# Feierabendrunden im Bergischen - Teil 2



## Thomas (20. Januar 2011)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Juppidoo (20. Januar 2011)

Nach unserer gestrigen Tour haben wir uns überlegt, die Feierabendrunden im Bergischen regelmäßig anzubieten. Dafür brauchen wir natürlich wieder einen eigenen Fred.

Sinn und Zweck er Feierabendrunden soll es sein, gemeinsam in einem lockeren Quasseltempo eine entspannte Tour zu machen und neue Trails kennen zu lernen.

Die Touren finden mittwochs am frühen Abend von unterschiedlichen Startpunkten aus statt.

Guiden werden zunächst in lockerer Abfolge Hardy_aus_K und Juppidoo.

Wir sind selbst gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt.

Herzlich eingeladen sind alle altbekannten und natürlich auch interessierte neue Biker.

Bis denn

Juppidoo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (20. Januar 2011)

ah prima.. kommst du auch aus Leichlingen.. weil du so verwundert bist..


----------



## Sebastian9 (20. Januar 2011)

Ja also mehr gesagt aus Witzhelden^^Fährst öfters bei der Sengbach lang?
Wenn ja hast du Interesse mal mit zu fahren sind inmo 2 fahrer!!


----------



## FS190864 (20. Januar 2011)

...gerne.. ich wohne im leichlinger westen (an den zweieichen), d.h. meine Standardrunde ist Opladener Str. runter über den Kreisel Germaniabad, dann über den kleinen Weg am Ordel, Hasensprung, Weltersbachtal, Krähwinkel - den schmalen Weg zum Schneeberg rauf, dann über die Hauptstr. zum Lorenzet - dann die Sengbach.. manchmal am Pilz links und über die Staumauer wieder runter ans Wasserwerk - oder am Pilz rechts einmal um die Sperre, Wasserwerk, Glüder, Bechhausen, an der Wupper entlang bis Wupperhof, Rüden, Fähr, Nesselrath und dann über Gosse zurück Heim.
Dafür brauche ich so 2 1/2 Std. sind ca. 42 km.


----------



## Sebastian9 (20. Januar 2011)

Also wir fahren zb. morgen ne kleine Strecke so ca 25km und am Sonntag wollten wir ca 35 fahren das heisst wenn du mit MTB anreist würdest du ja auf deine km kommen!!
Also wenn du mal unter LMB guckst findest du die Sonntags Strecke kannst dich ja da eintragen wenn du magst und Wann kannst du immer von den Zeiten und Tagen her?
Hast du MSN oder sowas dann könnten wir uns darüber weiter unterhalten wenn du magst.


----------



## FS190864 (20. Januar 2011)

.. mit MSN hab' ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt.. ich vermute, ich bin sicher 7-12 Jährchen älter als ihr - insofern ist das noch nicht mein angeborenes Kommunikationsmittel.. ;-)
Bin jetzt auch etwas in Eile - Sonntag um 11h müsste ich mal schauen, wo trefft ihr euch denn.. und morgen  - im Grunde kann ich da bereits ab dem frühen Nachmittag.. aber wenn es schifft wie Sau hab' ich keinen Bock.. ;-)


----------



## Sebastian9 (20. Januar 2011)

Also wir treffen uns eig immer hinterm Lorenzet auf dem Parkplatz dort.
Morgen fahren um 2 aber morgen treffen wir uns am Wiegand eind Stück vorbei am Lorenzet.
Zum Thema Alter ich bin 20 aber der Mitfahrer ist auch was älter^^Also alter so sehe ich das ist nebensache wenn das gemeinsame fahren spass macht wird das alter zur nebensache!!
Also wenn du morgen mitfahren willst sag mir hier bescheid weil dann warten wir dort auf dich!!
Und für Sonntag einfach eintragen da steht dann auch der Startpunkt(hinterm Lorenzet^^)


----------



## FS190864 (20. Januar 2011)

ok.. 14h.. ist früh. ich sende morgen früh hier ne nachricht, ok? oder tel? sms...
meine nr. wäre 01713870203... oder ne email: [email protected]... mit dem iphone auch per email immer erreichbar.


----------



## Sebastian9 (20. Januar 2011)

Ja ok ich schicke dir mal meine nummer per private nachricht dann schickst du mir bis morgen um 1 ne sms?bräuchte dann nur ne antwort mit deinem namen das ich dich auch richtig abspeichern kann^^


----------



## FS190864 (20. Januar 2011)

Sebastian9 schrieb:


> Ja ok ich schicke dir mal meine nummer per private nachricht dann schickst du mir bis morgen um 1 ne sms?bräuchte dann nur ne antwort mit deinem namen das ich dich auch richtig abspeichern kann^^



ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (20. Januar 2011)

Die Hauptwege ( Forstautobahn ) zwischen WA und Fähr sind wieder frei, genauso wie von Rüden bis Glüder Seng. entzieht sich meiner kenntnis. Eifgental liegen noch die einen oder anderen.
Denke mal das die Stämmen aber noch auf den Trail`s liegen weden und das dies auch einige Zeit so bleiben wird


----------



## Enrgy (20. Januar 2011)

Um die Seng lagen nur 1 oder 2 Bäume, ein großer in der Nähe Abzweig Hölverscheid und den anderen hab ich räumlich nicht mehr im Kopf, man konnte aber locker drüberfahren/heben.

Gut möglich, daß die beide schon wieder weg sind.


----------



## Sebastian9 (20. Januar 2011)

Jop also ich bin gestern gefahren da lag auf den Hauptwegen gar keiner mehr!!Auf einem Trial da lag einer flach aber nur ein kleiner da konnte man schön Springen^^Aber bitte nicht fragen auf welcher Höhe ich da war^^


----------



## R2-D2 (21. Januar 2011)

Komplett baumfrei sind folgende Haupt-Strecken:
Balken-Diepental
Ölbach-TanteKäthe-Ophovener
Ruhlach-Lucasweg-Balken
Fähr-St.Heribert-Hasensprung


----------



## areg2009 (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo

War am Sonntag auf dem Pilz-Trail(DH Variante),da lag noch ein Baum quer.

Gruß


----------



## FS190864 (21. Januar 2011)

Hey - danke für die Infos, dann kurbel ich heut' mal durchs Weltersbachtal zum Neuenhof rauf um die Jungs für'n Ründchen zu treffen.. noch jemand Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (21. Januar 2011)

Ja ich ^^
Weisst du den wo der Wiegand ist?


----------



## FS190864 (21. Januar 2011)

^^
..hab' grad' 'nen Witzheldener Bekannten gefragt.. und noch keine Antwort.. ich nehme an, die Kneipe auf der linken Seite in Kuhle? Sonst - sag' es mir ^


----------



## FS190864 (21. Januar 2011)

... sorry, auf der rechten Seite...


----------



## Sebastian9 (21. Januar 2011)

Genau!!!
Dann fahren wir ja heute schon zu dritt wird garantiert Lustig umso mehr umso besser.


----------



## FS190864 (21. Januar 2011)

...und bloss dick anziehen.. 
ich fahre so um 13.15h bei mir los, hoffe dass ich dann gegen 14h oben bin.
Ihr wartet ja sicher, bis der alte Mann angestrampelt kommt hoffe ich.


----------



## Sebastian9 (21. Januar 2011)

Ja klar!! 
Aber ich glaube du wirst nicht der Älteste sein^^
Also wenn du von Richtung Witzhelden kommst ist es auf der Linken seite,aber du wirst uns ja da stehen sehen!!

Ja mache ich immer hatte vorgestern auch 2 Pullis an +Jacke^^


----------



## FS190864 (21. Januar 2011)

...alles klar, dann freue ich mich auf heute Nachmittag...


----------



## Sebastian9 (21. Januar 2011)

Ok gehe dann auch mal runter Fahrrad fertig machen (Abspritzen und öl drauf usw) bis Später dann


----------



## FS190864 (21. Januar 2011)

So- war 'ne schöne Tour, Füsse sind wieder aufgetaut, freue mich auf Sonntag. Leider kann meine Frau nicht mit, weil sie dem Söhnchen versprochen hat, auf die BOOT zu fahren. Ich bin aber auf jeden Fall dabei und ggf. Roli.


----------



## Sebastian9 (21. Januar 2011)

Wunderbar dann sehen wir uns ja am Sonntag um 12 am Lorenzet.
Kann dich da nur bestätigen die Tour hat Spass gemacht.
Vielleicht kann ich ja noch die Nachbarn überreden aber ich glaube nicht dran^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (22. Januar 2011)

Hey @ Enrgy

da sich ja alle um eine Antwort drücken,
Ich würd gern nächste Woche eine Runde Puderbach mit Dir fahren
hoffe der Chris hat bis dan meine Bremse vom Genius wieder fit


----------



## Enrgy (22. Januar 2011)

Können wir gerne machen! Unter der Woche oder am WE? Also Anfang der Woche ist ja noch Niederschlag angesagt, erst ab Donnerstag besser. Müssen wir noch kurzfristig absprechen, wenn sich das Wetter besser kalkulieren läßt.

Gestern war ich mal vom Tierheim hoch Richtung Müngsten unterwegs, da haben sie (die Wald Mafia) ganz schön gewütet und den einen kleinen Trail hinter Jagenberg ordentlich versaut.

Oben auf dem Berg nach dem Tierheim gibts auch die schöne Pausenbank nicht mehr, so durfte ich meinen Schlauch im Schnee wechseln. Und auf der Rückfahrt mußte ich noch beim Wasserwerk in Glüder Halt machen, weil sich mein hinterer Schaltzug verabschieden wollte. Danach noch Schneegriesel bis Wipperaue, und daheim hatte die Karre wieder einen gefrorenen Schlammpanzer, herrlich!!


----------



## FS190864 (22. Januar 2011)

Du Held! ;-)))

-den Eispanzer hatte ich auf den Schuh'n...


----------



## Enrgy (22. Januar 2011)

FS190864 schrieb:


> -den Eispanzer hatte ich auf den Schuh'n...



dafür gibt es  
a) Neopren-Überschuhe (nicht nur gegen Kälte, sondern vor allem gegen Nässe und Dreck) und
b) wenn man nur schnell genug fährt, so etwa mit der Geschwindigkeit in die Erdathmosphäre eintauchender Raumfahrzeuge oder Meteoriten, dann löst sich das Thema mit Eis an den Schuhen ganz schnell von selbst. Und alle anderen Probleme auch


----------



## FS190864 (23. Januar 2011)

...an letzterem arbeite ich.... das gewicht stimmt-nur dir downhills sind zu kurz...

hab' aber was besseres- chemische aktivheizung für op de socken.... soll 4-6 std. ca. 37grad abgeben... werde ich morgen testen.


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Januar 2011)

mmm lecker Käsefoundue,

dachte so an We


----------



## FS190864 (23. Januar 2011)

....treffen uns heute 12h in Witzhelden-Neuenhof (Parkpl. hinter Lorenzet).


----------



## pommes5 (23. Januar 2011)

moin mädels

melde mich mal vorsichtig aus dem umzug zurück.  ab mitte der woche habe ich auch wieder einen internetanschluss und muss  mich nicht mit dem handy abmühen, hier mitzulesen.

ich habe ab sofort enormen respekt vor anstreichern - meine güte ist das eine plackerei. 

hoffe man sieht sich bald mal wieder.


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Januar 2011)

ja das Handwerk hat es in sich.
Jeder Gang macht schlank und jeder Schritt hält fit.

Wieso mit dem Händy, du hast doch aufer Abeit einen Rechner

Aber schön das du wieder da bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (23. Januar 2011)

Die heutige Tour war richtig gut war zwar Am ganzen körper nur nass aber hat spass gemacht!! 
Sind wenn mich nicht alles täuscht 33km gefahren!!


----------



## FS190864 (23. Januar 2011)

.... bei mir waren es 47 
war geil - schlammcatchen - 20 ömjekippte böum - was sagte jürgen doch gleich? Militaryradeln? Ich sach' ma' "Adventuretoures mit Jürgen", ich fand's irre spassig, so richtig schön eingesaut- aber warme Füsse dank Chemiepads. Jetzt liege ivh auf'm Sofa, Füsse richtung Kaminfeuer - Spätburgunder in der Hand, geile Mukke im Player- was kann schöner sein ( ok ok - woll'n wir jetzt nicht vertiefen...)?

Freu mich auf die nächste Tour - hoffe bald!


----------



## Sebastian9 (23. Januar 2011)

Nächste Tour da richte ich mich nach euch!!
Aber bitte nicht bis Dienstag (wegen Zahnarzt-.-)
Würde mich über Mittwoch freuen wenn es dir passt vielleicht kann ja auch diesmal deine Frau umso mehr umso besser!
Wegen dem 4 Fahrer der heute nicht:Von ihm habe ich auch nix gehört gehabt er ist auch erst seit heute hier angemeldet viell ist er ausversehen draufgekommen wer weiss...
Ich liege auch auf dem Sofa schön warm eingemummelt^^ 
An alle anderen wir freuen uns über jeden Mitfahrer nicht scheuen einfach eintragen im LMB oder bei uns melden !!!
Das wollte ich nur mal loswerden^^


----------



## FS190864 (23. Januar 2011)

.. In der Woche geht bei uns leider nicht- wenn wir Feierabend haben, ist es duster. Wir fassen aber Sonntag ins Auge. Freitag könnte ich auch um 14h - muss aber um 17h "stief staaz parat sein"- leider Termin. Sonntag kommt Petra mit- da sollten wir aber erstmal was kürzer treten (witzig- passt sogar thematisch), viell. kommt Roli dann auch mit.
Nun denn- schönes Kuscheln zusammen ;-) !!


----------



## Sebastian9 (23. Januar 2011)

Dann lass uns doch Sonntag festhalten werde dann morgen mal den Jürgen anrufen und fragen ob er mitkommt aber denke mal schon!!
Welche uhrzeit passt euch denn am besten??
Und wo am besten Treffen??
Dann kann ich dem Jürgen was genaues sagen!!


----------



## R2-D2 (23. Januar 2011)

FS190864 schrieb:


> .. In der Woche geht bei uns leider nicht- wenn wir Feierabend haben, ist es duster.... !!



Dafür (oder dagegen) gibt es Lichter. 

Wer ist denn Mittwoch Abend mit am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (23. Januar 2011)

Mittwoch rein theoretisch ich aber kommt auf startpunkt und zeit also um welche gestartet wird!


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Januar 2011)

ich 
1815 WA?


----------



## FS190864 (23. Januar 2011)

Sebastian: 12h ist Sonntag optimal...


----------



## Sebastian9 (23. Januar 2011)

Und wo wollt ihr euch am besten treffen?


----------



## R2-D2 (23. Januar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ich
> 1815 WA?



besser 18:30, ok?


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Januar 2011)

geht auch


----------



## R2-D2 (23. Januar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> geht auch




Termin ist im LMB.


----------



## FS190864 (24. Januar 2011)

Hi, wo kurbelt ihr denn so herum im Dunklen? Keine Trails oder?


----------



## Sebastian9 (24. Januar 2011)

Also ich werde wohl am Mittwoch bei mir hier oben ne Tour machen!!
Und am Freitag und wie abgesprochen am Sonntag^^ Also jeden 2 tag eine Tour!!
Werde die Termine nach und nach im LMB reinstellen^^
@FS190864 wo möchten wir uns denn am sonntag treffen?


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Januar 2011)

Doch doch von Wipperaue nach Friedrichstal, Friedrichshöhe über Burg Hohenscheid zum Pfaffenberg, Glüder und zurück Trailanteil ca 70 %


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (24. Januar 2011)

@Sebastian9 ich überlege mir ne Strecke und je nachdem, machen wir 'nen Treffpunkt aus.


----------



## R2-D2 (24. Januar 2011)

FS190864 schrieb:


> Hi, wo kurbelt ihr denn so herum im Dunklen? Keine Trails oder?



Normalerweise schon die selben Trails wie bei Tag, aber jetzt mit den Bäumen muss man mal gucken.


----------



## R2-D2 (24. Januar 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Komplett baumfrei sind folgende Haupt-Strecken:
> Balken-Diepental
> Ölbach-TanteKäthe-Ophovener
> Ruhlach-Lucasweg-Balken
> Fähr-St.Heribert-Hasensprung



update:
Balken-Diepental-Wersbach-Klinik = frei

PilzII (Pilzumfahrung weiter östlich am Verkehrsschild rein) - Rüden gibt es 6 querliegende, große Bäume, super ätzend. Da 3 davon auf dem unteren Teil sind, gelten diese auch für den Orth-Rüden Trail.


----------



## FS190864 (24. Januar 2011)

... Wurzeln, Steine, Nässe etc. auf Trails im Dunklen kein Problem?


----------



## surftigresa (24. Januar 2011)

FS190864 schrieb:


> ... Wurzeln, Steine, Nässe etc. auf Trails im Dunklen kein Problem?


 
einfach das Bike machen lassen 

Eis ist im Dunkeln allerdings ein Problem.


----------



## FS190864 (24. Januar 2011)

...und danach den Chirurgen....


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Januar 2011)

..... einer muss das doch können.


----------



## surftigresa (24. Januar 2011)

FS190864 schrieb:


> ...und danach den Chirurgen....


 
Pessimist


----------



## FS190864 (24. Januar 2011)

....Realist... ;-)
...gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (24. Januar 2011)

FS190864 schrieb:


> ... Wurzeln, Steine, Nässe etc. auf Trails im Dunklen kein Problem?



Bisher sind wir nachts das gleiche Programm gefahren wie bei Tag, DX sei Dank.
Natürlich auch mit den gleichen Einschränkungen wie bei Tag: Eis, nasse Wurzeln etc. sind immer mit Respekt zu beachten und haben natürlich einen Einfluss auf die Streckenwahl.


----------



## Langenfelder (25. Januar 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Bisher sind wir nachts das gleiche Programm gefahren wie bei Tag, DX sei Dank.
> Natürlich auch mit den gleichen Einschränkungen wie bei Tag: Eis, nasse Wurzeln etc. sind immer mit Respekt zu beachten und haben natürlich einen Einfluss auf die Streckenwahl.


 
ich hätte natürliche Auslese geschrieben 

aber im grund fahren wir die gleichen Strecken


----------



## R2-D2 (25. Januar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ich hätte natürliche Auslese geschrieben
> 
> aber im grund fahren wir die gleichen Strecken




Ich fahr jetzt erst mal nix, muss für morgen krankheitsbedingt WA absagen. Soll ich den Termin für Dich im LMB drin lassen?


----------



## FS190864 (25. Januar 2011)

Hi Sebastian, wie wars beim ZA? Du bist on, also hast du es überlebt...


----------



## Langenfelder (25. Januar 2011)

nim raus fährt doch sowieso keiner mehr mit


----------



## Sebastian9 (25. Januar 2011)

Ja habe es überlebt(so halb)
Meine Linke Wange ist noch was angeschwollen aber es tut nicht weh(zum Glück)
Werde wenn es weiter so heilt auch morgen wieder auf dem Bike sein^^
Aber habe nächste Woche Dienstag schon wieder ein Termin-.-
Ach ja hat Jürgen dich erreicht?Hoffe das war ok wegen der Nummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (25. Januar 2011)

..ja - hat er.. kein Problem. Aber Vorsicht, wenn der Kreislauf so richtig in Gang kommt kann das übelst schmerzen....

Hast du deine Bremse rep.? Ich müsste meine auch machen (lassen).


----------



## Sebastian9 (25. Januar 2011)

Nee habe ich noch nicht^^
Aber ich komme auch nicht zum Campana(nicht bei dem Wetter)
Und selber machen dafür bin ich mir zur unsicher!!
Ja ich will hoffen das geht gut mit dem Zahn(auf holz Klopf)


----------



## FS190864 (25. Januar 2011)

ggf. könnte ich Do Nachmittag, so um 16.30h. Würde mir von meinem Dad. den Radträger für auf die Anhängerkupplung leien. Passen zwei Räder drauf, könnte dich abholen.
Rep. Campana denn sofort wenn was dran ist?


----------



## Sebastian9 (25. Januar 2011)

Glaube nicht müsste man vorher Anrufen soweit ich weiss!!
Aber können ja wenn es soweit kommt Morgen Abend mal dort anrufen und nachfragen die haben ja bis 19 uhr geöffnet!! Was hältst du davon?


----------



## FS190864 (25. Januar 2011)

Ja, können wir machen.. hab' allerdings morgen Abend Termine, bin sicher erst um 22h daheim. Müsstest du dann nachfragen.


----------



## Sebastian9 (25. Januar 2011)

Ja ich schreibe dir morgen mal eine SMS ob ich mitkomme! Weil meine freundin wollte da irgendwas machen bin mir aber nicht mehr Sicher^^


----------



## FS190864 (25. Januar 2011)

ok.


----------



## pommes5 (26. Januar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> nim raus fährt doch sowieso keiner mehr mit



Ich sehr bald wieder. Werde mein Tourenbike in den kommenden Tagen wieder fit machen und gelobe dann auch wieder Punkte zu machen 

Meinen Grund kenne ich ja, aber was ist denn mit Platz 4 und 5 los? Ich hatte fest damit gerechnet, jetzt selbst Platz 5 zu belegen.


----------



## Sebastian9 (26. Januar 2011)

Wollte gerade los fahren um eine Runde zu drehen!!
Ich komm runter zu meinem Rad Vorne überhaupt keine Luft mehr drin, ich gucke ein am reifen lang zack aufgeschlitz Sprich mir wurden die Reifen zerstochen-.- 
Das heisst heute abend zum Campana und reparieren lassen da ich ja eh noch meine Bremse machen lassen muss!!
Toller Tag


----------



## pommes5 (26. Januar 2011)

Ich hab noch 2 Falt-Nobby-Nics in 2,25 rumliegen. Einige 100km drauf, aber kannste für wenige Euro haben. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (26. Januar 2011)

Hi Sebastian, Unverschämtheit... vielleicht solltest du das Rad doch irgendwie in einem Keller o.ä. unterbringen. Hast du Feinde in deinem Nest dort?


----------



## Sebastian9 (26. Januar 2011)

Also weiss von keinem Feind!!
Und ich wüsste nicht wo habe keinen Keller nur einen Dachboden und das jedesmal da hoch zu bringen da würde meine Freundin mich töten!!
Ich bringe das sehr wahrscheinlich heute abend zum Campana auch wegen der Bremse und dann lass ich mir direkt ein paar dickere Pellen aufziehen^^
Hoffe das klappt bis Freitag


----------



## FS190864 (26. Januar 2011)

mach das... wie kommst du für Freitag auf 23km? Oder soll ich mir mal was für 2-3 Stunden ausdenken.. Übrigens, wenn wir uns an der Opl. Str. treffen, kann ich auch schon um 13.15h...


----------



## Sebastian9 (26. Januar 2011)

Der Jürgen meinte was mit 23km.
Ja sagst du dann dem Jürgen Bescheid dann können wir uns früher treffen!
Ich will hoffen das es nicht allzu teuer wird dein mein MTB Geld für diesen Monat ist fast am Limit^^


----------



## FS190864 (26. Januar 2011)

Ich hab' jetzt auch herausgefunden, wie der Bikeladen in Solingen heisst. www.cycleman.de
Der Inhaber, Christian Rohloff, ist auch hier im Forum.


----------



## Sebastian9 (26. Januar 2011)

Cool!!
Aber ich weiss nicht fahre lieber zum Campana wegen der Garantie kann ich da nochmal mit denen Reden!!


----------



## FS190864 (26. Januar 2011)

stimmt... aber den Schluffen werden sie dir nicht auf Garantie machen.. ;-)


----------



## Sebastian9 (26. Januar 2011)

Ja aber wegen der Bremse^^
Vielleicht haben die ja heute gute Laune^^


----------



## Enrgy (26. Januar 2011)

@Sebastian9 und FS190864
Da das hier ja scheinbar ein 2er Chat wird, wäre es schön, wenn ihr hier weitermachen würdet! Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (26. Januar 2011)

...stört dich das?


----------



## Sebastian9 (26. Januar 2011)

Wieso 2er Chat? Nur weil wir hier etwas mehr schreiben?


----------



## Enrgy (26. Januar 2011)

Handelt sich ja ausschließlich um euer Zwiegespräch, das nervt schon etwas. 
Dafür könnte man doch den ebenfalls schon angelegten "Biker in Witzhelden gesucht"-Thread nehmen, zumal dieser Fred hier auch von auswärtigen Bikern beobachtet wird, und diese dann garkeine Infos mehr zu unseren Touren in dem seitenlangen Geseiere finden.
Also wäre es nett, wenn ihr den Fred hier sauber halten würdet


----------



## pommes5 (26. Januar 2011)

RUHE IM KARTON HIER!


----------



## FS190864 (26. Januar 2011)

..sind ja schon weg


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Januar 2011)

kommt da noch der eine oder andere mit http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11275 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (26. Januar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> kommt da noch der eine oder andere mit http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11275 ?




nee, schaffe ich nicht, schade.


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Januar 2011)

das Jahr hat erst angefangen


----------



## Enrgy (26. Januar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> das Jahr hat erst angefangen



Aber WP ist nur noch 2 Monate!


----------



## pommes5 (27. Januar 2011)

Ich quatsch ma. Könnte sein dass ich mich anschließe.


----------



## Juppidoo (27. Januar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> kommt da noch der eine oder andere mit http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11275 ?




Ich vielleicht, das weiß ich aber erst Freitag.
Das heißt natürlich auch, dass ihr viel Zeit mitbringen müßt


----------



## pommes5 (27. Januar 2011)

Kein Problem, die bräucht ich auch, glaub ich. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Januar 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Das heißt natürlich auch, dass ihr viel Zeit mitbringen müßt



Kein thema, ist Winterpokal, da haben wir vieeeel Zeit 

Aber bringt vor allem Licht mit 

Aber so schlimm ist die Runde nicht 45km mit 650Hm wäre ja sonst fast ein Mittwochabend-Nightride. Eigentlich genau richtig, um wieder etwas reinzukommen ins Fahren. Hauptsache nicht immer Wipperaue-Glüder, mal ne andere Gegend sehen ist auch ganz nett.


----------



## pommes5 (27. Januar 2011)

Weiß jemand wie es im Eifgenbachtal derzeit aussieht bzgl. Querbäumen etc?


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Januar 2011)

auf den Hauptwegen lagen vor zwei Wochen noch der eine oder andere dicke Brummer rum. Auf den Trails waren da noch viel mehr, wird warscheinlich noch ein zwei Jahrzehnte dauern bis die weggefault sind.


----------



## FS190864 (27. Januar 2011)

...wir sind dort am Sonntag gefahren - es war schlicht ätzend. Ich kann da nur zustimmen - das wird Jahre dauern, bis die wegfaulen. Teilweise kommt man weder untendurch noch obendrüber... d.h. man matscht sich samt Rad den Berg rauf, um die Wurzel rum und schliddert lecker wieder auf den Weg... echte Schlammschlachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (27. Januar 2011)

und sieht Linnefe genauso schlimm aus?


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Januar 2011)




----------



## pommes5 (28. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## FS190864 (28. Januar 2011)

.....im linnefe genauso und unglaublich schlammig...


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Januar 2011)

da seh ich doch das sich nicht nur die üblichen Verdächtigen sich angemeldet haben, *nein* wir haben auch noch einen sehr selten geworden Gast dabei http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=21203 .
Bei dem Wetter wird das bestimmte ne geile Tour morgen, Fotodingsda mitnehmen


----------



## Enrgy (28. Januar 2011)

Peter, ich fahre morgen selbst nach Schlebusch, Auto muß mal wieder bewegt werden  bis dann!


----------



## pommes5 (29. Januar 2011)

Bin heute anderweitig (mit dem Rad) unterwegs. Viel Spaß in Lev


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Januar 2011)

schade


----------



## Manni (29. Januar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> schade



Ich werde auch jetzt schon starten, die Sonne scheint und meine Freundin hat ne Freundin zu Besuch 

Also wartet nicht auf mich.

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. Januar 2011)

Ok, Teamkollegas, Hauptsache es gibt mal wieder (fast) komplette Punkte! 
Frage mich nur langsam, ob unser Murmeltier ausgewandert ist? Seit Mitte Dezember kein "Lebenszeichen" in der Tablelle...


----------



## FS190864 (29. Januar 2011)

Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage an die Winterpokaler: In der Tabelle stehen auch Punkte für alt. Sportarten (Fitness, Spinning etc.). Wie ist das zu verstehen? Ich denke, hier geht's ums outdoorradeln? Ich gehe zB jeden Morgen ins Studio + manchmal Spinnig.


----------



## githriz (29. Januar 2011)

Kannst du dir auch Punkte für eintragen. Die Regeln findest du hier.


----------



## jokomen (29. Januar 2011)

Da hat der Volker mal wieder so richtig tolles Wetter aus dem Tourenrucksack gezaubert. Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, über all die bekannten Trails zu schreddern. Und ein großes Lob an die Bike-Amazonen, die haben ja wieder so richtig Gas gegeben.


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Januar 2011)

ja schön wars


----------



## on any sunday (29. Januar 2011)

So, lecker Pasta vertilgt und Rotwein geschlürft. Schöne Tour bei strahlendem Wetter. Aber nach der Kälte von heute spar ich mir morgen 5 Stunden Köln-Schuld-Frechen ala Handlampe. Ich habe übrigens eine neue Definition von Glück: Lupine blöderweise bei Abfahrt auf der Ladeflächenplane liegen gelassen und bei der Ankunft doch noch angestrahlt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (29. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich das Loblied hier lese werde ich richtig neidisch. 
Habe extra nur ne kleine Runde gedreht um pünktlich wieder zu Hause zu sein und dann ist der Termin erst nächste Woche . Ärgerlich! 

Nun fahre ich morgen, wie siehts denn auf den Trails aus?


Viele Grüße,
Manfred


----------



## jokomen (29. Januar 2011)

Alles gut fahrbar und viel harter Boden...., bis auf die Senken, die in der Sonne liegen. Da wird es dann ein wenig winterlich weicher. Und Aufpassen auf breiten schattigen Schotterwegen. Dort trifft man häufiger, meist vor einer Kurve, schöne lange Eisplatten. Da kommt man trotz der Kälte, schnell ins Schwitzen.


----------



## Enrgy (29. Januar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ja schön wars



Ja, war ein nettes Ründchen mit typischer ebay-kurz-vor-Schluß-Manier bei den Anmeldungen; trotz Absage der im Kölner Verkehrstrubel versackten Surftigresa waren zuletzt 7 MitbikerInnen erschienen und durften sich gleich zu Beginn an der Unorientiertheit des Guides erfreuen.

Doch einmal auf bekanntem Geläuf konnte nix mehr schief gehen. Einen armen Litevillefahrer haben wir getroffen, dessen Name mir plötzlich entfallen ist. Er gönnte sich mutterseelen alleine dem Rad ein Pause (oder umgekehrt?) und wurde dank modernster Kommunikationsmittel jedoch bald von seinem restlichen Team Drey aus der misslichen Lage des alleinefahrens erlöst. Ich hoffe, ihr hattet auch noch einen schönen Tag 
Versuche der Gravity-Fraktion (manche am Rad, andere nach wochenlangem Kaloriengenuß am Körper) die Tour schon zur Hälfte noch bis zur Dunkelheit auszudehnen wurden vom Guide gnadenlos niedergemacht. 
Schließlich weiß man als Winterfahrer, daß an solchen Tagen wie heute nach Sonnenuntergang ratzfatz Ende mit der Strahlungswärme des Planeten ist und so war "a bissi" Eile goboten, wollte man nicht die letzten 15km im Nightridemodus absolvieren. Klar, der juppido wollte natürlich seine neue DX mal vorführen, aber dafür gibts schließlich die Runden mittwochs ab 18Uhr Wipperaue 
Auf dem zügigen Rückweg ab Scheuren wurde der tapfere Trupp dann in der Abfahrt noch von ein paar fiesen Eisplatten hinterhältig attackiert, allerdings ohne einen der 8 RitterInnen vom Aluminiumpferd ziehen zu können. Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert, oder wie war das? Hauptsache vor dem Graben zum Stehen kommen oder um die Ecke lenken 




on any sunday schrieb:


> ...neue Definition von Glück...



Uaaah, das wäre teuer geworden 

Aber man soll nicht glauben, wie stur sich manche Biketeile vorm Verlustiggehen wehren. Hatten anno Tobak 93 mal beim Einladen am Pasubio eine Sattelstütze mit Sattel auf dem Dach (ohne Reling!) eines VW Bus vergessen, welche uns dann nach 50 kurvigen Gebirgsstraßenkilometern auf dem Campingplatz von der Regenrinne entgegenfiel 



Manni schrieb:


> Nun fahre ich morgen, wie siehts denn auf den Trails aus?



Also die Hauptwege sind wohl frei von Bäumen, wir hatten heute eigentlich keine Probleme. Im Eifgental sollen wohl die Trails von Fallholz betroffen sein, da kann ich nix genaueres sagen. 
Wupperberge gehen eigentlich auch, Serpentinen vom Pilz runter und unter der Stromleitung hab ich letzte Woche freigesägt.
Zumindest war heute fast alles gefroren und der Dreckbeschuß hielt sich einigermaßen in Grenzen. Aber wehe, das taut wieder


----------



## pommes5 (29. Januar 2011)

Waren heute in den Wupperbergen und sind den Pilz, Fernsehturm, Treppen- und Leitplanken DH gefahren. Nirgends ein Baum zu sehen.

Ganz blöd hats dagegen, wie Peter schon berichtete, den "Schild-Weg" hinterm Pilz getroffen. Den sollte man wohl noch einige Wochen meiden, wenn man nicht gern mit dem Rad über und unter Bäumen her klettert.


----------



## Juppidoo (30. Januar 2011)

War eine schöne Runde heute bei tollem Wetter.
Die versprochenen Pausen gab es zwar nicht aber die Tempoangabe "langsam" stimmte.

Bis demnächt.

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (30. Januar 2011)

Was ist los Jürgen, Ruhepuls bei 120 und kannst nicht schlafen?


----------



## ultra2 (30. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...blubber, blubber... Einen armen Litevillefahrer haben wir getroffen, dessen Name mir plötzlich entfallen ist. Er gönnte sich mutterseelen alleine dem Rad ein Pause (oder umgekehrt?) und wurde dank modernster Kommunikationsmittel jedoch bald von seinem restlichen Team Drey aus der misslichen Lage des alleinefahrens erlöst. Ich hoffe, ihr hattet auch noch einen schönen Tag
> ...



Dem armen Kerl ist in diesem Moment aufgefallen, das er seiner McKenzieaufkleber am Rad verlustig gegangen ist und dieser schnöde Lite...name zum Vorschein kam. Auf Grund von zu befürchteten Repressalien hat er den Schutz seiner Gruppe gesucht. 

Danke einen schönen Tag hatten wir trotzdem.


----------



## Langenfelder (30. Januar 2011)

der Jürgen hat doch gestern noch gesagt das er die Hausarbeit erledigen muss.

was mich nur irritiert ist das der Uli verschollen ist, stark angefanngen und dann isser abgekackt, Wetter ist super, da gibts nur sehr wenig ausreden.


Ultra du schisser so schlimm sind wir doch auch nicht


----------



## Juppidoo (30. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend die Herren,

wer macht denn für Mittwoch Abend einen Termin ins LMB.Wer ist denn momentan Chief of the trails. Volker, Peter, Rolf...?


----------



## surftigresa (30. Januar 2011)

Ich bin leider mal wieder raus für Mittwoch. Morgens um 7:00 habe ich die erste Besprechung und mit ein bisschen Glück endet die letzte pünktlich um 18:00 Uhr  So ein Sch.... !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (30. Januar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> blubber, blubber...
> 
> Ultra du schisser so schlimm sind wir doch auch nicht



Du hast ein völlig falsche Wahrnehmung von euch - ihr seid noch viel schlimmer.

Enrgy und Onkel Sonntag haben schon auf der Ghettotour vom Notlicht versucht sich an meinem Rad zu reiben.


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Januar 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren,
> 
> wer macht denn für Mittwoch Abend einen Termin ins LMB.Wer ist denn momentan Chief of the trails. Volker, Peter, Rolf...?


 

wir machen das mal vom Wetter abhängig, obwohl Lust hab ich ja schon

Jürgen kann das sein das du deinem "Chinaböller" ausführen möchtest

kreuze an:

Ja 

Nein 

Ich weiß nicht

Frag später noch mal


----------



## Enrgy (1. Februar 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Wer ist denn momentan Chief of the trails. Volker, Peter, Rolf...?



Da dein aktueller Konditionsstand wie am Samstag vorgeführt wohl so aussieht, daß wir dir, du aber nicht uns folgen kannst , würde ich  den JürgenK als COT (Chief of trails) vorschlagen. 
Dem fahren wir dann einfach hinterher.
Also, mach nen Termin, denk dir ne Strecke aus, wir folgen dir ohne wenn und aber 

PS:
kleiner Tip, da deine Kondition gegen Ende der Tour scheinbar etwas besser wurde, würde ich vorschlagen, du fährst dich vorher schon mind. 60min warm, bevor du uns an der WA einsammelst


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Februar 2011)

dann komm ich auch mit


----------



## Juppidoo (1. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da dein aktueller Konditionsstand wie am Samstag vorgeführt wohl so aussieht, daß wir dir, du aber nicht uns folgen kannst , würde ich  den JürgenK als COT (Chief of trails) vorschlagen.
> Dem fahren wir dann einfach hinterher.
> Also, mach nen Termin, denk dir ne Strecke aus, wir folgen dir ohne wenn und aber
> 
> ...



Mit euch Lästermäulern sollte man gar nicht mehr fahren

Ich komme dann wohl direkt aus Düsseldorf von der Arbeit. Dann bin ich zumindest eingerollt, wenn ich ankomme.

Termin ist im LMB


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Februar 2011)

erster


----------



## Enrgy (1. Februar 2011)

2. is first loser...

Hoffentlich bleibt der Boden morgen noch halbwegs fest. Eben war es nämlich ausgesprochen angenehm, mit Karacho über die ächzenden gefrorenen Matschlöcher zu ballern. Aber wenn das mal alles wieder weich wird, ohauerha...


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Februar 2011)

heute ohne Frauenquote


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2011)

Wiesoooo, Mme. Juppi ist doch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (2. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wiesoooo, Mme. Juppi ist doch dabei



ooaach, der war aber fies


----------



## Juppidoo (3. Februar 2011)

So Mädels,

damit euch nicht langweilig wird, stell ich für nächste Woche Mitttwoch mal was ins LMB.

Wenn Volker sich anmeldet bitte nicht wieder 15 Minuten zu spät kommen. Du hast doch nur 10 Minuten Anfahrt.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Februar 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> So Mädels,
> 
> damit euch nicht langweilig wird, stell ich für nächste Woche Mitttwoch mal was ins LMB.
> 
> Jürgen


 

was jetzt schon du weißt doch garnicht ob das Wetter mitspielt.

Es war gestern eine schöne Altherrentour, nicht so schwierig, mit ausreichend möglichkeiten zu Quatschen, ( wie bei den Damen ) fehlt nur noch das wir nach der Tour Kaffeetrinken gehen.

Peter


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Februar 2011)

Volker du hast recht, ich hab da mal nachgeschaut ( Bilder ) der / die war mal ein Mann.
Du weist schon wer


----------



## ultra2 (3. Februar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Volker du hast recht, ich hab da mal nachgeschaut ( Bilder ) der / die war mal ein Mann.
> Du weist schon wer



Westerwelle


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Februar 2011)

ne ne ne ein/e Andere/r

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/777837

hier der Beweis als Frau uuuuuuuhhhhhaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (4. Februar 2011)

Toleranz ist shice!


----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2011)

mach dat bild wieder raus!


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Februar 2011)

gemacht


----------



## pommes5 (4. Februar 2011)

Jemand Lust auf gemeinsame Flach-Fahrerei? Starte in ca. einer Stunde aus Köln in Richtung Solingen.


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Februar 2011)

Planung für Samstag oder Sonntag ?


----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2011)

Wetter soll ja trocken von oben bleiben, also nur Siff von unten. Morgen nachmittag 13.30 WA? Oder rund um Solingen über Ittertal? Falls da nicht zuviele Bäume liegen hinter den Teufelsklippen  obwohl, könnte man zur Not auch gleich oben rum fahren, so wie Chris immer fährt.


----------



## pommes5 (4. Februar 2011)

Wenn ihr Sonntag in Solingen fahrt wär ich dabei. Samstag kann ich nicht.


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Februar 2011)

sonntag wäre mir auch lieber


----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2011)

Mir egal, Hauptsache wieder Punkte für unser 4er Team  
Der WP ist nun 97 Tage alt und seit 52 Tagen sind wir nur noch 4 Aktive und ein Schläfer. Wer uns den wohl untergejubelt hat?

Also Sonntag Rund um Solingen, 13 Uhr ABFAHRT am Friedhof Kapeller Weg. Pommes, wenn wir dich am Engelsberger Hof aufgabeln sollen, dann denke ich wäre wir so 13.15/20 Uhr dort: 51.154567, 6.970019


----------



## pommes5 (4. Februar 2011)

13 hr erst? eher wäre für mich bedeutend besser. auch des lichts wegen. meinetwegen ab 11.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> meinetwegen ab 11.



Never ever, da lieg ich noch im Bett und brauch meinen Schönheitsschlaf!


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Februar 2011)

1 uhr ist machbar,  dann hab ich auch schon gegessen


----------



## pommes5 (5. Februar 2011)

moin

ich guck mal was sich machen lässt. ist mir eigentlich schon fast zu spät. melde mich im laufe des tages


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... und seit 52 Tagen sind wir nur noch 4 Aktive und ein Schläfer.




seht es mal so: Wenn ich Euer 5. Mann gewesen wäre, wären es trotzdem 50 Punkte weniger als jetzt.

Immer positiv denken!

Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Februar 2011)

vieleicht isser ja krank 
weil melden tut er sich nicht


----------



## Enrgy (5. Februar 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ich guck mal was sich machen lässt. ist mir eigentlich schon fast zu spät. melde mich im laufe des tages



Vielleicht kannste ja auch ab Glüder oder Wupperhof abkürzen und bist schneller zurück




R2-D2 schrieb:


> seht es mal so: Wenn ich Euer 5. Mann gewesen wäre, wären es trotzdem 50 Punkte weniger als jetzt.



Von dir hätten wir auch nichts anderes erwartet...


----------



## Enrgy (5. Februar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> 1 uhr ist machbar,  dann hab ich auch schon gegessen



Ok, da sonst keiner mehr mitkommt, canceln wir den Friedhof und treffen uns um 1 an der Autobahnunterführung Winkelsweg (51.128863, 6.976744). Da sparen wir uns beide den Umweg über Heiderhöfchen.


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Februar 2011)

macht aber auch weniger punkte , egal. 

Rund Um Solingen heißt dann nach meiner Auffassungsgabe Hilden, Ittertal, Gräfrath, Fauna, Burghalz, Kohlfurth, Müngsten, Burg und Glüder, richtig?

*Das ist ja die WP Abschlußrunde vom letzten Jahr.*

Dann müssemer aber dieses Jahr woanders hin und komm mir nicht mit Altenberg und sowas

Sehen uns morgen unter der Brücke
Peter


----------



## hummock (5. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Der WP ist nun 97 Tage alt und seit 52 Tagen sind wir nur noch 4 Aktive und ein Schläfer.







> Enrgy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Never ever, da lieg ich noch im Bett und brauch meinen Schönheitsschlaf!




Langsam macht sich die Frühjahrsmüdigkeit breit
habe noch schnell ein paar Einträge im WP nachgetragen,Letzter will ich
ja auch nicht sein und jetzt könnt Ihr auf dem Manni rumhacken,


Danke Rolf, für Deine Unterstützung

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (5. Februar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> vieleicht isser ja krank
> weil melden tut er sich nicht



Ruhig Brauner,ich hab`s verpeilt 

Gruß
     Uli


----------



## Juppidoo (5. Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit,

ich hab morgen nachmittags keinen Freigang, schade. Ich fahr dann vormittags wohl mal mit den Bahnhofsracern mit und blockiere die.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Juppidoo (5. Februar 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich hab morgen nachmittags keinen Freigang, schade. Ich fahr dann vormittags wohl mal mit den Bahnhofsracern mit und blockiere die.
> 
> ...



Ach ja, für Mittwoch sind noch vereinzelte Plätze frei.


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Februar 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner,ich hab`s verpeilt
> 
> Gruß
> Uli


 

man macht sich halt sorgen


----------



## Enrgy (5. Februar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> macht aber auch weniger punkte , egal.



Wieso, wir fahren dann natürlich von da aus zum Heiderhöfchen und zurück  



Langenfelder schrieb:


> Rund Um Solingen heißt dann nach meiner Auffassungsgabe Hilden, Ittertal, Gräfrath, Fauna, Burghalz, Kohlfurth, Müngsten, Burg und Glüder, richtig?



Rrrrichtiiiig

WP Abschlußrunde sollte schon auswärts sein, vielleicht was mit den Tomburgern oder den Ööskerchern.


@uli

schön, daß wir wieder ein Lebenszeichen erhalten. Du hast so schwungvoll angefangen und dann schlagartig nix mehr, wir machen uns halt SORGEN!! Das geht ja mal ganz schnell uns Senioren mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *grins*

Du bist also den ganzen tollen Schnee-Dezember nicht gefahren? War zwar mitunter kalt, aber wirklich schön, immer sauberes Rad + Klamotten. Jetzt dagegen bei der Pampe...:kotz:


----------



## Enrgy (5. Februar 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich fahr dann vormittags wohl mal mit den Bahnhofsracern mit und blockiere die.



bitte möglichst viele Standzeiten mit Pannen + Schwächeanfällen provozieren, damit die Fahrzeit niedrig bleibt 

Aber ich glaub, das rettet uns auch nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (5. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> bitte möglichst viele *Standzeiten* mit *Pannen* + Schwächeanfällen provozieren, damit die Fahrzeit niedrig bleibt
> 
> Aber ich glaub, das rettet uns auch nicht mehr


 

doch doch, wenn es das richtig anstellt und die Pannen bei den anderen produziert


----------



## pommes5 (5. Februar 2011)

kenne den treffpunkt nicht. habt ihr koordinaten für mich?


----------



## pommes5 (5. Februar 2011)

sorry war wohl blind

bin dabei


----------



## lhampe (5. Februar 2011)

Komme auch, aber mit meinem Hardtail. Das müßte für die Runde reichen.


----------



## lhampe (6. Februar 2011)

Ne schöne CC Runde war das heute. 52 km, 3:46, 1050hm. Würde ich im WP mitmachen gäbe das nette Punkte. Da kann ich mir jetzt auch ein Magnum Gold gönnen.

Ab und zu Hardtail fahren macht Laune, auf der Runde jedenfalls besser geeignet als das 16kg AllmountainEnduro.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## pommes5 (7. Februar 2011)

Sag mal, R2, gibt's das cycleman-haut-die-Felge-auf-dem-Stein-wieder-rollbar-Video noch irgendwo? Unter dem Link den ich in der IG gefunden habe ist es leider nicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Februar 2011)

ja das nenn ich mal ein Wochenende  
*93* *Punkte* fürs Team  
so und das geht jetzt so bis zum Ende.

Wenn der Tailjunkies und die Normalen nicht aufpassen, kriegen wir die noch


----------



## surftigresa (7. Februar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Wenn der Tailjunkies und die Normalen nicht aufpassen, kriegen wir die noch


 
Die Normalen fahren doch bald wieder ins Trainingslager  Ich glaube Thomas hat 10 Tage lang Min. 7 Stunden geplant....


----------



## Enrgy (7. Februar 2011)

warts ab, wenn wir 7 stunden am tag nur punkte eintragen


----------



## R2-D2 (7. Februar 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Sag mal, R2, gibt's das cycleman-haut-die-Felge-auf-dem-Stein-wieder-rollbar-Video noch irgendwo? Unter dem Link den ich in der IG gefunden habe ist es leider nicht mehr zu sehen.




ist zur Zeit nicht online, weil ich das wegen GEMA erst neu vertonen muss. Wozu brauchst Du es oder wie kommst Du drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (8. Februar 2011)

Chris macht doch den IBC Schrauberkurs am Wochenende. Das wäre das ideale Einstimmungsvideo auf das, was die Teilnehmer dort erwartet. Vielleicht kannst du die eine Szene rausschneiden und als Clip hier ins IBC laden?


----------



## Juppidoo (8. Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit die Herren,

meine China-Lampe ist schon kaputt. Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit Reklamationen in den östlichen Teil unseres Planeten?
Der Akku scheint heile zu sein, die Lampe will aber nicht mehr.

Für Mittwoch muss ich dann wohl wieder auf meine alte Funzel zurück greifen.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2011)

Schreib mal den bonsai an, der hat mir letztens erzählt, er hat auch was dort reklamiert und sogar die Portokosten wurden erstattet.

Ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich, vielleicht am Mittwoch trotzdem mitbringen und mal an einen anderen Akku hängen.

Ob ich morgen mitfahre, weiß ich noch nicht, wenn wieder so die Sonne lacht wie gestern + heute, werde ich wohl einen Dayride mit Auswärtsspiel vorziehen.


----------



## jokomen (8. Februar 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit die Herren,
> 
> meine China-Lampe ist schon kaputt. Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit Reklamationen in den östlichen Teil unseres Planeten?



Kannste hier mal probieren


----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ob ich morgen mitfahre, weiß ich noch nicht, wenn wieder so die Sonne lacht wie gestern + heute, werde ich wohl einen Dayride mit Auswärtsspiel vorziehen.



Bin nun definitiv auswärts, hab nur noch bis 21. Schonfrist, danach darf ich wieder Steuern zahlen


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch
soviel frei Zeit ist doch nicht gesund


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Februar 2011)

> Bin nun definitiv auswärts


 
Kommst morgen also nicht


> Für Mittwoch muss ich dann wohl wieder auf meine alte Funzel zurück greifen.


 
ich hab zwei eine am Lenker und eine am Kopp

sonst noch einer ohne Fahrkarte


----------



## Juppidoo (8. Februar 2011)

jokomen schrieb:


> Kannste hier mal probieren



Danke, ich werd auch mal den Micha Bonsai fragen, was er gemacht hat.


----------



## Juppidoo (10. Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit die Damen und Herren,

laut Wettervorhersage ist bis Sa eher Regen angesagt, für So allerdings Sonne.
Will sich nicht jemand etwas für Sonntag ausdenken?
Siebengebirge wäre mal wieder gut, geht das Sonntags fußgängerverkehrstechnisch?


Für nächsten Mittwoch könnte uns Volker mal wieder folgende Runde führen???
An der Haasenmühle über die kleine Brücke Richtung Minigolf, hinter der Brücke allerdings direkt links ab...................zum Schluss kommt man bei den Waldkiffern in Opladen raus. (als du jung warst war das mal deine Hausrunde). Wie sieht´s aus?

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2011)

Für nächste Woche hab ich noch einen Besuch der ArtCar Ausstellung im BMW Museum geplant. Wäre Mittwoch dann wohl eh nicht verfügbar.

Falls ihr den Ophoven-Trail bei Dunkelheit fahrt, bitte nach dem Einstieg hinter dem Sportplatz vorsichtig sein, nach etwa 50m ist hinter einer Kurve die rechte Weghälfte durch Baumentwurzelung weggebrochen. Man kommt da mit ziemlich Schwung über die Kuppe mit anschließender Linkskurve und sieht das nicht, auch das Licht leuchtet da eher über statt auf den Weg. Also Obacht, wer die da in die Löcher reinfährt, fliegt weit!


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Februar 2011)

We is bei nich möglich meine Holde hat jeburstag  und wir gehen lecker essen


----------



## pommes5 (11. Februar 2011)

Boah Hummock ... 3 Tage Sonne, 60 Punkte. Frechheit. Aber gut fürs Team allemal


----------



## Enrgy (11. Februar 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ... 3 Tage Sonne, 60 Punkte. Frechheit...



keine sorge, regnet ja schon wieder


----------



## R2-D2 (11. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Bin nun definitiv auswärts, hab nur noch bis 21. Schonfrist, danach darf ich wieder Steuern zahlen




hey, Glückwunsch! Wo geht's denn hin?


----------



## pommes5 (12. Februar 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> chris macht doch den ibc schrauberkurs am wochenende. Das wäre das ideale einstimmungsvideo auf das, was die teilnehmer dort erwartet. Vielleicht kannst du die eine szene rausschneiden und als clip hier ins ibc laden?



r2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (13. Februar 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> r2?



sorry, bekomme ich nicht hochgeladen im Augenblick.


----------



## pommes5 (13. Februar 2011)

ok schade


----------



## Kaminfreund (13. Februar 2011)

....auch wenns keiner glaubt, ich bin aus dem Winterschlaf aufgewacht und heute aufs Bike. 

Jeeeetz geeehts wiiiieeder looos !

Ich würde mich freuen an euren Runden wieder teilnehmen zu dürfen. Ich stelle mich auch hinten an.


----------



## R2-D2 (13. Februar 2011)

vielleicht komme ich am Mi mit, muss aber erst mal wieder anfangen...


----------



## Enrgy (13. Februar 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ....auch wenns keiner glaubt, ich bin aus dem Winterschlaf aufgewacht und heute aufs Bike.
> 
> Jeeeetz geeehts wiiiieeder looos !




Waaas??? WP-Ende ist doch erst in 6 Wochen, kannst dich wieder hinlegen!


----------



## Kaminfreund (14. Februar 2011)

......sch..... hab einen Termin für Mittwoch rein bekommen. 

aber Mittwoch ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder keine Frage


----------



## Enrgy (14. Februar 2011)

Na siehste, geht doch!


----------



## pommes5 (14. Februar 2011)




----------



## Langenfelder (14. Februar 2011)

wie muss ich jetzt mit dem Juppi allein fahren. Ihr seid ein paa Kumpels.

Juppi nächst Woche tragen wir keinen Termin mehr ein und für den rest des Jahres fahremer auch allein. So das habt ihr jetzt davon


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Februar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wie muss ich jetzt mit dem Juppi allein fahren. Ihr seid ein paa Kumpels.
> 
> Juppi nächst Woche tragen wir keinen Termin mehr ein und für den rest des Jahres fahremer auch allein. So das habt ihr jetzt davon




Ich würd auch sagen, wir suchen uns neue Freunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (14. Februar 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich würd auch sagen, wir suchen uns neue *Freunde*.


 

ich hab da mal nen vorschlag, was hälst du von dem http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8020516#post8020516


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Februar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ich hab da mal nen vorschlag, was hälst du von dem http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8020516#post8020516



Der scheint mir ein wenig anfällig zu sein. Aber vielleicht können wir den ja gegen unseren Ältesten tauschen, der hält ja vielleicht auch nicht mehr so lange. Wer war das nochmal


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Februar 2011)

den du meinst ist *nicht* der älteste


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Februar 2011)

@ humock hast du was nachzuholen, jetzt gibste aber Gas, 6 Std und 1780 Hm
wenn du so weiter machst holste noch den V+ ein, mir solls recht sein. *Alles für`s Team*


----------



## pommes5 (15. Februar 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Freunde









und so viel dann mal zu Platz 3 ... wär auch zu schön gewesen


----------



## buttzl (15. Februar 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Der scheint mir ein wenig anfällig zu sein. Aber vielleicht können wir den ja gegen unseren Ältesten tauschen, der hält ja vielleicht auch nicht mehr so lange. Wer war das nochmal


Boah hier wird voll abgelästert das petz ich


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Februar 2011)

petzen kannste nicht der liest sowieso mit


----------



## R2-D2 (15. Februar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wie muss ich jetzt mit dem Juppi allein fahren. Ihr seid ein paa Kumpels.
> 
> Juppi nächst Woche tragen wir keinen Termin mehr ein und für den rest des Jahres fahremer auch allein. So das habt ihr jetzt davon




Na, das will ja nun wirklich keiner hier!! 

Ich fahre morgen trotzdem mal mit, ääähhhhm, ich versuche es zumindest.


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Februar 2011)

das is aber nett von Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willibike (16. Februar 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Na, das will ja nun wirklich keiner hier!!
> 
> Ich fahre morgen trotzdem mal mit, ääähhhhm, ich versuche es zumindest.



Hallo Feierabendrunden- Bike
Ich häng mich dran, mit meiner Deal Extreme- Funzel!


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Februar 2011)




----------



## Juppidoo (16. Februar 2011)

Ich bringe auch noch Verstärkung mit.

Bis später


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Februar 2011)

Danke für die nette Tour, war ja sehr angenehm zu fahren.

Hier noch den Link für das Snowboard-Video: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/180686/


----------



## willibike (17. Februar 2011)

*Danke! Danke!
Für die Hilfe nach meinem Kettenriss und für die Rücksichtnahme auf meinen lahmen Hinterlauf mit zwei gerissenen Speichen!
Dem Guide ein Lob für die Wegführung und für mich war ein neuer Trail dabei!
*


----------



## hummock (17. Februar 2011)

so, dann will ich mal meine Punkte eintragen,damit mal ne 7 davor kommt

Weitermachen

Gruß
       Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (18. Februar 2011)




----------



## pommes5 (18. Februar 2011)

Am Rhein erlebste watt ... gestern aufm Heimweg von der Arbeit kommt mir auf dem *Radweg* am Rhein ein *Rollerfahrer ohne Helm* entgegen. Und zwar fuhr er *einhändig*, weil er die *offene Kanne Bier* mit der andren Hand halten musste.  Das Rheinland ist schon großartig.


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Februar 2011)

da kannst ja froh sein das er nicht freihändig fahren musste, weil er in der anderen Hand die Kippe hatte 
Ja das Rheinland is schon schön


----------



## Enrgy (18. Februar 2011)

Während das Team ohne mich Punkte fürs Fleißkärtchen gesammelt hat, war der Cheffe damit beschäftigt, sich wertvolle Gemälde namhafter Meister zu Gemüte zu führen:

Sandro Chia 1992



















Dabei gab es attraktive "Nierchen" zu sehen:

Jenny Holzer 1999










Frank Stella 1976 und Alexander Calder 1975






Andy Warhol 1979 und Roy Lichtenstein 1977






Jeff Koons 2010


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Februar 2011)

da kriegste ja Augenkrebs 
bis auf Wahol und der Roy


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Februar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> da kriegste ja Augenkrebs
> bis auf Wahol und der Roy



Kunstbanausen! Ignoranten! Nur massenkompatibler Mainstream hat bei Euch eine Chance!

Ich sehe in Sandro Chias Werk die zeitgenössische Interpretation der geschlechterspezifischen Validierung freudscher Thesen. Ohne den Bezug auf Frühwerke Picassos zu negieren, wagt der Künstler hier eine Abstraktion der konsumkritischen Haltung auf des Deutschen liebsten Kind: das Auto. Erst die monodimensionale Darstellung des weiblichen Antlitz schafft genug Distanz, um den Wagen als das zu erkennen, was er in der westlichen Hemisphäre wirklich ist: eine metallische Metapher der Phallussymbole frührer Kulturen.



päähhh, welches Fabrikat fahre ich gerade?)


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Februar 2011)

wo haste den das abgeschrieben


----------



## Enrgy (19. Februar 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> äähhh, welches Fabrikat fahre ich gerade?




...massenkompatiblen Mainstream ...

Aber tröste dich, dein Auto hat das Zeug zum seltenen Klassiker. 
Man sieht eigentlich nur neue 5er Touring oder Limo. Den GT will keiner, was nicht verwunderlich ist bei DER Optik...


----------



## Enrgy (19. Februar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wo haste den das abgeschrieben



und ganz ohne Fußnote, tz tz... über solche Nachlässigkeiten stolpert doch gerade ein Herr von und zu....

Aber weder in Google noch dem Katalog der Ausstellung findet sich R2´s geistiger Morgenerguss, also könnte (ich betone KÖNNTE) es tatsächlich von ihm stammen


----------



## Juppidoo (19. Februar 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Kunstbanausen! Ignoranten! Nur massenkompatibler Mainstream hat bei Euch eine Chance!
> 
> Ich sehe in Sandro Chias Werk die zeitgenössische Interpretation der geschlechterspezifischen Validierung freudscher Thesen. Ohne den Bezug auf Frühwerke Picassos zu negieren, wagt der Künstler hier eine Abstraktion der konsumkritischen Haltung auf des Deutschen liebsten Kind: das Auto. Erst die monodimensionale Darstellung des weiblichen Antlitz schafft genug Distanz, um den Wagen als das zu erkennen, was er in der westlichen Hemisphäre wirklich ist: eine metallische Metapher der Phallussymbole frührer Kulturen.
> 
> ...




Vielleicht waren dem Künstler die Autos auch einfach nur zu fade und er hatte gerade etwas Farbe übrig.

Mit dem Phallussymbol und BMW ist das mittlerweile so eine Sache. Die Anzahl der Fahrer mit einem Wackeldackel oder umhäkelten Inkontinenzartikeln auf der Hutablage ist sicherlich aufgrund der Preisgestaltung der Marke heute höher als bei anderen Automarken, abgesehen von Mercedes vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (19. Februar 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht waren dem Künstler die Autos auch einfach nur zu fade und er hatte gerade etwas Farbe übrig.
> 
> Mit dem Phallussymbol und BMW ist das mittlerweile so eine Sache. Die Anzahl der Fahrer mit einem Wackeldackel oder umhäkelten Inkontinenzartikeln auf der Hutablage ist sicherlich aufgrund der Preisgestaltung der Marke heute höher als bei anderen Automarken, abgesehen von Mercedes vielleicht.




Zu den älteren Käuferschichten fällt mir ein, bei uns steht ja auch noch so ein Phallus... rum.


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Februar 2011)

da Nr. Schild ist doch sehr verdächtig


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Februar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wo haste den das abgeschrieben




Ich habe niemals bewusst abgeschrieben, und wenn ich bei 476 Wörtern und über 1150 Zeichen eine Fussnote übersehen haben sollte, dann tut mir das aufrichtig Leid!


----------



## Enrgy (19. Februar 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Zu den älteren Käuferschichten fällt mir ein, bei uns steht ja auch noch so ein Phallus... rum.



Ey Alda, fett krassn Dreiern


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Februar 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Zu den älteren Käuferschichten fällt mir ein, bei uns steht ja auch noch so ein Phallus... rum.




mein Haus, mein Auto, meine Perle, ...


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Februar 2011)

Da wir hier gerade schon so schön OffTopic sind, kann ich ja noch meinen Schmachgesang auf den aktuellsten Mainstream loslassen:

Der Virus heißt unter uns Doktoren (ob jetzt Fussnote oder nicht, schei**egal) in der Fachsprache "*influenza jacobus lupus dermalis*",

der Laie kennt es als Jack-Wolfskin-Seuche !

Jeder Hinz und Kunz läuft mit diesen Jacken rum, letztens sah ich schon eine vierköpfige Familie im Partner-, oder besser Sippenlook! Dabei haben die meisten Träger so viel mit Outdoor-Sports zu tun wie eine Leiter mit dem Matterhorn, es sei den die bestellen draußen am DriveIn-Schalter ihr McMenü und hören im Autoradio die Bundesligaschlusskonferenz.

Mag durchaus sein, dass diese Firma auf gute Wanderklamotten herstellt, aber dass was die Stadtmenschen hier beim Shoppen oder beim Sonntagsspaziergang anhaben, ist meist die Marketing-Hülle mit fettem Logo:

mein Haus, mein Auto, meine Perle, meine Jack-Kack-Jacke...


----------



## pommes5 (20. Februar 2011)

:spinnt:


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Februar 2011)

kommt einer am Mittwoch mit ?

na geht doch


----------



## Enrgy (21. Februar 2011)

weiß noch nicht. angesagt sind leichter schneefall und bis zu -5° ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. Februar 2011)

Senile Bettflucht oder etwa neue Arbeit?


----------



## Juppidoo (21. Februar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> kommt einer am Mittwoch mit ?




Mal gucken, ich hab nachmittags noch einen Termin. Ich weiß nicht , wie lange der dauert. Außerdem soll es ja naß werden. Ich entscheide das kurzfristig. Schick mir mal deine Handynummer.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Februar 2011)

hab den Termin auf drängen der Mitfahrer geändert. ( man hat mit Prügel angedroht )


----------



## Enrgy (21. Februar 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Senile Bettflucht oder etwa neue Arbeit?



Letzteres. Für den Aufschwung werden sogar alte und gebrechliche gebraucht...


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Februar 2011)

immer erst die " Alten " aufbrauchen 
hoffe doch das du nach so langer Abstinenz morgen Abend noch Fit bist und dann noch alles für Team geben kannst


----------



## Enrgy (21. Februar 2011)

Jou, werde mal kommen, äääh, erscheinen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (25. Februar 2011)

Sport vor der Arbeit ... seltsam irgendwie ... aber auch gar nicht so schlecht, dann bleibt der Abend für angenehmere Dinge


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Februar 2011)

Was ist mit Mittwoch kommt einer mit?


----------



## pommes5 (28. Februar 2011)

Ich nicht, hab ab Do. über die Bekloppten-Tage mal wieder frei und werde daher eher tagsüber fahren.


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Februar 2011)

na dann fahr doch allein

trozdem viel Spass


----------



## Juppidoo (28. Februar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Was ist mit Mittwoch kommt einer mit?



ja


----------



## surftigresa (28. Februar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Was ist mit Mittwoch kommt einer mit?



bei mir sieht es im Moment termintechnisch auch noch erstaunlich gut aus. Könnte also klappen

OK, habe mich mal angemeldet. Lust habe ich bei dem Wetter aber überhaupt keine... aber vielleicht kommt die ja beim Biken....


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Februar 2011)

schön das ihr zwei mitkommt


----------



## R2-D2 (28. Februar 2011)

> Was ist mit Mittwoch kommt einer mit? 1)


Ja.



1) Langenfelder, Peter, "Feierabendrunden im Bergischen" Band 2, Langenfeld 2011, Seite 10, Post #249


----------



## Juppidoo (1. März 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Langenfelder, Peter, "Feierabendrunden im Bergischen" Band 2, Langenfeld 2011, Seite 10, Post #249



Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das so o.k. ist. Die 1) sollte schon hochgestellt sein, oder?


----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2011)

Gutt-bye, sag ich da nur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (1. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Gutt-bye, sag ich da nur...



Hupps, ich hab´s gerade gelesen. Ich meinte aber eigentlich D2D2


----------



## R2-D2 (1. März 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Hupps, ich hab´s gerade gelesen. Ich meinte aber eigentlich D2D2




"Diese Vorwürfe sind abstrus!"


----------



## Langenfelder (1. März 2011)

Rücktritt is nich, du fährst mit


----------



## surftigresa (1. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Rücktritt is nich, du fährst mit


Genau! Ich muss ja auch in die Kälte...


----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Rücktritt is nich, du fährst mit



Ich hör es schon durch den dunklen Wald schallen: 

"Abschließend ein Satz, der für einen Feierabendbiker ungewöhnlich klingen mag: Ich war immer bereit zu kämpfen, aber ich habe die Grenzen meiner Kräfte erreicht..." 1)


1) Zitat, abgewandelt aus "Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg - Erklärung zum Rücktritt - Berlin 1.3.2011"


Ich spar mir das morgen abend und gehe dafür übermorgen a bissi in versteinertem Sand spielen


----------



## Juppidoo (1. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> bla, bla....
> 
> 1) Zitat, abgewandelt aus "Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg - Erklärung zum Rücktritt - Berlin 1.3.2011"
> 
> ...




Oh ha, ich glaube Karl war einen Monat zu früh dran. Jetzt kann er nicht mehr zurück.


----------



## Langenfelder (2. März 2011)

Ahhh  in die " Luxenburgische Schweiz " merk Dir den Weg.
Viel Spass dabei, ich werd arbeiten und dann am *Frei*tag ne Runde drehen


----------



## pommes5 (2. März 2011)

Vielleicht sollten wir ob der allgemeinen Verplantheit schonmal anfangen, die Team-Abschlussrunde zu planen. Vorschläge?


----------



## Enrgy (2. März 2011)

Wipperaue-Pilz-Glüder und dann flach zurück...

Naja, für die Abschlußrunde käme ja nur das Wochenende 26/27 März in Frage. Wobei am 27. schon Sommerzeit ist, also man bei der Startzeit etwas acht geben muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (2. März 2011)

tendentiell ist mir ja der Sonntag immer lieber, für die Abschlussrunde würde ich aber auch mal den Samstag opfern, falls es nicht anders geht.


----------



## Langenfelder (2. März 2011)

Samstag ist auch i.o. Vorschlag:

1) Luxemburgische Schweiz

2) Ahrtal

3) Eifel / Rurstausee

kenn mich aber in allen Gebieten in keinster weise aus und Vertraue auf das GPS des Vorsitzenden


----------



## pommes5 (2. März 2011)

Ich könnte ansonsten auch ne Runde am großen Feldberg im Taunus anbieten. Allerdings sind die mir dort bekannten Trails alles solche, auf denen ich weder mit meinem Tourenrad, noch mit Halbschale und ohne Protektoren fahre, außerdem kann es Ende März auch noch gut eisig sein da oben und 2h Anfahrt muss man auch einplanen.


----------



## Langenfelder (2. März 2011)

bei 2 std Anfahrt mussen sich die Trails aber lohnen. Viel Forstautobahn kann ich auch hier haben


----------



## R2-D2 (2. März 2011)

1) Luxemburgische Schweiz
 2) Ahrtal

ad1) bin ich mal gefahren, Müllerthal/Larochette, sehr schön, ist aber 2,5h Anfahrt

ad2) Tour dort könnte Enrgy locker aus dem Ärmel schütteln, wenn's ihm nicht zu langweilig dort ist


----------



## Enrgy (2. März 2011)

Würde auch Ahrtal bevorzugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (3. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Würde auch Ahrtal bevorzugen.



Ich auch, schon allein wegen der nicht so langen Anfahrt.

PS: War ne schöne Runde gestern, Peter.
Apropos Peter, wenn jemand ´ne Alternative zum Carnewall sucht. Peter hat da was am Freitag


----------



## Sebastian9 (3. März 2011)

Was ist denn das am Freitag für eine tour?
Ist die bei Tageslicht?^^
Wenn ja würde ich gerne mal bei euch mitfahren


----------



## Langenfelder (3. März 2011)

dann fahren wir am 20sten im Ahrtal und ich kann am 27sten bei SIT mitfahren

der Teamtransporter ist getankt und gewaschen


----------



## Juppidoo (4. März 2011)

Unserem Peter Langenfelder alles Gute und Liebe zum Geburtstag 
Dann wollen wir bei der nächsten Tour mal einkehren, damit du richtig einen ausgeben kannst.


----------



## Enrgy (4. März 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> ...Dann wollen wir *bei der nächsten Tour mal einkehren*, damit du richtig einen ausgeben kannst.



 Uups, fast übersehen! Von mir natürlich auch die besten Wünsche!! Und da es eine Schnapszahl ist, hat der Juppi ja nicht so falsch gelegen...


----------



## surftigresa (4. März 2011)

Auch von mir natürlich:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Peter!!!!!!




LG,
Melanie


----------



## pommes5 (4. März 2011)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch. Haste den Tag mit ner Tour ja gut genutzt  (ich hoffe doch dass es geklappt hat)


----------



## Langenfelder (4. März 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch. Haste den Tag mit ner Tour ja gut genutzt  (*ich hoffe doch dass es geklappt hat*)


 
Hat es!

Danke an alle für die Glückwünsche

war zur Feier des Tages auf Erkundungstour, im Grunde die von Mittwoch jedoch mit ein paar extra Schleifen.
Hab die Hügel oberhalb von WA erkundet und da gibts doch ein paar nette Trail`s. Der DH Schawarzer Adler ist auch fahrbar genauso wie der Verbinder, blöd ist nur das der Weg nach Glüder immer noch nicht richtig freigeschnitten ist
Den LDH kann man auch noch ( schon wieder ) fahren.
Werd vieleicht am Sonntag beim Schnegge ne runde drehen, aber nur der Punkte wegen

so bis die Tage
LG
Peter


----------



## lhampe (4. März 2011)

Herzliche Glückwünsche zum doppelt Runden!

Bis demnächst
Lars


----------



## R2-D2 (5. März 2011)

Auch von meiner Seite alles Gute im neuen Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (6. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> dann fahren wir am 20sten im Ahrtal



Nur nochmal zum mitschreiben - ist das jetzt amtlich? Alle einverstanden? Ich für meinen Teil ja (sofern ihr oben wartet bis ich hochgeschnauft habe und unten wartet bis ich um die Kehren getragen habe  )


----------



## Langenfelder (6. März 2011)

Amtlich is noch nix war nur ein Vorschlag!
Der Vorsitzende hat sich noch nicht dazu gemeldet, is noch k.o. von der Tour in die Luxemburgische Schweiz


----------



## hummock (6. März 2011)

Hallo Peter,

auch von mir noch "Herzlichen Glückwunsch" und alles Gute 

Gruß
       Uli


----------



## hummock (6. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> dann fahren wir am 20sten im Ahrtal



können wir nicht eine Woche früher ins Ahrtal 
bin ab dem 20zigsten für eine Woche mit dem Snowboard in der Loipe


----------



## Enrgy (6. März 2011)

Soll doch eine WP Abschlußtour sein 
Eigentlich war der 26/27.3 dafür vorgesehen, aber Chauffeur Peter muß ja anderweitig rumSITten 

Man könnte aber auch am 26. zusätzlich die legendäre Purder Bach Runde ins Auge fassen. Anfahrt ist dann ja nur bis Schöllerhof.

Aber Snowboarden gibt auch 2x Alternativpunkte pro Tag. Macht auch 20P in der Woche, kommt also einer verpaßten Ahrtalrunde gleich. Fürs Team wäre der "Schaden" demnach zu verkraften


----------



## hummock (6. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Aber Snowboarden gibt auch 2x Alternativpunkte pro Tag.



richtig lesen: Snowboarden in der *Loipe*
und das ist ja schon mit Langlauf zuvergleichen 
sowie auch Schlitten ziehen dem Langlauf gleichgesetzt wird oder
Schneeschippen mit Kraftsport verbunden wird 



> dwe60 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hier hat es letzte Nacht wieder 20 cm rausgehauen - wenn ich jedes Schaufeln als Alternative eintragen könnte wäre ich schon bei 400 Punkten


----------



## pommes5 (6. März 2011)

purder bach? kenn ich die runde? kann ich nur kennen falls ich sie mal mit dir gefahren sein sollte.


----------



## Enrgy (6. März 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> purder bach? kenn ich die runde? kann ich nur kennen falls ich sie mal mit dir gefahren sein sollte.



Sind wir am 29.5.10 gefahren, ich glaube, da warst du auch dabei. Start am Schöllerhof, Eifgental aufwärts, Purder Bachtal wieder abwärts, an der Dhünn entlang, den Linneftrail zum Schluß und schon ist man nach 4h wieder am Auto


----------



## pommes5 (7. März 2011)

Ja, stimmt, kenn ich, danke für die Erklärung. Würde mich dann trotz Kehrenscheiß eher fürs Ahrtal aussprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (7. März 2011)

Wir können auch am 27.sten an die Ahr fahren ich *muß nicht* bei SIT mitfahren, 
meine Kumpel`s gehen vor

war nur so ein gedanke weil Samstag an die Ahr und Sonntag bei SIT geht aus zwei Gründen, nicht einmal hat die Chefin was dagegen ud zweitens mein doch etwas gebrechlicher Körper.
Obwohl Punktetechnisch aller erste Sahne.

@ P5
du musst die Kehren nicht fahren, machs doch wie der Chris


----------



## pommes5 (7. März 2011)

Wenn ich wenigstens das könnte ...


----------



## githriz (7. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> meine Kumpel`s gehen vor








scnr


----------



## Langenfelder (7. März 2011)

wenn du mit möchtest brauchtse nur zu sagen.

War gestern mit Schnegge, Bonsai, Juppi und noch so ein paar Chaoten " Rund um Odental". 

Am Linnef sind wir auch vorbeigekommen ( Flussauf ) lagen immer noch ein paar dicke Dinger auf`em Weg, nicht mehr so viel wie vor einem Monat, wo man Fullyweitwerfen, übernbaumklettern und am Hanglangrutschen muste.
Die Wege waren doch recht griffig und gut zu befahren, die braune Mocke war entweder noch gefroren oder trocken ( bis auf ein oder doch vier stellen )


----------



## Langenfelder (8. März 2011)

So damit Mann / Frau mal Planen kann​ 
*Winterpokalabschlusstour *​ 
*Betreutes fahren für Senioren *
und Freunde​ 
als Termin wir der *20.03* angepeilt.​ 
Zur Steckenauswahl standen die Luxemburgische Schweiz, Ahrtal und Purderbachrunde zur abstimmung​ 
Mehrheitlich stimmen zur Ahrtalrunde 
Unser Vorsitzende mach den Guide und bestimmt den Startpunkt​ 
Damit wir auch noch den Tag nutzen können sollten wir um 11°° Uhr starten.​ 
Der Teamtransporter kann 7 Bike`s und zwei Personen befördern, zur Not auch drei​ 
Mitturner sind bisher

@ Enrgy
@ Pommes5
@ Langenfelder
@ Juppidoo
@ lhampe


----------



## pommes5 (8. März 2011)

Ich reservier mir dann hiermit einen Bike- und einen Sitzplatz im Teamtransporter. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (8. März 2011)

Bin dabei. Rad in Transporter.
Ich kann mit dem PKW fahren und noch drei Leute mitnehmen.

11 Uhr starten ist o.k. aber wo? Bei dir oder im Ahrtal?


----------



## Enrgy (8. März 2011)

11 Uhr Ahrtal - 10 Uhr hier Abfahrt


----------



## R2-D2 (8. März 2011)

20.03: Kannischnit,


----------



## lhampe (8. März 2011)

möchte auch mit. Rad Transport im Truppenmaterialtransporter wäre gut.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## FS190864 (9. März 2011)

Hey - welches Anspruchsniveau wird bei der Tour vorausgesetzt?


----------



## Enrgy (9. März 2011)

1300Hm/50Km/5h Fahrzeit


----------



## FS190864 (9. März 2011)

..das dürfte ich schaffen.. mal mit der Regierung sprechen ob man den Tag frei bekommt... ;-)


----------



## Langenfelder (9. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 11 Uhr Ahrtal - *10 Uhr hier Abfahrt*


 

wieder bei mir ?


----------



## Enrgy (9. März 2011)

Jou, würd ich sagen. 3 Leutz + Klamotten kann ich noch mitnehmen, Rad dann natürlich im Teambus. Wechselklamotten nicht erforderlich, hab schwarze Sitze


----------



## Manni (9. März 2011)

Ich bin am 20.März auch dabei. Ist noch ein Platz in einem Auto frei, oder muß ich selber fahren?


Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (9. März 2011)

Ich komm mit meinem Wagen. Ich könnte fahren, Volker auch.

Wer dann wo mitfährt können wir ja vor Ort klären.

Bis denn


----------



## Langenfelder (10. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> So damit Mann / Frau mal Planen kann​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ Manni

Der Transporter is voll


----------



## pommes5 (10. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 1300Hm/50Km/5h Fahrzeit



Dann bin ich raus. Das hat keinen Zweck. Schon gar nicht bei den Steigungen im Ahrtal. Dann noch abmühen mit den Kehren? Nö.


----------



## Enrgy (10. März 2011)

Tja, für Freerider ist das eben nix . 
Zum Glück, sonst gäbs da bald die gleichen Probleme wie hier


----------



## Badehose (10. März 2011)

Mahlzeit!
Nehmt ihr mich auch mit?
Wäre gerne dabei, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Und Platz im Transporter für ein kleines Hardtail gibt es auch noch?

Gruß
Gene


----------



## Juppidoo (10. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 1300Hm/50Km/5h Fahrzeit



@Enrgy, Pommes5

Da gibt es doch bestimmt die Möglichkeit sich vorher auszuklinken und flacher zum Ausgangspunkt zurück zu rollen. Da kann man sich dann ja wieder treffen.


----------



## pommes5 (10. März 2011)

Wenns die gibt überleg ich noch mal.


----------



## Enrgy (10. März 2011)

Ich habe vor, die Runde in 2 Schleifen zu fahren, welche in etwa gleiche Länge/Hm haben. Nach 2-3h brutto wären wir dann zunächst wieder am Parkplatz und können erstmal ordentlich was futtern (selbst mitgebrachtes natürlich )

Hat den Vorteil, daß man nicht schwere Getränke und Fressalien für die ganze Tour von Anfang an mit schleppen muß. 

Auf der ersten Schleife ist abkürzen jedoch nicht möglich, die führt weg vom Ahrtal. 

Die Steigungen an der Ahr sind aber vom Grundtenor her relativ gleichmäßig (weil Fahrwege für die Grünen) und daher einfacher zu bewältigen als ein ständiges auf und ab von 10-30Hm mit kräfteraubenden Rampen.


----------



## pommes5 (10. März 2011)

@juppidoo: das hört sich doch ganz gut an, was der v+ da schreibt. Wenn du mit dem Auto runterfährst, könnte man ggf. nach der ersten Schleife entscheiden, dann den Heimweg anzutreten (je nachdem wie viele Sitzplätze insgesamt verplant sind natürlich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (10. März 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> @juppidoo: das hört sich doch ganz gut an, was der v+ da schreibt. Wenn du mit dem Auto runterfährst, könnte man ggf. nach der ersten Schleife entscheiden, dann den Heimweg anzutreten (je nachdem wie viele Sitzplätze insgesamt verplant sind natürlich).



Ich wollte schon alles fahren. Nach der Halbzeitpause ist man auch wieder fit. Vielleicht kannst du ja innerhalb der zweiten Runde vorher abkneifen und dich in einem der Autos breit machen. Da geht bestimmt was.


----------



## hummock (10. März 2011)

hier mal die Höhenprofile von der Krausbergrunde und Steinerberg-Schrockrunde.Abkürzen ist schlecht 
aber jede Runde gibt Bums in den Beinen 

war am Montag noch da und mir hat`s Spaß gemacht

wünsche den Herrn den selbigen


----------



## hummock (10. März 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Nach der Halbzeitpause ist man auch wieder fit.



wenn Du da mal Recht behältst 

aber Ihr seid ja alle gut im Training


----------



## lhampe (10. März 2011)

Wenn Tempo gering genug ist könnte das gehen. Obwohl ich letztes Wochenende im Ahrtal nach 20 km Krämpfe in den Beinen hatte. Aber da hatten die auch schon 800hm + hardcore Kehrenmassaker ohne nenneswerte Erholung intus.

Ich denke die vorgeschlagene Runde ist nicht so intensiv, hoffe ich, das letzte mal mit Euch im Ahrtal war es jedenfalls so...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Langenfelder (10. März 2011)

is aber dann schon länger her gell.


----------



## surftigresa (10. März 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Wenn Tempo gering genug ist könnte das gehen. Obwohl ich letztes Wochenende im Ahrtal nach 20 km Krämpfe in den Beinen hatte. Aber da hatten die auch schon 800hm + hardcore Kehrenmassaker ohne nenneswerte Erholung intus.


 
jetzt wollen wir aber mal nicht übertreiben  das war doch schon das Wellness Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (10. März 2011)

Wer mit Tieren auf La Palma war, hat gut labern.  Wollte dieses Wochenende mit alten Recken an die Ahr, wenn das aber nichts gibt, wäre ich näxt week auch dabei.


----------



## surftigresa (10. März 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wer mit Tieren auf La Palma war....


 
das tut den Jungs auch weh!!!!!


----------



## Langenfelder (10. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> das tut den *Jungs* auch weh!!!!!


 

Mann oder Memme


----------



## surftigresa (10. März 2011)

@Langenfelder,
die sind noch nicht so alt wie Du. Da geht Jungs noch


----------



## lhampe (10. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> jetzt wollen wir aber mal nicht übertreiben  das war doch schon das Wellness Programm



Das war es ja auch, nur meine Beine waren zwischendrin nicht der Meinung


----------



## Delta2911 (10. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal fragen, was/wo/wann für Touren unter der Woche oder Weekend so anstehen. Suche hier in Köln/Umgebung noch Leute zum fahren gehen...

LG
Mario


----------



## pommes5 (11. März 2011)

Hi Mario

die Truppe trifft sich in variierender Teilnehmerzahl den Sommer über üblicherweise Mittwochs abends. Gängige Startplätze sind Wipperaue (Leichlingen) und Fauna (Solingen).

Das Tempo empfingen Einsteiger üblicherweise als ungeeignet, es wird aber auch gewartet, sowohl oben als auch unten. Die Trails sind irgendwo zwischen der WA und Müngsten, immer entlang der Wupper.

Kilometer üblicherweise so zwischen 25 und 40, Höhenmeter 600 bis 1000 an einem normalen Mittwoch. Es gibt immer mal Tage, an denen der Guide aus der Norm schlägt 

Startzeit ist meist so zwischen 18:00 und 18:30, an der Fauna manchmal früher, ist Guide-abhängig.

hth



@alle: Sowas in der Art sollte vielleicht mal ins Startposting des Threads, damit man darauf verweisen kann. Solche Anfragen kommen ja schon hin und wieder


----------



## herbyx (11. März 2011)

Tach zusammen,

möchte mich auch schon mal für den 20.3 Ahrtal anmelden, Almut und Frank sind sicher auch dabei.
Ich Reise selbst an, nehme an der Treffpunkt wird noch bekannt gegeben, oder?

Hoffentlich bis Mittwoch....


----------



## pommes5 (11. März 2011)

1300hm und Massenveranstaltung ... ich bin definitiv raus. Sorry aber auf sowas hab ich echt keinen Nerv. So viel zum Thema *Team*abschlussfahrt


----------



## Langenfelder (11. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Langenfelder,
> die sind noch nicht so alt wie Du. Da geht Jungs noch


 
die haben besitmmt noch nicht mal Haare am Rücken 

@ p5 komm gib Dir einen ruck und komm mit

@ Badehose mit nem HT kommste nich mit nur Fullys ab 120mm sind zugelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. März 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> nehme an der Treffpunkt wird noch bekannt gegeben, oder?



Tour ist voll und Ausschreibung erfolgt auch nicht mehr öffentlich


----------



## R2-D2 (11. März 2011)

@pommes5:

Bin leider nicht dabei um Dir moralische Enduro-Rückendeckung zu geben, aber ich bin eine der V-Routen an der Ahr letzten Herbst mit meinen Homies auf meinem R8 gefahren. Es ist hart, aber es geht und Schreck & Co. sind die Qualen wert.

Überleg's Dir.


----------



## herbyx (12. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Tour ist voll und Ausschreibung erfolgt auch nicht mehr öffentlich



Aha, fällt dir aber früh ein....


----------



## Kaminfreund (12. März 2011)

Ich wäre auch glatt mitgekommen


----------



## FS190864 (12. März 2011)

hey pommes und die anderen "sorgenvollen". im zweifel gehöre ich auch zu den aussteigern und erkläre mich solidarisch für 'ne mögliche alternativrunde.....


----------



## Langenfelder (13. März 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch glatt mitgekommen


 

nach so langer Pause, schaffst du das denn


----------



## Langenfelder (13. März 2011)

*HALLO ULLI *
was ist mit deinen WP Punkten du must min 16 Punkte von gestern nachtragen


----------



## surftigresa (13. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> *HALLO ULLI *
> was ist mit deinen WP Punkten du must min 16 Punkte von gestern nachtragen


 
der ist wahrscheinlich immer noch damit beschäftigt, seine Sommerklamotten rauszusuchen


----------



## Juppidoo (14. März 2011)

Peter, da wollte ich doch gerade eine Mittwochsrunde ab Burscheid reinsetzen um mal einen anderen Startpunkt zu haben. Vielleicht mach ich das noch, Konkurrenz belebt das Gaschäft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (14. März 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Peter, da wollte ich doch gerade eine *Mittwochsrunde ab Burscheid reinsetzen* um mal einen anderen Startpunkt zu haben. Vielleicht mach ich das noch, Konkurrenz belebt das Gaschäft.


 

Das kannste nächste Woche machen


----------



## surftigresa (14. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hab' ich 'ne Chance, dass Ihr diese Woche auf Donnerstag verschiebt? Mittwoch hat man mich netterweise mal wieder bis 18:30 zu Besprechungen verpflichtet....

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Juppidoo (14. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> laber, laber..................................Mittwoch hat man mich netterweise mal wieder bis 18:30 zu Besprechungen verpflichtet....
> 
> ...




Das wußten wir


----------



## Langenfelder (14. März 2011)

nee


----------



## surftigresa (14. März 2011)

Gehe ich halt wieder alleine trainieren! Ist eh doof mit Euch alten Säcken


----------



## Kaminfreund (15. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Gehe ich halt wieder alleine trainieren! Ist eh doof mit Euch alten Säcken



ich auch, scheiß Termin am Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (15. März 2011)

...ich bin heute spontan um 15:30 an der WA, hurra. Hoffentlich verfahre ich mich nicht, war so lange nicht mehr da


----------



## Langenfelder (15. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Gehe ich halt wieder alleine trainieren! Ist eh doof mit Euch alten Säcken


 

dann geht doch allein trainieren, wirst schon sehn was du davon hast,
Die alten Säcke können Dir mal zeigen wo der Frosch die Locken hat.

@ Kaminschmuser
wenn du auf ein fliesendes Gewässer triffst, dem folgst du, immer 
in Fliesrichtung und irgendwann bist du zu Hause


----------



## surftigresa (15. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> dann geht doch allein trainieren, wirst schon sehn was du davon hast,
> Die alten Säcke können Dir mal zeigen wo der Frosch die Locken hat.


 
und wann macht Ihr das endlich mal 

Hab' heute neue Freunde gefunden:







noch so jung....


----------



## Enrgy (15. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> und wann macht Ihr das endlich mal
> 
> Hab' heute neue Freunde gefunden:
> 
> ...



=> bald ist Ostern, dann sehen die alt aus


----------



## surftigresa (15. März 2011)

nicht die Kleinen, nicht die Kleinen


----------



## Langenfelder (16. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> und wann macht Ihr das endlich mal
> 
> Hab' heute neue Freunde gefunden:
> 
> noch so *jung*....


 
die werden auch mal älter,
wenn du mal wieder mitkommen würdest zeigen wir`s dir


----------



## pommes5 (16. März 2011)

Würde sich der Wipperauen-Toureninteressent, der mich gestern auf dem Weg von Köln nach Solingen in Höhe Leverkusen vor der Brücke angequatscht hat, mal zu erkennen geben?


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2011)

ich bin unschuldig...


----------



## pommes5 (16. März 2011)

Ach so, Sonntag ... Also nach den rührenden mehrseitigen Beschwichtigungsversuchen per PN kann ich dann wohl am Sonntag nichts anderes mehr tun, als versuchen, euch nicht zu sehr zu bremsen 

10 Uhr bei Peda steht noch denke ich oder?


----------



## surftigresa (16. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> die werden auch mal älter,
> wenn du mal wieder mitkommen würdest zeigen wir`s dir



würde ich ja: MORGEN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> 10 Uhr bei Peda steht noch denke ich oder?



Jep


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> würde ich ja: MORGEN!!!



morgen, morgen, nur nicht heute
sagen alle faulen Leute 

*extremelyfastwegduck*


----------



## hummock (16. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> der ist wahrscheinlich immer noch damit beschäftigt, seine Sommerklamotten rauszusuchen



war gestern in meinem Sommeroutfit unterwegs,
an den Ohren hast`s aber kräftig gezogen


----------



## Kaminfreund (16. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> hab mich nicht verfahren, hatte ja Volker dabei


----------



## Langenfelder (16. März 2011)

hat er mir schon berichtet,

kommen gerade von der Wiedereinsteigertour zurück war recht nett Bruggraben Trail im Dunkeln 

mit ein paar extraschleifen vorab und An und Abreise mit dem Pedalo hatte ich auf meiner Uhr 55,36 Km  und nur 790 Hm, also fit für Sonntag


----------



## surftigresa (16. März 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> war gestern in meinem Sommeroutfit unterwegs,
> an den Ohren hast`s aber kräftig gezogen


 
 Da haben wir ja noch mal Glück gehabt, dass Du Dich fürs Winteroutfit entschieden hattest.....


----------



## Kaminfreund (17. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> hat er mir schon berichtet,
> 
> kommen gerade von der Wiedereinsteigertour zurück war recht nett Bruggraben Trail im Dunkeln
> 
> mit ein paar extraschleifen vorab und An und Abreise mit dem Pedalo hatte ich auf meiner Uhr 55,36 Km  und nur 790 Hm, also fit für Sonntag



Angeber


----------



## Langenfelder (17. März 2011)

Isch weisch gar nischt was du willscht, da ist Mann freundlich und dann das 
der girthirtz meint ich wäre ein Schleimer


----------



## Juppidoo (17. März 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> war gestern in meinem Sommeroutfit unterwegs,
> an den Ohren hast`s aber kräftig gezogen Anhang anzeigen 205666



Uli, dazu sieht ein Trinkrucksack natürlich scheixxe aus. Ich hab hier ´ne Alternative für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. März 2011)

Wahrscheinlich irgendwas dazwischen oder die Kombination aus beidem, ein schleimender Angeber oder angebender Schleimer, such dir was aus 

Nää, wat simmer widder fies 

Aber kannst ihm ja am Sonntag zurückzahlen, wenn er sich traut


----------



## R2-D2 (17. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich irgendwas dazwischen oder die Kombination aus beidem, ein schleimender Angeber oder angebender Schleimer...



dass Du dich dort so auskennst; ist ja nicht gerade Deine Baustelle...


Wünsche Euch allen am Sonntag viel Spaß und Pommes5 die richtige Einstellung.


----------



## Langenfelder (18. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich irgendwas dazwischen oder die Kombination aus beidem, ein schleimender Angeber oder angebender Schleimer, such dir was aus
> 
> *Nää, wat simmer widder fies*
> 
> Aber kannst ihm ja am Sonntag zurückzahlen, wenn er sich traut


 

ich kann das ab, teil ja auch gern aus


----------



## pommes5 (18. März 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Pommes5 die richtige Einstellung.





ich denk an dich Schatzi


----------



## Juppidoo (18. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpwNT1jwZCQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Schleimer[/nomedia]


----------



## hummock (18. März 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Uli, dazu sieht ein Trinkrucksack natürlich scheixxe aus. Ich hab hier ´ne Alternative für dich.



aber soviel trinke isch doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (18. März 2011)

Hey Schleimer bin ich


----------



## pommes5 (21. März 2011)

wie steht's mit spektakulären action fotos?


----------



## Enrgy (21. März 2011)

Fotos vom Kreuzzug ins Ahrtal finden sich hier...


----------



## Juppidoo (21. März 2011)

Mahlzeit die Herren,

das war eine tolle Runde gestern. Danke Großmeister.

Damit euch nicht langweilig wird, hier etwas zum Beine ausschütteln.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11506

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Langenfelder (21. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Fotos vom Kreuzzug ins Ahrtal finden sich hier...


 

Ahhhh Michael 112te mässig ja war echt schön, tolle Typen, tolle Landschaft, und tolle Trails und nicht zu vergessen war natürlich das 
g. Wetter. 
Juppi hab mich mal zum Beineausschutteln angemeldet


----------



## on any sunday (21. März 2011)

Na ja, das mit dem Fotografieren über wir aber noch mal.


----------



## Enrgy (21. März 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Na ja, das mit dem Fotografieren über wir aber noch mal.



Und dabei hab ich die weniger guten Bilder gar nicht entwickeln lassen...

Aber ich konzentriere mich beim Biken lieber auf das wesentliche - FAHREN!

Kalenderfutter können andere produzieren.


----------



## Sebastian9 (21. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen fährt einer von euch am kommenden Sonntag bei SIT mit? Bei der Tour D?


----------



## R2-D2 (21. März 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit die Herren,
> 
> das war eine tolle Runde gestern. Danke Großmeister.
> 
> ...




Was planst Du denn so? Seng oder Dhünnsperre; Also eine Forstautobahn-Runde drum herum mit Sägezahn-Profil oder nur so die grobe Richtung und dort dann Gemischtes inkl. Trails?


----------



## Langenfelder (21. März 2011)

Sebastian9 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen fährt einer von euch am kommenden Sonntag bei SIT mit? Bei der Tour D?


 
ne nur die A



on any sunday schrieb:


> Na ja, das mit dem Fotografieren über wir aber noch mal.


 

das war ich Schuld, hab in so getrieben das er keine richtig guten Bilder machen konnte

V+ meine Holde sagt:
das sieht aus wie bei einer Vatertagstour, fehlt nur noch der Bollerwagen und die Satteltaschen am Gepäcktrager
Wo sind den die Trails von den du erzählt hast, 
ich glaub dir kein wort. 
Beim nächsten Teamausflug bleibste zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (21. März 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Na ja, das mit dem Fotografieren über wir aber noch mal.



Für eine Sofortbildkamera ist das aber doch eine ganz ordentliche Qualität.


----------



## Juppidoo (21. März 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Was planst Du denn so? Seng oder Dhünnsperre; Also eine Forstautobahn-Runde drum herum mit Sägezahn-Profil oder nur so die grobe Richtung und dort dann Gemischtes inkl. Trails?



Woher soll ich das wissen?

Wenn jemand phasenweise vor fährt, dann auch ein paar Trails (ich hab ja kaum Licht) aber vorwiegend lockeres Rollen.


----------



## Langenfelder (21. März 2011)

Keine bange wir werden uns schon Team III mässig verfahren


----------



## surftigresa (21. März 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> ...aber vorwiegend lockeres Rollen.


 
Du meinst also altersgerecht? 

Nach Euren Actionfotos glaube ich eh nicht mehr dran, dass Eure Frösche Locken haben


----------



## Enrgy (21. März 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Na ja, das mit dem Fotografieren über wir aber noch mal.





Langenfelder schrieb:


> Wo sind den die Trails von den du erzählt hast,





Juppidoo schrieb:


> Für eine Sofortbildkamera ist das aber doch eine ganz ordentliche Qualität.





surftigresa schrieb:


> Nach Euren Actionfotos ...




Die wahren Bilder tragen wir im Herzen


----------



## R2-D2 (21. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ... glaube ich eh nicht mehr dran, dass Eure Frösche Locken haben


----------



## ultra2 (21. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Keine bange wir werden uns schon Team III mässig verfahren



Da verfahren wir uns mit Sicherheit nicht. Überall, aber dort nicht.


----------



## surftigresa (21. März 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


>


 
*lach*
Schon wieder so ein Aktionfoto von Euch


----------



## Juppidoo (22. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Du meinst also altersgerecht?
> 
> Nach Euren Actionfotos glaube ich eh nicht mehr dran, dass Eure Frösche Locken haben



Für den Fall, das du gerne mit möchtest, dich aber nicht traust, meld dich ruhig an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Aber ich konzentriere mich beim Biken lieber auf das wesentliche - FAHREN!




ja aber .....das kriegste doch auch nicht hin...


----------



## Enrgy (22. März 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ja aber .....das kriegste doch auch nicht hin...



Im Gegenteil - zur Bewältigung meiner allseits bekanntermaßen extrem ausgeprägten Sturzphobie sind wir den Lennetrail gefahren und es hat wunderbar funktioniert. Das Fahren, nicht das Stürzen...
Muß also damals an was anderem gelegen haben. Vielleicht am drängelnden Hintermann?

Ansonsten sind wir Sonntag ja noch auf Resteinheiten der "Normal bekloppt Tour" gestoßen. Nach der ersten Schleife von Walporzheim über den Steinthalsturm und Ramersbach in den Neuenahrer Wald mit Lennetrail und Winkelgasse wurde noch der Brückentrail am Kloster mitgenommen, bevor die alten Herrschaften am Auto erst mal ausgiebig Siesta halten durften.
Danach dann über den Bergweg nach Rech, schnell im Großen Blatt, äääh, Ritzel im flowigen Uphill auf den Koppen, wo sich dann Olli und der bislang nur aus Sagen und Legenden bekannte Eifel-Litti im Windschatten angesaugt hatten.

Da wir nach höherem strebten, ging es von dort weiter rauf zur Schrock-Hütte, während die beiden den strategischen Rückzug antraten und die Loservariante untenrum nehmen mußten.
Oben an der Hütte trudelte dann noch die nächste Abordnung vom TT in Form eines Bagatellschadens ein, verschwand jedoch nach kurzem Waffenstillstand hastenichgesehn schnell wieder vor uns in den Serpentinen.
Diese und der weitere Weg nach Reimerzhoven wurden dann noch abgerissen, bevor es unten lang zur Erholung vor dem finalen Anstieg von Rech Richtung Krausberg ging.
Dann noch die 1001 Kehren runter zum Auto und das wars auch schon.
Keine Pannen, nur 1 kleiner Ausrutscher, mit allen Fahrern wieder angekommen, Spaß gehabt, insgesamt also vollkommen TT-unwürdig...


----------



## Kaminfreund (22. März 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


>





R2D2 du funny ****er, ich liege auf dem Boden vor Lachen


----------



## Sebastian9 (22. März 2011)

Hey 
ich habe heute im Witheldener Wald eine kleine Strecke gefunden und wollte mal fragen ob jmd von euch lust hat mit mir den weiter auszubauen?
Sie ist halt noch wirklich klein aber sie macht schon spass, und ein etwas grössere drop ist auch schon da aber bis jetzt noch ohne Landeraum^^
hoffe ihr habt list da ein bischen mitzumachen
Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## Langenfelder (22. März 2011)

@ Seb9 dafür simer zu alt

@ R2

Jetzt weiß die M. wo der Frosch die Locken hat und fährt nicht mehr mit 
oder sie ist so geschafft von ihrer anderstour
kann auch sein


----------



## Sebastian9 (22. März 2011)

@Langenfelder 
Schade ne frage war es wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (22. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> @ Seb9 dafür simer zu alt
> 
> @ R2
> 
> ...


 
So ein Quatsch! Ihr hab' heute eine feine Tour zu meinen neuen jungen Freunden gemacht. Ihr erinnert Euch, die von letzter Woche . Und mir dabei leider schon wieder eine Speiche gebrochen. Leider kann ich nur nie nachvollziehen, wie und warum 

Der Jürgen hat das schon richtig erkannt.... ich hab' Angst.... vor allem vor den breiten Wegen 

Die ofizielle Ausrede ist: Burscheid 18:00 Uhr ist echt sportlich für mich. Vor allem, weil ich über das Lev. Kreuz muss. Ich hab' das Rad auf jeden Fall dabei, glaube aber nicht, dass es klappt.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Sebastian9 (22. März 2011)

Hey habe hier 2 Videos gefunden 
Aber ich krieg einfach nicht raus wo der fährt soll angeblich in Witzhelden sein vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja da helfen
Part1
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-fLnAkCZQ0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Trails Witzhelden part I[/nomedia]
Part2
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTGF5yON4nU&feature=related"]YouTube        - Trails Witzhelden part II[/nomedia]


----------



## R2-D2 (22. März 2011)

Versuche es morgen zum Treffpunkt, kann aber sehr knapp werden mit 18:00


----------



## Enrgy (23. März 2011)

Sebastian9 schrieb:


> Aber ich krieg einfach nicht raus wo der fährt soll angeblich in Witzhelden sein



Kennst dich wohl nicht so gut aus in der Gegend?! 
Mußt halt mal was anderes fahren als 5-spurige Forstautobahnen um die Seng und so Tagestouren bis nach Burg

Also das eine ist vom Pilz runter nach Fähr (sind wir vor 15 Jahren und früher immer rauf gefahren) und das andere ist die stinknormale Serpentinenabfahrt vom Pilz zum Rüden.

Überhaupt, wasn das für ne Pfeife in den Vids? 
Der schnauft beim runterfahren als obs bergauf geht, der Oberknaller die Szene "Boar, leck mich am Ar$ch, baor war dat knapp un jez volle Pulle" ATOMROFL


----------



## Langenfelder (23. März 2011)

@ surftigresa
Schade,, das mit der Speiche ist aber merkwürdig, bei unsenen Touren ist nie was passiert. Die sin zu jung deine neuen Freunde. 
Wir sehen uns aber sowieso am Sonntag

@ V+
der schnauft halt so weil der ein Dhiller fährt und der so schwer zu bändigen is, dabei fährt er noch nicht mal die wirklich steile Strecke. ( is auch besser so )


----------



## Handlampe (23. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ....bla bla bla...nur aus Sagen und Legenden bekannte Eifel-Litti ...bla bla



Höhö....genau das hat der oben Genannte auf der Tour kurz hinter Ramersbach, als die Gruppe noch zusammen war, auch von dir behauptet.


----------



## pommes5 (23. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> "Boar, leck mich am Ar$ch, baor war dat knapp un jez volle Pulle" ATOMROFL



i got ma double crown 
and i don' mess aroun'

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru2Dpe1LkNU"]YouTube        - Get Dirty[/nomedia]


----------



## Enrgy (23. März 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Höhö....genau das hat der oben Genannte auf der Tour kurz hinter Ramersbach, als die Gruppe noch zusammen war, auch von dir behauptet.



Deswegen hab ichs ja auch geschrieben 

Überhaupt, wie kann so ein Forums-Frischling die Existenz von Forums-Inventar anzwEIFELn? tz tz tz...






pommes5 schrieb:


> i got ma double crown
> and i don' mess aroun'
> 
> YouTube        - Get Dirty




Jetzt endlich versteh ich die Freerider


----------



## Kaminfreund (23. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch! Ihr hab' heute eine feine Tour zu meinen neuen jungen Freunden gemacht. Ihr erinnert Euch, die von letzter Woche . Und mir dabei leider schon wieder eine Speiche gebrochen. Leider kann ich nur nie nachvollziehen, wie und warum
> 
> Der Jürgen hat das schon richtig erkannt.... ich hab' Angst.... vor allem vor den breiten Wegen
> 
> ...



Hey Melanie,

lass dich nicht ärgern.

....und ich fahre auch wieder mit, da wird der Altersdurchschnitt um 0,05 Jahre gesenkt.


----------



## Juppidoo (23. März 2011)

Ohhh, da wird`s aber voll heute Abend.

Wen man nicht alles hinter`m Kamin, öööh Ofen hervor lockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (23. März 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ohhh, da wird`s aber voll heute Abend.
> 
> Wen man nicht alles hinter`m Kamin, öööh Ofen hervor lockt



.....komm, komm, komm, wer war den letztes Jahr nienicht dabei ?
Ich habe nur Winterschlaf gehalten und selbstverständlich 1000 Ausreden,
den Winterpokal nicht bestritten zu haben.


----------



## R2-D2 (23. März 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> .....komm, komm, komm, wer war den letztes Jahr nienicht dabei ?
> Ich habe nur Winterschlaf gehalten und selbstverständlich 1000 Ausreden,
> den Winterpokal nicht bestritten zu haben.




M. hält sich strickt an die 15°C-Regel!


----------



## jokomen (23. März 2011)

So, habe mich auch mal angemeldet

Hoffe, ich pack das zeitlich gleich noch... Komm leider erst nach 17 Uhr aus dem Büro..


----------



## surftigresa (23. März 2011)

Hab's nicht geschafft.... sitze immer noch im Büro


----------



## Juppidoo (24. März 2011)

Mahlzeit,

das war gestern aber ein Novum bei den Feierabendrunden.
Bei 11 Teilnehmern gab es 4 x Jürgen.
Einer fuhr vor für die Schnelleren, einer führte in der Mitte die entspannten Fahrer/innen durch die Trails, einer fuhr am Ende zur Absicherung und einer sorgte für die Einhaltung der Pause indem er sich das Schaltwerk abriß.
Eine Feierabendrunde im Dunklen mit 11 Bikern ist schon grenzwertig, vor allem wenn Fahrer dabei sind, die man nicht einschätzen kann. Daher um so erfreulicher, dass es keinen Sturz gab.
Sorry, wenn Schwierigkeit leicht nicht immer eingehalten wurde.

Danke an alle Teilnehmer und bis zum nächsten mal.

Jürgen


----------



## Kaminfreund (24. März 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Eine Feierabendrunde im Dunklen mit 11 Bikern ist schon grenzwertig, vor allem wenn Fahrer dabei sind, die man nicht einschätzen kann. Daher um so erfreulicher, dass es keinen Sturz gab.
> Sorry, wenn Schwierigkeit leicht nicht immer eingehalten wurde.
> ...




...ich hoffe, das ich nächstes mal wieder mit darf


----------



## jokomen (24. März 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> das war gestern aber ein Novum bei den Feierabendrunden.Bei 11 Teilnehmern gab es 4 x Jürgen......



Ist ja auch ein schöner Name!  

Ich war nur etwas verdutzt, dass hier mal wieder meine Führungsqualität in Anspruch genommen wurde. Wollte eigentlich nur entspannt hinterher rollen, so ausgenutzt  musste ich mir dann im Dunklen ernsthafte Gedanken am Feierabend über einen nette Runde machen. Im bergischen jokomen-Trailrucksack kann man ja ne Menge rauszaubern.  Hoffe, das für jeden was dabei war, war ja recht groß, das faherische Spektrum...

Sehr lobenswert: Die statischen Pannen haben wir auch vorschriftmäßig eingehalten.  Was noch fehlte war ein Platten ! Der kommt bestimmt bei der nächsten Runde.


----------



## Juppidoo (24. März 2011)

jokomen schrieb:


> ... war ja recht groß, das fahrerische Spektrum...




Daher war mir auch sehr daran gelegen bei den nicht so Ambitionierten zu bleiben, so das alle ohne Sturz im Dunklen durch kommen. Danke nochmal an dich für das Guiden... vor allem der schnelleren Teilnehmer.


----------



## Juppidoo (24. März 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...ich hoffe, das ich nächstel mal wieder mit darf



Du bist ja eigentlich so ein Wackelkandidat, aber du hast ja einen Trumpf in der Hinterhand. Ich sag nur B...holz-Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (26. März 2011)

Post für Peter


----------



## Langenfelder (26. März 2011)

hab ich doch gesehn


----------



## surftigresa (26. März 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Post für Peter


 
Stille Post????


----------



## Langenfelder (26. März 2011)

aber natürlich BABY

bis morgen


----------



## Sebastian9 (28. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen 
Habe zwei Frage:
Ist das normal das eine Bremse nach ca jeweils 100 km wieder entlüftet werden muss?

Und kann mir jemand das zeigen bei mir zuhause  wie man bremsen entlüftet?

Wäre super wenn ihr mir da helfen könnt!
Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## jokomen (28. März 2011)

Hey,

normal ist das sicherlich nicht, alle 100 km neu zu entlüften. Wenn das regelmäßig / häufiger vorkommt, scheint eine Dichtung hin zu sein ---> Dann ab zur Rep. Zum "normalen" Entlüften, welches ab und zu mal nötig ist, brauchst Du das richtige (für Deine Bremse ) Werkzeug, ein Entlüftungsset (auch passend zu der Bremse oder am besten universell) und das passende Medium (Bremsflüssigkeit Dot 4, Dot 5 / 5.1 oder das richtige Mineralöl ( Magura). Der Vorgang ist dann keine Zauberei mehr. Gute Anleitungen findest Du z.B. hier:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-mehr-power-schritt-fuer-schritt.197396.2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (28. März 2011)

Okay aber ich habe noch garantie auf meinem Rad!
Müsste das dann nicht ein garantiefall sein?


----------



## pommes5 (28. März 2011)

Wenn es so ist wie du schreibst würde ich es auf jeden Fall probieren. Es kann sein, dass der Händler eine defekte Dichtung als Verschleißteil ansieht und wie die Rechtslage da aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Aber probieren würd ich's.


----------



## Schildbürger (28. März 2011)

Wenn du noch GEWÄHRLEISTUNG hast, sollte sich der Händler darum kümmern.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewährleistung

Sonst guck mal hier:
Allgemeine Tipps zum entlüften von hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen.
Ansonst schick mir eine PM.


----------



## Langenfelder (28. März 2011)

Die Tour mit SIT ( Guide war Schnegge ) war gestern ein richtiger klopper
Jede menge Trail `s kaum Forstwege und noch weiger A........ .
Selbst wenn ihr mir Prügel androht, die Strecke bekomme ich nicht mehr nachgefahren ( hab ja kein gps ) und Melanie`s hat irgendwann schlapp gemacht.
Sind vom Naturfreundehaus in der Haardt ( GL ) zur grossen Staumauer an der Dühnn gefahren, von dort aus nach Hilgen über Burscheid, Altenberg, Dombach und Romany zurück. Hatte auf dem Tacho 66 Km und auf Nachfrage einiger Mitfahrer 1680 Hm ( hatte dummerweiße mein Hm nicht zurückgesetzt ).


Meine Beine schmerzen ein wenig. Ich gebs zu 

Damit wir / ich aber jetzt aus dem Trainig kommen hab ich mal für Mittwoch eine runde angesetzt


----------



## Sebastian9 (28. März 2011)

Also ich werde morgen damit Zum Campana fahren!
Habe vorab schon mit denen gesprochen und die meinten die schauen es sich an und wenn es kein eigenverschulden ist müsste das auf garantie gehen! Und ich bin nicht gestürzt oder sonstiges nur ein paar mal vom rad gefallen und selbst da ist das rad immer im weichen laub gelandet und sowas darf eine dichtung nichts anhaben oder sehe ich das falsch?
Und ich habe denen auch am telefon klar gemacht das das nicht angeht das ich alle 100km 40 euro zahle fürs entlüften (was bis jetzt der fall war).
Da haben sie dann drauf gesagt : Kann ich voll nachvollziehen würde ich auch nicht!
Aber ich denke mal schon das es auf garantie gehen wird weil das einfach nicht normal ist


----------



## Juppidoo (28. März 2011)

Peter, klopf mal bei Schnecke ganz lieb an, dann kriegst du vielleicht auch den Track. Dann fahren wir das mal nach. 

Unsere Tour war auch schön, alledings etwas kurz. Aber ich hab viele Leute wiedergetroffen.
Nette, unaufgeregte, entspannte Veranstaltung.


----------



## Enrgy (28. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ... für Mittwoch eine runde angesetzt



Mittwoch regnets, außerdem ist die ernsthafte Saison nun für mich zu ende. 

Naja, ab jetzt wird wieder nur zum Spaß gefahren, also auch mal nur ne Stunde, keine Extraschleifen, keine Flachtouren oder auch bei gutem Wetter mal Balkonien und Terassino.


----------



## Manni (28. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Die Tour mit SIT ( Guide war Schnegge ) war gestern ein richtiger klopper
> Jede menge Trail `s kaum Forstwege und noch weiger A........ .
> Selbst wenn ihr mir Prügel androht, die Strecke bekomme ich nicht mehr nachgefahren ( hab ja kein gps ) und Melanie`s hat irgendwann schlapp gemacht.
> Sind vom Naturfreundehaus in der Haardt ( GL ) zur grossen Staumauer an der Dühnn gefahren, von dort aus nach Hilgen über Burscheid, Altenberg, Dombach und Romany zurück. Hatte auf dem Tacho 66 Km und auf Nachfrage einiger Mitfahrer 1680 Hm ( hatte dummerweiße mein Hm nicht zurückgesetzt ).
> ...



Tour B war garnatiert besser


----------



## Enrgy (28. März 2011)

Manni schrieb:


> Tour B war garnatiert besser



Wo sind deine Punkte? 

Sonst kann uns nur noch Uli retten


----------



## Manni (28. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wo sind deine Punkte?
> 
> Sonst kann uns nur noch Uli retten



Da, kannste haben. Von mir war es das dann für dieses Jahr, jetzt geht das richtige Training los 

@Peter: 7h? Hast Du dein Rad geschoben 


Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (28. März 2011)

Im Notfall rate ich nochmal hierzu:







Wenn ihr es morgen bei der Amazone bestellt kann es Übermorgen noch euren WP retten.


----------



## Enrgy (28. März 2011)

Manni schrieb:


> Da, kannste haben...



Danke, jetzt gehts mir wieder besser...


----------



## Langenfelder (29. März 2011)

Manni schrieb:


> @Peter: 7h? Hast Du dein Rad geschoben
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Manni


 
 ja nach dem Sturtz vom Gernot,
hab auch noch ein Hund der noch mal Raus muss, mit einer grossen Runde = 65 min macht 4punkte 

@ Ultra 2.0
hast du auch noch andere Hobbys


----------



## ultra2 (29. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> @ Ultra 2.0
> hast du auch noch andere Hobbys



Nein.


----------



## pommes5 (29. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nein.



Gut so. Köstlich!


----------



## Langenfelder (29. März 2011)

na dann is ja gut


----------



## surftigresa (30. März 2011)

Bin leider wieder raus für heute  die Pflicht ruft.....

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Langenfelder (30. März 2011)

jetzt wo`s regnet da meldest du dich ab


----------



## surftigresa (30. März 2011)

Wo ich bin scheint die Sonne 

Und glaube mir, ich würde lieber im Regen Fahrrad fahren als im Trockenen arbeiten!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (30. März 2011)

Du armes Mädschen, doch ohne Moos keine geilen Bikes
bis dann
Peter


----------



## Langenfelder (30. März 2011)

Die Tour fällt sprichwörtlich ins Wasser. 
Da muss ich nicht auch noch nach Feierabend nass werden.

Bis die Tage


----------



## FS190864 (31. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
erklär' mir bitte mal einer den Einstig in den
1. Wupperhoftrail - und die Richtung (Glüder über Raderhof??)
2. Pilztrail (von Fähr den Schotterweg rauf zum Pilz und dann??)
besten Dank!!
Bin am Montag von Fähr unmittelbar auf einen Trail aufwärts... ups... der war
kaum zu fahren - viel Schieberei wg. steil und Wurzeln.. da muss es einen anderen Anstieg geben. Gleiches für Wupperhof.. von der Schranke aufwärts ist echt heftig.


----------



## visualex (31. März 2011)

FS190864 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> erklär' mir bitte mal einer den Einstig in den
> 1. Wupperhoftrail - und die Richtung (Glüder über Raderhof??)
> 2. Pilztrail (von Fähr den Schotterweg rauf zum Pilz und dann??)
> ...



Hier sind die Trails ganz gut beschrieben:
Leitplanken-DH
Pilz-Trail
Kommen beide beim Rüden raus, aber die sind eher zum runterfahren und nicht für hoch.


----------



## Langenfelder (31. März 2011)

oder du fährst mal mit dann wird`s dir gezeigt 

mal ne ganz andere Frage was is mit *ULLI *eingenickt oder immernoch im Urlaub


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2011)

Uli hat sicher noch 100 Langlauf-Punkte in der Hinterhand 

Mal ne ganz andere Frage:

was ist mir Samstach? So ne nette Nachmittagsrunde vor dem abendlichen Grillen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (31. März 2011)

der Garten ruft, Pflasterarbeiten  ich hasse Pflasterarbeiten
Sonntag sieht die sache anders aus.
Wird aber darauf hinauslaufen das ich eine kl. runde ohne meine Kumpels drehen muss


----------



## Juppidoo (31. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> bla bla..........
> 
> ............Wird aber darauf hinauslaufen das ich eine kl. runde ohne meine Kumpels drehen muss



...na und, die kennen wir doch eh nicht


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...Sonntag sieht die sache anders aus...



Ja eben, Sonntag regnets und es ist 5° kälter als Samstag 


Bzgl. Pflasterarbeiten: In der Drogerie gibts Sprühpflaster, versuch es doch damit. Klappt genauso gut wie Riffelblech-Spray ausm Autozubehör


----------



## pommes5 (1. April 2011)

visualex schrieb:


> Hier sind die Trails ganz gut beschrieben:
> Leitplanken-DH
> Pilz-Trail
> Kommen beide beim Rüden raus, aber die sind eher zum runterfahren und nicht für hoch.



Pilz-Trail geht in Ordnung. Der Leitplanken-DH ist aber nicht der Wupperhoftrail.

Sebastian, wie Langenfelder sagte, fahr am besten mal mit, dann haste auch gleich Leute dabei, die dir wieder aufstehen helfen oder dir an Schlüsselstellen ggf. helfen können.


----------



## Sebastian9 (1. April 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Sebastian, wie Langenfelder sagte, fahr am besten mal mit, dann haste auch gleich Leute dabei, die dir wieder aufstehen helfen oder dir an Schlüsselstellen ggf. helfen können.


 Diesmal kam die frage mal nicht von mir aber danke fürs Angebot

Die meisten bin ich ja schon gefahren Aber man lernt ja nie aus.
Wann fahrt ihr denn das nächste mal?


----------



## pommes5 (1. April 2011)

hahaha, "oops" 

nichts für ungut, war nur ein Versehen

wann gefahren wird steht eigentlich immer hier


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. April 2011)

.......zu morgen, ich starte um 9:30 ab Wipperaue zu einer 3 1/2 Stunden Tour, wer Lust hat kommt dazu.


----------



## Enrgy (1. April 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> .......zu morgen, ich starte um *9:30* ab Wipperaue zu einer 3 1/2 Stunden Tour, wer Lust hat kommt dazu.



...vielleicht sehen wir uns, wenn du dein rad wieder einlädst...


----------



## Sebastian9 (2. April 2011)

Fährt heute sonst noch jemand?
Weil bin gerade erst aufgestanden und jetzt nach WA rasen habe ich keine lust drauf^^


----------



## FS190864 (4. April 2011)

moin sebi, wo seid ihr denn gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (4. April 2011)

Peter,  wie schauts mit Mittwoch aus ?? Ich werde schon unruhig.


----------



## Sebastian9 (4. April 2011)

Wir wahren eig nur in Glüder!! 
aber war echt interessant habe viel gelernt!
Z.b. Bremstechnik Downhill habe ich ne extra stunde bekommen ^^ aber war super


----------



## FS190864 (4. April 2011)

..darfst du mir dann gern weitergeben.. ;-)


----------



## Sebastian9 (4. April 2011)

Klar überhaupt kein thema^^
Wann wolltest du eig mal wieder fahren?


----------



## FS190864 (4. April 2011)

ggf. mittwoch mit den feierabendrundlern.. ?  bin morgen nicht im lande.. kannste ja ggf. mit petra fahren.


----------



## Sebastian9 (4. April 2011)

Also ich fahre morgen mit Jürgen! Mittwoch wollte ich auch fahren eig wollte ich versuchen jeden tag zu Fahren!Ja sie soll sich einfach melden weiss allerdings nicht wann der jürgen fahren will!


----------



## FS190864 (4. April 2011)

ok ich gebs weiter


----------



## Sebastian9 (4. April 2011)

ok dann lass mal jetzt wieder im Leichlinger chat schreiben das artet wieder zu einem 2Gespräch aus ^^


----------



## Kaminfreund (4. April 2011)

.......ja 

ich hab dann mal die Feierabendrunde für Mittwoch ab WA eingeläutet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (4. April 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> .......ja
> 
> ich hab dann mal die Feierabendrunde für Mittwoch ab WA eingeläutet


 
 Erste... in der Hoffnung, mich nicht auch wieder als erste austragen zu müssen...


----------



## Langenfelder (4. April 2011)

so wie`s aussieht bin ich diese Woche raus, 
hab am Mittwoch eine Baustelle in D.dorf Stockum. was man für Geld nicht alles macht
Werd mich aber bei Dir melden wenn ich es schaffe.
Sonst muste halt mit M. alleine fahren

greetz
Peter


----------



## Kaminfreund (4. April 2011)

Ich glaube bei 18 grad Mittwoch, werden es noch mehr sein, die dem Hitzetot ins Auge schauen wollen.


----------



## R2-D2 (4. April 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei 18 grad Mittwoch, werden es noch mehr sein, die dem Hitzetot ins Auge schauen wollen.




Es ist nur ein Frage der Ausrüstung:
ClimaCOOL-Shorts, MTB-Sandalen und Eispacks im Camelback...

...und natürlich freier Oberkörper!!!

(Solltest Du in die Tourenbeschreibung setzen)


----------



## Langenfelder (4. April 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ...und natürlich freier Oberkörper!!!


 
Das will doch keiner sehen :kotz:


----------



## surftigresa (4. April 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ...und natürlich freier Oberkörper!!!


 
Das hättest Du wohl gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (4. April 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das hättest Du wohl gerne




Anda, tardaba solo una media hora hasta que te quejaste...


----------



## Enrgy (4. April 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Anda, tardaba solo una media hora hasta que te quejaste...



Google Übersetzer:

"Come on, dauerte es nur eine halbe Stunde, bis Sie klagte"...


----------



## surftigresa (4. April 2011)

@R2-D2,
¡Cuidado! Hay moros en la costa. ( se llaman google...)


----------



## Juppidoo (5. April 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Anda, tardaba solo una media hora hasta que te quejaste...





surftigresa schrieb:


> @R2-D2,
> ¡Cuidado! Hay moros en la costa. ( se llaman google...)




Stellt mal eure Tastaturen wieder auf deutsch um. 
Es gibt auch Leute, die kein französisch können.


----------



## pommes5 (5. April 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> französisch





Sobald man abends wieder keine Lampe mehr braucht bin ich sicher auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Kaminfreund (5. April 2011)

Ihr sprecht im Zungen


----------



## Kaminfreund (5. April 2011)

.....freier Oberkörper !? dann sehen doch alle unsere Muskeln im Speckmantel, das geht nicht.


----------



## surftigresa (5. April 2011)

... vielleicht wenn ihr den Speckmantel auch noch auszieht?????


----------



## pommes5 (5. April 2011)




----------



## Langenfelder (5. April 2011)

ich hab Fell 
das kann man nicht ausziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (5. April 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ich hab Fell
> das kann man nicht ausziehen




wie, Du hast Fell? Ich dachte, Du hast Stokum? 

Schön, dass Du kannst...


----------



## Kaminfreund (6. April 2011)

ups, wird aber voll heute.


----------



## FS190864 (6. April 2011)

hey- brauchts heute abend lampen? wie lange und wieviel ist angedacht?


----------



## Kaminfreund (6. April 2011)

ja, ohne Licht gehts nicht. lange und viel ? lange, viel, schnell oder langsam entscheiden wir basisdemokratisch.....


----------



## FS190864 (6. April 2011)

juht- bin dabei!


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ... entscheiden wir basisdemokratisch.....



...also dann gleichmal den ersten Kotze-Berg links hoch zum Trecker. Weiter flowig bergauf bis zur BMX Bahn, am Schwimmbad erholsamer Uphill und ekelhaft auf Trail runter nach Glüder. Dort werde ich dann auf euch warten...


----------



## Sebastian9 (6. April 2011)

Hey was wenn ich icn glüder oder Sengbach aussteige dann bräuchte ich doch kein licht oder?


----------



## Kaminfreund (6. April 2011)

wir können auch anders rum hoch zum fungus runter zum canis quer über den ring weiter dem lukas hinterher über die sperre des tals das gleiche oberhalb zurück um dann am hof der Wupper über die hohenscheider burg das schwimmbad den pfad der klingen runter zu fahren. nicht zu vergessen die ein oder andere downhill einlage.


----------



## Kaminfreund (6. April 2011)

Sebastian9 schrieb:


> Hey was wenn ich icn glüder oder Sengbach aussteige dann bräuchte ich doch kein licht oder?



wenn alle kommen die kommen wollen sollten wir um 100.000.000 lumen dabei haben, also bring lieber deine getönte brille und sonnencreme mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (6. April 2011)

Ok habe mich auch mal eingetragen steige dann glüder  oder Sperrmauer aus! Weil ich ja eh erstmal runter zu euch muss komme aus Witzhelden!
Hoffe das ist ok


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> wir können auch anders rum hoch zum fungus runter zum canis quer über den ring weiter dem lukas hinterher über die sperre des tals das gleiche oberhalb zurück um dann am hof der Wupper über die hohenscheider burg das schwimmbad den pfad der klingen runter zu fahren. nicht zu vergessen die ein oder andere downhill einlage.



Hach, ein Poet!


----------



## surftigresa (6. April 2011)

Für die Romantiker unter Euch 







Sehr geile Runde Herr Kaminfreund


----------



## R2-D2 (7. April 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Für die Romantiker unter Euch
> 
> 
> Sehr geile Runde Herr Kaminfreund


-dito-

@smurftiger:

Hast Du denn auch die Landschaft genossen?


----------



## surftigresa (7. April 2011)

Na und wie


----------



## Kaminfreund (7. April 2011)

Es hat mir mit euch auch wieder viel Spaß gemacht - und zum Glück werde ich auch nicht mehr wegen meines kleinen Winterschlafes gemobbt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (7. April 2011)

...war 'ne klasse Runde, wenn auch für mich recht grenzwertig, vor allem bezogen auf den technischen Anspruch. Hoffe euch nicht allzusehr aufgehalten zu haben, nochmal herzlichen Dank an Peter, die Führung durch den tiefen dunklen Wald hat mir doch sehr geholfen.


----------



## Langenfelder (7. April 2011)

bitte gern geschehen, war für mich auch ne erfahrung so langsam den Berg runterzufahren 

ja die Tour war recht nett kann man aber noch um ein paar DH erweitern.


----------



## Sebastian9 (7. April 2011)

Ja ich musste die Tour leider vorzeitig abbrechen meine Allergie hat mir ein strich durch die rechnung gemacht! Dadurch kam der Kreislauf auch nicht in fahrt wäre super gerne weiter gefahren


----------



## Juppidoo (7. April 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> bla, bla - und zum Glück werde ich auch nicht mehr wegen meines kleinen Winterschlafes gemobbt.



Sei dir da nicht so sicher, s.u.



Langenfelder schrieb:


> bla, bla...
> ja die Tour war recht nett .......




Oh ha, recht nett ist die kleine Schwester von Schei§§e, oder?


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...zum Glück werde ich auch nicht mehr wegen meines kleinen Winterschlafes gemobbt.



Der ist scheinbar noch gar nicht vorbei, so schläfrig wie du gestern auf der Karre gehangen hast...


----------



## pommes5 (8. April 2011)

@Ulli: bleibts jetzt eigentlich bei Platz 63 oder kommen von dir noch Nachträge? weiß gar nicht obs überhaupt noch möglich ist, Einheiten einzutragen


----------



## Enrgy (8. April 2011)

Nachträge waren nur 3 Tage bis 30.3. 24Uhr möglich. Also ist der Winterpokal damit für diese Saison abgeschlossen und die Räder können endlich bis November eingemottet werden 

Auch ohne die letzten Pünktchen unseres Schläfers haben wir uns ganz wacker geschlagen dieses Mal 

P63 gesamt und P10 regional, dazu nicht mal 1000P hinter Team3, dem Bayern München der KBU Region!

Insgesamt haben wir uns von P97 letztes Jahr auf P63 bzw. von 2546P auf 3035P dieses Jahr verbessert


----------



## pommes5 (8. April 2011)

Ich hab mich um 20 Punkte verschlechtert. Gemessen daran, dass ich 20 Tage wegen des Umzugs nicht eine Einheit hatte sind die 5 Stunden allerdings jetzt auch nicht viel..


----------



## Kaminfreund (8. April 2011)

Ich war ja auch dieses mal nicht dabei !!!

Der Sommerpokal läuft bereits !


----------



## Enrgy (8. April 2011)

Und, wieviel Punkte haste schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (11. April 2011)

Hallo, habe da eine Frage in die Runde: Ihr fahrt fast alle mit einer Teleskopsattelstütze und wie ich sehen konnte, ist es wohl überall die gleiche. Handelt es sich dabei um die "Kind Shock i950 bzw. 900", um die "X-Fusion" von Hilo oder um ein anderes Modell??


----------



## pommes5 (11. April 2011)

Ich meine Langenfelder hat ne Kindshock, aber welche weiß ich nicht. Ich habe ne Gravity Dropper Turbo.

Was ist denn die eigentliche Frage?


----------



## FS190864 (11. April 2011)

naja, die, die die meisten fahren, ist meist auch die Beste denke ich. Ich glaube alle die ich gesehen habe, haben diesen roten Ring unten.. daher nehme ich an, es ist die Kind Shock... will mir und meiner Holden halt eine kaufen.


----------



## R2-D2 (11. April 2011)

FS190864 schrieb:


> naja, die, die die meisten fahren, ist meist auch die Beste ...



hmmm, auch wenn Dir meine Antwort nicht unbedingt die Entscheidung erleichter wird, wollte ich Sie Dir nicht vorenthalten.

- auf meinem R8 fahre ich seit über 1500km eine KS i950 mit Remote ohne jegliche Probleme und bin total begeistert.

- mein Stumpi habe ich dann im Nov2010 auf das gleiche Modell nachgerüstet und seit dem 3 Exemplare verbraucht, von dem keines mehr als 100km geschafft hat. Daher habe ich dort jetzt auch eine GravityDropper Classic neu, aber noch keine Erfahrung.


----------



## FS190864 (11. April 2011)

.... ja super r2..... 3 montagsexemplare- is doch klar.... ;-)


----------



## Langenfelder (12. April 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich meine Langenfelder hat ne Kindshock, aber welche weiß ich nicht. Ich habe ne Gravity Dropper Turbo.
> 
> Was ist denn die eigentliche Frage?


 
950  ohne schnick und schnack


----------



## pommes5 (12. April 2011)

So unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen.

Ne 950 hab ich aber auch schon kaputt gehen sehen.

Von der Gravity Dropper kann ich nur Gutes berichten. Sie ist komplett mechanisch, du musst dir also um Dichtungsgedöns keine Sorgen machen. Und - das ist meiner Ansicht nach der entscheidende Vorteil gegenüber jedem Konkurrenzprodukt am Markt - der Zuganschlag ist _unten_. Somit ist die Zugführung fix und du musst nicht mit einer größer werdenden Schlaufe beim Absenken kämpfen.

Dieses Argument der stufenlosen Verstellbarkeit neuerer Modelle halte ich für totalen Blödsinn. Mehr als oben und unten braucht niemand.


----------



## PaleBlueDot (12. April 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Dieses Argument der stufenlosen Verstellbarkeit neuerer Modelle halte ich für totalen Blödsinn. Mehr als oben und unten braucht niemand.


 

Joa, in deiner kleinen Welt sieht's bestimmt so aus. Es gibt aber auch Leutz, denen net mal die 120mm der KS reichen, von der GD reden wir dann erst gar net. Und stufenlos ist schon was feines: n paar Zentimeter runter und man hat ne feine Cruise-Position für Trails, wo man noch manchmal kurbeln muss. Die aktuellen KS tun 1a.


----------



## pommes5 (12. April 2011)

PaleBlueDot schrieb:


> Joa, in deiner kleinen Welt sieht's bestimmt so aus. Es gibt aber auch Leutz, denen net mal die 120mm der KS reichen, von der GD reden wir dann erst gar net.



Was hat das mit stufenloser Versenkbarkeit zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (12. April 2011)

Mahlzeit die Damen,

morgen Nachmittag soll es ja wieder trocken sein.

Ich hab mal was eingetragen

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11296

Bis denn

Jürgen

PS: Marc, wann ist Burgholz dran?


----------



## Langenfelder (12. April 2011)

ick wes nick ob ick dat schaff

Burgholz erst nach Ostern oder ?


----------



## PaleBlueDot (12. April 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit stufenloser Versenkbarkeit zu tun?


 
Nix, Du Schlaumeier. Aber Du hast die Hälfte von meinem Post ja auch weggelassen.


----------



## Langenfelder (12. April 2011)

versteh ich aber auch nich Sattel runter oder Sattel rauf, 
halbe Sachen sind nix


----------



## FS190864 (12. April 2011)

völlichimklarenverunsichertweissichjetzvollklarwattichkaufenmuss......bzw. ich mach's so wie meine Mutter immer sagt, wenn ich nach der Menge einer Zutat in einem Gericht frage: noh jeföhl...


----------



## Langenfelder (12. April 2011)

höhr auf dein Bauchgefühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (12. April 2011)

juppidoo ich erfahre morgen nachmittag ob meine bike verabredung für morgen abend klappt. falls nicht würde ich mich gerne anschließen schaffe aber 1800 nicht. würdest du ggf (melde mich rechtzeitig) bis 1815 warten?


----------



## surftigresa (12. April 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> juppidoo ich erfahre morgen nachmittag ob meine bike verabredung für morgen abend klappt. falls nicht würde ich mich gerne anschließen schaffe aber 1800 nicht. würdest du ggf (melde mich rechtzeitig) bis 1815 warten?


 
Auf mich auch???  Würde mich gerne auf jeden Fall anschliessen, aber:

Ich hab' meinen Kalender auf der Arbeit ab 17:15h geblockt. Dann schaffe ich 18:15h so gerade. Und was machen die Sch.... Berater, die mir seit Monaten so was von auf den Geist gehen? Sie stellen einen Termin exakt bis 17:15h rein!!! 18:00h kann ich damit nicht schaffen... 

Ach ja, ist das der gleiche Treffpunkt wie immer? Nur mit anderem Namen????

Gruss,
Melanie, die die Sch... Berater am Donnerstag endlich los wird!!!!


----------



## pommes5 (12. April 2011)

ja treffpunkt ist gleich


----------



## surftigresa (12. April 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ja treffpunkt ist gleich


 
Danke! Das macht der Jürgen nur, um mich zu verwirren!!!


----------



## Juppidoo (12. April 2011)

Dann änder ich den Termin auf 18.15 ab. Zur Not habt ihr ja meine Mobilnummer.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## FS190864 (12. April 2011)

.... wo solls den hingehen? wenn ich die scheiss Fäkapumpe in Gang kriege, würde ich ggf. auch mitfahren....


----------



## surftigresa (12. April 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Dann änder ich den Termin auf 18.15 ab. Zur Not habt ihr ja meine Mobilnummer.
> 
> Bis denn
> 
> Jürgen


 
Supi, danke! (Da hatte ich ja jetzt gar nicht mit gerechnet....)


----------



## pommes5 (13. April 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> juppidoo ich erfahre morgen nachmittag ob meine bike verabredung für morgen abend klappt.



meine verabredung geht klar, deshalb bin ich heute abend nicht an der wa
ist bedeutend stressfreier für mich 

vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den weg


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2011)

weiß auch noch nicht,ob ich komme. bastle grad an meiner inkontinenten lefty rum. bräuchte noch nen (vermutlich, ist tief drin und da kann man nix messen) 17er rohrsteckschlüssel um die dämpferpatrone oben aufzuschrauben, da suppts nämlich schön raus. mal sehen, ob sowas im baumarkt wieder mit gold aufgewogen wird...
im netz kostet sowas mit versand keine 5 teuro
Hab aber noch keine neuen dichtungen, wäre eh nur ein test, ob das geht. zusammengekloppt ist der linke knochen dann fix, dämpfen tut da derzeit eh nix.


----------



## Langenfelder (13. April 2011)

geschafft bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2011)

So, schlüssel gekauft, probiert, zu klein, umgetauscht, nochma probiert, past, verschraubung ist ziemlich angeknallt, schlüssel verbogen, gerade gedengelt, nochmal mit schmackes und dann war das teil gelöst. 

ich schmeiß das jetzt alles wieder zusammen und dann werde ich auch mal wieder mit euch bergradfahren 

bis gleich im teich, äääh, bis bald im wald. oder so ähnlich


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2011)

Da kommt man mal 7min später und schon machen sich die Herren alleine mit der Dame ins Gebüsch...
Hab dann nur ne kleine Runde über St. Heribert - Diepental -H.Vorst Trail (Bäume weg!) gedreht.


----------



## KasparZimmer (13. April 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Würde sich der Wipperauen-Toureninteressent, der mich gestern auf dem Weg von Köln nach Solingen in Höhe Leverkusen vor der Brücke angequatscht hat, mal zu erkennen geben?




Hallo Pommes5,

ich bin der Wipperauen-Toureninteressent von der Leverkusener Brücke aus März. Habe den Beitrag gerade erst durch Zufall gelesen, und fühlte mich angesprochen. Wenn du/ihr einen Wiedereinsteiger mitnehmt würde ich gerne mal mitfahren.


----------



## Langenfelder (14. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da kommt man mal 7min später und schon machen sich die Herren alleine mit der Dame ins Gebüsch...
> Hab dann nur ne kleine Runde über St. Heribert - Diepental -H.Vorst Trail (Bäume weg!) gedreht.


 

war eh nix für dich immer nur A... und berg rauf


----------



## pommes5 (14. April 2011)

AK70 schrieb:


> Hallo Pommes5,
> 
> ich bin der Wipperauen-Toureninteressent von der Leverkusener Brücke aus März. Habe den Beitrag gerade erst durch Zufall gelesen, und fühlte mich angesprochen. Wenn du/ihr einen Wiedereinsteiger mitnehmt würde ich gerne mal mitfahren.



Hi

einfach mitlesen und wenn Zeit/Lust ist, mitfahren, wie ich sagte. Schön dass du dich noch meldest 

Gruß


----------



## pommes5 (14. April 2011)

Männers ... will Samstag vormittag jemand fahren? Hab nur Zeit bis 12 (zu Hause sein), würde also sehr früh starten. Falls jemand mit will: 8 oder halb 9 an der WA ist verhandelbar.


----------



## Langenfelder (14. April 2011)

von wollen ist hier nicht die rede sondern von dürfen.
ICH DARF NICHT


----------



## pommes5 (14. April 2011)

schade

sonst jemand?


----------



## FS190864 (14. April 2011)

.... so isset... Frühstück mit der Family....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportsüchtiger (14. April 2011)

"GrÃ¼Ã Gott" - "Neeee, so hoch fahren wir nicht!"

ich melde mich auch nochmal:

Wer von euch hat denn Interesse mal was neues auszuprobieren?
Ich plane am Sonntag (17.04) von 12-14Uhr eine Wasserskibahn in Langenfeld zu mieten und brauche noch Leute!

Kosten: Die Bahn ist fÃ¼r 210â¬ zu haben und dividiert sich durch die Teilnehmerzahl!
Wir sind bisher 9 Personen, mieten werden wir allerdings erst ab 10!!
Maximal sollten es 20-25 Teilnehmer werden!
Dazu kommen 5â¬ fÃ¼r einen Neoprenanzug und wer Erfahrung hat kann ein Wakeboard fÃ¼r 8â¬ leihen...
[Schwimmweste und Wasserski sind inkl.]

Von Kindern ab 12 Jahren bis zum Rentner ist jeder Willkommen!

...wenn Ihr Zeit und Lust habt, meldet euch doch bei mir unter:
[email protected]

GruÃ Markus

Ps. Jeder auf eigenes Risiko und Eltern haften fÃ¼r ihre Kinder


----------



## Enrgy (14. April 2011)

Wie befestigt ihr die Wasserski am Bike?


----------



## FS190864 (14. April 2011)

....auspuffreparaturset und rödeldraht......


----------



## pommes5 (15. April 2011)

So viel dann erstmal zum Thema Gravity Dropper .... Hallo Murphy, schön dich zu treffen ..


----------



## FS190864 (16. April 2011)

sonst noch was passiert? wg. murphy?


----------



## pommes5 (16. April 2011)

nö alles klar. machte beim fahren "krrrk", der sitzwinkel änderte sich ein wenig, ich konnte die runde aber zu ende fahren

welche kaufst du denn jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2011)

Ich frag mich immer "wo braucht man das bei uns"? 
In der mit dem Rad zu erreichenden Umgebung sind die Stellen, an denen ich den Sattel runter machen muß doch so selten, daß man problemlos VOR der Stelle anhalten und den Stütze von Hand runterstellen kann, nach 30sek, wenn man unten ist, wirds eben wieder hochgestellt. 
Bis man die nächste Schlüsselstelle erreicht dauert es doch dann seine Zeit. 
Es sei denn, man fährt immer die gleiche Stelle rauf-runter-rauf-runter, so Leute solls ja auch geben 
Anders zB. LuxSchweiz, dort kommen mitunter alle 30m Stufen, kleine Drops und auch wieder steile Rampen, dort ist man mit einer Variostütze eindeutig im Vorteil, weil der Flow nicht verloren geht.
Aber bei uns in den Wupperbergen?

EDIT:
Pommes, biste heut morgen mit Helmmütze gefahren? Bei uns waren nur 3°C, dürfte in SG noch etwas kälter gewesen sein 
Ich mach mich gleich auf den Weg, jetzt sind 16°C


----------



## githriz (16. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer "wo braucht man das bei uns"?



Hast du es denn schon mal ausprobiert? Wenn nicht, unbedingt mal machen.
Ich war der erste, der in meinem Umfeld eine Vario Stütze verbaut hatte.
Fast alle haben mich belächelt und mir erklärt, warum man sowas hier nicht braucht. Mittlerweile haben die meisten nachgerüstet.


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2011)

Bräuchte ich nur, wie ich oben geschrieben habe, auf Touren wie LuxSchweiz. Doch auch dort komme ich noch ohne so ein Teil aus, wenn ich mal die passende Sattelhöhe gefunden habe, bei der es sich noch kurzzeitig bergauf treten läßt, ohne daß die Knie platzen.
Hier fahre ich zu 99% alles mit Stütze oben. Für die paar Abfahrten, wo ich absenken muß, macht es mir nix aus, eben anzuhalten und in althergebrachter Weise den Sattel abzusenken. 
Denn nach der eh viel zu kurzen Abfahrt geht es dann immer längere Zeit in normaler Sitzposition weiter. 
Ist ein nettes überteuertes Gimmick für die heutige "schneller-höher-weiter-Zeit-ist Geld"-Ära, ich brauchs nicht. Was scheren mich die 20sec, die ich vor und nach der Abfahrt "vergeude", indem ich absteige und den Sattel einstelle?
Da ich auf meinen Touren max 1-2x an solche Stellen komme (wenn überhaupt) ist mir das sowas von egal.
Ich überlege gerade, bei welchen Abfahrten ich absenke...
Kottentrail ja, (geht aber auch ohne)
Glüder vorwärts ja ("Steinplatte") ging füher mitm HT auch ohne Absenken
Burgtrail => nö, geht ohne sogar besser
Pilz geht sowieso ohne
Leitplanke fahr ich alle 5 Jahre mal, zu langweilig
so, das wars, denn die ganzen in den letzten 3-4 Jahren in der Umgebung den Wald gezogenen Spuren sind künstlich und daher für mich eh weniger interessant.
Abgesenkte Stütze bringt doch nur mehr Sicherheit, wenn ich bergab schnell unterwegs sein möchte und Kicker mitnimmt, was bei mir naturbedingt nicht der Fall ist. Ich kann eine Abfahrt auch so langsam runterfahren, daß man auch mit hohem Sattel keine Probleme bekommt. Komischerweise bin ich trotzdem immer einer der ersten, die unten ankommen 
Aber jeder wie ers braucht, mir wären jedoch 150-200Teuro zuviel für eine nicht dauerhaltbare Technik, die ich zu 99% umsonst durch die Gegend schleppen würde.


----------



## smasher (16. April 2011)

ein echter Held und Alleskönner


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2011)

Wie lange fährst du schon durch die Wupperberge? Ich seit 20 Jahren. Und früher sahen fast alle Trails noch anders aus als heute, da konnte man die auch ohne neumodische Hilfsmittel zur Verschleierung nicht vorhandener Fahrtechnik bergab fahren


----------



## githriz (16. April 2011)

Aber ernsthaft: wenn das für dich so gut funktioniert, dann ist das doch prima.
Ich könnte auch alle Trails mit hohem Sattel fahren, oder mit meinem 20Jahre alten Starrbike mit Cantilever Bremsen. 
Mir macht es aber mehr Spaß mit Federung und Scheibenbremsen. Das ist wohl einfach Geschmacksache.


----------



## R2-D2 (16. April 2011)

@Enrgy: 
Genau, kauf Dir erst mal ein zweites Federbein für Deine Gabel bevor Du an so einen Schnickschnack denkst...


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2011)

Kein Geld


----------



## pommes5 (16. April 2011)

@enrgy: jo, kopftuch war wohl nötig. aber spaß gemacht hats trotzdem

wegen der absenkstütze und ihrem sinn hier bei uns: mir als weniger versiertem biker bringt es einfach sicherheit ohne den fluss zu unterbrechen
ich möchte auf tour nicht mehr ohne fahren

wenns mit dem großen bike definiert entweder lange rauf oder lange runter geht ist es was anderes aber gerade auf unbekannen trails hinter leuten die die wege kennen hilft das teil ungemein


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ...weniger versiertem biker...
> ...auf unbekannen trails...



Stimmt, ich bin weder weniger versiert, noch sind mir die Trails hier unbekannt...  *wegduck* 


Ich gebs ja zu, daß so ein Teil das mitunter nervige Anhalten nachhaltig (Moderwort!!) zu unterbinden vermag, ist mir ja wie gesagt in der LuxSchweiz auch so gegangen. Trails unbekannt und ständig rauf und runter, und es ließ sich wegen der Unübersichtlichkeit des Geländes schwer abschätzen, ob es lohnt, den Sattel wieder hoch zu machen oder nicht. Meist traf ich dann die falsche Entscheidung 

Nun denn, schön, daß diese Technik für mehr Flow sorgt. Wenn sie dann noch eine wartungsfreie Lebensdauer von 5 Jahren hätte und nicht mehr kosten würde, als eine mittelpreisige Normalstütze, würde ich es mir vielleicht auch mal überlegen. Aber so, 150Eu und dann geht das Teil dauernd in die Brötchen, neee, laß mal.
Aber wer weiß, gegen ein GPS hab ich mich ja auch lange gewehrt, nun bin ich auch froh, mal problemlos Touren woanders nachfahren zu können.

Eine quick&dirty Lösung wäre eine genau auf ausgefahrene Sattelhöhe abgelängte Gasdruckfeder aus einer PKW-Heckklappe im Sitzrohr. 
Mit der Syntace Sattelklemme, welche man mit der kleinen Madenschraube am Sitzrohr fixieren kann, bräuchte man nur die Klemme öffen, Stütze reinfahren (ok, Sattelausrichtung muß man beachten) und Klemme wieder schließen. Danach das ganze rückwärts. 
Die Gasdruckfeder stützt sich am Tretlager ab und kann gegen Klappern im Sitzrohr mit Gummiringen o.ä. ummantelt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (16. April 2011)

smasher schrieb:


> ein echter Held und Alleskönner


 
kennt den jemand

an einem Rad hab ich sie und am anderen nicht, kommt halt immer darauf an was ich fahren möchte oder auch kann


----------



## FS190864 (16. April 2011)

....es ist LUXUS.... klar kann man anhalten, den sattel runtermachen, unten wieder hochmachen etc. aber es ist lästig. wofür braucht mam eine spülmaschine, eine automatikschaltung, el. rollos..... alles luxus. aber seeeehr angenehm und praktisch.
Pommes: ich glaub', wir nehmen die kind.


----------



## FS190864 (16. April 2011)

p.s. jemand lust, morgen nachm. so ab 14h...? sebi, meine frau (petra) und ich fahren richtung wa... fähr etc...


----------



## surftigresa (16. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> .... Komischerweise bin ich trotzdem immer einer der ersten, die unten ankommen
> ....


 
das ist nur, weil wir Angst haben, wenn Du hinter uns fährst...


----------



## R2-D2 (16. April 2011)

Hab eben ne Runde für Mittwoch reingesetzt, da kann man das Thema ja noch ein paar Stunden vertiefen.

@pommes & FS (@Enrgy NICHT lesen!): Bin gerade von Kind auf Gravity gewechselt, nachdem ich 3 Kinds seit November durchgebracht habe.


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> das ist nur, weil wir Angst haben, wenn Du hinter uns fährst...



Neneeel, ich fahr doch immer als letzter runter und irgendwie bin ich dann vor euch unten 





R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hab eben ne Runde für Mittwoch reingesetzt...



Uups, da biste mir zuvor gekommen, hatte mir auch ne neue Runde überlegt, allerdings ab Balken, nicht WA


----------



## R2-D2 (16. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Neneeel, ich fahr doch immer als letzter runter und irgendwie bin ich dann vor euch unten
> 
> => ja, Chickenways sind halt oft schneller
> 
> ...



=> Kein Problem, mach Du mal, ich wollte sowieso noch ein paar Sachen vorher testen. Balken bin ich direkt dabei (riecht nach Haus-Vorst-Trail..)


----------



## pommes5 (16. April 2011)

balken?


----------



## pommes5 (16. April 2011)

r2: welche version? dreh auf jeden fall die löcher nach hinten (siehe thread)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (16. April 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> r2: welche version? dreh auf jeden fall die löcher nach hinten (siehe thread)



Version ist Classic, Auslöseeinheit ist hinten (ich glaube, dann sollten auch die Löcher hinten sein).

Balken ist weiter südlich in Leichlingen
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...ergischer+Kreis,+Nordrhein-Westfalen&t=h&z=16


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2011)

Ok, ich schreib das dann noch mit allen Infos aus. 
Startpunkt an der Zufahrt zum Sportplatz (da sind auch Parkplätze für die Autofahrer), es geht über Diepental ins Eifgental, über Burscheid nur noch abwärts mit Kette rechts zum Ophoven Trail, Vorst Trail wäre dann der Abschluß, ca.35km/450Hm
Die Zufahrt ins E-Tal werde ich mir nochmal anschauen, laut Peter sollen da ja einige Bäume liegen, die auf dem versteckten Trail sicher nicht gesägt werden. Wenn das zu heftig ist, suche ich mir eine andere Abfahrt aus.


----------



## R2-D2 (16. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... über Diepental ins Eifgental....



?????
Gibt es noch einen anderen Eifgenbach?


----------



## Enrgy (17. April 2011)

Wie sang schon einst Rudi Carell "Lass dich überraschen..."


----------



## pommes5 (17. April 2011)

Alles unbekannt. Im Eifgental war ich zwar schonmal, aber das kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. Ich schau mal ob ichs hinkriege, borge mir dann so lange Monis GD 

@r2: richtig erkannt. Zug hinten = Löcher hinten.
Die Tatsache, dass _ich_ das Ding zerlegen, reinigen und wieder zusammenbauen konnte, zeigt, wie einfach die Technik ist. Mich hat das trotz des Defekts in meiner Kaufentscheidung bestätigt.


----------



## Juppidoo (17. April 2011)

Mahlzeit,

hab heute vormittag mal ein paar Stunden meine neuen Fat Albert 2.4 eingefahren. Das ist ja im Trail kein Verlgleich zu den Nobby Nix 2.25, die ich bisher immer gefahren bin. Einfach super.
Und viel anstrengender auf der Geraden und im Anstieg sind die auch nicht.

Ob ich es Mi schaffe weiß ich noch nicht. Wenn, dann melde ich mich kurzfristig an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. April 2011)

So, Tour ist online. Juppi, wenn du willst, können wir auch 18.30 starten, falls das besser paßt.


----------



## Juppidoo (17. April 2011)

Nee, an der Uhrzeit liegt´s nicht. Wir fliegen von Do auf Fr in Urlaub und da hab noch ´ne Menge vorher zu erledigen.


----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> ...´ne Menge vorher zu erledigen.



Genau => B-I-K-E-N!!

Nee, schau mal, wenn nich, läuft ja nix weg, wird höxtens wieder schlammig statt staubig


----------



## Langenfelder (18. April 2011)

aber nicht bei uns Sonne Sonne Sonne


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. April 2011)

Zitat von Enrgy  
.... Komischerweise bin ich trotzdem immer einer der ersten, die unten ankommen 

ja klar wg. der Gravitationskraft

und in der Zeit des Sattelstützen hoch stellens wirst du doch kalt......

ich freue mich auf Mittwoch und nächste Woche ist Burgholz reif !


----------



## Juppidoo (18. April 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ich freue mich auf Mittwoch und nächste Woche ist Burgholz reif !




Wie wär es mit Burgholz in 2 Wochen, nächste Woche ist gar nicht gut?


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. April 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Wie wär es mit Burgholz in 2 Wochen, nächste Woche ist gar nicht gut?



ok wir fahren 2 x in Burgholz


----------



## Juppidoo (18. April 2011)

i


----------



## surftigresa (18. April 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ok wir fahren 2 x in Burgholz


----------



## radjey (18. April 2011)

LMB-Termin?

ah, grad gefunden, 27.04. oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (18. April 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ok wir fahren 2 x in Burgholz



Ich bereite noch eine Trail-Tour ab WA vor, Arbeitstitel "Beste B-Ware", die könnte ich nächste Woche machen, dann ist in 2Wo Burgholz nicht doppelt.

edit: Erst gerade gesehen, dass Burgholz schon im LMB ist. Versuche zu kommen, aber 18:15 an der Fauna ist eine organisatorische Herausforderung. Setze meine dann auf 04.05. rein.


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. April 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ich bereite noch eine Trail-Tour ab WA vor, Arbeitstitel "Beste B-Ware", die könnte ich nächste Woche machen, dann ist in 2Wo Burgholz nicht doppelt.
> 
> edit: Erst gerade gesehen, dass Burgholz schon im LMB ist. Versuche zu kommen, aber 18:15 an der Fauna ist eine organisatorische Herausforderung. Setze meine dann auf 04.05. rein.




......sehr schön, wir kommen ja aus den Tourenvorschlägen nicht mehr raus.

Ja liebe Leser, hier bei den "Feierabendrunden im Bergischen" bekommen Sie richtig was geboten. Hier werden Sie nicht so besch..ssen wie neben an.


----------



## R2-D2 (18. April 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ......sehr schön, wir kommen ja aus den Tourenvorschlägen nicht mehr raus.
> 
> Ja liebe Leser, hier bei den "Feierabendrunden im Bergischen" bekommen Sie richtig was geboten. Hier werden Sie nicht so besch..ssen wie neben an.



Hereinspaziert, hereinspaziert, kommen, schauen, staunen...


----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2011)

Komme grad von einer 50km Trailinspektion wieder, die geplante Abfahrt ins E-tal ist, bis auf einen kleineren Baum, über den man drübersteigen kann, freigesägt. Allerdings sind natürlich noch 1 oder 2 ältere Hindernisse im Weg, die aber keine größere Kletterei erfordern.
Menschen mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze (solls ja geben) könnten da evtl. sogar drüberspringen 

Unten am Trailende haben sie allerdings die kleine Betonbrücke (die mit den Eisenketten als Geländer) über den Eifgenbach abgerissen.
Bin gespannt, wann da was neues hinkommt.
Wer den Bach queren will, kriegt erstmal nasse Füße. Wie wir da rüberkommen, weiß ich noch nicht 
Umfahren kann man das nur bachaufwärts bis zur nächsten Brücke (die kurz vor der Fischzucht) und dann auf der anderen Seite wieder Forstweg zurück. Macht 2,5km Umweg, allerdings gut und schnell zu fahren. 
Schaun wir mal übermorgen, was wir tun. Ihr 3 Mitfahrer könntet euch natürlich auch für den Guide in den Bach legen, so daß ich wie bei Takeshis Castle über den Drachensee laufen kann 
Ich trage dann auch nacheinander eure Räder rüber, damit das Plastezeugs nicht weg geschwemmt wird


----------



## R2-D2 (18. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ihr 3 Mitfahrer könntet euch natürlich auch für den Guide in den Bach legen, so daß ich wie bei Takeshis Castle über den Drachensee laufen kann ...



Wieso drei? Normal müsste da doch einer locker reichen, oder hast <du zugenommen  ?


----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2011)

Soll sich ja keiner benachteiligt fühlen, wenn es um Unterstützung für den Guide geht. Woanders muß der Guide ja um Eis betteln, aber da dürfte man viel Eis in den Bach kippen, bis ich da drüber laufen kann

Man könnte natürlich auch noch weiter bachaufwärts bis Rausmühle fahren und dort über den Hügel und Dabringhausen zum Linneftrail, kommt man auch in Schöllerhof raus. Mal sehen, wie spät es im E-Tal ist und wie gut ihr drauf seid


----------



## Kaminfreund (19. April 2011)

mein Rad kann schwimmen


----------



## Enrgy (19. April 2011)

Ok, dann paddeln wir in deinem Rad über den reißenden Strom! 

Der Exkurs über Rausmühle und Linneftrail wären übrigens 12km mehr, nur so zur Info


----------



## Langenfelder (19. April 2011)

der Bach ist bis morgen ausgetrocknet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (20. April 2011)

...lt. Kölner Stadtanzeiger von heute, wird die Brücke im Zuge der Regionale 2010 erneuert. Die Fundamente werden wohl zur Zeit gelegt, die Brücke soll nächste Woche neu errichtet werden (Lokalteil Rhein-Wupper).


----------



## pommes5 (20. April 2011)

FS190864 schrieb:


> ...lt. Kölner Stadtanzeiger von heute, wird die Brücke im Zuge der Regionale *2010* erneuert. Die Fundamente werden wohl zur Zeit gelegt, die Brücke soll nächste Woche neu errichtet werden (Lokalteil Rhein-Wupper).



meinste 2011 denk ich, wa


----------



## FS190864 (20. April 2011)

nee nee, dass ist schon die "Regionale 2010"... Ein Strukturprogramm des Landes für den Bereich "Untere Wupper" mit anliegenden Bereichen. Guckst du hier: www.regionale2010.de


----------



## Franky-X (21. April 2011)

Hallo Allerseits,

falls die Frage noch nicht hinreichend geklärt sein sollte

es gibt Hinweise darauf wie der Frosch zu seinen Locken kam 

http://videos.arte.tv/de/videos/das_gruene_schaf-3849210.html


----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2011)

Is ja der Burner!!  "Quak-e" ROFL


----------



## pommes5 (23. April 2011)

ist von euch jemand zu ner frühmorgendlichen ostersonntagsrunde zu bringen?

edit: 900 abfahrt in ohligs in richtung gräfrath. bei interesse pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (23. April 2011)

intresse schon *ABER* ich muss das sehr kurzfristig entscheiden, ergo warte nicht auf mich es kann auch späten nachmittag werden, nachem Kaffetrinken

forhe Ostern euch zusammen


----------



## pommes5 (23. April 2011)

hast ja meine handynummer. ruf an wenn du mit willst


----------



## Enrgy (23. April 2011)

Morgen und Montag geht bei mir nicht, ich düse gleich nach dem Osterputz noch ne kurze Runde Pilz-Glüder-Kottentrail. Obwohl - grade fängts aus der Richtung an zu tröpfeln


----------



## R2-D2 (26. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @ Kaminfreund:
> 
> So ähnlich sieht es für morgen aus. Da bin ich für Burgholz raus .


----------



## Kaminfreund (26. April 2011)

.....wenns es wirklich regnet fahren wir nicht, allerdings sind sich die Wetterfrösche nicht einig. Warten wir´s ab.


----------



## Enrgy (26. April 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> .....allerdings sind sich die Wetterfrösche nicht einig...



Die sind sich ja nicht mal einig, woher die Locken kommen. Wie sollen sie es dann beim Wetter sein 

Viel Glück/Spaß, ich war heut noch unterwegs. Der Staub in der Luft reicht langsam, es darf wirklich mal regnen


----------



## Kaminfreund (27. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,

die Burgholz Runde ist gestrichen. Bei Regen ist es nicht ganz so lustig dort zu fahren. Der 11.05.2011 ist als Ersatz geplant.


----------



## Enrgy (27. April 2011)

Weichei, so kennt man dich ja vom WP 
In max 2h hört der sowieso nur leichte Regen auf, die Trails sind gerade mal so, daß es nicht mehr staubt


----------



## FS190864 (27. April 2011)

Ja nee, is' klar! Grad' kam  'ne Unwetterwarnung für den Rhein-Berg-Kreis.... Starkregen 20-35l in 6 Stunden. Auf zur Wildwassertour....


----------



## surftigresa (27. April 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> die Burgholz Runde ist gestrichen.





Jetzt wollte ich mich nach 6 Tagen staubtrockenen Alpentrails endlich mal wieder hier im Schlamm suhlen..... kein Verlass auf die Frösche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (27. April 2011)

och nö ne 

hab mich so drauf gefreut,
entlich mal wieder etwas schwierigere Bedingungen als die letzten Wochen.

dann fahr ich halt wieder allein


----------



## Enrgy (27. April 2011)

Würde mich bereit erklären, eine Kaminfreund-Regen-Ersatzrunde ab Wipperaue zu fahren, 18.15 Uhr, Pilz-Diepental-Ölbach-Opladen


----------



## Langenfelder (27. April 2011)

altherrenrunde sozusagen.
Ok aber nur mit Spritzblech


----------



## Enrgy (27. April 2011)

Jut, ich schreib aber nix mehr offiziell aus. Wer kommt, kommt mit und gut ist.


----------



## Langenfelder (27. April 2011)

aber nicht zu spät kommen, 
WIR SIND DANN WEG


----------



## pommes5 (27. April 2011)

mal gucken, vielleicht überkommts mich ja
brauchts licht fürn wald oder reicht licht fürn rückweg?


----------



## Langenfelder (27. April 2011)

bei dem Wetter würd ich ab 8 licht auch im Wald empfehlen


----------



## Sebastian9 (28. April 2011)

Hey eine Frage kann ich bei meinem Univega SL-3 2007 Modell die Bremshebel wechseln?
Und wenn ja wie?


----------



## Langenfelder (29. April 2011)

du musst schon den Bremsenhersteller und das Modell dabeischreiben wenn man Dir helfen soll

und ich hab keine Ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (29. April 2011)

Shimano Decore XT müsste das sein


----------



## Enrgy (29. April 2011)

Warum stellst du die Frage nicht im passenden Technikforum? Dort gibt sicher um Welten mehr Leute als hier, die das Problem auch schon hatten und die Bremse kennen.
Außerdem kann man aus deiner Frage nicht erkennen, ob du nur den reinen Hebel tauschen willst, weil krumm, oder den kompletten Geber. Würde ich dann dort noch dazu schreiben, denn je mehr Infos gegeben werden, desto eher bekommt man eine  passende Antwort.

Allgemein kann man wohl sagen, daß die meisten Bremsenhersteller in dieser Beziehung "Schweine" sind und uns nach einem Sturzschaden nur komplette Griffarmaturen zu horrenden Preisen anbieten, weil die Hebel vernietet sind.


----------



## Langenfelder (29. April 2011)

Hat einer was von unserem Drillinstuktor ( @ Fahradmann ) gehört, hoffe noch des er sich nicht abgeschossen hat.


----------



## R2-D2 (29. April 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Hat einer was von unserem Drillinstuktor ( @ Fahradmann ) gehört, hoffe noch des er sich nicht abgeschossen hat.




ne, länger schon nicht mehr und seine Touren hat er auch schon seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr reingestellt...


----------



## pommes5 (29. April 2011)

er war das oster we in winterberg. davor gings ihm noch gut  wies jetzt ist: keine ahnung. aber den kriegt doch so schnell nix unter


----------



## Langenfelder (29. April 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> er war das oster we in winterberg. davor gings ihm noch gut  wies jetzt ist: keine ahnung. *aber den kriegt doch so schnell nix unter*


 
der wird auch nicht jünger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (30. April 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11683

wenn jmd mit will^^


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. April 2011)

....ne fahr morgen bei willi mit !


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. April 2011)

hey ihr alten Männer mit grünem Online Punkt, geht euch Wetten Dass auch auf den Sack ?


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. April 2011)

ja euch meine ich, beide aus einer Stadt mit L


----------



## Enrgy (30. April 2011)

Wetten was?  Vor 30 Jahren gabs mal ne Sendung, die so hieß...

Ich warte grad aufs Indycar Qualifying Sao Paulo, kommt in ner Stunde, danach dann Nascar SprintCup in Richmond Virginia. Um 12 werde ich morgen mittag dann meine Äuglein öffnen und mich mit MotoGP befassen, bevor es abends um 6 dann das Rennen ín SaoPaulo gibt. Biken geh ich dann, wenn ihr wieder arbeiten dürft


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Mai 2011)

kein Ahnung was du meinst  aber das Wetter ist doch gut. Am Mitwoch waren die Trail`s im Wald recht griffig ich weiß gar nicht warum du die Tour abgesagt hast. Diesen Mittwoch kann ich nich, hab mich dafür mal beim Schokomän für ein Technikkurs angemeldet


----------



## FS190864 (2. Mai 2011)

moin.. ******** kalt geworden... wohin gehts am mittwoch?


----------



## R2-D2 (3. Mai 2011)

FS190864 schrieb:


> moin.. ******** kalt geworden... wohin gehts am mittwoch?




15°C sollen es werden. Hauptsache, sonnig!

Beschreibung siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11621


----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2011)

War vorhin zwischen 6 und 9 rund um Solingen unterwegs, lange Hose fand ich nicht verkehrt 
Im Wald ist es aber schon locker bis 20.30 ohne Licht machbar, Sonne steht derzeit ja schon wie Mitte August  
Nur mit den Temperaturen haperts noch a bissi, aber ich denke, wir ölen noch früh genug wieder aus allen Poren. Braucht man wenigstens nicht soviel trinken, ich hab nach 3h die halbe Flasche wieder mit nach hause gebracht


----------



## Kaminfreund (4. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich hab nach 3h die halbe Flasche wieder mit nach hause gebracht




..... du Kamel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. Mai 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ..... du Kamel



Wenn schon, dann "Dromedar" ! Hab ja schließlich nur einen Buckel und der ist vorne 

"Vorsaufen" heißt das Zauberwort. 0,2 - 0,5 Liter direkt vor der Tour und der Durst hält sich die erste Stunde in Grenzen 
Im Winter brauch ich manchmal auf 3h garnix. Aber im Alter neigt man eh zum dehydrieren. Leider wird der Dromedar-Buckel dadurch auch nicht kleiner 

Bis später, du Verräter!


----------



## jokomen (4. Mai 2011)

Der Enrgy schummelt hier genauso mit den Verbrauchsangaben, wie die Autohersteller. BlaBla, Verbrauch: 3.0L/100km (aber nur, wenn man vorher schon +0,5 Liter in den Tank gepumt hat).  Eine deutliche Fehlmessung im 2-stelligen Prozentbereich. Und bei dem Volumen des Vorratbehälters sind 0,5 Liter ehr im unteren Bereich angesiedelt. 

Nur mal so am Rande.... Bergab verbrauche ich garnix, da nutze ich den Angstschweiß, um genügend Flüssigkeit aufzunehmen.


----------



## R2-D2 (4. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... Aber im Alter neigt man eh zum dehydrieren. ...



bähh, ich hoffe, Du trägst gleich Windeln!


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Mai 2011)

jokomen schrieb:


> .... Bergab verbrauche ich garnix, da nutze ich den Angstschweiß, um genügend Flüssigkeit aufzunehmen.


 

dein eigenen oder den des Vordermann`s :kotz:

den anderen wünsch ich viel Spass


----------



## jokomen (5. Mai 2011)

Natürlich den Eigenen, den des Vordermannes nur dann, wenn ich auf Reserve fahre. 

Jo, Spaß gemacht hat es gestern. Einiges der B-ware kannte ich wirklich noch nicht, obwohl ich schon mehrfach direkt in der Nähe war. Bin aber immer dort über bekannte Pfade entlang.

Ich konnte auch so langsam den Verfall der alten Hasen beobachten. Unser Spezi für Flüssigkeitsbunkerungen schiebt gerne Wiesenwege hoch und der König des Bereiches legt sich einfach, mitten im schönen Trail, schlafen. Schon verwunderlich.


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Mai 2011)

jokomen schrieb:


> ...
> Unser Spezi für Flüssigkeitsbunkerungen schiebt gerne Wiesenwege hoch ...



Der wollte doch einfach mal nur die schöne Aussicht auf sich wirken lassen...


----------



## Enrgy (5. Mai 2011)

jokomen schrieb:


> ...Unser Spezi für Flüssigkeitsbunkerungen schiebt gerne Wiesenwege hoch...



***Es ist besser auch mal zu schieben, als auf die Synapsen zu fliegen***

Beware of B-Ware, könnte man jetzt boshaft sagen. Aber es war halt eine echte "Anti-Tour", nix kam wie erwartet, statt B-Ware wurde jedoch leider 
teilweise nicht mal C-Ware geliefert. Zum Ausgleich, und um die erwartungvollen Mitfahrer bei Laune zu halten, wurde dann hin und wieder eine A-Ware eingebaut, denn die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt oder so...Aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht. 

Staub, Steilhänge, Stürze - Ein gescheiterter Versuch, die besten Trails auszulassen  ...  so wird sie in die Geschichte eingehen


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... nix kam wie erwartet...



Danke, dass ist das größte Lob, dass Du mir machen konntest


----------



## Kaminfreund (5. Mai 2011)

Dann lade ich euch gerne nächste Woche zum " 4ever A-Trails Burgholz" ein !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (5. Mai 2011)

A-Trails? Dabei!


----------



## lhampe (5. Mai 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Dann lade ich euch gerne nächste Woche zum " 4ever A-Trails Burgholz" ein !!!!


 
Ihr wisst hoffentlich das Euch die Fahrt über den Burgholz 35 kosten kann. So ganz unwahrscheinlich soll das ja nicht sein das dort kontrolliert wird.

So schön der Burgholztrail auch ist, aber zur Zeit sollte man dort wirklich nicht fahren um nicht noch weiter gehende Verbote für MTB zu provozieren. 

Über die Sinnhaftigkeit der Sperrung brauchen wir hier nicht diskutieren. Das führt zu nix.


----------



## radjey (5. Mai 2011)

Ich war erst einmal in Burgholz, kenn mich also aktuell auch garnicht mit dem Gebiet aus.
Dann ist das wohl so ähnlich wie hier in Altenberg mit der Sperrung des Bodendenkmals Eifgenburg für Biker. Leider wird dort sogar an Wochenden noch gefahren.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Mai 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> So schön der Burgholztrail auch ist, aber zur Zeit sollte man dort wirklich nicht fahren um nicht noch weiter gehende Verbote für MTB zu provozieren...



Welcher ist denn genau "DER Burgholztrail"? Nenn mal Details oder sind schon alle schmalen Wege in dem Gebiet mit der Maut beaufschlagt? 

Und bzgl. "zur Zeit nicht fahren": Was nutzt es uns wenn wir wie an der Eifgenburg drauf verzichten, aber Horden anderer Uneinsichtiger sich da einen Dreck drum kümmern. So wird es nämlich auch im BH kommen, ein paar werden erwischt und dürfen zahlen, die große Masse aber fährt weiter. 
Da würde es nur helfen, die Trails nachhaltig zu blockieren, also nicht nur mit 1-2 Bäumchen, sondern richtig, daß keiner mehr Bock auf bergab Tragen oder Bike-Weitwurf hat.
Solange ein Trail noch passierbar ist, wird da auch gefahren. Sieht man, wie @radjey ja schreibt, leider auch an der Eifgenburg.


----------



## pommes5 (5. Mai 2011)

Lars spricht vom Trail mit den gebauten Anliegern im oberen Bereich, der dann Berg rechts, Tal links abwärts führt und im extrem steilen Stich auf Asphalt endet.


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Mai 2011)

kann man ein Abo bekommen und nehmen die auch Kreditkarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (5. Mai 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Lars spricht vom Trail mit den gebauten Anliegern im oberen Bereich, der dann Berg rechts, Tal links abwärts führt und im extrem steilen Stich auf Asphalt endet.




meint ihr den hier ab 3:01 bzw. 3:52 bis 4:36?


----------



## pommes5 (5. Mai 2011)

ja


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Mai 2011)

Schade.

@Langenfelder: Vieleicht gibts auch ein Gruppenticket oder einen Mondscheintarif?


----------



## pommes5 (5. Mai 2011)

Insbesondere den Mondscheintarif sollte man sich wohl eher klemmen.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Mai 2011)

Ah, gut, der Uphill zum Einstieg ging mir eh auf den Sack 

Man müßte nochmal ein aktuelles Vergleichsvideo drehen, um zu sehen, wieviel sich da in dem 1 Jahr verändert hat.


----------



## Kaminfreund (6. Mai 2011)

Es gibt viele Geschichten über Strafen und die Wächter des Waldes. Ich hab noch keinen gesehen und Burgholz ist mein Heimatrevier. Also warten wir´s ab, keiner wird gezwungen Mittwoch mitzufahren bzw. kann den ein oder anderen Teil auslassen.

Dieses ganze Geschwafel bzgl. Fahrverboten geht mir eh auf den S..... Ich fahre dort wo es mir Spaß macht und über Schäden im Wald sollte mit denen diskutiert werden, die 

- mit Timberjacks durch den Wald fahren
- ihren Müll liegen lassen
- sich zum Downhillen shutteln lassen und so die Frequenz erheblich erhöhen
- den Wald baulich verändern
- Bäume für´s Geocachen verletzen / zerstören

In diesem Sinn grüßt ein Touren Fahrer


----------



## surftigresa (6. Mai 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Dieses ganze Geschwafel bzgl. Fahrverboten geht mir eh auf den S..... Ich fahre dort wo es mir Spaß macht ...


 


Ich hoffe, ich schaff's auch mal wieder!


----------



## Langenfelder (6. Mai 2011)

genau


----------



## Juppidoo (6. Mai 2011)

sach ich doch


----------



## Sebastian9 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mal wieder einen Trial gefunden in Solingen!
Ich mein ich bin den schon mal gefahren aber weiss grad nicht wo der starten soll! 
Hier mal das Video
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTrowTQOfnQ&feature=related"]YouTube        - SG-07 Jacobsweg DH.flv[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (8. Mai 2011)

so sah der vieleicht vor 3 Jahren aus, heute ist der zerfurcht und ausgewaschen. bekannt auch als Leide DH Startpunkt oberhalb vom Bombenkrater.

ach übrigens bin gestern den Pilztrail / Herzbach Dh raufgegurkt. Vom Rüden bis zur Brücke liegen 3 Bäume, *auf* der Brücke liegt auch einer die drei an der engstelle liegen auch noch da und dann noch welche weiter oberhalb.
Wenn das keiner freischneidet schreiben wir das Jahr 2020 bis das wieder einigermassen fahrbar ist


----------



## Airhaenz (8. Mai 2011)

Sebastian9 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder einen Trial gefunden in Solingen!
> Ich mein ich bin den schon mal gefahren aber weiss grad nicht wo der starten soll!
> Hier mal das Video
> YouTube        - SG-07 Jacobsweg DH.flv



Die Kingwood Local drohen da schon mal mit Gewalt, wenn sie unbekannte dort fahren sehen. Wurde leider schon von einigen berichtet.


----------



## Sebastian9 (8. Mai 2011)

Okay aber das ist doch kein Privatgrund oder?
Würde den gerne mal fahren!


----------



## pommes5 (8. Mai 2011)

Lass es einfach. Sowohl der Leute als auch deiner Gesundheit wegen.


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Mai 2011)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Die Kingwood Local drohen da schon mal mit *Gewalt*, wenn sie unbekannte dort fahren sehen. Wurde leider schon von einigen berichtet.


 

war am Sa. da keine Probleme mit den Local`s, netten schwatz gehalten. Ok ich war allein und nicht mit eine Meute, Aber sie haben Recht, würde mich auch anpissen.
Da bauen die an einem DH, jeder Hans Dampf fährt drüber und keiner kümmert sich drum und dann dürfen die ihn auch wieder abbauen, ja so ist das in unserem Land.
Mal sehen was uns in Burgholz erwartet, wenn die uns erwischen hat sich der Abend für dioe Ordnungsmacht gelohnt, aber wie gesagt erstmal müssen die uns erwischen


----------



## Airhaenz (8. Mai 2011)

edit - will das hier doch nicht weiter breit treten


----------



## Enrgy (8. Mai 2011)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Die Kingwood Local drohen da schon mal mit Gewalt, wenn sie unbekannte dort fahren sehen. Wurde leider schon von einigen berichtet.



Hmm, dann sollte man vielleicht an der Eifgenburg auch mal mit körperlicher Gewalt tätig werden. 
Was für Affen, erst treten sie die Lawine los und hinterher machen sie einen auf Kontrolleur und Saubermann, nur weil die Schließung ihrer Hüpfburg im Raume steht?! 





Langenfelder schrieb:


> Mal sehen was uns in Burgholz erwartet, wenn die uns erwischen hat sich der Abend für dioe Ordnungsmacht gelohnt, aber wie gesagt erstmal müssen die uns erwischen




So abwegig ist das nicht, daß die hier fleißig mitlesen. Wird ja alles schön breitgetreten incl. Termine, Gruppengröße und geplanter Strecke. Eine bessere Infoquelle gibts doch nicht. Das hat schon andere ohne Bike heim laufen lassen (RPO damals in Belgien)


----------



## Kaminfreund (10. Mai 2011)

....ich habe den Termin/Text dann mal editiert und so wird es auch in Zukunft sein.
Die üblichen Verdächtigen wissen worum es sich handelt.


----------



## radjey (11. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank an Kaminfreund für die Feierabendrunde heute.
Bei solch schönen Trails hat sich die längere Anfahrt doch gelohnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willibike (12. Mai 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Kaminfreund für die Feierabendrunde heute.
> Bei solch schönen Trails hat sich die längere Anfahrt doch gelohnt!



Dem kann ich mich uneingeschränkt anschließen!
Tausend Dank dem TG!


----------



## natureboy79 (12. Mai 2011)

wieviel Höhenmeter waren das gestern?
hat sehr viel spass gemacht,die ecke dort hat einiges zu bieten.
mfg norman


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Mai 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> wieviel Höhenmeter waren das gestern?
> hat sehr viel spass gemacht,die ecke dort hat einiges zu bieten.
> mfg norman



ungefähr 870 bis 920 hm.

Großes Kino gestern Marki.

Bis demnächst

Jürgen


----------



## surftigresa (12. Mai 2011)

Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen   Sehr schöne Runde.

Mal schauen, ob ich das auch hinkriege....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11740

Der Termin fúr nächste Woche. Ich hoffe nur, das Wetter hält sich!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## R2-D2 (12. Mai 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Der Termin fúr nächste Woche. Ich hoffe nur, das Wetter hält sich!
> ....



na, siehst, geht doch und hat noch nicht mal wehgetan, oder?

Genauen Startpunkt gibst Du aber noch durch?

@Kaminfreund:


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2011)

Statt mich mit euch kollektiv in gesetzeswidrige Lage zu bringen  war ich gestern mal den guten alten Eifgenbach bis zur Quelle talaufwärts und zurück unterwegs. Eine überraschenderweise mit vielen (unbekannten) Trails ausgestattete Runde. Sehr nett, hinter Wermelskirchen ist schon der Hund begraben.
Aufgrund massiver Unlust auf die An- und Abreise zur Seng bin ich einfach ganz dekadent mit dem Auto zum Lorenzet und von dort gleich in die ersten Trails an der Seng eingestiegen. 
Insgesamt waren es 40km und ca.750Hm, was man aber natürlich noch um die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Linneftrail etc. erweitern könnte. Von daheim wären es über 70km gewesen, mit dann halt 30 - 35km bis zum Erbrechen bekannten Wegen.
Ließe sich sicher auch mal als Feierabendrunde durchführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (12. Mai 2011)

Hier die Schnappschüsse der Tour:


----------



## R2-D2 (12. Mai 2011)




----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2011)

Habt ihr auch alle brav die 35 Eu bezahlt?


----------



## surftigresa (12. Mai 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> na, siehst, geht doch und hat noch nicht mal wehgetan, oder?
> 
> Genauen Startpunkt gibst Du aber noch durch?
> 
> @Kaminfreund:


 
Nö, noch nicht... aber warten wir mal den Mittwoch ab...jetzt, wo Du Dich eingetragen hast, hab' ich schon etwas Angst 

Startpunkt: Ihr wollt aber auch alles wissen... hab's nachgetragen


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> blabla
> 
> 
> Ließe sich sicher auch mal als Feierabendrunde durchführen.



Gute Idee Voker, mach mal was klar


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Mai 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> blabla
> 
> ...jetzt, wo Du Dich eingetragen hast, hab' ich schon etwas Angst



Einzelne Personen kann man nicht löschen, das hab ich auch schon versucht, .......du erinnerst dich?


----------



## Schnegge (12. Mai 2011)

jau... schick war's gestern...

Wenn's bei mir mal wieder zeitlich passt, bin ich bestimmt noch mal dabei...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## R2-D2 (12. Mai 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Einzelne Personen kann man nicht löschen, das hab ich auch schon versucht, .......du erinnerst dich?



Mobber-Pack


----------



## surftigresa (12. Mai 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Mobber-Pack


 
ich glaube, das ging eher mal wieder in meine Richtung.... ich werde ihn im Wald aussetzen....fernab jeglicher Zivilisation


----------



## R2-D2 (12. Mai 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ...fernab jeglicher Zivilisation



ne, kannste nicht machen, gerade da kommt er ja her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (16. Mai 2011)

das hat man davon,wenn man mit euch fährt.magura louise brandinghttp://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/896238


----------



## Enrgy (16. Mai 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> ...flenn heul....magura louise branding




Das ist aber noch Embryonalstadium, oder?








Bin gespannt, was dann dabei rauskommt


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> Bin gespannt, was dann dabei RAUSkommt



Du meinst doch nicht sowas?


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Mai 2011)

hat was vom Lachs oder Lungenfisch


----------



## surftigresa (16. Mai 2011)

Bitte am Mittwoch nicht mitbringen.....


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Mai 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Bitte am Mittwoch nicht mitbringen.....




buuuähhh, dann brauche ich ja nach dem Frosch gar nicht erst zu fragen...


----------



## surftigresa (16. Mai 2011)

der Frosch ist doch nur ein Mythos....


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Mai 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> der Frosch ist doch nur ein Mythos....


----------



## surftigresa (16. Mai 2011)

na der darf mit am Mittwoch!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (17. Mai 2011)

bin raus


----------



## surftigresa (17. Mai 2011)

Hast Du Angst vor dem Frosch?


----------



## Juppidoo (17. Mai 2011)

Peter, wenn es daran liegt, dass du den Weg nicht findest, ich kann dich auch abholen.


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Mai 2011)

aua Rücken, Nerv eingeklemt und der strahlt auf die Rippen aus da is nix mit schnellen bewegungen.

Ich wünsch euch viel Spass, schade währe gern mitgekommen.
( Ich glaub ich werd alt und muss dann mit den " Luschen " fahren )

gruss 
Peter


----------



## FS190864 (18. Mai 2011)

die "Luschen" bringen wir jetzt mal auf ein vernünftiges Niveau.... ;-)


----------



## Juppidoo (18. Mai 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> bla bla...
> ...da is nix mit schnellen bewegungen.
> 
> 
> ...




Eine schöne Steilvorlage, aber ich laß es jetzt mal sein. Gute Besserung, alter Mann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. Mai 2011)

Viel Spaß heut abend beim Fro(sc)hlocken 

Diese und nächste Woche kann ich nicht, aber wenn sich das Wetter für den 1.6. als seniorengerecht abzeichnet, stelle ich mal die getestete Tour von letztens rein. 

Und wenn der Peter seine Medizin in Langenfelds bester Apotheke bestellt hat, bringe ich sie ihm vielleicht sogar noch heut abend vorbei


----------



## Juppidoo (18. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> bla bla...
> ..., aber wenn sich das Wetter für den 1.6. als seniorengerecht abzeichnet, stelle ich mal die getestete Tour von letztens rein.




Gute Idee, Volker.

Peter ist bis dahin zumindest wieder so fit, dass er seinen neuen Freerider testen kann.


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Mai 2011)

das ist kein Freerider mit 160 - 180 mm hub, was du hier prasent. ist ein HT. und scheisssssss Griffe, rosa :kotz:


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Mai 2011)

Schöne Runde vom Surftiger gestern 

gute Trails, gute Bergabpassagen, schöne Landschaft, 800hm auf 35km.

Merci vielmals!


----------



## Kaminfreund (19. Mai 2011)

Das war klasse Mel, gerne wieder, wobei ich teilsweise einen positiven Drehwurm hatte.

@ Peter, dau hast was verpasst, also ärgere dich


----------



## Juppidoo (19. Mai 2011)

Schöne Tour Meli

Lad uns mal wieder ein.

...und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier


----------



## surftigresa (19. Mai 2011)

Freut mich, dass es Euch gefallen hat!!!!!

Gerne mal wieder... ich fahre ja eh ständig hier 

Gruss,
Meli


----------



## wozibo (19. Mai 2011)

Schileße mich den Vorrednern an - immer wieder erstaunlich, was es in eigentlich bekannten Revieren noch alles zu entdecken gibt.

War sicher nicht meine letzte Tour mit Euch


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Mai 2011)

wollte den 03.06 frei nehmen und ne tagestour in unbekannten Gebiet wagen, kommt einer mit ?


----------



## FS190864 (21. Mai 2011)

....wenn du mich mitnimmst... ....als Bremsklotz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich bin da im Urlaub.


----------



## pommes5 (22. Mai 2011)

@langenfelder: wo willstn hin?


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Mai 2011)

weis ich noch nicht, dachte so an eine Stunde Autofahrt max 1,5 Std im Umkreis
Vulkaneifel, Ahr, Lahn oder Mosel bin aber offen.


----------



## jokomen (22. Mai 2011)

Hey,

war gerade mal bei dem Regen im Keller und habe ein paar MÃ¤ntel aussortiert, die ich loswerden mÃ¶chte. Es sind hier neuwertige Schluppen zu verkaufen. Diese stammen von neuen LaufrÃ¤dern oder sind Testreifen, die eine maximale Laufleistung zwischen 30 + 50 km im GelÃ¤nde haben. Teilweise sogar neu und unmontiert... Da ich ja bekannterweise nur noch auf Reifen mit panzerkettenbreite unterwegs bin, mÃ¶chte ich diese leichten Allmountaingummis nun verkaufen. Im Fundus stehen:

1 x Schwalbe Fat Albert, Front, Snake Skin, Faltreifen, 26 x 2.4
1 x Schwalbe Fat Albert, Snake Skin, Faltreifen, 26 x 2.35
2 x Schwalbe Albert, Snake Skin, Faltreifen, 26 x 2.25
1 x Schwalbe Albert, Faltreifen, 26 x 2.25
1 x Schwalbe Smart Sam Snake Skin Faltreifen, 26 x 2.25
1 x Schwalbe Nobby Nic, Evolution, Triple Compound, Faltreifen, 26 x 2.1
1 x Schwalbe Nobby Nic, Evolution, Triple Compound, Faltreifen, 26 x 2.1 (neu, im Karton)
2 x Schwalbe Nobby Nic, Evolution, Triple Compound, Faltreifen, 26 x 2.25
1 x Schwalbe Nobby Nic, Evolution, Triple Compound, Faltreifen, 26 x 2.4
1 x Maxxis Ignitor Faltreifen, 26 x 2.35
1 x Maxxis Minion, DH Rear FR, 60a, 26 x 2.35 
1 x IRC Mythos XC II rear, Drahtreifen, 26 x 2.1 (nagelneu + unmontiert)
2 x Conti Town & Country, Drahtreifen, 26 x 2.1

Besichtigung vor Ort in LEV-Schlebusch, Preis je nach Modell zwischen 10 + 20 â¬ pro Reifen. Kontakt Ã¼ber PN.


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Mai 2011)

was is mit Mittwoch 
irgend ein freiwilliger der mitfährt ??????


----------



## Juppidoo (22. Mai 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wollte den 03.06 frei nehmen und ne tagestour in unbekannten Gebiet wagen, kommt einer mit ?



Ich gucke mal ob ich da auch frei machen kann. Wie wäre es mit der "Schneckitour", du weißt schon. Die Koordinaten habe ich und du kennst die Strecke ja noch ungefähr.
Das ist ja auch eine richtige Tagestour.



Langenfelder schrieb:


> was is mit Mittwoch
> irgend ein freiwilliger der mitfährt ??????



Abends bin ich dabei.


----------



## Juppidoo (22. Mai 2011)

Wir haben unerwartet Nachwuchs bekommen. Es ist ein Wunschkind.

Größe: M
Gewicht: 14,x Kg


----------



## R2-D2 (23. Mai 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Wir haben unerwartet Nachwuchs bekommen. Es ist ein Wunschkind.
> 
> Größe: M
> Gewicht: 14,x Kg



Schnuckeliger X-Frame. Glückwusch! 

Kaiserschnitt oder Hausgeburt?


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch zur Geburt
wann ins Baby bepinkeln angesagt

Mittwoch viertel nach sechs WA. diesmal ohne LMB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (23. Mai 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> diesmal ohne LMB





ich meld mich falls ich kann, wäre möglich


----------



## Kaminfreund (23. Mai 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Wir haben unerwartet Nachwuchs bekommen. Es ist ein Wunschkind.
> 
> Größe: M
> Gewicht: 14,x Kg



Glückwunsch und willkommen im Club 

Aber Vorsicht bei der Marke reißt immer und überall der Schaltzug


----------



## Franky-X (23. Mai 2011)

Gute Wahl!

Schönes Bike


----------



## Franky-X (23. Mai 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wollte den 03.06 frei nehmen und ne tagestour in unbekannten Gebiet wagen, kommt einer mit ?



Plane den Tag in Winterberg zu verbringen - wie wär´s? 

Das Gebiet ist zwar nicht ganz unbekannt, sorgt aber für nachhaltiges Grinsen, Adrenalin und Booaar-Erlebnisse.


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Mai 2011)

ich nehm dann wieder nur die Hühnerwege und muss dafür noch Euronen abdrücken


----------



## Franky-X (23. Mai 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Wir haben unerwartet Nachwuchs bekommen. Es ist ein Wunschkind.
> 
> Größe: M
> Gewicht: 14,x Kg



Wer versteckt sich im Bild denn hinter dem Rad???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (23. Mai 2011)

Franky-X schrieb:


> Wer versteckt sich im Bild denn hinter dem Rad???



Das ist meine Frau

Hab heute Abend mal ´ne ausgiebige Probefahrt von 4 Stunden gemacht. Ist schon genial bergab, auch in technischen Trails. Die Beine sind trotzdem müde.

Denn bis Mi.


----------



## pommes5 (24. Mai 2011)

Die Pedale find ich ja am schönsten 


scnr


----------



## Juppidoo (24. Mai 2011)

Die bleiben dran! Ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen und hab die gleich mitgekauft


----------



## ultra2 (24. Mai 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Das ist meine Frau...



Meine Augen sind nicht mehr so gut, das Bild so klein, daher die Frage; ist deine Frau aufblasbar?


----------



## FS190864 (24. Mai 2011)

....genau das hatte ich mich auch gefragt... er ist mit einem aufblasbaren gartenzwerg mit hut verheiratet... nett.


----------



## pommes5 (24. Mai 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Die bleiben dran! Ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen und hab die gleich mitgekauft



naja, jedem sein speiseeis gell


----------



## Juppidoo (24. Mai 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Meine Augen sind nicht mehr so gut, das Bild so klein, daher die Frage; ist deine Frau aufblasbar?



Nein, das Ventil gehört zum Rad.


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Mai 2011)

juppi steht das Rad nich vor einem Abhang und deine Frau steht blos einen Meter tiefer ?

werden wol am Mi. die Groben sachen fahren müssen ( bei so viel Federweg )


----------



## Juppidoo (24. Mai 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> bla, bla...
> 
> werden wol am Mi. die Groben sachen fahren müssen ( bei so viel Federweg )



Der Federweg ist dem Alter geschuldet, du kennst das ja mit dem Rücken.


----------



## Enrgy (24. Mai 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> werden wol am Mi. die Groben sachen fahren müssen ( bei so viel Federweg )




Dann werd ich für nächste Woche Mi mal ein paar grobe Sachen bergauf einplanen, auch wenn ich mich dann selber da hochquälen muß. Aber ihr Federwegsjunkies sollt L-E-I-D-E-N!!!

Aber wahrscheinlich kneift der Endurofahrer dann und kommt wieder mitm Schluchtenrad.

Juppi, wozu brauchtest du das Rad jetzt nochmal genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (24. Mai 2011)

nächste Woche ist das nicht der Tag vor Vaadertach da wo ich am Tach danach ne Tagestour drehen möchte. Im Land wo Vaader und Mudder, Bruder und Schwester sind.
Da fährste aber allein

Was is mit Morgen ?


----------



## Enrgy (24. Mai 2011)

Morgen und am 3.6. hab ich Dienst, da muß ich um 16Uhr zuhause sein. Und früh aufstehen für ne Tagestour im E-Tal oder um die Dhünn hab ich keinen Bock. Am 8.6 und 15.6. kann ich wieder abends.
Hab dich übrigens eben im Rückspiegel im Schrebergarten verschwinden sehen, bin dir noch hinterher, hab deine Parzelle aber nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## Juppidoo (24. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Juppi, wozu brauchtest du das Rad jetzt nochmal genau?



Ich brauche es immer noch........, zum Spaß haben



Peter, bin morgen 18.15 an der WA.


----------



## Kaminfreund (25. Mai 2011)

Enrgy, wie schauts den n. Woche am Dienstag aus? da Mittwoch vor Vatertag ist !


----------



## Enrgy (25. Mai 2011)

Dienstag geht auch, ich hab nur Freitag abend Dienst. Wegen mir können wir auch Di fahren, von oben trocken vorrausgesetzt 
Treffpunkt P am Lorenzet, 18.00 oder 18.30, wie ihr wollt (könnt).
Was meint der Rest des Seniorenheims?


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, sollte das klappen nächste Woche Di. Ab 18.15 ist o.k.

Was ist mit heute Abend. Wer kommt da noch mit?


----------



## Langenfelder (25. Mai 2011)

di. lässt sich einrichten


----------



## Enrgy (25. Mai 2011)

Prima, dann wären die Kernsenioren ja beisammen. Wer sich dann noch dazu gesellt, wird sich zeigen. Regen ist ja nur für morgen/übermorgen angesagt, dann sollte das passen. Ich stell dann mal die Runde heute abend rein.

Heute ist geiles Wetter, Sicht von Pol zu Pol wie der Segelflieger so schön sagt. War eben auf der Pilz-Diepental-Ölbach-Opladen Runde unterwegs, herrlich! Also viel Spaß gleich im Wald


----------



## pommes5 (25. Mai 2011)

Komm auch grad aus dem Wald. Fast schon zu trocken, aber erfreulich wenig los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (25. Mai 2011)

ja war echttrocken und verdamt staubig, ich hab gar kein Hunger so viele Fliegen hab ich gefressen


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Mai 2011)

Ja war ´ne schöne Runde heute abend. Nette Truppe. Na denn bis Di.


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Unten am Trailende haben sie allerdings die kleine Betonbrücke (die mit den Eisenketten als Geländer) über den Eifgenbach abgerissen.
> Bin gespannt, wann da was neues hinkommt.
> Wer den Bach queren will, kriegt erstmal nasse Füße.



War da zufällig jemand in letzter Zeit und weiß, wie der Status ist?

(Es geht um die Brücke über den Eifgen am Ende vom Thomashof-Trail)


----------



## Manni (27. Mai 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> War da zufällig jemand in letzter Zeit und weiß, wie der Status ist?
> 
> (Es geht um die Brücke über den Eifgen am Ende vom Thomashof-Trail)



Da steht jetzt eine solide Holzbrücke. Im Vergleich zur alten Brücke, die ja bei Hochwasser überspült wurde, ist die Brücke auch deutlich höher. 

Ein Überfahren ohne Absteigen ist aus Richtung Schöllerhof wohl nur noch für Trialer möglich. Aus Richtung Thomashof kann man zwar drauf fahren, wenn man nicht ganz ungeschickt ist, allerdings wird das die Brücke auf Dauer nicht mitmachen. Ungeschickter Weise wurden für die Stufen dünne Holzbretter verwendet, anstelle Steinstufen zu nehmen. Hinterher sind jedenfalls wieder die Biker Schuld 


Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2011)

Da die Baumaßnahme auch in der Zeitung publik gemacht wurde und hier schon die Info kam, daß man an den Fundamenten arbeitet (kurz nach unserer Tour dort) dürfte die Brücke eigentlich schon wieder instandgesetzt sein.
Wenn nicht, ca.50m bachabwärts bei den Felsen gibts eine Furt, durch die sogar ich als wasserscheuer Trockenbiker problemlos ohne nasse Füße durchgekommen bin.


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2011)

Das Wetter sieht ja ausgerechnet für Dienstag nicht besonders gut aus 
Wenn sich das bewahrheitet, dann werde ich die Runde erstmal um 1 Woche verschieben, auf 7. oder 8. Juni. Also schaumermaldannsehmerschon


----------



## Kaminfreund (29. Mai 2011)

ja, ich bin auch für trocken, immer dieser regen, da wird mein Plastik naß, pfui


----------



## Juppidoo (29. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mein Rad auch nicht unnötigem Regen und Dreck aussetzen.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Mai 2011)

So Leute, ich hab die Tour dann erstmal auf *Mittwoch 8.6.* verschoben. Ist ja kein WP, also kein Drang, bei Kackwetter zu fahren!

Also hoffen wir mal auf bessere Bedingungen


----------



## Langenfelder (30. Mai 2011)

Ihr Susen  doch es regnet mein Rad wir nass

Überraschungstour

@ Juppi Freitag um 9 bei mir oder soll ich dich abholen?
@ all damit wir so um 10 los können ( nicht bei mir sondern am Startpunkt )
wer kommt noch mit?

@ Juppi
@ herbix
@Frankx
+ ich


----------



## herbyx (30. Mai 2011)

Moin!

Frank & ich sind dabei, mußt nur noch den Treffpunkt durchgeben!!!


----------



## FS190864 (30. Mai 2011)

Hi, was habt ihr Freitag vor?


----------



## Juppidoo (30. Mai 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Ihr Susen  doch es regnet mein Rad wir*d* nass
> 
> Überraschungstour
> 
> ...



Hol mich mal ab wenn es geht. Föhrenweg 39. Du mußt von der Poststraße zur S-Bahn fahren und dann unter der Knipprather durch. Navis zeigen den Weg meist falsch und man steht vor Pöllern.
Meine Nr. hast du ja.
Gib mir vorher mal den Track, dann lad ich den auch damit ich dich kontrollieren kann. Wer weiß wo du sonst langfährst als GPS-Grünschnabel.

Laß uns ruhig ´ne große Runde fahren. Abkürzen kann man notfalls immer noch.

Bis Freitag.

Jürgen


----------



## Juppidoo (30. Mai 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Frank & ich sind dabei, mußt nur noch den Treffpunkt durchgeben!!!



Ich hoffe, du bist wieder richtig fit. Wir passen dann ein bischen auf dich auf.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Mai 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Laß uns ruhig ´ne große Runde fahren...



Hou, Juppi on fire


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (30. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hou, Juppi on fire



Ich leih mir ein Carbon-Hardtail, dann schaff ich locker die 30 KM.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Mai 2011)

du meintest sicher 3000Hm...


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Mai 2011)

Juppi ich weiß hatte schon einige Baustellen in deiner Siedlung 

@ FS ganztagestour ist angesagt dh. nicht unter 1500HM im schwierigen geläuf

Startpunkt kommt noch


----------



## pommes5 (31. Mai 2011)

Bin Freitag dann doch anderweitig unterwegs. Wohl mit weniger Höhenmetern (bergauf) und weniger Kilometern, aber mit mindestens so viel Spaß


----------



## Kaminfreund (31. Mai 2011)

FREITAG, da müssen normale Menschen arbeiten ! grrrrrr.


----------



## pommes5 (31. Mai 2011)

Es ist ein Brückentag. Der vorausschauende Arbeitnehmer muss da nicht arbeiten


----------



## Juppidoo (31. Mai 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> FREITAG, da müssen normale Menschen arbeiten ! grrrrrr.



Dann komm doch mit


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Mai 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> FREITAG, da müssen *normale* Menschen arbeiten ! grrrrrr.


 

ein glück ich bin nicht normal


----------



## Enrgy (31. Mai 2011)

jaja, normal ist anders, hab ich mal wo gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (31. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> jaja, normal ist anders, hab ich mal wo gelesen



eh, das ist geschützt!!!! Da reicht Ihr noch lange nicht ran


----------



## Enrgy (31. Mai 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Da reicht Ihr noch lange nicht ran



Nee, so bekloppt is wirklich keiner!!!


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Mai 2011)

wir geben uns aber mühe, in unserem alter fällt das lernen eben schwerer


----------



## Enrgy (31. Mai 2011)

wie wahr, wie wahr!!


----------



## Juppidoo (4. Juni 2011)

Gut, dass unsere Tour an der Ahr als Explorertour angekündigt war. Dadurch hatten wir Narrenfreiheit bei der Tourplanung. Langenfelder und die übrigen Teilnehmer FrankyX und HerbyX und vor allem Juppidoo haben ihr Bestes gegeben, so das wir einige schöne Trails hochgefahren sind bzw. hochgeschieben durften. Auch der Anteil an Tragepassagen war beachtlich hoch.
So sollten Explorertouren sein. Verfahrgarantie und viel Raum für Optimierungen
Es hat aber viel Spaß gemacht mit den netten Leuten

@Enrgy
Es scheint ja am Mi wieder zu schiffen. Hast du mal überlegt auf Di zu verschieben?


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2011)

Gut daß ich nicht dabei war, ich hasse Verfahrer und Schieben und Tragen für umsonst weil es irgendwo nicht weitergeht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mit dem Wetter siehts auf meinen Vorhersagen für Di noch schlechter aus als für Mi. Warten wir mal bis morgen/übermorgen, was die Prognosen dann hergeben. Ich gebe hier dann rechtzeitig Bescheid. 
Aber seit der Kachelmann draußen ist, kannste das Wetter wieder vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (4. Juni 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Gut, dass unsere Tour an der Ahr als Explorertour angekündigt war. Dadurch hatten wir Narrenfreiheit bei der Tourplanung. Langenfelder und die übrigen Teilnehmer FrankyX und HerbyX und vor allem Juppidoo haben ihr Bestes gegeben, so das wir einige schöne Trails hochgefahren sind bzw. hochgeschieben durften. Auch der Anteil an Tragepassagen war beachtlich hoch.
> So sollten Explorertouren sein. Verfahrgarantie und viel Raum für Optimierungen
> Es hat aber viel Spaß gemacht mit den netten Leuten
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen, gab trotz einiger Verirrungen viel zu lachen

Beim nächsten mal fahren wir halt die Waldautobahn  hoch und die Trails runter, woher sollten wir auch wissen wie das geht???


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal fahren wir halt die Waldautobahn  hoch und die Trails runter, woher sollten wir auch wissen wie das geht???




Da fährt der Papa einmal nicht mit und schon gibts die Höchststrafe...


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Juni 2011)

Waldautobahn hoch und Trails runter kann jeder.

war ne echt lustige Runde, müssenmer ünbedingt wiederholen


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Juni 2011)

Hi, 
bin nach Gar-da wieder hier-da,






vielleicht bis Mittwoch


----------



## Franky-X (6. Juni 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin nach Gar-da wieder hier-da,
> 
> 
> ...



Auf welcher Tour ist denn das Bild entstanden?

Kenne ja einiges am Lago, aber das kommt mir nicht bekannt vor.

Gruß Frank


----------



## R2-D2 (6. Juni 2011)

Franky-X schrieb:


> Auf welcher Tour ist denn das Bild entstanden?
> 
> Kenne ja einiges am Lago, aber das kommt mir nicht bekannt vor.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Ostflanke des Baldo, Corno di Paura


----------



## Langenfelder (6. Juni 2011)

aber du hast da ne lange hose an 
Haben wir am Fr. im Ahrtal nicht gebraucht


----------



## surftigresa (6. Juni 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> aber du hast da ne lange hose an
> Haben wir am Fr. im Ahrtal nicht gebraucht


 
Wenn man die Trails hochschiebt, das ist ja auch sauanstrengend...

(schau doch mal genau, sind doch nur Protektoren)


----------



## R2-D2 (6. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ...
> (schau doch mal genau, sind doch nur Protektoren)



Tiger-Adlerauge!


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juni 2011)

Baldo Etschtalseite. Wollts noch schreiben, hätte ja aber auch am Idrosee sein können. Nun denn, schönes Eckche da hinten oben 
Aber Protektoren braucht man am Paura aber noch weniger wie ne lange Hose. Zumindest auf der original Moser Tour. Aber in den Wupperbergen gehören sie ja auch schon zum guten Ton 

Zur Mittwoch Tour: Wetter scheint sich ja morgen und Mittwoch Früh noch "auszuweinen", für Mi abend ist momentan schon trocken angesagt.
Da wir auf staubige Trails wohl erstmal nicht hoffen brauchen, lohnt sich wohl kein weiteres Verschieben um noch ne Woche. Dann sollten wir den Sack zumachen und fahren (außer es ändert sich drastisch was mit Regen und Gewitter, so wie heut nachmittag)

Ach ja, Protektoren dürfen zum Schutz des wertvollen Schienbeintaints natürlich mitgeführt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (6. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> Aber Protektoren braucht man am Paura aber noch weniger wie ne lange Hose. Zumindest auf der original Moser Tour.



Der Bereich ist hier zu sehen hier bei 1:50
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltpbcgV6PPM"]YouTube        - âªCorno della paura 1 Singletrail Mountainbike Italy HDâ¬â[/nomedia]


Da ich Dich ja mittlerwile kenne, weiÃ ich Deine Worte einzuschÃ¤tzen. Wenn Du aber wie wir zwei Tage vorher den Abgang eines schweizer Bikers am Dosso di Roveri mitterlebt hast, dann ziehe ich die Dinger lieber einmal mehr als weniger an.
In der Tat hÃ¤tte man am Paura nicht unbedingt die Dinger haben mÃ¼ssen. Aber wenn man Touren fÃ¤hrt, die keiner der Teilnehmer vorher kennt, ist es ebenso keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juni 2011)

Die Kanonenstellung mit anschließenden Tunnels sind die Mosertour, die geht aber danach links über den Bergrücken Richtung Brentonico. 
Der Trail im Film ist da nicht dabei gewesen, allerdings ist der auch relativ harmlos gegenüber den schon in den frühen 90ern mitunter recht heftigen Mosertrails. Dank Bikerflut am Lago sind sicher viele Stellen inzwischen richtig heftig. Wenn ich an mein letztes "Befahren" (war eher ein "Begehen) des 601 anno 2003 denke und die Erstbefahrung 10 Jahre davor - kein Vergleich!


----------



## jokomen (7. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wenn ich an mein letztes "Befahren" (war eher ein "Begehen) des 601 anno 2003 denke und die Erstbefahrung 10 Jahre davor - kein Vergleich!



Genau, ich werde auch immer etwas ungläubig angeschaut, wenn ich erzähle, dass ich den 601 schon vor Urzeiten mit nem 80-Millimeter-Fully runter gebrettert bin.  Das sieht jetzt alles etwas zerfurchter aus.


----------



## surftigresa (7. Juni 2011)

Ich muss mich für morgen wieder austragen .... war am WE in den Vogesen, das ist mir ja schon letztes Jahr nicht bekommen... eigentlich hatte ich noch auf eine Wunderheilung gehofft, aber die tritt jetzt bis morgen wohl auch nicht mehr ein 

Die Protektoren lagen übrigens im Auto und sind wenigstens nicht schmutzig geworden.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juni 2011)

Hoffentlich haste kein Grünzeug und Sprossen gefuttert 
Gute Besserung 

Wird morgen sicher ne schöne Schlammschlacht im Vergleich zu dem Wetter bisher. Aber wird Zeit, sich wieder an WP-Bedingungen zu gewöhnen, sind ja nur noch 147 Tage


----------



## Kaminfreund (7. Juni 2011)

Hola zusammen,

ich melde mich ersteinmal für unbestimmt Zeit ab.
Vatertag habe ich in Willingen auf der hubbeligen 4X Bahn mal ausprobiert wie weit ein
Mensch mit Rad fliegen kann. Allerdings war die Landung ohne Rad recht hart.

- Schultereckgelenkssprengung mit Anriss der Supra- und Infraspinatussehne
- nur eine Gehirnerschütterung, dank des 4 Std. vorher erworbenen FF Helmes
- diverse Abschürfungen und lustige blaue Flecken
- kein Kratzer am Bike 

Naja die Worldcup Downhill Strecke habe ich zumindest 11 x ohne Blessuren bezwungen
(allerdings ohne zu springen) und dann kam der Übermut.


....bis bald


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juni 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> kein Kratzer am Bike



Na ein Glück, ich dachte schon, es wäre was passiert!! 

Aber die Protektoren haste dran gehabt, oder? 

Eieiei, diese Federwegshysterie mit schneller-höher-weiter bringt euch noch ins Grab....

Pflegt einfach mal einen löblichen Fahrstil: 
beide Räder auf dem Boden, Kurven nur so schnell anfahren, daß man keine Bremsspuren hinterläßt, dann bleiben die Knochen auch heile! 

Allen bisherigen und zukünftigen Kriegsversehrten der Freerideschlachtfelder wünsche ich hiermit mal pauschal gute Besserung


----------



## surftigresa (7. Juni 2011)

@Mark,
gute Besserung!!!

Sollen wir zusammen Halma spielen????


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juni 2011)

Siehste R2-D2, man muß ganricht bis an den Lago fahren, um seine Protektoren zu testen 

Wenn ich mich gelöffelt habe, war es (fast, Ausnahme Ahrtalglühen) immer, weil ich zu langsam war und das VR stecken geblieben ist. Da nützen auch Protektoren nix, das geht auf Handgelenke und Schulter.

Obwohl, ich will ehrlich sein:
Ich glaube 97 war das am Lago, da hats mich auf dem Pianaura beim Langsamfahren überschlagen und ich bin mit dem linken Knie auf einem (zum Glück runden!) Stein gelandet. Die Beule ist heut noch in meiner Kniescheibe, war mir da nicht sicher, ob das Ding nicht gespalten war. Aber 2 Tage später gings dann schon wieder auf zum Corno Paura, womit wir wieder beim Thema wären.
Fürs Jahr darauf habe ich mir dann solche Rollerblade Knieschoner besorgt und auch mal auf einer Abfahrt angelegt. Soweit ich mich erinnere, ließ ich es im Glauben der Unverletzbarkeit doch bedeutend mehr laufen als ohne diese kleinen Plastikschalen. Gestürzt bin ich dann logischerweise nicht, Verfechtger der schnelleren Gangart würden jetzt lästern "siehste, Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (7. Juni 2011)

ich bin aber dabei, 
nur absagen hier. 

Wünsche allen Ramponierten gute Besserung. 

Ich sach noch " Meister bleib bei deinen Leisten "
So nen rumgehüpfe is nix fürn Vadder,

Solche Plastikschalen hab ich nicht, wenn ich welche hätte werde ich mir zu sicher und Überschätz mich noch ne ne, ich weis was ich kann und werd mich lansam steigern


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juni 2011)

Pedäää, kannste den Guide morgen daheim einsammeln?


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Juni 2011)

um 1/4 vor 6


----------



## R2-D2 (7. Juni 2011)

@Smurftigresa & Kaminfeind: Gute Besserung!

@Enrgy&Päädä: Haben morgen bestimmt noch Zeit, die Protektionitis gebührend zu diskutieren.


----------



## Juppidoo (7. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung euch beiden auch von mir. Kommt schnell wieder auf die Beine. Euch kann man wohl auch gar nicht alleine lassen. 

Dann sieht sich der Rest morgen.


----------



## surftigresa (7. Juni 2011)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (8. Juni 2011)

Ok Mel,

wir spielen Halma, aber bitte Hallenhalma, wegen meiner Allergie 

Das MRT ist nun komplett ausgewertet und ich darf wieder aufs Rad. Aber vorsichtig, ohne großes Rütteln  (das spielt natürlich meinem Federweg in die Arme !) 
und danach eine Kühlkompresse.

Heute ist nicht alle Tage, ich komme wieder keine Frage.


----------



## Juppidoo (8. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit,

sorry @Enrgy, aber ich konnte nicht absagen, da ich die ganze Zeit in einem Termin war der sich um 2 Stunden verzögert hatte. Ich bin dann mit UR Scotti ab 10 vor 8 noch für 2 Stunden gefahren. Als wir zurück kamen ward ihr schon wieder wech.

@Kaminfreund. Schön, dass es doch nicht ganz so schlimm ist. Dann könnt ihr 2 ja nach dem Halma zur Feierabendrunde kommen.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juni 2011)

kein problem, war auch ohne dich schön genug 
was du verpasst hast, müssen dir die mitfahrer vorschwärmen, eigenlob stinkt bekanntlich


----------



## Langenfelder (9. Juni 2011)

ja war eine sehr Harmonische Runde 
es gab Trails die ich so noch nicht gefahren bin.

so jetzt muss ich auf abeit


----------



## R2-D2 (9. Juni 2011)

ja, äähhhm, ja, genau, war sehr schön, richtig nett und auch das Wetter spielte mit


----------



## Juppidoo (9. Juni 2011)

Oh ha, das hört sich ja sensationell an. Da hab ich wohl wirklich was verpasst.

Denn bis nächste Woche


----------



## surftigresa (9. Juni 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> ...... Dann könnt ihr 2 ja nach dem Halma zur Feierabendrunde kommen.


 
Mal sehen, ob wir das dann überhaupt noch wollen 

Mein Doc hat leider noch keine Entwarnung gegeben. Aber ich denke spätestens am WE werde ich sie einfach ignorieren... probieren geht bekanntlich über studieren 

Schade, dass wir die Tour verpasst haben!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Juppidoo (9. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob wir das dann überhaupt noch wollen



Wenn euch beiden Halma zu langweilig wird könnt ihr ja immer noch Taschenbillard spielen.




surftigresa schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dass wir nichts verpasst haben
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie



kannst du gemein sein, pass auf, das Volker das nicht liest.


----------



## Juppidoo (9. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand was am WE vor? Sa oder Mo?


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Juni 2011)

was ist mit Mittwoch? noch jemand ohne Fahrschein.
Wetter sieht ja durchwachsen aus.
Ich fahr eine Runde ab Wa um 1/4 nach 6 kommt einer mit?
Schwalbereifen sind auch gern gesehen, die anderen natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2011)

Ich sag mal unverbindlich zu. Mal schauen, was dann wettermäßig so abgeht...


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Juni 2011)

Spritzbleche nicht vergessen


----------



## pommes5 (12. Juni 2011)

lust hätte ich
evtl bring ich den ulf mit
wird man sehen, alles etwas durcheinander zz


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Spritzbleche nicht vergessen



Die hab ich doch immer dran. Vergesse nur manchmal sie abzumachen 
Aber einen neuen Reifen für 7Eu gönne ich mir dann doch mal hinten


----------



## R2-D2 (12. Juni 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Schwalbereifen sind auch gern gesehen...






Mi: Kann leider nicht


----------



## Kaminfreund (12. Juni 2011)

Ich bin dabei !! Kann euch doch nicht alleine lassen.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei !! Kann euch doch nicht alleine lassen.



Watt? Vor ner Woche noch halb tot, und nun schon wieder auf Tour? Du erzählst Stories wie ein Autoverkäufer...


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Juni 2011)

Ich habe weder Fahrschein noch Schwalbereifen, komme aber.

Was ist eigentlich bei der Diskussion über Protektorat herausgekommen?


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich bei der Diskussion über Protektorat herausgekommen?



Sowas brauchen nur L........ Fahrer, und selbst da hilfts nur bedingt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (13. Juni 2011)

Sollte ich das falsche Produkt gekauft haben? Nicht schon wieder

Ich glaube es liegt eher an der neumodischen Philosophie immer breitere Lenker zu fahren. Vermutlich ist er zwischen zwei Häuserzeilen in einer engen Straße stecken geblieben.

Trotzdem dem Supernasi eine gute und schnelle Besserung.


----------



## Langenfelder (13. Juni 2011)

uuio das wird wieder voll, 

alte Gesichter, die sich lieber zu den Frieridern gesellen
dazu noch ein paar alte Männer, vieleicht noch nen Mädel und ein Krüppel, 
na da wird die auswahl der Strecke seeeehr schwierig.

Streckenplanung wie folgt: in den Wald, berg auf, berg ab und wieder raus aus dem Wald.


----------



## pommes5 (13. Juni 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Streckenplanung wie folgt: in den Wald, berg auf, berg ab und wieder raus aus dem Wald.


----------



## surftigresa (13. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es denn mit Mittwoch aus?


----------



## Langenfelder (13. Juni 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> was ist mit Mittwoch? noch jemand ohne Fahrschein.
> Wetter sieht ja durchwachsen aus.
> *Ich fahr eine Runde ab Wa um 1/4 nach 6 kommt einer mit?*
> Schwalbereifen sind auch gern gesehen, die anderen natürlich auch


 

ich glaub du hast zu viel Urlaub, wer lesen kann is besser dran


----------



## surftigresa (13. Juni 2011)

Aber im LMB steht nix!!!! 

Wo soll ich denn die Zeit hernehmen, um das ganze Forum durchzulesen 

Bin dabei! Dann kannst Du mir ja berichten, was ich sonst noch so alles verpasst habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (13. Juni 2011)

gern


----------



## herbyx (13. Juni 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> gern



Gilt zwar nur für Melanie, komme aber trotzdem!

Hat Melanie also doch den Weg zurück aus Willingen gefunden!


----------



## Kaminfreund (13. Juni 2011)

hahaha hab die Mel heute in Willingen getroffen und ärgern lassen wir "Versehrten" uns nicht !

Wir sehen uns Mittwoch, ich komme dann halt nur mit einer Schulter.


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns Mittwoch, ich komme dann halt nur mit einer Schulter.



kannst mein rad haben, fährste dann auch nur mit halber gabel


----------



## Juppidoo (13. Juni 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> gern





> *



*zitiert von githirz


----------



## pommes5 (15. Juni 2011)

muss absagen für heute
mich hat am montag ne bremse in die linke wade gestochen und das ist so angeschwollen dass selbst laufen schmerzt


----------



## surftigresa (15. Juni 2011)

Mit Protektoren wäre das nicht passiert 

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Juni 2011)

mit den Protek. wird doch das Schienbein und Knie geschüt und nicht die Wade 
M. ich glaub wir müssen Dir das mit den Locken nochmal erklären 

P5 auch von mir guter Besserung.

bis gleich


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2011)

Bremsen setzen sich nur, wenn man langsamer als 11-12 km/h fährt. Hab ich letztes Jahr hinreichend in der Auffahrt zum Ex-Erdbeerfeld getestet...


----------



## pommes5 (15. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> langsamer als 11-12 km/h



was ja durchaus mal vorkommen soll 

passenderweise ist das auch noch im _bremsen_feld passiert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (16. Juni 2011)

Tach zusammen,

Tourvorschalg von gesten: B.holz am Dienstag vom Ofenfreund, oder sollen wir doch lieber Heiligenhaus von M. ansteuern, was dem Juppi und mir lieber wäre?

Nachdem ich gestern Massiv von eim Mitfahrer ( dessen Name nicht genannter werden darf ) bedrängt wurde, meine Garten doch wieder für ein Grillfest zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Hab ich mich breitschlagen lassen  aber nur unter einer Bedingung 
Keine Frauen ( ich mein die Angeheirateten und solche die es noch werden ) selbstradelnde ausgenommen.

Terminvorschlag 15./16.07 , 22./23.07 oder 29./30.07

jeder bringt was mit:
ich das Bier und die anderen Getränke sowie die Lokalitäten

warte auf Antwort 


EDIT geändert


----------



## surftigresa (16. Juni 2011)

Dienstag passt!

H-Haus wäre für mich ideal 

Grillen: ich gehe mal davon aus, Du meinst Juli, oder? Da ginge bei mir wahrscheinlich nur das letzte WE (da ich nicht angeheiratet werden möchte, fühle ich mich mal eingeladen )


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2011)

Grillen kann ich an allen Terminen, nur 20.8. geht nicht.

Zur geplante Tour nächste Woche:

Dienstag kann ich noch, Mittwoch nicht mehr. Heiligenhaus wäre mal ne nette Alternative, kenn ich ja noch nicht.

Zu gestern: Hand wieder ok, tat aber noch ne zeitlang weh die Stelle. 
BTW, kann es sein, daß ich gestern "a bissi" zu schnell war? 
Auf dem Rückweg Krämpfe in der Kniekehle, im Oberarm, daheim dann in den Rippen beim Schuhe aufmachen und später noch richtig nette in den Antriebsextremitäten  Dabei hab ich doch schon 2 Bananen gefuttert. Naja, ich werd alt. Ach wat, ich BIN alt!
Mein Puls lag auch 20min über 180, das schaff ich nicht mehr, wenn ich alleine fahre.


----------



## Juppidoo (16. Juni 2011)

Peter: H-Haus nächste Woche Di wäre super, Burgholz läuft uns ja nicht weg. 

Grillen: Am Liebsten ist mir ein Freitag. Termin egal. Protktorat? Wenn ja, Ofenfreund bitte mit FF.

Enrgy: Du wirst sicher bald Ehrenmitglied bei den Bahnhofsracern

War cool gestern


----------



## Juppidoo (16. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mein Puls lag auch 20min über 180, das schaff ich nicht mehr, wenn ich alleine fahre.



Das waren die 20 Min mit dem Leihrad


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Juni 2011)

Jo dann Di. in H.Haus  der Ofenkumpel kommt aber besser mit Ganzkörperschutz


----------



## FS190864 (16. Juni 2011)

@Engry... an den Bremsenüberfall im letzten Jahr erinnere ich mich mit Schaudern.... so schnell war ich noch nie den Berg dort rauf.. Pommes war doch auch dabei.


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2011)

FS190864 schrieb:


> @Engry... an den Bremsenüberfall im letzten Jahr erinnere ich mich mit Schaudern.... so schnell war ich noch nie den Berg dort rauf.. Pommes war doch auch dabei.



Gestern hat mich ja eine Wespe oder Biene erwischt, schön auf den linken Handrücken während der Fahrt. Hab noch was braun/gelbes weghuschen sehen. Bremsenstich ist ja ne Wohltat dagegen 
Zum Glück bin ich nicht sonderlich allergisch gegen dieses Gift, wurde nur wenig dick, etwas Taubheitsgefühl, das wars dann schon. Heut ist fast nix mehr zu sehen.
Nachwirkungen von irgendwelchen Stichen habe ich im Sommer aber auch öfter noch 2-3 Tage später. Da sind dann Bremsenbisse weitaus nerviger.


----------



## Kaminfreund (16. Juni 2011)

@ Enrgy, ich finde die Bienchen sind auch nicht mehr das was sie vor 20 Jahren mal waren /:wechduck 
@ Juppi, ich kenn nur Proktologe und der macht was anderes
@ alle, mein Protektorat "Burgholz" läuft nicht wech, lasst uns dann Di in HH fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (16. Juni 2011)

Kaminfreund;[email protected] alle schrieb:
			
		

> HH[/B] fahren


 
Hansestadt Hamburg ? sind den da Berge


----------



## Juppidoo (16. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## herbyx (16. Juni 2011)

Die Runde gestern war klasse, ich fand es aber auch recht schnell. Di kann ich leider nicht, schade, HH war genial!

Was den Terminvorschlag angeht, kann ich nur am Letzten.


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Juni 2011)

Herby, 4 zu 1, damit biste überstimmt.
also Dienstag 1/4 nach Sechs in Hhaus.


----------



## surftigresa (16. Juni 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> ..... ich fand es aber auch recht schnell...


 
das sagt Ihr alle jetzt... und ich habe schon an meiner Kondition, am Rad, am Wetter, fehlendem Mittagessen usw. gezweifelt... gut, dass bald wieder WP ist 

H-Haus: wenn das Wetter passt, werde ich auch Montag meine Runde dort drehen. Wäre das eine Option für Dich?

Hier geht's zum Dienstag-Vergnügen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11740

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> ... ich fand es aber auch recht schnell...



Zum Glück wurden gegen den kollektiven Kollaps ein paar epische Bastelpausen rustikalerer Art eingestreut, aber nur um im Anschluß scheinbar verlorene Zeit mit verschärftem Tempo bergauf wieder gutzumachen.

Ich hatte 14,5er Schnitt, bei der Tour letzten Mittwoch vom Lorenzet aus waren es 14,7 bei gut 10km und 200Hm mehr 
Aber wie gesagt, bei 20min Puls über 180 auf 2:35 Fahrzeit kein Wunder. Es ging die Steilrampen einfach zu fix hinauf. Das ist einfach der Gruppenzwang. 

Peter, ich melde mich dann schonmal für eine Taxifahrt für HH an 

PS: hoffe, aus Heiligenhaus wird nicht Eiligensaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (16. Juni 2011)

erster


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Juni 2011)

Mensch, Mensch, Mensch!
Euch kann man aber auch keine Woche mal alleine lassen. Lorenzet letzte Woche war schon eine Dampftour (obwohl ich ja erst zum Schluss (sch)wach wurde), aber ich dachte, es war die Ausnahme!

Ist der MittwochAbend jetzt also auch schon im Bahnhof-Tempo?



@M aus K für HH: muss erst sehen ob ich kann.

@Grillen: muss ich kurzfristig sehen, ob ich kann.


----------



## herbyx (16. Juni 2011)

H-Haus: wenn das Wetter passt, werde ich auch Montag meine Runde dort drehen. Wäre das eine Option für Dich?


Danke für das Angebot, aber ich muß Mo & Di immer lange arbeiten. Habe ich diesmal halt Pech.....Aber hieß das nicht mal Mittwochsrunde???


----------



## surftigresa (16. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> PS: hoffe, aus Heiligenhaus wird nicht Eiligensaus


 
Keine Sorge. Wenn ich das Kommando habe, geht es auf jeden Fall ruhiger zu


----------



## Juppidoo (16. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Juppidoo (16. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Zum Glück wurden gegen den kollektiven Kollaps ein paar epische Bastelpausen rustikalerer Art eingestreut, blabla
> 
> ....



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, unser Kettenflicker Peter hat nach unserer Trennung noch 1-2 Kettenschlösser wegen Kettenriss verbaut. Jetzt hat er mind. 6 Stück drin. Die ganze Kette ist ein langes Kettenschloss. Aber sie ist ja seit Jahren noch so gut wie neu


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2011)

Je mehr Kettenschlösser er verbaut, desto neuer wird demnach die Kette. 
Ich rechne mal grob durch: Bei 3 Schlössern pro Tour macht das bei 112 Giedern 38 Touren, und die Kette ist wieder neuwertig. 
Kann man dann in der Bucht verkloppen. Ein tolles Geschäftsmodell!


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Juni 2011)

ja lässtert Ihr ruhig, da bin ich halt einemal der Pannenking 
Die neue ist doch schon bestellt und natürlich die Kettenschlösser


----------



## pommes5 (17. Juni 2011)

hhaus schaff ich um die uhrzeit nicht


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Juni 2011)

schade ich dachte ich könnte was neues von Dir / euch erfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (17. Juni 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> .... natürlich die Kettenschlösser




Wieso neue Kettenschlösser, kannst du doch wieder ausbauen...


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Juni 2011)

zwei davon sind nicht erst seit gestern drin


----------



## Manni (18. Juni 2011)

Gibt es für den Startpunkt in Heiligenhaus eine Adresse?
Vielleicht schaffe ich das ja auch, wäre mal interessant woanders zu fahren.

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## surftigresa (18. Juni 2011)

Manni schrieb:


> Gibt es für den Startpunkt in Heiligenhaus eine Adresse?
> Vielleicht schaffe ich das ja auch, wäre mal interessant woanders zu fahren.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Manni


 
Reicht die im LMB nicht?
Sonst gib halt Weilenburgstrasse 30 ins Navi ein. Da fährst Du dann aber dran vorbei und kommst kein 100m später an der Ecke Grubenstrasse an. Da einfach gerade aus auf einen Parkplatz rollen und fertig!

Würd' mich freuen, Dich mal wieder auf dem Bike zu sehen 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Juni 2011)

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Manni (18. Juni 2011)

Oh, ja. Den Termin habe ich wohl übersehen.

Danke.


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Juni 2011)

so den Grilltermin leg ich mal auf den 29stigten siebten fest
so ab 18 Uhr

Ich das Bier und die anderen Getränke samt Lokalitaten ( werd ich per PN bekannt geben )
Ihr den Rest wie totes Tier und Grünzeug

Grüsse
Peter


----------



## Kaminfreund (20. Juni 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> so den Grilltermin leg ich mal auf den 29stigten siebten fest
> so ab 18 Uhr
> 
> Ich das Bier und die anderen Getränke samt Lokalitaten ( werd ich per PN bekannt geben )
> ...



Ist notiert !!!


----------



## Juppidoo (20. Juni 2011)

eingetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (20. Juni 2011)

wolln wir ne facebook party draus machen?


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Juni 2011)

bist den dabei ?


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juni 2011)




----------



## Kaminfreund (20. Juni 2011)

Spielen wir Hallenhalma wenn es morgen regnet ?


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Juni 2011)

ich sau mich ein 
brauch mal wieder ein schönen braunton auf der Haut bin schon ganz blaß


----------



## Juppidoo (20. Juni 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Spielen wir Hallenhalma wenn es morgen regnet ?



Vielleicht hat die ERGO ja ein Key-Accounter-Meeting da irgendwo in der Nähe. Da ist doch auch immer die Sau los. Da sollten wir uns einfach einklinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. Juni 2011)

Das war noch die Humbug-Mülleimer, nicht die Ergo. Sollte aber letztendlich egal sein, da ist einer wie der andere 

Zu morgen kann ich angesichts des nun endlich eingetroffenen bergischen Sommers 2011 noch nix sagen. Ich schau mir die Wasserstandsmeldungen an und entscheide dann kurzfristig.


----------



## pommes5 (20. Juni 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> bist den dabei ?



erfährste rechtzeitig
ich weiß es noch nciht genau


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Juni 2011)

würd mich freuen


----------



## Kaminfreund (20. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das war noch die Humbug-Mülleimer, nicht die Ergo. Sollte aber letztendlich egal sein, da ist einer wie der andere
> 
> 
> will mal klug*******rn, die HMI ist eine Tochter der ERGO


----------



## Kaminfreund (20. Juni 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Enrgy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das war noch die Humbug-Mülleimer, nicht die Ergo. Sollte aber letztendlich egal sein, da ist einer wie der andere
> ...


----------



## Kaminfreund (20. Juni 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Kaminfreund schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ..... und die ERGO gehört der Mü Rück
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juni 2011)

Versuchste gerade, deinen Post-Count zu pushen ? 

Man kann Beiträge auch editieren! Ressourcenschonung und Nachhaltigkeit ist das Stichwort!


----------



## R2-D2 (20. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ressourcenschonung und Nachhaltigkeit ist das Stichwort!




Genau, denk an die Umwelt! Für einen wie mich ist das echt blöd, denn ich muss ja jeden Post ausdrucken, weil mir könnte ja TelDaFax jederzeit den Saft abdrehen...


nun, zur Sache: MTB
- morgen kann ich nicht, egal wie's Wetter wird
- zum Grillen kann ich auch nicht, da muss ich dem Ruf der Berge folgen


----------



## Kaminfreund (21. Juni 2011)

Bin leider raus heute, habe einen späten Termin.


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juni 2011)

wetter sieht ja trocken aus von oben, aber fango von unten, is klar!

um welche uhrzeit würde sich das teamtaxi vor meinem anwesen bemerkbar machen? damit ich dann mind. 10min früher schon parat stehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss den Termin leider wieder rausnehmen. Ich hab' jetzt schon seit ein paar Stunden wahnsinnige Kopfschmerzen und fühle mich auch sonst ziemlich miess. Wenn Ihr möchtet, würde ich ihn für nächsten Mittwoch wieder reinsetzen. Ok?

Tut mir leid! Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja alternativ Euch in der Wipperaue einsuhlen....

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Juppidoo (21. Juni 2011)

Hi Meli, 

dann erst mal gute Besserung. 
Wenn sich die Beschwerden wider erwarten ungünstig entwickeln... kann ich das Lightwill kriegen?

Ich steure dann 18.15 die Wipperaue an, hab mein Rad eh im Auto. Da ist das Wetter auch etwas besser.
Alternativ könnten wir meinetwegen auch in Burscheid starten am P&R.

Jungs, was sagt ihr?


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr möchtet, würde ich ihn für nächsten Mittwoch wieder reinsetzen. Ok?



Die nächsten 2 Wochen kann ich abends nicht, aber egal.

Gute Besserung 


An den Rest: Was machmer denn nun, wie üblich 18:15 WA? Ich wollte schon länger mal wieder Richtung Müngsten/Burgtrail


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juni 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> kann ich das Lightwill kriegen?



Ist dir das Enduro doch zu schwer, ne? Habs mir schon gedacht, du warst ja bergauf schon über den roten Bereich


----------



## Juppidoo (21. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ist dir das Enduro doch zu schwer, ne? Habs mir schon gedacht, du warst ja bergauf schon über den roten Bereich



Nein, das SpecEnduro ist top. So ein Lightwill taucht zwar nicht, aber man kann es gut verkloppen und sich Pedalen, Schuhe, Benzin usw. kaufen.

Zum Thema. Dann treffen wir uns 1815 an der WA und fahren zur Müngstener Brücke.


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Juni 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> und fahren zur Müngstener Brücke.


 

ohne mich, ich bin dann mit der Tochter zum Doc. 
Nächste Mittwoch kann ich auch nich.
Viel Spas an die übriggebliebenen.

Meli gute Besserung, ist warscheinlich das Wetter


----------



## Kaminfreund (21. Juni 2011)

Termin ist abgesagt, ich komme auch zur WA


----------



## Airhaenz (21. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich muss den Termin leider wieder rausnehmen. Ich hab' jetzt schon seit ein paar Stunden wahnsinnige Kopfschmerzen und fühle mich auch sonst ziemlich miess. Wenn Ihr möchtet, würde ich ihn für nächsten Mittwoch wieder reinsetzen. Ok?
> 
> ...



Hey Mel,

auch von mir Jute Besserung! Hatte mich gefreut dich mal wider zu sehen.
Aber aufgeschoben is ja nicht..
War  dann heute nochmal mit meinem Trialbike draußen. Man ist das Üben damit anstrengend


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juni 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Termin ist abgesagt, ich komme auch zur WA



dann hatte ich ja doch richtig gesehen, k-za irgendnezahl.

sorry jungs, ich hatte leider einen platten vorne und war daher erst um 18:35 vor ort. telefon vom juppi hab och nitt, sonst hätte ich ihm bescheid gegeben.

bin über glüder und jagenberg zum wiesenkotten runter, dann am *BEVERLY*  vorbei hoch nach hünger und den trail runter zur seng, wieder nach glüder und zurück. waren auch 48km und bin gerade erst reingeschneit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (22. Juni 2011)

Da haben wir noch eine schöne Abendrunde gedreht. Nachdem ein Mitfahrer, dessen Namen wir nicht nennen wollen bis 18.30 nicht am Start war und ich auch keine Tel-Nr. hatte sind wir dann gestartet. Herr @Kaminfreund und ich sind dann bei herrlichem Wetter noch stundenlang durch die verträumten Wälder gestreift.

Post für @enrgy


----------



## Kaminfreund (22. Juni 2011)

jo, Juppi die Runde war doch nett. Die Bremsbeläge:Trickstuff TS 830 NG
Wichtig ist, dass es die NG (new Generation) sind.

ACHTUNG liebe Gemeinde, nächste Woche ist Burgholz Time 
-----------------------

Leben und sterben in den Bergen der Wupper


----------



## Juppidoo (22. Juni 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ACHTUNG liebe Gemeinde, nächste Woche ist Burgholz Time
> -----------------------
> ...




Schon notiert, schon eingetragen.


----------



## Juppidoo (22. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit,

ich möchte am Sonntag mein Rad mal etwas ausführen.
Die Runde soll in Burscheid am P&R starten, über Altenberg Richtung Bergisch Gladbach gehen, über Hardt, Schallemich, Dabringhausen, Rausmühle und Hilgen zurück. Es werden relativ wenig Waldautobahnen sein.
Es wird schon ein paar Stunden dauern. Eine längere Pause ist geplant.
Verfahrer sind nicht vorgesehen
Wenn jemand Zahlen haben möchte, es werden ca. 60 Km und gut 1600 HM sein.
Hat jemand Lust. Ich wollte nicht zu spät starten, vielleicht so gegen 10 Uhr.


Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## herbyx (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo Juppi,

hätte Lust dabei zu sein.
Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt, ein bischen Wasser schadet aber nicht....

Allerdings macht es ohne Verfahren nicht wirklich Spaß!

Gruß,

Jürgen


----------



## Kaminfreund (24. Juni 2011)

Hey Juppi,

hört sich gut an, ein früher Start zwischen 09:00 und 10:00 wäre klasse.
Ich hole mir heute die Genehmigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (24. Juni 2011)

Juppi ich bin dabei !


----------



## Juppidoo (24. Juni 2011)

Super, dann sind wir ja schon 3. 
Das Wetter scheint wohl auch mit zu spielen.
Ich dachte daran um 10 Uhr zu starten, bin aber flexibel. Start wie gesagt vom P&P Parkplatz in Burscheid. Nach gut der Hälfte eine Pause in einer Lokalität oder ähnlich. Track hab ich.


----------



## pommes5 (24. Juni 2011)

Wir waren gestern in der Burgholzer Ecke unterwegs und wurden vom Förster freundlich aber bestimmt gebeten, den Lippe Trail nicht zu fahren, weil derzeit angeblich Schweine und Rehe unterwegs seien die man dadurch störe.

Auch wenn ich finde dass diese Argumentation völliger Unsinn ist, da dieser Trail ja nun seit vielen Jahren dort ist und ich dort noch nie was größeres als nen Vogel gesehen habe, haben wir es gestern dann unterlassen, den Trail zu fahren. Der freundliche Förster mit seinem geländigängigen Gefährt hätte sicher unten gewartet und aufs zur Kasse gebeten werden hatten wir nicht gerade Lust.

Nur so als Vorwarnung für eure Burgholz-Runde nächste Woche ...


----------



## Kaminfreund (24. Juni 2011)

welches ist den der Lippe Trail ? Solinger oder W´taler Seite ?


----------



## Kaminfreund (24. Juni 2011)

Jürgen + Jürgen, sollen wir 9:30 am P&R sagen, bis wir los kommen ist eh kurz vor 10:00


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juni 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ... bis wir los kommen ist eh kurz vor 10:00



 aber ich bin doch garnicht dabei


----------



## pommes5 (24. Juni 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> welches ist den der Lippe Trail ? Solinger oder W´taler Seite ?



Solinger Seite
oben flach mit ein paar Anliegern
Wegquerung
jetzt etwas mehr Gefälle, 2 Anlieger, 2 Mini Drops, 1 Sprung, dann ne steinige S-Kurven-Anlieger-Kombination gefolgt von Rumpelpiste
Wegquerung
Wurzelkurve links, wahlweise Drop oder Steilstück
Wegquerung
Steilstück, Steinsprung
Brücke

sollte reichen denke ich damit du weißt was ich meine


----------



## Juppidoo (24. Juni 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Jürgen + Jürgen, sollen wir 9:30 am P&R sagen, bis wir los kommen ist eh kurz vor 10:00



Das ist ja saufrüh. Ich bin dann um 9.45 da, früher geht nicht. (Bis 9.55 warten wir auf Volker.) Jürgen was sagt du dazu?
Noch jemand ohne Fahrschein?


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juni 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> ...Bis 9.55 warten wir auf Volker....



Das ist lieb. Ich werde an euch denken, wenn ich mich nochmal rumdrehe und dann gegen 1 aufstehe


----------



## herbyx (24. Juni 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Das ist ja saufrüh. Ich bin dann um 9.45 da, früher geht nicht. (Bis 9.55 warten wir auf Volker.) Jürgen was sagt du dazu?
> Noch jemand ohne Fahrschein?



Moin zusammen,

9 Uhr 45 ist ok für mich, ist doch ein vernünftiger Kompromiß ( mir wäre später lieber gewesen!

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (24. Juni 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Das ist ja saufrüh. Ich bin dann um 9.45 da, früher geht nicht. (Bis 9.55 warten wir auf Volker.) Jürgen was sagt du dazu?
> *Noch jemand ohne Fahrschein*?


 

hab ich was verpasst 

upps, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil

mal sehn ob ich frei bekomme dan muss ich aber warscheinlich nächste Woche die T3 Tour ausfallen lassen


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Juni 2011)

gefragt und gehnemigt  um neundreisig am R&R 
wir nehmen aber die Räder mit mehr Federweg oder


----------



## Juppidoo (24. Juni 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> bla bla
> 
> dan. muss ich aber warscheinlich nächste Woche die T3 Tour ausfallen lassen



Das mache ich genauso



Langenfelder schrieb:


> bla bla
> 
> wir nehmen aber die Räder mit mehr Federweg oder



... was denkst du denn

Schön, dass du mitkommst. Dann gibt es ja Riegel

Ins LMB stelle ich nichts mehr. 4 Leute ist perfekt. Wenn sich sonst noch jemand melden würde wäre natürlich o.k, aber über 6 ist schwierig denke ich.

Peter, lad den Track bei dir auch mal drauf, du weißt schon welchen und bring dein neues Elektrogefummele mit.


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Juni 2011)

ich fahr den doch ausem Kop, 
bring das Elektrodings trozdem mit


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juni 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> muss ich aber warscheinlich nächste Woche die T3 Tour ausfallen lassen





Juppidoo schrieb:


> Das mache ich genauso




Na dann kann ich mich ja dort gefahrlos anmelden


----------



## Juppidoo (24. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Na dann kann ich mich ja dort gefahrlos anmelden



Zumindest zum After-Tour-Drinking könntest du es zeitlich schaffen und dort dein Frühstück einnehmen. schnell weg


----------



## Kaminfreund (24. Juni 2011)

I freu mich !

Muß ich meine neu erstanden Unterzieher Protektoren Shirt und Hose tragen ? 
Knie- und Armschoner, FF Helm ? Elektrobike ?


----------



## pommes5 (25. Juni 2011)

Jacket + Brace bitte nicht vergessen. Scheint mir bei 1600hm angemessen.


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juni 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Jacket + Brace bitte nicht vergessen. Scheint mir bei 1600hm angemessen.



Genau, sind wahrscheinlich 10 x 160Hm mit dem Lift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2011)

Melde mich putzmunter zurück!!!! Danke für die guten Wünsche.

@Juppi,
meine Leiti gibt's nicht. Vor allem nicht, nachdem ich die Gabel vom Endi zerstört habe... 

... kann ich vielleicht mal länger als eine Woche zwei voll funktionstüchtige Bikes haben?!?!?! Menno, immer ist eins kaputt 

Wenn das zweite bis Mittwoch hält, bin ich dabei.

Gruss,
Meli


----------



## Juppidoo (27. Juni 2011)

So, unsere nette Runde ist dann auch beendet.
Ein tiefer Boden empfing uns gleich auf dem ersten Trail und begleitete uns treu bis zum Schluß. Die gefahrenen 62 km fühlten sich an wie gelaufene. Es war dennoch eine tolle Tour mit @Langenfelder und @herbyx.
@Kaminfreund mußte leider kurzfristig auf Wunsch eines Säuglings absagen.
Hat super Spaß gemacht





surftigresa schrieb:


> @Juppi,
> meine Leiti gibt's nicht. Vor allem nicht, nachdem ich die Gabel vom Endi zerstört habe...
> 
> bla bla
> ...




Meli,

ich wollte das Leidviel eh nur in Teilen verkaufen, auch weil es mir doch zu klein ist.

Mit der Gabel ist natürlich tragisch, aber Hauptsache du hast dich nicht gleich mit geschrottet.


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Juni 2011)

man war ich kaputt gestern, echt schwerer Boden.
Hab noch ne dreiviertel Stunde zum saubermachen vom Rad und ne stunde für mich gebraucht.


M. zwei Räder hat man damit immer eins zum fahren bereit steht


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mit der Gabel ist natürlich tragisch...



Ach was, die Freireiter sind doch die einzigen, die die Bikewirtschaft ankurbeln. Bei uns geht doch nie was kapott...


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2011)

Na wenn ihr eure Bikes auch mit einer dicken Schlammschicht schützt.... da kann ja nichts passieren


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Juni 2011)

Protektoren zum Nulltarif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (28. Juni 2011)

noch besser als der allseits beliebte rundumprotektor nach dem urlaub


----------



## Juppidoo (28. Juni 2011)

@Kaminfreund

das Wetter sieht ja für Mi nicht gerade prickelnd aus. Vielleicht sollten wir auf Do verschieben, da regnet´s wenigstens nicht. Vielleicht kommt da auch noch jemand mit.


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. Juni 2011)

@ Juppi, du hast recht, morgen sieht es nicht gut aus, ich habe den Termin heraus genommen. Do wird knapp da ich in Leverkusen einen Termin bis ca. 17:30 habe, ich würde mich den Opladenern um 18:00 anschließen.


----------



## Juppidoo (28. Juni 2011)

Die Opladener haben aber keinen Termin im LMB, oder ist das inkognito.
Oder meinst du joko´s Termin um 18.15?


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. Juni 2011)

ich habe jetzt nicht geschaut, die fahren aber generell Donnerstags


----------



## surftigresa (28. Juni 2011)

Also ich würde auch gerne Donnerstag fahren. Aber die Opladener sind mir zu schnell....


----------



## Juppidoo (28. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch gerne Donnerstag fahren. Aber die Opladener sind mir zu schnell....



Dann fahr bei joko mit, da fahren UR-Skotti und ich auch mit. Die Tour ist langsam und gut zum Quatschen.


----------



## surftigresa (28. Juni 2011)

ich versuch's, aber meistens bekomme ich das zeitlich leider nicht hin, weil das Lev.-Kreuz mir immer einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Aber ich werde das Rad auf jeden Fall mal mitnehmen.

Wer oder was ist UR-Skotti


----------



## Juppidoo (28. Juni 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich dachte du kennst den.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (28. Juni 2011)

Na toll, mit fremden Männern Werbung machen


----------



## Juppidoo (28. Juni 2011)

Ich kann da was arrangieren, ist aber nicht ganz billig.

Wir sehen uns dann vielleicht bei joko


----------



## Kaminfreund (29. Juni 2011)

na gut, ich komme auch zum Joko


----------



## surftigresa (2. Juli 2011)

Da mein Ruf ja jetzt eh ruiniert ist....

.... wie sieht es denn mit nächster Woche aus? Dienstag oder Mittwoch würde ich gerne noch mal fahren.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Juli 2011)

Hier Ich Ich Ich am Mittwoch

Vieleicht H-haus bitte bitte bitte

B-holz hatten wir schon öfter


----------



## Airhaenz (2. Juli 2011)

Hhaus würde mich freuen!


----------



## surftigresa (2. Juli 2011)

Na wenn Ihr mich so lieb bittet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11740

Gruss,
Meli


----------



## Kaminfreund (2. Juli 2011)

BHolz gibbet wenn, eh erst in 2 Wochen, bin erst mal die Plauze bräunen.


----------



## herbyx (2. Juli 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Na wenn Ihr mich so lieb bittet:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11740
> 
> ...





Erster!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (3. Juli 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Da mein Ruf ja jetzt eh ruiniert ist....
> 
> .... wie sieht es denn mit nächster Woche aus? Dienstag oder Mittwoch würde ich gerne noch mal fahren.
> 
> ...



Komme auch, kann dir dann auch mein neues Waden-Tatoo von den neuen Flatpedals zeigen. 15 cm lang, 1 cm tief, 1 cm breit und rot, dafür kostenlos. Sieht aus wie ein Reißverschluß.


----------



## herbyx (3. Juli 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Komme auch, kann dir dann auch mein neues Waden-Tatoo von den neuen Flatpedals zeigen. 15 cm lang, 1 cm tief, 1 cm breit und rot, dafür kostenlos. Sieht aus wie ein Reißverschluß.



Willkommen im Club!

Ich bringe dir am Mittwoch einen Reißverschluß mit, den montieren wir dann vor Ort-welche Farbe solls denn sein?


----------



## Juppidoo (3. Juli 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club!



Das hat @Langenfelder auch schon gesagt.

Schade, ich dachte, ich wäre irgendwie privilegiert mit meiner Ungeschicklichkeit


----------



## surftigresa (3. Juli 2011)

Keine Sorge, ich werde Dich trotzdem ein bisschen bemitleiden....


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juli 2011)

ihr haut euch noch zu klump mit eurem longtravel gerümpel, immer feste druff !! schön, wenn der schmerz nachläßt, oder? 

kleiner tip, kauf dir die trendigen kbu-schienbeinschoner und mach die nach hinten. damit beim näxten mal die macken auf der richtigen seite vom bein entstehen. pedal in die wade hauen, wie schwul ist das denn??? VORNE muß das reingehen, direkt bis auf den knochen! und dafür brauchste nicht mal eisdielen-pedale, das können auf 10Eu dinger von allkauf. aber du stehst ja noch am anfang deiner kriegsverletzungs-karriere. kommt noch, keine sorge  gibt ja aktuell genug beispiele für "höher-schneller-weiter-mehr aua" 

Ach ja, Mittwoch wäre ich bei geeignetem Wetter auch dabei, das Lazarett will ich mir anschauen!


----------



## surftigresa (3. Juli 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ihr haut euch noch zu klump mit eurem longtravel gerümpel, immer feste druff !! schön, wenn der schmerz nachläßt, oder?
> ....gibt ja aktuell genug beispiele für "höher-schneller-weiter-mehr aua"


 
Mal ganz ehrlich, so ein bisschen zu denken gibt mir das schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (3. Juli 2011)

das ist doch bloss der Neid, oder das wissen. Der V.+ hat doch Kampfspuren an Stellen die man nicht sieht, ( vom Moped fahren ) Kniki Knacki nah bei Sacki, 
Wenn man sich die Pedale in die Wade rammt kommt das warscheinlich vom Bergauf schieben ( is mir auch schon pasiert )


und Juppi Narben auf der Wade, sind gans gross im kommen und damit sind wir Hipp


----------



## Juppidoo (3. Juli 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> bla, bla
> 
> aber du stehst ja noch am anfang deiner kriegsverletzungs-karriere. kommt noch, keine sorge



Laß man stecken.

Um bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben muß ich eingestehen, daß man die metrischen Angaben des Reißverschlusses ins Reich des MTB-Latein verweisen muß. Dazu ist es in der Tat bei einer unkoordinierten Uphillaktion entstanden.
Also eingentlich nichts Spektakuläres.
So, ich hoffe am Mittwoch ist noch was zu zeigen, sonst kann ich´s ja auffrischen. Ich weiß ja jetzt wies geht.


----------



## pommes5 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich sags ja ... auch hochschieben will gelernt sein


----------



## Kaminfreund (4. Juli 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Laß man stecken.
> 
> Um bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben muß ich eingestehen, daß man die metrischen Angaben des Reißverschlusses ins Reich des MTB-Latein verweisen muß. Dazu ist es in der Tat bei einer unkoordinierten Uphillaktion entstanden.
> Also eingentlich nichts Spektakuläres.
> So, ich hoffe am Mittwoch ist noch was zu zeigen, sonst kann ich´s ja auffrischen. Ich weiß ja jetzt wies geht.




....ich sage auch nicht wie es passiert ist 

Sah aber schon Do. schlimm aus. Musste es genäht werden ?


----------



## Juppidoo (4. Juli 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ....ich sage auch nicht wie es passiert ist
> 
> Sah aber schon Do. schlimm aus. Musste es genäht werden ?



Keine Ahnung, ist kaum noch zu sehen.


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Juli 2011)

kann das sein das ich da jemanden mitnehmen soll?


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juli 2011)

Ähem *meld* ich dachte, da die Tour nur verschoben wurde, wären die restlichen Begleitumstände erhalten geblieben 
Wann wärste dann bei mir?

@juppi
warste eben schon wieder inne Wupperberjes tränieren? Ich meine, ich hätt dein Auti da gesehen D-IS irgendnenummerzwischen14und16 

Dann wirste uns ja mächtig verblasen übermorgen, so wie du im Saft stehst. Wäre schön, dieser Elan würde sich bis Ende März halten und dem Seniorenteam zu Gute kommen


----------



## Juppidoo (4. Juli 2011)

Nee, war ich nicht. Tagsüber kann ich mir nur selten mal freinehmen. Und im Winter fahr ich nicht, bin zu alt, das gibt Rheuma.


----------



## R2-D2 (4. Juli 2011)

Bin wieder im Lande und kann HH erst kurzfristig entscheiden, vielleicht klappt es ja...

Ach so, wenn Enrgy+ dabei ist, braucht man bestimmt keine Schoner oder so, gell?


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juli 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Tagsüber kann ich mir nur selten mal freinehmen.



War doch schon 19Uhr, als ich da vorbei gekommen bin. Tagsüber kann ich auch nicht. Schönheitsschlaf und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (5. Juli 2011)

20vor6 sollte reichen, könnte sein das es in Hilden und in Ratingen etwas dicker wird


----------



## Juppidoo (5. Juli 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Tagsüber kann ich auch nicht. Schönheitsschlaf und so...



Das hast du nun aber wirklich nicht nötig.


----------



## ultra2 (5. Juli 2011)

Ich find schon.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich find schon.



Sag ich doch. Die Leute aus den eigenen Reihen sind ja auch immer so überschwänglich gut zu einem. Kennste ja selber...


----------



## ultra2 (5. Juli 2011)

Nö, funktioniert bei uns leider garnicht.


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Juli 2011)

das liegt an der Erziehung, manchmal will ( sollte ) man die Wahrheit nicht höhren


----------



## surftigresa (6. Juli 2011)

Impressionen von heute:






Jeder so, wie er wollte...





Manche einfach zu schnell für mich....





Und sogar mit Überraschungsgast 

Ein sehr schöner Tagesausklang!!!!! Gerne wieder.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## herbyx (6. Juli 2011)

Ein sehr schöner Tagesausklang!!!!! Gerne wieder.


Kann ich nur bestätigen, danke für die schöne Tour!

Zeigs den Jungs bei level 5, viel Spaß,

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juli 2011)

Jaja, da hat Miss M. ein sehr abwechslungsreiches Ründchen gebastelt! Die Sitzphasen auf dem Rad waren nie zu lang, immer ging es mal wieder für einen kurzen Abstecher auf versteckte Spaßtrails.
Die Abfahrten waren genau nach meinem Geschmack: verwinkelt, teils technisch, trotzdem mit viel Fluss - ääh, FLOW - und vor allem nicht gleich nach 20sek zuende. Prima, so mag ich das!

Einziger Wermutstropfen, der unsägliche Fluglärm. Was war da denn los, man weiß´es nicht Das ging ja mal ganrnicht.  

Muß ich mir wohl doch noch den Track schicken lassen, wa?!

PS: nach meiner letzthin geäußerten Sticheleien gegen Protektoren waren die Dinger doch gestern glatt so gut wie nicht zu sehen. Folge: KEIN Sturz, KEINE Verletzten! So mut dat! Obwohl - ich hole mir vielleicht doch einen Satz, denn diese Brennnesseln iiih, aua aua!


Spruch des Abends: "Der Förster ist der beste Freund unserer Mutter" - von den 2 Dirt-Kiddies. (Gedachte Antwort: Weiß das auch der Papi?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (7. Juli 2011)

weiß das auch der Papi


----------



## JohnnyT (7. Juli 2011)

Apropos Dirt-Kiddies: Wer mal die Kids richtig fliegen sehen will: 

Dieses Wochenende ist die absolute Weltelite auf 20-Zöllern zu Gast in Köln, im Jugendpark!

http://www.bmxmasters.com

Wer noch nie da war: Wirklich sehr empfehlens- und sehenswert 


Ralf


----------



## Langenfelder (9. Juli 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> so den Grilltermin leg ich mal auf den 29stigten siebten fest
> so ab 18 Uhr
> 
> Ich das Bier und die anderen Getränke samt Lokalitaten ( werd ich per PN bekannt geben )
> ...


 
Damit der nicht in vergessenheit gerät 
Dabei 
@ V+
@ Offenkumpel
@ Jupp
@ P5 ?
@ M.
@herbx?
hab ich einen nicht bedacht?

wahr ne echt schöne runde, 
da stellt sich mir die Frage ist da noch mehr ind der Gegend


----------



## pommes5 (9. Juli 2011)

is noch zu lang hin als dass ich jetzt was festes sagen könnte


----------



## R2-D2 (9. Juli 2011)

@Longfielder:

29er: Kann leider definitiv nicht, da im Urlaub in den Bergen...


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juli 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> is noch zu lang hin als dass ich jetzt was festes sagen könnte



die tage bis dahin lassen sich doch gut *auszählen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (10. Juli 2011)

was is mit Mittwoch, kommt einer mit in alte Gefilde
Wupperberge rauf und runter ?


----------



## R2-D2 (10. Juli 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> was is mit Mittwoch, kommt einer mit in alte Gefilde
> Wupperberge rauf und runter ?




bin außer Landes


----------



## Juppidoo (10. Juli 2011)

Das Wetter ist Mi wohl schlecht. Di oder Do ist eher trocken.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Juli 2011)

die kommenden 2 wochen kann ich nicht abends


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Juli 2011)

na gut ich werd morgen auch nicht fahren.
Aber am Donnerstag, da geh ich dem Joko auf die _Eier_


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Juli 2011)

auch die werden naß sein am Donnerstag...


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juli 2011)

und dreckich


----------



## Langenfelder (13. Juli 2011)

spielverderber


----------



## surftigresa (13. Juli 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Damit der nicht in vergessenheit gerät
> Dabei
> @ V+
> @ Offenkumpel
> ...



Freut mich, dass es Euch Spass gemacht hat 
Ja, da ist noch mehr. Ich suche nur noch nach einem Weg, um um lange Verbindungsetappen rumzukommen. Da muss ich noch ein bisschen exploren.

Viele Grüsse aus den Dolomiten,
Melanie, ziemlich platt aber auch verdammt zufrieden (5 von 7 Etappen geschafft )


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Juli 2011)

was soll ich sagen war gar nicht übel beim Joko, aber bleibt Ihr ruhig zu Hause und pflegt euern Speckmantel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (15. Juli 2011)

das war ja wohl eher für fahranfänger gedacht. daß du da gleich rotzfrech nen platz belegst, ich kann mich nur framdschämen für dich!
aber vielleicht wirst du ja jetzt zum kehrengott und bremst den kottentrail aufm vorderrad runter


----------



## Juppidoo (16. Juli 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> was soll ich sagen war gar nicht übel beim Joko, aber bleibt Ihr ruhig zu Hause und pflegt euern Speckmantel



Kommst du heute um 11 Uhr mit? Oder bist du noch zu erschöpft alter Mann? Bin schon angemeldet.


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Juli 2011)

Die Arbeit ruft.


----------



## R2-D2 (22. Juli 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Die Arbeit ruft.



Genug gearbeitet! Ich wollte morgen vielleicht mal eine Spontanrunde drehen, vermutlich nachmittags. Jemand interessiert?


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juli 2011)

nachmittags ist ok, wann und wo?


----------



## R2-D2 (22. Juli 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> nachmittags ist ok, wann und wo?



Wo ist mir egal: WA, Lidl L'lingen oder Kapeller Weg.

Wann muss ich morgen noch mit der Family ausloten...


----------



## R2-D2 (23. Juli 2011)

sorry, klappt heut nicht


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juli 2011)

na gut, dann schau ich wohl erstmal f1 qualy und sehe danach mal, ob mich der regen noch rauslässt.


----------



## Juppidoo (23. Juli 2011)

Ich such mit Morgen mal eine Regenpause um etwas zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. Juli 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich such mit Morgen mal eine Regenpause um etwas zu fahren.



ist deine garage so groß?


----------



## Juppidoo (24. Juli 2011)

So, ihr Schlafmützen.

Bevor die Bikes komplett einstauben oder in den großen Garagen nicht mehr gefunden werden.

Hier bitte mitfahren   www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11296

Nach der langen Abstinenz auch wiedereinsteigerfahrtauglich


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Juli 2011)

na gut überredet


----------



## Juppidoo (24. Juli 2011)

Nochmal was anderes.

Hat jemand einen Tip für ein Bikehotel in den Vogesen für ein verlängertes WE? Besonderer Komfort ist nicht erforderlich, hauptsache die Bedienung sieht gut aus.
Startpunkt für die Tagentouren sollte Munster sein.


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juli 2011)

such dir am besten nen swingerclub. super essen, nette "bedienung" und französich for free...

mittwoch kann ich nicht, bin dart spielen


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Juli 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> blabla swingerclub....
> 
> bin dart spielen




Bring das Teil mal am Fr mit, dann können wir einen ausspielen oder spielst du das mur mit deinen Kumpels im Club.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (25. Juli 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Nochmal was anderes.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tip für ein Bikehotel in den Vogesen für ein verlängertes WE? Besonderer Komfort ist nicht erforderlich, hauptsache die Bedienung sieht gut aus.
> Startpunkt für die Tagentouren sollte Munster sein.





Hallo Juppi,

frag mal den Franky-X, der hat da schon mal Urlaub gemacht!

Bis Mittwoch


----------



## surftigresa (25. Juli 2011)

@Langenfelder,
Mir fehlt da noch eine Adresse für Freitag!?!? Was sollten wir denn noch mal mitbringen?

Sommerliche Grüsse,
Melanie


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Juli 2011)

bei dem bescheidenen Wetter wollt Ihr tatsächlich Grillen, ich weiß nich ob das so eine gute Idee ist,


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juli 2011)

Ähem, ich hab mir den Freitagabend jetzt extra seit Wochen freigehalten, und warum sollen 23° und nur 30% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit (also de facto trocken) nicht zum grillen taugen? Was willst du sonst macht, etwa biken?!?


----------



## Juppidoo (26. Juli 2011)

Peter guck mal, das gelbe ist die Sonne.


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Juli 2011)

Okay Ihr habt es so gewollt aber hinterher nich jammern

ich mach die Getränke den Grill und die Lokalitäten, mit Werkzeug und Sitzgelegenheiten.

Da ich nicht weiß wer welches Fleisch bevorzugt, bringt jeder sein eigenes mit.
Einer oder Zwei machen Salat
einer die Saucen, Baguett, Knoblauchbutter.

Wer macht was?  Kopieren und eintragen


----------



## surftigresa (26. Juli 2011)

Baguette!
Weniger als 40Grad und ich jammer auf jeden Fall!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juli 2011)

ich werde ein paar eimerchen kartoffelsalat vom aldi und hela cetchup mitbringen, muß aber erstmal schauen, wieviele wir überhaupt sind. zur not kann ich ja nochmal schnell rüberflitzen.


----------



## Kaminfreund (26. Juli 2011)

Saucen !!!!!!


----------



## herbyx (26. Juli 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Okay Ihr habt es so gewollt aber hinterher nich jammern
> 
> ich mach die Getränke den Grill und die Lokalitäten, mit Werkzeug und Sitzgelegenheiten.
> 
> ...




Auweia, da bin ich wohl spät dran.

Dann muß ich wohl einen Salat machen-da müssen wir dann durch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (27. Juli 2011)

Da bin ich ja nicht zu früh gekommen, alles vergeben, Glück gehabt.

Nein, nein, ich denk mir was aus. 
Aber wehe es ist zu kalt oder bewölkt.


----------



## hansmeier (27. Juli 2011)

Findet die Tour heute trotz des bescheidenen Wetters statt? Würde gerne mal mitfahren...


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Juli 2011)

einfach im LMB oder im Fred schauen, wird falls nicht gefahren wird`s hier bekanntgegeben


----------



## hansmeier (27. Juli 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> einfach im LMB oder im Fred schauen, wird falls nicht gefahren wird`s hier bekanntgegeben



Gutgut. Ich bin für die 18:15 Runde aber wieder raus. Werde schon früher starten.


----------



## Juppidoo (27. Juli 2011)

Mahlzeit die Damen,

auf vielfachen Wunsch habe ich die Tour für Heute Abend rausgenommen.

Ist mir auch ganz recht. 

Bis nächste Woche bzw. vorher.

Jürgen


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Juli 2011)

schade aber wenn du schon Nass am Treff bist,

kann der beste Trail das nicht mehr wegmachen


So kommt noch einer am Fr. zum Grillen? oder sind das alle.
Vermissen werd ich die Moni und P5 und der R2 kütt auch nich


----------



## hansmeier (27. Juli 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit die Damen,
> 
> auf vielfachen Wunsch habe ich die Tour für Heute Abend rausgenommen.
> 
> ...



Besser is. War echt fieses Wetter und alles suuuuper rutschig.


----------



## Franky-X (27. Juli 2011)

Ja ja ich weiß, bin etwas spät dran, würde aber auch gerne zum Grillen kommen.

Hab das etwas aus dem Blick verloren - etwas Stress im Büro und anschließend noch ne halbe Weltreise zu Canyon.

Bin gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück und war diese Woche schon 2x in Koblenz  (4x 125 km = 500 km) Bike Dienstag zur Reparatur abgegeben und Mittwoch wieder abgeholt.

Ich würde wenn´s recht ist noch Knabberspaß beisteuern.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Juppidoo (27. Juli 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Besser is. War echt fieses Wetter und alles suuuuper rutschig.




Nächste Woche wird wohl besser sein.



@Franky-X
dann bis Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (1. August 2011)

Burgholz ist online !


----------



## Langenfelder (1. August 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Burgholz ist online !


 

hab ich gestern schon gebucht


----------



## surftigresa (2. August 2011)

Hatte ich auch mal gebucht... bin aber leider wieder raus 

Auf der Arbeit drehen mal wieder alle am Rad... am Hamsterrad, in dem ich sitze... na wenigstens auch Sport....

Viel Spass und KEIN Regen!!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (2. August 2011)

Nehmt euch Licht mit, war eben schon schön duster im Wald um 9!


----------



## Langenfelder (3. August 2011)

wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue wird mir anders :kotz:es hat angefangen zu Regnen, na super,
aber bis heut Abend ist ja noch was Zeit
M. schade und V+ du fährst ohne uns


----------



## Kaminfreund (3. August 2011)

..... noch habe ich Hoffnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansmeier (3. August 2011)

Uhh... das sieht schlecht aus heute.


----------



## Enrgy (3. August 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> und V+ du fährst ohne uns



Jaa, muß mich etwas schonen, Burgholz ist mir zu stressig mit euch Racern. 
Von der Zeit her passt das aber ganz gut bis jetzt mit der Fahrerei, morgens 30min, abends 40min incl. Baustellen und schläfrigen Einheimischen. Durch die 35h Woche komm ich schon um 15.45 raus und bin so gegen 16.30 daheim.


----------



## Manni (3. August 2011)

Und wird gefahren? Ich muß jetzt gleich losfahren und will nachher nicht alleine da stehen.

Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Juppidoo (3. August 2011)

Denke schon, das wir fahren. Ich mach mich gleich auf den Weg.


----------



## Langenfelder (3. August 2011)

Wir fahren


----------



## Juppidoo (3. August 2011)

So Mark, tolle Tour hast du heute wieder zusammengestellt.
Vor allem die neuen flowigen Trails waren erste Sahne.

Das verpflichtet


----------



## Kaminfreund (4. August 2011)

Gracias


----------



## Langenfelder (4. August 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-erZnHVcFk&NR=1"]âªSchleimerâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## pommes5 (11. August 2011)

Hat Sonntag jemand Lust auf ein Ründchen ab WA? Gegen halb 11 - 11?


----------



## Franky-X (12. August 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Hat Sonntag jemand Lust auf ein Ründchen ab WA? Gegen halb 11 - 11?



Sonntag habe ich schon verplant, aber hier ist noch ne interessante Tour nächste Woche Samstag an der Ahr.

Jürgen und ich sind schon dabei - obwohl, nur was für Frühaufsteher 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12080

Vielleicht sieht man sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (12. August 2011)

Frühaufsteher wär ja nich das Problem ... aber diese Kehrenkacke da unten ... nich meins.


----------



## surftigresa (12. August 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Frühaufsteher wär ja nich das Problem ... aber diese Kehrenkacke da unten ... nich meins.


 
man gewöhnt sich dran... und dann wird man süchtig


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2011)

Nächsten Mittwoch hab ich abends wieder Zeit, Wetter soll auch gut werden, wie wäre es mit der angesprochenen "just around Wipperaue"-Tour? 30km/650Hm, max Entfernung vom Startpunkt 4km Luftlinie.
Wenns genehm ist, stell ichs rein


----------



## surftigresa (13. August 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nächsten Mittwoch hab ich abends wieder Zeit, Wetter soll auch gut werden, wie wäre es mit der angesprochenen "just around Wipperaue"-Tour? 30km/650Hm, max Entfernung vom Startpunkt 4km Luftlinie.
> Wenns genehm ist, stell ichs rein


 
genehm, genehm!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2011)

Aye aye, Ma'am!


----------



## hansmeier (13. August 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Aye aye, Ma'am!



Anfänger / Luschen geeignet?


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2011)

Klar, ist keine Freeride Tour. Keine Drops, Kicker oder so gebautes Mistzeugs. Reine Naturabfahrten aus ökologischem Anbau


----------



## hansmeier (13. August 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Klar, ist keine Freeride Tour. Keine Drops, Kicker oder so gebautes Mistzeugs. Reine Naturabfahrten aus ökologischem Anbau



Nur Abfahrten?  Je nachdem wie viel (oder wenig) ich heute Abend saufe, melde ich mich mal gaaaanz vorsichtig als Mitfahrer. Treffpunkt war wo genau?

Edit: WAH. Das is ja erst Mittwoch... vergiß das mit dem saufen.


----------



## Langenfelder (13. August 2011)

da bin ich in den Bergen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Edit: WAH. Das is ja erst Mittwoch... vergiß das mit dem saufen.



Es gibt Leute, die schaffen das 

Bekannter Treffpunkt neben der Wipperauer Wupperbrücke, da wo immer die ganzen Autos im Feldweg stehen.


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> da bin ich in den Bergen



schön für dich, hoffentlich haste trockenes wetter


----------



## hansmeier (13. August 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die schaffen das
> 
> Bekannter Treffpunkt neben der Wipperauer Wupperbrücke, da wo immer die ganzen Autos im Feldweg stehen.



Hier?

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ll...7913,6.918167&sspn=0.950919,2.095642&t=h&z=17


----------



## pommes5 (13. August 2011)

ja

watt is nu mit morgen? keiner?


----------



## R2-D2 (13. August 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ja
> 
> watt is nu mit morgen? keiner?




Morgen früh? Schwimmen?
http://www.wetteronline.de/Nordrhein-Westfalen/Solingen.htm


----------



## pommes5 (13. August 2011)

kanns mir nicht aussuchen ...

einzige möglichkeit die ganze woche, da spielt das wetter keine rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Hier?
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ll...7913,6.918167&sspn=0.950919,2.095642&t=h&z=17



jou, da wo die autos am feldweg stehen





pommes5 schrieb:


> kanns mir nicht aussuchen ...
> einzige möglichkeit die ganze woche, da spielt das wetter keine rolle



lieber regen als kehren, gell?


----------



## on any sunday (13. August 2011)

... aber diese Wasserkacke da unten ... nich meins. 

P.S. Dürfte an den Bodenverhältnissen nichts ändern, ist wie im tiefsten Herbst, nur wärmer.


----------



## pommes5 (13. August 2011)

so sieded uss


----------



## R2-D2 (13. August 2011)

ich würde morgen vormittags auch wollen, allerdings ist nach 10t Urlaub in den Alpen der Drang nicht so groß, dass ich fahren müsste während ein Hr. N seine Arche zu Wasser lässt .
Vielleicht ist es ja mittags schon wieder trocken (von oben)?


----------



## R2-D2 (14. August 2011)

War gerade am RioGrande, sieht nicht schlaecht aus mit soviel Wasser!

Trailinfo: Hintere Pilzabfahrt (am Schild runter) und Orth sind bis auf einen Baum von den Schneebruchschäden geräumt, dafür ist die alte Brück noch unter einem Baum begraben. Sieht so aus als ob man die Brück aufgegebn hat.

Habe mich für Mittwoch angemeldet, aber unter Vorbehalt.


----------



## Enrgy (14. August 2011)

bin auch grad wieder eingetrudelt, war ne nette tour im späten sonnenschein! soll ja leute geben, die morgens im regen fahren (müssen/wollen)...


----------



## hansmeier (14. August 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> bin auch grad wieder eingetrudelt, war ne nette tour im späten sonnenschein! soll ja leute geben, die morgens im regen fahren (müssen/wollen)...


----------



## Juppidoo (14. August 2011)

Mahlzeit,

bin nach 6 Regentagen in einer Woche von der Nordseeinsel zurück. Wenn das keine gute Ausbeute ist.

Ich komme dann Mittwoch mit, ich fahre jetzt auch bei Regen aus allen Richtungen. (mit meinem Ostfriesennerz)
Bis denn


----------



## R2-D2 (15. August 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> bin nach 6 Regentagen in einer Woche von der Nordseeinsel zurück. n



Schade um die vielen verpassten Touren dort, ist ja ein Trail-Dorado! Wieviel Hm hattest Du denn vorgehabt?


----------



## Juppidoo (15. August 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Schade um die vielen verpassten Touren dort, ist ja ein Trail-Dorado! Wieviel Hm hattest Du denn vorgehabt?



Der größte Uphill waren die Stufen morgens zum Bäcker. Aber der Regen und der Gegenwind waren furchterregend.

Na denn bis Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (17. August 2011)

Bin raus für heute


----------



## Enrgy (17. August 2011)

schade, gehörst ja schon zum inventar 

dürfte aber eigentlich nix für dich unbekanntes dabei sein, also außer UNS verpaßt du nix...


----------



## surftigresa (17. August 2011)

Hatte mich auch schon auf EUCH gefreut 

Nächste Woche kommt mein Chef endlich aus dem Urlaub zurück. Dann kann der sich mal um den ganzen Sch... hier kümmern!!!!!!


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. August 2011)

hallo!

vielen dank für die geile runde gestern abend. hat sehr viel spaß gemacht. 

das hat der mr Enrgy sehr jut jemacht, und vielen dank für das leuchtmittel.

ciao thomas


----------



## Enrgy (18. August 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...und vielen dank für das leuchtmittel...



Tja, wenn du die Handlampe zuhause vergisst....


----------



## Juppidoo (20. August 2011)

Mahlzeit die Damen,

was machen wir Mittwoch. WA oder hat jemand andere Vorschläge?


----------



## surftigresa (21. August 2011)

Wenn Interesse besteht, könnte ich alternativ H-Haus anbieten. Hatte aber leider immer noch keine Zeit, mal eine neue Runde zu erfahren...


----------



## R2-D2 (21. August 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit die Damen,
> 
> was machen wir Mittwoch. WA oder hat jemand andere Vorschläge?




bin im Urlaub bis Anfang Sept


----------



## Juppidoo (22. August 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> bin im Urlaub bis Anfang Sept



Du armer Kerl. Aber du kannst ja hier mitlesen, dann verpaßt du nichts.

Viel Spaß

@mel: ich glaube, ich fahre am Mi mal bei bibi Blocksberg mit, siehe LMB. Das hatte ich schon länger mal vor. Kannst ja mitkommen, du mußt ja eh in die Richtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (22. August 2011)

Das Übliche am Mittwoch...


----------



## surftigresa (22. August 2011)

Eingetragen! Und wenn ich es diesmal nicht schaffe, gebe ich entweder das Hobby oder meinen Job auf!!!

@juppi
Nicht ganz meine Richtung. Ich wohne doch im Kölner Westen!


----------



## Kaminfreund (22. August 2011)

Nabend, ich setze auch aus,

bin dann ab Ende der Woche in Italien zum AlpX Marmolata.


----------



## Franky-X (23. August 2011)

Hallo allerseits

bin leider auch raus,

habe beim erneuern des Antriebsstrangs festgestellt das der Freilauf/Rotor defekt ist.

Bis nächste Woche

Gruß Frank


----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2011)

Tour findet statt, der Regen wird schwächer


----------



## surftigresa (24. August 2011)

Nönönö, da bin ich raus... da arbeite ich lieber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ... da arbeite ich lieber...



wäre ja ganz was neues...

wir werden nachher noch sonne haben, isch schwöer, alde! 

also hier ist der sowieso nur sehr schwache regen durch und es kommt nix nach. war ja nicht mal die straße richtig nass. aber das mußt du mit deinem gewissen gaaaanz alleine an deinem schreibtisch ausmachen. aber so wie ich dich kenne, fährste ja doch gleich ne runde hinter der firma....


----------



## surftigresa (24. August 2011)

Nene, heute laufe ich nur noch..... und zwar Amok....


----------



## thoni (24. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Runde. 
War zwar eher 'ne Flachetappe, hat abertrotzdem viel Spaß gemacht.

Bis demnächst, Gruß Thomas


----------



## Kaminfreund (25. August 2011)

Klar, der Enrgy ist ja auch eher flach )


----------



## Juppidoo (25. August 2011)

Während @Enrgy gestern die Power-Luschen durch heimatliche Gefinde geführt hat bin ich fremd gegangen.

Ich hab mit Bibi Blocksberg und Konsorten die Lohmarer Wälder durchstreift. Da sollten wir mal ein Auswärtsspiel machen, vielleicht auch an einem WE. Das ist schon lohnenswert.


----------



## Enrgy (25. August 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Da sollten wir mal ein Auswärtsspiel machen, vielleicht auch an einem WE. Das ist schon lohnenswert.



Dabei aber Schnorchel und Taucheranzug nicht vergessen. Oder man fährt bei Dauerfrost (zumindest im Naaftal und Seitentälern) 

Aber sind ja nur noch 67 tage bis zum Winterpokal...


----------



## bibi1952 (25. August 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dabei aber Schnorchel und Taucheranzug nicht vergessen. Oder man fährt bei Dauerfrost (zumindest im Naaftal und Seitentälern)


----------



## Enrgy (25. August 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> ...Ich komm nochmal vorbei, wenn es tocken ist für die Trails, die wir gestern nicht fahren konnten...





bibi1952 schrieb:


> War schon heftig gestern Abend. Nasser Untergrund ...



blubb blubb....


----------



## Juppidoo (25. August 2011)

Vielleicht können sich @bibi und @enrgy als Lokal-Meteoriten verzeihung Meteorologen ja mal einen Termin ausgucken an dem es von oben und unten trochen ist.
Dann schlagen wir da mal mit ein paar Leuten auf.


----------



## pommes5 (25. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (27. August 2011)

Hab für Mittwoch noch mal einen Termin für H-Haus eingestellt!

Dann kann ich immerhin bis 18:00 Uhr arbeiten und danach jeden mit der Begründung wegschicken, dass Ihr ja wartet  damit sollte ich es dann endlich mal wieder schaffen, unter der Woche aufs Bike zu kommen.....

Gruss,
Melanie, ich hoffe, Ihr kennt mich noch


----------



## Juppidoo (28. August 2011)

Gute Idee


----------



## Juppidoo (28. August 2011)

Mahlzeit,

drehe gleich noch eine Runde. Bin gegen 13.30 Uhr an der Wipperaue. Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte, ich gucke ob jemand auf der Brücke steht.


----------



## hansmeier (28. August 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> drehe gleich noch eine Runde. Bin gegen 13.30 Uhr an der Wipperaue. Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte, ich gucke ob jemand auf der Brücke steht.



Wir treffen uns um 13:45 an der Brücke in Nesselrath. Können ja dann zusammen fahren.


----------



## Juppidoo (28. August 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns um 13:45 an der Brücke in Nesselrath. Können ja dann zusammen fahren.



Hi, das ist die gleiche Brücke glaube ich 13.45 Uhr sollte ungefähr klappen. Wird etwas knapp bei mir.


----------



## surftigresa (28. August 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Gute Idee


 
Na dann ab zur Anmeldung!

Wenn ich schon keine Ausrede mehr habe, gibt es für Dich auch keine


----------



## Juppidoo (30. August 2011)

Mahlzeit die Herren,

seid ihr alle noch in der Kur oder habt ihr gemeinsam eure Lesebrillen verlegt.

Mel hat für Mi eine Tour ausgeschrieben und keiner der Sonioren kommt.

Bis denmächst


----------



## Enrgy (30. August 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mel hat für Mi eine Tour ausgeschrieben und keiner der Sonioren kommt.



du vertrittst uns schon würdig, da vertrauen wir dir voll und ganz.

diese woche kann ich abends nicht und der rest hat U-R-L-A-U-B, ein umstand, für welchen die guidöse vollstes verständnis haben dürfte


----------



## surftigresa (30. August 2011)

Äh, nein, ich habe für nichts Verständnis 

@Juppi,
kleiner Kreis ist doch auch mal schön  dann packe ich die richtig tollen Dinger aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. August 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Äh, nein, ich habe für nichts Verständnis



Sprichst schon wie dein Chef...





surftigresa schrieb:


> kleiner Kreis ist doch auch mal schön  dann packe ich die richtig tollen Dinger aus....



Steilvorlage, aber ich sach jez bessa nix...

PS: gibts von Sonntag nen Track oder hat der Häuptling alle GPSse vorher konfisziert?


----------



## hansmeier (30. August 2011)

Sonntag mit Juppi? Habbiiich.


----------



## Enrgy (30. August 2011)

nee, sonntach mit handlampe


----------



## Juppidoo (30. August 2011)

..... wo du dich so schön bei Meli eingeschleimt hast stehen die Chancen wohl nicht besonders für den Track

...und von Morgen gibts auch keinen


----------



## R2-D2 (30. August 2011)

Kann morgen nicht nach HH, wird zu knapp.
Ich werde ca. 18:30 von WA aus fahren, wenn noch einer Interesse hat, bitte morgen melden.


----------



## surftigresa (31. August 2011)

Klar gibt es einen Track.... aber ich glaube, ich finde ihn nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (31. August 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ich werde ca. 18:30 von WA aus fahren, wenn noch einer Interesse hat, melden.



Hallo Rolf,

wenn`s nicht so dreckig wird komme ich mit 
Bin um 18:30 vor Ort

Gruß
Uli


----------



## R2-D2 (31. August 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> wenn`s nicht so dreckig wird komme ich mit




ne,ne, bei mir bleibt alles sauber...
(ich packe ja auch keine "tollen Dinger" aus, gell Mel?)

also, 18:30 geht klar!


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2011)

Nää, dä Ulli, isch glaubet nitt, dä leebt noch! Schade daß ich heut nicht kann. 
Dann mal viel Spaß den ganzen Kampfgruppen!


----------



## hummock (31. August 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nää, dä Ulli, isch glaubet nitt, dä leebt noch!



Urlaub
und dann geh ich auch erst um 2:30 schlafen

Gruß
Uli


----------



## Juppidoo (1. September 2011)

Meli, sehr schöne Tour gestern und sehr angenehme Gesellschaft.
Du hast die Gäste gut ausgewählt.


----------



## surftigresa (1. September 2011)

Danke, danke! Es war mir eine Ehre 

@herby,
was macht das Bein?


----------



## Juppidoo (1. September 2011)

Noch was anderes.

Am Wochenende würde ich gern ab Samstag Vormittag eine Tour machen.
Sonntag ist Regen angesagt, Samtag Sonnenschein, daher Samstag.

Was ist mit der X-Fraktion (herby-X und Frankie-X). Wollt ihr nicht mal die Glüder-Trails aufbereiten? Treffpunkt dann z.B. Glüder.

Oder halt etwas anderes, was man nicht täglich fährt und was in der Nähe ist.

Bis denn


Jürgen


----------



## herbyx (1. September 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Danke, danke! Es war mir eine Ehre
> 
> @herby,
> was macht das Bein?



Moin! 5 Stiche und ne nette blonde Ärztin..... und vorerst Bikeverbot ( woran ich mich nach der letzten schlechten Erfahrung auch erstmal halten werde )

Deshalb @ Juppi: We muß ich leider passen....:kotz:

Euch trotzdem viel Spaß!!!


----------



## surftigresa (1. September 2011)

Ich hoffe Du hast die Ärztin wenigstens beeindrucken können  So ein Sch....

Gute Besserung!!!!!!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Juppidoo (1. September 2011)

Na denn erst mal gute Besserung, shit happens.

Protektoren auf dem Spielplatz sind vielleicht doch ganz sinnvoll.
Das unterschätzt man schon.

Bis demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (1. September 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du hast die Ärztin wenigstens beeindrucken können  So ein Sch....
> 
> Gute Besserung!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Natürlich war die beeindruckt. Der Geheimtip vom Juppi hat funktioniert-auf Blut stehn Sie alle.....

bis die Tage


----------



## surftigresa (1. September 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> -auf Blut stehn Sie alle.....
> 
> bis die Tage


 
 in manchen Punkten bin ich wohl wirklich nicht typisch Frau


----------



## R2-D2 (1. September 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> in manchen Punkten bin ich wohl wirklich nicht typisch Frau



Da fallen mir auch wieder min. 10 Sprüche zu ein, aber ich lasse die mal sein. 

@herbyX: Gute Besserung! 

@Hummock: Ich hoffe, es war nicht zu schmutzig.


----------



## surftigresa (1. September 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Da fallen mir auch wieder min. 10 Sprüche zu ein, aber ich lasse die mal sein.


 
Vielleicht als PN????


----------



## Enrgy (1. September 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Am Wochenende würde ich gern ab Samstag Vormittag eine Tour machen...



Leider inkompatibel zu meinen Schlafgewohnheiten am WE 

Vor 3 Uhr steig ich nicht aufs Rad


PS: wie stelle ich eigentlich Text durchgestrichen dar? dieses ... funzt nicht


----------



## hummock (2. September 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> @Hummock: Ich hoffe, es war nicht zu schmutzig.



Alles bestens


----------



## Juppidoo (2. September 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Und Jürgen, schon ne Idee für morgen? Haste am Nachmittag keine Zeit?



Nee, ich kann nur von 10 oder 11 Uhr bis ca. 15 Uhr fahren. Danach muß ich zuhause sein.

Wenn jemand in der Zeit etwas ruppiges fahren möchte, bitte melden.


----------



## Langenfelder (2. September 2011)

so da bin ich wieder. 

Was soll ich sagen alles super und so.

Schön das der @ Humock sich auch mal meldet und wie ich das hier so lese sind ein paar neue Gesichter in der Gemeinde aufgetaucht schön so, den rest erzähl ich bei der näcsten Tour ( nur die es wissen wollen, NATÜRLICH )

bis den
Peter


----------



## R2-D2 (2. September 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> .... den rest erzähl ich bei der näcsten Tour
> 
> 
> ( nur die es wissen wollen, NATÜRLICH )



Versprochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (3. September 2011)

alles gute zum Geburstag @ Juppi, bei einem solchen schönen Tag solle es die gut ergehen.

grüsse Peter


----------



## Enrgy (3. September 2011)

Deshalb muß der Kerl um 3 wieder daheim sein, Burzeltach-Tortenfass anschneiden 

Happy Kadaver-Day und so weiter, kennste ja


----------



## hummock (3. September 2011)

Hallo Onkel Jürgen,







 

Gruß
Uli


----------



## herbyx (3. September 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> alles gute zum Geburstag @ Juppi, bei einem solchen schönen Tag solle es die gut ergehen.
> 
> Von mir auch happy birthday!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Langenfelder (4. September 2011)

wollte heute Nachmittag ne runde drehen kommt einer mit?


----------



## R2-D2 (4. September 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wollte heute Nachmittag ne runde drehen kommt einer mit?



ich fahre heute auch noch, muss mich nur mit der Family abstimmen, wann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (4. September 2011)

Mahlzeit,

danke für die Glückwünsche.
Gut, das ihr mich dran erinnert habt, ich hatte es ganz vergessen
Wenn man noch so jung ist und im Wachstum, kümmert man sich nicht um solch triviale Dinge.

Wir haben gestern zu dritt in Marks Revier gewildert und uns die Teufelsklippen samt Verlängerung mehrmals ansehen, schon schön.

Bis demnächst in diesem Kino.


----------



## Langenfelder (4. September 2011)

weis noch nicht vielleicht so um 3


----------



## R2-D2 (4. September 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> weis noch nicht vielleicht so um 3



ja, ca. 15:30 könnte klappen


----------



## Langenfelder (4. September 2011)

ok halb 4 an der WA


----------



## R2-D2 (4. September 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ok halb 4 an der WA



ich sag mal ja; wenn es sich ändert, rufe ich Dich an!


----------



## Kaminfreund (5. September 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> danke für die Glückwünsche.
> Gut, das ihr mich dran erinnert habt, ich hatte es ganz vergessen
> ...



Tach, bin auch wieder da. Die Dolomiten gut gerockt , hätte allerdings etwas technischer sein können.

Juppi jetzt wo du volljährig bist, fährst du ohne Erziehungsberechtigte im Burgholz


----------



## Juppidoo (6. September 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> bla, blam bla ....   hätte allerdings etwas technischer sein können. bla, bla..




Du hast auch immer was zu mosern...


Bin gestern mal wieder nach langer Zeit mit dem Schluchtenrad auf schmaleren 2.25er Reifen losgezogen und ohne Rucksack. Ist ja irgendwie leichter....zur Abwechslung mal ganz schön.


So, die Herren. Mittwoch ist ja eher Wasserschlacht angesagt. Es wird wohl erst wieder Freitag von oben trocken sein. Vielleicht sollten wir daher Freitag nachmittags ´ne Runde drehen. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Langenfelder (6. September 2011)

ich bin hier der Motzky 

nach meiner Begegung am Sonntag mit einem Ast an meiner Wade fall ich erstmal aus


----------



## pommes5 (6. September 2011)

was isn passiert?


----------



## Langenfelder (6. September 2011)

nix dolles hab`n Ast auf Schienbeinhöhe übersehen zack bum un Prellung,Abschürfung AUA.
Hoffe doch Moni und Dir gehts gut, und und und?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (6. September 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> nix dolles hab`n Ast auf Schienbeinhöhe übersehen zack bum un Prellung,Abschürfung AUA.
> Hoffe doch Moni und Dir gehts gut, und und und?



Da paßt man einmal nicht auf dich auf........

Gute Besserung und so...


----------



## pommes5 (7. September 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Hoffe doch Moni und Dir gehts gut, und und und?



T minus 3, bisher alles bestens


----------



## Langenfelder (7. September 2011)

super da freu ich mich


----------



## JohnnyT (7. September 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> . hätte allerdings etwas technischer sein können.





Juppidoo schrieb:


> .Vielleicht sollten wir daher Freitag nachmittags ´ne Runde drehen. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?



Da hätte ich etwas später (also Freitag nachmittag plus 18 Std) was im Angebot:

Samstag 10:00 Ahrtal! Treffpunkt Parkplatz an der Seniorenresidenz in Altenahr/Altenburg
  Schwerpunkt: Technische Spielereien. Wie wärs denn damit?

@herby: geht's denn wieder, oder soll ich einen Tacker mit einpacken? 

Ciao
  Ralf


----------



## herbyx (7. September 2011)

@herby: geht's denn wieder, oder soll ich einen Tacker mit einpacken? 


Ein Tacker kann nie schaden.....

Wetter soll klasse werden, hoffentlich kriegen noch ein paar Leute den Hintern hoch!


----------



## Juppidoo (7. September 2011)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Da hätte ich etwas später (also Freitag nachmittag plus 18 Std) was im Angebot:
> 
> Samstag 10:00 Ahrtal! Treffpunkt Parkplatz an der Seniorenresidenz in Altenahr/Altenburg
> Schwerpunkt: Technische Spielereien. Wie wärs denn damit?
> ...



Hi Ralf,

hast schon ´ne Mail.



@herbyx   Bist du wieder fit. Dann sehen wir uns vielleicht Samstag. Wir passen dann etwas auf dich auf.


----------



## Franky-X (7. September 2011)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Da hätte ich etwas später (also Freitag nachmittag plus 18 Std) was im Angebot:
> 
> Samstag 10:00 Ahrtal! Treffpunkt Parkplatz an der Seniorenresidenz in Altenahr/Altenburg
> Schwerpunkt: Technische Spielereien. Wie wärs denn damit?



Hallo zusammen,

bin Samstag auf jendenfall auch dabei, ggf. kommen noch drei Bekannte mit - entscheidet sich aber erst morgen.

Am Freitag bin ich noch mal im 7G, wer Lust (und Zeit) hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12202

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Franky-X (8. September 2011)

Hier schon mal was zur mentalen Vorbereitung auf Samstag:

geschmeidige Abfahrt vom Teufelsloch

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ&feature=related"]Teufelsloch      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Und nicht die Protektoren vergessen


----------



## herbyx (8. September 2011)

@herbyx   Bist du wieder fit. Dann sehen wir uns vielleicht Samstag. Wir passen dann etwas auf dich auf.[/QUOTE]


Ja, ja, wer den Tacker in Anspruch nimmt, brauch auf den Spott nicht zu warten....

Wehe das funktioniert nich mit dem Aufpassen!

Bis Samstag,

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky-X (8. September 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> wehe das funktioniert nich mit dem aufpassen!



Aber nur wenn Supergrobi brav seine Protektion trägt!

Hammerprofilbild


----------



## hansmeier (9. September 2011)

...und für die Luschen unter uns: 

Treffpunkt Brücke in Nesselrath, Samstag 11 Uhr. Gemütliche Runde, 30-40km.


----------



## Langenfelder (9. September 2011)

Samstag ist ein Arbeitstag da bekomme ich nicht immer frei. Schade

@ herbyx bei dem Profilbild hoffe ich nicht das du in Zukunft den Supermann spielst und abhebst.


----------



## Juppidoo (9. September 2011)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Da hätte ich etwas später (also Freitag nachmittag plus 18 Std) was im Angebot:
> 
> Samstag 10:00 Ahrtal! Treffpunkt Parkplatz an der Seniorenresidenz in Altenahr/Altenburg
> Schwerpunkt: Technische Spielereien. Wie wärs denn damit?
> ...





Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand die Adresse fürs Navi?

Ist das 
Maternus-Stift
Schulstraße 7
53505 Altenahr-Altenburg

oder woanders?


Will jemand zusammen fahren?

Für mich lohnt es sich allerdings nur, wenn mich jemand in Longfield abholt. Da ich nur 1 Bike ins Auto kriege kann ich keinen mitnehmen.
Wenn sich keine Mitfahrgelegenheit ergibt, würde ich allein fahren.

Gruß

Jürgen


@grobyx: Das neue Avatar ist super.


----------



## JohnnyT (9. September 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand die Adresse fürs Navi?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Jürgen,
ja, Adresse stimmt. Parkplatz Ecke Am Horn.
Siehe hier: http://g.co/maps/6qtma

Fahrgemeinschaft ist bei mir schlecht. Ich fahre nach der Tour noch nach Bonn.

Na da haben wir doch ne super Truppe zusammen, wird bestimmt lustig 
Bis morgen!
Ralf


----------



## herbyx (9. September 2011)

Hi Juppi,

ich kann dir ne Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Kölle anbieten ( liegt nur 2 Kilometer von der direkten Strecke ab ). Du kannst hier vorbeikommen, das spart dir 3/4 der Strecke. Bei Interesse bitte anrufen oder PN schicken.

Bei meinem Freund Grobi dachte ich er nimmts mir nicht übel, da ich ja fast so gut fliegen kann, und genauso geschickt bin wie er.....

Bis morgen, das wird genial!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsai.68 (9. September 2011)

Hallo,
(Ahrtal mal anders). 
Ihr nehmt doch bestimmt noch einen kleinen Trailjunkie mit?
Ich werde bestimmt nicht auffallen.
Ich mach mich auch klein und bin ganz ruhig.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Enrgy (9. September 2011)

Micha, am besten fährste immer neben Juppi, dann seid ihr zwei Quasselstrippen schön beisammen 

Viel Spaß morgen, hoffentlich ohne weitere Lazarettaufenthalte und möglichst wenig Fußvolk. Mir ist das wie immer alles viel zu früh...


----------



## hansmeier (9. September 2011)

Wie? Keiner dabei für die 11 Uhr ab Nesselrath Runde? Schad....


----------



## Juppidoo (9. September 2011)

@bonsai
Schön, dass du mitkommst Micha. Nur ein Tip. Hör nicht auf den Volker

@grobix
Ich ruf dich gleich mal an

Tolle Truppe für morgen


----------



## Enrgy (9. September 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Wie? Keiner dabei für die 11 Uhr ab Nesselrath Runde? Schad....



Nesselrath ham wir doch quasi jede Woche seit bald 20 Jahren (zumindest ich  ) und die Langhubfraktion möchte ihre Fahrtechnikhilfen in adäquatem Terrain ausführen


----------



## hansmeier (9. September 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nesselrath ham wir doch quasi jede Woche seit bald 20 Jahren (zumindest ich  ) und die Langhubfraktion möchte ihre Fahrtechnikhilfen in adäquatem Terrain ausführen



Ich hab's aber nicht seit 20 Jahren... Und für die andere Tour bin ich noch nicht fit genug.


----------



## jokomen (10. September 2011)

Hey Riders,

schöne Runde heute im sonnigen Ahrtal. Es waren sogar einige Stellen dabei, die ich noch nicht kannte. Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, dort rum zu schreddern! Habe gerade ein paar Fotos von heute hochgeladen:





Ein großes Dankeschön an unsern Guide für das Trailmenue:













Den Rest der Bilder kann man in meinem Ordner anschauen.


----------



## Langenfelder (11. September 2011)

scheint ja ne tolle runde gewesen zu sein, wenn ich nicht immer nach dem Urlaub so viel Arbeiten müsste, währe gern mitgekommen.
Na ja ein anderes mal.
Was ist mit Mittwoch, WA um 1/4 nach sechs.


----------



## herbyx (11. September 2011)

Wenn Mittwoch das Wetter passt, bin ich dabei


----------



## bonsai.68 (11. September 2011)

Ich möchte mich auch noch für die tolle Tourauswahl beim Guide bedanken.

























Da sind doch bestimmt ein paar schicke Fotos fürs Septemberblatt dabei.
Hey Jürgen Dein zweites Bild wo Ralf so schön lächelt, kannst Du mal Uwe vorstellen. Ich schicke auch mal Bild 1, 2 und 4 hin

Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. September 2011)

Bild 1 ist klar Favorit


----------



## Juppidoo (11. September 2011)

Ja, hat super Spaß gemacht. War eine tolle Truppe.
Mit der richtigen Tragetechnik verlieren auch viele Schlüsselstellen Ihren Schrecken.

Schöne Bilder jokomen.


----------



## Enrgy (11. September 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mit der richtigen Tragetechnik verlieren auch viele Schlüsselstellen Ihren Schrecken...



Du sollst die ja auch nicht rauf fahren sondern runter


----------



## Juppidoo (11. September 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Du sollst die ja auch nicht rauf fahren sondern runter



Warum war ich mir bloß so sicher, dass du das kommentierst.
Hätte nur nicht gedacht, das das so lange dauert.

Apropos lange dauern, wir sind bis ca 18 Uhr gefahren. Du kannst dich also nächstes Mal auch später einklinken. Ist schon ein tolles Revier.


----------



## Enrgy (11. September 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Warum war ich mir bloß so sicher, dass du das kommentierst. Hätte nur nicht gedacht, das das so lange dauert.



Mußte ja ausschlafen


----------



## JohnnyT (11. September 2011)

Freut mich, dass es euch gut gefallen hat, mir hat's auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht! Schön, dass wir dann noch im Altersheim einkehren konnten 

@supergrobi: Ich hoffe dir geht es wieder besser ?!

Vielen Dank für die vielen tollen Bilder 
Mir gefällt am Besten das 2.Bild von Micha

Die Gegend hält noch viele weitere Highlights bereits, die werden wir bestimmt bald mal wieder angehen.

Ralf


----------



## Langenfelder (12. September 2011)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> bla bla bla
> 
> @supergrobi: Ich hoffe dir geht es wieder besser ?!
> 
> bla bla




was ist passiert ? 
Flugeinlagen haben bei Supergrobi auch nie gefunzt


----------



## jokomen (12. September 2011)

Passiert iss nix. Quasi Kampfaufgabe in der 6ten Runde wegen interner Probleme oder auch "Rebellion der Magenianer" genannt. Das Endstation sieht ungefähr so aus: :kotz:


----------



## surftigresa (12. September 2011)

Melde mich zurück!

Wird am Mittwoch gefahren?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (13. September 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Wenn Mittwoch das Wetter passt, bin ich dabei




1/4 nach sechs WA


----------



## Juppidoo (13. September 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> 1/4 nach sechs WA



Ich kann leider nicht. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Langenfelder (13. September 2011)




----------



## Enrgy (13. September 2011)

Ich bin diesen und nächsten Mi auch nicht dabei


----------



## Langenfelder (13. September 2011)




----------



## Enrgy (13. September 2011)

danke, daß du für mich doppelt soviele tränen vergießt wie für den anderen drückeberger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (13. September 2011)

Das Symbol 2fach verwendet ist wie mit --
Das sind Freudentränen

(oder vielleicht weil du 2x fehlst?)


----------



## Enrgy (13. September 2011)

Zitat:
"Warum war ich mir bloß so sicher, dass du das kommentierst.
Hätte nur nicht gedacht, daß das so lange dauert."

Trauertränen, Freudentränen, schei$$egal! Immer 2x mehr wie du 

Ich schwing mich dafür jetzt aufs Rad, der WP steht vor der Tür, man will ja nicht unvorbereitet in die Saison starten.


----------



## hummock (13. September 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


>



Hallo Peter,

ich komme mit wenn das Wetter paßt,
können ja zusammen zur WA fahren.
Ruf Dich vorher an 

Gruß
Uli


----------



## surftigresa (13. September 2011)

Ich denke, dass ich auch dabei bin. Bin jedenfalls voller guter Vorsätze, ab 17Uhr alle Störenfriede auf der Arbeit zu ignorieren.....

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## R2-D2 (13. September 2011)

ich kann nicht, leider...


----------



## Enrgy (13. September 2011)

War ja klar, spekulierst doch nur auf ....


----------



## Langenfelder (14. September 2011)

M. kann auch nicht und bekommt nur ein


----------



## Enrgy (14. September 2011)

Kannst du überhaupt?


----------



## Langenfelder (14. September 2011)

aber natürlich kann ich


----------



## hansmeier (14. September 2011)

Also ich könnte, aber hab keine Lust... ausserdem hab ich das Rad gerade sauber gemacht. Das sah aber auch wieder aus. Viel Spaß allen, die heute fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky-X (14. September 2011)

Jedenfalls hatten wir wieder ne klasse Tour heute, danke Peter 

@ herbyx
Wann sind die Bilder online?


----------



## Langenfelder (18. September 2011)

was ist mit Mittwoch?

oh ich muss zum Elternabend


----------



## surftigresa (18. September 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> was ist mit Mittwoch?
> 
> oh ich muss zum Elternabend


 
Äh, sollen wir da jetzt mitkommen?????


----------



## R2-D2 (18. September 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> was ist mit Mittwoch?



Was soll schon sein? Mittwoch ist Mittwoch!


----------



## Langenfelder (18. September 2011)

Oh ey erst wollt ich fahren, und 5 min. später sagte meine Frau das wir Elternabend haben, ich bin raus und kann nicht Fahren. ( ich hätte gern ein )
Mal sehn, vieleicht gehe ich dem Joko auf den Sack .

So damit Ihr nicht dumm sterbt 
*DER @ Pommes 5 ist Vater, und die Moni demzufolge Mutter*

von mir an dieser Stelle nochmal alles Gute


----------



## surftigresa (18. September 2011)

@Pommes,
gratuliere! Ich hoffe, Mutter und Kind sind wohlauf.

Ist das erste Bike schon bestellt? 

@Langenfelder,
höchstens ein halbes


----------



## pommes5 (18. September 2011)

Dankööö  

@surftigresa: http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52927&scid=1005&scname=Kinder sowas kommt uns wohl über kurz oder lang ins Haus. Auch wenns ein Speiseeis Einheitsrad ist, es passt zum Mädchen irgendwie besser als ne My First Wildsau. Wird sich aber zeigen 

Sagt mal, ist der hintere Weg vom Pilz eigentlich wieder frei? Der am Schild rein ... Da waren im Winter ja etliche Bäume umgefallen ...


----------



## Langenfelder (18. September 2011)

zum teil ja, da hab ich mir das Schienbein aufgehauen


----------



## pommes5 (18. September 2011)

d.h.? kann man komplett fahren oder muss man noch tragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. September 2011)

Congrats dem Elternpaar zum Nachwuchs!

Peter, lass doch pommes5.1 zum Elternabend gehen, soll sich früh genug dran gewöhnen  

Am Hexenhäuschen (unterhalb vom Trecker) und am Haus Vorst Trail hab ich gestern und vorhin etwas Trailpflege betrieben. Die Säge wollte sägen ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








pommes5 schrieb:


> d.h.? kann man komplett fahren oder muss man noch tragen?



Kinderwagenfreundlich ist das noch nicht wieder ...


----------



## pommes5 (18. September 2011)

okay, ich präzisiere: kann man mit dem bike wieder komplett fahren?


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. September 2011)

Hi Pommes,

Glückwunsch ! Ich haben meinem zweitgeborenen auch zur Geburt das Hotwalk in rot/ weiss gekauft. Steht jetzt im Schuppen und schaut zu den anderen Bikes hoch.

@ Peter, ich habe Mittwoch auch soetwas wie Elternabend, nennt sich bei uns Bereichsentwicklung. Ich würde auch Do. dem Joko auf den S... gehen.


----------



## bonsai.68 (18. September 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Dankööö
> 
> @surftigresa: http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52927&scid=1005&scname=Kinder sowas kommt uns wohl über kurz oder lang ins Haus. Auch wenns ein Speiseeis Einheitsrad ist, es passt zum Mädchen irgendwie besser als ne My First Wildsau. Wird sich aber zeigen
> 
> Sagt mal, ist der hintere Weg vom Pilz eigentlich wieder frei? Der am Schild rein ... Da waren im Winter ja etliche Bäume umgefallen ...



Da sag ich auch mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Ich als Speiseeisfahrer würde Dir aber zu dem Kokua Jumper von www.Likebike.de raten. das Fully gibt es auch mit Pinkner Schwinge

Die Videos sind einfach klasse

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ht-F7cg4kE&feature=player_detailpage"]Jackson Run Bike to kindergarten      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1O80xTs0Jg&feature=player_detailpage"]Unbelievable Kids run bike tricks      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Langenfelder (18. September 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> okay, ich präzisiere: kann man mit dem bike wieder komplett fahren?


 

ja


----------



## R2-D2 (18. September 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ja



Also, man kann von oben bis unten fahren und muss über einen Baum rüber ud unten hats die Brücke erwischt, da muss man durch den Bach.

@Domi&Moni: Glückwunsch und alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (19. September 2011)

Danke allerseits. Auch für die Trailauskunft.

@bonsai: die Videos kannte ich schon. echt genial.


----------



## Juppidoo (19. September 2011)

Mahlzeit,

@Pommes5 und Moni von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch, viel Spaß und ab und zu gute Nerven


----------



## herbyx (19. September 2011)

Moin zusammen, ich kann diese Woche nur am Mittwoch. Hat jemand Lust auf WA um 18 Uhr 15???


----------



## Langenfelder (19. September 2011)

sind die Bilder schon online


----------



## herbyx (19. September 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> sind die Bilder schon online



Nee, leider nicht. Der Rechner läuft immer noch nicht, schreibe im Moment nur mit dem Handy...


----------



## R2-D2 (19. September 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> schreibe im Moment nur mit dem Handy...




na, da kann man aber ein bißchen mehr Text erwarten, oder? 

Ich wäre Mittwoch nach aktuellem Stand dabei.


----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2011)

Hast du kein Eifohn, dann hast du kein...


----------



## herbyx (19. September 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> na, da kann man aber ein bißchen mehr Text erwarten, oder?
> 
> Ich wäre Mittwoch nach aktuellem Stand dabei.



Hallo Rolf,

natürlich darf man alles mögliche erwarten....

Wetter sollte ja ganz gut werden, sag nur rechtzeitig Bescheid falls es nicht klappt!

Gruß


----------



## Juppidoo (19. September 2011)

Mahlzeit die Herren,

ich mach dann mal ´ne Alternativveranstaltung.

@JohnnyT, @UR-Skotti und ich fahren Mittwoch in Glüder. Da wir so konzentriert und zügig arbeiten können treffen wir uns nach getaner Arbeit schon um 17 Uhr am Parkplatz Glüder.

Wenn jemand Lust hat, gerne.


----------



## surftigresa (19. September 2011)

Äh, und was ist mit den Damen?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (19. September 2011)

Die arbeiten um die Uhrzeit alle


----------



## pommes5 (19. September 2011)

Die Nightride Saison geht ja wieder los bzw. ist schon in vollem Gange. Ich hab 2 Lampen aus dem 2009er DX Jahrgang abzugeben. Inkl. sinnvoller Helmhalterung von Sigma, Verlängerungskabel, Ladegerät und einem Adapter für deutsche Steckdosen.

Die Lampen sind je vielleicht 2 dutzend mal benutzt worden, Zustand dementsprechend gut.

Ich werde dieses Jahr wohl keine Nightrides außer Haus machen, von daher sind die Lampen abzugeben.

35 pro Lampenset oder beide für 60. Bei Interesse Kontakt per PN bitte. Abholung in SG Ohligs oder am Wochenende irgendwo in den Wupperbergen.

Der erste kriegt den Steckdosenadapter, alles andere ist 2x da.


----------



## surftigresa (19. September 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Die arbeiten um die Uhrzeit alle


 
Die Zeiten sind vorbei 

Ab jetzt müsst Ihr mich wieder auf den Feierabendrunden ertragen!!!!


----------



## Juppidoo (19. September 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Die Zeiten sind vorbei
> 
> Ab jetzt müsst Ihr mich wieder auf den Feierabendrunden ertragen!!!!





Na gut, überrdet, Mi 17 Uhr in Glüder. Weißt du wo das ist?

Für dein Navi 

Glüder
42659 Solingen


----------



## surftigresa (19. September 2011)

Ich überlebe noch ohne Navi....

Ja, finde ich.


----------



## herbyx (20. September 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit die Herren,
> 
> ich mach dann mal ´ne Alternativveranstaltung.
> 
> ...





Ok 17 Uhr, dann lohnt das auch für ein paar Flugversuche...

@ R2D2, ich hoffe das ist ok für dich?!?

@ JohnnyT, dann klappt das ja doch noch

@ JohnnyT dann klappt das ja doch


----------



## R2-D2 (20. September 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Ok 17 Uhr, dann lohnt das auch für ein paar Flugversuche...
> 
> @ R2D2, ich hoffe das ist ok für dich?!?
> 
> ...




Hört mal Leutz,

ich schaffe bestenfalls 17:45, Können wir dann einen 2. Treffpunkt machen, d.h. Ihr fahrt um 17:00Uhr schon mal los und wir treffen uns eine 3/4 Stunde später noch mal dort?


----------



## hummock (20. September 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> ich mach dann mal ´ne Alternativveranstaltung.



17.00Uhr ist super,da komme ich auch mit 

Gruß
Uli


----------



## JohnnyT (21. September 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hört mal Leutz,
> 
> ich schaffe bestenfalls 17:45, Können wir dann einen 2. Treffpunkt machen, d.h. Ihr fahrt um 17:00Uhr schon mal los und wir treffen uns eine 3/4 Stunde später noch mal dort?


 
Hi R2-D2,
ich würde vorschlagen 17:45 am Wupperhof. Ist das ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (21. September 2011)

Habe die Handynummer von Juppidoo und funke durch, wenn ich vor Ort bin.


----------



## pommes5 (21. September 2011)

Nochmal ein Werbeposting, diesmal mit Fotos. Wer noch Beleuchtung für diese Nightride Saison braucht: Reingucken ...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/418729/cat/500

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/418730/cat/500

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/418732/cat/500


----------



## polestar78 (21. September 2011)

@Pommes5,
JohnnyT und ich würden die Chinaböller nehmen!!!Beide!
Also nicht weggeben.

Danke&Gruss,
p


----------



## pommes5 (22. September 2011)

Das ging so schnell gestern nachdem ich die Anzeigen reingestellt habe ... hansmeier guckt sie sich heute abend an (der ist glaub ich auch hier im Thread aktiv). Johnny hat die Option, falls hansmeier sie nicht will. Sollten beide absagen gehören sie dir.

Das nenn ich mal Resonanz


----------



## Kaminfreund (23. September 2011)

Guten Morgen liebe Gemeinde,

falls ihr Lust habt, ich Starte Samstag Vormittag ab Solinger Fauna zu einem Burgholz Ride. Die Tour wird abfahrtlastig und ist nichts für Anfänger. Ich werde Sie nicht öffentlich ausschreiben. Nächsten Mittwoch starten wir ebenfalls unsere Feierabendrunde um 18:00 Uhr ab Fauna, der Termin wird noch ausgeschrieben. 

Also:

Samstag : 24.09.2011 um 11:00 Uhr Solinger Fauna


----------



## Enrgy (23. September 2011)

Hmm, "Samstag gehört Papi mir" - sagt mein Bett 

Nächste Woche ist ja gutes Wetter angesagt und ich werde mich nach Feierabend gleich hier um Hückeswagen austoben. Da ich pünktlich um 15:45 den Bleistift fallen lasse, kann ich somit wenigstens noch bei Sonne fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (23. September 2011)

....den Bleistift fallen lassen ?? Ich denke eher den Kopf von der Tischplatte anheben und aufwachen


----------



## Juppidoo (23. September 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> falls ihr Lust habt, ich Starte Samstag Vormittag ab Solinger Fauna zu einem Burgholz Ride. Die Tour wird abfahrtlastig und ist nichts für Anfänger. Ich werde Sie nicht öffentlich ausschreiben. Nächsten Mittwoch starten wir ebenfalls unsere Feierabendrunde um 18:00 Uhr ab Fauna, der Termin wird noch ausgeschrieben.
> 
> ...



Hi Marki,

das könnte passen. Ich komme dann aber mit dem Rad. Wenn es zeitlich paßt und ich Freigang bekomme melde ich mich nochmal. Ich müßte dann spätestens gegen 9 Uhr los, denke ich.

Vielleicht bis morgen


----------



## Enrgy (23. September 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ....den Bleistift fallen lassen ?? Ich denke eher den Kopf von der Tischplatte anheben und aufwachen



Egal, Hauptsache früh Feierabend 


@ juppi

wenn du möglichst schnell und ohne Aufwand nach Gräfrath radlen willst, empfehle ich die Korkenziehertrasse. Du fährst über WA und Ex-Hells-Angels-Kneipe zur Hosssenhauser Straße, dort gleich noch im Tal rechts ab und die Trails mitgenommen, dann durch die Wiese aufwärts zur Katternberger Straße, von dort rechts das kurze Stück zur Stadtmitte und dann gleich auf die alte Bahntrasse. Die führt dann in schönen Bögen bis nach Gräfrath.


----------



## Juppidoo (23. September 2011)

@Enrgy

Hi Volker, den Weg kenn ich. Den bin ich auch schon gefahren. Den Trail hinter den Engeln hab ich zwar nicht genommen aber die Bahntrasse. Ist ein schöner Weg. Vor allem der Rückweg, der leicht abschüssig ist. Morgen nehm ich aber die Trails der Wupperberge mit bis zur Fauna. Kann ruhig mal was länger sein, bin ja noch jung. Als neuer Frühaussteher wär das doch auch was für dich.


----------



## Juppidoo (23. September 2011)

@Kaminfreund

ich würde gern so losfahren, dass ich gegen 10 Uhr an der Wipperaue bin. Wenn noch jemand von da aus Richtung Burgholz mitfahren möchte könnte man sich dort treffen. Ich bin dann aber wohl erst gegen 11.30 in Burgholz.
Da könnten wir uns ja irgendwo unten treffen. Wir haben ja unsere Handtelefon-Nummern. Ist das o.k. für dich oder Käse?


----------



## R2-D2 (23. September 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> falls ihr Lust habt, ich Starte Samstag Vormittag ab Solinger Fauna zu einem Burgholz Ride. Die Tour wird abfahrtlastig und ist nichts für Anfänger. Ich werde Sie nicht öffentlich ausschreiben. Nächsten Mittwoch starten wir ebenfalls unsere Feierabendrunde um 18:00 Uhr ab Fauna, der Termin wird noch ausgeschrieben.
> 
> ...



Wie ist die geplante Fahrzeit vor Ort?


----------



## hummock (23. September 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Morgen nehm ich aber die Trails der Wupperberge mit bis zur Fauna. Kann ruhig mal was länger sein, bin ja "noch" jung.



Hallo Jürgen,

da haste Dir aber was vorgenommen 
wenn Du alle Trails fahren willst mußte aber ganz schön dran ziehen
und Richtung Friedenstal wirds nochmal heftig.
Wenn Mark Dich dann auch noch durch Burgholz jagt kannste abends
ganz bestimmt gut schlafen 
Fahr besser um 8Uhr los,dann kannste noch ein bischen Luft schnappen 

@Kaminfreund
wenn ich früh genung Feierabend habe würde ich mitfahren,
komme auch mit dem Radel.Fahre durch die Ohligser Heide über den
"S-Weg",Fahrzeit ca. 50min ,bin ich nicht da brauchst Du nicht zu warten!

Gruß
Uli


----------



## Kaminfreund (23. September 2011)

Hey, mich freut die rege Teilnahme. Ist ja auch prima Wetter morgen.

Ziel ist, die bekannten und von mir in monatelanger Arbeit neu gefundenen und ausgefahrenen Trails, stupide runter zu knallen.Auch gerne  2 x (ich ziehe Softprotektoren an)  Ich habe meiner Bereichsleitung abgerungen von 11:00 bis 14:00 - 14:30 Uhr zu fahren. Wer keine Lust mehr hat kann auf direktem Weg zur Fauna zurück, wir fahren keine Rundtour, sondern nur Zickzack. Demnach ist es auch kein Problem später einzusteigen.
Allerdings verpasst ihr dann die neuen Trails auf Solinger Seite


----------



## pommes5 (23. September 2011)

das klingt mal echt vielversprechend. "leider" war ich heute schon fahren also wird das morgen nix. vielleicht magst mir hinterher den track schicken?


----------



## Enrgy (23. September 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> "leider" war ich heute schon fahren ...



aha, babypause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (23. September 2011)

2 stündchen 2 mal in der woche sind schon drin  bin ja in der glücklichen situation, das moni auch rad fährt und versteht, dass man bekloppt wird, wenn man könnte, aber nicht darf


----------



## Kaminfreund (23. September 2011)

@ pommes, der Track ist in meinem Kopf, ich habe kein GPS.

Da müstest du mich schon foltern, mir halluzinogene Drogen einflössen oder einfach mitfahren um an die neuen Trails zu kommen.


----------



## R2-D2 (23. September 2011)

@KAminfreund:

Schaffe es morgen nicht, das wird zu knapp. Viel Spaß Euch.


----------



## pommes5 (23. September 2011)

@kaminfreund: okay, foltern klingt nicht schlecht


----------



## Enrgy (24. September 2011)

Bin dabei!













































Beim Foltern natürlich...

Viel Spaß!


----------



## surftigresa (24. September 2011)

Na schaut mal, wo wir heute waren


----------



## herbyx (24. September 2011)

Jetzt wissen wir auch warum der Jürgen am WE nur so selten mit uns fahren will: Der hat noch ein anderes Hobby!!!


----------



## bonsai.68 (24. September 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wir auch warum der Jürgen am WE nur so selten mit uns fahren will: Der hat noch ein anderes Hobby!!!



Ja,Ja ohne mich in N.
das merk ich mir


----------



## surftigresa (24. September 2011)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Ja,Ja ohne mich in N.
> das merk ich mir


 
Ok, wir wollten heimlich üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsai.68 (24. September 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ok, wir wollten heimlich üben



Du mußt doch Spitzkehren im Schlaf können, so oft wie Du in den Bergen bist


----------



## surftigresa (24. September 2011)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Du mußt doch Spitzkehren im Schlaf können, so oft wie Du in den Bergen bist


 
Jaaaaaaaaa. Im Schlaf (oder sagen wir besser im Traum), da kann ich so einiges!


----------



## Juppidoo (25. September 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Na schaut mal, wo wir heute waren



Irgendwann mußte es ja rauskommen

Wir hatten auch unseren Spaß in heimischen Gefilden.

Schöne Tour Mark. Leider hab ich mich auf dem Hinweg so verfranst, daß ich 20 Minuten auf der Hauptstraße durch Solingen fahren mußte. Gar nicht cool. Auf dem Rückweg sind @hummock und ich dann mit unseren 160mm Langhubern über die popoglatte Eisenbahntrasse zurückgesurft. 

Explorertour mal ganz anders


----------



## hummock (25. September 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Auf dem Rückweg sind @hummock und ich dann mit unseren 160mm Langhubern über die popoglatte Eisenbahntrasse zurückgesurft.



Also,ich wollte über den S-Weg zurück ,hab mich dann aber von
Juppi  überreden lassen.
was stand denn am Ende auf Deinem Tacho und wieviele 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hast Du noch geschafft eh das Du ins Bett gefallen bist?

Gruß
Uli


----------



## hummock (25. September 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Wir hatten auch unseren Spaß in heimischen Gefilden.
> 
> Schöne Tour Mark.



dem stimme ich zu


----------



## Juppidoo (25. September 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> Also,ich wollte über den S-Weg zurück ,hab mich dann aber von
> Juppi  überreden lassen.
> was stand denn am Ende auf Deinem Tacho und wieviele...hast Du noch geschafft eh das Du ins Bett gefallen bist?
> 
> ...



Nächstes Mal nehmen wir dann den S-Weg. Kilometer waren es genug, aber noch zweistellig. Hatte aber einen guten Tag erwischt. Die Pause hätte ich aber vor Burgholz gebraucht und nicht danach. Man fährt schon unkonzentrierter, wenn man schon so lange unterwegs ist und alle anderen mit den Hufen scharren um starten zu können. War aber eine coole Veranstaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (26. September 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Kilometer waren es genug, aber noch zweistellig.



hätte nicht noch eine kleine Runde um den Block gereicht um dreistellig abzuschließen


----------



## hansmeier (26. September 2011)

Sooo... ich starte in einer Stunde zu ner kleinen Tour. Wer will: Treffpunkt 16 Uhr Nesselrath an der Brücke.


----------



## herbyx (26. September 2011)

Mahlzeit! Wie sieht's denn am Mittwoch aus???


----------



## bonsai.68 (26. September 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Mahlzeit! Wie sieht's denn am Mittwoch aus???



Schaust Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9138


----------



## Langenfelder (26. September 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Mahlzeit! Wie sieht's denn am Mittwoch aus???


 

schön, wir sind in Burgholz und du

wie der Bonsai schon schrieb
Schaust Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9138


----------



## herbyx (26. September 2011)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Schaust Du hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9138



Danke, bis denne!


----------



## Kaminfreund (26. September 2011)

herby ! blind oder ignorant ? magst du nicht mehr mit mir fahren ?


----------



## herbyx (27. September 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> herby ! blind oder ignorant ? magst du nicht mehr mit mir fahren ?



sowohl als auch.....

wer zuerst guckt, ist halt klar im Vorteil.....


----------



## JohnnyT (28. September 2011)

Danke für die schöne Feierabendrunde, Mark, sehr schön zusammengestellt


----------



## Langenfelder (28. September 2011)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Feierabendrunde, Mark, sehr schön zusammengestellt


 
joo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (29. September 2011)

Schöne neue Strecken, die Du da aus dem Rucksack gezaubert hast! Gestern war ich ja ausnahmsweise nur mit 1 Watt unterwegs, da hatten diese Abfahrten einen besonders spannenden, zauberhaften Reiz.


----------



## Juppidoo (29. September 2011)

Cool wars


----------



## Kaminfreund (29. September 2011)

daaaaanke, daaaaanke, gerne wieder


----------



## Miss Neandertal (29. September 2011)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön für die spannenden Trails, von denen ich nur einige kannte und die anderen vllt. im Hellen gar nicht so locker gefahren wäre 

Ciao
Annette


----------



## bonsai.68 (29. September 2011)

Von Mir auch ein Danke, selten so geschwitzt. 
Gruß der kleine


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2011)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> ...selten so geschwitzt...



 hä? wie meinen? Ich dachte 


Juppidoo schrieb:


> Cool wars...


----------



## Kaminfreund (29. September 2011)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Von Mir auch ein Danke, selten so geschwitzt.
> Gruß der kleine



nicht nur der kleine, sondern auch der schnelle bei 21 % Steigung.
Ja Volker 21 %


----------



## bonsai.68 (29. September 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> nicht nur der kleine, sondern auch der schnelle bei 21 % Steigung.
> Ja Volker 21 %



Danke, Danke


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> nicht nur der kleine, sondern auch der schnelle bei 21 % Steigung.
> Ja Volker 21 %



Pfff, na und? Ich fahre eine 11% Steigung genauso schnell hoch wie der Bonsai die 21%, schleppe aber auch das Doppelte an Stabilisierungsballast mit mir rum. Kommt also aufs Gleiche raus. 

Was macht eigentlich die Vorbereitung auf deinen Winterschlaf? Dauerplatz in der letzten Reihe beim Hausfrauen-Spinning schon gebucht? Wenn nicht, beeil dich, ab näxte Woche regnets wieder dauerhaft, dann rennen sie dem Studio die Bude ein und du darfst von draußen zuschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (30. September 2011)

V+ bist du fies, 
Mark wie steil war den die Abfahrt, du weist schon wo


----------



## Enrgy (30. September 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ... wie steil war den die Abfahrt, du weist schon wo



stand doch da, 21%...


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. September 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> V+ bist du fies,
> Mark wie steil war den die Abfahrt, du weist schon wo



ach ja die Abfahrt, die die der Volker nicht kennt und auch nicht kennenlernen wird. 

Ja die war steil


----------



## Langenfelder (30. September 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ja die war steil


 
 21% flowig  bergauf nicht bergab

und wie steil war sie den


----------



## Juppidoo (30. September 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> 21% flowig  bergauf nicht bergab
> 
> und wie steil war sie den



Das will ich jetzt aber auch mal wissen

Meinst du den Ausstieg aus dem ersten Trail? Das waren gefühlte 90 Grad. (Wieviel % sind das eigentlich?)


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. September 2011)

Ich habe mal für den Feiertag eine Tour eingestellt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (30. September 2011)

Das beantwortet meine Frage jetzt aber nur unzureichend. Und Peters auch nicht besser.

Mo kann ich nicht, bin ich schon vergeben.


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. Oktober 2011)

Also, wenn ihr den ersten Ausstieg meint, habe ich ein Problem auf den Tacho zu schauen  Aber steil, schnell und gefährlich wars. Quasi eine Heldentat.


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Oktober 2011)

LIEBER MARC, 

Helden werden nicht geboren sondern gemacht, also schau doch bitte beim nächsten mal auf deine Anzeige beim Abstieg nach der Steinplatte, da wo man durch das Gestrüpp fahren muss


----------



## hummock (1. Oktober 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Mark wie steil war den die Abfahrt,



wenn Ihr hiermit zufrieden seid 






die Faunarunde beginnt bei ca.33km

Gruß
Uli


----------



## hummock (1. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich die Vorbereitung auf deinen Winterschlaf? Dauerplatz in der letzten Reihe beim Hausfrauen-Spinning schon gebucht?



Hausfrauen-Spinning  

Gucks Du, ab 36sek. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTN6Du3MCgI&NR=1"]Electric Six - "Gay Bar" (Hi Res)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Hoffe ich darf Montag noch mit


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Oktober 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> *Hoffe ich darf Montag noch mit*


 
bin auch noch unschlüssig


----------



## pommes5 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hmpf, um 11 endet mein Ausgang morgen schon ... Vielleicht sieht man sich auf dem Rückweg ...


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Oktober 2011)

ich dachte du kommst mit zum " Baby bepinkeln "


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Hmpf, um 11 endet mein Ausgang morgen schon...



dachte du machst keine nightrides mehr


----------



## pommes5 (2. Oktober 2011)

@peter ich fürchte ich raff deine anspielung nicht
@volker ab 8 is doch hell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (2. Oktober 2011)

" Baby bepinkeln " = und zum schluss :kotz:


----------



## pommes5 (2. Oktober 2011)

was du damit meintest war klar, aber wohin sollte ich wann dazu *mitkommen*?


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2011)

Du sollst nur sagen, wo wir dazu *hinkommen* sollen. 
Gerechte Arbeitsteilung: Du schleppst das Bier an, wir sorgen für den Abtransport


----------



## pommes5 (2. Oktober 2011)

falls mir danach ist werdet ihrs erfahren


----------



## R2-D2 (3. Oktober 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> falls mir danach ist werdet ihrs erfahren




bin wieder im Lande, was geht am Mittwoch?


----------



## pommes5 (3. Oktober 2011)

schee wars heut morgen


----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2011)

Vom letzten Bild könnte ich jetzt den Sonnenuntergang von vorhin bieten - wenn ich denn eine Cam dabeigehabt hätte. War aber garantiert wärmer als zu deiner nachtschlafenen Zeit...


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Oktober 2011)

ja am ersten Bild waren wir auch, aber 5 Std später,
@R2 Mittwoch bin ich raus,


----------



## Kaminfreund (4. Oktober 2011)

... aber feucht wars bei uns auch. Ich war ganz schön "alle" nach der Tour. Es wird Zeit für den Winterschlaf .

Und wen man alles so trifft in den Wupperbergen. Da haben wir den Juppi beim Fremdgehen (biken) erwischt und die Gabi mit der SID Meute beim Gruppenfoto vor 
dem Hund.

@ R2D2, bin Mittwoch auch sehr wahrscheinlich raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ... Da haben wir den Juppi beim Fremdgehen (biken) erwischt ...



Die angesagten läppischen 1200Hm reichen ihm mit seinem 15Kg Rad eben nicht mehr. Der trainiert schon für Christalp 2012 . 
Wat für Pillen nimmt der eigentlich?! 

By the way, Mittwoch werde ich wieder von der Arbeit aus starten, letzte kurze Hose Tour...


----------



## on any sunday (4. Oktober 2011)

Wie? Arbeit? Wie konnte das passieren?


----------



## R2-D2 (4. Oktober 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie? Arbeit? Wie konnte das passieren?



Shit happens


----------



## Kaminfreund (11. Oktober 2011)

Ist das Forum gestorben ??


----------



## Enrgy (11. Oktober 2011)

Was macht das Spinning?


----------



## Kaminfreund (11. Oktober 2011)

Nix, ich war Samstag bei Regen fahren. Die BBU waren Begleitfahrer bei einem Crosslauf Halbmarathon im Burgholz. Und Respekt vor den Läufern, als Biker hast du bergauf keine Chance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. Oktober 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Und Respekt vor den Läufern, als Biker hast du bergauf keine Chance.



Je nachdem, wie steil es ist, haste da nichtmal bergab eine Chance  Außer du gehst über den Lenker 
Aber die schleppen ja auch nicht so unnötiges und hinderliches Alu- oder Carbonzeugs mit sich rum


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Oktober 2011)

Müst Ihr nicht Abeiten?


----------



## Enrgy (11. Oktober 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Müst Ihr nicht Abeiten?



So kurz vor Feierabend doch nicht mehr


----------



## willibike (12. Oktober 2011)

_*mtblev Jahrestreffen*_

Liebe Mountainbikefreunde/innen

Das MountainbikeJahr 2011 geht dem Ende zu, noch ein paar Wochen und das Jahr ist vorbei!
Wie im vergangen Jahr findet wieder ein Jahrestreffen statt.

Der Termin steht fest,
am Freitag den 11. November 2010
um 19:00 Uhr
wo?
Gaststätte Ruhlach
Wimbachallee 44
51379 Leverkusen - Opladen

Programm

* Video der " Mongolia Bike Challenge 2011" (Die Challenge Teilnehmer sind anwesend)
* Bike-Aktivitäten Bilder und Videos der vergangenen Bikesaison 2011
*Vorschau auf die Saison 2012

Unser Wirt möchte die Teilnhmerzahl wissen und hält Speisen und Getränke bereit!

Anmelden!


----------



## R2-D2 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde morgen bei schönem, TROCKENEM Wetter?


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Oktober 2011)

Lust schon aber keine Zeit, Arbeit Arbeit Arbeit


----------



## hummock (12. Oktober 2011)

an alle Bergaufschieber der letzten Kaminfreundrunde 

gucks Du:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZM6TzMdlaQ&feature=player_embedded"]Wupperhof Solingen MTB climb      - YouTube[/nomedia]


und nichts als die Wahrheit


----------



## hummock (12. Oktober 2011)

Achtung,rechts vor links 

gucks Du:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlPszRbUqVA"]ANTELOPE HITS CYCLIST: Animal charges at man during a race      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Enrgy (12. Oktober 2011)

Jaja, der Schei§§ Berg beim Flocke. Hab ich nach einigen Fehlversuchen auch schonmal geschafft. In grauer Vorzeit, als Bergauffahren noch als die große Herausforderung und Federweg als überflüssig galt. Aber manche Sachen braucht man eben nur einmal im Leben


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Oktober 2011)

wie gut das ich nicht in Afrika fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (13. Oktober 2011)

da schieb ich doch lieber weiterhin


----------



## Enrgy (13. Oktober 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> da schieb ich doch lieber weiterhin



Kinderwagen?


----------



## Kaminfreund (13. Oktober 2011)

...der Antilopen Film hats auch schon zu Bild Online geschafft. Da lass ich mich doch lieber von einer Bergischen Sau rammen


----------



## jokomen (13. Oktober 2011)

War gestern Abend sogar in der 20 Uhr - Nachrichten bei SAT 1. Wenn man kein Scott hat, braucht man wieso keine Angst zu haben


----------



## ultra2 (13. Oktober 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...Da lass ich mich doch lieber von einer Bergischen Sau rammen



Bleibt zu hoffen, das deine Frau dies nicht fehlinterpretiert.


----------



## Kaminfreund (14. Oktober 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen, das deine Frau dies nicht fehlinterpretiert.



rammen nicht rammeln


----------



## Kaminfreund (14. Oktober 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen, das deine Frau dies nicht fehlinterpretiert.



rammen nicht rammeln  Ferkel


----------



## ultra2 (14. Oktober 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> rammen nicht rammeln  Ferkel



Als wenn dich ein kleines "l" retten würde.


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit,

wir sind alle wohlbehalten aus Südtirol zurück. Schon schön mit dem shutteln.

Hat jemand Lust Sa oder So von 10 Uhr bis ca. 13 Uhr ab Wipperaue zu starten. Dürfte schon etwas ruppiger werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (14. Oktober 2011)

möchte am So. lieber nach Willingen, kommt einer mit


----------



## Kaminfreund (14. Oktober 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> wir sind alle wohlbehalten aus Südtirol zurück. Schon schön mit dem shutteln.
> 
> Hat jemand Lust Sa oder So von 10 Uhr bis ca. 13 Uhr ab Wipperaue zu starten. Dürfte schon etwas ruppiger werden.





Hört sich gut an, ich kläre das mit meiner Regierung


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag passt mir besser als Samstag. Um 10 Uhr ist es auch noch leer im Wald.
Willingen geht bei mir nicht, dauert zu lange.


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Oktober 2011)

könnte man auch noch für nächste Woche / übernächste Woche im Auge behalten.
Werd aber so oder so fahren


----------



## hansmeier (14. Oktober 2011)

FYI: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12347


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Oktober 2011)

nagut, allein ins Sauerland macht auch nicht wirklich Spass, darf ich den beim Jupp und dem Ofenkumpel mitfahren?
So.10°°WA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (15. Oktober 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> nagut, allein ins Sauerland macht auch nicht wirklich Spass, darf ich den beim Jupp und dem Ofenkumpel mitfahren?
> So.10°°WA




Na gut, ausnahmsweise. Bring deine Knieschoner mit.


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Oktober 2011)

was so kalt wird es


----------



## Juppidoo (15. Oktober 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> FYI: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12347



Danke für die Einladung, aber wir fahren Morgen was Anderes.

Nächstes Mal gern.


----------



## hansmeier (16. Oktober 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Danke für die Einladung, aber wir fahren Morgen was Anderes.
> 
> Nächstes Mal gern.



 Was seid ihr denn gefahren?


----------



## herbyx (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen.

Wie sieht's denn mit ner Mittwochsrunde aus???


----------



## Kaminfreund (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich muß Mi leider ins Stadion und mir den Rauswurf vom Dutt anschauen.


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Oktober 2011)

> Was seid ihr denn gefahren?


 
Bergab, aber bei euch war ja der Pannen



> Moin zusammen.
> 
> Wie sieht's denn mit ner Mittwochsrunde aus???


 
Ohne mich ich hab imo nicht so richtig Lust auf`en Neidreit


----------



## hansmeier (17. Oktober 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Bergab, aber bei euch war ja der Pannen



Kommt in den besten Familien vor.  10 Uhr war aber die perfekte Uhrzeit. 2h später isses richtig voll geworden.


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Oktober 2011)

bei uns nicht, da wo wir fahren kann man kaum laufen


----------



## hansmeier (17. Oktober 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> bei uns nicht, da wo wir fahren kann man kaum laufen



Alter Angeber.  

Gib mir mal ein/zwei Jahre... und ein Fully...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Gib mir mal ein/zwei Jahre... und ein Fully...



Jou, 2 Jahre Bedenkzeit zur Auswahl eines Fullies sind ja bei den Luschen Standard...

wg. Mittwoch: ich bin derzeit krank, da läuft nix


----------



## hansmeier (17. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wg. Mittwoch: ich bin derzeit krank, da läuft nix



Ohhh.... und wie verdient du das hast!


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2011)

sagen wir mal so: ich bin krankgeschrieben. in wie weit mich das von einer kleinen tour zur wiedererlangung nie vorhanden gewesener kondition abhält, sei dahingestellt...


----------



## hansmeier (17. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> sagen wir mal so: ich bin krankgeschrieben. in wie weit mich das von einer kleinen tour zur wiedererlangung nie vorhanden gewesener kondition abhält, sei dahingestellt...


----------



## pommes5 (18. Oktober 2011)

tun die lampen?


----------



## hansmeier (18. Oktober 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> tun die lampen?



Jau, alles bestens. Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Lampen.  Ein Akku ist etwas schwach auf der Brust, aber das passt schon. Der andere is noch wie neu. Hab mir auch noch 2 weitere Akkus gekauft und bin damit insgesamt perfekt ausgestattet. Die ersten Nachtfahrten waren ein Erlebnis.  Hab mich total verfranzt und musste auf´s GPS zurückgreifen, obwohl ich die Gegend eigentlich gut kenne... sieht aber Nachts alles echt ganz anders aus.


----------



## Enrgy (18. Oktober 2011)

wollt schon sagen, wie fährst du nachts dann mit dem auto, aber du hast ja keins...


----------



## hansmeier (18. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wollt schon sagen, wie fährst du nachts dann mit dem auto, aber du hast ja keins...



Ich fahr mit dem Auto nachts selten durch den Wald... es ist schon noch eins in der Familie, aber das gehört rein moralisch betrachtet meiner Frau.


----------



## hummock (19. Oktober 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust Sa zu starten.



Ja,aber im schönen Pfälzer Wald,bei bestem Wetter und  4Grad









und für die schönen Trails das richtige Bike
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




waren dann 109km und 2455hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. Oktober 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> und für die schönen Trails das richtige Bike



is das ein e-bike?

@ senioren wp-team

der wp geht dieses mal erst am 7.11. los, eine schöner feiertags-opener wie letztes jahr im wiedtal wird uns dadurch schonmal geklaut


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Oktober 2011)

dann tragen wir halt nach. 
Sollen wir denn trotzdem eíne Seniorentour starten?

Sams. ist ausnüchtern, Freitag ist Stammtisch


----------



## Enrgy (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe Zwangs-Brückentag, als genug Zeit um das passende Wetter abzuwarten. Mal sehen, was wir machen können. Ich hätte da noch eine 7GB Nord-Süd Route im Kopf, muß da aber nochmal Feinplanung betreiben, da ich bei meinem letzten Besuch die Trails teilweise hoch statt runter bin.




Langenfelder schrieb:


> dann tragen wir halt nach.



Neuer Teamname: "Könige des Nachtragens"


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> bla bla
> 
> Neuer Teamname: "Könige des *Nachtragens*"


 
das kann man aber auch falsch verstehen, obwohl ich kann sehr Nachtragengend sein


----------



## Juppidoo (19. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> bla bla ...
> , da ich bei meinem letzten Besuch die Trails teilweise hoch statt runter bin.
> :



Da bist du sicherlich einen Track von mir nachgefahren.

Wäre dabei, als Gastfahrer, wenn erlaubt.


----------



## surftigresa (19. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> is das ein e-bike?
> 
> @ senioren wp-team
> 
> der wp geht dieses mal erst am 7.11. los, eine schöner feiertags-opener wie letztes jahr im wiedtal wird uns dadurch schonmal geklaut


 
was ne Sauerei! Da fehlt ja dann eine ganze Woche!!!

Wann kann man denn Teams eröffnen?

Gruss,
Melanie, auch wieder im Lande...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. Oktober 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wann kann man denn Teams eröffnen?



Ich dachte, du wolltest bei uns die Krankenschwester spielen


----------



## surftigresa (19. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du wolltest bei uns die Krankenschwester spielen


 
Ich kann kein Blut sehen 

Den Motivator wollte ich Euch machen 

Die ausführliche Frage hätte heissen müssen:
Wann kann der Energy das Team eröffnen, damit ich beitreten kann?


----------



## Enrgy (19. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, weiß garnicht genau, denke spätestens zum Stichtag 7.11. wird die Funktion freigeschaltet. Stehe dann auf jeden Fall Gewehr bei Fuß - äääh Tastatur bei Hand


----------



## hansmeier (19. Oktober 2011)

Wp?


----------



## Enrgy (19. Oktober 2011)

WP = Winterpokal 

Die eigentliche Bikesaison startet am 7.11. 

Der ganze Kram im Sommer ist nur Zeitvertreib...


----------



## Kaminfreund (20. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> WP = Winterpokal
> 
> Die eigentliche Bikesaison startet am 7.11.
> 
> Der ganze Kram im Sommer ist nur Zeitvertreib...



 :kotz:


----------



## Enrgy (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich gebe dem Herrn Ex-Teamkollegen völlig recht, daß die Winterzeit in unseren NRW-Breitengraden zum kotzen ist. 
Der WP ist allerdings ein klitzekleiner Anreiz, um überhaupt mit dem Rad nachts durch die Siffe zu fahren.
Und das Gezicke um Punkte und Platzierung ist doch besser als jede Daily-Soap...


----------



## Kaminfreund (20. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy,

auch wenn du es nicht glaubst, ich habe mir fest vorgenommen euch diesen nicht alleine zu lassen.


----------



## Enrgy (20. Oktober 2011)

Wie sacht der Blinde: ich wollt, ich säh´d...


----------



## hummock (20. Oktober 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Sollen wir denn trotzdem eíne Seniorentour starten?



ich hätte da was aufgezeichnet  und das gibt richtig Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (20. Oktober 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> ich hätte da was aufgezeichnet  und das gibt richtig Punkte


 

Hallo *Seniorenteam*....... nix 109Km und was weiss ich wie viele HM

ne 5 Std und angenehme 50km mir 1000 - 1500 Hm reichen


----------



## on any sunday (20. Oktober 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> Ja,aber im schönen Pfälzer Wald,bei bestem Wetter und  4Grad



Dat Uli beim Wasgau Maradon, habe ich leider verpasst, lange Runde wäre mir aber zu viel gewesen.


----------



## hummock (20. Oktober 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wasgau Maradon, habe ich leider verpasst, lange Runde wäre mir aber zu viel gewesen.



Hi Micha,

da haste was verpaßt,waren viele neue Trails dabei,
außerdem sind wir schon um 8.30Uhr los,wäre eh zufrüh
für Dich gewesen


----------



## hansmeier (20. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Und das Gezicke um Punkte und Platzierung ist doch besser als jede Daily-Soap...


----------



## Enrgy (20. Oktober 2011)

wart ab, dich erwischts auch noch


----------



## R2-D2 (23. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht es Mittwoch aus?


----------



## herbyx (23. Oktober 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es Mittwoch aus?



Ich wär dabei, 18 Uhr 15 WA?
Wetter soll wohl passabel werden....


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Oktober 2011)

jo mal sehn, ob ich Ausgang bekomme.

Mit euch ne runde im Wald ist schon super.

War heute mit 12Touris ( aus dem Teuteburger Wald ) unterweges, FF und Protektoren, hi hi, als wenn man sowas bei uns braucht. 

Naja sah ziemlich brutal aus die Meute, besser fahren konnten die deswegen aber nicht.
Das rumgezupple Helm aus Helm ab und Linenwahlduskus. ging mir ziemlich auf den Geist, Hab mich dann nach *drei* Stunden und sage und schreibe *13 *km verabschiedet.

Schön zu sehen das wir ein so tolles Revier haben und uns Fahrtechnisch hinter der DH Fraktion nicht verstecken müssen


----------



## Enrgy (23. Oktober 2011)

Oh je Pedä, das hört sich ja schlimm an  Mein Beileid 

Bin jetzt 3 Tage hintereinander gefahren und muß mich morgen erstmal auf der Arbeit erholen. Mittwoch mal sehen. Is ja noch kein WP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (23. Oktober 2011)

@Langenfelder,
wie biste denn an die geraten?

Mittwoch: leider nein, hab' Abends noch einen Termin.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Juppidoo (23. Oktober 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> jo mal sehn, ob ich Ausgang bekomme.
> 
> Mit euch ne runde im Wald ist schon super.
> 
> ...





Peter, dein letzter Satz gefällt mir

Lt. deren Vids haben die aber auch ein brauchbares Revier.

Es ist aber schon bedenklich, daß frosthelm durch seine Website so viele Touris hier einschleppt, die dann alle mit Fullface hier aufschlagen.
Das Image der MTBler wird dadurch sicher nicht besser. 
In deren Gegend findest du als Touri kaum Trails im Netz.


Bin Mittwoch evtl. dabei. Die Runde, die wir beide gefahren sind vor einer Woche war übrigens auch


----------



## Enrgy (24. Oktober 2011)

So, Teamgründung pünktlich um 0.00 Uhr erledigt


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> So, Teamgründung pünktlich um 0.00 Uhr erledigt


 

WP Erster 
und als erstes Team, sogar noch vor TEAM 3

M. ganz einfach: LMB Solingen/ Glüder Zeit passt, fahr ich mal mit.

Jupp nicht ärgern, bringt nichts.


----------



## Kaminfreund (24. Oktober 2011)

Mittwoch hört sich gut an !


----------



## Enrgy (24. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre es am Feiertag mit diesem Angebot?

Gesittete Startzeit, mal was anderes als nur Ahrtal oder 7GB, Spaßgarantie plus Verpflegung im Nachgang...

Der Micha bräuchte nur bald ne Info wegen Teilnehmer bzw. Mitesserzahl, um entsprechend Clerasil einkaufen zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (24. Oktober 2011)

Wo wir gerade beim Verplanen der freien Tage sind.

Juppi, Langenfelder, hummok und das Kernteam - wie schaut´s aus 
Sonntag nach Willingen zu fahren ? 

Hendrik und zwei Kollgen von BBU wären außerdem noch dabei.
Das Wetter so am WE prima sein.


----------



## Enrgy (24. Oktober 2011)

Bin nicht dabei.


----------



## Juppidoo (24. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## hummock (24. Oktober 2011)

komme auch mit


----------



## bonsai.68 (24. Oktober 2011)

wäre auch dabei!!!


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Oktober 2011)

ich auch hab soeben frei bekommen.

Vorschlag, damit sich die Anreise auch lohnt,
10 Uhr in Willingen.
Teamtransporter für 7-8 Räder, steht ab L.feld bereit

Dafür bin ich dan Mittwoch raus


----------



## bonsai.68 (24. Oktober 2011)

Mäno, hab vergessen das meine Schwester zu besuch ist.
Bin Sonntag leider raus, wollte so schön meine neue Gabel testen


----------



## hansmeier (24. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wart ab, dich erwischts auch noch



Vermutlich nicht mehr in dieser Saison. Zumindest was das Radeln angeht bin ich wegen einer Wadenbeinfraktur erstmal bis Mitte Dezember raus. Hab ich mir Sonntag auf dem Trail zwischen Wolfstall und Fernsehturm eingehandelt.


----------



## surftigresa (24. Oktober 2011)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Mäno, hab vergessen das meine Schwester zu besuch ist.
> Bin Sonntag leider raus, wollte so schön meine neue Gabel testen


 
Welche ist es denn geworden?

Über das lange WE bin ich auch raus. Mein Termin am Mi Abend führt mich nach Süddeutschland. Und wenn ich schon mal da bin, ist es bis zu den Alpen ja auch nicht mehr weit..... man muss die Feste feiern, wie sie fallen


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Oktober 2011)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Mäno, hab vergessen das meine Schwester zu besuch ist.
> Bin Sonntag leider raus, wollte so schön meine neue Gabel testen


 

Schade,

und dem Herrn Meier gute Besserung

Typisch M. immer in den Süden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (24. Oktober 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ich auch hab soeben frei bekommen.
> 
> Vorschlag, damit sich die Anreise auch lohnt,
> 10 Uhr in Willingen.
> ...



Das ist aber heftig früh. Jetzt weiß ich warum @enrgy raus ist
Man fährt 1,5 Stunden. Vorschlag zur Güte - 8.30 Uhr Treffen beim Dachdecker?


----------



## lhampe (24. Oktober 2011)

Willingen hätte ich auch Lust. Fahrt Ihr nur Park oder macht Ihr ne Tour durchs Hochsauerland?


----------



## herbyx (24. Oktober 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Willingen hätte ich auch Lust. Fahrt Ihr nur Park oder macht Ihr ne Tour durchs Hochsauerland?



Ja, würde mich auch interessieren. Wenn nur Park gefahren wird, leihe ich mir lieber da ein Rad. 
Ansonsten, wie siehts aus mit ner Fahrgemeinschaft, passen ja wohl nicht alle in Peters Bus, oder doch?
Für den Winterpokal hab ich mich auch angemeldet, kommen wir unter die ersten 3 (00 )???


----------



## pommes5 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich verzichte dieses Jahr dann wohl auf meinen Platz ... könnte bei euren Punktzahlen dieses Jahr wohl nicht ansatzweise mithalten. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr wieder, wenn ihr mich dann noch wollt 

Und kommt mir heile aus Willingen wieder!


----------



## bonsai.68 (24. Oktober 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Welche ist es denn geworden?



eine schwarze 160er mit U-Turn und 35er Rohre


----------



## R2-D2 (24. Oktober 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich verzichte dieses Jahr dann wohl auf meinen Platz ... könnte bei euren Punktzahlen dieses Jahr wohl nicht ansatzweise mithalten.!




Das habe ich mir bei der Besetzung auch schon gedacht:
Betreutes Fahren für Senioren





herbyx, Enrgy, surftigresa, Langenfelder
Ich glaube MelC hatte alleine schon mehr Punkte als mein Team letzes Jahr.

Hat einer Lust auf 
"Betreutes Chillen für Senioren"?
So eine Art Genuss-Rider-Auswahl ohne Lei(s)tungsdruck?
Pommes?
Juppidoo?
Kaminfreund?
Franky-X?


----------



## Enrgy (24. Oktober 2011)

was ihr unter "chillen" versteht wird man am mittwoch wieder sehen. ich befürchte mind. 700hm in 2h, eine rampe nach der anderen und eine nichtteilnahme meinerseits ist in greifbarer nähe. zum wp muß doch alles schön entschleunigt werden, bergauf wie bergab (gell hansemann?)


----------



## hansmeier (24. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> zum wp muß doch alles schön entschleunigt werden, bergauf wie bergab (gell hansemann?)


----------



## Langenfelder (25. Oktober 2011)

Ok 8:30 bei mir Abfahrt ca. 10 Uhr da und dran denken es ist Winterzeit +/- 1 Std ( ich kann mir den Scheiß nicht merken ) 

Brauchen ja nur zwei Fahrer samt Fahrzeug der Rest der Truppe kann ja noch eine Nickerchen machen. 
Und Ja wir fahren in den Park, ich will mal wieder Gondel fahren.
Leihrad kostet vor Ort 35 Euronen, Tageskarte für die Gondel wenn ich nicht irre 23,- + 5,- Pfand.
Ich nehm mein Rad mit, da ist das Setup genau richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (25. Oktober 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hat einer Lust auf
> "Betreutes Chillen für Senioren"?
> So eine Art Genuss-Rider-Auswahl ohne Lei(s)tungsdruck?
> Pommes?
> ...



Jau!


----------



## Kaminfreund (25. Oktober 2011)

@ R2D2, ich bin dabei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@ Willingen Truppe, wir treffen uns vor Ort, da ich noch meine Kinder und Frauen mitnehme.


----------



## herbyx (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei aller Vorfreude auf Willingen, bei Mittwoch 18 Uhr 15 WA bleibts doch, oder????


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Oktober 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir bei der Besetzung auch schon gedacht:
> Betreutes Fahren für Senioren
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mache mit, trage aber vielleicht keine Punkte ein, da mir das zu anstrengend ist


----------



## R2-D2 (25. Oktober 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich mache mit, trage aber vielleicht keine Punkte ein, da mir das zu anstrengend ist


????

Das Faulsein bezieht sich aber eher auf das Biken und nicht auf das Punkteeintragen...
das wirst Du schon schaffen!


----------



## R2-D2 (25. Oktober 2011)

So,

"Betreutes Chillen für Senioren" ist am Start!

und jetzt schon vor den BFFS (in der alfabetischen Reihenfolge)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (25. Oktober 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> bei Mittwoch 18 Uhr 15 WA bleibts doch, oder????




Habe mal den Termin eingetragen...


----------



## Kaminfreund (25. Oktober 2011)

.... bin morgen dabei, dann alles weiteres bzgl. Willingen.


----------



## surftigresa (25. Oktober 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Für den Winterpokal hab ich mich auch angemeldet, kommen wir unter die ersten 3 (00 )???


 
Na mind. Top3!!!!
Aber wer ist denn der/die fünfte Fahrer/in?


----------



## Enrgy (25. Oktober 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Aber wer ist denn der/die fünfte Fahrer/in?



Brauchen wir nicht, wir haben doch DICH!! 

Nee, der Uli @hummock wurde mir noch als Kandidat genannt. Damit der Altersschnitt durch Dich nicht zu sehr abgesenkt wird 

Schade, daß der Wasgau Marathon nicht in den WP fällt, hätte er uns schon gut Points eingefahren...


----------



## herbyx (25. Oktober 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Habe mal den Termin eingetragen...



Sehr gut, Männer der Tat braucht's!

Wenn wir uns allerdings in der Wipperaue in Baden-Würtemberg treffen ist 18 Uhr 20 aber ambitioniert....


----------



## R2-D2 (25. Oktober 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Sehr gut, Männer der Tat braucht's!
> 
> Wenn wir uns allerdings in der Wipperaue in Baden-Würtemberg treffen ist 18 Uhr 20 aber ambitioniert....



ok, dann halt in NRW...


----------



## hummock (25. Oktober 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Na mind. Top3!!!!
> Aber wer ist denn der/die fünfte Fahrer/in?


----------



## Langenfelder (25. Oktober 2011)

Top 10 ist schon ne ansage. mir reicht es wenn wir besser sind als letztes Jahr.

So jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, wehr kommt jetzt mit nach W.
wenn ich richtig liege ist es der
Jupp, der Hummock, der herbyx, Kaminfreund ( mit Sippe ) Hendrik und noch ein Kumpel, sonst noch wehr?

Start ist bei mir vor der Tür um 8:30, 
1,5 Fahrt + Pippipause = 10 - 10:30 vor Ort.

Morgen kann ich nicht, muss den Rest der Wand noch wegstemmen.


----------



## hummock (25. Oktober 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Morgen kann ich nicht, muss den Rest der Nebelwand noch wegstemmen.



Ruhig Brauner,morgen solls schön werden


----------



## Enrgy (25. Oktober 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner,morgen solls schön werden



bis ihr morgen loskommt, isset duster, da isses wurscht, ob schön oder nebel.

vielleicht fahr ich gleich um halb 5, wenn ich heimkomme. schön slowmo bergauf und nicht zuviel. daheim warten bis es dunkel ist und dann erst zu fahren ist irgendwie so kontraproduktiv  aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja 
ARBEITSANWEISUNG FÜR SONNTAG: 
haut euch in willingen bloß nich die gräten krumm!!  also ich meine das echte seniorenteam, nicht diese billige chillige kopie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (25. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ....nicht diese billige chillige kopie



Wer will denn hier Chillis kopieren?


----------



## Kaminfreund (25. Oktober 2011)

So, nun mit etwas mehr Zeit

Sonntag fahren wir 

Ich mit Familie
Christian mit Familie
Martin mit Familie

Nach Willingen. Unser Anhang geht spazieren und erzählt.

Wir treffen uns mit euch und verändern die Welt 

Hendrik und ein Kumpel wollen auch mit, ich organisiere das mit Hendrik, bzw stelle den Kontakt her.


Ich möchte, Stand heute, keine Tour fahren, sondern nur stupide bergab düsen.


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Oktober 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ich möchte, Stand heute, keine Tour fahren, sondern nur *stupide bergab düsen*.


 

aber sowas von


----------



## Kaminfreund (26. Oktober 2011)

@ Langenfelder 05:17 Uhr ?!


----------



## hummock (26. Oktober 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> @ Langenfelder 05:17 Uhr ?!



vielleicht hat er schon angefangen die Wand wegzustemmen um heute
abend doch noch mitzufahren


----------



## lhampe (26. Oktober 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Top 10 ist schon ne ansage. mir reicht es wenn wir besser sind als letztes Jahr.
> 
> So jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, wehr kommt jetzt mit nach W.
> wenn ich richtig liege ist es der
> ...


Meine Wenigkeit wollte noch mit und hat auch freibekommen zum spielen.

Lars


----------



## Kaminfreund (27. Oktober 2011)

War ne schöne Tour gestern und der erste richtige Night Ride. R2D2 hat uns auf bekannten Wegen neue Trails gezeigt.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2011)

Mein Monarch-Dämpfer hatte von vorgestern auf gestern kompletten Luftverlust, Nachpumpen quittierte er mit leisem Zischen wie ein gestandener Platten im Reifen. Toll . Hab das Teil erstmal (erneut) zerlegt und die Riefen etwas geglättet. Hat dann nur noch zu einer Flachrunde gereicht.
Das Teil ist sowieso Kernschrott: Ölaustritt, obwohl an der Kolbenstange keine Riefen zu sehen sind, außen auf der Lauffläche Riefen von der Lufthülse. Ich frag mich, woher das kommt. Mein gebraucht gekaufter Fox Dämpfer im Jekyll hat 6 Jahre gehalten ohne geringste Verschleißprobleme.


----------



## Kaminfreund (27. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mein Monarch-Dämpfer hatte von vorgestern auf gestern kompletten Luftverlust, Nachpumpen quittierte er mit leisem Zischen wie ein gestandener Platten im Reifen. Toll . Hab das Teil erstmal (erneut) zerlegt und die Riefen etwas geglättet. Hat dann nur noch zu einer Flachrunde gereicht.
> Das Teil ist sowieso Kernschrott: Ölaustritt, obwohl an der Kolbenstange keine Riefen zu sehen sind, außen auf der Lauffläche Riefen von der Lufthülse. Ich frag mich, woher das kommt. Mein gebraucht gekaufter Fox Dämpfer im Jekyll hat 6 Jahre gehalten ohne geringste Verschleißprobleme.



Komm du willst dich nur vor dem WP drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2011)

drücken muß man im wp doch nur eines: die tasten am computer 
und ein neuer dämpfer von crc ist bereits unterwegs, weil das teil ja schon die letzten wochen anzeichen der altersschwäche gezeigt hat.


----------



## on any sunday (27. Oktober 2011)

Als vollkommen Ahnungloser würde ich mal tippen, das die etwas filigrane Anlenkung ungesunde Querkräfte zulässt und dem Dämpferexitus Vorschub leistet. Was hat den der Dämpfer für Maße? Vielleicht hätte ich Ersatz.


.... und schon wieder zu langsam.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2011)

würde mich wundern, wenn der umlenkhebel so instabil wäre. hätte man ja schonmal von anderen rz fahrern hören müssen, daß da was in die binsen geht. allerdings habe ich die lagerung vom hebel noch nicht überprüft, ob da evtl. was spiel hat. ersatzlager habe ich schon länger angeschafft, wäre also schnell behoben.

ist schon spassig, beim jekyll habe ich damals gedacht, daß der dämpfer nie und nimmer hält. aber pustekuchen, gerade durch die trunion-aufnahme konnte das teil seitenkräfte aufnehmen und ausgleichen.

naja, mal schauen was der bikemarkt mittelfristig so hergibt (schwarz eloxiert wäre nett  ), so richtig glücklich bin ich mit dem rz ja ehrlich gesagt nicht. war fahrwerksmäßig jetzt kein quantensprung zum jekyll, einzig die 2 cm mehr an federweg hinten fühlten sich recht nett an. aber sonst eher ernüchternd, vor allem die blätterteig-beschichtung, die wohl lack darstellen soll...


----------



## R2-D2 (28. Oktober 2011)

Es könnte bei mir evtl. doch klappen mit Sonntag.
Wie ist denn nun die Planung?


----------



## Juppidoo (28. Oktober 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Es könnte bei mir evtl. doch klappen mit Sonntag.
> Wie ist denn nun die Planung?



Gut so

Wir treffen uns alle um 8.15/8.30 beim Dackdecker, laden die bikes ein und fahren los.
Wer mit dem PKW fährt und andere mitnimmt ergibt sich dann. Ich könnte auch fahren.

Bis denn, das wird


----------



## hansmeier (29. Oktober 2011)

Gesund bleiben Freunde... das sagte zwar schon mal jemand, aber ich will es noch mal betonen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (29. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ARBEITSANWEISUNG FÜR SONNTAG:
> haut euch in willingen bloß nich die gräten krumm!!  also ich meine das echte seniorenteam, nicht diese billige chillige kopie


 

er war`s

R2 schön das du es doch noch schaffst, damit ist der Teamtransporter voll


----------



## R2-D2 (29. Oktober 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> er war`s
> 
> R2 schön das du es doch noch schaffst, damit ist der Teamtransporter voll



Ich käme mit dem Fahrrad-AHK-Träger zu Dir. Wenn ich mit meinem Wagen fahre hätten wir dadrauf noch 2 Plätze als Reserve


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Oktober 2011)

bingo


----------



## R2-D2 (29. Oktober 2011)

Welche Vorgaben haben die in Willingen denn bezüglich der Kleiderordnung?
FullFace-Pflicht?
Körper-Panzer-Pflicht?


----------



## Kaminfreund (29. Oktober 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Welche Vorgaben haben die in Willingen denn bezüglich der Kleiderordnung?
> FullFace-Pflicht?
> Körper-Panzer-Pflicht?



Nackt


----------



## R2-D2 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ey Brüdä, näxte Fragge:

Weiter vorne steht was von Fahrzeit 1,5h inkl. Pinkelpause.
Navi & Google melden mir 2h reine Fahrzeit, also dann eher 2,5h inkl. Pause, oder macht ihr die Zeitumstellung während der Fahrt und spart Euch so die 1h?

(oder hat der Truppentransporter etwa Warpantrieb? Müsste ich eigentlich von wissen!)


----------



## Enrgy (29. Oktober 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Nackt



Ich komm vorbei und mach Fotos!

Viel Spaß beim Gondelbiking


----------



## lhampe (29. Oktober 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Welche Vorgaben haben die in Willingen denn bezüglich der Kleiderordnung?
> FullFace-Pflicht?
> Körper-Panzer-Pflicht?



Pflicht besteht so weit ich weiß keine, aber wenn man sowas hat wäre es dumm es nicht zu benutzen. Ich nehm alles mit.


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Oktober 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Ich nehm alles mit was ich habe.


 
so viel platz hab ich auch nicht in meiner Transchporter


----------



## hummock (29. Oktober 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ey Brüdä, näxte Fragge:
> 
> Weiter vorne steht was von Fahrzeit 1,5h inkl. Pinkelpause.



laut Wetterbericht soll es bis 10.00 regnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (29. Oktober 2011)

ach Quatsch du hast im Falschen Ort eingeben
und auserdem sind wir vor 10 nicht da, dann ist alles wieder wegetrocknet


----------



## Enrgy (29. Oktober 2011)

wer hätte das gedacht, nochmal ein (teil)nightride in kurzer hose, sommerzeit bis aufs letzte ausgequetscht...

junx, bleibt sauber morgen, macht den lazarett-luschen keine konkurrenz!


----------



## lhampe (29. Oktober 2011)

So noch mal Uhrenvergleich. Am 30.10 werden die Uhren um 3:00 auf 2:00 zurückgestellt. Wer das vergisst ist halt überpünktlich da;-) der Rest kann ausschlafen.
Bis morgen um 8:15. 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Kaminfreund (29. Oktober 2011)

Zum Thema Wetter sag ich nur : et hätt noch immer jot jejange

Mehr Sorgen macht mir, das ich bereits ne 3/4 Flasche "mas oller" intus habe, es noch immer scheckt, Vorrat vorhanden und meine Frau nicht zuhause ist.


----------



## R2-D2 (29. Oktober 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wetter sag ich nur : et hätt noch immer jot jejange
> 
> Mehr Sorgen macht mir, das ich bereits ne 3/4 Flasche "mas oller" intus habe, es noch immer scheckt, Vorrat vorhanden und meine Frau nicht zuhause ist.



mußt Du Dir für morgen Mut antrinken?


----------



## Kaminfreund (29. Oktober 2011)

".......die flasch ist leer ! Und ne ..... mut hab ich, aber nach der letzten schulter eckgelenkssprengung - respekt


----------



## R2-D2 (29. Oktober 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ".......die flasch ist leer ! Und ne ..... mut hab ich, aber nach der letzten schulter eckgelenkssprengung - respekt




a la Trapatoni: "Was erlauben Müller? Fährt wie Flasche leer!!!"


----------



## pommes5 (30. Oktober 2011)

viel spaß mädels 

ich muss noch den schweinehund bekämpfen damit ich es heute mal wieder schaffe ... so ne nacht voll wachstumsschub beim zwerg ist echt ne nummer ... hut ab an alle dies schon hinter sich haben und trotzdem noch rad fahren

ein platz im chillteam ist ja noch frei - hat noch jemand lust? oder @rolf war der schon verplant der platz?


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. Oktober 2011)

Das dreckige Dutzend, naja vieleicht nicht ganz 12, aber dreckig war`s nach dem nicht angekündigten Regen  

Schön war´s mit euch  ich durfte noch mit meiner Tochter auf die Sommerrodelbahn -  war hart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansmeier (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin offiziell neidisch.


----------



## R2-D2 (30. Oktober 2011)

hier noch eine Schnapper für die Night-Ride Saison:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/220818770663...1&_rdc=1#ht_4205wt_92&clk_rvr_id=278403166038


----------



## R2-D2 (30. Oktober 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Das dreckige Dutzend, naja vieleicht nicht ganz 12, aber dreckig war`s nach dem nicht angekündigten Regen
> 
> Schön war´s mit euch  ich durfte noch mit meiner Tochter auf die Sommerrodelbahn -  war hart.




ja, war echt ne lustige Sache und alle heil runtergekommen


----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> und alle heil runtergekommen



wie hieß es so schön beim bund: lob einfach...


----------



## lhampe (30. Oktober 2011)

Jau, war supergut, auch wenns Wetter nicht optimal war. 

Beim Chillteam würde ich ja noch mitmachen.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2011)

ts ts, bald gibts 2 chiller-teams, so groß ist der andrang. aber im sommer sagen alle noch "winterpokal? nööö, im winter faa ich nich, laß ma, zu naß, zu kalt, zu dunkel".
und jetzt? thats gruppendynamik, höhö.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (31. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> thats gruppendynamik, höhö.....


 
ja so wie Gestern, da sind doch fast alle den Startgap runter, ( Respekt ) und einigen hat der Freeride richtig Spass gemacht. 
( der Ulli hat garnicht mehr aufgehört zu  )
Ausser ein paar kleineren Blesuren ist alles gut gegangen.

Würde ich nächstes Jahr gern wiederholen.

So und jetzt kommt die Kür, WP ist angesagt


----------



## Juppidoo (31. Oktober 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> bla, bla....
> ( der Ulli hat garnicht mehr aufgehört zu  )
> ...



Könnte am Rad liegen

Die beiden Stecken sind wirklich genial. Die DH-Stecke ist der Knaller.
Bin auf die Bilder gespannt.

Bis bald

Juppidoo


----------



## R2-D2 (31. Oktober 2011)

@hlampe: Du bis drin

Team Chiller ist voll, es kann also entspannt losgehen.

Habe noch ein schwrzes Spiralschloss im Kofferraum gefunden. Wem gehört's?


----------



## Kaminfreund (31. Oktober 2011)

Hat wer Lust morgen um 10:00 ab WA 2,5 Std. durch die Wälder zu radeln ?


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Oktober 2011)

Lust schon aber kein Ausgang


----------



## Juppidoo (31. Oktober 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> @hlampe: Du bis drin
> 
> Team Chiller ist voll, es kann also entspannt losgehen.
> 
> Habe noch ein schwrzes Spiralschloss im Kofferraum gefunden. Wem gehört's?



Ich vermisse noch eins, das ist allerdings schwarz.


----------



## Kaminfreund (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab noch einen schwarzen Schlüpfer vor dem blauen Teambus gefunden - gehört der einem von euch ?


----------



## Kaminfreund (31. Oktober 2011)

Wer ist denn hansmeier ? Wann stellst du dich mal persönlich vor ?


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Oktober 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen schwarzen Schlüpfer vor dem blauen Teambus gefunden - gehört der einem von euch ?


 
wenn der braune Streifen hat ist das meiner


----------



## pommes5 (31. Oktober 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Wer ist denn hansmeier ? Wann stellst du dich mal persönlich vor ?



Zumindest ich hab ihn schonmal gesehen. Son jünglicher Langhaariger der neuerdings mit Lampen die Wälder unsicher macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (31. Oktober 2011)

> der Uli hat garnicht mehr aufgehört zu


war gestern ne schöne Aktion und jetzt hab ich "Downhillmuskelkater"


Langenfelder schrieb:


> Würde ich nächstes Jahr gern wiederholen.



Da komme ich aber mit wenn der Kater bis dahin weg ist


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2011)

Ein Lager in meinem Hinterbau (keine anzüglichen Bemerkungen jetzt! ) sah übrigens so aus wie hier:

http://s579.photobucket.com/albums/...g%20failure/?action=view&current=IMG_1679.jpg

http://s579.photobucket.com/albums/...g%20failure/?action=view&current=IMG_1678.jpg

und das schon ohne springerei


----------



## lhampe (31. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ein Lager in meinem Hinterbau (keine anzüglichen Bemerkungen jetzt! ) sah übrigens so aus wie hier:
> 
> 
> und das schon ohne springerei



Volker, bist Du denn Asiate oder asiatischer Abstammung? Die können auch keine scharfen Fotos machen.

Je länger man in der Luft des mehr schont man die Lager


----------



## hummock (31. Oktober 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen schwarzen Schlüpfer vor dem blauen Teambus gefunden - gehört der einem von euch ?






Langenfelder schrieb:


> wenn der braune Streifen hat ist das meiner




kann nicht meiner sein,meine sind im Schritt offen damit mir sowas wie oben beschrieben,nicht passiert


----------



## pommes5 (31. Oktober 2011)

es singt für sie: das niveau


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> es singt für sie: das niveau



mit den braunen streifen solltest du dich doch inzwischen bestens auskennen 


geht eben nix über einen stabilen eingelenker, zumindest was die haltbarleit anbelangt...


----------



## hansmeier (31. Oktober 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Wer ist denn hansmeier ? Wann stellst du dich mal persönlich vor ?



Langenfelder, pommes5 und Juppidoo kennen mich bereits. 

Sobald meine derzeitige Fraktur ausgeheilt ist stelle ich mich auch dir gerne vor. Spätestens Mitte Dezember also...


----------



## bonsai.68 (31. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> geht eben nix über einen stabilen eingelenker, zumindest was die haltbarleit anbelangt...



sagen wir Dir doch die ganzeZeit, bei den Trailjunkies gibt es nur Eingelenker.

aber Du hast doch ein Leben lang Garantie, oder?


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Oktober 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Langenfelder, pommes5 und Juppidoo kennen mich bereits.
> 
> Sobald meine derzeitige Fraktur ausgeheilt ist stelle ich mich auch dir gerne vor. Spätestens Mitte Dezember also...


 

Damit du wenn du im Januar Papa bis,
dich dann wieder sofort verabschiedest und mit P5 ein Kinderwagenrennen machst 


Bonsai, wir Senioren haben nur ein Gelenk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2011)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> sagen wir Dir doch die ganzeZeit, bei den Trailjunkies gibt es nur Eingelenker.
> 
> aber Du hast doch ein Leben lang Garantie, oder?




nem geschenkten gaul usw...

letztendlich ist es wohl auf meine wartungsunlust zurückzuführen. der verlinkte schaden war mir ja nicht unbekannt, allerdings habe ich es bei gelegentlichem kontrollieren der bolzenverschraubungen belassen. etwas spiel im lager war bis dato mit rütteln nur hinten rechts bei der kassette zu orten.
in zukunft weiß ich bescheid, mind. 2x im jahr alles zerlegen, um den zustand der lager zu begutachten. nur dran wackeln reicht nicht, das zerfetzte lager hat sich bis zuletzt fest angefühlt. naja, ein satz bolzen aus leichten voodoo-alu kost' ja nur 54teuro, ebenso die umlenkwippe.  dafür kriegt man 10 lager für 7eu in der bucht.


----------



## pommes5 (31. Oktober 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Damit du wenn du im Januar Papa bis,
> dich dann wieder sofort verabschiedest und mit P5 ein Kinderwagenrennen machst



Ach ja ... da war ja was ...


----------



## herbyx (31. Oktober 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Hat wer Lust morgen um 10:00 ab WA 2,5 Std. durch die Wälder zu radeln ?



Ich hätt schon Lust, sonst moch jemand dabei??? Von mir aus auch erst gegen 11 Uhr ??!!?!


----------



## Kaminfreund (31. Oktober 2011)

Ok um 10:00 ist gebongt !


----------



## hansmeier (31. Oktober 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Damit du wenn du im Januar Papa bis,
> dich dann wieder sofort verabschiedest und mit P5 ein Kinderwagenrennen machst



Klingt witzig.


----------



## herbyx (1. November 2011)

Tach zusammen!

Habe in den MTB News was interessantes gefunden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/10...iere-am-04-11-2011-in-der-dresdner-schauburg/

Die Veranstaltung findet am Samstag den 26.11. um 19 Uhr in Köln Ehrenfeld statt. Wie wäre es denn mit einem Ausswärtsspiel, z.B. mit anschließender Pizza???

Wenn es Interessenten mit fester Zusage gibt, würde ich vorab die Karten besorgen.

So, dann lasst mal hören.....

Grobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (1. November 2011)

nö


----------



## R2-D2 (1. November 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> ....
> So, dann lasst mal hören.....
> 
> Grobi



Ist das der Film von unserem Tag in Willingen?


----------



## herbyx (1. November 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ist das der Film von unserem Tag in Willingen?



Das ist das, was wir dieses Jahr nicht mehr geschafft haben


----------



## Juppidoo (2. November 2011)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit Sa oder So ab ca. 10 Uhr eine endurolastige Tour zu fahren?
Vielleicht Altenberg oder Glüder?

Wetter soll gut bleiben.


----------



## JohnnyT (2. November 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/10...iere-am-04-11-2011-in-der-dresdner-schauburg/
> 
> Die Veranstaltung findet am Samstag den 26.11. um 19 Uhr in Köln Ehrenfeld statt. Wie wäre es denn mit einem Ausswärtsspiel, z.B. mit anschließender Pizza???



@ Grobi,
jo, da komme ich gerne mit 

@ Juppidoo,
Lust ja, Zeit ja, aber ich muss abwarten, ob ich meine Laufräder bis Freitag abend wiederbekomme, hat der Mechaniker jedenfalls mit "müsste klappen" vesprochen.....melde mich dann...


----------



## Kaminfreund (2. November 2011)

@ Jürgen (Grobi) Lust ja, Zeit nein  - der Film Life Cycles ist der Hammmmmmmer 

@ Jürgen sehr gerne, allerdings kann ich nur Samstag und erst um 10:30 Uhr, Altenberg wäre ne Alternative


----------



## R2-D2 (2. November 2011)

Samstag Altenberg hört sich gut an, kann ich aber erst am Freitag genauer planen.


----------



## Enrgy (2. November 2011)

hui, welcher ehrgeiz, das gäbe ja mal richtig chillig punkte...


----------



## Langenfelder (2. November 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> hui, welcher ehrgeiz, das *gäbe* ja mal richtig chillig punkte...


 

genau ich warte bis zum 7ten


----------



## herbyx (2. November 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust und Zeit Sa oder So ab ca. 10 Uhr eine endurolastige Tour zu fahren?
> Vielleicht Altenberg oder Glüder?
> 
> Wetter soll gut bleiben.



Wäre auch gern dabei, kann aber auch frühestens 10 Uhr 30, entspannter wären 11 Uhr......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (2. November 2011)

Wir können ja erst mal 10.30 Uhr, Samstag, Altenberg Schöllerhof planen.

@enrgy kann ja nachkommen, R2 evtl. das Schloß mitbringen.


----------



## hummock (2. November 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Wäre auch gern dabei, kann aber auch frühestens 10 Uhr 30, entspannter wären 11 Uhr......



Dito


----------



## R2-D2 (2. November 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> genau ich warte bis zum 7ten



deshalb toben wir uns jetzt vorher richtig aus...


----------



## Kaminfreund (2. November 2011)

... 11:00 ist auch ok, bin voher noch beim Friseur. Extra für euch


----------



## R2-D2 (2. November 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ... 11:00 ist auch ok, bin voher noch beim Friseur. Extra für euch



bekommst Du Extensions  ?


----------



## on any sunday (3. November 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> @enrgy kann ja nachkommen, R2 evtl. das Schloß mitbringen.



Ich glaube kaum, das Volker zu nachtschlafender Zeit auf sein luftloses Kanonendale steigen möchte. Wenn es bei 11.00 Uhr bleibt, schau ich mal vorbei.


----------



## herbyx (3. November 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Wir können ja erst mal 10.30 Uhr, Samstag, Altenberg Schöllerhof planen.
> 
> Ist damit der Parkplatz am Ende des gebauten Downhills, an der Straße zum Altenberger Dom gemeint???
> 
> Sinds denn jetzt 10 Uhr 30, oder 11 Uhr geworden???


----------



## Kaminfreund (3. November 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> bekommst Du Extensions  ?



Neeee ich lasse mir den Rücken waxen


----------



## Kaminfreund (3. November 2011)

11:00 passt glaube ich, der Mehrheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, das Volker zu nachtschlafender Zeit auf sein luftloses Kanonendale steigen möchte...



Rrrichitiiiig....
obwohl, luftlos isses seit eben nicht mehr, neuer Dämpfer, neues Glück oder so 



Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Neeee ich lasse mir den Rücken waxen



Bikinizone nich vergessääään!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Neandertal (4. November 2011)

Ne, wat seid ihr "SCHAMLOS" 

Wir (bonsai und Jürgen) starten morgen um 11 in der Fauna und lassen uns später dann in der Kolfurth zm Kaffee nieder und nebenbei im Strandcafé nette T-Shirts drucken

Viel Spaß euch


----------



## Juppidoo (4. November 2011)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Ne, wat seid ihr "SCHAMLOS"
> 
> Wir (bonsai und Jürgen) starten morgen um 11 in der Fauna und lassen uns später dann in der Kolfurth zm Kaffee nieder und nebenbei im Strandcafé nette T-Shirts drucken
> 
> Viel Spaß euch



Na, na, na... ist das ein Abwerbeversuch?

Euch auch viel Spaß und fallt nicht.

Wir treffen uns dann halt um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Schöllerhof.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (4. November 2011)

HAllo Juppi,

wenn wir nicht den T-shirt-Termin hätten, würden wir auch gerne bei euch mitfahren, zumal wir dann nicht mit dem Auto fahren müssten

Beim nächsten Mal kommen wir aber bestimmt mit

Ciao, ciao


----------



## hummock (4. November 2011)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> würden wir auch gerne bei euch mitfahren, zumal wir dann nicht mit dem Auto fahren müssten
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal kommen wir aber bestimmt mit



dann fahren wir in der Fauna


----------



## Enrgy (4. November 2011)

Macht doch ein "meet&greet" und trefft euch in der Mitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (4. November 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Macht doch ein "meet&greet" und trefft euch in der Mitte...


 
Das sind ja die Wupperberge


----------



## R2-D2 (4. November 2011)

bin raus für morgen, wünsche Euch viel Spass!


----------



## lhampe (4. November 2011)

Dann springe ich für R2 ein. 11:00 Schöllerhof PP mit voller protection?.

Lars


----------



## Juppidoo (4. November 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Dann springe ich für R2 ein. 11:00 Schöllerhof PP mit voller protection?.
> 
> Lars



Ein bischen protection kann wohl nicht schaden.

Einige Spots kenne ich natürlich, eine sinnige Runde mit einer Ansammlung von fiesen Abfahrten kriege ich aber nicht zusammen. Vielleicht kann sich der eine oder andere schon mal was überlegen.

Denn bis morgen

@superbrobi: findest du das? Sonst ruf mich an. Du meist wohl den richtigen Parkplatz.


----------



## R2-D2 (5. November 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ein bischen protection kann wohl nicht schaden.
> 
> Einige Spots kenne ich natürlich, eine sinnige Runde mit einer Ansammlung von fiesen Abfahrten kriege ich aber nicht zusammen. Vielleicht kann sich der eine oder andere schon mal was überlegen.
> 
> ...




hin und her und hin und her...

bin doch dabei. Bringe einen Track mit, der einige der DH&Trails der Ecke drin hat. Allerdings mit einigen Schleifen, wie bei solcher Zielsetzung kaum vermeidbar ist...aber Energy ist ja nicht dabei


dabei sind auf Wunsch auch:
Klippen-DH
Zinnenkönig


----------



## Juppidoo (5. November 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> hin und her und hin und her...
> 
> bin doch dabei. Bringe einen Track mit, der einige der DH&Trails der Ecke drin hat. Allerdings mit einigen Schleifen, wie bei solcher Zielsetzung kaum vermeidbar ist...aber Energy ist ja nicht dabei
> 
> ...



.......so dachte ich mir das


----------



## Langenfelder (5. November 2011)

Kippen DH wenn Ihr denn fahrt,kompl. dann ziehe ich meinen Hut


----------



## Enrgy (5. November 2011)

Kippen DH? Sind da soviele Raucher?


----------



## Juppidoo (5. November 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Kippen DH wenn Ihr denn fahrt,kompl. dann ziehe ich meinen Hut




Dann kauf dir schon mal nen Hut.

Der Zinnenkönig ist schwerer, aber macht auch super Spaß.

War eine tolle Runde heute mit vielen neuen Trails.

Leider hat es ein paar Blessuren gegeben. Gute Besserung


----------



## Enrgy (5. November 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Leider hat es ein paar Blessuren gegeben...



war ja klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (5. November 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir schon mal nen Hut.
> 
> Der Zinnenkönig ist schwerer, aber macht auch super Spaß.
> 
> ...




Ja, was super heute. Wer sein Video vom Kippen/Zinnen haben möchte, schickt mir seine Email-Adresse per Email oder PN.


----------



## lhampe (5. November 2011)

Oh Männers. Ich hab gedacht es wäre Sonntags. Wäre so gerne mitgekommen. Nun  muß ich mir für morgen was neues suchen.

Was ist denn passiert? Hoffe nichts schlimmes.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Kaminfreund (5. November 2011)

@ peter, sind alle gefahren, alle, alle


----------



## bonsai.68 (5. November 2011)

Such noch jemanden der Morgen fährt!!! aber nicht vorm aufstehen!!
Har jemand Interresse oder Vorschläge??


----------



## JohnnyT (5. November 2011)

Zinnen, Kippen, Klippen, alles gefahren heute, gar kein Problem. Und dann, kurz vorm Parkplatz, auf einem wirklich stinknormalen geraden Waldpfad, bin ich irgendwie über'n Lenker.......Unterarmknochen, genannt "Speiche", direkt am Handgelenk so blöd angebrochen, dass die mir morgen ne Platte da drauf schrauben wollen 

Bis in 4-6 Wochen


----------



## bonsai.68 (5. November 2011)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Zinnen, Kippen, Klippen, alles gefahren heute, gar kein Problem. Und dann, kurz vorm Parkplatz, auf einem wirklich stinknormalen geraden Waldpfad, bin ich irgendwie über'n Lenker.......Unterarmknochen, genannt "Speiche", direkt am Handgelenk so blöd angebrochen, dass die mir morgen ne Platte da drauf schrauben wollen
> 
> Bis in 4-6 Wochen



Das klingt nicht gut, dann mal gute Besserung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2011)

Oh ne! Das kommt dann wohl zum völlig falschen Zeitpunkt für Dich.... Gute Besserung!!! Drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du schnell wieder heile bist!


----------



## R2-D2 (5. November 2011)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Zinnen, Kippen, Klippen, alles gefahren heute, gar kein Problem. Und dann, kurz vorm Parkplatz, auf einem wirklich stinknormalen geraden Waldpfad, bin ich irgendwie über'n Lenker.......Unterarmknochen, genannt "Speiche", direkt am Handgelenk so blöd angebrochen, dass die mir morgen ne Platte da drauf schrauben wollen
> 
> Bis in 4-6 Wochen




Mensch, mensch, mensch, da lässt man Euch mal eine halbe Stunde allein...

Alles Gute und gute Besserung. Zur Aufmunterung kann ich Dir noch Deine Videos vom Zinnen schicken.
Noch so als Nachtrag. Wir haben heute drei weitere HD der F gefunden:
http://www.frosthelm.de/hidden_trails/absacker/

http://www.frosthelm.de/hidden_trails/hochsitz/

http://www.frosthelm.de/hidden_trails/kante___trail/


----------



## Kaminfreund (6. November 2011)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Zinnen, Kippen, Klippen, alles gefahren heute, gar kein Problem. Und dann, kurz vorm Parkplatz, auf einem wirklich stinknormalen geraden Waldpfad, bin ich irgendwie über'n Lenker.......Unterarmknochen, genannt "Speiche", direkt am Handgelenk so blöd angebrochen, dass die mir morgen ne Platte da drauf schrauben wollen
> 
> Bis in 4-6 Wochen



Ach du sch.....e ! Kann ich euch nicht mal ne dreiviertel Stunde alleine lassen 

Am Klippendh setzt du todesmutig als einziger vor dem Abgrund um, dass es Ulli und mir die Farbe aus dem Gesicht schlägt, und dann das.

Alles Gute !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (6. November 2011)

von mir ebenfalls gute Besserung. 

an all die anderen, ich sprach von fahren, nicht den Klippen DH runterschieben, aber der erfordert auch Mut. Geh dann schon mal los mir nen Hut kaufen ( ist ne Kappe auch ok ? )


----------



## Juppidoo (6. November 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> von mir ebenfalls gute Besserung.
> 
> an all die anderen, ich sprach von fahren, nicht den Klippen DH runterschieben, aber der erfordert auch Mut. Geh dann schon mal los mir nen Hut kaufen ( ist ne Kappe auch ok ? )




Kappe ist auch o.k., die kannst du ja am Mittwoch mitbringen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094

Licht kann nicht schaden

Bis denn


----------



## lhampe (6. November 2011)

Jungs,

müßt Ihr mich denn daran erinnern das unser schöner auch mal gefährlich sein kann. Gute Besserung allen.


----------



## hansmeier (6. November 2011)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Zinnen, Kippen, Klippen, alles gefahren heute, gar kein Problem. Und dann, kurz vorm Parkplatz, auf einem wirklich stinknormalen geraden Waldpfad, bin ich irgendwie über'n Lenker.......Unterarmknochen, genannt "Speiche", direkt am Handgelenk so blöd angebrochen, dass die mir morgen ne Platte da drauf schrauben wollen
> 
> Bis in 4-6 Wochen



Welcome to the land of the invalids. 

Gute Besserung auch von mir unbekannter Weise...


----------



## pommes5 (7. November 2011)

da habts ihr euch aber auch mit amtlichen trails angelegt ... meine herren ... hut ab


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ... hut ab



Kappe reicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polestar78 (7. November 2011)

@Rolf und Grobi,
Danke für die Tour, war viel neues dabei, obwohls eigentlich meine "Wahlheimat" ist!

@Ralf,

******** Mann, ich hatte beim snowboarden genau den selben Bruch: Speiche im Handgelenk angebrochen. Hab aber zum Glück keine Platte gebraucht. Hat sich aber trotzdem 3Monate gedauert bis ich schmerzfrei biken konnte. Handgelenk is echt großer Mist!
Aber für Finale bist Du ja wohl wieder fit?!

Gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite!!!

cheers,
Markus


----------



## polestar78 (7. November 2011)

Na Geilo,
Wenn ich S C h- e_i-s_se schreiben will, wirds rausge*******sternt...

political correctness sucks!!!


----------



## Langenfelder (7. November 2011)

also ich kann ******** auch nicht schreiben 
aber Schiet geht und Kacke auch 

für die Winterpokaler http://wp.dyndns.tv/ aus dem Umland


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2011)

weiß noch nicht, ob ich mittwoch kann. dreh dafür gleich schonmal die standard-flachrunde, damit das team 1 auch endlich in der statistik auftaucht


----------



## herbyx (7. November 2011)

polestar78 schrieb:


> @Rolf und Grobi,
> Danke für die Tour, war viel neues dabei, obwohls eigentlich meine "Wahlheimat" ist!
> 
> Ja, bis auf das Ende wars klasse, habe dir gerade noch meine Aufnahmen freigeschaltet.
> ...


----------



## Franky-X (8. November 2011)

Hallo Ralf,

so eine Kacke aber auch!

Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute und schnellste Genesung.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## hummock (8. November 2011)

Hallo Ralf,







Gute Besserung und komm schnell wieder auf die Füße 

Gruß
Uli


----------



## herbyx (8. November 2011)

Das Wetter soll ja noch halten, also laßt uns die Zeit nutzen:


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12454


Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme aus dem Seniorenteam ( und natürlich den üblichen Verdächtigen )!!!


----------



## lhampe (8. November 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll ja noch halten, also laßt uns die Zeit nutzen:
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12454
> ...



Hätte  total Lust auf Ahrtal, aber Sonntag kann ich nicht. Vielleicht Samstag....


----------



## polestar78 (8. November 2011)

Samstags wär ich auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (8. November 2011)

@grobyx
Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich Zeit habe. Lust allemal.

Markus, denkst du an die Sattelklemme? Ich bringe nämlich keine mit.

Bis morgen


----------



## herbyx (9. November 2011)

polestar78 schrieb:


> Samstags wär ich auch dabei...



Ein Kumpel hat mich auf die Idee mit Sonntag gebracht, versuche mal ob ich das auf Samstag umbiegen kann.....


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2011)

Wie siehts eigentlich Freitag mit dem Willibike-Treffen in der Ruhlach aus? Kommt außer Herbyx noch jemand aus der Federwegs-Fraktion vorbei? Ich werde wohl mal hinradeln, ein paar bekannte Gesichter sind ja angemeldet.


----------



## polestar78 (9. November 2011)

@ Juppi: Hab mir grad nen Knoten ins Smartphone gemacht, damit Du nich auf deinem Sattelrohr reiten musst!


----------



## herbyx (9. November 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Hätte  total Lust auf Ahrtal, aber Sonntag kann ich nicht. Vielleicht Samstag....





Ok, Ahrtal Termin ist geändert auf S a m s t a g  11 Uhr 3o!!!!!


----------



## lhampe (9. November 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Ok, Ahrtal Termin ist geändert auf S a m s t a g 11 Uhr 3o!!!!!


 

Super, danke. Hab gerade gesehen das ja die Rally Köln Ahrweiler ist. Hoffentlich macht uns die keinen Stich durch die Rechnung. Ich hoffe wir kommen gut zum Treffpunkt. Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher Altenburg oder Altenberg?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## herbyx (9. November 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Super, danke. Hab gerade gesehen das ja die Rally Köln Ahrweiler ist. Hoffentlich macht uns die keinen Stich durch die Rechnung. Ich hoffe wir kommen gut zum Treffpunkt. Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher Altenburg oder Altenberg?
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



Alten b u r g!


Wie sieht's mit Fahrgemeinschaften aus, wohne Nähe A1?


----------



## Langenfelder (9. November 2011)

na super,  da muss ich Arbeiten


----------



## Franky-X (9. November 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

mich hat derzeit ein übler Virus aus dem Verkehr gezogen.

Laut meinem Arzt kann es einige Wochen dauern, bis ich wieder aufs Bike steigen kann .

Aber er gibt ja Videos, mit denen man sich die Zeit etwas versüßen kann.

Hier das neuste Vid von Harald Philipp - einfach unglaublich schöne Bilder.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/31503776"]INTO THIN AIR on Vimeo[/ame]
Biken at its best

Bis dahin
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2011)

naja, punkte eintragen kannste ja trotzdem, wir verraten auch nix 

gute besserung


----------



## lhampe (9. November 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Alten b u r g!
> 
> 
> Wie sieht's mit Fahrgemeinschaften aus, wohne Nähe A1?



Altenburg, Altenahr, altenberg wer soll sich da noch auskennen in meinem Alter.... Habs aber jetzt bei Maps gefunden.

Fahrgemeinschaft ist Ökologisch gut. Mein Auto läßt sich aber nur mit Puzzeln zu 2 Rädern überreden.


----------



## JohnnyT (9. November 2011)

Hallo Kameraden,
danke für die vielen Genesungswünsche!
Bin wieder zu Hause, OP gut überstanden, keine Schmerzen an der Hand, nur Schmerzen, wenn ich hier lese was ihr bei dem genialen Wetter für Touren plant 

Leider dauert es aber doch so ca. 6 Wochen, bis ich die Hand wieder voll belasten kann. Ich hätte auch nie gedacht, dass ich es nicht schaffe, und Watteknäuel zusammenzudrücken, aber ich mache schon langsam Fortschritte 

@ Franky: Wünsche dir auch gute Besserung!!! Nächstes Jahr starten wir dann frisch erholt durch, und fahren die thin air Tour nach !! (super geniales Video )

Bis bald
Ralf


----------



## hansmeier (9. November 2011)

Franky-X schrieb:


> Hier das neuste Vid von Harald Philipp - einfach unglaublich schöne Bilder.
> 
> Biken at its best
> 
> ...



...und geniale Räder.  Danke für den Link. Top Video!


----------



## Kaminfreund (9. November 2011)

...dann darf ich ja gar nicht sagen, dass wir heute eine schöne Runde gedreht haben


----------



## R2-D2 (9. November 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...dann darf ich ja gar nicht sagen, dass wir heute eine schöne Runde gedreht haben




Nein, dass darfst Du nicht!

Weder, dass es bei Vollmond richtig hell und cool war,
noch, dass die Trails meist trocken waren, bis auf die Steinplatte am Lucastrail, noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (9. November 2011)

Euch gute Besserung Ralf und Frank, bis demnächst.

Das war eine coole Runde heute, so machen Nightrides richtig Spaß. trockene Trails und viel Licht.


----------



## surftigresa (10. November 2011)

Gute Bessergung Euch zwei!

@Ralf,
andere Leute mit Wattebäuschen beschmeissen zu wollen ist ja auch gemein 

In Kürze dürfte ich auch mal wieder öfter am Start sein. Im Moment habe ich zwar relativ viel Zeit zum Biken, aber irgendwie immer einen Termin, wenn Ihr fahrt.... 

Aber dafür habe ich dann gestern in H-Haus noch einen neuen Trail gefunden (bei Vollmond UND Sonne ). Für die Abschiedstour 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Für die Abschiedstour



Wat? Wie? Abschied? Wohin? Ziehste um?


----------



## surftigresa (10. November 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wat? Wie? Abschied? Wohin? Ziehste um?


 
Weiss ich noch nicht so genau.... Aber auf jeden Fall geht es weg von H-Haus. Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach back to Cologne


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ... back to Cologne



wenn schon, dann Köln/Bodensee, wie es so schön beim BaH im Profil steht


----------



## surftigresa (10. November 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wenn schon, dann Köln/Bodensee, wie es so schön beim BaH im Profil steht


 
nah dran... Köln/Ammersee wäre eine Option...


----------



## Langenfelder (10. November 2011)

ne wie die Promis an den Starnbergersee


----------



## lhampe (12. November 2011)

ganz schön viel leute beim Eifeltanz heute. Und Ralf scheint eine Wunderheilung genossen zu haben.


----------



## jokomen (13. November 2011)

Alle noch ganz schön müde hier. War wohl gestern mit den Rennschuhen zu anstregend, was.  Oder schmerzen die Dellen im Bike so sehr, dass hier keine Statements mehr abgeliefert werden möchten ?


----------



## Franky-X (13. November 2011)

Mir bleibt ja im Moment viel Zeit zum Video schauen.
Folgende möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten:

Ist es ein Vogel - ist es ein Flugzeug - nein,
aber ein neuer Auftrag für Supergrobi:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/227573/

Jungs beim Spaßhaben:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/173811/

______________________________
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (13. November 2011)

Oder


----------



## herbyx (13. November 2011)

jokomen schrieb:


> Alle noch ganz schön müde hier. War wohl gestern mit den Rennschuhen zu anstregend, was.  Oder schmerzen die Dellen im Bike so sehr, dass hier keine Statements mehr abgeliefert werden möchten ?



Ich weiß wer da gepetzt hat, aber was solls-shit happens

Ich glaube heute hatten wir erstmal darußen zu tun, die Kommentare kommen schon noch...


----------



## surftigresa (13. November 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Ich weiß wer da gepetzt hat, aber was solls-shit happens
> 
> Ich glaube heute hatten wir erstmal darußen zu tun, die Kommentare kommen schon noch...


 
Doch nicht etwa das neue Bike????

Hast Du das überhaupt schon


----------



## herbyx (13. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Doch nicht etwa das neue Bike????
> 
> Hast Du das überhaupt schon



Gestern, eines Supergrobis würdig, eingeweiht. Der Shrock hat sich gleich drin verewigt. War aber nichtmal ein Sturz, ist mir nur aus der Hand gerutscht-das Alu hat halt nur Coladosen Stärke zum :kotz:


----------



## herbyx (13. November 2011)

Franky-X schrieb:


> Mir bleibt ja im Moment viel Zeit zum Video schauen.
> Folgende möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> Ist es ein Vogel - ist es ein Flugzeug - nein,
> ...





Kleine Fische, die Jungs haben ja nichtmal ein cape


----------



## pommes5 (14. November 2011)

ärgerliche sache 

endlich mal was, bei dem mein bike sich bestimmt besser geschlagen hätte


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2011)

Gibt doch sicher Crash-Replacement für 50% des Neupreises 
Mit so einer Beule kann man nicht mehr ruhigen Gewissens fahren!


----------



## surftigresa (14. November 2011)

Wie sieht es denn mit Mittwoch aus????? Ich hätte auch endlich mal wieder Zeit!


----------



## on any sunday (14. November 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mit so einer Beule kann man nicht mehr ruhigen Gewissens fahren!



Und wieder wird eine Delle als Beule diffamiert. Aber so ganz unrecht hast du nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (14. November 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Und wieder wird eine Delle als Beule diffamiert. Aber so ganz unrecht hast du nicht.



Ich hab dich bisher immer nur mit Helm und Klamotten gesehen. Deine Beule ist ja ekkelisch.


----------



## Juppidoo (14. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Mittwoch aus????? Ich hätte auch endlich mal wieder Zeit!



Bin dabei. 1815 WA oder hat jemand eine andere Ansage?


----------



## surftigresa (14. November 2011)

Also ich könnte auch schon um 16:30 Uhr. Irgendjemand Lust schon früher zu starten? Wir können ja um 18:15 die HART arbeitende Bevölkerung einsammeln


----------



## herbyx (14. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Also ich könnte auch schon um 16:30 Uhr. Irgendjemand Lust schon früher zu starten? Wir können ja um 18:15 die HART arbeitende Bevölkerung einsammeln



Ich könnte ausnahmsweise 17 Uhr schaffen....


----------



## Langenfelder (14. November 2011)

wäre dabei ab 18:15, früher geht nicht
und ich hab nur EINE Beule gesehen, das ander sind Dellen


----------



## surftigresa (14. November 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Ich könnte ausnahmsweise 17 Uhr schaffen....


 
Sollen wir uns dann schon um 17 treffen und schon mal was im dunklen Wald rumirren . Zur Not können die anderen uns ja anschliessend suchen kommen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (14. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Sollen wir uns dann schon um 17 treffen und schon mal was im dunklen Wald rumirren . Zur Not können die anderen uns ja anschliessend suchen kommen.....



17 Uhr geht klar. Wir werden die Zeit bis 18 Uhr 15 schon sinnvoll nutzen....vielleicht fahren wir sogar ein bischen Rad?!?


----------



## surftigresa (14. November 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> 17 Uhr geht klar. Wir werden die Zeit bis 18 Uhr 15 schon sinnvoll nutzen....vielleicht fahren wir sogar ein bischen Rad?!?


Ähhhh.... na gut, dann bringe ich das halt auch noch mit  Du hast aber auch immer nur das eine im Sinn.....


----------



## stahlritzel (14. November 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Gibt doch sicher Crash-Replacement für 50% des Neupreises
> Mit so einer Beule kann man nicht mehr ruhigen Gewissens fahren!


......ich kann dich beruhigen....die delle ist von der normalen sorte...


----------



## R2-D2 (14. November 2011)

WA 18:15 geht, vielleicht auch etwas früher, aber 17:00 ist nicht.

@ surf && grobi: Lasst Euch nicht stören, aber herbyx sollte hinterher nicht noch eine Beule mehr haben...


----------



## Juppidoo (14. November 2011)

Könnte evtl. auch 1700 an der WA sein. Trefft ihr euch auch da? Ihr müsst dann selbst entscheiden ob ich störe
Wenn ich 1700 nicht da bin hab ich es nicht geschafft. Soweit alles verstanden?


----------



## JohnnyT (15. November 2011)

so, hier noch mal ein Hinweis auf die richtige Linie in Willingen. Da sind wir ja ne komplett andere Spur gefahren....
*http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17649*


----------



## surftigresa (15. November 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Könnte evtl. auch 1700 an der WA sein. Trefft ihr euch auch da? Ihr müsst dann selbst entscheiden ob ich störe
> Wenn ich 1700 nicht da bin hab ich es nicht geschafft. Soweit alles verstanden?



Juppi, du störst doch nicht 

Also ich habe verstanden: wenn Du da bist, bist Du da und wenn nicht, dann bist Du nicht da


----------



## Franky-X (15. November 2011)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> so, hier noch mal ein Hinweis auf die richtige Linie in Willingen. Da sind wir ja ne komplett andere Spur gefahren....
> *http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17649*



Wie jetzt? Das ist doch genau die Linie die ich gefahren bin!

Hat das etwa wieder niemand gesehen?


----------



## Juppidoo (15. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> bla bla..
> 
> Also ich habe verstanden: wenn Du da bist, bist Du da und wenn nicht, dann bist Du nicht da



Du hast die frauenuntypische Gabe, die Dinge auf den Punkt zu bringen.


----------



## surftigresa (15. November 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Du hast die frauenuntypische Gabe, die Dinge auf den Punkt zu bringen.



Danke, das habe ich doch nur von Euch Männern gelernt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (15. November 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Du hast die frauenuntypische Gabe, die Dinge auf den Punkt zu bringen.




Wie? Kann es sein, dass Weibsvolk anwesend ist? [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZNyXlH_Zf4"]Das Leben des Brian - Die Steinigung      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## surftigresa (16. November 2011)

Bin leider raus für heute 

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ist mir eingefallen, dass an dem Bike im Auto bestimmt noch der Adapter für die Vorderradbremse fehlt. Und ja, er liegt irgendwo zu Hause..... So ein Sch******

Mannnnoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## polestar78 (16. November 2011)

Dafür bin ich dabei! Leider kann ich Melanie natürlich nicht ersetzen, besonders nicht bei eurer "Menage a trois"! 

Hoffe nur das der neue DHX Air auch so funktioniert, wie er soll! Gestern bis halb 12 noch am setup gepumpt und gedreht. Wollte dann noch neue Bremsscheiben einbauen, hab aber festgestellt das ich 200mm Scheiben gar nicht so einfach durch 20*3*mm Scheiben ersetzen kann. Schei_s Formula. 
Wasn das überhaupt für ein Maß? 203mm?? 

@Grobi & Juppi:
Bleibts bei 1700 Wipperaue?

cheerio,
pole*


----------



## hummock (16. November 2011)

der Nebel is weg,dann fahr ich jetzt schon durch die Sonne 

und schön warm anziehen heute abend,es soll kalt werden 

Tschööö


----------



## Juppidoo (16. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Bin leider raus für heute
> 
> Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ist mir eingefallen, dass an dem Bike im Auto bestimmt noch der Adapter für die Vorderradbremse fehlt. Und ja, er liegt irgendwo zu Hause..... So ein Sch******
> 
> Mannnnoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Typisch Frau



polestar78 schrieb:


> ....besonders nicht bei eurer "Menage a trois"!
> 
> ...bla bla
> cheerio,
> pole*



Typisch Mann




Ich kann Heute Abend doch erst um 1815 an der WA

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## surftigresa (16. November 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich kann Heute Abend doch erst um 1815 an der WA
> 
> Bis denn
> 
> Jürgen



Da guck mal einer an.... nur weil ich nicht komme 

Na wenigstens ein kleiner Trost.... die Aktion ärgert mich echt tierisch....


----------



## herbyx (16. November 2011)

polestar78 schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich dabei! Leider kann ich Melanie natürlich nicht ersetzen, besonders nicht bei eurer "Menage a trois"!
> 
> Hoffe nur das der neue DHX Air auch so funktioniert, wie er soll! Gestern bis halb 12 noch am setup gepumpt und gedreht. Wollte dann noch neue Bremsscheiben einbauen, hab aber festgestellt das ich 200mm Scheiben gar nicht so einfach durch 20*3*mm Scheiben ersetzen kann. Schei_s Formula.
> Wasn das überhaupt für ein Maß? 203mm??
> ...




200 mm ist metrisches Maß, damit haben es die Amis ja nicht. Allerdings stellen Die ab 2012 auch um. 

Bleibt auf jeden Fall bei 17 Uhr, mache extra früher Feierabend.

@ Melanie: Das du dich drückst hätt ich aber nicht gedacht......


----------



## surftigresa (16. November 2011)

Grrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :kotz:


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Bin leider raus für heute
> 
> Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ist mir eingefallen, dass an dem Bike im Auto bestimmt noch der Adapter für die Vorderradbremse fehlt. Und ja, er liegt irgendwo zu Hause..... So ein Sch******
> 
> Mannnnoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tss, Anfängerfehler 

Schönen Abend 
grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (20. November 2011)

Meine Bilder aus der verbotenen Stadt sind auf dropbox hochgeladen. Mitfahrer können sich per PN an mich wenden.


----------



## lhampe (21. November 2011)

Mahlzeit,

hat jemand diese Woche Tagsüber Zeit für ein paar Touren? Hab Urlaub.

Lars


----------



## herbyx (21. November 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Meine Bilder aus der verbotenen Stadt sind auf dropbox hochgeladen. Mitfahrer können sich per PN an mich wenden.



Klasse Bilder Rolf, danke!!!

Wer hat Lust auf die vielleicht letzte trockene Tour für seeeeehr lange Zeit?

Termin könnte Mittwoch 18 Uhr 15 WA sein?


----------



## surftigresa (21. November 2011)

Also vorausgesetzt ich schaffe es, ein Bike mit allen Teilen morgen abend in's Auto zu laden wäre ich Mittwoch dabei!!!!

Sehr gerne auch deutlich früher  so ab 17:00

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Juppidoo (21. November 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder Rolf, danke!!!
> 
> Wer hat Lust auf die vielleicht letzte trockene Tour für seeeeehr lange Zeit?
> 
> Termin könnte Mittwoch 18 Uhr 15 WA sein?



Bin dabei


----------



## Juppidoo (21. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Also vorausgesetzt ich schaffe es, ein Bike mit allen Teilen morgen abend in's Auto zu laden ..........
> 
> 
> bla, bla    Gruss,
> Melanie



Das ist ja wie Lotto spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (21. November 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Meine Bilder aus der verbotenen Stadt sind auf dropbox hochgeladen. Mitfahrer können sich per PN an mich wenden.



Wie, du hast Bilder gemacht???

War wohl immer so auf meine noch nicht so flowig-sicheren Rechtskurven konzentriert, dass mir deine Knipserei gar nicht aufgefallen ist

Schicke dir mal ne PN

Ciao
die Miss


----------



## herbyx (21. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Also vorausgesetzt ich schaffe es, ein Bike mit allen Teilen morgen abend in's Auto zu laden wäre ich Mittwoch dabei!!!!
> 
> Sehr gerne auch deutlich früher  so ab 17:00
> 
> ...



Hatten wir das nicht schon mal?

So gerne ich auch würde, diesmal muß ich länger arbeiten


----------



## Langenfelder (21. November 2011)

bin raus, Wohnzimmer streichen


----------



## R2-D2 (21. November 2011)

Hi, ich kann Mittwoch leider nicht .

@VerboteneStadtFahrer: Wer hat denn noch Fotos gemacht?


----------



## Miss Neandertal (21. November 2011)

R2-D2

Guck mal hier


----------



## hummock (21. November 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust auf die vielleicht letzte trockene Tour für seeeeehr lange Zeit?



hat nur selten gestaubt heute


----------



## Kaminfreund (21. November 2011)

Ich bin dabei Mittwoch, hab den Termin rein gestellt


----------



## herbyx (21. November 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> hat nur selten gestaubt heute



Sehr schönes Foto!!!

Bald werden wir kaum noch wissen wie das war.....


----------



## bonsai.68 (21. November 2011)

Hier mal ein Link zu alternative Sportarten.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/29059143"]Kilian's Quest Slow motion 1000 frames / second on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2011)

Das ist nicht alternativ, das ist Laufen. Außerdem wohl nicht so außergewöhnlich, wenn der Kameramann schon bergab hinterherlaufen kann 

Aber fürs ansehen des Clips trage ich mir jetzt Alternativpunkte ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (21. November 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei Mittwoch, hab den Termin rein gestellt



Ich melde mich erst an, wenn ich aus den drei Baustellen um mich herum wenigstens wieder ein Bike gezaubert und damit dann auch eine Probefahrt gemacht habe  bin ja lernfähig.....


----------



## jokomen (22. November 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Aber fürs ansehen des Clips trage ich mir jetzt Alternativpunkte ein



Habe ich mir doch direkt gedacht, dass Du mit Deinen Beziehungen zu den Kölnern, ein Exemplar der Profianleitung bekommen hast.


----------



## ultra2 (22. November 2011)

jokomen schrieb:


> Habe ich mir doch direkt gedacht, dass Du mit Deinen Beziehungen zu den Kölnern, ein Exemplar der Profianleitung bekommen hast.



Nun ja, "Beziehungen".... er hats mir aus dem Auto geklaut. 

Deshalb muß ich ja weiterhin konventionell Punkte machen.


----------



## surftigresa (22. November 2011)

Na endlich fängt der WP-Zank so richtig an


----------



## Juppidoo (22. November 2011)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Link zu alternative Sportarten.
> Kilian's Quest Slow motion 1000 frames / second on Vimeo



Ist ja voll ekelich, dieser Marketingmüll.

Fehlt nur noch der Kajalstrich:kotz:

Micha, damit haben wir Gott sei Dank nichts zu tun.

Aber ich bin da vielleicht auch etwas konservativ.


----------



## Enrgy (22. November 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nun ja, "Beziehungen".... er hats mir aus dem Auto geklaut.



Hä??  Von wegen, regelrecht aufgedrängt haste mir das letzte heilige Exemplar anno dünnemols bei der Alfterer Ghettoweihnacht im Schneetreiben letztes Jahr!



ultra2 schrieb:


> Deshalb muß ich ja weiterhin konventionell Punkte machen.



Ich denke, da kann der Juppi dir ein Facsimile der historischen Schrift zukommen lassen


----------



## ultra2 (22. November 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hä??  Von wegen, regelrecht aufgedrängt haste mir das letzte heilige Exemplar anno dünnemols bei der Alfterer Ghettoweihnacht im Schneetreiben letztes Jahr!



Das war die andere Publikation um die mich deine Frau so dringend gebeten hat. Soll ichs nochmal reinstellen.


----------



## Langenfelder (22. November 2011)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Link zu alternative Sportarten.
> Kilian's Quest Slow motion 1000 frames / second on Vimeo


 
wie blöd ist das denn, da rennt einer in weißer Unterwäsche durch Gegend


----------



## pommes5 (22. November 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (22. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte am Donnerstag frei und würde bei dem Wetter gerne eine Runde im Ahrtal drehen.

Hat einer Lust und Zeit, dann lasst mir einfach eine Message per PN zukommen?

@jokomen/herbyx - könnt Ihr mir die Fotos/Videos von der letzten Tour zukommen lassen.


Grüße
Guido


----------



## jokomen (23. November 2011)

Pardus schrieb:


> @jokomen/herbyx - könnt Ihr mir die Fotos/Videos von der letzten Tour zukommen lassen.



Hast Du schon mal hier nachgeschaut ? Wenn Du mehr Pixel brauchst, da maile mir doch mal Deine Ehmehladresche per PN zu.


----------



## surftigresa (23. November 2011)

Ich glaube, ich habe mein Bike gestern abend wieder ordnungsgemäss zusammengebaut 

Bis später....


----------



## Kaminfreund (24. November 2011)

Wir konnten es nicht glauben, kurz vor Start hat es angefangen zu regnen. Trotzdem haben wir uns den klimatischen Bedingungen gestellt und eine nette Runde gedreht.
Allerding sollte unser Guide eine neue Ortskundeprüfung ablegen - so haben wir die Sackgassen der Wupperberge kennengelernt.


----------



## surftigresa (24. November 2011)

Der Guide findet den Weg nur auf Asphalt 

Sehr lustige Runde trotz gemeinsten WP-Bedingungen. Gut, dass ich schon eine Stunde früher bei strahlendem Sonnenschein  gestartet war....


----------



## Enrgy (24. November 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Wir konnten es nicht glauben, kurz vor Start hat es angefangen zu regnen. Trotzdem haben wir uns den klimatischen Bedingungen gestellt und eine nette Runde gedreht.



Du mauserst dich noch zum Schlammwühler, wenn das so weitergeht 

Wollte eigentlich auch noch eine Flachrunde drehen, aber just in dem Moment, als ich raus will, höre ich draußen die Autos schon im Regen fahren. Da war mein Wille dann gebochen. Ich habe aber ganz ganz fest an euch gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (24. November 2011)

Na toll Volker... wir war das noch: ALLES fürs Team!!!!!!


----------



## Juppidoo (24. November 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Wir konnten es nicht glauben, kurz vor Start hat es angefangen zu regnen. Trotzdem haben wir uns den klimatischen Bedingungen gestellt und eine nette Runde gedreht.
> Allerding sollte unser Guide eine neue Ortskundeprüfung ablegen - so haben wir die Sackgassen der Wupperberge kennengelernt.





surftigresa schrieb:


> ...
> Sehr lustige Runde .....            ...... bei strahlendem Sonnenschein  ....




Ja, ja, manche Leute haben halt immer was zu meckern


----------



## surftigresa (24. November 2011)

@Yuppi,
ich fahre auch nur so gerne mit Dir, weil man bei Dir immer soviel zu meckern hat.....


----------



## herbyx (24. November 2011)

Hallo,
wer hätte denn Zeit und Lust am Samstag eine Endurorunde zu drehen? Jch würde 11 Uhr ab PP Glüder vorschlagen. 
Auf Burgholz hätte ich auch nochmal Lust, da müßte aber jemand anderes guiden...


----------



## Kaminfreund (25. November 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer hätte denn Zeit und Lust am Samstag eine Endurorunde zu drehen? Jch würde 11 Uhr ab PP Glüder vorschlagen.
> Auf Burgholz hätte ich auch nochmal Lust, da müßte aber jemand anderes guiden...



Guten Morgen,

Samstag 11 Uhr Abfahrt Fauna/ Burgholz ist geritzt ich würde auch guiden 

Termin ist im lmb


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2011)

Mark, deine gezeigte Aktivität zur Winterzeit - einfach erschreckend!


----------



## surftigresa (25. November 2011)

Aber es ist doch noch gar kein Winter!!!


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2011)

Hmm, haste recht. Dann ist das natürlich klar...

Viel Spaß heut am Weihnachtsmarkt in Dingenskirchenhausen 

Überlege noch, morgen in Seelscheid aufzuschlagen.


----------



## hansmeier (25. November 2011)

Treffen 16:30 in Nesselrath. Wer mit will kommt mit.


----------



## herbyx (25. November 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Samstag 11 Uhr Abfahrt Fauna/ Burgholz ist geritzt ich würde auch guiden
> 
> Termin ist im lmb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (26. November 2011)

Das war eine schöne Runde. Burgholz - Müngsten - Burgholz mit 1230 hm und vielen Abfahrten.
4 Stunden 33 Km und 6 - 8 Mitfahrer. 2 sind nach 30 Min. ausgestiegen.

Leider stand beim 1311 Downhill im unteren Bereich ein Baum im Weg - um den musste ich mich dann wickeln. (Ich hab den Downhill jetzt 1311 getauft, da im Sommer von 13 Fahrern 11 gestürzt sind - nach der Steinplatte an der Bank rein)


----------



## Loxi (26. November 2011)

Ein äußerst geschmackvoll zusammengestelltes Ründchen, allererste Sahne, werde ich öfters buchen, der Guide taugt was 

Den 1311er und den Steinplatten-Knick werde ich mal heimlich üben. Das geht hübscher!


----------



## hummock (27. November 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Das war eine schöne Runde. Burgholz - Müngsten - Burgholz mit 1230 hm und *vielen* Abfahrten.



da waren aber mehr Uphills als Downhills  
aber immer wieder schön was der Kaminfreund aus dem Ofen holt 

Schönen Sonntag

Uli


----------



## Langenfelder (27. November 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> (Ich hab den Downhill jetzt 1311 getauft, da im Sommer von 13 Fahrern 11 gestürzt sind - nach der Steinplatte an der Bank rein)


 
mein durchschnitt ist da besser 6:2 . inkl. heute
6x gefahren und nur 2mal Maul gelegt


----------



## Enrgy (27. November 2011)

Ist das das Ding wo sich Mikkael vor 2 JAhren mal den Finger ausgekugelt hat? Linkskurve bergab über die Platte/Rinne und dann auf den Teerweg?


----------



## Langenfelder (27. November 2011)

ne du den kennst du nicht, seil, sehr STEIL bergab.

Was st eigentlich mit einer Seniorentortour. Dieses Jahr schaffen wir das nicht mehr, aber so Anfang Januar denk ich mal, ( wenn der weiße Dreck nicht so hoch liegt ) könnte man doch an die Ahr oder wieder ins Wiedtal.


----------



## Enrgy (27. November 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ne du den kennst du nicht, seil, sehr STEIL bergab.



Dann will ich den auch garnicht kennen...


----------



## Langenfelder (27. November 2011)

hab ich doch gewusst


----------



## herbyx (27. November 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Das war eine schöne Runde. Burgholz - Müngsten - Burgholz mit 1230 hm und vielen Abfahrten.
> 4 Stunden 33 Km und 6 - 8 Mitfahrer. 2 sind nach 30 Min. ausgestiegen.
> 
> Leider stand beim 1311 Downhill im unteren Bereich ein Baum im Weg - um den musste ich mich dann wickeln. (Ich hab den Downhill jetzt 1311 getauft, da im Sommer von 13 Fahrern 11 gestürzt sind - nach der Steinplatte an der Bank rein)




Ja, jetzt wissen wir auch wieder wer der Ausduck "flowig.........bergauf" kreiert hat

War trotzdem klasse, Dank an den Guide für die schöne Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (27. November 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ne du den kennst du nicht, seil, sehr STEIL bergab.
> 
> Was st eigentlich mit einer Seniorentortour. Dieses Jahr schaffen wir das nicht mehr, aber so Anfang Januar denk ich mal, ( wenn der weiße Dreck nicht so hoch liegt ) könnte man doch an die Ahr oder wieder ins Wiedtal.



Mach mal nen Terminvorschlag, bin dabei!


----------



## Langenfelder (27. November 2011)

07.01.2012


----------



## herbyx (27. November 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> 07.01.2012



Ist notiert!!!


----------



## lhampe (27. November 2011)

wenn der 1311 Trail der ist den ich meine (Ausgang ist quasi gegenüber dem 'alternativen Burgholz' Ausgang) dann alle Achtung an die die sich überhaupt da dran trauen. Ich habe mich den entscheidenden 50m verweigert.


----------



## Juppidoo (27. November 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> mein durchschnitt ist da besser 6:2 . inkl. heute
> 6x gefahren und nur 2mal Maul gelegt



Aber nicht komplett incl. Linkskurve und ohne Absetzen. Da dürfte deine Quote auch 0:6 sein wie bei uns allen



Enrgy schrieb:


> Dann will ich den auch garnicht kennen...



Da hast du auch nicht so viel verpaßt. Der ist nur steil und steil. Ist aber ab und zu ganz spaßig. Ist ähnlich wie früher vom besonders hohen Garagendach springen und sich die Knöchel verstauchen.


----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2011)

Heimlich zusehen wie ihr da runterstümpert und euch die Gräten verbiegt würde ich schon gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (28. November 2011)

ein mal hab ich die linkskurve ausgelassen und bin gradeaus runter, da hast du dich noch irgend wo auf der strecke ausgeruht
( mach ich aber nie wieder )


----------



## Loxi (28. November 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ein mal hab ich die linkskurve ausgelassen und bin gradeaus runter, da hast du dich noch irgend wo auf der strecke ausgeruht
> ( mach ich aber nie wieder )



Für das Ziel auf dem Weg braucht man aber vieeel Federweg 
Wir könnten die Senke zubuddeln, dann geht das bestimmt.


----------



## jokomen (28. November 2011)

Ja nee, iss klar. Wenn frau das nicht fahren kann, wirds einfach passend gebuddelt. Bau doch direkt ne Asphaltdecke drauf.  Lass blos die Finger davon und übe besser mit Deinem mehr als genug Federweg-Fully mal ordentlich daran, kontrolliert zu fahren.  Frau muss aber auch nicht unbedingt alles fahren wollen, wo andere nur noch rutschen können.


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. November 2011)

Ich hab jetzt ne blaugrünrotgrauschwarze Hand und fahre da dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr runter. Es lag aber nicht am Fahrer sondern an: nur 110 mm Federweg, 2,1er Reifen, zuviel Lufdruck, zuviel Feuchtigkeit im Boden, plötzlich auftauchenden Bäumen
und vor allen Dingen einer ständig wechselnder Topographie.


----------



## surftigresa (28. November 2011)

Lag es vielleicht an 29 Zoll? 

Gute Besserung!!!!!


----------



## Loxi (28. November 2011)

jokomen schrieb:


> Ja nee, iss klar. Wenn frau das nicht fahren kann, wirds einfach passend gebuddelt. Bau doch direkt ne Asphaltdecke drauf.  Lass blos die Finger davon und übe besser mit Deinem mehr als genug Federweg-Fully mal ordentlich daran, kontrolliert zu fahren.  Frau muss aber auch nicht unbedingt alles fahren wollen, wo andere nur noch rutschen können.


 
HEY! Genau das kontrollierte Rutschen hab ich da geübt! Immerhin hab ICH mich nicht auf Maul gelegt, sondern (mehr oder weniger) elegant erst den Busch und dann einen Ast als Anker verwendet. Sogar noch mal aufgestiegen im Gefälle. Erster Versuch!
Und ich meine ganz unten auf dem Weg, wenn man da nicht im rechten Winkel aufkäme, könnte man auch geradeaus durchbrettern! Würde vielleicht schon ein längs gelegter Baumstamm reichen. Aber egal.


----------



## pommes5 (28. November 2011)

jemand popcorn?


----------



## herbyx (28. November 2011)

@Ofenkumpel: von mir auch gute Besserung!!!

Es werden noch Freiwillige gesucht für Mi 18 Uhr 15 WA......


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. November 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> @Ofenkumpel: von mir auch gute Besserung!!!
> 
> Es werden noch Freiwillige gesucht für Mi 18 Uhr 15 WA......



 der Besserungswünsche -  ist zum Glück nur eine farbliche Beeinträchtigung. 

Ich kann Mittwoch leider nicht, wir besprechen uns um 19:00 Uhr


----------



## surftigresa (28. November 2011)

Ich kann leider diese Woche auch nicht. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass ich mich nach Ewigkeiten mal wieder mit alten Komolitonen in Köln treffe.

Wenn es nächste Woche trocken ist, würde ich gerne noch mal ne Abschiedsrunde in H-Haus einstellen. Interesse????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (28. November 2011)

ja 

und für den rest der Woche bin ich raus


----------



## herbyx (28. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich kann leider diese Woche auch nicht. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass ich mich nach Ewigkeiten mal wieder mit alten Komolitonen in Köln treffe.
> 
> Wenn es nächste Woche trocken ist, würde ich gerne noch mal ne Abschiedsrunde in H-Haus einstellen. Interesse????





H-Haus wollten wir doch eigentlich mal als Tagestour machen,oder?

Für ne Feierabendrunde im Dunkeln ist mir die Anfahrt zu weit....


----------



## Airhaenz (28. November 2011)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> nur 110 mm Federweg, 2,1er Reifen, zuviel Lufdruck, zuviel Feuchtigkeit im Boden, plötzlich auftauchenden Bäumen
> und vor allen Dingen einer ständig wechselnder Topographie.



Hört sich für mich an wie eine gute  Beschreibung von Mountainbiken


----------



## Langenfelder (29. November 2011)

H.Haus geht bestimt auch als Teamausflug

gell Melanie


----------



## surftigresa (29. November 2011)

Nur noch diesen Samstag und dann wohl erst wieder ab Juni...


----------



## Langenfelder (29. November 2011)

diesen Samstag ist ganz schlecht, aber wir finden bestimmt noch einen anderen Termin


----------



## Franky-X (29. November 2011)

Habe mal zwei lustige Filmchen vom 1311 DH in Dropbox hochgeladen.
Wer eine Freigabe für den Ordner haben will schickt mir seine Email Adresse per PN.

Wenn Ihr dem Ordner dann beigetreten seit, braucht die Synchronisation ein weilchen, da die Dateien knapp 1 GB groß sind.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## herbyx (30. November 2011)

Moin, Peter hat auch abgesagt, damit fällt der Nightride mangels Interessenten heute aus!

Sehr schade....


----------



## Enrgy (30. November 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Nightride mangels Interessenten heute aus!
> Sehr schade....



War gestern schon teilweise feucht und dazu hats spät abends noch geregnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (30. November 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Moin, Peter hat auch abgesagt, damit fällt der Nightride mangels Interessenten heute aus!
> 
> Sehr schade....



Bin gegen 18.15 an der WA. Uhrzeit aber ohne Gewähr. Entpannte Rollrunde. Wenn sich jemand treffen möchte mich bitte anrufen 0171 - 532 49 23.

Heute ist der letzte mögliche Biketag vor dem großen Wasser.

Juppidoo

@Mel: Ich frag nicht weiter nach


----------



## hansmeier (30. November 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Bin gegen 18.15 an der WA. Uhrzeit aber ohne Gewähr. Entpannte Rollrunde. Wenn sich jemand treffen möchte mich bitte anrufen 0171 - 532 49 23.
> 
> Heute ist der letzte mögliche Biketag vor dem großen Wasser.
> 
> ...



Das große Wasser würde deinem Rad gar nicht so schlecht tun... ich bin für heute leider auch raus. Habe um 17:30 noch eine Wohnungsbesichtigung in Langenfeld.... muss weg aus Monheim. Geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Dezember 2011)

dem @ Enrgy alles Gute zum Jeburtstag, 

ich hoffe doch, das du Dir es an einem solchen Tag gut ergehen lässt


----------



## surftigresa (1. Dezember 2011)

Da schliesse ich mich doch direkt mal an...

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!




​


----------



## on any sunday (1. Dezember 2011)

extra für die Lesebrille. Herzliche Glühkerze, ich habe noch was Zeit, aber auch nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Juppidoo (1. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.

Nie im Leben hätte ich gedacht, dass du schon so uralt bist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (1. Dezember 2011)

Yo mei, jetzt ist es soweit. Herzlichen Glückwunsch , Herr Enrgy und endlich ist er erwachsen. 

Müssen wir Dich jetzt siezen ?


----------



## Miss Neandertal (1. Dezember 2011)

Hey, was muss ich da lesen?!

Häpppppppieeeeee Birthday zum x-ten Geburtstag, lass es dir gut gehen, feier schön


----------



## R2-D2 (1. Dezember 2011)

ja, jetzt aber alle:

 "Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, ..."


----------



## bonsai.68 (1. Dezember 2011)

Auch vom kleinsten der kleinen alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!


----------



## lhampe (1. Dezember 2011)

Auch vom Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## hansmeier (1. Dezember 2011)

Unbekannterweise: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute!


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2011)

Danke danke, Freunde aus nah und fern - fühle mich wie eine Frau mit 29 + x 

Grad lekka bei Muttern gespeist und ne Buddel Sekt quasi im Alleingang vertilgt, (Frau muß ja noch fahren) und zum Nachtisch noch ordenlich Schwarzwälder Kirsch. Bis wieviel Tonnen ist mein Rad eigentlich zugelassen?  Naja, egal, Leifteim-Warranty oder so ähnlich. 

Zum Wetter sag ich mal nix, als Dezember-Gebürtiger ist man den Kack ja gewohnt. Aber morgen solls ja super werden => weniger Regen. Versuche  mal, ein paar Kalorien wieder abzubauen. Klappt bestimmt, nur sehen wird mans nicht.

So, und nun ab auf die Couch, die Fressalien sollen ja auch möglichst schnell den zentralen Schwerpunkt verstärken


----------



## pommes5 (2. Dezember 2011)

nachträschlisch, gell^^


----------



## hummock (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo V+ ??

auch von mir noch ein 

Gruß
Uli


----------



## Kaminfreund (3. Dezember 2011)

...auch von mir zum 37. nachträglich alles Gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky-X (4. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich 

Aber 37 schon - das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, da hast Du Dich wahrlich gut gehalten.

Bei Deinem grazilen, jugendlich-dynamischen, verspielten Fahrstil, geradezu elfengleich, hätte ich´s ja mir denken können.

Alles Gute
Frank


----------



## Franky-X (7. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Homepages zum Freuen auf die nächste Saison:

http://www.bikewithpassion.com/:daumen:
http://www.amotion.at/

Grüße
Frank


----------



## surftigresa (7. Dezember 2011)

Franky-X schrieb:


> Schöne Homepage zum Freuen auf die nächste Saison:
> 
> http://www.bikewithpassion.com/:daumen:
> 
> ...


 
Die Saison hat doch gerade erst angefangen


----------



## herbyx (8. Dezember 2011)

Moin zusammen,

wer hätte denn Lust auf Ahrtal am Samstag? Treffen wäre 11 Uhr 30

Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Dezember 2011)

Samstag ins Ghetto-Weihnacht mit den Tomburgern, dürfte SEHR LEER sein im Ahrtal


----------



## herbyx (8. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Samstag ins Ghetto-Weihnacht mit den Tomburgern, dürfte SEHR LEER sein im Ahrtal



Weiß ich, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft....


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Dezember 2011)

ich hab mich für Sonntag mal beim Andre eingetragen Sams geht nich ARBEIT


----------



## hummock (8. Dezember 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> wer hätte denn Lust auf Ahrtal am Samstag?



Lust schon aber immernoch Sportverbot vom Arzt


----------



## hummock (8. Dezember 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> Lust schon aber immernoch Sportverbot vom Arzt



oder anders gesagt,

                         kann 







                 nicht !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (9. Dezember 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> oder anders gesagt,
> 
> kann
> 
> ...





Das wundert mich gar nicht, dass man dich bei deinem Fahrstil aus den Verkehr zieht


----------



## Enrgy (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe es getan...


----------



## herbyx (9. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich habe es getan...



Nä, das glaub ich nicht, und das vom großen Federwegsverächter?

Falls es kein Fake ist-herzlichen Glückwunsch, damit wirst du bestimmt viel Spaß haben!!!!


----------



## hummock (9. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich habe es getan...



Hallo Volker,

ist doch was dran an dem Spruch: "Je oller je doller" 

Rahmenfarbe hättest Du aber auch in [ame="http://vimeo.com/30616432"]Cannondalejekyllblau[/ame] bekommen!

Bin auf Deinen Aufbau gespannt 

Gruß
Uli

P.S wenn Du Felgen suchst,hätte da noch fast neue (ca.150km) Veltec V-two,Freeride,schwarze Nabe,schwarze Speichen/Nippel und weiße Felgen mit Rechnung und Garantie,Preis


----------



## hansmeier (9. Dezember 2011)

So Freunde... letzter Aufruf. Morgen 11 Uhr Nesselrath. Wer mit will wird mitgenommen. Lockere Rollrunde. Nichts wildes. Wetter wird ok.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Dezember 2011)

Gespannt auf den Aufbau? Die Teile vom RZ kommen da ran, incl. Lefty natürlich! Ich kauf doch nach 10 JAhren keinen neuen Lenker, wo kämen wir denn da hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (9. Dezember 2011)

Hast du @Supergrobi´s zerdengeltes Gebrauchtrad abgekauft?

Willkommen bei den Federwegjunkies. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Protektoren 

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit


----------



## hansmeier (9. Dezember 2011)

Achne.... das seh ich ja jetzt erst... 601...  Ich bin offiziell neidisch!


----------



## pommes5 (9. Dezember 2011)

Coladosenstyle!

@hansmeier ich meld mich morgen früh bis 9 per PN ob ich mitkomme


----------



## R2-D2 (10. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich habe es getan...



Na, das war doch bestimmt ein eigenes 
Geburtstagsgeschenk  zum runden 37., oder?

Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt, was aus dem Kostverächter wird.


p.s.: Lass Dir vom Grobi schon mal erklären, wo bei dem Rahmen die Dellen hingehören.


----------



## lhampe (10. Dezember 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> p.s.: Lass Dir vom Grobi schon mal erklären, wo bei dem Rahmen die Dellen hingehören.



wer den Schaden hat braucht für denn .... nicht zu sorgen. 

Ne Lefty im 601 dürfte aber in jedem Fall einmalig sein. Passt die überhaupt von der Geo her zum 601. Geht der Rahmen nicht erst ab 160 mm FW los?


----------



## herbyx (10. Dezember 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Hast du @Supergrobi´s zerdengeltes Gebrauchtrad abgekauft?
> 
> Nä, war seid Ihr fies....


----------



## Kaminfreund (10. Dezember 2011)

Hey Volker,

das bringt doch nichts mit dem LV, um das zu nutzen musst du auch bergauf fahren  und bekannter maaassen ist das nicht dein Ding.



















Glückwunsch !


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Dezember 2011)

der Neid, ich möchte auch ein neues. 
Lars da macht man dan ein paar Spacer rein und dann geht das schon

so, fahr jetzt los ALLES FÜR`S TEAM


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Dezember 2011)

Das Wetter ist ja äußerst bescheiden in den nächsten Tagen. Mittwoch fällt wohl ins Wasser.

Da muß Volker seine Premiere wohl auf den 6.01 verschieben


----------



## Enrgy (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich mach einfach ein paar Streifen Tesakrepp über die CD-Schrift und schreib Leidwill drauf. Merkt ihr eh nicht im dunkeln 

Zunächst muß das schwarze Geröhr erstmal in meinen Händen sein. Und dann suche ich mir passende Teile raus. Passend zum Geldbeutel versteht sich. Dann den Krempel zusammenkloppen. Bis dahin ist Mai, und im Sommer fahre ich ja eh nicht soviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (12. Dezember 2011)

und was ist mit dem WP, 
Trägste nur Alter. Spochtarten ein oder was


----------



## Enrgy (12. Dezember 2011)

Hab ja noch ein Rad. Das bleibt mir wohl auch vorerst erhalten.


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Dezember 2011)

aahhh so, dann is ja gut


----------



## bonsai.68 (12. Dezember 2011)

Habt Ihr schon das neue Video auf der Startseite gesehen???

Das ist hundertprozentig der Schöllerhof.


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Dezember 2011)

ja gesehen und er ist es


----------



## hummock (12. Dezember 2011)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Das ist hundertprozentig der Schöllerhof.



und warum fahren wir dann 2Std. bis nach Willingen wenn das "Gute" liegt
so nah


----------



## Airhaenz (12. Dezember 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> und warum fahren wir dann 2Std. bis nach Willingen wenn das "Gute" liegt
> so nah



Weil das in so einem Video alles viel smoother aussieht als es in Wirklichkeit ist.
Den Freeride in Willingen kann man abrollen und er generiert ein fettes Grinsen, beim Schölli tut abrollen weh oder es ist drumrum rollen angesagt.


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Dezember 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> und warum fahren wir dann 2Std. bis nach Willingen wenn das "Gute" liegt
> so nah



Nächstes Jahr nehmen wir uns den Schölli ein paarmal vor Uli, zusammen mit den anderen Spots rundrum.

Willingen geht halt nur bergab, bruuuuummmmmmm


----------



## hummock (13. Dezember 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr nehmen wir uns den Schölli ein paarmal vor Uli, zusammen mit den anderen Spots rundrum.



Hi Juppi,

das können wir gerne machen wenn sie mich bis dahin wieder

freigelassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansmeier (13. Dezember 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr nehmen wir uns den Schölli ein paarmal vor Uli, zusammen mit den anderen Spots rundrum.
> 
> Willingen geht halt nur bergab, bruuuuummmmmmm



Bin dabei!


----------



## Langenfelder (13. Dezember 2011)

das kommt davon wenn man nicht HÖREN kann
wegduck und gute besserung


----------



## Franky-X (14. Dezember 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> und warum fahren wir dann 2Std. bis nach Willingen wenn das "Gute" liegt
> so nah



Weils am Schöllerhof keinen Lift gibt.


----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2011)

In den 4 Stunden, die du da für Hin- und Rückfahrt faul im Auto sitzt, hättest du unzählige Male hochschieben können...


----------



## R2-D2 (14. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> In den 4 Stunden, die du da für Hin- und Rückfahrt faul im Auto sitzt, hättest du unzählige Male hochschieben können...




tse, tse, tse,
ich seh' schon, Du und Dein 601, ihr müsst noch viel lernen!


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Dezember 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> tse, tse, tse,
> ich seh' schon, Du und Dein 601, ihr müsst noch viel lernen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (14. Dezember 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Du und Dein 601,



vielleicht das erste mit *ELEKTROMOTOR*


----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2011)

Nein, das kommt erst zum nächsten runden Geburtstag. 
Aber vielleicht darf man in 10 Jahren schon garkein MTB mehr abseits geteerter Wege fahren.


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Dezember 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> tse, tse, tse,
> ich seh' schon, Du und Dein 601, ihr müsst noch viel lernen!


 

der war gut


----------



## Kaminfreund (15. Dezember 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> tse, tse, tse,
> ich seh' schon, Du und Dein 601, ihr müsst noch viel lernen!



chapaeu !


----------



## Enrgy (15. Dezember 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


>





hummock schrieb:


> vielleicht das erste mit *ELEKTROMOTOR*





Langenfelder schrieb:


> der war gut





Kaminfreund schrieb:


> chapaeu !




 Noch einer ohne Fahrschein?


----------



## ultra2 (15. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Noch einer ohne Fahrschein?



Hatte ich dir auf der Ghettoweihnacht nicht mitfühlend übers verbliebene Haupthaar gestrichen?......

.....äh ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Dezember 2011)

Snief...


----------



## ultra2 (15. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Snief...



Nächstes Jahr


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Dezember 2011)

gilt der  für das verblieben Haupthaar oder für`s Köpfchenstreicheln


----------



## ultra2 (15. Dezember 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> gilt der  für das verblieben Haupthaar oder für`s Köpfchenstreicheln



Es ist immer die Summe der Dinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (16. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> das kommt zum nächsten Geburtstag.



1ste Ausbaustufe LV601


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Dezember 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> 1ste Ausbaustufe LV601




ahhhh, jetzt verstehe ich, wofür das Lite in LV steht!


----------



## Enrgy (16. Dezember 2011)

Lästert nur, das gute Stück ist heute eingetroffen.

Da ich unbedingt nen Flaschenhalter will, werde ich auf die Scheibenbremse hinten verzichten und die Bremsaufnahme für dessen Befestigung verwenden. Muß dann nur Cantisockel anschweißen lassen, aber vielleicht reicht auch kleben oder mit Bindfaden anknoten. Am Rhein entlang brauche ich ja nicht soviel Bremskraft, da sind andere Qualitäten gefragt.

Ach Quatsch, Rücktrittbremse ist völlig ausreichend.


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, Rücktrittbremse ist völlig ausreichend.




Ich finde, ein Einrad tät's auch und sähe als Lefty auch cool aus


----------



## Enrgy (16. Dezember 2011)

Liteville Einrad, machen die bestimmt auch noch. Nen Trialer gibts ja auch von Süntäääs, sogar mit aufpumpbarem Rahmenrohr. Damit hätte der herbyx auch noch keinen Bombenkrater im Rahmen 
Und wenn man Helium einfüllt, ich will garnicht dran denken, die muß man dann festbinden beim absteigen...


----------



## R2-D2 (17. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Liteville Einrad



Es scheint mir, das war für Grobi die einzige Chance, sich dem Dellen-Spott zu entziehen. 

Oder ist er das hier nicht auf dem Foto mit dem weißen Shirt?


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> *Und wenn man Helium einfüllt*, ich will garnicht dran denken, die muß man dann festbinden beim absteigen...


 

da bekommt das Wort Airtime eine gans andere bedeutung 
wäre auch vieleicht was für die Leichbauer unter uns


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Dezember 2011)

http://www.nsmb.com/4852-scary-pov-vid  hier sollte der Lenker nicht zu breit sein
und fahrfehler sind auch zu vermeiden


----------



## hansmeier (17. Dezember 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> http://www.nsmb.com/4852-scary-pov-vid  hier sollte der Lenker nicht zu breit sein
> und fahrfehler sind auch zu vermeiden



Neee.... das is wirklich NICHT schön....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansmeier (17. Dezember 2011)

(doppelpost)


----------



## Enrgy (17. Dezember 2011)

Geilomat!!!


----------



## Franky-X (17. Dezember 2011)

Haaammmmer!

Also dafür bin ich definitiv zu alt - oder wahlweise zu feige. 





Langenfelder schrieb:


> http://www.nsmb.com/4852-scary-pov-vid  hier sollte der Lenker nicht zu breit sein
> und fahrfehler sind auch zu vermeiden


----------



## herbyx (17. Dezember 2011)

Es scheint mir, das war für Grobi die einzige Chance, sich dem Dellen-Spott zu entziehen. 



Welcher Spott???


----------



## R2-D2 (22. Dezember 2011)

Kollektiver Winterschlaf?


----------



## hansmeier (22. Dezember 2011)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Kollektiver Winterschlaf?



Tour planen? Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (23. Dezember 2011)

was ist zwischen den Tagen? Habe Zwangsurlaub, und werde ein wenig Rad fahren. Genau wie gleich, flach, langsam, leicht und allein 

*ALLES FÜR`S TEAM*


----------



## hansmeier (23. Dezember 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> was ist zwischen den Tagen? Habe Zwangsurlaub, und werde ein wenig Rad fahren. Genau wie gleich, flach, langsam, leicht und allein
> 
> *ALLES FÜR`S TEAM*



Bin dabei... Treffpunkt? Uhrzeit? Täglich?


----------



## herbyx (23. Dezember 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Bin dabei... Treffpunkt? Uhrzeit? Täglich?



Wie sieht's aus mit 1. Feiertag, 10 Uhr Wipperaue, 3-4 Std gemütlich das Heiligabendmahl verarbeiten???


----------



## hansmeier (23. Dezember 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Wie sieht's aus mit 1. Feiertag, 10 Uhr Wipperaue, 3-4 Std gemütlich das Heiligabendmahl verarbeiten???



Gerne. Müsste mich dann aber spätestens gegen 13 Uhr abseilen... Familienkram... Zwangs-Fressorgien usw...


----------



## Enrgy (23. Dezember 2011)

1. Feiertag kann ich nie, da ist tradtionsgemäß Familientreffen.
Lieber im Laufe der Woche, Di oder Mi sieht das Wetter auch besser aus


----------



## pommes5 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hab zwischen den Tagen ebenfalls frei. Wenn rechtzeitig geplant wird, geht vielleicht was. Ab Dienstag, die Feiertage sind zugeplant bis zum geht nicht mehr


----------



## hansmeier (23. Dezember 2011)

Dann lasst uns planen... davon ab... ich frühstücke jetzt schnell und dreh dann eine Runde. Denke so 11:30 / 12:00 - Wipperaue/Nesselrath müsste drin sein. Wenn jemand Lust hat, würde ich mich über Mitfahrer freuen.

Zwischen den Tagen bin ich so flexibel wie man sein kann, wenn man eine hochschwangere Frau zuhause sitzen hat.

Hier mal die Termine, zu denen ich fahren kann... falls unser Kind das zulässt. 

25.12., 10:00 - 13:00
27.12. - 30.12., jeweils ab 10 Uhr


----------



## herbyx (23. Dezember 2011)

Dann machen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köppen: Treffen 25.12 um 10 Uhr WA, ca. 3 Stunden!


----------



## R2-D2 (23. Dezember 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> Dann machen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köppen: Treffen 25.12 um 10 Uhr WA, ca. 3 Stunden!




 bin zu 90% dabei.


----------



## Juppidoo (23. Dezember 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Bin dabei... Treffpunkt? Uhrzeit? Täglich?



Nix zu tun?





Langenfelder schrieb:


> was ist zwischen den Tagen? Habe Zwangsurlaub, und werde ein wenig Rad fahren. Genau wie gleich, flach, langsam, leicht und allein
> 
> *ALLES FÜR`S TEAM*



Ich arbeite zwischen den Jahren, kann mir aber beliebig je nach Lust und Laune frei nehmen.
Macht mal was klar, ich bin dann dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Biker,

Jürgen und ich wären ab dem 2. Feiertag dabei, wenn was geplant ist!

Können uns auch gerne im Schöllerhof treffen und wir stellen die schönsten Sachen zusammen.


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Dezember 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Bin dabei... Treffpunkt? Uhrzeit?* Täglich?*


 
 also so doll bin ich dann doch nicht



Juppidoo schrieb:


> Nix zu tun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ts ts ts Unternehmer, ich bin mal eben zu einem Termin komme heute nicht mehr ins Büro


----------



## willibike (23. Dezember 2011)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich meine Weihnachtsgrüße losweden!
Ich danke Euch für die schönen Touren die ich in diesem Jahr mit Euch gefahren bin. Wenn es auch nicht viele waren, so sind mir die Touren in guter Erinnerung!
Ich hoffe in der nächsten Saison öffter dabei zu sein!

Anhang anzeigen Liebe Mountainbiker.pdf

In diesem Sinne..


----------



## hansmeier (24. Dezember 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Nix zu tun?



Nope.  Geht erst wieder im Januar los.... und das is auch gut so. War ein anstrengendes Jahr.

Davon ab... bin heute 50km / 1000hm durch die Wupperberge geheizt. Der Zustand der Trails ist soweit ok. Alles sehr rutschig und schlammig, aber durchaus fahrbar. Packt also die ganz groben Reifen aus. 

Oben in Herscheid hat´s dann kurz noch ein wenig geschneit... war richtig romantisch.


----------



## hansmeier (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin raus für den 25... Fruchtblase is eben geplatzt.


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Dezember 2011)

beeilt euch dann  bekommt Ihr ein Christkind.


----------



## pommes5 (24. Dezember 2011)

aber noch Zeit zu posten  alles Gute!


----------



## hansmeier (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann ja nix anderes tun als hier doof rumzusitzen und auf das CTG zu starren...


----------



## pommes5 (24. Dezember 2011)

mach das Handy im KH aus verdammt! ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansmeier (24. Dezember 2011)

Die haben hier ein WLAN...


----------



## Enrgy (24. Dezember 2011)

Das arme Kind, Weihnachten und Geburtstag zusammen - Höchststrafe für den Geschenkesegen!!


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Dezember 2011)

Das kommt davon wenn Mann / Frau Frühlingsgefühle hat und nicht aufpasst


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2011)

​


----------



## Franky-X (24. Dezember 2011)

Bin über die Feiertage zu kollektiven Fressorgien verdonnert.

Wünsche der Gemeinde schöne Feiertage und Gratuliere allen die es schaffen den besinnlichen Tagen auf dem Bike zu entfliehen.

In diesem Sinne...

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1524244/Der-satirische-Jahresrueckblick


----------



## Miss Neandertal (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Bikefreunde aus der "Bergischen Fraktion",

wünsche euch allen schöne Weihnachten und ein tolles Bikejahr 2012 für uns alle!

Liebe Grüße und bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (24. Dezember 2011)

Grüße auch an alle!


----------



## pommes5 (25. Dezember 2011)

und ... Herr Meier ... darf man gratulieren?


----------



## hansmeier (25. Dezember 2011)

Jau. Um 10:42 Uhr war es dann gestern so weit. 51cm, 3500g, ein Mädchen. Die erste Nacht war bisher nicht schön.  Aber das kennst du ja bestimmt.


----------



## R2-D2 (25. Dezember 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Jau. Um 10:42 Uhr war es dann gestern so weit. 51cm, 3500g, ein Mädchen. Die erste Nacht war bisher nicht schön.  Aber das kennst du ja bestimmt.




Herzlichen Glückwunsch & ein wahrlich gesegnetes Fest!
Wir hätten uns ansonsten heute das erste mal persönlich getroffen. Dann halt nächstes Jahr.


----------



## pommes5 (25. Dezember 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch  durch die ersten nächte müsst ihr halt jetzt durch  (es ist so toll das jetzt aus dieser perspektive sagen zu können)


----------



## Langenfelder (25. Dezember 2011)

Das ging aber fix, auch von mir alles gute.

 Da habt Ihr euch aber ein richtig wertvolles Geschenk gemacht.


----------



## lhampe (25. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten auch von mir.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (25. Dezember 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Jau. Um 10:42 Uhr war es dann gestern so weit. 51cm, 3500g, ein Mädchen. Die erste Nacht war bisher nicht schön.  Aber das kennst du ja bestimmt.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und endlich mal eine zukünftige Bikerfrau


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir, Herr Meier und viel Spaß mit der Stammhalterin.


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Dezember 2011)

Mahlzeit die Damen,

wie sieht´s denn jetzt aus mit einer Tour. Mi würde mir gut passen und es soll auch bis nachmittags trocken bleiben.

Ich schlage vor ca. 10 Uhr Wupperberge, Glüder oder Altenberg. Einer Lust?

Andere Vorschläge, Anmerkungen, Kritik, Genörgele?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (25. Dezember 2011)

ja hier, 




lass uns doch eine Tour machen auf der mann / frau viel Federweg braucht!


----------



## Enrgy (25. Dezember 2011)

Mittwoch ist Shopping angesagt, daher fahre ich schon Dienstag. Dann aber nicht vor 12 und wahrscheinlich wieder das traditionelle "Rund um Solingen".

Glückwunsch dem MeierHans und seiner MeierHänsin zum Christkind!


----------



## hansmeier (25. Dezember 2011)

Danke Danke Danke!!

Ob ich Mittwoch schaffe, steht in den Sternen... Bock hab ich definitiv.


----------



## pommes5 (26. Dezember 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> lass uns doch eine Tour machen auf der mann / frau viel Federweg braucht!



hä? hast du ein neues rad? solangs in solingen bleibt wär ich mittwoch vllt sogar dabei. ich sorge dann für angemessenes WP tempo


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Dezember 2011)

nö immernoch 120 und 150 mm.

Bei mir geht imo. eh nur Wupperberge, bin ohne fahrbaren untersatz. Quatsch einen hab ich noch, müsste dan aber das Rad zerlegen

so dann zieh ich mich jetzt an und fahr los *ALLES FÜR`S TEAM*


----------



## Juppidoo (26. Dezember 2011)

Dann bleibt ja wohl nur Treffpunkt Wipperaue oder Glüder. Mi 10 Uhr?


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Dezember 2011)

WA 10:00  notiert


----------



## pommes5 (26. Dezember 2011)

hört sich nachm plan an


----------



## Loxi (26. Dezember 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> WA 10:00  notiert



Ich will auch mit 

Wo genau muss ich mich wartend hinstellen; da an der Wupperbrücke Nesselrather Strasse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (26. Dezember 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> hört sich nachm plan an



Ja, wir neigen dazu die Dinge bis ins Kleinste durchzuplanen.
Wir überlassen nichts dem Zufall.

Also Loxi, Peter und wer sonst noch: Mi 10 Uhr WA, der Rest ergibt sich


----------



## hansmeier (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin sowas von raus für Morgen.... viel Spaß euch und kommt heil wieder zurück.


----------



## pommes5 (27. Dezember 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ja, wir neigen dazu die Dinge bis ins Kleinste durchzuplanen.
> Wir überlassen nichts dem Zufall.
> 
> Also Loxi, Peter und wer sonst noch: Mi 10 Uhr WA, der Rest ergibt sich



okay, war vielleicht nicht ganz klar nachdem was ich geschrieben habe, aber ich bin auch da. werd ma schön den schnitt runterziehen


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Dezember 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> aber ich bin auch da. werd ma schön den schnitt *runterziehen*


 
was du willst nur ne halbe Stunde fahren,  aber schon das du mitkommst und bring Bilder mit.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Dezember 2011)

Was für ein Kackwetter, ist ja schon fast wieder dunkel wenn man aus dem Bett kriecht. Vorgestern war für heute noch Sonne angesagt, toll. Ich fahr heut nicht mehr, wird man ja voll depri . Gehe dafür auf Online Shopping Tour und such mir Teile für mein Leidvoll Puzzle. Auch ne nette Beschäftigung, bis man dann zur Kasse geht 

Außerdem gehts endlich mit der PDC WM weiter.


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Dezember 2011)

du hast die falsche Brille auf, rosa farbige Gläser wirken Wunder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (27. Dezember 2011)

das könnte auch erklären, wie du aus meinem Zitat auf die halbe Stunde kommst


----------



## derAndre (27. Dezember 2011)

Wie lang soll's denn werden morgen und würdet Ihr eventuell einen völlig überfressenen, alten Mann mit Durchschnittsbike und -skills mitnehmen?


----------



## hansmeier (27. Dezember 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Ich bin sowas von raus für Morgen.... viel Spaß euch und kommt heil wieder zurück.



Hättet ihr mir auch sagen können, dass erst Morgen Mittwoch ist... und nicht schon heute. Hrms... hier geht irgendwas schief. 

Also... für Morgen habe ich eine Freigabe mitzukommen. Wenn ich es rechtzeitig aus dem Bett schaffe und mein Töchterlein nichts dagegen hat, bin ich dabei... wenn nicht... naja... dann halt nicht... dann dürft ihr fleissig an mich denken und den ein oder anderen Trail für mich mit runterheizen. 

Fährt man als frischgebackener Papa jetzt mit Vollkörperschutz? ... Thema Verantwortung usw...


----------



## Loxi (27. Dezember 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Hättet ihr mir auch sagen können, dass erst Morgen Mittwoch ist... und nicht schon heute. Hrms... hier geht irgendwas schief.
> 
> Also... für Morgen habe ich eine Freigabe mitzukommen. Wenn ich es rechtzeitig aus dem Bett schaffe und mein Töchterlein nichts dagegen hat, bin ich dabei... wenn nicht... naja... dann halt nicht... dann dürft ihr fleissig an mich denken und den ein oder anderen Trail für mich mit runterheizen.
> 
> Fährt man als frischgebackener Papa jetzt mit Vollkörperschutz? ... Thema Verantwortung usw...



Frag mal deine Frau, ob du sie mitbringen darfst 
Wiegt ja noch nichts; ich hätte auch noch Platz im Rucksack, kann sie rausgucken und dich anfeuern


----------



## hansmeier (27. Dezember 2011)

Loxi schrieb:


> Frag mal deine Frau, ob du sie mitbringen darfst
> Wiegt ja noch nichts; ich hätte auch noch Platz im Rucksack, kann sie rausgucken und dich anfeuern



Witzige Vorstellung... aber doofe Idee.


----------



## pommes5 (27. Dezember 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Fährt man als frischgebackener Papa jetzt mit Vollkörperschutz? ... Thema Verantwortung usw...



Kopf einschalten wie sonst auch, dann passt das. Bis morgen!


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Dezember 2011)

wenn der Herr Juppi vom Chillerteam nichts anderes gelpant hat, hatte ich so an 3 Std + /- gedacht und gefahren wird nur war der Kopf freigibt. 
Naturporotektoren sind ja schön und gut, sitzen leider immer an der falschen Stelle. ( Hauptsächlich an Bauch Beine Po )
Auserdem sind  Spritzbleche imo aber besser.

So bis morgen 
Peter


----------



## hansmeier (27. Dezember 2011)

Treffen 10 Uhr an der Wupperbrücke / Haasenmühle / Nesselrath, right?


----------



## Juppidoo (27. Dezember 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wie lang soll's denn werden morgen und würdet Ihr eventuell einen völlig überfressenen, alten Mann mit Durchschnittsbike und -skills mitnehmen?



Kein Probelm, kannst natürlich gern mitkommen.

Ich hatte auch so an 3 Stunden gedacht, man kann aber jederzeit problemlos aussteigen und entspannt an der Wupper zurücksurfen. Man kann sich nicht verfahren.
Es wird eh eine entspannte Runde morgen.

Bis denn


----------



## hansmeier (27. Dezember 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Es wird eh eine entspannte Runde morgen.



Hört sich gut an. Mein Rad ist fit, die Sachen sind gepackt... Klamotten liegen bereit, der Wecker ist gestellt... bin gespannt wie viel Schlaf ich die Nacht bekomme. 

Pommes: Hab derzeit Highroller / Minion drauf. Den Baron hab ich noch nicht draufgezogen, also nich meckern.... ich hab ne suuuper Ausrede, wieso ich dazu keine Zeit hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (28. Dezember 2011)

Anfänger


----------



## hansmeier (28. Dezember 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Anfänger



...aber sowas von! 

Mit euch fahre ich frühestens nächsten Sommer wieder... sonst häng ich den Sport noch aus Frustrationsgründen an den Nagel - und das will ja auch keiner.


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Dezember 2011)

ja war schön mit euch


----------



## pommes5 (28. Dezember 2011)

ker bin ich kaputt


----------



## Juppidoo (28. Dezember 2011)

Mahlzeit,

da waren die Altherren-Teams tatsächlich mit 4 Personen vertreten, dazu noch 4 Gäste. 

Eine chillige Runde bei super Wetter und netten Mitfahrern. Alle gut drauf

Juppidoo


----------



## hansmeier (28. Dezember 2011)

Hat von euch einer den gesamten Track als GPX File? Ich hab natürlich nur die Strecke bis zu meiner Kapitulation... wäre schön, wenn mir jemand das schicken könnte.

Das Ding will ich die Tage noch mal ohne Druck (und ohne "DENK AN DEINE TOCHTER" ... *platsch* da lag er auch schon ...) fahren.

Wär doch gelacht!!!


----------



## Loxi (28. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die lustige Gutelaunerunde! 
Der Langenfelder hatte dann noch ein paar tolle Up- & Downhills gezeigt  

Ein Action-Bild:


----------



## derAndre (28. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schöne Runde vielen Dank. Ich hatte Anfangs ja ein wenig bedenken, das ich untermotorisiert bin aber zum Glück war mehr Federweg und flachere Winkel heute ja nicht dringend gefragt. Im Gegenteil, Respekt das mit Euren Böcken die ganzen Anstiege rauf gefahren seid! Reifentechnisch war ich heute wieder mal am Limit. Bin froh wenn endlich die Winterreifen geliefert werden.

Verena, Fotos bitte nur Frontal. Dann fällt die Plautze nicht so auf.  Ich wünschte ich könnte mich damit rausreden ich hätte ne ganze Gans am Stück verschluckt.

Falls die Bergabbigbikefraktion hier mit liest: tut mir leid das ich den Sprung gefahren und nicht gesprungen bin aber der Chickenrun war voll von Jungs die den Berg rauf geschoben haben und ich konnte nicht wirklich stehen bleiben. Alle anderen Sprünge habe ich umfahren.

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder
der André


----------



## Airhaenz (29. Dezember 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Falls die Bergabbigbikefraktion hier mit liest: tut mir leid das ich den Sprung gefahren und nicht gesprungen bin aber der Chickenrun war voll von Jungs die den Berg rauf geschoben haben und ich konnte nicht wirklich stehen bleiben. Alle anderen Sprünge habe ich umfahren.
> 
> Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder
> der André



Ick dachte der Leyden DH ist momentan platt 
Scheint ja wieder rockbar zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (29. Dezember 2011)

pssst


----------



## R2-D2 (2. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues an alle.

Wann ist der erste Einrolltermin 21012?


----------



## Enrgy (2. Januar 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Frohes Neues an alle.
> 
> Wann ist der erste Einrolltermin *21012*?



bis dahin is ja noch was zeit, kann ich noch nich genau sagen


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Januar 2012)

Moin zusammen und frohes neues,
bei dem Wetter  kann ich mich nicht aufraffen. Vielleicht Samstag oder Sonntag, wobei ich Samstagnachmittag bevorzuge


----------



## Enrgy (3. Januar 2012)

Sa nachmittag kannsch nüsch


----------



## Juppidoo (3. Januar 2012)

Damit ist die Entscheidung auf Sa gefallen

Frohes Neues. 
Ich muß erst einmal meine Gabel reklamieren und solange mit dem Schluchtenrad fahren. Wenn das Enduro dann wieder fertig ist reklamiere ich die gerissene Schwinge des Schluchtenrads.
Ist ja alles noch Garantie bzw. Gewährleistung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (3. Januar 2012)

welches modell genau und was ist los mit der gabel?


----------



## Juppidoo (3. Januar 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> welches modell genau und was ist los mit der gabel?



Die hier

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45728&eid=4344

Rock Shox Lyrik


Die Gabel ist an sich o.k. wenn sie denn heile ist.

Seit 4 Wochen  kommt sie nach dem Eintauchen nicht mehr ganz raus und reagiert dabei sehr schleppend. (Auch die Sag-Einstellung macht daher Probleme)
Mit der Außentemperatur hat es nichts zu tun, mit dem Luftdruck auch nicht, mit Häschen/Schildkröten-Regulierung auch nicht, mit Compressionseinstellung auch nicht. (Sollte man eh nicht viel dran rumfummeln) Hab ich alles getestet. Dicht ist die Gabel auch.
Keine Ahnung

Soll sich RockShox den Kopf zerbrechen.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Januar 2012)

deshalb hab ich ne coil genommen


----------



## pommes5 (3. Januar 2012)

weiser Mann

was kommt denn sonst so an dein Leidwill?


----------



## herbyx (3. Januar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Die hier
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45728&eid=4344
> 
> ...




Frohes Neues zusammen!!!

Scheint im Moment ein Rock Shocks Problem zu geben, meine federt kaum noch ein-ist auch in Reparatur.

Wobei ich mir allerdings ziemlich sicher bin, das der Juppi viel zuviel an dem Häschen rumgespielt hat.....

Samstag hätte ich auch Zeit, allerdings ist die Wetterprognose sehr bescheiden. Die Punkte fürs Team wären allerdings bitternötig!


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Januar 2012)

das ist kein HÄSCHEN mehr sonder ein HÄSIN, wobei er noch froh sein kann das es eine HÄSIN ist. In ein paar Jahren wird das auch eine Schildkröte, nur ohne Panzer, siehe Uschi Glas und wegduck


----------



## Enrgy (3. Januar 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> weiser Mann
> was kommt denn sonst so an dein Leidwill?



lyrik 160 uturn
saint bremse
tune/flow laufräder
slx 2fach kurbel

bei lenker+vorbau ist noch keine entscheidung gefallen wegen der abmessungen.

ach ja, und schutzbleche natürlich


----------



## herbyx (3. Januar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> das ist kein HÄSCHEN mehr sonder ein HÄSIN, wobei er noch froh sein kann das es eine HÄSIN ist. In ein paar Jahren wird das auch eine Schildkröte, nur ohne Panzer, siehe Uschi Glas und wegduck



Ach herrlich, wenn man solche Freunde hat.....


----------



## Loxi (3. Januar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> das ist kein HÄSCHEN mehr sonder ein HÄSIN, wobei er noch froh sein kann das es eine HÄSIN ist. In ein paar Jahren wird das auch eine Schildkröte, nur ohne Panzer, siehe Uschi Glas und wegduck


----------



## pommes5 (4. Januar 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ach ja, und schutzbleche natürlich



natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (4. Januar 2012)

so Mädel`s was is mit Samstag 11 Uhr, wie immer WA
Zum Rädereinsauen reicht WA völlig aus


----------



## pommes5 (4. Januar 2012)

stunde eher? kann nicht so lange


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Januar 2012)

von mir aus kein problem


----------



## herbyx (4. Januar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> von mir aus kein problem



Wär auch gern dabei, schaffe aber nicht früher als 11 Uhr. Kann ich mich dann später  ( per Telefon? ) noch unterwegs einklinken???


----------



## Juppidoo (4. Januar 2012)

Ich muß mal gucken, ich fahr nicht gern bei Regen. Vielleicht spiel ich auch Hallenhalma oder Taschenbillard.


----------



## pommes5 (5. Januar 2012)

bei dem riss im schluchtenrahmen könntstes doch mal schön von allen seiten durchspülen 

@herby: einklinkenm sollte denke ich kein problem sein. zB um elf dann am wupperhof?


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Januar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich muß mal gucken, *ich fahr nicht gern bei Regen.* Vielleicht spiel ich auch Hallenhalma oder Taschenbillard.


 
Das ist hier keine Kinderbelustigung.


----------



## Juppidoo (5. Januar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Das ist hier keine Kinderbelustigung.



Guck mal nach draußen


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Januar 2012)

Da muss ich mich koregieren.
Wir nehmen am Samstag das Fichtenmoped, Hacke und Schaufel mit, damit wir die Trail`s wieder frei kriegen. 
Bei dem SAUWETTER geh ich lieber Shopen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (5. Januar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich koregieren.
> Wir nehmen am Samstag das Fichtenmoped, Hacke und Schaufel mit, damit wir die Trail`s wieder frei kriegen.
> Bei dem SAUWETTER geh ich lieber Shopen



Na, nu mal nich gleich losjammern, am Samstag scheint die Sonne!!! ( auf Tahiti )

Der Wetterbericht sagt " wechselhaft ", lasst uns doch mal abwarten....


----------



## pommes5 (5. Januar 2012)

also ich werd fahren ... solange nicht noch akut sturm ist
regen ist mir egal


----------



## Juppidoo (5. Januar 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> also ich werd fahren ... solange nicht noch akut sturm ist
> regen ist mir egal



Solche Männer braucht das Land. Daher auch die Zugehörigkeit im *richtigen* WP-Team.




Langenfelder schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich koregieren.
> Wir nehmen am Samstag das Fichtenmoped, Hacke und Schaufel mit, damit wir die Trail`s wieder frei kriegen.
> Bei dem SAUWETTER geh ich lieber Shopen




...Beckenrandschwimmer


----------



## derAndre (5. Januar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> ...Beckenrandschwimmer



Schrieb der Mann, der noch fünf Zeilen drüber geschrieben hat:


			
				Juppidoo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß mal gucken, ich fahr nicht gern bei Regen.


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Januar 2012)

Zitat von irgendwem hab ich mal gehört " was intresiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern "


----------



## Juppidoo (5. Januar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Zitat von irgendwem hab ich mal gehört " was intresiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern "



So ist es Der könnte von FJS gewesen sein oder vom Kaiser.

Der Kaiser hat ebenfalls einmal gesagt, als er von einer Reporterin auf seine außerehelichen Vermehrungstendenzen angesprochen wurde."...wissen Sie, ich glaube der liebe Gott freut sich über jedes Kind"

Wenn das keine gesunde Lebenseinstellung ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (6. Januar 2012)

wer ist denn nun morgen um 10 dabei?


----------



## Kaminfreund (6. Januar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> So ist es Der könnte von FJS gewesen sein oder vom Kaiser.
> 
> Konrad Adenauer


----------



## Langenfelder (6. Januar 2012)

icke


----------



## herbyx (6. Januar 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> wer ist denn nun morgen um 10 dabei?



Icke, ab 11. Telefoniere nochmal mit Peter wg Treffpunkt!


----------



## pommes5 (6. Januar 2012)

okay dann zehn uhr morgen. ich bau dann mein rad mal wieder zusammen...


----------



## lhampe (6. Januar 2012)

entscheide nach Lust und wetter und den erdbeerpreisen


----------



## pommes5 (6. Januar 2012)

rad mit mäßigem erfolg fertig gebaut. sollte rollen


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Januar 2012)

dann kannste es ja wieder auseinanderbauen, hat die ganze Nacht geregnet, es regnet immernoch, es wird weiter regnen und die Erdbeerpreise sind viel zu hoch da ist meine motivation mich aufs Rad zu schwingen bei -10. 

bis die Tage im Wald


----------



## lhampe (7. Januar 2012)

die worte könnten von mir sein. Quäle mich auf der Rolle....


----------



## pommes5 (7. Januar 2012)

schön, dass ich jetzt alleine hier stehe. anrufen wäre toll gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (7. Januar 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> schön, dass ich jetzt alleine hier stehe. anrufen wäre toll gewesen



das ist natürlich suboptimal.

Ich muss auch heute im Laufe des Tages noch raus, warte aber auf die passende 2h-Lücke im Regenradar.


update: Ab 12:00Uhr kommt erst mal nichts mehr an Regen. Fahre dann hier los, wer noch Lust hat einfach mal hier melden, Treffpunkt variabel.


----------



## pommes5 (7. Januar 2012)

war knappe 2 1/2 stunden alleine in der motsche surfen. absage 1h vorher per forum find ich schon etwas seltsam


----------



## R2-D2 (8. Januar 2012)

Hi, 

plane im Mai 5 Tage in Finale mit ein paar Kumpels. Von Euch war doch schon gefühlt jeder 10x da. Wer kann mir Tipps geben hinsichtlich:
Anreise Auto vs. Flug, Unterkunft vor Ort, Touren mit Guide oder Selber+GPS, Shuttleservice
Plant Ihr individuell oder bucht Ihr bei einem Veranstalter?


----------



## herbyx (8. Januar 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> plane im Mai 5 Tage in Finale mit ein paar Kumpels. Von Euch war doch schon gefühlt jeder 10x da. Wer kann mir Tipps geben hinsichtlich:
> Anreise Auto vs. Flug, Unterkunft vor Ort, Touren mit Guide oder Selber+GPS, Shuttleservice
> Plant Ihr individuell oder bucht Ihr bei einem Veranstalter?



Hallo Rolf,

wann seid Ihr denn da, wir haben auch gebucht?

Für ein paar gute Tipps solltest Du mal den Ralf ( JohnnyT ) anschreiben, der hat viel vorab organisiert ( Appartment , Guide, Shuttles....).

Bis die Tage

Jürgen


----------



## lhampe (8. Januar 2012)

wieso fahrt ihr da ohne mich hin?

Shuttle und Guide sollte man frühzeitig buchen


----------



## R2-D2 (10. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht es morgen Abend aus? Jemand Lust?

WA 18:20 Start, 2-3 Stunden


----------



## herbyx (11. Januar 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen Abend aus? Jemand Lust?
> 
> WA 18:20 Start, 2-3 Stunden



Wenn das Wetter hält, hätte ich schon Lust.

Mal sehen wie das heute Nachmittag aussieht...


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Januar 2012)

ich nich


----------



## hansmeier (11. Januar 2012)

Mädchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (11. Januar 2012)

3...2...1...fight!


----------



## R2-D2 (11. Januar 2012)

Watt denn nu?

WP!!!


----------



## Juppidoo (16. Januar 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Watt denn nu?
> 
> WP!!!



o.k., ich fahre mit.

Di 17.01 um 18.15 ab Wipperaue. Sonne und trocken

Ab Mittwoch regnet es wieder einige Tage.

Jemand Lust?


----------



## Juppidoo (17. Januar 2012)

Mit solch einer Resonanz hätte ich nun auch nicht gerechnet

Dann fahr ich halt allein


----------



## Pardus (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

schickt mir bitte eure Email-Adressen per PN, damit ich euch die Bilder und Video von Samstag per DropBox freigeben kann.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## hansmeier (17. Januar 2012)

Viel Spaß euch! Bin gestern gefahren, is alles recht frostig an der Wupper. Immer dran denken: Eis ist glatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. Januar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Dann fahr ich halt allein



Bin wahrscheinlich schon ein Stündchen früher unterwegs


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Januar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> o.k., ich fahre mit.
> 
> Di 17.01 um 18.15 ab Wipperaue. Sonne und trocken
> 
> ...


 

du bist ne Woche zu spät  ich zieh mich jetzt warm an und fahr mal bei uns durch den Wald


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Januar 2012)

Dem Wetter entsprechent 
http://videos.t-online.de/fahrradtour-endet-matschig/id_53042920/index?__ASFLAG__


----------



## Enrgy (22. Januar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Dem Wetter entsprechent
> http://videos.t-online.de/fahrradtour-endet-matschig/id_53042920/index?__ASFLAG__



 ich fahr gleich ne Runde, hat doch aufgehört zu regnen


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Januar 2012)

Ich kann mich nicht aufraffen


----------



## Enrgy (22. Januar 2012)

viel wird das bei mir auch nicht, muß aber mal raus, bin die ganze woche nicht gefahren


----------



## R2-D2 (24. Januar 2012)

Die Herren, 
die Damen,

wie sieht es Mittwochabend aus?


----------



## Juppidoo (24. Januar 2012)

Ich wäre vermutlich dabei, mit dem Schluchtenrad. 18.15 Uhr?


----------



## R2-D2 (24. Januar 2012)

Ist noch jemand mit dabei, soll doch trocken bleiben


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2012)

na dann haltet euch mal ran, damit ihr wenigstens den cycleman mit seinem 4er team wieder einholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (24. Januar 2012)

wie wärs mit sonntag?


----------



## R2-D2 (25. Januar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich wäre vermutlich dabei, mit dem Schluchtenrad. 18.15 Uhr?



Ich bringe auch meinen Stumpfhüpfer mit.

18:15 geht klar


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Januar 2012)

o.k., ich bin dann da.


----------



## herbyx (27. Januar 2012)

Mahlzeit! 
Hendrick und ich treffen uns morgen 11 Uhr 30 am P & R Parkplatz an der Autobahnabfahrt Burscheid. 
Geplant sind 3-4 Stunden Enduroschlammschlacht.

Wer Zeit und Lust hat....

Bei Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus!


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Januar 2012)

Lust ja, Zeit nein, ich fahr hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12638


----------



## herbyx (27. Januar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Lust ja, Zeit nein, ich fahr hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12638



Danke für den Tip, hatte ich schon gesehen.

Das ist aber Sonntag, wir wollen ja Samstag los. Ich vermute deine Regierung legt bei 2 Tagen hintereinander Ihr Veto ein...


----------



## Juppidoo (27. Januar 2012)

herbyx schrieb:


> bla bla
> 
> . Ich vermute deine Regierung legt bei 2 Tagen hintereinander Ihr Veto ein...



Das schafft der Peter konditionell nicht.

Ich bekomme auch nur So frei. Kannst mitfahren, sind ja nette Mitfahrer.


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Januar 2012)

herbyx schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, hatte ich schon gesehen.
> 
> Das ist aber Sonntag, wir wollen ja Samstag los. Ich vermute deine Regierung legt bei 2 Tagen hintereinander Ihr Veto ein...


 

richtisch


----------



## herbyx (27. Januar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Das schafft der Peter konditionell nicht.
> 
> Ich bekomme auch nur So frei. Kannst mitfahren, sind ja nette Mitfahrer.



Stimmt, bin aber schon anderweitig vergeben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. Januar 2012)

viel spaß mit peter gun, der alten kanone 

ich bewege mich am rand einer ausgedehnten erkältung, da geh ich in anbetracht des nahenden urlaubs kein risiko ein


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Januar 2012)

das höhrt sich aber nicht gut an, erstmal gute Besserung. 

Da schreibst du was vom Urlaub, hast du den denn verdient, und was is mit dem Team und den Punkten und so.

Nix für Ungut, erhohl dich schön.

Der Herbix macht wieder so ein Tralala mit dem Andre, als wenn er das nötig hätte, bei so einem Rad


----------



## pommes5 (28. Januar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Lust ja, Zeit nein, ich fahr hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12638



ditto


----------



## JohnnyT (28. Januar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Lust ja, Zeit nein, ich fahr hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12638



bin auch dabei 
Mal sehen, ob ich nach fast 3 Monaten Pause noch mit euch mithalten kann. Ich kann ja nach Hause abbiegen, wenn ich vorzeitig fertig bin


----------



## hummock (28. Januar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Der Herbix macht wieder so ein Tralala



das hier ??

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYDMJ5I-9qc"]Mike Montgomery + Specialized      - YouTube[/nomedia]



PS:  es fährt wieder


----------



## herbyx (28. Januar 2012)

hummock schrieb:


> das hier ??
> 
> Mike Montgomery + Specialized      - YouTube
> 
> ...




Aber wir stürzen nicht so oft!!!


P.s. da isser ja wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (29. Januar 2012)

Die Tour ist nicht mehr im LMB. Nehme an wir treffen uns trotzdem oder? Ist der Treffpunkt aus Solingen kommend links der Fauna PP oder rechts der Waldparkplatz am Sportplatz?


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Januar 2012)

ist doch egal, wir wissen 12 Uhr Fauna ( wenn du auf den link klickst den ich oben gepostet habe ist er wieder da )


----------



## Juppidoo (29. Januar 2012)

Mahlzeit,

habt ihr senile Bettflucht?

Bis gleich


----------



## herbyx (29. Januar 2012)

Mittwoch soll die Sonne scheinen, jemand Lust auf nen Nightride WA, so 18 Uhr 15?


----------



## Juppidoo (29. Januar 2012)

Nachdem wir wiederholt 3 Tore erzielt haben können wir mal 3 Tage im voraus planen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094

Es wird sonnig, kalt und trocken


----------



## pommes5 (29. Januar 2012)

Sorry dass das heute morgen nicht geklappt hat. Da haben sich spontan ein paar prioritäten verschoben


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. Januar 2012)

....Mittwoch, ich bin ersteinmal dabei, falls es doch -6 Grad werden, überlege ich nochmal


----------



## R2-D2 (30. Januar 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> .... falls es doch -6 Grad werden, überlege ich nochmal



Nein, es wird nicht -6°, vielleicht aber -7 oder -8?

Ich kann diese Woche nicht.


----------



## Langenfelder (30. Januar 2012)

ich bin noch unschlüssig


----------



## Langenfelder (30. Januar 2012)

der P. Gun hat mir nen Filmchen zukommen lassen
Ich verweigere hiermit die Aussage 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18838


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansmeier (30. Januar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> der P. Gun hat mir nen Filmchen zukommen lassen
> Ich verweigere hiermit die Aussage
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18838


----------



## Enrgy (30. Januar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> der P. Gun hat mir nen Filmchen zukommen lassen



Sieht nach Trailspass mit Andrea aus...


----------



## Juppidoo (30. Januar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> der P. Gun hat mir nen Filmchen zukommen lassen
> Ich verweigere hiermit die Aussage
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18838



Da hat der Peter Gun die Filmschnipsel von Sonntag aber schnell zusammengebaut

Coooool


----------



## herbyx (30. Januar 2012)

Ich muß meine Zusage für Mittwoch leider zurückziehen, sehr wahrscheinlich muß ich länger arbeiten....


----------



## herbyx (30. Januar 2012)




----------



## Enrgy (30. Januar 2012)

herbyx schrieb:


> Ich muß meine Zusage für Mittwoch leider zurückziehen, sehr wahrscheinlich muß ich länger arbeiten....




Ich hab um halb vier Feierabend, fahre aber trotzdem nicht mit. Dann gleicht sich das wieder aus


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Januar 2012)

ich mach morgen frei, ( hab so ein wichtiges Meetingdingsda )
und fahr so ab 10, keine ahnung wo hin und wie lang. Muss nur um Vier wieder zu Hause sein 
Macht theoretisch 24 Punkte


----------



## Juppidoo (31. Januar 2012)

Für Morgen haben sich alle wieder ausgetragen. Ist ja auch viel viel kalt.
Vielleicht lauf ich auch einfach ein bischen im Dunkeln.


----------



## hansmeier (31. Januar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Für Morgen haben sich alle wieder ausgetragen. Ist ja auch viel viel kalt.
> Vielleicht lauf ich auch einfach ein bischen im Dunkeln.



Gechillte Flachlandtour mit dem HT vielleicht? Dann wär ich eventuell dabei... Hab mein HT eh grad in Langenfeld stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2012)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Gechillte Flachlandtour...



Da frierste dir doch erst recht einen ab!

Bin vor 2 oder 3 Jahren mal bei -11°C abends unterwegs gewesen und nie war ein Berg so wertvoll wie damals! Kein Fahrtwind und der Körper kam halbwegs auf Touren. Aber unangestregntes Dahinrollen bei 15-20kmh macht nicht wirklich lange Spaß bei unter -5°C, egal was die Werbesprüche der Klamottenhersteller sagen.

Ich schenk mir das erstmal, die Erkältung klingt so langsam ab, die braucht nicht wieder zu kommen


----------



## hansmeier (31. Januar 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da frierste dir doch erst recht einen ab!
> 
> Bin vor 2 oder 3 Jahren mal bei -11°C abends unterwegs gewesen und nie war ein Berg so wertvoll wie damals! Kein Fahrtwind und der Körper kam halbwegs auf Touren. Aber unangestregntes Dahinrollen bei 15-20kmh macht nicht wirklich lange Spaß bei unter -5°C, egal was die Werbesprüche der Klamottenhersteller sagen.



Möglich... bin bei den Temperaturen noch nie gefahren.  Aber mit Jürgen würd´ ich´s wagen.


----------



## pommes5 (1. Februar 2012)

*Volker zustimm*


----------



## Juppidoo (1. Februar 2012)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Möglich... bin bei den Temperaturen noch nie gefahren.  Aber mit Jürgen würd´ ich´s wagen.



Ich muß die Runde für heute Abend rausnehmen. Ist zeitlich zu knapp. Und kalt ist es auch noch. Dann lieber mal tagsüber wenn wenigstens die Sonne scheint.


----------



## hansmeier (1. Februar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich muß die Runde für heute Abend rausnehmen. Ist zeitlich zu knapp. Und kalt ist es auch noch. Dann lieber mal tagsüber wenn wenigstens die Sonne scheint.



Sach Bescheid, ich wär dabei... aber nur Flachland... Gelände erst wieder im Sommer.


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. Februar 2012)

mir ist kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (1. Februar 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> mir ist kalt



Dann leg dich doch vor den Kamin auf den weißen Teppich, oder was ist das?


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Februar 2012)

man war das kalt, Wa. Pilz und langsam den Berg runter, sonst ist es zu KALT, Rüden, Naturfreunde, Wipperaue und zurück.


----------



## pommes5 (1. Februar 2012)

hansmeier schrieb:


> aber nur Flachland... Gelände erst wieder im Sommer.



hä?


----------



## hansmeier (1. Februar 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> hä?



Warum ich mit euch vorerst nicht ins Gelände fahre? Hab ich doch schon gesagt gehabt... ich bin eindeutig zu low. Flachland trau ich mir aber zu.


----------



## hummock (1. Februar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Dann leg dich doch vor den Kamin auf den weißen Teppich, oder was ist das?



das ist die faule Haut,hast Du sowas nicht zuhause


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Februar 2012)

das ist keine Haut und auch kein Teppich,
das ist Fell ( auch bekannt unter Haar )
wenn Mann etwas Älter ist kann das auch weiß sein.

Ulli schön das es dich gibt und von Dir zu lesen, auch im WP


----------



## pommes5 (2. Februar 2012)

hansmeier schrieb:


> ich bin eindeutig zu *low*.



ich wiederhole mich ungern, aber: hä?


----------



## hummock (2. Februar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Uli schön das es dich gibt und von Dir zu lesen, auch im WP



war ja lange genug im Winterschlaf


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Februar 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ich wiederhole mich ungern, aber: hä?


 

.........es gibt halt sachen die mus man nicht verstehen


----------



## bonsai.68 (4. Februar 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> mir ist kalt



Da hab ich was für Dich.
So die neuen Bilder von Lapalma sind Online.
Viel Spaß beim kucken!!!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansmeier (4. Februar 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Da hab ich was für Dich.
> So die neuen Bilder von Lapalma sind Online.
> Viel Spaß beim kucken!!!​



Sieht nach viel Spaß aus. 

Sehr schöne Bilder! Kompliment an den Knipser!


----------



## pommes5 (4. Februar 2012)

fernweh deluxe


----------



## R2-D2 (4. Februar 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> fernweh deluxe


 aber sowas von...


----------



## R2-D2 (4. Februar 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Da hab ich was für Dich.
> So die neuen Bilder von Lapalma sind Online.
> Viel Spaß beim kucken!!!​



Wirklich schöne Fotos & Landschaften, hat mir echt das frühe Aufstehen versüßt.

Nur bin ich etwas verwirrt. "La Palma" ist die Hauptstadt von Mallorca. Die Insel habe ich schon öfters mit dem PKW umrundet, vulkanisches Terrain wie auf den Fotos habe ich dort noch nie gesehen. Das kenne ich nur von Lanzarote/Kanaren.
Oder wart Ihr in "LasPalmas" auf Gran Canaria?


----------



## on any sunday (4. Februar 2012)

Gerüchteweise soll es eine kanarische Insel namens La Palma geben.


----------



## lhampe (4. Februar 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Gerüchteweise soll es eine kanarische Insel namens La Palma geben.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2012)

Gerüchteweise heißt die beim Bonsai auch "La Ballma" 


Sehr sehr schöne Bilder hat er da wieder gezaubert! 
Nur gegen den Staub sollte man die Wege mal etwas wässern...


----------



## bonsai.68 (4. Februar 2012)

Wir können gern mal gemeinsam die Insel unsicher machen.
rund 800 Euro für 7 Tage mit allen drum und dran.
Ich würde auch Guide spielen.
Das ganze Jahr 23Grad.
Shuttels sind natürlich mit dabei, wer will schon treten bei der Landschaft.

Viel Spaß beim Fernweh


----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2012)

Jou, das wäre mal eine Überlegung für den nächsten Winter wert. 

in 3 Wochen gehts erstmal nach Florida, garantiert höhenmeterfrei, aber geshuttelt wird trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (4. Februar 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Gerüchteweise soll es eine kanarische Insel namens La Palma geben.




ich hab' doch geschrieben, dass ich geistig verwirrt war...


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Februar 2012)

ich halt mich diesmal mit dummen Komentaren raus


----------



## Juppidoo (4. Februar 2012)

Hier ist was zum Entspannen für morgen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12655

Schöne Bilder Micha Mein Neid ist dir sicher.


----------



## hansmeier (4. Februar 2012)

Trailzombis.  haha *notier*


----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Hier ist was zum Entspannen für morgen...




Sonntagmorgen um 10 entspanne ich wohl etwas anders als frierend bei -10°C aufm Rad


----------



## Kaminfreund (5. Februar 2012)

Ups r2d2 - alkohol drogen oder beides ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (6. Februar 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Sonntagmorgen um 10 entspanne ich wohl etwas anders als frierend bei -10°C aufm Rad



So schlimm war´s gar nicht. Manche brauchten sogar eine Sonnenbrille.
Saugeiles Wetter.


----------



## R2-D2 (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht,

erwägt jemand Mittwoch Abend zu biken?


----------



## herbyx (6. Februar 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Nacht,
> 
> erwägt jemand Mittwoch Abend zu biken?




Bei Sonne ist das eine Sache, aber im Dunkeln ist ja nochmal viel kälter.....


----------



## lhampe (6. Februar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> So schlimm war´s gar nicht. Manche brauchten sogar eine Sonnenbrille.
> Saugeiles Wetter.



Ihr seid Helden. Ich kann mich dieses Jahr überhaupt nicht mit der Kälte anfreunden. Schon 5 min Fußweg zur Bahn sind für mich ne Qual...


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Februar 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Nacht,
> 
> erwägt jemand Mittwoch Abend zu biken?


 

Nö ich nich, zu 

@ Herbyx ist doch Vollmond


----------



## Enrgy (7. Februar 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Schon 5 min Fußweg zur Bahn sind für mich ne Qual...



Fahr doch mitm Rad...


----------



## R2-D2 (7. Februar 2012)

herbyx schrieb:


> Bei Sonne ist das eine Sache, aber im Dunkeln ist ja nochmal viel kälter.....



Vollkommen richtig, denn im Dunkeln gilt ja die physikalische Grundregel:


----------



## Enrgy (7. Februar 2012)

sternklar größer minusgrade zuhause draußen gleich nein?!


----------



## Juppidoo (7. Februar 2012)

nachts ist kälter wie draußen...


----------



## R2-D2 (7. Februar 2012)

jepp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansmeier (7. Februar 2012)

Das heißt "ALS draußen" ...


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Februar 2012)

klugschei$ermodus an:

alswie draußen

klugschei$ermodus aus:


----------



## derAndre (7. Februar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> So schlimm war´s gar nicht. Manche brauchten sogar eine Sonnenbrille.
> Saugeiles Wetter.



Sehe ich ja jetzt erst das das hier publiziert wurde, hehe. Was hat Jürgen denn da für Schild aufm Helm montiert? Ist mir auf dem Trail gar nicht aufgefallen, hehe







Das Wetter war doch prächtig und die Truppe lustig. Kaum ausfälle trotz deutlicher Minusgrade: gerade mal 2 Kettenrisse, eine Sattelklemme die nicht mehr klemmt und das ganz ohne das Jokomen dabei war...


----------



## Juppidoo (7. Februar 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Sehe ich ja jetzt erst das das hier publiziert wurde, hehe. Was hat Jürgen denn da für Schild aufm Helm montiert? Ist mir auf dem Trail gar nicht aufgefallen, hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hätte ich natürlich auch was in deinen Fred krizeln können. Du wast ja Guide.

Das Schild bei Grobi konntes du nicht sehen, das hat er im Trail abgenommen, das stört doch ganz schön beim Fahren. Das macht er immer erst nachher wieder drauf.


----------



## herbyx (7. Februar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Da hätte ich natürlich auch was in deinen Fred krizeln können. Du wast ja Guide.
> 
> Das Schild bei Grobi konntes du nicht sehen, das hat er im Trail abgenommen, das stört doch ganz schön beim Fahren. Das macht er immer erst nachher wieder drauf.



Da ist nur das Brett vor meinem Kopf ein bischen hochgerutscht....


----------



## jokomen (8. Februar 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> .... Kaum ausfälle trotz deutlicher Minusgrade: gerade mal 2 Kettenrisse, eine Sattelklemme die nicht mehr klemmt und das ganz ohne das Jokomen dabei war...



Da bin ich ja froh, dass mir das nicht alleine passiert. Bei dem trockenen, matschfreien Wetter bin ich sogar schon 300km erstaunlicherweise ohne Kettenriss unterwegs. 

Und Grobi, mach das Brett ab, sieht doof aus.


----------



## herbyx (8. Februar 2012)

jokomen schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja froh, dass mir das nicht alleine passiert. Bei dem trockenen, matschfreien Wetter bin ich sogar schon 300km erstaunlicherweise ohne Kettenriss unterwegs.
> 
> Und Grobi, mach das Brett ab, sieht doof aus.



Probier ich seit Jahren.....


----------



## bonsai.68 (8. Februar 2012)

herbyx schrieb:


> Probier ich seit Jahren.....



auf dem Brett steht Letzter 
Da Grobi bergrauf nicht reden kann


----------



## Juppidoo (8. Februar 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> ...Da Grobi bergrauf nicht reden kann



Er versucht es ja, .........aber derjenige, der bei dir zu Worte kommt muß erst noch geboren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Er versucht es ja, .........aber derjenige, der bei dir zu Worte kommt muß erst noch geboren werden.



jaja, unser Hessi, ääh, Sächsi-James....


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Februar 2012)

der is gut


----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2012)

Jaa, Klassiker!


----------



## Juppidoo (8. Februar 2012)

Ruf mal den Sperrmüll, ich schmeiß mich wech


----------



## bonsai.68 (10. Februar 2012)

Mich nerft die kälte hier.
Hat jemand vieleicht Lust nochmal mit auf die Insel zu kommen.
wäre vom 28.3. - 4.4. , Flug kostet zur Zeit 257 Euro.


----------



## lhampe (10. Februar 2012)

Klar habe ich Lust. Müßte mal wegen Urlaub gucken. Angemeldet habe ich die Woche vorher. Gibt's wenigstens nen Trainingsanreiz, im moment ist dieser Körger nur Knochen und speck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsai.68 (11. Februar 2012)

23.- 30.3. würde auch gehen. 272 Euro der Flug


----------



## R2-D2 (11. Februar 2012)

Hi, wäre nicht ganz abgeneigt, aber bevor ich bei mener Regierung vorsichtig anfrage, wären noch ein paar Infos interessant.

Die tollen Fotos habe ich ja gesehen, wie sieht es aus mit:
- Unterkunft?
- Welcher Transfer mit Bikekoffer zur Unterkunft?
- gibt es Shuttles?
- Werden Shuttle-Tage und Selber-HM-Touren gemischt oder nur das eine oder nur das andere?
- Guide vor Ort, reichen Deine Kenntnisse schon?

und was sonst noch so wichtig ist. Wenn Du willst auch als PN.


----------



## bonsai.68 (11. Februar 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hi, wäre nicht ganz abgeneigt, aber bevor ich bei mener Regierung vorsichtig anfrage, wären noch ein paar Infos interessant.
> 
> Die tollen Fotos habe ich ja gesehen, wie sieht es aus mit:
> - Unterkunft?
> ...




Also,
Die Fotos waren alle manipuliert, in wirklichkeit liegt dort Schnee .
Kannst ja mal Hern Sonntag oder Padrus oder Humbock fragen, die sind zur Zeit auch auf der Insel.
Unterkunft hätte ich was exotisches, es ist kein Hotel es ist eine Bikerherberge mit super Ambiente. 
Man kann selber Kochen oder billig essen gehen, Frühstück machen wir selber jeden Morgen in der Sonne drausen. Wie wir halt wollen.
Guiden kann ich ( war schon 8mal dort) oder der Sigi von der Unterkunft.
Er hat auch Bikehänger zum Shutteln und kann uns vom Flughafen abholen. 
Bis 5 Personen würde perfekt sein, da sich die Shuttel dann gut bezahlen lassen. 
Touren können angepaßt werden, es werden aber immer 40km und max 1000 hm sein. 
Ich würde einen Guid für die Sachen buchen wo man mehrere Shuttels braucht. 
Hier noch ein Link zur Unterkunft und Bikeladen, klein aber fein. Alle waren bis jetzt immer begeistert und kommen immer wieder.
http://www.el-porvenir.info/
http://www.magic-bike-lapalma.com/
Wir können auch telefonieren, Nummer auf Anfrage!


Grüße Euer Reiseleiter 

P.S.: 23.3. -30.3 wäre bestimmt besser da es nicht in die Osterwoche fällt, oder?


----------



## JohnnyT (11. Februar 2012)

Hi Micha, 
hört sich ja gut an dein Plan, aber so lange kann ich hier in der Kälte nicht mehr warten. Ich fliege wieder am 26.Feb.-4.März 
Ich fahre übrigens mit der Bike-Station, kann ich dir nur empfehlen, auch mal anzuschauen, die hat meiner Meinung nach 2 große Vorteile: 
Unterkunft in Puerto Naos, direkt am Strand, abends noch warm genug um in Shirt und Flip-Flops zum Abend essen zu gehen.
Und der Preis ist unschlagbar: 450,- inkl. Appartement an der Promenade mit Terasse und direktem Meerblick, Flughafentransfer,  geführte Touren (zw. 40 bis 70 km, max. 1000 Höhenmeter und 2500 Tiefenmeter, fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll), incl. aller Shuttles.


----------



## bonsai.68 (12. Februar 2012)

Wenn jemand Interresse hat mitzukommen möchte er sich bitte bis mitte nächstes Woche melden, da Flüge und Übernachtung begrenzt sind.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Edged (12. Februar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> nachts ist kälter wie draußen...



Um den Berg ist es drumherum als drüber weg.


----------



## R2-D2 (12. Februar 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Interresse hat mitzukommen möchte er sich bitte bis mitte nächstes Woche melden, da Flüge und Übernachtung begrenzt sind.
> 
> Gruß Micha



schade, bin leider nicht dabei 

Aber der Spot steht nun auf der Liste...


----------



## pommes5 (14. Februar 2012)

Hat außer mir noch jemand über die Wahnsinnstage Urlaub und möchte etwas Rad fahren? Donnerstag 10/11 Fauna z.B.?


----------



## lhampe (14. Februar 2012)

Ich habe nur Montags frei. Mache das Fahren vom Wetter abhängig.

Die Reisegruppe Bonsai hat heute für Mitte März La Palma gebucht!


----------



## surftigresa (15. Februar 2012)

@Reisegruppe Bonsai (schöner Name),

im März ist doch in Deutschland immer das beste Wetter. Quasi seit ein paar Jahren der neue Sommer. Und dann ist es Euch hier zu warm und zu staubig oder was 

Gut, dass ich im März keinen Urlaub nehmen kann.... 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (15. Februar 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Die Reisegruppe Bonsai hat heute für Mitte März La Palma gebucht!



Das kann doch nicht wahr sein  der war doch erst noch da 
Wie kann es denn einem Menschen so gut gehen 

Ist bestimmt wieder eine reine Frauentruppe....


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Februar 2012)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt wieder eine reine Frauentruppe....



na, da tust du aber Bonsai unrecht!


----------



## Kurtchen (17. Februar 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> na, da tust du aber Bonsai unrecht!



Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen das er es richtig gut hat wenn er da noch ein zweites Mal nach La Palma fährt


----------



## Enrgy (17. Februar 2012)

La Ballma heest des, La Ballma!!!!


----------



## Juppidoo (17. Februar 2012)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht wahr sein  der war doch erst noch da
> Wie kann es denn einem Menschen so gut gehen
> 
> Ist bestimmt wieder eine reine Frauentruppe....






Enrgy schrieb:


> La Ballma heest des, La Ballma!!!!



Ich merke schon, ich bin wohl nicht der einzige der neidisch ist

Gönnen wir´s ihm.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Februar 2012)

Nö, kein Neid. Da wo ich hindüse, isses nochmal minnigens 5 Grad wärmer 
Und biken brauch ich auch nicht, hurraa!


----------



## R2-D2 (17. Februar 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nö, kein Neid. Da wo ich hindüse, isses nochmal minnigens 5 Grad wärmer



Minnigens 5 Grad oder magsimum 5 Grad?

Sauna oder Solarium?


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Februar 2012)

Key West


----------



## surftigresa (17. Februar 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nö, kein Neid. Da wo ich hindüse, isses nochmal minnigens 5 Grad wärmer
> Und biken brauch ich auch nicht, hurraa!


 
Wer hat Dir eigentlich einen Urlaub ohne Bike im WP genehmigt??? Oder willst Du den ganzen Urlaub joggen um Punkte zu machen????

Viel Spass!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. Februar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Key West



Fast richtig  Erst Orlando, dann Key Largo und dazwischen der eigentliche Grund der Reise, das Daytona 500


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. Februar 2012)

Daytona 500: veraltete big blocks die immer nur im kreis fahren - klingt irgendwie nach feierabendrunden im bergischen


----------



## bonsai.68 (18. Februar 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Fast richtig  Erst Orlando, dann Key Largo und dazwischen der eigentliche Grund der Reise, das Daytona 500



Mist und ich muß wieder Radfahren


----------



## hansmeier (26. Februar 2012)

Hat einer von euch ´ne Idee, warum die Steinbrücke in der Nähe von Nesselrath dicht gemacht wurde? (http://maps.google.com/maps?q=51.12...6&sspn=0.003899,0.009012&oq=nesselra&t=h&z=15)

Hab heute Bauzäune mit Schildern gesehen, als ich mit dem Auto dran vorbeigefahren bin.


----------



## hummock (26. Februar 2012)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch ´ne Idee, warum die Steinbrücke in der Nähe von Nesselrath dicht gemacht wurde?



kannst Du lese hier:


----------



## hansmeier (26. Februar 2012)

hummock schrieb:


> kannst Du lese hier:



Die sollen sie sanieren... irgendwie hab ich die komische Brücke gemocht. 

Dank dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (26. Februar 2012)

Meierhans, wat bist du denn mitten inner Nacht noch wach? Schreikotelett aufm Arm?

Wenn die das mit der Brücke genauso machen wie an der Papiermühle hinter Müngsten, dann gute NAcht.


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Februar 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wenn die das mit der Brücke genauso machen wie an der Papiermühle hinter Müngsten, dann gute NAcht.


 

das ist ein Schulweg für die Gören, die muss erneuert werden

Habt Ihr mal auf die Uhr geschaut, könnt Ihr nicht schlafen oder was


----------



## hansmeier (26. Februar 2012)

Jau, der Terrorzwerg hat mich wach gehalten. Eine schreckliche Nacht...


----------



## Juppidoo (26. Februar 2012)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Jau, der Terrorzwerg hat mich wach gehalten. Eine schreckliche Nacht...



Kinder kommen selten auf andere Leute...


----------



## Kaminfreund (26. Februar 2012)

Der nächtliche Schreibzwang liegt an der senilen Bettflucht im Alter.
Aber wie schauts denn mal wieder mit einer Mittwochtour aus oder ist das hier nur ein Schreibforum ?


----------



## R2-D2 (26. Februar 2012)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch ´ne Idee, warum die Steinbrücke in der Nähe von Nesselrath dicht gemacht wurde? (http://maps.google.com/maps?q=51.12...6&sspn=0.003899,0.009012&oq=nesselra&t=h&z=15)
> 
> Hab heute Bauzäune mit Schildern gesehen, als ich mit dem Auto dran vorbeigefahren bin.



Hatte ich heute für den Rückweg eingeplant, musste dann durch die Stadt. Man hat sie bisher nicht viel beachtet, aber wäre schon blöd, wenn die nciht saniert wird. 
Wenn ich mir aber anschaue, dass der Treppenabgang in Leichlingen, opladener Str. (Nähe Lidl) seit bestimmt 2 Jahren wegen Frostschäden gesperrt ist, ohhne dass auch nur ein Handschlag unternommen wurde, dann weiß man schon was kommt...


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Februar 2012)

mittwoch 18/15 WA?


----------



## R2-D2 (26. Februar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> mittwoch 18/15 WA?




Kann nicht, bin auf Messe
(außerdem bin ich doch selbst nur 08/15)


----------



## herbyx (26. Februar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> mittwoch 18/15 WA?



Wenn kein Dauerregen ist, bin ich dabei.

Die Vorhersage ist aber nicht dolle......


----------



## hansmeier (26. Februar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Kinder kommen selten auf andere Leute...



Wär ja auch noch schöner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. Februar 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Der nächtliche Schreibzwang liegt an der senilen Bettflucht im Alter...



oder an 6 Stunden Zeitverschiebung...

Viel Spaß im Regen, naß geworden sind wir heute auch zur Genüge. Wenigstens wars warmer Regen


----------



## hansmeier (27. Februar 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Viel Spaß im Regen, naß geworden sind wir heute auch zur Genüge. *Wenigstens wars warmer Regen*


----------



## Kaminfreund (27. Februar 2012)

Ich habe dann mal eine Tour für Mittwoch eingetragen !!!  1815 WA


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Februar 2012)

machen aber nix dolles oder


----------



## surftigresa (27. Februar 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> machen aber nix dolles oder



Was ist denn mit Euch los???


----------



## bonsai.68 (27. Februar 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Kann nicht, bin auf Messe
> (außerdem bin ich doch selbst nur 08/15)



Welche Halle und welcher Stand???
Komm Dich mal besuchen.


----------



## herbyx (28. Februar 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Euch los???



Winter, Sommer, Frühlings und Herbstmüdigkeit!!!


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. Februar 2012)

nee nix dolles, gemütlich links der Wupper über den Klingenpfad nach Glüder und dann mal schauen. Blos kein Matsch und wenig Anstrengung.


----------



## hansmeier (28. Februar 2012)

Das wird bei dem heutigen Wetter schwierig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (28. Februar 2012)

Memme


----------



## hansmeier (28. Februar 2012)

Ich hab keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut und bin heute mal die üblichen Wuppertrails abgefahren. Quasi als Ausblick für morgen... 

Auf folgende Extreme bin ich dabei gestoßen:

- Nieselregen
- Wasser
- riesige Pfützen
- extremer Matsch 
- extrem tiefer Matsch 
- extrem tiefer Matsch, der von Pferden durchpflügt wurde (an dieser Stelle noch mal vielen Dank an die Reiter!) 
- Matschfreie aber nasse Trails mit 10cm tiefen Hufspuren (ruckelt witzig) 
- Reste von Eisplatten
- ausgesprochen freundliche Mitmenschen (logo... wer bei dem Wetter mit Hund im Wald ist, kann kein Schwachkopf sein) 
- nicht einen einzigen Radler... 

Insgesamt also beste Bedingungen für eine ausgiebige Tour. Hat echt Spaß gemacht heute.


----------



## R2-D2 (28. Februar 2012)

hansmeier schrieb:


> - Nieselregen
> - Wasser
> - riesige Pfützen
> - extremer Matsch
> ...




DANKE, 
hat mich voll überzeugt, bin morgen dabei!!!!!


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. Februar 2012)

Meine gute, alte Freundin Claudia sagte immer: kein ....... ist so hart wie das Leben.
Also nehmen wir es morgen wie kommt.


----------



## R2-D2 (28. Februar 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Meine gute, alte Freundin Claudia sagte immer: kein ....... ist so hart wie das Leben




=> lass mich raten: gemeint ist bestimmt ein hart Tail?


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Februar 2012)

oh, zwei halbe Seniorenteam`s am Start, das kann ja was geben 

Schön flowig bergauf und danach ein chilligen DH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. Februar 2012)

Und, wie wars? Dunkel, nass, schlammig? 
Hier am Strand in den Keys läßt es sich aushalten, schön im Schatten und ein Budweiser in der Hand...


----------



## R2-D2 (29. Februar 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Und, wie wars?




Nun, es war...anders, 
vorallem gab es

*N*iedriger
*E*rkennungsgrad
*B*ei
*E*ingeschränkten
*L*ichtverhältnissen

so dass man eher die Lampen aus als anmachen musste.


----------



## Langenfelder (1. März 2012)

was soll ich sagen, sehr chillig mit der Truppe


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. März 2012)

Auch wenn ihr es mir nicht angemerkt habt, ich musste ganz schön kämpfen. Aber scheeeen wars.


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. März 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Und, wie wars? Dunkel, nass, schlammig?
> Hier am Strand in den Keys läßt es sich aushalten, schön im Schatten und ein Budweiser in der Hand...



und in KEY WEST nicht nach der Seife bücken


----------



## derAndre (1. März 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Nun, es war...anders,
> vorallem gab es
> 
> *N*iedriger
> ...



Da hilft nur, die Lampe so tief wie möglich am Bike festmachen. Unterm Lenker oder besser noch an der Gabel. Licht aufm Helm bei Nebel und Du siehst so gut wie nix!


----------



## bonsai.68 (4. März 2012)

Wochend sind auch Feierabendtouren
Ein Danke an unseren Guide HerbyX.
War ein toller Sonntag


----------



## herbyx (8. März 2012)

Moooogäääääään,

noch jemand zuhause?????

Wenn jamand Lust auf eine schöne Runde am Sonntag 10 Uhr 30 in Wuppertal hat, dann bitte PN an mich.

Ortskundiger Guide ist vorhanden.


----------



## Langenfelder (9. März 2012)

ja ich bin zu Hause und lieg mit der dicken Angina im Bett


----------



## pommes5 (9. März 2012)

Hatte Samstag eher was für den frühen Nachmittag im Auge. Vormittags ist Babybespaßung und Hausbesichtigung angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (9. März 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ja ich bin zu Hause und lieg mit der dicken Angina im Bett



So ein Sch...., na denn mal gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Pardus (9. März 2012)

Hallo Jürgen,

Lust hätte ich, aber noch keine Freigabe .
Melde mich per PN wenn ich mitkommen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## buttzl (9. März 2012)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch ´ne Idee, warum die Steinbrücke in der Nähe von Nesselrath dicht gemacht wurde? (http://maps.google.com/maps?q=51.12...6&sspn=0.003899,0.009012&oq=nesselra&t=h&z=15)
> 
> Hab heute Bauzäune mit Schildern gesehen, als ich mit dem Auto dran vorbeigefahren bin.


 
wärste ma in der IG geblieben 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&gmid=314578#gmessage314577


----------



## hansmeier (9. März 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Hatte Samstag eher was für den frühen Nachmittag im Auge. Vormittags ist Babybespaßung und Hausbesichtigung angesagt.



Bei letzterem Wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg. Wir sind schon seit einem halben Jahr auf der Suche... und entweder isses unverschämt teuer, oder der Zustand is ne Katastrophe. Echt suuuper nervig.


----------



## on any sunday (9. März 2012)

hansmeier schrieb:


> ... und entweder isses unverschämt teuer, oder der Zustand is ne Katastrophe. Echt suuuper nervig.



das Baby?


----------



## Juppidoo (9. März 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ja ich bin zu Hause und lieg mit der dicken Angina im Bett




Paß mal auf, das deine Frau das nicht erfährt


Gute Besserung, das hatte ich auch bis vor ein paar Tagen.


----------



## jokomen (9. März 2012)

Die alte Bi-Schlampe treibt sich aber auch überall rum, war letztens auch noch bei uns.


----------



## Langenfelder (10. März 2012)

ja die Sau, die springt auch mit jedem in die Kiste


----------



## Juppidoo (10. März 2012)

Tach ihr kranken Männer. 

Ich fahre So gegen 14.30 Uhr für 2 Stunden eine entspannte Altherrenrunde ab der Wipperaue. Wenn jemand Lust hat, bitte hier reinkritzeln oder PN an mich zur Feinabstimmung.

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (10. März 2012)

So ihr Langeweiler, was ist mit Mittwoch ? Der Sommer kommt mit schnellen Schritten !


----------



## Langenfelder (10. März 2012)

langsam, leicht ?


----------



## surftigresa (10. März 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> So ihr Langeweiler, was ist mit Mittwoch ? Der Sommer kommt mit schnellen Schritten !


 
Dann passt bitte mal auf, dass er nicht wie letztes Jahr auch ganz schnell wieder vorbei ist....


----------



## Juppidoo (10. März 2012)

Bin dann wohl dabei


----------



## Kaminfreund (11. März 2012)

Der Termin ist online - ich erwarte eine rege Beteiligung der alten Männer


----------



## herbyx (12. März 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Der Termin ist online - ich erwarte eine rege Beteiligung der alten Männer



Ich geb alles, die Chancen das ich es zeitlich schaffe stehen aber nur 50/50.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (12. März 2012)

bin mal gespannt wer sonst noch kommt


----------



## Enrgy (12. März 2012)

kann mich nich entscheiden. wenn ich schon "mittel-mittel" lese, hängt mein puls sicher gleich nach wa schon auf 200. ich glaub, ich roll erstmal was allein durch die gegend, wahrscheinlich auch schon ne stunde früher.


----------



## Langenfelder (12. März 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr es mir nicht angemerkt habt, ich *musste ganz schön kämpfen*. Aber scheeeen wars.


 
und das von unserem Racer


----------



## Kaminfreund (12. März 2012)

Racer ? Danke für die Blumen 

Die Fakten: 3,5 kg Übergewicht, 150 Rad KM in 2012 und seit Dezember ne Brille für abends


----------



## hansmeier (12. März 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Racer ? Danke für die Blumen
> 
> Die Fakten: 3,5 kg Übergewicht, 150 Rad KM in 2012 und seit Dezember ne Brille für abends



Dramaqueen?


----------



## derAndre (14. März 2012)

Warum fahrt ihr S***e eigentlich immer Mittwochs. Da kann ich nicht - will aber. Verdammt, ich muss meiner Frau den Kampfsport wohl doch ausreden.


----------



## herbyx (14. März 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Warum fahrt ihr S***e eigentlich immer Mittwochs. Da kann ich nicht - will aber. Verdammt, ich muss meiner Frau den Kampfsport wohl doch ausreden.



Tja, da Sie den Kampfsport macht, bleibt dir halt auch nicht viel Anderes als reden.....


----------



## Enrgy (14. März 2012)

Hmm, da scheinen die klassischen Rollen wohl vertauscht zu sein. Also dann Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht, auf gleiche Weise gekontert und "zurückgeschlagen"


----------



## pommes5 (14. März 2012)

Andre: fahrt halt Dienstag mitm cycleman  der ist seit gestern mit seiner Dientagsrunde wieder am Start.


----------



## R2-D2 (14. März 2012)

bin heute nicht dabei, muss erst meine Sachen auspacken und mich an die Kälte gewöhnen, es war in Südspanien doch wärmer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (14. März 2012)

R2D2 ich kann dich nicht mehr leiden !


----------



## derAndre (14. März 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Andre: fahrt halt Dienstag mitm cycleman  der ist seit gestern mit seiner Dientagsrunde wieder am Start.



Das is'n guter Tipp. Da werde ich mal anmelden. Trotzdem hat es immer (die zwei oder drei mal bisher) Spaß gemacht mit Euch da rum zu rollen.

Grobi, reden is klar die bessere Alternative. Sieht einfach kacke aus, Mittwochs mit nem Veilchen ins Büro zu fahren


----------



## Kaminfreund (14. März 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Das is'n guter Tipp. Da werde ich mal anmelden. Trotzdem hat es immer (die zwei oder drei mal bisher) Spaß gemacht mit Euch da rum zu rollen.
> 
> Grobi, reden is klar die bessere Alternative. Sieht einfach kacke aus, Mittwochs mit nem Veilchen ins Büro zu fahren



Gegen bares fahren wir auch schonmal Donnerstag


----------



## Juppidoo (14. März 2012)

Das Twentineina muß schließlich noch abbezahlt werden, gell.

Apropos Twentineina, in dem Alter wär mir das heute morgen auch nicht passiert.

Ich habe nicht nur meinen Rucksack mit den MTB-Klamotten vergessen, sondern sogar das ganze Rad.
Also gleich erst nochmal nach Hause.

Bis nachher, wenn ich die WA noch finde.


----------



## Enrgy (14. März 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ... es war in Südspanien doch wärmer!



so warm kanns wohl nicht gewesen sein, hast ja nicht mal kurze klamotten an 

ich fahr jetzt schon los, sonne ausnutzen


----------



## R2-D2 (14. März 2012)

doppelpost


----------



## R2-D2 (14. März 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> so warm kanns wohl nicht gewesen sein, hast ja nicht mal kurze klamotten an



...wußte ich, dass das kommen wird.

Ausrede 1: Das ist wegen der Höhe des Gebriges
Ausrede 2: Da sind ja die Protektoren drunter
Ausrede 3: Ich hatte doch eine kurze Hose an
Ausrede 4: Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob ich bei einem Anstieg von 900HM am Stück ins Schwitzen kommen würde
Ausrede 5: Als ich morgens gestartet bin, waren es noch 14°C


----------



## derAndre (14. März 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Gegen bares fahren wir auch schonmal Donnerstag



Donnerstags fahr ich ja selbst... auch ganz ohne bares.


----------



## pommes5 (14. März 2012)

Beim chris sehen wir uns sicher dann das eine oder andere mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (14. März 2012)

Coole Feierabendrunde mit den Jungs


----------



## Enrgy (15. März 2012)

wo seid ihr denn noch überall hingefahren?


----------



## jokomen (15. März 2012)

Sei nicht so neugierig!  Hidden Trails werden nicht verraten.


----------



## Enrgy (15. März 2012)

Glaube kaum, daß mir zwischen Wipperaue und Glüder ein Trail unbekannt ist, außer er wurde in den letzten 2 Jahren von Hand ins Unterholz geschlagen


----------



## Kaminfreund (15. März 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wo seid ihr denn noch überall hingefahren?



Also das die Reinform einer Gruppendynamik 3 Stunden und 779 HM !!!

Pilz, Rüden, Leide, Steinplatte, Lukasweg, Glüder, Pfaffenberg, Treppendownhill, Burg Hohenscheid, Freibad Schellberg, über Börsenstraße auf den Klingenpfad, den mit alllllllen Anstiegen bis zum Ende.


.... noch Fragen ?


----------



## Enrgy (15. März 2012)

gut, daß ich früh genug das weite gesucht hab! frei nach dem tomburger  motto "ohne ihn können wir es schaffen"  

ich weiß noch nicht, was besser ist: so wie die letzten jahre im wp bis zum erbrechen fahren, um dann relativ fit im frühjahr keinen bock mehr aufs rad zu haben, oder so wie jetzt: nur 1/3 der zeit auf dem rad zu verbringen, und nach dem wp wegen mangelnder kondition ebenfalls keine lust auf bergauf fahren zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (15. März 2012)

was is mit einem besuch im Park am Sa. 24.03 ? http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/INDEX/index.php

wenns Wetter passt fahr ich hin ( auch allein )


----------



## Juppidoo (15. März 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> gut, daß ich früh genug das weite gesucht hab! frei nach dem tomburger  motto "ohne ihn können wir es schaffen"
> 
> ich weiß noch nicht, was besser ist: so wie die letzten jahre im wp bis zum erbrechen fahren, um dann relativ fit im frühjahr keinen bock mehr aufs rad zu haben, oder so wie jetzt: nur 1/3 der zeit auf dem rad zu verbringen, und nach dem wp wegen mangelnder kondition ebenfalls keine lust auf bergauf fahren zu haben




Das hört sich schon super motiviert an. Da kommt so ein Leichtbaugerät wie das 601 wie gerufen.


----------



## Enrgy (15. März 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Das hört sich schon super motiviert an....



Nach 20 Jahren Wupperberge darf man auch mal etwas schwächeln 




Juppidoo schrieb:


> Da kommt so ein Leichtbaugerät wie das 601 wie gerufen.



Wenn ichs verkloppe, krieg ich ein tolles Ghost Ebike dafür


----------



## Juppidoo (15. März 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> was is mit einem besuch im Park am Sa. 24.03 ? http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/INDEX/index.php
> 
> wenns Wetter passt fahr ich hin ( auch allein )



Nun mal nicht so stürmisch. Laß uns mal gucken wie Wetteraussichten sind.
Außerdem gibt es vielleicht Probleme mit meinem Enduro....Bremsen evtl. einschicken usw. Das erfahre ich Morgen.
Und mit dem Schluchtenrad fahr ich da nicht hin.


----------



## hansmeier (15. März 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Nun mal nicht so stürmisch. Laß uns mal gucken wie Wetteraussichten sind.
> Außerdem gibt es vielleicht Probleme mit meinem Enduro....Bremsen evtl. einschicken usw. Das erfahre ich Morgen.
> Und mit dem Schluchtenrad fahr ich da nicht hin.



Was is mit den Bremsen? Ich hab noch einen nagelneuen Satz Elixir 7SL hier rumfliegen, falls dir das hilft.


----------



## Langenfelder (15. März 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Nun mal nicht so stürmisch. Laß uns mal gucken wie Wetteraussichten sind.
> Außerdem gibt es vielleicht Probleme mit meinem Enduro....Bremsen evtl. einschicken usw. Das erfahre ich Morgen.
> Und mit dem Schluchtenrad fahr ich da nicht hin.


 

höma bis Sams ist`s grad mal noch eine Woche, anfragen kann man ja mal und wenn dein Enduro nicht fertig is frag den V+ doch nach seinem Lightwill, vllt borgt er es Dir.


----------



## Enrgy (15. März 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> frag den V+ doch nach seinem Lightwill, vllt borgt er es Dir.



nix da, das senkt den Wiederverkaufswert 

Das wird aufgebaut, in den Wald getragen, fotografiert, gepostet und wieder verkloppt


----------



## herbyx (15. März 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> was is mit einem besuch im Park am Sa. 24.03 ? http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/INDEX/index.php
> 
> wenns Wetter passt fahr ich hin ( auch allein )



Von wegen allein

Ich beantrage hiermit offiziell Asyl im Teambus!!!

Moment mal, war da nicht eigentlich Sonntag der 25.3 angepeilt????


----------



## Langenfelder (15. März 2012)

sonntag kan ich nich


----------



## pommes5 (15. März 2012)

war von euch schonmal jemand da? kein lift, wenig höhenmeter und 90% sprunglastig. mein fall wars nicht. vielleicht eher malmedy, falls da schon auf ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (15. März 2012)

herbyx schrieb:


> ...Moment mal, war da nicht eigentlich Sonntag der 25.3 angepeilt????



Hatte ich irgendwann mal beim Andre erwähnt


----------



## herbyx (15. März 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> war von euch schonmal jemand da? kein lift, wenig höhenmeter und 90% sprunglastig. mein fall wars nicht. vielleicht eher malmedy, falls da schon auf ist



Wie alles im Leben: Geschmackssache! 

Ich finde es klasse da, weil es für alle was gibt-vom kleinen Geschicklichkeitsparcour bis zum fetten Roadgap. Alles gut gebaut, und man kann üben,üben,üben......


----------



## herbyx (15. März 2012)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hatte ich irgendwann mal beim Andre erwähnt



Hallo Jürgen!

Gilt das denn noch?


----------



## pommes5 (16. März 2012)

wollt nur vorwarnen
für mich wars n rausgeschmissener tag und gar nicht so wenig geld

wenn man das nicht kennt und sonst eher tourenorientiert unterwegs ist fährt man vielleicht mit falschen erwartungen hin


----------



## jokomen (16. März 2012)

Das ist sicherlich Ansichtssache. Vielleicht kennst Du ja auch nicht das gesamte Areal. Wir finden es immer recht nett dort. Es gibt immer noch etwas, was mann/frau, auch als genußorientierter Tourenfahrer, dort herausfordert.

Hinfahren,..... machen wir sicherlich vom Wetter abhängig....


----------



## Langenfelder (16. März 2012)

ich möchte meinen Horizont erweitern, Willingen war Ende letztes Jahr und das hat mir und auch den meisten anderen Spass gemacht. Ahrtal kenn ich. Belgien noch nicht und wenn ich mal gross bin will ich auch mal zu den Schluchtenschei$$errn nach Saalbach.

Auf der Agenda 2012 stehen noch so einige Sachen


----------



## derAndre (16. März 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> was is mit einem besuch im Park am Sa. 24.03 ? http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/INDEX/index.php
> 
> wenns Wetter passt fahr ich hin ( auch allein )



Allein is nich:


> Safety
> 
> NO PROTECTION=NO RIDING.
> At least come with 2 persons.
> ...


(Guckst Du hier, woll!)

Ich habe den den 25.03 noch grob im Auge, wenn das Wetter passt und irgendjemand Lust und Zeit hat. Ist auch schon Familiär freigegeben.

Ich kann verstehen wenn das nix für einen ist aber ich finde es spaßig. Mich interrssieren diesmal auch die neuen Slicklines (oder wie man das nennt):





Aber ein bisschen hüpfen will ich auch. 

Mein erster und bisher leider letzter Besuch dort, endete jäh mit dem gebrochenen Schulterblatts meines Buddy's MikeLima nach einem ziemlich unglücklichen Sturz. Übrigens trotz Protectorenweste etc...


----------



## Langenfelder (16. März 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> *sonntag kan ich nich*


----------



## Langenfelder (17. März 2012)

Mark das war ne tolle Runde heute, man bin ich platt. 
So jetzt noch ein Stück totes Tier aufem Grill, Flasche Bier an den Hals und der Tag ist Perfekt.

Hab doch für nächste Woche Sonntag frei bekommen ergo fahr ich Sonntag *nicht* Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (17. März 2012)

Bin dann auch dabei, das Enduro ist wieder fertig.
Ich war heut auch unterwegs, in Hattingen. Lange, schöne Abfahrten, aber leider auch lange uphills. 
Ein tolles Revier. 
Mal sehen wie Mitwoch das Wetter ist.

Bis denn


----------



## JohnnyT (17. März 2012)

Hey Juppi, ja, war eine klasse Tour 
Die Auffahrten waren allerdings nur so lang, weil wir so langsam waren.....

Nächsten Sonntag, wenn's Wetter passt, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## wozibo (17. März 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich war heut auch unterwegs, in Hattingen. Lange, schöne Abfahrten, aber leider auch lange uphills.


   Hattingen   

Hast Du einen Doppelgänger? - Oder warst Du nach der Tour in Witten noch nicht ausgelastet und hast in Hattingen noch was drangehängt?


----------



## Enrgy (17. März 2012)

Witten, Hattingen - Schacht bleibt Schacht...


----------



## Juppidoo (17. März 2012)

wozibo schrieb:


> Hattingen
> 
> Hast Du einen Doppelgänger? - Oder warst Du nach der Tour in Witten noch nicht ausgelastet und hast in Hattingen noch was drangehängt?



So ist das mit den Navis, PLZ eingeben und fertig. 

War eine coole Tour , Wolfgang.


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. März 2012)

Nächstes Mal komme ich mit ins Revier. Wir haben dafür an der WA diverse Boden bzw. Wasserproben genommen. War nass im Fluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (18. März 2012)

Hallo Wolfgang,

nochmals Dank an die schöne Endurotour gestern - schade nur, dass ich bergab wegen meiner lädierten GAbel nicht so viel Spaß hatte wie ihr

Das Teil reiß ich jetzt gleich raus und knall das den Leuten auf den Tisch

Bis bald, meld dich, wenn du wieder im Lande bist


----------



## Langenfelder (18. März 2012)

für Sonntag, hab so eben gelesen das der Park in Willingen, schon am Freitag wieder aufmacht. Jetzt haben wir die qual der Wahl oder auch nich


----------



## herbyx (18. März 2012)

Wie schauts am Mittwoch???


----------



## Juppidoo (18. März 2012)

Gut. Von wo wollen wir starten?


----------



## Langenfelder (19. März 2012)

für Mittwoch bin ich raus, mus in den Garten

Aber am Sonntach fahren wir nach B. in den Park kommt noch einer mit ?


----------



## herbyx (19. März 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Gut. Von wo wollen wir starten?



Das Übliche: 18 Uhr 15 WA?


----------



## Kaminfreund (19. März 2012)

können wir machen oder ab Burgholz ?


----------



## herbyx (19. März 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> können wir machen oder ab Burgholz ?



Burgholz ist natürlich reizvoll, das schaffe ich wegen dem Streik am Mittwoch aber zeitlich nicht.
Können wir das noch 1 Woche schieben???


----------



## Juppidoo (19. März 2012)

Ich würd lieber Burgholz, aber wir können auch noch einmal ab der WA starten, hauptsache fahren.

Wir sagte schon Lothar: Ob Mailand oder Madrid, hauptsache Spanien.


----------



## herbyx (19. März 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich würd lieber Burgholz, aber wir können auch noch einmal ab der WA starten, hauptsache fahren.
> 
> Wir sagte schon Lothar: Ob Mailand oder Madrid, hauptsache Spanien.



Und der muß es schließlich wissen .....

Sehr schön, ich hoffe unser Ofenkumpel ist auch damit einverstanden?!?!? Ich meißel mir dann den Termin in meinen Kalender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (19. März 2012)

...ist geritzt ! Alles für den Club, ich stell den Termin rein.


----------



## Langenfelder (19. März 2012)

Burgholz is voll doof


----------



## Juppidoo (21. März 2012)

Sach mal Mark, wieviel Punkte muß ich eintragen?


----------



## Kaminfreund (22. März 2012)

195 Minuten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaminfreund (22. März 2012)

Burgholz ist online für nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## Kaminfreund (22. März 2012)

...... und Samstag


----------



## pommes5 (22. März 2012)

Hat jemand vor, Sonntag zu fahren? Samstag bin ich schon eingespannt.


----------



## Langenfelder (22. März 2012)

Belgien, aber wie ich gelesen habe magst du ja nicht mitkommen 

Burgholz am Mittwoch ist toll


----------



## pommes5 (22. März 2012)

mir hats halt nicht gefallen also fahr ich nicht nochmal hin
ganz abgesehen davon dass ich nicht den ganzen tag zeit habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (22. März 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ganz abgesehen davon dass ich nicht den ganzen tag zeit habe


----------



## hansmeier (22. März 2012)

Die Luschen fahren am Sonntag... vielleicht haste ja Bock.


----------



## pommes5 (23. März 2012)

wann wo


----------



## hansmeier (23. März 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> wann wo



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9331813#post9331813

11 Uhr, Nesselrath.


----------



## pommes5 (23. März 2012)

Schguck ma. Wenn ich so fahr wie heute bin ich zu der zeit zu der ihr startet schoj 2h wieder zu hause


----------



## hansmeier (23. März 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Schguck ma. Wenn ich so fahr wie heute bin ich zu der zeit zu der ihr startet schoj 2h wieder zu hause



Wieso fragst du dann? 

Jung, du brauchst doch deinen Schlaf!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (23. März 2012)

Kann ja alles anders kommen als man denkt das solltest du doch inzwischej wissen


----------



## hansmeier (23. März 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Kann ja alles anders kommen als man denkt das solltest du doch inzwischej wissen



Hör mir auf....


----------



## pommes5 (25. März 2012)

Danke fuers chillen maenners. War nett gewesen.


----------



## JohnnyT (25. März 2012)

Ich fand das Chillen auch nett heute 
Hammer Tag 

Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder vom Veranstalter:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/


----------



## Juppidoo (25. März 2012)

Ja, war supercool in den Filthy Trails.


----------



## R2-D2 (25. März 2012)

Zum Schluss des Winterpokals (war ja heute auch warm genug) danke an die Senioren-Chiller.
Eine sehr ausgewogene Leistung.


----------



## pommes5 (26. März 2012)

Na mein ich doch, Mr. No. 1


----------



## Franky-X (26. März 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Ich fand das Chillen auch nett heute
> Hammer Tag
> 
> Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder vom Veranstalter:
> http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/



Gaaaanz großes Kino

Nächster Termin:

*13.04. Winterberg*

Es wird um rege Teilnahme gebeten 
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=bikep...7&tbnw=184&start=0&ndsp=31&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0

Viele Grüße

Frank


----------



## Unikum777 (26. März 2012)

Franky-X schrieb:


> Nächster Termin:
> 
> *13.04. Winterberg*
> 
> Es wird um rege Teilnahme gebeten




Da ist meiner einer doch auch gerne wieder dabei. 

Chris und ich haben gestern schon mal die sacksteile "Vertride-Abfahrt" im westlichen Burgholz gecheckt. Fazit: hat den Winter gut überstanden, etwas Laub aus den kritischen Bereichen entfernt, 100% fahrbar, Ausreden für Eure geplante Tour dort gibt es also nicht 

Loxi: Ich hoffe, das hier ging ohne Aua aus... http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/7881125/


----------



## Kaminfreund (26. März 2012)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Da ist meiner einer doch auch gerne wieder dabei.
> 
> Chris und ich haben gestern schon mal die sacksteile "Vertride-Abfahrt" im westlichen Burgholz gecheckt. Fazit: hat den Winter gut überstanden, etwas Laub aus den kritischen Bereichen entfernt, 100% fahrbar,
> 
> ....die auf das Klärwerk geht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alterspräsident (26. März 2012)

Ja
Gruß chris


----------



## Langenfelder (26. März 2012)

Franky-X schrieb:


> *Gaaaanz großes Kino*
> 
> Nächster Termin:
> 
> ...


 
Ja fand ich auch aber an einem Freitag bekomme ich nicht frei 

Unserem Team vom WP hatt auch ein paar Punkte gesammelt und war recht fleissig  
( auch ohne Teamtour ) nächstes Jahr wieder ?


----------



## herbyx (26. März 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Ja fand ich auch aber an einem Freitag bekomme ich nicht frei
> 
> Unserem Team vom WP hatt auch ein paar Punkte gesammelt und war recht fleissig
> ( auch ohne Teamtour ) nächstes Jahr wieder ?





Aber immer!


----------



## jokomen (26. März 2012)

Hier, von gestern:


----------



## R2-D2 (26. März 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Ja fand ich auch aber an einem Freitag bekomme ich nicht frei




wieso, ist doch Freitag, der 13.!

Ich kann auch nicht, bin wieder in Spanien zum Biken


----------



## Juppidoo (27. März 2012)

Dann haben wir ja für Mittwoch die Mannschaft aus Belgien wieder am Start, ergänzt durch 2 Ergänzungsspieler. Feht nur noch der kleine Baum.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie ihr euch mit euren neuen Freeridern so schlagt. Peter, berab tauschen wir dann mal wieder ja.


----------



## pommes5 (27. März 2012)

euren neuen freeridern?
was gibts denn an neuem material in der runde?


----------



## Kaminfreund (27. März 2012)

Das ist ja Mittwoch das who is who der MTB Szene und dann noch mit neuen Bikes.

Da muß ich mir was einfallen lassen .................


----------



## Langenfelder (27. März 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Dann haben wir ja für Mittwoch die Mannschaft aus Belgien wieder am Start, ergänzt durch 2 Ergänzungsspieler. Feht nur noch der kleine Baum.
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie ihr euch mit euren neuen Freeridern so schlagt. Peter, berab tauschen wir dann mal wieder ja.


 

nix da, der bleibt im Stall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (27. März 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Das ist ja Mittwoch das who is who der MTB Szene ..



Jo, wo jetzt auch noch der King  persönlich vorbei kommt, sind wir fast komplett. Der kleine Trailjunkie hat mir eben noch geflüstert, dass er auch zur Gruppe aufschließen möchte. Zieht die dicken Mäntel auf, damit er nicht schon wieder einem ein Loch im Reifen quatschen kann. 



Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ... und dann noch mit neuen Bikes. Da muß ich mir was einfallen lassen .................



Am besten ne Knipse mitnehmen, so unverkratzt sieht man die Böcke nicht wieder.


----------



## Enrgy (27. März 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Das ist ja Mittwoch das who is who der MTB Szene und dann noch mit neuen Bikes.




Nicht ganz, mein Rahmen liegt noch im Karton


----------



## Langenfelder (27. März 2012)

davon wir er auch nicht besser


----------



## Juppidoo (27. März 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, mein Rahmen liegt noch im Karton



Pappalapapp, mach mal hin

Unsere Freeride-Hardcore-Fraktion schiebt schon zu zweit die Bikes hoch, so schwer sind die Böcke


----------



## Kaminfreund (27. März 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, mein Rahmen liegt noch im Karton



Du fährst doch jetzt eh nicht mehr mit, ist Sommerzeit 

......und außerdem ist bergauf eh nix für dich, ganz zu schweigen von deinem bockigen Verhalten wenn´s mal bergab geht.


----------



## Langenfelder (27. März 2012)

haue haue haue, jetzt gehts abe ab hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsai.68 (27. März 2012)

Der kleine Baum ist auch dabei!!!!
Ich hoffe das auch ein paar Sprünge dabei sind 
Da ist die Gummibärbande ja komplett. going, going going


----------



## Langenfelder (27. März 2012)

jetzt wird`s voll.
Fehlen noch ein paar von Sonntag. Hat jemand was von Loxi gehört?


----------



## derAndre (27. März 2012)

Um die Sonntag Truppe zu vervollständigen fehle wohl auch noch ich, obwohl ich mich eher nicht zum Who is Who zähle. Aber leider kann ich Mittwochs bekanntermaßen ja leider nicht... Außerdem wenn die Gruppe noch größer wird kann der Erste dem Letzten beim losfahren zuschauen, wenn er wieder am Parkplatz ankommt.   

Wie war das mit den sieben Zwergen: "Och macht doch mal nen Kreis"  ;D


----------



## Loxi (27. März 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> jetzt wird`s voll.
> Fehlen noch ein paar von Sonntag. Hat jemand was von Loxi gehört?



Brummschädel gehabt, ist aber fast wieder gut jetzt, danke ! Hab die Dropbox mit Bildern gefüttert.


----------



## Enrgy (27. März 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> haue haue haue, jetzt gehts abe ab hier



der mark darf dat, is ja selber so ne lusche


----------



## Kaminfreund (27. März 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> der mark darf dat, is ja selber so ne lusche



Yes I am


----------



## Kaminfreund (27. März 2012)

Dann sind wir zu 11t. Der verrückte Berliner aus Düsseldorf kommt auch noch....


----------



## Juppidoo (27. März 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Dann sind wir zu 11t. Der verrückte Berliner aus Düsseldorf kommt auch noch....



Sollte wohl noch gehen, wir kennen das ja alle. 
Überleg mal, ob du den Termin versteckst, sonst werden es noch mehr.


----------



## Kaminfreund (27. März 2012)

Ok Juppi du hast recht

Ich habe den Termin versteckt !!!!!

Falls noch jemand bekanntes mitfahren möchte, gerne, ansonsten ist für die Allgemeinheit 
 morgen leider dicht !


----------



## hansmeier (27. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (27. März 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Das ist ja Mittwoch das who is who der MTB Szene und dann noch mit neuen Bikes.
> 
> Da muß ich mir was einfallen lassen .................



ich habe mir was einfallen lassen:

Habe 2 neue Schaltröllchen montiert, damit an meinem alten Bock auf etwas BlingBling macht...


----------



## Papa Bike (28. März 2012)

So ihr Lieben,

Schluss für heute Abend. War eine sehr nette Runde mit euch, hat viel Spaß gemacht und habe wieder einiges dazugelernt.
U.a. das man sich 2 Platten innerhalb von 30min einhandeln kann  (armer ...?), 
das einige Trails doch fahrbar sind  und das schei$$ Gefühl wenn in einem sacksteilen Trailstück der Reifen von der Felge springt 

Dafür hatte ich nach der Reparatur Zeit ein kleines Video von euch zu drehen, nichts besonders und leider auch um 90° gekippt 


nein, da stürzen sich keine Lemminge den .....

BG Tom


----------



## R2-D2 (28. März 2012)

wirlich wieder coole Runde grace a l'ami de chemin!


----------



## Langenfelder (29. März 2012)

ja war eine sehr homogene runde gestern


----------



## jokomen (29. März 2012)

Hey, von den HomoGenen habe ich jetzt aber nicht viel gemerkt. Muss wohl weiter hintengewesen sein. 

Der Guide ist wirklich klasse! Nettes Strickmuster! Alleine wie er das gemacht hat, das jetzt schon bis 20:30 noch hell im Wald ist, bleibt mir eine Rätsel.


----------



## Franky-X (29. März 2012)

lässige Runde gestern! 

Schöne Streckenkombination - allerdings meine ich, ist das Verhältnis von Down- zu Uphill noch verbesserungsbedürftig

Ich habe einige Bilder und ein Filmchen in der Dropbox in den Filthy Trails Ordner gelegt. Wer noch eine Freigabe für den Ordner braucht, bitte pn. mit E-mail Adresse an mich.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Juppidoo (31. März 2012)

Mahlzeit,

Ich fahre morgen von Langenfeld zur Müngstner Brücke und nehme alle Trails mit. Bin 15.30 an der Wipperaue. Wenn sich jemand für kurz oder lang einklinken möchte, gerne.

Wird eine lockere, aber längere Runde.

Juppidoo


----------



## hansmeier (31. März 2012)

Müngstener Brücke.  Da war ich heute. Trails sind in einem sagenhaften Zustand, war echt schön.


----------



## hummock (31. März 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Ich fahre morgen von Langenfeld zur Müngstner Brücke,Ausblick genießen
> 
> Juppidoo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (1. April 2012)

Ja nee is klar, Brücke in den Wolken


----------



## bonsai.68 (1. April 2012)

Ausblick ??


----------



## pommes5 (1. April 2012)

@juppidoo koennte gut sein dass wir uns dann sehen um halb vier.


----------



## Juppidoo (1. April 2012)

O.k, freut mich.


----------



## lhampe (1. April 2012)

ich glaube ich mache die Runde fast komplett für's WP Revival


----------



## lhampe (1. April 2012)

ich bin um 15:30 an der Wipperaue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (1. April 2012)

O.k., bis denn


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. April 2012)

:Guten Abend liebe Biker,

wie besprochen habe ich Mittwoch BH eingestellt. Ich hoffe es schneit nicht


----------



## surftigresa (1. April 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> :Guten Abend liebe Biker,
> 
> wie besprochen habe ich Mittwoch BH eingestellt. Ich hoffe es schneit nicht


 
Schön zu wissen, dass Ihr die gleichen Sorgen habt wie ich 

Meine 30ºC von letzter Woche haben sich quasi über Nacht in knapp über Null verwandelt  ein komisches Land sage ich Euch....


----------



## Enrgy (1. April 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ein komisches Land sage ich Euch....



och, ich fands ok in florida


----------



## surftigresa (1. April 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> och, ich fands ok in florida


 
Also letzte Woche war das Wetter hier schöner als in Florida 

und jetzt gibt es für Ostern natürlich keine günstigen Flügen mehr dahin....


----------



## surftigresa (2. April 2012)

Damit ihr mal einen kleinen Eindruck von meinen neuen Hometrails bekommt :

 
Ist mein erster Videoversuch. Also habt etwas Geduld mit mir  Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen fleissig üben....


----------



## Langenfelder (2. April 2012)

sieht ja aus wie bei uns keine Blätter an den Bäumen

schön schön Meli, feiner Trail und auch ein paar schöne gebaute Sachen, gefält mir. 

bis dann im Wald
Peter


----------



## bonsai.68 (2. April 2012)

Da hat sich die Melii eine Gouprou gekauft oder???
Super Video, da gibt es nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Enrgy (2. April 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> sieht ja aus wie bei uns keine Blätter an den Bäumen



lass dich nicht veräppeln, das ist doch bei uns!


----------



## willibike (2. April 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> ...Super Bilder, da gibt es nichts zu meckern.



Lapalma 2012 - Deine Bilder sind der Hammer!

Kleine Slideshow von gestern auf www.mtblev.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (2. April 2012)

Bonsai sehr sehr geile Bilder. -  Ich bin offiziell neidisch und habe Respekt vor diesem Trail.


----------



## JohnnyT (2. April 2012)

@ Micha, 
Hammer Bilder, und sehr schöne Camera-Einstellung 

@ Melanie,
wow, da gibt es sogar richtige Trails bei dir, hätte ich ja nicht gedacht.
Super, dann bist du schon voll im Training für DEN Mega-Event des Jahres!


.... bei uns im Burgholz ist es aber auch ganz nett


----------



## Juppidoo (2. April 2012)

Marki, den Trail hast du uns bisher noch verschwiegen. Den will ich Mittwoch aber fahren, sonst komm ich nicht

[nomedia="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LSeqn8_Hu4Y"]YouTube - Bertram Downhill Mountain Bike Trails[/nomedia]

Bis denn


----------



## hansmeier (2. April 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Damit ihr mal einen kleinen Eindruck von meinen neuen Hometrails bekommt :
> 
> 
> Ist mein erster Videoversuch. Also habt etwas Geduld mit mir  Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen fleissig üben....



Nette Trails, da kann man neidisch werden. 

Ein Tip: Schraub die Kamera umgedreht an den Chest Mount. Du kannst im Menü der Kamera das Bild um 180° drehen. Dann sieht man nicht immer den Lenker zentral im Bild sondern schön am unteren Bildrand. Wenn man sie richtig rum montiert ist man ja leider nicht so frei in Bezug auf den Winkel.


----------



## surftigresa (3. April 2012)

Freut mich, dass es Euch gefällt  



JohnnyT schrieb:


> @ Melanie,
> wow, da gibt es sogar richtige Trails bei dir, hätte ich ja nicht gedacht.
> Super, dann bist du schon voll im Training für DEN Mega-Event des Jahres!
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1089479


Yip! Hab' mich zu Trainingszwecken auch stundenlang in dem kleinen Restschneefeld getummelt 




JohnnyT schrieb:


> .... bei uns im Burgholz ist es aber auch ganz nett
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1089479


Schönes Bild! Und glaubt mir, ich würde auf jeden Fall lieber mit Euch Burgholz rocken!!!!

@Bonsai,
sí señor! Einen kleinen Helden habe ich mir geholt  Und besten Dank für das Lob vom "grossen" Foto- und Film-Meister!!!! 
Ach ja: Deine La Palma Bilder sind mal wieder der Hammer  Wann fliegst Du wieder?

@hansmeier,
gute Idee, danke. Werde ich mal ausprobieren.... Und ich hab' schon überlegt, wie ich jetzt auf die Schnelle wachse damit der Lenker nicht so weit oben im Bild ist 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Enrgy (3. April 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Und glaubt mir, ich würde auf jeden Fall lieber mit Euch Burgholz rocken!!!!



bist auch mit nix zufrieden 

geh mal ins nächste outlet und deck dich mit hollister und abercrombie sachen ein, um die hier wieder für horrendes geld zu verkloppen. davon kannste dir dann den nächsten urlaub in burgholz oder la palma finanzieren, oder ein zweitville


----------



## Langenfelder (3. April 2012)

du bist schon auf / wach


----------



## pommes5 (3. April 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Marki, den Trail hast du uns bisher noch verschwiegen. Den will ich Mittwoch aber fahren, sonst komm ich nicht



Guck nochmal hin ... den Trail bin ja selbst ich mit dir schon gefahren. Und wir fahren nun wirklich nicht oft zusammen. Das nennt ihr glaub ich "Teufelsklippen".


----------



## Kaminfreund (3. April 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Marki, den Trail hast du uns bisher noch verschwiegen. Den will ich Mittwoch aber fahren, sonst komm ich nicht
> 
> YouTube - Bertram Downhill Mountain Bike Trails
> 
> Bis denn



Juppi, das ist doch die Teufelsklippen Abfahrt - nur das Ralf so schön oben im Anlieger fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (3. April 2012)

Ich meinte eigentlich den Trail im Video


----------



## Enrgy (3. April 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich den Trail im Video



so lahme Sachen fahrt ihr doch garnicht mehr, außer es geht bergauf


----------



## Langenfelder (3. April 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich den Trail im Video


 

So was fahren wir ( noch ) nicht in dieser geschwindigkeit
und an den meisten Stellen bleiben die Räder am Boden und wir schieben über die Jumps

Für BH weiß ich noch nicht ob`s klappt


----------



## Finne78 (3. April 2012)

Moin in die Runde,

ab Mai werde ich wieder in den MTB-Bereich einsteigen und würde gerne in der Umgebung Langenfeld/Solingen/Wuppertal die anscheinend doch zahlreich vorhandenen Trails kennenlernen. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich bei euch mal bei Touren dranhängen dürfte. War bislang wenig in der Gegend östlich von Langenfeld unterwegs und weiß dementsprechend nicht, was so alles geboten ist.

Würde mich freuen, wenn die eine oder andere gemeinsame Tour zustande kommen würde.

Danke auch schonmal für Tipps vorab, anscheinend ist Wipperaue ein beliebter Startpunkt für Touren?

Viele Grüße,
-Finne78


----------



## R2-D2 (3. April 2012)

Finne78 schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde,
> 
> ab Mai werde ich wieder in den MTB-Bereich einsteigen und würde gerne in der Umgebung Langenfeld/Solingen/Wuppertal die anscheinend doch zahlreich vorhandenen Trails kennenlernen. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich bei euch mal bei Touren dranhängen dürfte. War bislang wenig in der Gegend östlich von Langenfeld unterwegs und weiß dementsprechend nicht, was so alles geboten ist.
> 
> ...



Moin, moin, oder besser Servus!

Jeder Langenfelder ist gerne willkommen. Meistens starten wir ab Wipperaue, da kannst Du ja einfach mal dazukommen.
Grüße


----------



## Juppidoo (3. April 2012)

Mahlzeit,

der MLRider Manfred setzt demnächst mal ne Tour in seinem Heimatrevier DutchMountains ins LMB. Bin ich letztes Jahr mitgefahren, war cool.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9370713&postcount=655

Bis morgen oder so

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Finne78 (4. April 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Moin, moin, oder besser Servus!
> 
> Jeder Langenfelder ist gerne willkommen. Meistens starten wir ab Wipperaue, da kannst Du ja einfach mal dazukommen.
> Grüße


 


Top, Danke.

Muss wiegesagt noch bis Mai warten, mein CC steht in Bayern und der Familienzuwachs in Sachen Enduro-Fully kommt in etwa vier bis fünf Wochen.


----------



## herbyx (5. April 2012)

Schöne Runde gestern, danke Ofenkumpel!

Aber 1000 Hm in gut 3 Stunden? Du nimmst aber auch gar keine Rücksicht auf die älteren Juppis, äh, Teilnehmer unserer Gruppe......


----------



## Langenfelder (5. April 2012)

jo, ich bin immer noch platt.
Aber zum Glück hatt mir der Cheffe heute Stubendienst verordnet

Ich wünsch euch Drecksäcke Frohe Oster und schöne bunte Eier

bis die Tage im Wald


----------



## Enrgy (5. April 2012)

herbyx schrieb:


> Aber 1000 Hm in gut 3 Stunden.....



ich weiß schon, warum ich nicht mehr mitfahre


----------



## Kaminfreund (5. April 2012)

..... oh sch..... ich bin heute morgen auf dem Faunaparkplatz, neben meinem Auto aufgewacht so platt war ich .......

Ihr wolltet aber auch die volle Dröhnung gestern ........


...... schön wars aber trotzdem


----------



## Franky-X (5. April 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich weiß schon, warum ich nicht mehr mitfahre



Ich glaube unter den Umständen fahre ich besser auch nicht mehr mit (1.000 Hm in 3 Std.) 

Oder ich besorge mir alternativ ein E-MTB 

http://www.solidbikes.de/de/bikes_blade_electro_2012.html


----------



## herbyx (5. April 2012)

Ich wünsch euch Drecksäcke Frohe Oster und schöne bunte Eier

bis die Tage im Wald[/QUOTE]

Yep, von mir auch was in der Richtung!!!


----------



## Juppidoo (5. April 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ..... oh sch..... ich bin heute morgen auf dem Faunaparkplatz, neben meinem Auto aufgewacht so platt war ich .......
> 
> Ihr wolltet aber auch die volle Dröhnung gestern ........
> 
> ...





Selbst schuld. Das mit den HM üben wir noch. Du hast bestimmt aus versehen den track einer Tagetour aus deinem Naviarchiv gekramt.

War trotzdem super. Ich wünsche euch allen dicke bunte Eier.


----------



## R2-D2 (5. April 2012)

Meine Selbstdiagnose heute morgen:
- Waden-Delirium
- Oberschenkel-Migräne
- HM-Trombose
- DH-Rausch

aber schön war's trotzdem!


----------



## Kaminfreund (5. April 2012)

naja es waren ja auch 3Std und 20 Minuten - bei mir ein Paar mehr weil ich den letzten Berg geniessen wollte (musste)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Bike (5. April 2012)

Das hört sich ja dramatisch an! Musste gestern neidisch an euch denken, als ich gegen 21.00h von einem Meeting am Burgholz vorbei gefahren bin.
Dafür habe ich heute eine Tour im BH gedreht. 
Da waren noch tatsächlich "Spuren" von gestern zu finden 

BG PB


----------



## R2-D2 (5. April 2012)

Papa Bike schrieb:


> ...
> Da waren noch tatsächlich "Spuren" von gestern zu finden




war isch nisch


----------



## Langenfelder (6. April 2012)

kann gar nicht sein


----------



## Juppidoo (6. April 2012)

Mahlzeit,

hat jemand noch einen Vorbau 31,8 mm Klemmung, 1 1/8 Zoll rumliegen. Kann ruhig ein gebrauchtes Teil sein. 
Hab hier ein Vorbau mit 1,5 Zoll, 60 mm lang von Truvativ, neu.  Wenn den jemand gebrauchen kann bitte melden.

Suche dann noch eine verstellbare Sattelstütze, möglichst robust, mechanisch, gebraucht, für mein Zweitrad.

Frohe Ostern


----------



## hummock (6. April 2012)

Papa Bike schrieb:


> Da waren noch tatsächlich "Spuren" von gestern zu finden



Blutspuren? 

Gut das ich nicht dabei war,naja?!

Frohe Ostern

Gruß
Uli


----------



## pommes5 (6. April 2012)

@juppi: wie lang darf der vorbau denn sein? ich glaub nen 100er dürfte ich noch rumliegen haben

meine gravity dropper turbo stünde ebenfalls zum verkauf. 100mm verstellung, 27,2mm. Mach mir ein Angebot.


----------



## radjey (6. April 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> hat jemand noch einen Vorbau 31,8 mm Klemmung, 1 1/8 Zoll rumliegen. Kann ruhig ein gebrauchtes Teil sein.


Hab hier noch zwei Truvativ Holzfeller 11/8 in 60mm, einmal schwarz, einmal weiß.
Wär cool, wenn du noch schreibst, welche Länge du eigtl. suchst


----------



## bonsai.68 (9. April 2012)

Wir waren gestern bei tollen Wetter Ostereier suchen 




















Mehr Bilder gibt es in meinem Ordner


----------



## Langenfelder (9. April 2012)

Ah ne Jungesellentour. Sehr schön. 
Micha die Sache mit dem Hinterradversetzten hat`s dir aber angetan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansmeier (9. April 2012)

Hübsch! Wo is das?


----------



## Enrgy (9. April 2012)

nideggen, hier meist als n. bezeichnet, wegen der sensibilität des gebiets.

schön bunt warnse ja angezogen, die boys. ob se auch so bunte eier gefunden haben?


----------



## on any sunday (9. April 2012)

Es kommt alles wieder.


----------



## bonsai.68 (9. April 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Ah ne Jungesellentour. Sehr schön.
> Micha die Sache mit dem Hinterradversetzten hat`s dir aber angetan



Was ist mit Freitag, wenn es nicht regnet?


----------



## Langenfelder (9. April 2012)

muss noch schönwettermachen, entscheidet sich erst am Mittwoch.
Aber bei der Vorhersage, könnt ich 
http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/impressionen/webcams.php


----------



## Juppidoo (10. April 2012)

Mahlzeit die Herren,

hier ist was für euch Verrückte

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12854

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (10. April 2012)

ne ne, Samstag is Stadtfest mit Kirmes, AUTOSOOUTER und :kotz:Trödelmarkt. Abends noch Stammtisch, und wenn ich vorher noch nach W- berg möchte ist das verbotene Land nicht drin.

Ein ander mal


----------



## surftigresa (15. April 2012)

Nachdem 29er sich hier voll und ganz durchgesetzt haben, denkt man schon über neue Trends nach:






Fragt sich nur, was "die Kleinen" unter uns dann machen.....


----------



## R2-D2 (16. April 2012)

Hallo Daheimgebliebene,

hier meine Tour von gestern auf den Cabezon de Oro (1210m),  einfach fantastisch!! 

Der Ausblick vom Gipfel




Es gab 2 Tragepassagen




Dann aber ein sehr flowiger Trail







und zuletzt eine endlos Serpentine


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2012)

Das ist doch in der Nähe von Alicante, oder? Spananien, immer eine Reise wert. Kann aber auch ganz schön einsam sein, alleine dort rumfahren ist nicht ohne.


----------



## pommes5 (16. April 2012)

Wie macht sich der Helm? Passt das mit der Belüftung auf Dauer?


----------



## R2-D2 (16. April 2012)

@Sunday: Si, Senor, auf dem ersten Foto ist im Hintergrund Alicante zu sehen.

@Pommes5: Hatte den nur bergab auf, machte dabei aber einen guten ersten Eindruck.


----------



## R2-D2 (16. April 2012)

Habe heute noch mal nachgelegt: "Los tres Míticos de la Sierra Cortina" - Ein Berg, 3 Abfahrten.

Höchster Punkte der Sierra Cortina, im Hintergrund der Puig Campana, der Berg mit der "Zahnlücke".




Erster Traumtrail - schöner Flow am oberen Hang (Fotos), dann in einen Kiefernwald hinein mit ausgebauten Anlegern und Sprüngen.







Zweiter Trail am Westhang, eher Wanderweg, technisch sehr anspruchsvoll.








Vom dritten Trail keine Fotos. Ein von den einheimischen Bikern angelegter Ride (3km-250HM) durch den Osthang ist mit allem Drum  und Dran, da war mir das Anhalten für Fotos zu schade.


----------



## surftigresa (16. April 2012)

Schöne Fotos!!!!! Und hört sich sehr gut an. Da es nicht so hoch ist, müsste das doch eigentlich auch im Winter gehen, oder?


----------



## Juppidoo (17. April 2012)

Mahlzeit Männer,

bevor hier alle wegdämmern hier was zur Leibesertüchtigung.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094

Soll ja nachmittags trocken bleiben.


----------



## Langenfelder (17. April 2012)

unter vorbehalt meld ich mich mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Bike (17. April 2012)

Wuste gar nicht, das es wohl in SG auch Lifte gibt ð (nur berg ab ist gut!)
Sollte morgen terminlich klappen, wenn nichts unplanmÃ¤Ãiges passiert.

BG PB


----------



## Kaminfreund (25. April 2012)

Ist das Forum gesperrt oder alle in Urlaub ? Also ich lebe noch und nächste Woche fahren wir wieder !


----------



## cycleman (25. April 2012)

Hallo @ all. So richtig viel fahrt ihr imho auch nicht mehr, oder? sehe seltener LMB-Einträge. Täuscht das nur? Fahrt ihr auch ohne LMB-Eintrag?


----------



## jokomen (25. April 2012)

Die putzen bestimmt ale ihre verschlammten Bikes von den Mockentouren in den letzten Tagen. 

Nächste Woche kommen die bestimmt alle wieder bei dem tollen Wetter aus den Mäuselöchern.


----------



## Enrgy (25. April 2012)

liegt vielleicht auch daran, daß sich die präferenzen etwas verschoben haben.


----------



## Langenfelder (25. April 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> liegt vielleicht auch daran, daß sich die präferenzen etwas verschoben haben.


 

genau, aber bei dem Wetter macht`s sowieso nicht so richtig Spass


----------



## JohnnyT (27. April 2012)

An die eingeschlafene Feierabend-Gemeinde:
Falls jemand Lust hat und am Montag 30.April frei hat, kann sich ja melden und hier hin mitkommen:
http://www.warsteiner-bikepark.de/

In den Videos sehen die Strecken so ähnlich aus wie die Filthys. Allerdings mit einem Riesen Vorteil: Lift   (wenn auch nur ein Schlepplift).
Ich habe nachgefragt. Die haben Montag ab 10:00 Uhr geöffnet.


----------



## Juppidoo (27. April 2012)

Hi Johnny,

ich muß arbeiten, obwohl ich an einem geplegten Pausenbier schon interessiert wäre. Hals- und Beinbruch 007


----------



## Franky-X (27. April 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> An die eingeschlafene Feierabend-Gemeinde:
> Falls jemand Lust hat und am Montag 30.April frei hat, kann sich ja melden und hier hin mitkommen:
> http://www.warsteiner-bikepark.de/
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf,

bin dabei 

Alle anderen dürfen sich hier anschauen was ihnen entgeht:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djosePgWjaE&feature=related"]Bikepark Kallenhardt Freeride Helmcam      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7ffecJHwe4&feature=related"]Downhill Bikepark Warstein (Rabennest, Kallenhardt)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (27. April 2012)

boa ey, geilomat da muss ich auch mal hin aber nicht am Montag da muss ich ein wenig arbeiten.
Danke aber für die Info


----------



## pommes5 (28. April 2012)

falls jemand lust hat: lars und ich starten heute um 13 uhr bei den angels zu ner runde auf dem l-weg
wer mag kann kurz nach eins auch an der wa dazustoßen


----------



## Juppidoo (1. Mai 2012)

Tach, die Herren und Damen,

Mittwoch regnet's, daher diese Woche bei strahlenden Sonnenschein am Donnerstag eine lockere Runde.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094

Juppidoo


----------



## R2-D2 (2. Mai 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Tach, die Herren und Damen,
> 
> Mittwoch regnet's, daher diese Woche bei strahlenden Sonnenschein am Donnerstag eine lockere Runde.
> 
> ...



bin noch nicht fest dabei, ist aber auf jeden Fall eine Option...


----------



## Kaminfreund (2. Mai 2012)

ich kann leider nicht  aber wir schaffen es bestimmt nochmal in 2012


----------



## pommes5 (2. Mai 2012)

Wüsste ich was mein Knie macht wäre ich dabei. Leider ist das derzeit etwas unklar. Nach max. ner Stunde treten fängts an weh zu tun, viel mehr als 2 Stunden geht nicht. Am 15. darf ich zum Doc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (2. Mai 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> blabla..............., viel mehr als 2 Stunden geht nicht. ................



Reicht doch


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Mai 2012)

komm soeben aus Willingen, Sonne pur und trockene Trail`s  
da hab ich morgen keinen Bock auf WA
du kannst ja auch dem Joko auf den Sack gehn


----------



## Enrgy (2. Mai 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> komm soeben aus Willingen, Sonne pur und trockene Trail`s




weise entscheidung, hier war den ganzen tag piss-wetter, in hückeswagen sogar blitz und donner *kotz*


----------



## derAndre (3. Mai 2012)

Juppi, bin mit dem Mick dabei.

Bis heute Abend.


----------



## Juppidoo (3. Mai 2012)

Hab ich schon gesehen. Es soll ja auch trocken bleiben.

Bis nachher


----------



## R2-D2 (3. Mai 2012)

bin auch dabei.


----------



## derAndre (4. Mai 2012)

Nette Fitnessrunde mit einigen schönen Trails gestern. Meiner Kondition würde es sehr gut tun wenn ich mal öfter cc-Runden mit durchgehender, hoher Trittfrequenz fahren würde.


----------



## Juppidoo (4. Mai 2012)

Das ist eine sehr schöne Umschreibung einer eher nicht so interessanten Runde.

Irgendwie hatten wir den Ophoven-Trail und Co. anders in Erinnerung.

Beim nächsten Mal wird es wieder deutlich traillastiger und ruppiger.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Mai 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr schöne Umschreibung einer eher nicht so interessanten Runde.
> Irgendwie hatten wir den Ophoven-Trail und Co. anders in Erinnerung.




nun, ihr seid eben "besseres" gewohnt


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Mai 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> nun, ihr seid eben "besseres" gewohnt



genau, verwöhnte Blagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (5. Mai 2012)

Park- und Schoner-Pack


----------



## jokomen (6. Mai 2012)

Genau, Federwege über 100mm braucht kein Schwein!


----------



## Enrgy (6. Mai 2012)

Na Joko, schon aufgeregt? Noch 6,5 Stunden, dann....


----------



## Langenfelder (6. Mai 2012)

nix mehr falschen fuffziger und so

aaaah da sprechen zwei Silberrücken der nächste ist dann der Juppi ( Glaub ich wenigstens )


----------



## Kaminfreund (12. Mai 2012)

Moin moin, falls die müde Gemeinde Lust hat ? Morgen um 10:00 ab Wipperaue


----------



## R2-D2 (13. Mai 2012)

bin da schon fast in FL


----------



## Enrgy (13. Mai 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> bin da schon fast in FL



Fort Lauderdale? Hauptsache, Schoner nicht vergessen!


----------



## Langenfelder (13. Mai 2012)

Finnland ? Flandern? Flensburg? ja was denn nun oder gar auf den Fillipinen


----------



## Kaminfreund (13. Mai 2012)

Wer hat Lust Vatertag, natürlich nur bei gutem Wetter, nach Willngen zu fahren ?

Da in Winterberg Dirtmaster Festival ist, ist nicht mit so vielen Bikern zu rechnen. Zumindest letztes Jahr war es so. Einzig die Hütte auf dem Ettelsberg ist von Feierwütigen übervölkert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (14. Mai 2012)

ich
muss nur noch den Familienrat davon überzeugen


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Mai 2012)

...eventuell, weiß ich heute Abend.


----------



## lhampe (14. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre in WB das Endurorennen mit, wohl be weniger gutem Wetter


----------



## Enrgy (14. Mai 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Ich fahre in WB das Endurorennen mit, wohl bei weniger gutem Wetter



Kein Gejammer, hast doch bestimmt Schoner dabei


----------



## bonsai.68 (14. Mai 2012)

Also ich mach ein ruhiges Wochenend am Rheinsteig, ohne Schoner !!!!


----------



## Enrgy (14. Mai 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Also ich mach ein ruhiges Wochenend am Rheinsteig, ohne Schoner !!!!



Vorsicht, ich kontrolliere deine Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (14. Mai 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Kein Gejammer, hast doch bestimmt Schoner dabei



Apropos, du Oberschoner, hat dein Lightwill schon mal Waldboden geschnuppert oder wird es für den WP geschont.


----------



## surftigresa (15. Mai 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Also ich mach ein ruhiges Wochenend am Rheinsteig, ohne Schoner !!!!


 
mit der Bonsaibikerin?????


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Mai 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Apropos, du Oberschoner, hat dein Lightwill schon mal Waldboden geschnuppert oder wird es für den WP geschont.


 

er hatt doch keinen Platz im Keller, da steht noch ein HT von 95 rum und wartet auf den Aufbau


----------



## jokomen (15. Mai 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> mit der Bonsaibikerin?????



Nee, mit anderen netten Leuten


----------



## Kaminfreund (15. Mai 2012)

95 Ole 95 Ole


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Mai 2012)

wenn`s Wetter passt fahr ich mit nach Willingen entscheide ich aber erst morgen Abend. 
Hätte dann auch noch einen / zwei Sitzplätze frei incl. Rad


----------



## Kaminfreund (15. Mai 2012)

Ja sauber dann lass uns morgen nach dem Wetter schauen


----------



## Enrgy (15. Mai 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> 95 Ole 95 Ole



heißt es nicht 95 Okt. ?

Naja, als Dieselfahrer interessieren mich Oktanzahlen nicht so wirklich


----------



## Kaminfreund (15. Mai 2012)

Aufstieg du .....


----------



## Enrgy (16. Mai 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Aufstieg du .....



Ach ja, du fährst ja jetzt 29er. Das ist natürlich ein Aufstieg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (16. Mai 2012)

Morgen Vatertag Willingen.

Hendrik und ich starten morgen um 08:30 Uhr in Düsseldorf in Richtung Willingen.

Dann kommen sehr wahrscheinlich noch Klaus aus Neunkirchen Seelscheid und Sebastian aus Hattingen mit.


----------



## Juppidoo (16. Mai 2012)

Ich kann erst heute abend sagen, ob es bei mir mit Willingen klappt. Muß evtl. morgen arbeiten

Peter, ich ruf dich nachher mal an.


----------



## willibike (16. Mai 2012)

Video mit Peter!


----------



## Juppidoo (17. Mai 2012)

Super Tag in Villingen. Alle waren begeistert. 

Die 1000 besoffenen Frauen und Männer waren Gott sei Dank auf der Hütten.

Vielleicht kriegen wir ja für Mi was hin ab der WA.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Mai 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Super Tag in Villingen...



da habt ihr euch aber a bissi verfahren bei der anreise. aber hauptsache spaß gehabt


----------



## surftigresa (18. Mai 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> da habt ihr euch aber a bissi verfahren bei der anreise. aber hauptsache spaß gehabt


 
So ist das halt besoffen auf der Hütten 

Ich drohe schon mal an: in 3 Wochen bin ich Mittwoch auch wieder dabei


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. Mai 2012)

JA es war grandios in Willingen. Nette Truppe gute, trockene Trails und vor allen Dingen keine Stürze.


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Mai 2012)

Ja kann schon was, egal ob Freeride oder DH, muss auf jedenfall wiederholt werden
Dem Hendrik ist das Grinsen auch nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht 
gewichen
und was ist mitdemfilm

bis dann im Wald
Peter


----------



## Kaminfreund (19. Mai 2012)

Der film ist gut geworden !!!! Ich muss das mit der dropbox mal angehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (19. Mai 2012)

super


----------



## Juppidoo (19. Mai 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Der film ist gut geworden !!!! Ich muss das mit der dropbox mal angehen



Wir müssen dir dann unsere Mailadressen schicken. Mach ich nachher per PN.


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Mai 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Finnland ? Flandern? Flensburg? ja was denn nun oder gar auf den Fillipinen



Bin wieder da mit der Auflösung:
Finale Ligure


----------



## Juppidoo (19. Mai 2012)

Möchte Morgen gegen 11 Uhr ne Runde fahren. Wenn jemand Lust hat, bitte hier in den Fred kritzeln.

R2: welcome home, hast du gute Tracks?

Juppidoo


----------



## hummock (19. Mai 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Möchte Morgen gegen 11 Uhr ne Runde fahren. Wenn jemand Lust hat
> 
> Juppidoo



Hallo Juppi,

kann leider nicht,fahre morgen für ein paar Tage in den Harz,
kennste doch 

Brocken rocken 

Gruß
Uli


----------



## Juppidoo (19. Mai 2012)

Hat sich auch schon erledigt. Grobi hat was ins LMB gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (20. Mai 2012)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt hab ich hier eine kleine Abendbeschäftigung.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094

Bis denn

Juppidoo


----------



## Kaminfreund (23. Mai 2012)

Der Juppi ruft und die Gemeinde folgt  - wir sehen uns heute Abend


----------



## Pardus (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Interesse an einer trail-lästigen Runde im Ahrtahl?
Würde so gegen 12:00 am Samstag starten wollen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## herbyx (23. Mai 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Der Juppi ruft und die Gemeinde folgt  - wir sehen uns heute Abend



Ja, ja, das hat schon fast Befehlscharakter. Toll wenn man über soviel natürliche Autorität verfügt......


----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2012)

Schaut lieber mal aufs Regenradar


----------



## Loxi (23. Mai 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Schaut lieber mal aufs Regenradar



In zwei Stunden ist das durch, behaupte ich mal . Und wenn nicht, ist es zumindest warmer Regen


----------



## Kaminfreund (23. Mai 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Schaut lieber mal aufs Regenradar



.... pappalapapp finde nicht immer nur Ausreden fahr einfach mit .....


----------



## Juppidoo (23. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr den Treffpunkt auf jeden Fall an. Wahrscheinlich ist bis dahin das meiste abgeregnet und wir haben saubere Trails


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Mai 2012)

und staubfrei


----------



## Franky-X (23. Mai 2012)

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...Qeu8T9jcEYer8AOPoPlc&ved=0CIQBEPUBMAU&dur=327


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> .... pappalapapp finde nicht immer nur Ausreden fahr einfach mit .....



Das war ein kameradschaftlicher Hinweis, keine Ausrede. Ich wäre auch bei Sonne nicht mitgefahren 

Ups, wo ist denn Loxi geblieben? Doch länger arbeiten, ganz plötzlich?


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Mai 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ups, wo ist denn Loxi geblieben? Doch länger arbeiten, ganz plötzlich?


 
und der Langenfelder auch 

ne da ist mir die Lust vergangen, Regen muss ich nicht haben.
Juppi du kanst bei mir ja mal vorbeikommen

Offenkumpel was ist mitdemfilm


----------



## Loxi (23. Mai 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ups, wo ist denn Loxi geblieben? Doch länger arbeiten, ganz plötzlich?



Jaaaa, ich wär doch eh mit schlechtem Gewissen gefahren, weil eigentlich am Schreibtisch gefesselt  Und die nächsten Tage wird es sooo schön, dass ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht fleißig bin, dann lieber jetzt bei Regen reinklotzen! So der gute Vorsatz... obwohl ne warme Schlammschacht jetzt auch spaßig wär


----------



## JohnnyT (23. Mai 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> und der Langenfelder auch



Und der Johnny auch


----------



## Kaminfreund (23. Mai 2012)

Ja wir sind gefahren
Ja es hat nicht geregnet
Ja es war glatt
Ja wir sind hart
Ja wir sind dreckig geworden
Und ja wir würden es immer wieder tun


----------



## Juppidoo (23. Mai 2012)

Da waren dann doch noch sechs ECHTE Männer unterwegs um die Trails zu checken.
Das Wetter war von oben überraschend gut, von unten tricki und die enorm hohen fahrtechnischen Anforderungen hat jeder locker gemeistert


----------



## willibike (24. Mai 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ja wir sind gefahren
> Ja es hat nicht geregnet
> Ja es war glatt
> Ja wir sind hart
> ...


Alle Achtung! 
Heute starten wir bei Sonnenschein, hoffe ich!?


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Mai 2012)

so hier mal wieder eine von mir http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13019
Damit ich mich auch nicht drücken kann


----------



## bonsai.68 (28. Mai 2012)

immer noch Gibs dran!!!




Langenfelder schrieb:


> so hier mal wieder eine von mir http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13019
> Damit ich mich auch nicht drücken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (28. Mai 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> immer noch Gibs dran!!!



Warum 

Gute Besserung


----------



## bonsai.68 (28. Mai 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Warum
> 
> Gute Besserung



einfach zu blöd!!!

Danke !!


----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2012)

wasn hieä los ??   zwergenaufstand?


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. Mai 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> so hier mal wieder eine von mir http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13019
> Damit ich mich auch nicht drücken kann



Erster ! und ich bringe noch einen Arbeitskollegen mit. 

Bin heute Black Hawk gefahren - ist wieder ok und hat ne neue Linie 

Und da soll mal einer sagen wir zerstören mit unseren Reifen den Waldboden. 
Black Hawk sieht nach den Baumfällarbeiten aus wie der Hamburger Hill 1969. Naja zumindest müssen wir nicht mehr über Bodenerosionen diskutieren und ob wir dort runter fahren oder nicht.


----------



## herbyx (29. Mai 2012)

Moinsen!

Mal was Anderes: JohnnyT und ich planen über happy Kadaver ( also nächste Wo Donnerstag ) eine 2 Tage Exkursion ins Sauerland. Donnerstag steht Bikepark Willingen auf dem Programm, dann eine Übernachtung dort in der Nähe, um dann am Freitag Winterberg in Angriff zu nehmen.
Wir hoffen, das es in Winterberg auf einen Freitag nicht ganz so voll ist......

Potentielle Akrobaten können sich natürlich auch auf Tagesbasis einklinken, wie sieht das Interesse in der Gemeinde aus???

Gruß, Grobi


----------



## Unikum777 (29. Mai 2012)

@Supergrobi 

Donnerstag in Willingen bin ich dabei, Freitag ziehe ich es dann vor, arbeiten zu gehen... 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (29. Mai 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOH da muss ich aber einen auf lieb kind machen
und zu meiner mir angetrauten besonders " Lieb " sein um da mitzudürfen. 
Naja sind noch 9 Tage, da fang ich gleich mal an und geh mit Ihr zum Shoppen. Ich hoffe das Ihr das zu würdigen wisst


----------



## Juppidoo (29. Mai 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> immer noch Gibs dran!!!




Arme Sau, was hast du denn schon wieder angestellt.

Gute Besserung

@ Supergrobi: Do könnte klappen, Freitag leider kaum. Andersherum wäre mir lieber.

@Peter: Bau den Black Hawk mal mit ein.


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Mai 2012)

mach ich


----------



## JohnnyT (29. Mai 2012)

herbyx schrieb:


> ........ eine 2 Tage Exkursion ins Sauerland. .......


 
Ja super 
Da mach ich auch mit 

@ Peter,
und morgen mach ich auch mit 
Black hawk: Ist das ein neuer Reifen? 

Noch'n Filmtipp:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21363


----------



## Franky-X (30. Mai 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Ja super
> Da mach ich auch mit



bin auch dabei 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Franky-X (30. Mai 2012)

Zur besseren Koordination von Mitfahrgelegenheiten und Übernachtungen hier eine Teilnehmerliste.

Noch wer ohne Fahrschein?


----------



## Unikum777 (30. Mai 2012)

Mit ganz viel Glück geht bei mir auch der Freitag, aber das entscheidet sich noch kurzfristig  Dann aber eher ohne Übernachtung für mich.


----------



## Langenfelder (30. Mai 2012)

Franky-X schrieb:


> Zur besseren Koordination von Mitfahrgelegenheiten und Übernachtungen hier eine Teilnehmerliste.
> 
> Noch wer ohne Fahrschein?


 

hast du Urlaub oder so viel Zeit auf der Arbeit für sonen Kram 
bis gleich im Wald


----------



## herbyx (30. Mai 2012)

Franky-X schrieb:


> Zur besseren Koordination von Mitfahrgelegenheiten und Übernachtungen hier eine Teilnehmerliste.
> 
> Noch wer ohne Fahrschein?



Gute Idee!


----------



## Juppidoo (31. Mai 2012)

Feierabendrunde mit Peter find ich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (31. Mai 2012)

aaaah eine Positive bewertung


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. Juni 2012)

Fahren wir Mittwoch ?


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Juni 2012)

glaub ich nich


----------



## Juppidoo (1. Juni 2012)

Donnerstag ist Willingen bei, wie es aussieht, brauchbarem Wetter. Da ist Mi wohl nicht so angesagt. Kaminfreund, was ist mit dir und deiner Gang?


----------



## surftigresa (3. Juni 2012)

Jetzt komme ich extra zurück um Eure Herrenrunde zu bereichern und Ihr wollt diese Woche kneifen?????? 
Das meint Ihr doch nicht ernst, oder?!?!?!?!?


----------



## bonsai.68 (3. Juni 2012)

Di Bikeparkfutzys fahren keine Touren mehr. 
Sind halt alles alte Männer die nur noch berg runter können.


----------



## surftigresa (3. Juni 2012)

So lange war ich weg 

Aber gut, suche ich mir halt ein paar jüngere Männer


----------



## hansmeier (3. Juni 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> So lange war ich weg
> 
> Aber gut, suche ich mir halt ein paar jüngere Männer



Das wird dir bei dem Altersschnitt hier nicht schwer fallen.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juni 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Jetzt komme ich extra zurück um Eure Herrenrunde zu bereichern und Ihr wollt diese Woche kneifen??????
> Das meint Ihr doch nicht ernst, oder?!?!?!?!?




Hast ja auch einladendes Wetter mitgebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (4. Juni 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> So lange war ich weg
> 
> Aber gut, suche ich mir halt ein paar jüngere Männer



Hi Melli!

Wow, gleich ein paar jüngere Männer, was haben Die Amis denn mit Dir gemacht???
Wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet, fahre ich mit Dir am Mittwoch eine schöne Runde ab Hasenmühle, was hältst Du denn von18 Uhr 15???

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## JohnnyT (4. Juni 2012)

... und damit du siehst, was die alten Männer noch so alles drauf haben, bekommst du morgen, Dienstag, gleich noch eine Tour geboten 

17:30, Glüder, Wanderparkplatz. Also, wer noch Lust hat.
Es geht bergauf und bergab!


----------



## surftigresa (4. Juni 2012)

Na also, auf ein paar ist ja doch verlass! 

Beide Einladungen nehme ich natürlich gerne an  Aber: ich kenne beide Treffpunkte nicht  Könnt Ihr mir da viellicht noch eine Adresse zu schicken?

@Ralf,
da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was die alten Männer "noch so alles drauf haben".... 

Gruss,
Melli, voller Tatendrang zurück in Köln.....


----------



## Kaminfreund (4. Juni 2012)

Mittwoch soll es regnen, Dienstag mit Ralf hört sich gut an, Donnerstag Willingen ist von meiner Vorgesetzten bereits genehmigt , aber auch hier muss das Wetter stimmen.


----------



## lhampe (4. Juni 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> 17:30, Glüder, Wanderparkplatz. Also, wer noch Lust hat.
> Es geht bergauf und bergab!



Ich hoffe Euch ist bekannt das dort nun Geld für's parken verlangt wird.


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Juni 2012)

ja 2 Euro für den ganzen Tag, aber an der einfahrt zum Tierheim oder am Tierheim selbst kostet`s nix
Donnerstag mach ich vom Wetter abhängig, morgen geht gar nicht und am Mittwoch auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (4. Juni 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> ... und damit du siehst, was die alten Männer noch so alles drauf haben, bekommst du morgen, Dienstag, gleich noch eine Tour geboten
> 
> 17:30, Glüder, Wanderparkplatz. Also, wer noch Lust hat.
> Es geht bergauf und bergab!




die Zeit ist ambitioniert, aber ich werd's versuchen.
Treffpunkt Wanderparkplatz bleibt?


----------



## herbyx (4. Juni 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Na also, auf ein paar ist ja doch verlass!
> 
> Beide Einladungen nehme ich natürlich gerne an  Aber: ich kenne beide Treffpunkte nicht  Könnt Ihr mir da viellicht noch eine Adresse zu schicken?
> 
> ...



Hallo nochmal!

Der Treffpunkt für Mittwoch wäre an der Wupperbrücke beim Erdbeerfeld in Solingen ( da wo wir uns immer treffen ) um 18 Uhr 15.

Das gilt natürlich für alle Interessenten, aber nur wenn das Wetter passabel ist.

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## JohnnyT (4. Juni 2012)

Treffpunkt morgen 17:30 Uhr ist in Glüder am *Wanderparkplatz* und nicht am teuren Minigolf-Parkplatz!
Der Wanderparkplatz ist einfach auf der anderen, südlichen Wupperseite, um ganz genau zu sagen, hier: +51° 7' 57.66", +7° 7' 10.98"
Oder:
http://goo.gl/maps/DmfK

Garantiert kostenlos 

@Rolf,
wenn du unterwegs aber spät bist, klingel einfach durch, wir fahren dann erst ne Schleife in Glüder.


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Juni 2012)

morgen 
übermorgen
Überübermorgen


----------



## Kaminfreund (5. Juni 2012)

Ja bei mir ist heute Kundschaft dazwischen gekommen, morgen und Donnerstag ebenfalls nur bei gutem Wetter. 

Allerdings glaube ich wir haben kein Glück mit dem da oben


----------



## Loxi (5. Juni 2012)

Bis gleich in Glüder!


----------



## wozibo (5. Juni 2012)

Ich mache mich auch gleich auf den Weg, der regenfreie Tag muß genutzt werden


----------



## Fichtenmoped (5. Juni 2012)

@ Supergrobi,

Mittwoch am Erdbeerfeld um 18.15  hört sich gut an,
hoffentlich müssen wir nicht wieder die nassen rutschigen Trails checken.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## JohnnyT (5. Juni 2012)

Tolle Feierabendrunde 

Nach der ersten Auffahrt schon vorbei für mich. Aber zum Glück haben wir die fehlende Schraube noch vor der Abfahrt bemerkt...... 
Sonst wäre die Melanie bestimmt enttäuscht gewesen vom Fanes.....

Ich hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem noch Spass?


----------



## Unikum777 (5. Juni 2012)

Uiuiui... 

Gut, dass Ihr das noch rechtzeitig bemerkt habt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsai.68 (5. Juni 2012)

Meli hats kaputt gemacht


----------



## surftigresa (5. Juni 2012)

Quatsch!!! Das war ein Attentat 

Und dann hat der Micha mir auf dem Serpentinentrail auch noch von hinten  eine Fliege ins Ohr gesteckt. Und die wollte da nicht mehr raus 

Aber abgesehen davon war es eine sehr feine Tour 

I am happy to be back


----------



## R2-D2 (6. Juni 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Meli hats kaputt gemacht



Alte Petze!!!


----------



## herbyx (6. Juni 2012)

Ich passe für heute Abend, auf die Motsche hab ich keinen Bock.

Hoffentlich bis nächste Woche,

Gruß, Grobi


----------



## surftigresa (6. Juni 2012)

Nächsten Mittwoch spielt Deutschland. Sollen wir dann vielleicht auf Dienstag verschieben?


----------



## Juppidoo (6. Juni 2012)

Sollen die doch ihr Spiel verschieben.
Außerdem ist das kein Frauenfußball.


----------



## surftigresa (6. Juni 2012)

Aha, ältere Herren stehen also auf Frauenfussball.....


----------



## Kaminfreund (6. Juni 2012)

erstmal sehr lustig Juppi - hab mich grade wech geschmissen

Dienstag wäre auch ok !


----------



## surftigresa (6. Juni 2012)

Dann Dienstag bei strahlendem Sonnenschein!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fichtenmoped (6. Juni 2012)

Bei dem Wetter gibt das nix heute Abend,
hoffentlich wird es nächste Woche besser!

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Langenfelder (6. Juni 2012)

bei dem Wetter fahr ich morgen nicht mit nach Willingen, habe keine richtige motivation auf schlamiger strecke.
Wünsche euch aber trotzdem viel Spass und keine Feuchtigkeit


----------



## Unikum777 (6. Juni 2012)

Schlamm ist in Willingen zumindest auf dem Freeride eher nicht zu erwarten, daher halte ich mal todesmutig an Morgen fest. Aber Freitag Winterberg wird mir wohl auch zu fangomäßig, da kneife ich vermutlich...


----------



## JohnnyT (6. Juni 2012)

@ Langenfelder, du Weichei   

@ Lars: Supa! Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, versuche so ca. 10:00Uhr da zu sein, am Parkplatz direkt neben bzw oberhalb der Seilbahnstation.

Im Regen kann man auch zügig fahren. Zumindest der Typ hier:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/36537151"]Jack Reading - On The Line on Vimeo on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## herbyx (6. Juni 2012)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Schlamm ist in Willingen zumindest auf dem Freeride eher nicht zu erwarten, daher halte ich mal todesmutig an Morgen fest. Aber Freitag Winterberg wird mir wohl auch zu fangomäßig, da kneife ich vermutlich...




Der erste Teil zeugt von der rechten Gesinnung!
An Freitag arbeiten wir dann noch.....

Aber das ausgerechnet unser Fellmonster, der am meisten von uns allen an das Wetter gewöhnt sein müßte, kneift-das darf ja wohl nich wahr sein!!!!!!!!!!!!

Komm Pädda, dein Damenrad braucht Auslauf....

Das wird der Hammer,

bis morgen auf der Piste,

Gruß, Grobi


----------



## R2-D2 (6. Juni 2012)

Hi,
etwas spät, aber wie gestern besprochen, hier ein paar Eindrücke aus Finale.

Hier ein Standardmotiv



... usw. die üblichen Fotos.







Aber hier die Touren, die kein Shuttle bietet.
1. Monte Carmo Summit Tour









2. Tour am Vatertag (der Ort musste sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansmeier (6. Juni 2012)

Neid.


----------



## lhampe (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

hat von Euch jemand ne am Samstag ne Tour geplant? Im Moment stehe ich mit meinem Wunsch noch alleine...


----------



## MrMatrix2k (8. Juni 2012)

Servus, bin vorübergehend in Bensberg, wir könnten ein kleines Fanesmeeting starten!


----------



## lhampe (9. Juni 2012)

ich wollte von zu hause starten und da ist Bensberg zu weit weg;-)


----------



## Kaminfreund (9. Juni 2012)

Falls noch jemand Lust hat - ich fahre morgen früh mit Hendrik um 10:00 ab Fauna ne lockere Runde. Burgholz - Müngsten - Burgholz


----------



## bonsai.68 (9. Juni 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand Lust hat - ich fahre morgen früh mit Hendrik um 10:00 ab Fauna ne lockere Runde. Burgholz - Müngsten - Burgholz



bin dabei!!!!!!!


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Juni 2012)

war ich gesten


----------



## cycleman (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo @ all. Ich habe mal gehört, dass ihr im Ahrtal unterwegs wart. Hat jemand die Strecke per GPS aufgezeichnet und könnte sie mir schicken?


----------



## surftigresa (11. Juni 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> erstmal sehr lustig Juppi - hab mich grade wech geschmissen
> 
> Dienstag wäre auch ok !



Wie schaut es denn jetzt aus mit morgen? 18:15 Erdbeerfeld?

Wenn sich keiner meldet, fahre ich morgen früh mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und bin dann für abends raus.....


----------



## Juppidoo (11. Juni 2012)

Dann lasst uns lieber Donnerstag fahren. 

Di soll es regnen, Mi gewinnen wir und Do fahren wir bei Sonnenschein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (11. Juni 2012)

Donnerstag klappt bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Juni 2012)

ich bin auch für Do.
muss Mitwoch sehen wie wir einen auf den Sack kriegen


----------



## Fichtenmoped (12. Juni 2012)

Donnerstag bin ich auch dabei....
Hochmotiviert nach nem Top Spiel gegen den Erzrivalen am Mittwoch.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## R2-D2 (12. Juni 2012)

Do wäre für mich auch besser.

@Chris: Enrgy hat die beste Ahrtal-ErFahrung


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Juni 2012)

oder dat melanie


----------



## bonsai.68 (12. Juni 2012)

Do klingt gut, wann?


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Juni 2012)

Knochen wieder heile? Guck mal LMB, Mr. Bonsai.


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Juni 2012)

es gab ja schon bemerkungen, wir würden nicht mehr fahren


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2012)

ich war Samstag mal billig tanken 

...und zufällig lagen auch ein paar Trails gleich nebenan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (12. Juni 2012)

Hätt ich datt jewusst, hätten wir uns ja vor Ort treffen können. LUX-CH war wieder mal sehr schön


----------



## R2-D2 (12. Juni 2012)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hätt ich datt jewusst, hätten wir uns ja vor Ort treffen können. LUX-CH war wieder mal sehr schön




ahhhhhhhh, das (Rad)Wandern ist des Müllers Lust...

@Enrgy: Mensch, ist Deiner Gabel ein zweites Bein gewachsen?


----------



## Kaminfreund (13. Juni 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ahhhhhhhh, das (Rad)Wandern ist des Müllers Lust...
> 
> was ist mit mir ?


----------



## Langenfelder (13. Juni 2012)

hat DER Müller den lust


----------



## R2-D2 (13. Juni 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> R2-D2 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ahhhhhhhh, das (Rad)Wandern ist des Müllers Lust...
> ...


----------



## R2-D2 (13. Juni 2012)

Sorry, bin raus für morgen. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fichtenmoped (14. Juni 2012)

So ein Mist, habe die falsche Abzweigung genommen!
Erst ein kleiner Weg, dann wie eine Rinne...goil...(immer laufen lassen)
aber als ich unten war stand ich alleine am Haus Rüdenstein !!!!!!
Sorry, hoffe Ihr habt nicht allzulange gewartet.

Na ja,......... habe dann meine Hausrunde bis Glüder usw. gedreht.

Bis bald im Wald,
Michael


----------



## R2-D2 (14. Juni 2012)

Fichtenmoped schrieb:


> ...
> Erst ein kleiner Weg, dann wie eine Rinne...goil...(immer laufen lassen)
> aber als ich unten war stand ich alleine am Haus Rüdenstein !!!!!!




war wohl die hier:[ame="http://vimeo.com/4121955"]Die Oberrüden-Rinne on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Fichtenmoped (15. Juni 2012)

Ja, die war es wohl.
Der R2-D2 kennt sich aus !!!!

Bis bald im Wald,
Michael


----------



## Airhaenz (15. Juni 2012)

War das eigentlich eurer Restgruppe, einer auf Stumpi, einer auf CD Rize, an den ich gestern um 20.30 unter Quallen, an der ****** Rampe des Lukasweg, vorbei bin ?!


----------



## bonsai.68 (15. Juni 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> War das eigentlich eurer Restgruppe, einer auf Stumpi, einer auf CD Rize, an den ich gestern um 20.30 unter Quallen, an der ****** Rampe des Lukasweg, vorbei bin ?!



Wir waren es nicht. wir fahren nur schwere geschütze )


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Juni 2012)

er sich verguckt ( wir fahren doch kein CD ) obwohl an einigen bergen habe wir uns schon gequält
Hat mir gestern extrem viel Spass gemacht und die Forstwege waren auch schön trocken 

@Fichtenmoped is ja blöd gelaufen, bin exrta nochmal runter bis zur Brücke 

@ an die anderen
ich kann am 29ten gar nicht. Werd dafür am 1ten nach B. fahren und das Damenrad ausführen.

bis dann im Wald


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ... wir fahren doch kein CD ...



aber erst, seit ich nicht mehr dabei bin!


----------



## Fichtenmoped (16. Juni 2012)

@Langenfelder danke für deine Mühe,
habe mich auch mächtig geärgert.
Hoffe wir können das nochmal wiederholen.
(Ich denke, ich muss auch noch auf nen großen Kaliber aufrüsten.)

Grüße
Michael


----------



## pommes5 (17. Juni 2012)

ich geh mal wieder nicht mit dem Trend sondern kauf mir n Hardtail


----------



## Franky-X (18. Juni 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Werd dafür am 1ten nach B. fahren und das Damenrad ausführen.
> 
> bis dann im Wald



Nach B. ist ne gute Idee - aber wie wär denn B. mit Lift

http://www.bikepark-fermelibert.com/fr/vidéos/

Ist nicht viel weiter - soll aber mega spaßig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (18. Juni 2012)

nicht schlecht war ich auch noch nicht. hab aber schon darüber gelesen. 
Allein ist`s aber doof. 
Ist der Supergrobi den wieder fit

ok wenn sich noch der eine oder andere beklopte anschliesst fama da hin


----------



## herbyx (18. Juni 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> nicht schlecht war ich auch noch nicht. hab aber schon darüber gelesen.
> Allein ist`s aber doof.
> Ist der Supergrobi den wieder fit
> 
> ok wenn sich noch der eine oder andere beklopte anschliesst fama da hin



Moin,

nee leider nich fit, erstmal MRT........


----------



## Enrgy (18. Juni 2012)

schon wieder ein longtravel opfer?


----------



## surftigresa (18. Juni 2012)

@Langenfelder,
was hast denn Du am Mittwoch vor? Leicht und langsam 

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass ihr immer noch die altbekannten Runden fahrt  Aber dann solltest Du die Einstufung vielleicht ändern..... wäre jemandem, der "leicht und langsam" sucht gegenüber sonst glaube ich nicht fair...

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## JohnnyT (18. Juni 2012)

Wie wärs denn am Freitag abend mit einer Feierabendtour extra mit anschliessendem Rudel-Fussball-gucken, damit die ganzen Invaliden auch mal wieder ne Möglichkeit haben zu kommen 

  Ich habe allerdings noch keinen Biergarten in Trail-Nähe mit großer Leinwand gefunden 

  Habt ihr Lust, und eine Idee wo es eine schöne Möglichkeit im Bergischen zum Fussball gucken gibt?


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Juni 2012)

@ Surfdingsda. ups hab ich schon geändert 

ne rudelgucken und sehn wie wir verlieren ist ein doppel no go 

@ supergobi 

du machst sachen, erstmal gute Besserung

bis dann im Wald


----------



## surftigresa (19. Juni 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn am Freitag abend mit einer Feierabendtour extra mit anschliessendem Rudel-Fussball-gucken, damit die ganzen Invaliden auch mal wieder ne Möglichkeit haben zu kommen
> 
> Ich habe allerdings noch keinen Biergarten in Trail-Nähe mit großer Leinwand gefunden
> 
> Habt ihr Lust, und eine Idee wo es eine schöne Möglichkeit im Bergischen zum Fussball gucken gibt?


 
Dabei! Aber auch keine Idee.... ich kenne nur Trails im Bergischen

@Langenfelder,
alter Pessimist


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Juni 2012)

ich hab mich geirrt, dachte wir spielen gegen Brasilien.
Dabei spielen wir ja gegen die Griechen. Denen haben wir so viel Geld gegeben das die uns gewinnen lassen ( müssen )


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juni 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...Denen haben wir so viel Geld gegeben das die uns gewinnen lassen ( müssen )



Das siehst du völlig falsch! Im Kleingedruckten auf Seite 147 Abs.2 §18b zum Aufspannen des Euro Rettungschirms steht, von vielen nicht beachtet, daß Portugal, Spanien, Italien und Griechenland im Halbfinale dieser komischen Veranstaltung stehen. 
Sinn und Zweck ist einzig jener, diesen gebeutelten und hoch verschuldeten Nationen ein "Sommermärchen" zukommen zu lassen, damit deren Wirtschft wieder Aufschwung nimmt. Euro-Nationen wie Frankreich, Holland oder Deutschland verzichten da doch gerne, wenn es um das Gemeinwohl quasi der gesamten Eurozone geht. Holland hat ja von vorneherein gesagt, daß sie keine Lust auf zweitklassige Turniere haben und sind mehr fürs Alibi (Portugal durfte gewinnen oder so) hingefahren. 

Unsere aufgeblasenen Ballschieber, allen voran dieser schwarzhaarige Popelfresser, meinen jetzt natürlich, sie hätten da was zu bestellen. Aber auch diese bisher scheinbar echt erkämpften "Siege" waren in Wirklichkeit schon vorher vertraglich zugesichert. Denn auch wir Bürger als Zahler für die Eurorettung dürfen im kommenden Sommerloch nicht ganz den Mut verlieren und brauchen auch ein paar positive Momente. Der Umsatz an Autofähnchen und Spiegelparisern hat ja schon wieder Geld in die Kassen gespült. Unser Bundesmerkel wird die überbezahlte Gurkentruppe schon bis Freitag auf den Boden der Euro-Tatsachen runtergeholt haben, denn Griechenland kommt auf alle Fälle ins Endspiel. Frage ist nur, wer kann sich dazu auf den Platz stellen? Spanien, Italien oder Portugal? Oder vielleicht sollte Griechenland gleich gegen sich selber spielen, damit sie auf jeden Fall gewinnen? Das Land würde 4 Wochen nur Autokorsos fahren, den Benzinumsatz somit enorm antreiben und die Wirtschaft wäre mit einem Schlag aus den roten Zahlen. Oder so ähnlich...

So, ich fahr jez Erdbeeren pflücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (19. Juni 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> bla bla bla
> , allen voran dieser schwarzhaarige Popelfresser, meinen jetzt natürlich, sie hätten da was zu bestellen.


 
meinst den Glubschäugigen mit der schmierigen Firsur oder doch der mit dem Haarband


----------



## Juppidoo (19. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube er meint den Übungsleiter oder den Torlinienrichter


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Juni 2012)

hab den Termin von heute, natürlich in Absprache mit den anderen Reisebegleitern, auf morgen gelegt.


----------



## surftigresa (20. Juni 2012)

Die Reisebegleiterin war dann alternativ am Fuehlinger See joggen.... doofe Idee .... ich hoffe, ich komme morgen noch einen Berg hoch


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Juni 2012)

wir machen einen auf ganz flach oder ich organiesiere ein shuttel


----------



## surftigresa (22. Juni 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wir machen einen auf ganz flach oder ich organiesiere ein shuttel


 
Also ganz flach kam mir das nicht vor und den Shuttle muss ich wohl irgendwie immer verpasst haben 

Aber: sehr nette Runde mit tollen Reisebegleitern! 
Und der Peter hat auf den letzten Metern zum Auto sogar direkt die Dusche organisiert.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (22. Juni 2012)

ja unsere Wupperberge können schon was, war echt geil gestern. 
Die Sache mit der Dusche war schon lustig, hatte sogar mein Schampoo dabei, nur die Meli wollte sich nicht den Rücken waschen lassen


----------



## Kaminfreund (22. Juni 2012)

Kaum bin ich mal ein paar Tage nicht da, da hat einer ne Verbalerektion und wird zum Bundesmeckermeister, es wird Mittwochs nicht mehr gefahren und Peter nimmt Shampoo mit auf Tour um sich die Rückenhaare waschen zu lassen.


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Juni 2012)

aber nur auf die Donnerstagtour


----------



## Wald-Radler (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich hatte euch schon mal vor einiger Zeit angeschrieben um heraus zu finden, was ihr so für eine Truppe seid, weil ich meine Feierabendrunden nicht immer alleine fahren wollte. Der ein oder andere wird sich evtl erinnern. Ich hatte auch meine Schrauber-Kenntnisse angeboten. Leider habe ich nie die Zeit gefunden mich Mittwoch abends anzuschließen, da ich immer recht lange arbeiten musste. Mittlerweile habe ich den Job gewechselt und mein Feierabend hat sich um 2,5 Std früher verschoben.
Fahrt ihr immer noch jeden Mittwoch abend? Und wo trefft ihr euch nochmal? Kann man sich euch noch anschließen?
Würde mich über Antworten freuen.
Gruß, Daniel


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Juni 2012)

so damit Ihr das nicht vergesst http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13106 
und damit sich der Daniel ein Bild von euch machen kann.

Was ist jetzt mit Sonntag kommt noch einer mit?


----------



## Wald-Radler (24. Juni 2012)

30 Höhenmeter und 800 Kilometer?? WOW!!


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juni 2012)

Wald-Radler schrieb:


> 30 Höhenmeter und 800 Kilometer?? WOW!!



Ja klar, 10 x den Rhein rauf und runter zwischen Leverkusen und Düsseldorf. Du hast hoffentlich Licht dabei? Könnte auf den letzten 50km etwas dunkel werden....


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Juni 2012)

du kannst ja auch mal wieder mitkommen, die Meli kommt auch mit ihrm Leidwill, da könnt ihr zwei ja erfahrungen austauschen


----------



## ultra2 (24. Juni 2012)

Wald-Radler schrieb:


> ...und 800 Kilometer?? WOW!!



In max. 3 Std. Das geht aber nur auf dem großen Blatt.


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Juni 2012)

es gibt halt die die es können und es gibt die anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. Juni 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> es gibt halt die die es können und es gibt die anderen



Das bezieht sich jetzt aber eher auf das richtige Eintragen beim Termin, oder?


----------



## JohnnyT (25. Juni 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt mit Sonntag kommt noch einer mit?



ich würde ja gerne, weiss aber erst Samstag nacht, ob ich das schaffe 

Außerdem steht noch am Freitag Winterberg auf dem Plan, und Samstag Willingen. Falls sich da noch jemand anschliessen möchte:


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Juni 2012)

Freitag bin ich evtl dabei. Wer fährt denn wann los und wer fährt mit. Kannst du mir ne pn schicken?


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Juni 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> so damit Ihr das nicht bla bla".."........
> 
> Was ist jetzt mit Sonntag kommt noch einer mit?



Was ist denn Sonntag???


----------



## Franky-X (26. Juni 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Was ist denn Sonntag???



Planung für Sonntag:

http://www.bikepark-fermelibert.com/fr/vidéos/

Freuen uns über rege Teilnahme.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Juni 2012)

Freitag is Arbeit und Samstag auch. Schade wäre gern mitgekommen. Dafür fahr ich halt mit Frank nach Malmedy.

Ich nehm warscheinlich einen Bekannten mit ( entscheidet sich aber erst am Samstag ). Der Park macht, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, erst um 11 auf . Ergo um 9 hier los. 
Platz für Räder ist vorhanden nur an Mitfahrgelegenheiten harpert es.


----------



## JohnnyT (26. Juni 2012)

Angemeldet für morgen:

....herbyx......

das kenne ich doch irgendwo her...Wunschgedanken....
oder kommst du uns einfach mal besuchen und empfängst uns nacher mit Kaltgetränken ?


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Juni 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> *Angemeldet für morgen:*
> 
> ....herbyx......
> 
> ...


 
Schön 

auch schön


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2012)

Kaltgetränke kommen heute abend höchstens von oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (27. Juni 2012)

so ein blödes Wetter, Matsch und Schlamm muss ich jetzt nicht haben. Bin heute schon drei mal nass geworden, das reicht, ich bleib heute abend auf dem Sofa.
Morgen auch und


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2012)

Wer zu spät kommt etc bla bla. 
GESTERN war Bikewetter! Und Erdbeerwetter. In Kombination versteht sich.


----------



## herbyx (27. Juni 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Angemeldet für morgen:
> 
> ....herbyx......
> 
> ...





Ja, ja, wollte einfach nur mal wieder wissen wie das ist.........


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2012)

Und es hat doch gar nicht geregnet...... 

Joggen scheint jetzt wohl meine neue Sportart zu werden....


----------



## hummock (27. Juni 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> so ein blödes Wetter, Matsch und Schlamm muss ich jetzt nicht haben.



Sonntag rund um Malmedy,90km-2300hm,die ersten 35km trocken doch
dann öffnete der Himmel seine Schleusen 




Nass von oben und unten




für`s Treppchen hat es dank zwei Platten 9km vor Ziel dann nicht mehr gereicht 
dafür aber für ne schmutzige Hose 





und der Fahrer brauchte dringend eine Dusche





Die letzte Abfahrt ging noch über eine Downhillstrecke runter 

Worte des Veranstalters:die letzten 5km waren wegen des Regens die Hölle

Fazit der Veranstaltung: *nicht mit Worten zu beschreiben!* das muß man selber erlebt haben, sonst glaubt es Dir keiner.

Freue mich auf 2013

Gruß
Uli


----------



## JohnnyT (27. Juni 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Und es hat doch gar nicht geregnet......



und warum bist du denn nicht radgefahren 

An die "nur-bei-schönstem-Wetter-Fahrer":
Da ich schon unterwegs war, als die Absage kam, bin ich also bei mir gefahren,und es war sogar sonnig! Hier der Beweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> und warum bist du denn nicht radgefahren



Weil der "Veranstalter" mir versichert hat, dass ausser mir keiner fahren will..... und um alleine Sport zu machen, brauche ich nicht so weit Auto zu fahren..... da bleibe ich lieber am Fuehlinger See. Wo übrigens auch die Sonne geschienen hat!


----------



## Juppidoo (27. Juni 2012)

Dann sind wir schon drei. Ich bin auch ein bischen gefahren und hab etwas auf Technik gemacht. 
Der Veranstalter hatte aber einen siebten Sinn. Ich hatte nämlich meine Schuhe vergessen einzupacken. Und wenn es von unten nass ist fahre ich nicht barfuß.


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. Juni 2012)

Ulli du bist und bleibst ein Tier !


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juni 2012)

hummock schrieb:


>



sehr glücklich siehste da aber nicht aus...

90km ohne Rucksack - da hast du aber alle Register gezogen, um ganz vorne zu landen! Doof, daß dann 2 Platten den Erfolg verhindert haben.


----------



## on any sunday (28. Juni 2012)

Bäh, Malmedy 60 km im Regen. Gut, das ich im Moment kein Transportfahrzeug habe, sonst wäre ich auch noch auf dumme Gedanken gekommen. 

Sag mal Uli, warum gibt es von dir keine Zeitmessung? Strecke vorzeitig verlassen, Transponder abgesoffen, Zeitnahme schon abgebaut?


----------



## JohnnyT (28. Juni 2012)

So, jetzt will ich auch mal nen Schlecht-Wetter-Tour-Absager sein: Winterberg morgen ist gestrichen. Bei der Vorhersage (".....entwickeln sich teils kräftige Schauer und Gewitter mit der Gefahr von Starkregen, Sturmböen sowie Hagelschlag...") sparen wir den Urlaubstag lieber auf für einen schöneren Tag, wenn's klappt nächsten Freitag.

Aber Samstag Willingen steht (Wettervorhersage gut!), und Sonntag Malmedy (Wettervorhersage sehr gut!), steht sowieso


----------



## surftigresa (28. Juni 2012)

Bitte am Sonntag ein feines Video vom Lift drehen


----------



## R2-D2 (28. Juni 2012)

hummock schrieb:


> Sonntag rund um Malmedy,90km-2300hm,
> ...blablabla
> 
> ...das muß man selber erlebt haben, ...



=> Nein, muss man nicht!


----------



## hummock (28. Juni 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sag mal Uli, warum gibt es von dir keine Zeitmessung?



Also ich finde mich auf der Ergebnisliste!

Tu ma Deine Brille putzen  dann haste auch Durchblick 

Transponder war okay aber mein Garmin war auf Tauchstation 

und sei wirklich froh das Du kein Auto hast,es war das härteste was ich
bisher erlebt habe.




Enrgy schrieb:


> 90km ohne Rucksack


alle 20km kam ne Bäckerei 



Enrgy schrieb:


> sehr glücklich siehste da aber nicht aus...


zuviel Süßkram 

Gruß
Uli


----------



## on any sunday (28. Juni 2012)

Sorry Uli, hatte die 2011 Liste aufgemacht. Das Alter, Sehschwäche ..etc... Gut daß das GPS abgesoffen ist, komme ich nicht in Versuchung. Nochmals Respekt altes Haus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (28. Juni 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Gut daß das GPS abgesoffen ist, komme ich nicht in Versuchung. Nochmals Respekt altes Haus.



Danke Micha,

bis km 76 hat das GPS aufgezeichnet,mit einer kleinen Unterbrechung,dann
hat er sich ganz verabschiedet.
Beim auseinanderbauen zuhause lief noch etwas heiliges Ardennenwasser über den Schreibtisch.

P.S hab mich eben für den Houffamarathon(95km-2600hm) angemeldet,
     hoffentlich bei besserem Wetter

MfG
Uli


----------



## Pardus (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Uli,

ganz großen Respekt!!!!

Bei Rund um Köln hab ich genug Regen abbekommen (und der war auch noch kalt) für dieses Jahr... Ich fahr jetzt nur noch in der Sonne.

Apropos Sonne!

Ich würde gerne gegen Ende Oktober Anfang November nach La Palma.
Gibt's hier Interessenten, die Lust hätten sich anzuschließen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## JohnnyT (29. Juni 2012)

Franky-X schrieb:


> Planung für Sonntag:
> 
> http://www.bikepark-fermelibert.com/fr/vidéos/
> 
> ...



Hey Frank,
am Sonntag geht übrigens die Tour de France durch Malmedy! Kein Scherz, guckst du hier:
http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2012/de/etappe-1.html

Willst du deshalb diesen Sonntag dahin? Das könnte ja mal ganz interessant sein, die Tour live zu sehen, das könnte aber auch Mega-Stau, Verkehrsprobleme, Sperrungen usw. bedeuten. So genau weiss ich nicht, ob evtl. der Bikepark (von hier aus gesehen) weit genug vor dem Tourgeschehen gelegen ist .
Ich war früher mal bei der Tour, und da war ringsrum ein ziemliches Chaos....


----------



## Langenfelder (30. Juni 2012)

is aber blöd, dann bleibt noch Filthy`s, das Sauerland oder den ganzen Tag den Leide DH rauf und runter


----------



## surftigresa (30. Juni 2012)

Würd mich freuen Euch auf den Filthys zu sehen!


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. Juni 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Würd mich freuen Euch auf den Filthys zu sehen!



An die Daheimgebliebenen ! 

Wir starten morgen früh um 10:00 vom Parkplatz Müngstener Brücke (Der Parkplatz an der Wupper von der KohLfurth kommend)


----------



## JohnnyT (30. Juni 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> An die Daheimgebliebenen !
> 
> Wir starten morgen früh um 10:00 vom Parkplatz Müngstener Brücke (Der Parkplatz an der Wupper von der Kohfurth kommend)



Hey Mark,
Da ich morgen leider nicht mit kann nach Malmedy, bin ich bei dir dabei 
Was hast du denn vor von Müngsten aus? Wupper auf- oder abwärts?


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Juli 2012)

Hey Mark,

ich bin mit dem Frank und der Meli in den Filthy`s wir kommen nich mit.


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin 

Ich wollte abwärts und ein wenig links sowie rechts zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyT (1. Juli 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Ich wollte abwärts und ein wenig links sowie rechts zurück



Klasse, was man noch so alles in der Gegend entdecken kann 
Super Tour, in der Gegend müssen wir öfters fahren 


Bin mal gespannt auf Action-Bilder aus Malmedy!


----------



## hummock (1. Juli 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt auf Action-Bilder aus Malmedy!



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB4hvgkO2L0"]Modderstuk Raid des Hautes Fagnes      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Juli 2012)

na da war unser Besuch in Belgien aber trockener. Sind alle heil zurück


----------



## Unikum777 (2. Juli 2012)

@Langenfelder:
Schöne Bilder! (auch im Album) 

Der Franky mutiert langsam zum Gap-Monster...


----------



## Kaminfreund (2. Juli 2012)

Ja Männer,

es war eine interessante Tour mit vielen neuen Trails. Ich habe Mittwoch ab WA aktiviert.
Bei gutem Wetter können wir eine Überraschungstour in das neue Gebiet machen !


----------



## Juppidoo (2. Juli 2012)

Bin bei gutem Wetter dabei.

Das mit dem *Datum* üben wir aber noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (2. Juli 2012)

Hömma Pitter, jetzt haste mich aber verwirrt mit der Galerie! Ich guck so und denk, datt Tricko hat der Grobi doch auch. Und dann steht da auch noch "Grobi am droppen drann am sein" drübber. Nä wat war ich verwirrt.

Frankyx, fetter Gap! Wie nennt man denn die Rampe mit Plattform danach. Auf jeden Fall ebenfalls fett! Respekt! ICH WILL AUCH WIEDER HÜPFEN!!!


----------



## Unikum777 (2. Juli 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wie nennt man denn die Rampe mit Plattform danach.



Step up  Von Unerfahrenen oder Zögerlichen auch gerne in der Variante "step-up-to-sudden-stop-to-tossy3-to-clavicula-fratze" gesprungen 

Hoffe, Du sitzt bald wieder auf dem Bike und kannst wieder mitspielen 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Juli 2012)

das war aber schon im März, der Grobi lag gestern auf dem Sofa.
Da waren ein paar Tomburger, natürlich mit Meli der Frank und ich, sonst keiner


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juli 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ... sonst keiner



logo. die belgier sind doch wie die kaaskoppetjes alle verkappte rennradler. die schauen dann die tour!


----------



## Kaminfreund (2. Juli 2012)

jaja mit dem Datum übe ich noch

was ist denn mit den Couchkartoffeln, nur noch Bikepark und keine Touren mehr ?

Wobei, wenn wir Mittwoch ins neue Gebiet fahren ist es Bikepark ähnlich


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Juli 2012)

Arbeit kene zeitich. Ich sitz jetzt am Schreibtich und mach vorbereitende Buchführung, na super.

V+ das Gebiet ist genau das richtige für dein Leidwill, du kannst dich ja wie der Daywalker ja in der Umgebung umsehen.


----------



## R2-D2 (3. Juli 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ...
> Wobei, wenn wir Mittwoch ins neue Gebiet fahren ...




Etwas Neues an der WA?
Das will ich sehen.

(Vielleicht sind die erwähnten 35km auch nur 17km Anfahrt und dann zurück?)


----------



## surftigresa (3. Juli 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Etwas Neues an der WA?
> Das will ich sehen.
> 
> (Vielleicht sind die erwähnten 35km auch nur 17km Anfahrt und dann zurück?)



Ich hab's schon gesehen  es war so toll, es war so toll


----------



## Franky-X (4. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich hab's schon gesehen  es war so toll, es war so toll



Hab's auch gestern gesehen. 
Feine Trails - großes Kino - ungelöste Herausforderungen 
Heute leider keine Zeit 

Grüße
Franky


----------



## Juppidoo (4. Juli 2012)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (4. Juli 2012)

Das kannst du sein, allerdings müssen wir ein wenig kurbeln um dort anzukommen.

....aber dann .....


----------



## R2-D2 (4. Juli 2012)

"Das kannst du sein, allerdings müssen wir ein wenig kurbeln um dort anzukommen."

=> 





R2-D2 schrieb:


> ...
> (Vielleicht sind die erwähnten 35km auch nur 17km Anfahrt und dann zurück?)



habe mal eben gecheckt: 
passt ganz genau bis nach.......Schöllerhof!


----------



## Kaminfreund (4. Juli 2012)

Schöllerhof ? never ever !


----------



## Kaminfreund (4. Juli 2012)

Wir bleiben am Fluß !


----------



## Juppidoo (4. Juli 2012)

Grillen und Bier trinken
Gute Idee von Mark.


----------



## Kaminfreund (5. Juli 2012)

Ja Grill und Bier hätte ich auch gerne gehabt gestern. 

Letztendlich waren es 3,5 Std, 41,1 KM und 841 hm, aber wir haben uns tapfer geschlagen.

Wenn wir das Gebiet nochmal befahren,treffen wir uns in Glüder.

Ich hoffe es hat euch trotzdem gefallen.


----------



## Juppidoo (5. Juli 2012)

Morgen Mark,

ein wirklich super Trail, den kann man schon öfter und in verschiedenen Varianten fahren. Treffpunkt Glüder ist aber wirklich besser. Man kann dann vielleicht noch ein paar andere Sachen mit einbauen.

Danke für deinen unbändigen Einsatz für die Gruppe als Guide.


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Juli 2012)

ja, ja,
das war interessant gestern.

Ich sag mal, bis auf die Himmelsrichtung lag ich mit Schöllerhof nicht schlecht, oder?

Hat aber Spaß gemacht!

cu


----------



## surftigresa (5. Juli 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ja Grill und Bier hätte ich auch gerne gehabt gestern.
> 
> Letztendlich waren es 3,5 Std, 41,1 KM und 841 hm, aber wir haben uns tapfer geschlagen.
> 
> ...



Also so etwas haben die Beine schon gemeckert, als sie heute morgen schon wieder radeln sollten..... Trotzdem war es natürlich wieder ein Fest mit Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (5. Juli 2012)

Tach zusammen!

Nach mehrwöchiger Pause möchte ich am WE langsam wieder einsteigen. Langsam im Sinne von: Ruhig einige KM und Hömis, aber wenig wilde Trails....

Ich weiß, das gehört sich nicht, aber ist irgendwo etwas mit hohem Forstautobahngehalt geplant?

Gruß, Grobi


----------



## JohnnyT (5. Juli 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es hat euch trotzdem gefallen.



Na klar 
Und dabei haben wir immer noch nicht alle Sektionen durch an dem Spot.


Hey Herby,
schön dass du wieder trampeln darfst (oder einfach machst....)
Also, dieser gerade erwähnte Spot wäre bestimmt das richtige für dich zum langsam wieder reinkommen 
Oder komm doch mit Samstag ins Ahrtal. Die ersten 10km fahren wir den Ahrtalradweg.
Falls sonst noch jemand spontan mitkommen möchte am Samstag ins Ahrtal (nach 10km wird's auch technischer), kann sich gerne noch melden bei mir (Abfahrt 11:00 Uhr).


----------



## Juppidoo (6. Juli 2012)

Johnny,

wie lange wollt ihr da rumfahren und wer ist dabei?


----------



## Juppidoo (8. Juli 2012)

Total tolle Tour heute Ralf, super nette Leute. 

Euch noch viel Spass Sonntag.

Bis demnächst


----------



## surftigresa (8. Juli 2012)

Habe mir weibliche Verstärkung für Eure Herrenrunde besorgt 







Hat jemand Lust morgen Abend mit uns beiden Damen spielen zu gehen? Die kleine (blaue!) ist etwas übergewichtig, 16.5kg.... aber ansonsten sehr nett 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## bonsai.68 (8. Juli 2012)

Sieht gut aus die kleine!!!!! hat ganz schön lange Beine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (8. Juli 2012)

16,5 KG, whau, Respekt, wenn du das Teil dann auch noch mit nem Grinsen den Berg hochdrückst.

Aber nettes Geschoss!!!

Heute wird wohl niemand fahren, denke ich. 

Schöne Grüße

werde demnächst mal bei euren Feierabendrunden mit Jürgen aufkreuzen - habe jetzt Zeit und Muse


----------



## radjey (8. Juli 2012)

Schöne Fanes 
Wo soll es denn morgen Abend hingehen zum "Spielen" ?


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Juli 2012)

wir können ja ne Ü16 Rund machen 
Altenberg oder Glüder


----------



## herbyx (8. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Habe mir weibliche Verstärkung für Eure Herrenrunde besorgt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also Melli, 

das nenn ich mal dreist: Erst dem Ralf das Bike klemmen, und es dann auch noch ganz frech hier posten, kann mal jemand die Bullen rufen....

Schönes Ding!!!

Wie sieht es denn mit Mittwoch aus? Für ne Frührentnerrunde könnte es ( endlich ) schon wieder reichen...

Gruß, Grobi


----------



## surftigresa (8. Juli 2012)

radjey schrieb:


> Schöne Fanes
> Wo soll es denn morgen Abend hingehen zum "Spielen" ?



Freut mich, dass es Euch gefällt 

Der Vorschlag vom Langenfelder: Altenberg hört sich doch gut an! 18:00 Uhr oben am Wanderparkplatz direkt an den Ausfahrt Burscheid? Würde das bei Euch passen?

@Grobi,
sehr schön, dass Du wieder dabei bist!!!
Mittwoch, gerne auch, aber so lange kann ich nicht warten  

Und guck doch bitte noch mal genau hin. Mein Bike ist doch viel schöner als dem Ralf seins! 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Juli 2012)

okay ich bring mein Damenrad mit


----------



## JohnnyT (8. Juli 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Total tolle Tour heute Ralf, super nette Leute.
> 
> Euch noch viel Spass Sonntag.



Ja, war ne super Tour gestern 
Kannst du mir eine paar Bilder schicken oder dropboxen?

Heute ist leider ausgefallen, dafür war das Wetter gestern zu schön, und heute zu schlecht 

@ Melanie, herzlich Glückwunsch zum neuen Baby 
Endlich mal wieder ein ordentliches Bike in der Runde hier 

@ Grobi,
zum Glück hat Melanie die Damenausstattung (weisse Anbauteile) und ich die schwarze Männerausstattung


----------



## Juppidoo (8. Juli 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> okay ich bring mein Damenrad mit



Ich komme wahrscheinlich auch? 18.00 P&R Burscheid an der  A1.

Bin allerdings mit 15200g leicht untergewichtig, habe aber wohl trotzdem das höchste Systemgewicht


----------



## surftigresa (8. Juli 2012)

Dann musst Du bergauf meinen Rucksack nehmen ;-)


----------



## lhampe (8. Juli 2012)

ist ja so langsam die Fanes Pest hier! Haben wir ja alle Baustufen vertreten, Signiture, V2, V3

kann man ja ein Lokal Fanes Treffen machen. Gibt ja im 50 km Umkreis noch locker 4-5 weitere.

Viel Spaß bei der Mega. Würde die Strecke ja auch gerne mal fahren, aber nicht gleichzeitig mit anderen Verückten. Da war mir die Trail Trophy lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (9. Juli 2012)

weiß nicht, ob ich das heute bis 18:00 schaffe
bin also entweder am P&R, oder halt nicht...


----------



## herbyx (9. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen! 

Erbarmt sich mal jemand einen Termin für Mittwoch zu posten?

Ich würde es ja selber machen, aber bei mir bleiben 10 % Restrisiko das ich wg der Maloche nicht kommen kann, und das sieht dann ja etwas doof aus......

Gruß, Grobi


----------



## surftigresa (9. Juli 2012)

Ich kann es leider auch nicht 100% sagen.


----------



## Juppidoo (9. Juli 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Ja, war ne super Tour gestern
> Kannst du mir eine paar Bilder schicken oder dropboxen?
> 
> bla bla



Kann ich machen, hab aber deine Mailadresse wieder versemmelt.
Kannst du sie mir nochmal schicken?


----------



## wozibo (9. Juli 2012)

Heute Abend klingt interessant - ich bringe dann auch das übergewichtige Bike mit


----------



## Langenfelder (9. Juli 2012)

herbyx schrieb:


> Erbarmt sich mal jemand einen Termin für Mittwoch zu posten?
> 
> Ich würde es ja selber machen, aber bei mir bleiben 10 % Restrisiko das ich wg der Maloche nicht kommen kann, und das sieht dann ja etwas doof aus......


 

*ICH MACH`S NICHT*
bis gleich


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Juli 2012)

wer kommt ende Juli anfang August mit nach W.berg? 
27.07 oder 03.08 is ein Freitag


----------



## herbyx (10. Juli 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wer kommt ende Juli anfang August mit nach W.berg?
> 27.07 oder 03.08 is ein Freitag



Wenn meine Schulter hält, bin ich dabei. Dann wahrsch. lieber 03.08!


----------



## JohnnyT (10. Juli 2012)

herbyx schrieb:


> Erbarmt sich mal jemand einen Termin für Mittwoch zu posten?



Dann erbarme ich mich eben was zu posten:

Morgen, Mittwoch, wenn's Wetter einigermaßen passen sollte:
18:00 Uhr Glüder. Ob's tatsächlich klappt, steht hier morgen ca. 15:00 Uhr. OK? Jemand dabei, wenn/falls ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (10. Juli 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Dann erbarme ich mich eben was zu posten:
> 
> Morgen, Mittwoch, wenn's Wetter einigermaßen passen sollte:
> 18:00 Uhr Glüder. Ob's tatsächlich klappt, steht hier morgen ca. 15:00 Uhr. OK? Jemand dabei, wenn/falls ja?




Yep!!!!


----------



## Juppidoo (10. Juli 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wer kommt ende Juli anfang August mit nach W.berg?
> 27.07 oder 03.08 is ein Freitag



Wenn, dann 3.8, vorher bin ich noch im Urlaub.


----------



## surftigresa (11. Juli 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Wenn, dann 3.8, vorher bin ich noch im Urlaub.



Keine böse Absicht, aber bei mir ginge nur de 27.07 oder als Kompromiss Montag der 30. Bis Donnerstag der 02.


----------



## JohnnyT (11. Juli 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Dann erbarme ich mich eben was zu posten:
> 
> Morgen, Mittwoch, wenn's Wetter einigermaßen passen sollte:
> 18:00 Uhr Glüder. Ob's tatsächlich klappt, steht hier morgen ca. 15:00 Uhr. OK? Jemand dabei, wenn/falls ja?


 
OK, das ist einfach zu mies heute, 15 Grad, windig, nass. Also ich erbarme mich, den Treffpunkt wieder zu canceln.
Neuer Versuch: Morgen, gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort, besseres Wetter


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Juli 2012)

@ Mr. T
immernoch ohne mich

@ die anderen
an einem Montag das geht auch, nur mitten in der Woche is schlecht


----------



## surftigresa (11. Juli 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> OK, das ist einfach zu mies heute, 15 Grad, windig, nass. Also ich erbarme mich, den Treffpunkt wieder zu canceln.
> Neuer Versuch: Morgen, gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort, besseres Wetter


Besseres Wetter  Na da lehnt sich aber einer ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (11. Juli 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> OK, das ist einfach zu mies heute, 15 Grad, windig, nass. Also ich erbarme mich, den Treffpunkt wieder zu canceln.
> Neuer Versuch: Morgen, gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort, besseres Wetter



Warum das denn, das Wetter ist doch gut???? Ich hab mir mit Mühe heute freigeschaufelt, das ist doch Käse!!!


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juli 2012)

grobi kennt kein regenradar? in spät. ner stunde schifft es wieder.


----------



## hummock (11. Juli 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> OK, das ist einfach zu mies heute, 15 Grad, windig, nass. Also ich erbarme mich, den Treffpunkt wieder zu canceln.



das hätte ich Sonntag besser auch gemacht







aber zwischendurch wurde "mann" immer mal wieder gebadet






letzte Flussüberquerung,es gibt sogar Brücken,wenn auch steile wo sich
noch manch einer gelegt hat 






waren dann wieder 91km feinster Ardennenmodder und es hat *Spaß* gemacht 

@Onkel Sonntag: trotz durchfahren in der Ergebnisliste als"DNF"
                        gelistet, 91km-ca.1800hm-13,7km/h


----------



## Juppidoo (11. Juli 2012)

Uli, aus deiner Kindheit gibt es bestimmt ein ungelöstes Problem. Laß uns mal drüber reden.


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Juli 2012)

also ich fahr nicht durch so ein Modder und schon gar nicht durch einen so reissenden Fluss

Ulli du Tier


----------



## hummock (11. Juli 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Uli, aus deiner Kindheit gibt es bestimmt ein ungelöstes Problem. Laß uns mal drüber reden.



Ja,ich mußte immer mit den "Schmuddelkindern" spielen,auch wenn
ich das nicht wollte 

das hat sich bis heute nicht geändert


----------



## on any sunday (11. Juli 2012)

Was waren das noch Zeiten, abends im Dunkeln Schnecken essen.


----------



## JohnnyT (11. Juli 2012)

herbyx schrieb:


> Warum das denn, das Wetter ist doch gut???? Ich hab mir mit Mühe heute freigeschaufelt, das ist doch Käse!!!



Wie? Erst wochenlang sich nicht blicken lassen, und dann direkt hier rum motzen

Nee, ohne Spaß, bin echt froh heute nicht gefahren zu sein....

Meine Ankündigung für morgen muss ich leider auch wieder zurück ziehen, natürlich nicht wegen dem Wetter, sondern wegen Zeitmangel-Urlaubsvorbereitungs-Stress 

@ Uli, super, du Killer!!! Cooler Ganzkörperanzug


----------



## R2-D2 (12. Juli 2012)

hummock schrieb:


> ...
> waren dann wieder 91km feinster Ardennenmodder...



ähh, warum nimmst Du denn kein Schutzblech??


----------



## on any sunday (12. Juli 2012)

Irgendwelche Steckschutzbleche halten in den Ardennen von Zwölf bis Mittags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (12. Juli 2012)

werden die im laufe der tour nicht zu schwer? da bleibt doch jeder dreck dran kleben


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juli 2012)

könnte man ja in ner pause mal kurz vom gröbsten schlamm befreien. ach nee, der uli macht ja keine pause, der will ja aufs treppchen. dann muß man natürlich auch 6 1/2 stunden vollkörperschlamm ertragen. erinnert mich an meine wilden mopedzeiten bei den pommesfressern. aber wenigstens mußte ich nicht damals treten


----------



## hummock (12. Juli 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> aber wenigstens mußte ich nicht damals treten



machste doch heute auch nicht,dafür mehr Zeit zum posten:Beiträge: 10.469




Lieber total versifft  als so ein Blech am Bike

Gruß
Ohneschutzblechfahrer


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juli 2012)

hummock schrieb:


> machste doch heute auch nicht...



ich glaub, ich muß mehr treten als du. immerhin schleppe ich locker 20kg mehr schwabbel mit mir rum und mein rad wiegt mind 4kg mehr als deins. von den rolleigenschaften der big betty ganz zu schweigen 

und trotzdem war ich heute unterwegs. sogar ohne schutzbleche (leider). dementsprechend sah ich hinterher auch aus :kotz:

aber natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit deiner premium-ardennen-fango-heilerde


----------



## R2-D2 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube ja, das ist ein großer Fake vom Uli! 

Die fahren 90km sauber auf Asfalt und dann gibt es kurz vor der Fotostation ein Dreckbecken, in dem sich die Fahrer für die Fotos "schick" machen,  






Für die Bikes gibt es dann Mud-Sprays, wie bei den SUV-Stadtmenschen:


----------



## JohnnyT (15. Juli 2012)

Und was habt ihr heute so gemacht bei dem schönen Wetter ?

Viel Grüße aus Les2Alpes, dem besten Bikepark Europas, der hier oben auf 3200müN anfängt (für die Skifahrer hoch bis 3600), 2300 Tiefenmeter um Stück


----------



## hansmeier (15. Juli 2012)

Dreckeliger Angeber.


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Juli 2012)

zum Glück is keiner da der das lesen kann, sind alle im Urlaub, nur ich nich


----------



## Unikum777 (16. Juli 2012)

Da hinten rechts sehe ich doch ne Wolke! 

Viel Spaß und schön auf die Knochen aufpassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (16. Juli 2012)

Bor, ist das ekelig. Da möchte ich nie hin!  Bleibt gesund


----------



## Alterspräsident (16. Juli 2012)

Neid, viel Spaß für die Fanes-Connection
Gruß chris


----------



## bonsai.68 (16. Juli 2012)

immer diese Urlaubsbilder, furchtbar!!!!
Vie Spaß Ihr Federwegjunkies!!!


----------



## Miss Neandertal (16. Juli 2012)

Menno, und hier regnet es mal wieder

Wo sind eigentlich eure Ski????

Ciao und viel Spaß


----------



## psy6000 (19. Juli 2012)

Ist am Freitag/Samstag einer auf der Downhillstrecke Wupperhof?


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Juli 2012)

ne ich glaub nich, die meisten von uns befinden sich im Urlaub und meistens fahren wir doch mehr Enduro. Den Leide DH fahren wir aber auch und nicht nur den  da gibt es auch noch ein paar andere schöne Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psy6000 (19. Juli 2012)

mhh, schade... gibt es denn in der Nähe noch etwas interessantes mit gleichwertigem Niveau?


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Juli 2012)

ja


----------



## psy6000 (20. Juli 2012)

und wo?


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juli 2012)

Schöllerhof


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Juli 2012)

Burgholz / Fauna
oder du solltest dich mal hier melden http://www.dirtstylers.de/ oder beim Cycleman ín Solingen. 
Lt deinem Profil passt das besser es sei den du möchtest dich umorientieren


----------



## bonsai.68 (20. Juli 2012)

Unter Grischatrails 2012 gibt es ein paar schöne Bildchen!!!!!


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Juli 2012)

ich bin neidisch und schön das du heil wieder da bist


----------



## DoubleU (21. Juli 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Unter Grischatrails 2012 gibt es ein paar schöne Bildchen!!!!!



Wir kennen uns zwar nicht, aber Hammer Fotos!


----------



## psy6000 (21. Juli 2012)

ja die bilder sind traumhaft, wo war das?


----------



## DoubleU (21. Juli 2012)

Grischa ist ne andere Bezeichnung für Graubünden/Schweiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (21. Juli 2012)

morgen jemand lust? so gegen 10? langsames tempo


----------



## surftigresa (21. Juli 2012)

So, während der Ralf heute einen faulen Tag machen durfte, hab' ich es bereits vollbracht:
Megavalanche-Finisher 2012 

Nachdem ich mir am Mittwoch bei ner doofen Aktion noch eine Rippenprellung geholt habe, liefen Quali und Rennen zwar alles andere als schmerz-, aber immerhin sturzfrei Jetzt bin ich überglücklich, dass es trotzdem noch geklappt hat!

Morgens früh um 6 mit nem Bike auf einem Gletscher zu fahren lässt doch leichte Selbstzweifel aufkommen...... unten im Ziel ist das Grinsen dafür aber dann umso fetter  Ein absolutes Wahnsinnserlebnis!!!

Und als Belohnung darf ich morgen dem Ralf zugucken  und all den anderen Stars.....

Viele Grüsse von der Sonneninsel,
Melli

P.s. @ Micha, "wie immer" sehr sehr geile Bilder


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Juli 2012)

ne ne ne ich komm grad aus dem Phantasialand, man ist das anstrengend. Da ist ein Tag im Bikepark leichter und was liest man da,
Meli kann man dich den nicht ein mal alleine lassen. Trotzdem glückwunsch und gute besserung


----------



## herbyx (21. Juli 2012)

Glückwunsch Melli!!!!!!!!

Du hast es ja immerhin fast unverletzt geschafft. Jetzt mußt Du nur noch auf den Ralf aufpassen!

@ Ralf: Mach et Otze!!!!!


----------



## bonsai.68 (22. Juli 2012)

Zeig denen mal wo der Hammer hängt, kommt Gesund wieder!!!!


----------



## herbyx (22. Juli 2012)

So, wer dann nochmal Lust auf ne Mittwochsrunde hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13195

Gruß, Grobi


----------



## surftigresa (22. Juli 2012)

herbyx schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Melli!!!!!!!!
> 
> Du hast es ja immerhin fast unverletzt geschafft. Jetzt mußt Du nur noch auf den Ralf aufpassen!
> 
> @ Ralf: Mach et Otze!!!!!



Danke! Hab' auf den Ralf besser aufgepasst, als er auch mich  Hab' ihn zumindest schon mal heil nach Köln gebracht

Mittwoch.... wenn nicht noch ein Wunder geschieht, wird das bei mir noch nichts


----------



## JohnnyT (23. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Danke! Hab' auf den Ralf besser aufgepasst, als er auch mich  Hab' ihn zumindest schon mal heil nach Köln gebracht



Danke dafür 
Aber auf mein Rad habe ich nicht gut genug aufgepasst. 2 Speichenbrüche im Rennen haben mich jeweils kurz zum Anhalten gezwungen, aber trotzdem habe ich es geschafft, 253 Verrückte (von 300) nicht an mir vorbeizulassen

Wie Melanie schon sagte, das war ein Wahnsinns "Mega" Erlebnis 
ALARMA !!!!

@ Grobi,
wenn bis Mittwoch meine Laufräder wieder rund laufen bin ich dabei
wieviel Tiefenmeter bietest du denn?


----------



## hummock (23. Juli 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> habe ich es geschafft 253 Verrückte (von 300) nicht an mir vorbeizulassen



Hallo Ralf,

da hast Du ja praktisch mit einem Bein auf dem Treppchen gestanden

Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (23. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## herbyx (23. Juli 2012)

herbyx schrieb:


> @ Grobi,
> wenn bis Mittwoch meine Laufräder wieder rund laufen bin ich dabei
> wieviel Tiefenmeter bietest du denn?




Schön das Ihr einigermaßen heil wieder zurück seid, und für die tollen Platzierungen 

Also: Für unsere special guests werden wir auch ein paar Tiefenmeter importieren. Aber nicht das der Johnny dann die Ellbogen ausfährt und die Anderen vom Trail drängt.......

Sie mal zu, wir wollen Bercht erstattet bekommen!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## herbyx (23. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Juli 2012)

schön das du es heil in die heimat geschafft hast und nur 47 bekloppte hinter die lassen kontest.
für mittwoch muss ich mal sehen ob ich es schaffe


----------



## Unikum777 (23. Juli 2012)

Gut, dass Ihr wieder (halbwegs) heile zurück seid.
Glückwunsch zur tollen Platzierung, die Quali konnte ich ja schon online im Büro verfolgen (Ach ne, da musste ich ja schwer arbeiten... )

Edit:
Ralf, hast bzw. hättest ja sogar die Antje Kramer versägt


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Juli 2012)

herbyx schrieb:


> So, wer dann nochmal Lust auf ne Mittwochsrunde hat:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13195
> 
> Gruß, Grobi


 
Moin,
startet jemand aus Köln und hätte noch einen Platz für 1 Bike plus meine Wenigkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (23. Juli 2012)

ich bin für Mittwoch raus.
Hab auch den Termin für nächsten Freitag rausgenommen, ARBEIT. Bleibt mit nur der Sonntag für Willingen oder Malmedy, Winterberg geht an einem Sonntag garnicht.
Irgendeiner der für Sonntag 05.08 noch keine Fahrkarte hat ?


----------



## bonsai.68 (23. Juli 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ich bin für Mittwoch raus.
> Hab auch den Termin für nächsten Freitag rausgenommen, ARBEIT. Bleibt mit nur der Sonntag für Willingen oder Malmedy, Winterberg geht an einem Sonntag garnicht.
> Irgendeiner der für Sonntag 05.08 noch keine Fahrkarte hat ?



Ich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unikum777 (23. Juli 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Bleibt mit nur der Sonntag für Willingen oder Malmedy, Winterberg geht an einem Sonntag garnicht.



Hab ja auch nur den Sonntag, von daher: irgendwas kriegen wir da schon hin


----------



## surftigresa (23. Juli 2012)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Edit:
> Ralf, hast bzw. hättest ja sogar die Antje Kramer versägt



Hehehe, immer diese Fernseh(Internet)- Sportler 

Jetzt muss ich aber mal ein bisschen die Ehre der Damen verteidigen! 

Die einzelnen Läufe sind untereinander nicht vergleichbar. Samstag früh war der wärmste Morgen der Woche und wir haben uns auf dem Gletscher ziemlich übel durch weichen Schnee und Wasser kämpfen müssen. Teilweise ging nur noch schieben, es rollte einfach nicht mehr. Sonntag war der kälteste Morgen der Woche und der Gletscher war hart und einfach perfekt zu fahren. Bis ganz unten hin. Ich denke mal, dass das ca. 10 Minuten und einiges an fehlenden Körner für die restliche Strecke ausgemacht hat.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinner war der Schnellste aus dem Amateurlauf am Sonntag z.B. auch schneller als der Schnellste der Challenger am Samstag. Und laut Quali waren die Challenger alle schneller als die Amateuer.....

Aber: damit möchte ich die Leistung von Ralf auf keinen Fall schmälern!!! Das war wirklich sensationell  Er hat oben beim Start schon alles richtig gemacht und die guten Gletscherbedingungen gekonnt genutzt. Während  Ralf schon lange weg war, ist die Hälfte der Fahrer ihm auf dem Hosenboden hinterhergerutscht 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Juli 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Ich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

kommste also mit nach Malmedy  
damit ist die zweite Fahrkarte gelöst
dann nehme ich im Teamtransporter den Herby und den Bonsai mit, incl. Räder
können noch 5 Räder mit ( nur ohne Fahrer )


----------



## bonsai.68 (23. Juli 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> kommste also mit nach Malmedy
> damit ist die zweite Fahrkarte gelöst
> dann nehme ich im Teamtransporter den Herby und den Bonsai mit, incl. Räder
> können noch 5 Räder mit ( nur ohne Fahrer )



warum nicht Willingen?


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Juli 2012)

da waren wir noch nicht


----------



## Kaminfreund (24. Juli 2012)

:kotz::kotz:Am 5. bin ich in Duisburg :kotz:


----------



## Franky-X (24. Juli 2012)

Chris Akrigg ist back - nach langer verletzungsbedingter Pause mit neuem mitreißendem Video:

Der Typ fährt so unglaublich geschmeidig...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/42557564"]Chris Akrigg-The Turning Point on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## bonsai.68 (24. Juli 2012)

kennste das schon  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xQ-8jVlaYb8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (24. Juli 2012)

was macht ihr für eine aufsehn? so fahren wir doch bei unseren Feierabendrunden immer ( aber nur wenn ihr nicht dabei seit)


----------



## psy6000 (24. Juli 2012)

nicht schlecht


----------



## hansmeier (24. Juli 2012)




----------



## psy6000 (24. Juli 2012)

hab auch mal ein Video raus gekramt:

- [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQWLNSGoM2E&feature=related"]Anthill re-edit - 'Don't Follow Me' - MTB film      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juli 2012)

Warum erinnert mich sowas immer hieran? [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhzdYpcHgG0&feature=related"]Happy, hopping baby lambs      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## surftigresa (24. Juli 2012)

herbyx schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Sie mal zu, wir wollen Bercht erstattet bekommen!!!



ok,ok, hab' mal angefangen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9722436#post9722436

Bericht von Quali und Rennen folgt (hoffentlich) morgen...

Fehlt nur noch das Video von Ralf  und selbstverständlich seine Ergänzungen und Richtigstellungen zum Bericht 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Juppidoo (24. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ok,ok, hab' mal angefangen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9722436#post9722436
> 
> ...



Wo war denn Markus, wollte der nicht auch mit?

Bin momentan auf Malle, die wenigen Trails abgrasen, aber bei saugutem Wetter

Bis demnächst

Jürgen


----------



## JohnnyT (24. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ok,ok, hab' mal angefangen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9722436#post9722436
> 
> ...



Hey Melli, super klasse Bericht, ich bin begeistert 
Das bringt mich jetzt ja richtig in Zugzwang, schnell ein Video fertigzustellen..........


----------



## surftigresa (24. Juli 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Wo war denn Markus, wollte der nicht auch mit?
> 
> Bin momentan auf Malle, die wenigen Trails abgrasen, aber bei saugutem Wetter
> 
> ...



Nimm den Kopf aus dem Sangria-Eimer und lies noch mal in Ruhe den Bericht.... da steht auch, wo wir Markus "verloren" haben 

Schönen Urlaub!

@Ralf,
genau das war meine Absicht 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (25. Juli 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Hey Melli, super klasse Bericht, ich bin begeistert
> Das bringt mich jetzt ja richtig in Zugzwang, schnell ein Video fertigzustellen..........




Nix da, vorher sind noch mindestens ein halbes Dutzend Finale Videos fällig!!!


----------



## Franky-X (25. Juli 2012)

psy6000 schrieb:


> hab auch mal ein Video raus gekramt:
> 
> - Anthill re-edit - 'Don't Follow Me' - MTB film      - YouTube



Die Namen im Abspann sind ein natürlich ein Fake - wer gut aufgepasst hat, hat´s bemerkt - die Rider sind:

 Herbyx & Franky-x


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Nimm den Kopf aus dem Sangria-Eimer und lies noch mal in Ruhe den Bericht.... da steht auch, wo wir Markus "verloren" haben
> 
> Schönen Urlaub!
> 
> ...



Wie komm ich zum Bericht, Meli?


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juli 2012)

biste wirklich so benebelt? sind doch 2 links weiter oben. scroll mal rauf auf deinem schmartfooohn!

heute übrigens ahrtal bei 30° - lecko mio war das heiß!


----------



## Langenfelder (25. Juli 2012)

kann ich toppen 32 Düsseldorf Innenstadt


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juli 2012)

und, wie waren die trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (25. Juli 2012)

Eng 110 Stufen also ein schöner flowiger uphill


----------



## Juppidoo (26. Juli 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> biste wirklich so benebelt? sind doch 2 links weiter oben. scroll mal rauf auf deinem schmartfooohn!
> 
> heute übrigens ahrtal bei 30° - lecko mio war das heiß!



Les ich später, das iPhone ist zu fummelig


----------



## surftigresa (26. Juli 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Les ich später, das iPhone ist zu fummelig


Jaja, vielleicht hast Du die Sangria bis dahin ja auch wieder ausgeschwitzt


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Juli 2012)

Herby, danke nochmal für das gestrige Shutteln und Guiden. Das mit dem berghochshutteln im Solingen hatte ich aber eigentlich inklusive erwartet, da war ich dann doch etwas enttäuscht von Dir 

Alles in Allem aber nette Truppe, hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## S.F. (26. Juli 2012)

Hi Jungs! Coole Tour gestern! Danke fürs mitnehmen
Jürgen: Respekt nochmal, dass Du dich an der Kante doch überwunden hast. 

Peter hat mir hier gerade noch die Politur angegeben, nach der ihr gefragt hattet um die Litevilles aufzuhübschen: Autosol Aluminium Polish


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Peter hat mir hier gerade noch die Politur angegeben, nach der ihr gefragt hattet um die Litevilles aufzuhübschen: Autosol Aluminium Polish


 
Sowas hätte ich auch gern


----------



## derAndre (26. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hi Jungs! Coole Tour gestern! Danke fürs mitnehmen
> Jürgen: Respekt nochmal, dass Du dich an der Kante doch überwunden hast.



Eieiei, höre ich da wieder kamikaze Supergrobi raus? Du lässt im Moment nix aus was? Frei nach dem Motto nach dem Sturz direkt wieder rauf aufs Pferd. Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen und hätte sogar frei bekommen von zu Hause aber die Vorbereitungen nehmen mich zu sehr ein.


----------



## S.F. (26. Juli 2012)

Na klar! Gleich wieder hoch und los! So macht man das doch!?
Sah letztendlich sehr geschmeidig aus! 
Ansonsten eh alles Kopfsache! 

Ferkelmann: das Leidwill? 

Autosol: klick


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Juli 2012)

welche kante?


----------



## herbyx (26. Juli 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Herby, danke nochmal für das gestrige Shutteln und Guiden. Das mit dem berghochshutteln im Solingen hatte ich aber eigentlich inklusive erwartet, da war ich dann doch etwas enttäuscht von Dir
> 
> Alles in Allem aber nette Truppe, hat Spaß gemacht




Aber gerne doch, ich hoffe Du lässt Dich mal wieder blicken!

@S.F.: Ebenfalls gerne, und danke für den Polish Tip!

@ Andre´: Was heißt denn kamikaze Grobi-das fliegen klappt doch super, wenn ich jetzt noch das landen....... Schönen Urlaub!

Mir hats auch großen Spaß gemacht, bis demnächst im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsai.68 (26. Juli 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> welche kante?



zum Campingplatz runter


----------



## surftigresa (26. Juli 2012)

Grobi, bist Du auf dem Grill der Camper gelandet??????

Gruss,
Melli, die lieber biken als laestern wuerde....... ;-)


----------



## S.F. (27. Juli 2012)

Nein, dafür muss er sich beim nächsten Mal stärker von der Kante abdrücken. 
Und warum lästerst Du und gehst nicht biken? 
*duckundweg*
srry, bin ja nur Gast hier


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Juli 2012)

für`s lästern bin ich zuständig.
Meli ohne irgendeine Blesur, ist keine Meli


----------



## herbyx (27. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Grobi, bist Du auf dem Grill der Camper gelandet??????
> 
> Gruss,
> Melli, die lieber biken als laestern wuerde....... ;-)




Die wollen mich doch nich, an mir is doch nix dran...


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juli 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> für`s lästern bin ich zuständig.
> Meli ohne irgendeine Blesur, ist keine Meli



Das ist doch gar nicht wahr  Das letze Aua ist schon über ein Jahr her!!!!!

@Grobi,
sehr selbstbewusst


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das ist doch gar nicht wahr  Das letze Aua ist schon über ein Jahr her!!!!!



Verletzungen im Ausland zählen nicht?


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. Juli 2012)

Sollen wir denn Mittwoch von Glüder starten, um die Runde Müngsten-Remscheid- Bremsenfeld !!!-Staumauer-BlackHawk-Glüder zu rocken ?


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juli 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Sollen wir denn Mittwoch von Glüder starten, um die Runde Müngsten-Remscheid- Bremsenfeld !!!-Staumauer-BlackHawk-Glüder zu rocken ?



geht es da um die Geschichte? 

Mit Startpunkt Glüder könnte ich mich anfreunden, liegt mehr oder weniger auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyT (30. Juli 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Sollen wir denn Mittwoch von Glüder starten, um die Runde Müngsten-Remscheid- Bremsenfeld !!!-Staumauer-BlackHawk-Glüder zu rocken ?


 
Sehr gerne


----------



## Juppidoo (30. Juli 2012)

Bin aus Malle aus Familien- und Bikeurlaub zurück.
Nur zum Biken sicherlich nicht erste Wahl ausser für RR.
Für Mi wird es wohl etwas knapp bei mir, packe das Rad aber vorsichtshalber ein.

1000de hm im Berg als Einziger ohne Aua, dann 500 Meter Straße - Schlagloch und 

Vielleicht bis Mittwoch


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juli 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> dann 500 Meter Straße - Schlagloch und



ich dachte, ihr habt generell plastikkostüm-pflicht


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. Juli 2012)

@ enrgy - ja die Geschichte 
@ Ralf - eine Ja Stimme reicht - ich gebe den Termin ein
@ Juppi - gib Gummi


----------



## Juppidoo (30. Juli 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich dachte, ihr habt generell plastikkostüm-pflicht



Das haben nur die Kegelvereine, die sich morgens um 6 die leeren Sangriaeimer aufsetzten.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juli 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> @ enrgy - ja die Geschichte...



na gut, dann werde ich mich mal eintragen. bin gespannt, welche neuen geschichten ihr da ausgegraben habt (im wahrsten sinne des wortes )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (30. Juli 2012)

@Energy,
faehrst Du wirklich noch MTB????? 

*ganzschnellwegduck*
Melli


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Energy,
> faehrst Du wirklich noch MTB?????
> 
> *ganzschnellwegduck*
> Melli




Ja, EMM-TEE-BEE, oldschool, so wie es sich gehört, mit de Räders am Boden und nicht verkappten Freeride Kram! Geht ja bei euch scheinbar nix mehr ohne Plaste-Schoner und Airtime


----------



## hansmeier (30. Juli 2012)

Airtime is aber auch was feines... wenn man denn hoch kommt.


----------



## surftigresa (30. Juli 2012)

vor allem wenn man sanft landet.....


----------



## Langenfelder (30. Juli 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ja, EMM-TEE-BEE, *oldschool*, so wie es sich gehört, mit de Räders am Boden und nicht verkappten Freeride Kram! Geht ja bei euch scheinbar nix mehr ohne Plaste-Schoner und Airtime


 
in Lykra, ( Wurstpelle ) und schön Bunt, 
ich kann am Mi nicht, hab nicht das passende Rad


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. Juli 2012)

langenfelder schrieb:


> in lykra, ( wurstpelle ) und schÃ¶n bunt,
> ich kann am mi nicht, hab nicht das passende rad



????? ð²ð


----------



## hansmeier (30. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> vor allem wenn man sanft landet.....



"Runter kommen sie alle!"


----------



## herbyx (31. Juli 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> in Lykra, ( Wurstpelle ) und schön Bunt,
> ich kann am Mi nicht, hab nicht das passende Rad




Nich so mädchenhaft, ging am Samstag doch auch mit dem Damenrad!


----------



## S.F. (31. Juli 2012)

Njaaaa, CC und Lycra kann halt jeder... 
Sonntag ist Andi mit nem 120mm CC Bike mitgefahren.... da dachte ich mir auch: Wozu braucht man eigentlich ein Enduro???? Der Sack ist fast alles mitgefahren... (und "früher hat man ja auch mit 100mm WC DH Siege eingefahren...)


----------



## Juppidoo (31. Juli 2012)

Früher als ich das Salz ins Meer gekippt hab war eh alles besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (31. Juli 2012)

Wow, Du warst das??.


----------



## S.F. (31. Juli 2012)




----------



## Franky-X (31. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Njaaaa, CC und Lycra kann halt jeder...
> Sonntag ist Andi mit nem 120mm CC Bike mitgefahren.... da dachte ich mir auch: Wozu braucht man eigentlich ein Enduro???? Der Sack ist fast alles mitgefahren... (und "früher hat man ja auch mit 100mm WC DH Siege eingefahren...)



Ja ja, die guten (bunten) alten Zeiten...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ETziC9oBtM"]John Tomac MTB ride      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Alterspräsident (31. Juli 2012)

yeah
Wenn ich es schaffe von Zwickau rechtzeitig nach Hause zu kommen werde morgen bei der Runde dabei sein.
Gruß chris


----------



## R2-D2 (31. Juli 2012)

Enrgy goes MTB! Old School rules!

Das muss ich sehen und bin dabei!


----------



## surftigresa (31. Juli 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> in Lykra, ( Wurstpelle ) und schön Bunt,
> ich kann am Mi nicht, hab nicht das passende Rad



Komm Peter!
Ich komme auch mit meiner kleinen Übergewichtigen und meinen Rippchen Schneller als wir bist Du auf jeden Fall!!!!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Juli 2012)

vieleicht schaff ich es doch aber versprechen kann ich nichts


----------



## Juppidoo (31. Juli 2012)

Nehme mein Rad mal mit, bin aber skeptisch ob es zeitlich klappt. Peter du kannst mein Schluchtenrad für morgen haben, musst du dir nur abholen.


----------



## stahlgabi (1. August 2012)

ich erhöhe dann mal die Frauenquote - irgendjemand muss ja den Mädchenpart übernehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (1. August 2012)

Hallo, ich hab mich auch mal angemeldet ...ein paar kenne ich ja schon, bis später.


----------



## Enrgy (1. August 2012)

So langsam kommt die Teilnehmerzahl in TT oder T3 Regionen...
Gut, daß ich Licht eingepackt hab


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. August 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> vieleicht schaff ich es doch aber versprechen kann ich nichts



Mensch Peter, das Dach kannste doch offen stehen lassen bis morgen - es regnet doch nicht


----------



## natureboy79 (1. August 2012)

man,das wird ja heute abend bei euch ein fröhlicher rudelbums...
sieht stark nach zwei 2 gruppen aus.


----------



## Franky-X (1. August 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> man,das wird ja heute abend bei euch ein fröhlicher rudelbums...
> sieht stark nach zwei 2 gruppen aus.



Denke auch das wir 2 Gruppen machen sollten - 13 Leute auf´m Trail ist definitiv zu viel, erinnere da gerne an letzte Woche.


----------



## Juppidoo (1. August 2012)

Vielleicht eine Frauengruppe und eine Männergruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (1. August 2012)

ich komme mit dem Damenrad, also bin ich in der Frauengruppe

bis gleich


----------



## surftigresa (1. August 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine Frauengruppe und eine Männergruppe


 
Dagegen!!!! Ich hab' doch mein Bike extra nur wegen Euch eingepackt....


----------



## hansmeier (1. August 2012)

Euch viel Spaß heute Abend. Trails sind gut in Schuss. Matsch hält sich in Grenzen...


----------



## Enrgy (1. August 2012)

Na, da war der BlackHawk wohl wirklich black, als ihr da runter seid? Am Auto wars schon recht duster ...

Entgegen den vor dem Start von skrupellosen Gesellen geschürten Befürchtungen gabs dann doch ein paar neue Spuren für mich, die sich sogar mal öfter probieren werde  

Und, ups, bergauf war ich nicht der Letzte. Muß wohl am Rad liegen, ist halt ne CC-Rakete


----------



## Franky-X (2. August 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Und, ups, bergauf war ich nicht der Letzte. Muß wohl am Rad liegen, ist halt ne CC-Rakete



Nee der war ich - bin nun endlich auch zu Hause angekommen
55 km - 1500 hm 

Hab auch schon brav die Bilder in die Dropbox hochgeladen. Wer noch eine Freigabe möchte (und noch keine hat, einige habe ich schon eingeladen - schaut bitte erst in Eure Email) schickt mir seine Email per pn.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Kaminfreund (2. August 2012)

@ enrgy, schönes Rad aber die Gabel ...................

....und entgegen aller Befürchtungen ist die große Gruppe sehr homogen gefahren, hat Spaß gemacht.

Nächste Woche stelle ich Burgholz ein !


----------



## cycleman (2. August 2012)

Als ich kurz vorm Laden war, kamen mir schon Autos mit Licht entgegen. Auf den Blackhawk im Blindflug hätte ich kein Bock gehabt. Wie wars denn? Seit ihr den tatsächlich noch gefahren?


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. August 2012)

War schon ziemlich dunkel und als Erstbefahrer war er für mich nicht ganz ohne.
Im letzten Büchsenlicht gings dann nach Glüder.


----------



## H-P (2. August 2012)

Am Blackhawk habe ich die Sonnenbrille ausgezogen,  kam mir dann richtig hell vor.

Schöne Runde, hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Enrgy (2. August 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> @ enrgy, schönes Rad aber die Gabel ...................



Was ist mit der Gabel? Leftys in 160mm gibts ja leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (2. August 2012)

H-P schrieb:


> Am Blackhawk habe ich die Sonnenbrille ausgezogen,  kam mir dann richtig hell vor.



Nachts sind alle Bäume grau


----------



## surftigresa (3. August 2012)

War schon grenzwertig..... aber das macht es doch manchmal aus 

Für nächste Woche bin ich leider raus  den Abend verbringe ich in Erlenbach und Umgebung.... Schade, schade, ich wollte doch unbedingt noch mal zur Burg!!!!! Beantrage Wiederholung für KW34!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## psy6000 (4. August 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Downhillstrecke an Schlossburg noch existent ist, hatte die Tage gehört, dass die wohl abgerissen wurde. 
Außerdem würde ich dann auch gerne wissen wo die ungefähr ist.

Danke


----------



## JohnnyT (7. August 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ... Schade, schade, ich wollte doch unbedingt noch mal zur Burg!!!!!



Wieso den Burg Da wo wir morgen fahren, da gibt's keine Burg, nur Holz 
Übrigens, ich war dort heute auch schon unterwegs. Bringt mal alle ne Machete mit, die Wege sind extrem zugewachsen.....


----------



## hansmeier (7. August 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Wieso den Burg Da wo wir morgen fahren, da gibt's keine Burg, nur Holz
> Übrigens, ich war dort heute auch schon unterwegs. Bringt mal alle ne Machete mit, die Wege sind extrem zugewachsen.....



In der Tat... meine Arme sehen derzeit aus wie von einem ritzenden Teenager.


----------



## Juppidoo (7. August 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Wieso den Burg Da wo wir morgen fahren, da gibt's keine Burg, nur Holz
> Übrigens, ich war dort heute auch schon unterwegs. Bringt mal alle ne Machete mit, die Wege sind extrem zugewachsen.....



Die hättste ja wenigstens mit HansMeier freimachen können.  Dann muss das unser Guide morgen früh noch machen. Einmal mit der G-Klasse bei ner Probefahrt durch.


----------



## surftigresa (7. August 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Wieso den Burg Da wo wir morgen fahren, da gibt's keine Burg, nur Holz
> ....



Du hast mir doch kürzlich erst selber erklärt, dass da nicht nur Holz, sondern auch Burg ist 

Wünsche Euch viel Spass!


----------



## pommes5 (8. August 2012)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wo in Solingen und nahem Umland sinnvoll gebrauchte Räder zu kaufen sind? Ich brauch ne Stadtkiste mit fest installiertem Licht und Schutzblechen für die tägliche Fahrt zwischen Bahnhof und Wohnung. Wär dankbar für nen Tipp. 

Falls jemand was passendes rumstehen hat und loswerden will kann er/sie sich natürlich auch melden


----------



## R2-D2 (8. August 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wo in Solingen und nahem Umland sinnvoll gebrauchte Räder zu kaufen sind? Ich brauch ne Stadtkiste mit fest installiertem Licht und Schutzblechen für die tägliche Fahrt zwischen Bahnhof und Wohnung. Wär dankbar für nen Tipp.
> 
> Falls jemand was passendes rumstehen hat und loswerden will kann er/sie sich natürlich auch melden



Heißt sinnvoll kaufen = günstig kaufen?
- Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten mein verwahrlostes Herrenrad dem ADFC gespendet, die hübschen die Dinger auf und verkaufen die dann recht günstig. Vielleicht mal beim ADFC vor Ort nachfragen.
- Manche Fahrradhändler nehmen auch Räder in Zahlung und verkaufen die dann als Gebrauchtrad.
- Ansonsten die Vertsteigerungen der Fundbüros der Städte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (8. August 2012)

Burgholz, immer wieder eine Reise wert.

Nette Truppe mit einigen neuen Gesichtern


----------



## pommes5 (9. August 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Heißt sinnvoll kaufen = günstig kaufen?



Halt ein fahrbereites Fahrrad für <100 Euro das man mal probe fahren kann um zu sehen ob die Größe passt. Schaltung egal, Bremse sollte halt n bißchen bremsen, aber es muss streng genommen nichtmal ne V-Brake sein. Halt ne fahrbereite Schrottkiste, die gefahrlos am Bahnhof gelassen werden kann.


----------



## Ratinger (9. August 2012)

Völlig überraschend eine der besten Touren im Burgholz ever mit einer ganz tollen Truppe. Bergauf GA 1 mit dem Endurobike ist auch eine prima Herausforderung an die Balance.


----------



## Pardus (9. August 2012)

guckst Du!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13258

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Langenfelder (10. August 2012)

Feierabendrunden im Ahrtal, ha ha ha bei einer anfahrt von  80 Km mach ich da eine Tagestour draus.

trotzdem viel Spass


----------



## Langenfelder (12. August 2012)

was ist mit Mitwoch, die übliche Runde oder doch ein Auswärtsspiel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (12. August 2012)

@ ratinger - bist herzlich willkommen zur nächsten Mittwochstour !

Da mir nicht viel einfällt und Melli nächste Woche Burgholz eingebucht hat setze ich Mittwoch Wipperaue rein.

Wir fahren die gute alte Tour links herum, dann vom Pfaffenberg den Stich zum Tierheim und mit allem was Spass macht, auf der anderen Wupperseite zurück.


----------



## Juppidoo (12. August 2012)

Gute Idee Mark, könnte von mir sein

Rechtsrum ist trotzdem schöner. 
Der Einstieg zum Leide DH ist ziemlich zugewachsen. Die Kids arbeiten da wieder und machen in einem Zuge alle Chickenways dicht.

Aber das werden wir ja Mi sehen.

Bis denn


----------



## stahlgabi (16. August 2012)

Zum Glück hab ich auf den Trails alle Chickenways gefunden 

nur leider den auf der A3 bei der Rückfahrt nicht  - hat dann zurück länger als hin gedauert.

Aber sonst war alles schöööön


----------



## Ratinger (16. August 2012)

Ich fands super. Hab heut noch ein bischen Muskelkater und bei Rad Putzen gemerkt, daß meine Lupine nur noch für 5 Minuten Akkulaufzeit hatte.... Ein Glück, daß ich die nicht gebraucht hab. 
Nächste Woche setz ich mal aus wegen Bikeurlaub im Schwarzwald.

Ride On


----------



## R2-D2 (16. August 2012)

ja, war doch schön, aber die Lampe musste ich auch noch rausholen.

Bei dem Wetter könnten wir doch mal unseren (jährlichen?) 

*Summer-Night-Ride *

planen, oder?


----------



## Papa Bike (17. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
was ist denn mit dem BH los?
Da sind einige Trails aber ganz schön "mitgenommen".
Bin seit ca. 6 Wochen dort nicht mehr gefahren (Arbeit, Urlaub, Regen, Krank,....),
Komme gerade aus Österreich, da bin ich es gewohnt, das dort abgeholzt wird,
aber bitte nicht im BH  







Was so ein Harvester anrichten kann, ist schon heftig, das können 1000 Biker nicht.
Das Ende des Trails war fahrbar aber der Mittelteil total zerstört 






Auch könnten auf einigen Trails ein paar Bäume weniger liegen.






Teilweise war 4-5 mal  absteigen angesagt.
Müssen ganz schön heftige Gewitter hier herunter gekommen sein!

BG PB

P.S.: hoffe, die Bilder werden hochgeladen, bin mobil unterwegs!


----------



## derAndre (18. August 2012)

Ist morgen Vormittag irgendwer, irgendwo unterwegs wo ich mich eventuell anschließen kann? Achja, ich bin zurück aus'm Urlaub


----------



## R2-D2 (18. August 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ist morgen Vormittag irgendwer, irgendwo unterwegs wo ich mich eventuell anschließen kann? ...



ich überlege noch, ob und wann.

Was schwebt Dir vor?


----------



## Langenfelder (18. August 2012)

Garten und Pool


----------



## derAndre (18. August 2012)

Am liebten nur Runter aber da das nicht geht, notgedrungen wohl auch in nachurlaubsgemächlichtempo wieder rauf. Ich könnte gegen 10:00 Uhr starten. Früher wäre vermutlich wegen des Wetters besser aber ich hab wenig Bock früh auf zu stehen. Schöllerhof oder auch irgendwo anders. Ist mir fast egal Hauptsache es wird ein wenig Anspruchsvoll oder extrem flüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (18. August 2012)

Um 10 Uhr wär ich für ca. zwei Stunden dabei. Dann aber lieber am P&R Parkplatz an der Abfahrt der A1. Dann kann man direkt runterballern zum Schöhof und muss nicht erst bergauf.

Was geht Jungs?


----------



## derAndre (18. August 2012)

Aber dann sind die letzten Eindrücke des Ride schnödes anstrengendes Raufstrampeln... Da trampele ich doch lieber am zuerst hoch und rolle anschließend runter aber is mir Wurscht. Wo isn der Parkplatz?

Jürgen, schick mir mal Deine Mobilnummer per PN. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Vielleicht rolle ich anschließend noch ein bisschen weiter.


----------



## Juppidoo (19. August 2012)

Hi André,

der Treffpunkt ist ganz einfach.
A1 von Leverkusen kommend Abfahrt Burscheid, links ab, nach 100m rechte Hand P&R.

Ist von der Anfahrt mit dem Auto auch einiges schneller.

Noch jemand ohne Fahrschein?

Bis morgen

Jürgen


----------



## R2-D2 (19. August 2012)

bin dabei!


----------



## derAndre (19. August 2012)

Richtig schöne und entspannte Runde! Das "Bad" in der Dhünn zwischendurch werde ich in meine Touren öfter einbauen und als wichtiges Training verkaufen  Hat mir gut gefallen. Vielen Dank noch mal für die Erfrischung danach!


----------



## R2-D2 (19. August 2012)

ja, das hatte was von einer Kneip-Kur, aber seeeeeeeehr angenehm!


----------



## Kaminfreund (20. August 2012)

@ Papa Bike, zum Glück wurde nur dieser Hang gerodet

- Mittwoch stelle ich BH ins LMB - wer hat Lust ?


----------



## JohnnyT (20. August 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> - Mittwoch stelle ich BH ins LMB - wer hat Lust ?


 
Ich habe Lust


----------



## surftigresa (20. August 2012)

Ich, ich, ich!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (20. August 2012)

.... vielleicht packt Jonny ja Mittwoch seine hidden Trails aus ....


----------



## JohnnyT (20. August 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> .... vielleicht packt Jonny ja Mittwoch seine hidden Trails aus ....




...ich kann immerhin die hidden Burg zeigen, die Melanie unbedingt sehen möchte.....


----------



## surftigresa (21. August 2012)

Burg, yippie

....ich suche doch immer noch nach meinem Ritter....


----------



## Juppidoo (21. August 2012)

...nicht so leicht mit Fullface


----------



## Juppidoo (21. August 2012)

Mark versteck mal den Termin, werden zu viel.


----------



## Kaminfreund (22. August 2012)

Termin versteckt !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (22. August 2012)

Da ich schon panisch angeWhatsAppt wurde - der heutige Termin ist nur versteckt und findet an der Fauna statt ! Also Rad, Finger und Zähne putzen und mitfahren.


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. August 2012)

Jemand am Sonntag am Start?


----------



## JohnnyT (22. August 2012)

So'n Mist, muss mich für heute abend austragen  (wie geht denn austragen? ich kann den Termin auch unter "meinen Anmeldungen" nicht sehen). 
Habe gerade mein Auto verkauft, und der doofe Käufer muss den unbedingt heute abend abholen
Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## surftigresa (22. August 2012)

Und wer zeigt mir jetzt die Burg????? 

P.s.: das mit den versteckten Terminen ist echt eine Fehlimplementation..... wenn Du nicht zufällig irgendwo den Link hast, ist der für immer und ewig für Dich versteckt.... Aus der Nummer kommst Du jetzt nicht mehr raus


----------



## Juppidoo (22. August 2012)

Coole BH Runde mal wieder Mark. Auch der Abstecher ins "Gelobte Land" hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## surftigresa (23. August 2012)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen! Auch ohne Burg eine tolle Runde  mit einer sehr homogenen Truppe.

Aber es wird Zeit, dass der Mark ein schwereres Bike bekommt....


----------



## Kaminfreund (23. August 2012)

das mit dem schwereren Bike kann ich nur unterstreichen, allerdings lebe ich in einer Diktatur und kann mich mit meinem Wunsch nicht durchsetzen ...........


----------



## Langenfelder (23. August 2012)

fang doch erst mal mit schweren Reiffen an und schlaf dich dann hoch


----------



## JohnnyT (24. August 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> fang doch erst mal mit schweren Reiffen an und schlaf dich dann hoch


 
Also, ich habe keine schweren Reifen 

Übrigens, dieser Harvester war unter anderem auch auf einem bekannten Trail in Altenberg unterwegs (naja, jetzt ist da eben kein Trail mehr zu sehen......)


----------



## surftigresa (24. August 2012)

Unglaublich, dass Du mit Deinen schmalen Reifen überhaupt einen Berg runter kommst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (25. August 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Also, ich habe keine schweren Reifen
> 
> Übrigens, dieser Harvester war unter anderem auch auf einem bekannten Trail in Altenberg unterwegs (naja, jetzt ist da eben kein Trail mehr zu sehen......)



da sind wir Sonntag auch vorbei gekommen. Schade um den kleinen Spielplatz.


----------



## Juppidoo (27. August 2012)

Kaminfreund, ich fahr nur mit, wenn wir rechtsrum fahren über die Steinplatte.


----------



## Langenfelder (27. August 2012)

du meinst über den sehr schweren Pilztrail, Naturfreundeweg über diesen Flowigen Uphill zur Steinplatte? Dann komm ich auch mit


----------



## S.F. (27. August 2012)

Dann grüsst mir mal Pilz- und Campingtrail!
Bin im Moment leider "out of order". Sonst wäre ich mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Langenfelder (27. August 2012)

wird gemacht und ich hinterlasse auch kaum Sproren


----------



## S.F. (27. August 2012)

Du meinst Einschlagkrater?


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. August 2012)

Ist ja gut, wir fahren rechts herum, Basisdemokratische Abstimmung hier 

Ich freu mich trotzdem


----------



## JohnnyT (29. August 2012)

Ich muss schon sagen: War ne sehr schöne Feierabendrunde heute


----------



## radjey (29. August 2012)

Jup, war auf jeden Fall gut 
Für die nächsten Runden muss ich mir aber wohl mal ne längere Gabel ins Hardtail bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (30. August 2012)

Du kannst für die Stelle mein Bike haben. Dann tauschen wir, dein Hardtail lässt sich da bestimmt leichter runter tragen 

Super Runde 

Allerdings habe ich jetzt auch schwere Beine und heute morgen 5 Minuten länger zur Arbeit gebraucht..... Vielleicht sollte ich bergauf auch mit Jerome tauschen


----------



## Enrgy (30. August 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ... dein Hardtail lässt sich da bestimmt leichter runter tragen



Waas? Ihr mußtet wo RUNTERTRAGEN??? Geht ja mal garnicht...Seid wohl vom rechten Weg abgekommen


----------



## Juppidoo (30. August 2012)

Ich sach ja, rechts rum is besser

War sehr cool. Nur die "Grobikante" streichen wir raus, ist zu steil zum Runtertragen.


----------



## surftigresa (30. August 2012)

Was anderes:

Hat vielleicht einer (oder mehrere) der Nicht-Malmedy-Fahrer am WE Lust auf eine Runde im Ahrtal oder in N.?

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Unikum777 (30. August 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich sach ja, rechts rum is besser



Sehr geil war es, nette Truppe!  Und die Grobi-Kante kommt nächstes Mal wieder ins Programm 

Ach ja: Hey, endlich kann man wieder mit Licht fahren!


----------



## S.F. (30. August 2012)

Wie, ihr scheut an der Kante immer noch???? 
Dachte zumindest Groby, Radjey und Ralf würden die fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsai.68 (30. August 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Was anderes:
> 
> Hat vielleicht einer (oder mehrere) der Nicht-Malmedy-Fahrer am WE Lust auf eine Runde im Ahrtal oder in N.?
> 
> ...



Währe dabei, hab seit Heute frei , die haben mich doch nach der Kündigung nachhause geschickt. 4 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## surftigresa (30. August 2012)

Yeah!!!! Gratuliere 

Samstag N. und Sonntag Ahrtal?

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Juppidoo (30. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wie, ihr scheut an der Kante immer noch????
> Dachte zumindest Groby, Radjey und Ralf würden die fahren?



Soweit der Plan.....

Schon amüsant, das Gescheppere, Geschleife, Geschürbele, Gefluche und die Textilverfärbungen.
Da lobe ich mir doch eine gute Tragetechnik


----------



## Enrgy (30. August 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Da lobe ich mir doch eine gute Tragetechnik



...oder eine flowige Abfahrt außen rum


----------



## S.F. (30. August 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Soweit der Plan.....
> 
> Schon amüsant, das Gescheppere, Geschleife, Geschürbele, Gefluche und die Textilverfärbungen.
> Da lobe ich mir doch eine gute Tragetechnik


----------



## radjey (30. August 2012)

Ey, nit lache 
Die Kante bin ich ja gefahren. Nur mit'm Hardtail musste ich schon sehr arbeiten, damit das Hinterrad den Bodenkontakt behält. Dann waren die Steine im Auslauf noch feucht/rutschig, da war dann mit nem 2,35er in 60a auf der Front nicht mehr viel zu korrigieren. Also Notbremse und sicher zum Stehen gekommen...


----------



## S.F. (30. August 2012)

Ahhh, Notbremse... Du hast Bekanntschaft mit der Tanne im Auslauf geschlossen???? 

"it´s not the fall that hurts"


----------



## R2-D2 (30. August 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Yeah!!!! Gratuliere
> 
> Samstag N. und Sonntag Ahrtal?
> 
> ...



ja, hier, ich suche auch eine SA-Alternative zu BE. Kann aber nur am Samstag und Ahrtal wäre mir lieber, wenn's genehm ist?


----------



## wozibo (31. August 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Yeah!!!! Gratuliere
> 
> Samstag N. und Sonntag Ahrtal?
> 
> ...


Dürfte ich mich gegebenenfalls anschließen?


----------



## surftigresa (31. August 2012)

Alles weitere per PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (31. August 2012)

radjey schrieb:


> Ey, nit lache
> Die Kante bin ich ja gefahren. Nur mit'm Hardtail musste ich schon sehr arbeiten, damit das Hinterrad den Bodenkontakt behält. Dann waren die Steine im Auslauf noch feucht/rutschig, da war dann mit nem 2,35er in 60a auf der Front nicht mehr viel zu korrigieren. Also Notbremse und sicher zum Stehen gekommen...



Da muss ich mich als bekennender Kantennichtfahrer einmischen !

Die Notbremse hätte auch als Circus Nummer durchgehen können -
perfekt über das Vorderrad abgebremst, das Hinterrad gedrückt und um ca 100 Grad gewendet, dann kurz ein Stück nach hinten gerollt und zum Stehen gekommen 

.... könnte ich nicht und werde ich wohl auch nicht mehr können


----------



## S.F. (31. August 2012)

Sauber! 
Ich komm gerade vom Arzt... der letzte Abgang in der vorletzten Woche hat mir jetzt doch ne Tossy 3 eingebracht... 
Und ich war gerade so schön in Fahrt!


----------



## herbyx (31. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Sauber!
> Ich komm gerade vom Arzt... der letzte Abgang in der vorletzten Woche hat mir jetzt doch ne Tossy 3 eingebracht...
> Und ich war gerade so schön in Fahrt!



Tossy 3, das war doch auch was mit Schulter, oder?

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## S.F. (31. August 2012)

Ja leider. Schultereckgelenksprengung. Bei Grad 3 sind alle Bänder weg.
Wird wohl was dauern, bis ich wieder auf dem Bock sitze. 
Naja, kann ich die Kiste wenigstens in Ruhe weiter aufrüsten...


----------



## herbyx (31. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ja leider. Schultereckgelenksprengung. Bei Grad 3 sind alle Bänder weg.
> Wird wohl was dauern, bis ich wieder auf dem Bock sitze.
> Naja, kann ich die Kiste wenigstens in Ruhe weiter aufrüsten...



Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich das Schulter lange dauert.....


----------



## derAndre (31. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ja leider. Schultereckgelenksprengung. Bei Grad 3 sind alle Bänder weg.
> Wird wohl was dauern, bis ich wieder auf dem Bock sitze.
> Naja, kann ich die Kiste wenigstens in Ruhe weiter aufrüsten...



Kacke! Mein Beileid. Schulter dauert und lang und tut (zumindest bei mit) erst weh wenn man eigentlich denkt der Spuk sei vorbei. Ich kann immer noch nicht auf der Schulter schlafen und das ist schon fast drei Monate her und ich hatte nur einen einfachen Bruch des Tuberculum Major ohne Bänderschaden.


----------



## R2-D2 (1. September 2012)

Ich glaube ohne Medizinstudium blicke ich hier nicht mehr durch. 

Mal sehen, welche Fachwörter heute Abend auftauchen, wenn die Francochamps-Reisegruppe zurückkommt.


----------



## Enrgy (1. September 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, welche Fachwörter heute Abend auftauchen, wenn die Francochamps-Reisegruppe zurückkommt.



ich würde sagen "Fritten, Schumi und Bier, dafür sind wir hier" oder so. Aber warum kommen die heute wieder, das Rennen ist doch erst morgen 

War übrigens recht nett gerade in N mit S, B und W.


----------



## bonsai.68 (1. September 2012)

fand ich auch, war wie immer genial in N. mit S. W. und E.
mir ist noch ganz unwohl von den ganzen Kurven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (1. September 2012)

wo gibts denn die bilder?


----------



## R2-D2 (1. September 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich würde sagen "Fritten, Schumi und Bier, dafür sind wir hier" oder so. Aber warum kommen die heute wieder, das Rennen ist doch erst morgen .



Es gibt da gegenüber der Strecke den kleinen Ort M. Dort hat man einen Tellerlift zum Bikepark umgebaut. Dort wollten heute J., P., J und F. hin.



Enrgy schrieb:


> War übrigens recht nett gerade in N mit S, B und W.



Glaub ich Euch, ich wäre auch gern in N gewesen. Hoffetlich schaffe ich es nach A morgen.


----------



## bonsai.68 (1. September 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wo gibts denn die bilder?



!!!!HIER!!!!






































​


----------



## herbyx (1. September 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ohne Medizinstudium blicke ich hier nicht mehr durch.
> 
> Mal sehen, welche Fachwörter heute Abend auftauchen, wenn die Francochamps-Reisegruppe zurückkommt.




Null, null, nix-keine Fremdwörter.


Leider 2 technische Pannen, ansonsten:

Keine Stürze, schönes Wetter und viel Spaß in Malmedy gehabt.


----------



## surftigresa (1. September 2012)

Schöne Fotos Mr. Misha 

War ein klasse Tag mit Euch! Sieht man sogar an dem Strahlen auf den Fotos 

P.s.: Pluto hat auch bei uns für perfektes Wetter gesorgt


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. September 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ja leider. Schultereckgelenksprengung. Bei Grad 3 sind alle Bänder weg.
> Wird wohl was dauern, bis ich wieder auf dem Bock sitze.
> Naja, kann ich die Kiste wenigstens in Ruhe weiter aufrüsten...




Beste Besserung ich hoffe du kommst bei tossy 3 ohne Messer aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (1. September 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Bla, bla".."............ Hoffetlich schaffe ich es nach A morgen.



Musst nur früh genug aufstehen
Bist ja auch gar nicht angemeldet, oder meint du nicht O bei A mit A?


----------



## R2-D2 (1. September 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Musst nur früh genug aufstehen
> Bist ja auch gar nicht angemeldet, oder meint du nicht O bei A mit A?



Nein, ich meinte nicht O bei A mit A, sondern A an der A mit M, J, A usw., 
aber das ist jetzt auch egal, weil ich fix und fettich bin, Scheiß Sommerschnupfen.

Also morgen bleib ich in L.


----------



## Langenfelder (2. September 2012)

Meinst du L. zwischen K und D am R. 

Ja das war wieder ein super Tag im Park, stellenweise was laut.


----------



## R2-D2 (2. September 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...
> Ja das war wieder ein super Tag im Park, stellenweise was laut.




das wollte ich sowieso noch fragen, wieviel man davon mitbekommen hat?


----------



## Unikum777 (2. September 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> das wollte ich sowieso noch fragen, wieviel man davon mitbekommen hat?



War akustisch auf jeden Fall gut präsent, die Hubschrauber taten ihr Übriges. 

Witzige Randnotiz: Als wir Pause am Auto machten, hielt eine große Limousine neben uns, beklebt mit "Infinitiy/Red Bull". Die 4 Insassen glotzten kurz uns/unsere Bikes an und fuhren dann weiter. Am Steuer dieser Mensch aus der Schuppenschampoo-Werbung, der wohl auch amtierender Formel 1 Weltmeister ist.


----------



## Langenfelder (2. September 2012)

und halt der verstärte Verkehr so kurz vor dem Park wird aber heute deutlich starker werden


----------



## Enrgy (2. September 2012)

Und er hat euch nicht um Autogramme gefragt? So ein arroganter Schnösel


----------



## Langenfelder (2. September 2012)

mit dem möchte ich nicht tauschen


----------



## wozibo (2. September 2012)

@Melli: Vielen Dank für die tolle Tour heute - außer dem ziemlich durschnittlichen Eisbecher am Steinerberghaus war das ein rundherum gelungener Tag !!

Sogar meine Fotos sind heute was geworden


----------



## R2-D2 (2. September 2012)

wozibo schrieb:


> @Melli: Vielen Dank für die tolle Tour heute - außer dem ziemlich durschnittlichen Eisbecher am Steinerberghaus war das ein rundherum gelungener Tag !!
> 
> Sogar meine Fotos sind heute was geworden
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (2. September 2012)

Es war mir eine Ehre 

Ein tolles WE mit netten Leuten, top Wetter, toller Fernsicht und natürlich super Trails  
Und trotz so langer Abwesenheit habe ich mich noch nicht einmal verfahren....

Schöne Fotos Wolfgang!

@Rolf,
mit Dir wäre es natürlich noch viel schöner gewesen!!!!


----------



## Langenfelder (3. September 2012)

Alles Gute zum deinem ....... Geburtstag Juppi


----------



## Enrgy (3. September 2012)

Na dann lass es krachen, auch wenn es mit 50 nur die Knochen sind


----------



## derAndre (3. September 2012)

Der Melanie ist der Spaß immer so schön ins Gesicht geschrieben.


----------



## jokomen (3. September 2012)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag  lieber Namensvetter. Halt die Ohren steif und lass Dich nicht unterkriegen.  Es gibt immer noch ein paar ältere Säcke, die auch noch Spaß haben.


----------



## jokomen (3. September 2012)

Komisch, bei mir sieht das aus, als wenn ich eine komplett andere Stelle fahre... Für aktionreiche Fotos muss ich mir mal eine andere entspannte Haltung antrainieren...



wozibo schrieb:


>


----------



## surftigresa (3. September 2012)

Alles Gute zum 40ten

Lass Dich feiern!!!!


----------



## R2-D2 (3. September 2012)

Herzlichen  zum


----------



## Kaminfreund (3. September 2012)

Jürgen jetzt kommt die goldene Dekade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (3. September 2012)

Wie schaut es denn aus mit Mittwoch? Der Jubilar wollte doch eine Runde ab Altenberg einstellen..... oder ist der jetzt zu alt für Spielereien im Dreck?????   

Ich selber möchte es nicht einstellen, da ich tagsüber in Genk bin und nicht 100%ig weiss, ob ich pünktlich wieder in Köln bin....

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## herbyx (3. September 2012)

Von mir auch herzlichen gratuliere!!!!


----------



## JohnnyT (3. September 2012)

, Juppi!!!!!  Wünsche dir alles Gute!


Jetzt kannst du dich auch endlich hier anmelden:
http://www.ü50.com/Duesseldorf/


----------



## stahlgabi (3. September 2012)

Wenigstens mal einer in Finale, der älter ist als ich 

Happy Birthday  + bis bald!


----------



## Kaminfreund (3. September 2012)

Da der Geburtstagsjuppi heute bestimmt viel zu tun hat, stelle ich Altenberg ab P&R Parkplatz Ausfahrt Burscheid ein.

Ich kenne mich allerdings nicht aus und lehne ein Guiding kategorisch ab


----------



## hummock (3. September 2012)

Hallo Onkel Juppi,

 und alles Gute laß Dich nicht unterkriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (3. September 2012)

stahlgabi schrieb:


> Wenigstens mal einer in Finale, der älter ist als ich
> .......



Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche und so.

Im Herzen bleiben wir doch jung, intellektuell sowieso.

Bis bald

Juppidoo


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. September 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch meinerseits


----------



## S.F. (3. September 2012)

Wenn hier so kollektiv beglücktgewünscht wird, schliesse ich mich einfach mal mit an! 
Häppie Bördsdai! 

Joko, Mit dem ganzen Werkzeug am Gürtel müsste ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht weiter hinter den Sattel! Den Rest sitzt du eh aus.


----------



## Fischkopp (3. September 2012)

jokomen schrieb:


> Für aktionreiche Fotos muss ich mir mal eine andere entspannte Haltung antrainieren...



Du bist einfach zu groß für 26'' Bikes, insbesondere hast Du einfach zu lange Beine. Bei allen Anderen ist das Knie etwa auf höhe des Oberrohrs, nur bei Dir ist es trotz großem Rahmen schlappe 15-20 cm darüber.

Wenn unsereins dann leicht in die Knie geht sitzen wir schon fast auf dem Hinterrad, während man sich bei Dir fragt, ob Du mit voll ausgezogener Sattelstütze fährst.

Einzige 'Lösung' aus meiner Sicht: 32'' Laufräder und entsprechned skalierter Rahmen


----------



## Miss Neandertal (3. September 2012)

Hallo lieber Juppi,


von mir natürlich auch alles Gute, bleib gesund und weiter so lustig entspannt.

Bin vllt. mit meinem Gegenpart am MI dabei- ist ja quasi bei uns um die Ecke. Wir könnten dann auch ein bisschen Guidearbeit anbieten


----------



## lhampe (3. September 2012)

Hallo Juppie,

Herzliche Glückwünsche und bleib gesund.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## wozibo (3. September 2012)

@juppidoo: Auch von mir noch herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Wäre Mittwoch auch gerne dabei, dröge (Pflicht-)Fortbildung läßt das aber leider nicht zu 

Und @joko: Anlegen von Protektoren und weniger ernster Gesichtsausduck bringen mehr als veränderte Körperhaltung


----------



## Franky-X (4. September 2012)

Hallo Juppi,

allerherzlichste Glückwünsche auch von mir!

Ist die Reihenfolge für Samstag so richtig?

 __  __  __  __  __  __  __ __ :kotz:


----------



## Langenfelder (4. September 2012)

ich glaub  es wird wahrscheinlich so 

 - - -  -  - -  -  -   - -  - -  - -  -  - -   :kotz:


----------



## R2-D2 (4. September 2012)

noch verfeinert:



Langenfelder schrieb:


> ich glaub  es wird wahrscheinlich so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (4. September 2012)

Frank hat Recht! Die letzte Position ist allerdings im 
Taxi


----------



## R2-D2 (4. September 2012)

Morgen kann ich leider noch nicht,
hoffe aber, dass ich zum Wochenende wieder fit bin.

Wie sieht's da (tagsüber) aus?

Wenn auch die meisten vom letzten Wochenende noch eine gewisse Reizüberflutung bezüglich Ausflugstouren haben, hoffe ich doch, dass Sa oder So noch was geht?

Wer hat Lust oder was vor?

(auch gerne per PN)


----------



## herbyx (4. September 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Morgen kann ich leider noch nicht,
> hoffe aber, dass ich zum Wochenende wieder fit bin.
> 
> Wie sieht's da (tagsüber) aus?
> ...




Da geht auf jeden Fall was!


----------



## Juppidoo (4. September 2012)

Grobi, schreib mir noch mal wo du den Speci-Reifen her hast und wie der heißt. Danke


----------



## Unikum777 (5. September 2012)

Bin zwar nicht Grobi, aber da ich ihm den aufgeschwatzt habe, antworte ich einfach. Ist der Specialized Clutch SX, den ich für vorne wärmstens empfehle (hinten ist der die Hölle).

KLICK

Heute Abend kann ich vermutlich doch nicht, blöde Arbeit...


----------



## R2-D2 (5. September 2012)

_"...SX trumpft auf mittelharten bis hin zu extrem feuchten Böden auf, zum Beispiel auf Vancouvers North Shore-Trails."_

Gutes Beispiel ...

...nur liegt die durchschnittliche Bodenrestfeuchte dort im langjährigen Mittel seit Beginn der Wetteraufzeichnungen unter oder über der des Naafbachtals?


----------



## Miss Neandertal (5. September 2012)

Hallöchen Bikevolk,

hussa, das ist ja für nachher die Crême de la crême aus dem Bergischen und Rheinischen Lande

Super, freue mich die ein oder andere Person mal wieder zu sehen

Bis gleich


----------



## Kaminfreund (5. September 2012)

Quasi das ho ist ho der Jeeemeinde


----------



## Langenfelder (5. September 2012)

Meinst du etwa mich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (5. September 2012)

na hoffentlich hatten auch alle ihr licht dabei 

ich war gestern bei sonne unterwegs


----------



## Langenfelder (5. September 2012)

wie ? bist du etwa ohne Arbeit

Leute es war eine sehr schöne Tour, obwohl der Guide immer wieder gewechselt hat, oder gerade deswegen


----------



## Enrgy (5. September 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wie ? bist du etwa ohne Arbeit



Nö, aber um 3 Feierabend


----------



## derAndre (6. September 2012)

Ja, schöne Tour. Auch wenn sich noch mehr Radler eingestellt haben als bei mir Sonntags. Als Wanderer kann man bei so einem Konvoi schon einen kleinen Affen bekommen, hehe.


----------



## jokomen (6. September 2012)

Auf den Trails wo wir lang fahren, sieht man ja die Wanderer immer weniger. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, bald Drachenflieger anzutreffen, ist viel größer.


----------



## surftigresa (6. September 2012)

Klasse Tour 

Und sogar wieder viele neue Trails gezeigt bekommen  Sehr sehr geil. Allerdings würde ich die letzten lieber nochmal bei Tageslicht fahren....

Deshalb:

Hat jemand Freitag Nachmittag Zeit und Lust auf ein Ründchen? Zwischen 15:00 und 16:00 könnte ich Feierabend machen. Wie sieht es aus?

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (6. September 2012)

Wenn du so weitermachst, bekommst Du noch Schwielen und Hornhaut am Hintern.


----------



## R2-D2 (6. September 2012)

So, jetzt wieder den Blick nach vorne richten.

Am Sonntag wollte ich noch eine Tages-Tour machen, Wetter soll ja perfekt sein.

N. oder Ahrtal könnte ich guiden, bin aber auch offen für andere Regionen, z.B: Mosel oder 7G.


----------



## surftigresa (6. September 2012)

jokomen schrieb:


> Wenn du so weitermachst, bekommst Du noch Schwielen und Hornhaut am Hintern.


 
Muss mich doch noch mal austoben!!!! Samstag morgen geht es für 10h in den Flieger und dann heisst es 10 Tage lang nur arbeiten, autofahren und ganz viel essen  .... ach ja und Golf spielen, aber ich bezweifel dass das so mein Ding ist....


----------



## Juppidoo (6. September 2012)

jokomen schrieb:


> Auf den Trails wo wir lang fahren, sieht man ja die Wanderer immer weniger. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, bald Drachenflieger anzutreffen, ist viel größer.





Coole Tour


----------



## wozibo (6. September 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hat jemand Freitag Nachmittag Zeit und Lust auf ein Ründchen? Zwischen 15:00 und 16:00 könnte ich Feierabend machen. Wie sieht es aus?


 Das sieht seeehr gut aus.


----------



## surftigresa (6. September 2012)

wozibo schrieb:


> Das sieht seeehr gut aus.


 
Super!

Ab wann könntest Du? Am liebsten würde ich noch mal in Altenberg (wäre dann aber eventuell mit etwas Verfahrgarantie ) fahren, bin aber auch für was anderes offen.

P.s.: musst Du nicht fleissig lernen?


----------



## derAndre (6. September 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hat jemand Freitag Nachmittag Zeit und Lust auf ein Ründchen? Zwischen 15:00 und 16:00 könnte ich Feierabend machen. Wie sieht es aus?



Denk drann nur "Mit den *RICHTIGEN* Leuten"!! sonst wird das nix!


----------



## Miss Neandertal (6. September 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Muss mich doch noch mal austoben!!!! Samstag morgen geht es für 10h in den Flieger und dann heisst es 10 Tage lang nur arbeiten, autofahren und ganz viel essen  .... ach ja und Golf spielen, aber ich bezweifel dass das so mein Ding ist....



*Golfen* ?!
Mach mal nen Foto

Viel Spaß dann und melde dich, wenn du wieder im Lande bist, gelle


----------



## surftigresa (6. September 2012)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Mach mal nen Foto
> 
> Viel Spaß dann und melde dich, wenn du wieder im Lande bist, gelle



Ich fürchte, davon kann ich meinen Chef eh nicht abhalten... vom letzten Mal gibt es noch Fotos vom "Kartoffel-erschiessen". Die habe ich mich aber nie getraut zu veröffentlichen....

Ich meld´mich.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## flusenflug (8. September 2012)

Hallo, Ich bin neu in köln, arbeite aber im bergischen und suche nette, lustige menschen, die sich und ihr training nicht gar zu ernst nehmen, um ein paar trails runter und zur not auch hoch zu fahren ... bin ich da bei euch an der richtigen adresse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (8. September 2012)

klar biste richtig Feierabendrunden, fasst immer Mittwoch`s und Wochenende immer hier im Forum


----------



## flusenflug (8. September 2012)

Waaan denn am Mittwoch? Ich meine früher abend ist ein dehnbarer begriff ;-) und wo geht`s los? und wie lange fahrt ihr in der Regel so?


----------



## R2-D2 (8. September 2012)

flusenflug schrieb:


> Waaan denn am Mittwoch? Ich meine früher abend ist ein dehnbarer begriff ;-) und wo geht`s los? und wie lange fahrt ihr in der Regel so?




Meist Mi 18:15, Ort wird so ab Montag geklärt.
Tour ca. 2-3h, ca. 25-45km, ca. 600-1000HM.
Strecke nicht für Anfänger, Federweg meist 120-160mm,
Beleuchtung notwendig.


----------



## Langenfelder (9. September 2012)

so dann am Mittwoch ab Glüder
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13361


----------



## Kaminfreund (12. September 2012)

Bin leider raus - schei.... Kalenderzugriff


----------



## Juppidoo (12. September 2012)

Bin leider auch raus, hab noch zu viel zu tun


----------



## derAndre (12. September 2012)

Nanu, akuter Anmelderschwund beim Termin?


----------



## derAndre (13. September 2012)

Schöne bergische CC-Runde mit ein zwei feinen Trailschmankerln. Danke für's Guiden. Ich weiß nicht ob Thomas hier mit ließt aber ich hoffe Du bist gut und vor allem warm nach Hause gekommen. Als Du Dich gleich am Anfang in den Bach gelegt hast, hab ich mir echt Sorgen gemacht.


----------



## flusenflug (13. September 2012)

Da ich keine Lampen habe und mir auch nicht so sicher bin, ob ich des nachts durch flüsse und über trails biken will ... fährt der ein oder ander vielleicht auch irgendwann mal im tageslicht durchs bergische 
Das wäre supi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (14. September 2012)

Hab' an Euch gedacht am Mittwoch Abend.... und feststellen müssen, dass alternative "Sportarten" nicht wirklich zum Austoben geeignet sind 












Nettes Event, aber nächste Woche lieber wieder Feierabendrunde!!!!! Würde gerne noch mal Burg Holz machen.

Gruss aus Holland ,
Melli


----------



## Langenfelder (14. September 2012)

ist doch logo das du dich da nicht austoben kannst, du must auch mit der karre im hintergrund über den platz brezeln und nicht deine hüften kreisen lassen


----------



## Enrgy (14. September 2012)

hihi, melli in zivilkleidung, ein seltener anblick


----------



## R2-D2 (14. September 2012)

Melli,
Du musst auch nicht auf alle Bälle gleichzeitig schlagen, sondern dir einen einzelnen hinlegen! 

(ich wette, eine Stunde zuvor war der Rasen noch ok)


----------



## surftigresa (14. September 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Melli,
> Du musst auch nicht auf alle Bälle gleichzeitig schlagen, sondern dir einen einzelnen hinlegen!
> 
> (ich wette, eine Stunde zuvor war der Rasen noch ok)



Ich dachte wir wären dann schneller fertig und hätten mehr Zeit für die kleinen Autos gehabt ;-)

Der Rasen: genau, alles mein Werk *stolz*!!! Der war vorher viel zu geleckt ;-)


----------



## Juppidoo (14. September 2012)

Einen neuen Kumpel hast du ja auch schon gefunden. Schicke weiße Schuhe Ich glaube, ich bleibe beim biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyT (14. September 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ......aber nächste Woche lieber wieder Feierabendrunde!!!!! Würde gerne noch mal Burg Holz machen.



Schade, da kann ich dir schon wieder nicht die Burg im Holz zeigen, denn dann bin ich auf alternativer Feierabendrunde:
http://www.galiciaenfotos.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/02788.jpg

Dieser Berg hat auch einen sehr interessanten Trail


----------



## R2-D2 (14. September 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Schade, da kann ich dir schon wieder nicht die Burg im Holz zeigen, denn dann bin ich auf alternativer Feierabendrunde:
> http://www.galiciaenfotos.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/02788.jpg
> 
> Dieser Berg hat auch einen sehr interessanten Trail




ahhh, Penon de Ifach, bin ich letzten Monat hochgewandert, sehr schön!


----------



## pommes5 (14. September 2012)

hast du noch Sex oder golfst du schon 

scnr


----------



## Kaminfreund (14. September 2012)

Golf kenn ich nur von VW

Wer hat denn Lust auf eine Sonntagvormittag Tour ? 

Altenberg oder Burgholz / Morsbachtal


----------



## Juppidoo (14. September 2012)

Ich. Weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich Freigang kriege.


----------



## derAndre (15. September 2012)

Mario und ich sind voraussichtlich Sonntag in Altenberg unterwegs.


----------



## Juppidoo (15. September 2012)

Hab Freigang. Denkt euch was aus, ich bin dabei. 10 Uhr?
Muss meine neuen Finale-Reifen ausprobieren


----------



## R2-D2 (15. September 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Hab Freigang. Denkt euch was aus, ich bin dabei. 10 Uhr?
> Muss meine neuen Finale-Reifen ausprobieren



bin auch noch unentschlossen.

Denk Euch was aus.


----------



## R2-D2 (15. September 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> bin auch noch unentschlossen.
> 
> Denk Euch was aus.



kann doch nicht, bin raus.


----------



## Juppidoo (15. September 2012)

So, wenn keiner was sagt, sag ich mal, weil André Altenberg in den Ring geworfen hat, 10 Uhr P&R oben an der A1 Abf. Burscheid.

Mark und André sagt mal was.

Was anderes. Hab heute einen neuen Reifen vorne aufgezogen. Der Schlauch von Conti hat sich an die Muddy Mary geklebt. Der Reifen war schwer runter zu kriegen.

Warum ist das so?
1. Es ist so beabsichtigt, um mehr Stabilität zu bekommen.
2. Conti und Schwalbe mögen sich nicht.
3. Fehlproduktion des Schlauchs

Hinten mit einem Aldischlauch und Fat Albert war das nicht so.

Bis morgen

Juppidoo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (15. September 2012)

Reifen neu, Bremsbeläge neu. 
Dann werd ich mal die neue Reifenkombi in Finale testen. Clutch vorne, Ardent hinten.


----------



## Langenfelder (15. September 2012)

Antwort Nr. 2 und der Fette Albert ist Mänlich und der Adischlauch auch.
Morgen wünsch ich euch eine schöne Sonntagnachmittag Ausfahrt

PS. du hasst die Reifen zu stark aufgepummt


----------



## Kaminfreund (15. September 2012)

Tach zusammen, 

10:00 uhr p&r hört sich gut an ich bin dabei ! Bis morgen ......


----------



## hummock (15. September 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> 10:00 uhr p&r hört sich gut an ich bin dabei ! Bis morgen ......



komme auch mit....

Gruß
Uli


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2012)

Bin eben auch am Schöllerhof vorbeigekommen, nette neue Spuren gefunden nordöstlich vom Kantetrail.

PS: wenn wer von euch Flugkünstlern ne Wohnung sucht - im Erdgeschoß vom Haus beim Schöllerhofparkplatz ist was frei. Näher kann man nicht mehr am Trail wohnen. Flüchten vor der Försterei wird dadurch aber auch nicht leichter


----------



## R2-D2 (15. September 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> 10:00 uhr p&r hört sich gut an ich bin dabei ! Bis morgen ......



dann sehen wir uns vielleicht, treffe mich dort mit ein paar Offline-Kumpels (Einheimische), fahren aber etwas Leichteres...


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ...Offline-Kumpels...



arghhh, du meinst, so ganz ohne indernetz? so so so echtes real life? in wirklich? geht ja mal gar nicht! aber ihr habt bestimmt schmartfooons dabei und geht unterwegs onlein, oder? 

viel spaß morgen!


----------



## R2-D2 (15. September 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> arghhh, du meinst, so ganz ohne indernetz? so so so echtes real life? in wirklich? geht ja mal gar nicht! aber ihr habt bestimmt schmartfooons dabei und geht unterwegs onlein, oder?
> 
> viel spaß morgen!



Warum die Nachfragen? Da steht doch "Einheimische"!!!

Ich hätte auch politisch-inkorrekt *Aborigines *sagen können, macht es dann eindeutiger für Dich?

Die sind nicht nur Offline, die kommen auch auf Bambus MTB's und tragen Jute-Baggies und Protektoren aus Kokosnuss-Schalen. Das Trinksystem ist eine Schweineblase mit einem Halm aus Stroh und als GPS nutzen die eine kleine Kiste am Lenker mit Hühnerknochen, die an jeder Abzweigung gen Norden geworfen werden und der Stammesälteste liest dann daraus die Route.


----------



## Enrgy (16. September 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Die sind nicht nur Offline, die kommen auch auf Bambus MTB's und tragen Jute-Baggies und Protektoren aus Kokosnuss-Schalen. Das Trinksystem ist eine Schweineblase mit einem Halm aus Stroh und als GPS nutzen die eine kleine Kiste am Lenker mit Hühnerknochen, die an jeder Abzweigung gen Norden geworfen werden und der Stammesälteste liest dann daraus die Route.



na, dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen 

PS: sind wir vor 20 Jahren nicht alle so gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (16. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

es tut mir leid ich habe gestern nicht mehr rein geschaut. Ich habe bis 2:00 Uhr am Bike geschraubt und bin mit wunden Finger und totmüde ins BEtt gefallen. Wir sind um 10:00 Uhr am Rösberg/Wisskirchen gestartet. Rad läuft gut.

Bis später
der André


----------



## herbyx (17. September 2012)

Moin!

Hat jemand Lust für Mittwoch eine Tour zu organisieren?

Ich muß lange arbeiten, und weiß nicht 100% ig ob ich es schaffe.....


----------



## surftigresa (17. September 2012)

Also ich bin am Mittwoch auf jeden Fall dabei.

Hätten wir denn einen Guide für Burg Holz?


----------



## Kaminfreund (17. September 2012)

JAJAJA ich stell was ein !


----------



## surftigresa (17. September 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> JAJAJA ich stell was ein !


 
Yippiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## surftigresa (18. September 2012)

Was ist denn da los mit morgen???? Sind Euch die Trails zu trocken? 

Ich war heute im 7GB und kann nur sagen: staubtrockene Trails, ein Traum 

 @herby,
komme mit schwerem Gerät... macht einfach zu viel Spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (19. September 2012)

Das ist sehr gut, sonst macht Ihr mich wieder kaputt ( das leichte Bike ist defekt ).
Ich hoffe ich kann mich rechtzeitig von der Arbeit abseilen.....


----------



## Kaminfreund (19. September 2012)

Moin moin,

ich muss leider passen heute - die Pflicht hat mich eingeholt.

Wir sehen uns in Finale !

Ride on


----------



## surftigresa (19. September 2012)

Es ist Deine Pflicht uns zu guiden...


----------



## herbyx (19. September 2012)

Schade Marc, einen schönen Urlaub!!!!

@ Melli: wollen wir auf Erdbeerfeld switchen? Immer vorausgesetzt ich schaffe es,  wir müssen dann später telefonieren....


----------



## surftigresa (19. September 2012)

Ich glaube ich werde dann zeitig Feierabend machen und etwas in Altenberg fahren. Kannst Dich ja gerne melden, wenn Du noch dazustossen möchtest.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## herbyx (19. September 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde dann zeitig Feierabend machen und etwas in Altenberg fahren. Kannst Dich ja gerne melden, wenn Du noch dazustossen möchtest.
> 
> Gruss,
> Melli



Ok, ich Ruf dann an....


----------



## Airhaenz (19. September 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde dann zeitig Feierabend machen und etwas in Altenberg fahren. Kannst Dich ja gerne melden, wenn Du noch dazustossen möchtest.
> 
> Gruss,
> Melli



Sag mal wann und wo, bitte Wollte heute auch da hin..


----------



## surftigresa (19. September 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Sag mal wann und wo, bitte Wollte heute auch da hin..


 
Wo: Park&Ride Parkplatz an der Autobahnausfahrt Burscheid (da haben wir uns auch schon mal getroffen)

Wann: Zwischen 16:30 und 17:00

Würd mich freuen, Dich mal wieder zu sehen!!!


----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2012)

hmm, schade, wenn das vorher festgestanden hätte mit altenberg/schöllerhof, hätte ich mein rad gestern auch ins auto geworfen. ist grad mal ne viertelstunde von der arbeit. aber erst heim und dann wieder da hoch dackeln habe ich keine lust.

viel spaß trotzdem!


----------



## Airhaenz (19. September 2012)

Bin um 16.50 bis 17.00 Uhr dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Bin um 16.50 bis 17.00 Uhr dort.



...das wird aber ne kurze Runde...

Regensachen nicht vergessen


----------



## Airhaenz (19. September 2012)

Hmm ja, das war mal ein Satz mit X. War um 16.55 am PR und hab nur noch Mellis Auto vorgefunden. Bin dann weil es Schauerte zum Beverly gefahren - um mal von dort aus zu radeln. Worauf meine neue Pedale sich nach5 minuten in tausend Stücke zerlegte..Mit dem zusammengefrickelten Rest konnten man dann auch nicht mehr wirklich viel fahren. Nur 360hm bis zum finalen Schauer..


----------



## S.F. (19. September 2012)

Mensch Jochen, hättest Du ja die alten Pedale weiterfahren können... 

Hab die nächste Woche noch Tagesfreizeit... wie sieht´s bei Dir / Euch aus?


----------



## Airhaenz (19. September 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Mensch Jochen, hättest Du ja die alten Pedale weiterfahren können...
> 
> Hab die nächste Woche noch Tagesfreizeit... wie sieht´s bei Dir / Euch aus?



Die Funn Pedale hatten einen gebrochenen Käfig und ausserdem eine zu kleine Standfläche. Ja die MG1 sind gegenüber diesem neumodischen kram unglaublich robust..
Tagesfreizeit ? Wie geht es deiner Schulter ? Oder dachtest du er an einseitiges reissen


----------



## S.F. (19. September 2012)

Schulter ist operiert und ruhig gestellt.
Einseitiges Reissen...


----------



## surftigresa (19. September 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Bin um 16.50 bis 17.00 Uhr dort.



Sorry, zu spät gelesen 

Na wenigstens der Herby hat mich nicht alleine im Regen stehen lassen 

Ok, es hat geregnet, gehagelt, die Trails waren nass und rutschig..... aber es war trotzdem geil!!!! 

P.s.: was ist denn bitte Tagesfreizeit????


----------



## S.F. (19. September 2012)

Tagesfreizeit ist die zwangsweise und verletzungsbedingte Freistellung von der Arbeit. 
Andere nennen das Krankenschein...


----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> P.s.: was ist denn bitte Tagesfreizeit????



sowas kennst du nicht, du mußt entweder arbeiten oder biken


----------



## surftigresa (19. September 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Tagesfreizeit ist die zwangsweise und verletzungsbedingte Freistellung von der Arbeit.
> Andere nennen das Krankenschein...



hm, hat sich besser angehört als es ist.... gute Besserung!

 @energy,
jaja, mein Leben ist ganz schön hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wozibo (20. September 2012)

Der eine oder die andere von Euch hatte mich ja mal wegen einer Tour in und um Witten angesprochen. Ich werde wohl diesen Sonntag fahren, wer mitfahren will bitte hier oder per PN Bescheid sagen.

Geboten werden wie beim letzten Mal viele flowige Trails und je nach Interesse auch ein bischen was zum rumhüpfen. Eine Kuchenpause ist geplant, und Höhenmeter gibt es natürlich auch.

Mein Vorschalg wäre, so gegen 11 Uhr zu starten. Treffpunkt wie beim letzten Mal Wanderparkplatz Bommerholzer Str, Ecke Elbschestraße (schräg gegenüber der Einmündung Schlagbaumstr).


----------



## Miss Neandertal (20. September 2012)

Hallo Wozibo und ihr anderen,

wenn wir nicht am sonntag auf er Photokina sind, dann werden wir wohl vorbei kommen ))

ciao

annette


----------



## surftigresa (20. September 2012)

@Wolfgang,
schade, aber passt leider nicht 
Ich mache mich morgen auf den Weg nach Finale 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## S.F. (20. September 2012)

Auch ne Form von Tagesfreizeit...


----------



## Juppidoo (20. September 2012)

Ich mach dann auch mal 7 Tage Tagesfreizeit in Finale ab morgen

Wozibo, vielen Dank für die Einladung, geht leider daher nicht.


----------



## derAndre (20. September 2012)

hier stand unsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (21. September 2012)

...bin auch in Finale ......


----------



## Unikum777 (21. September 2012)

Viel SpaÃ Euch in Finale!

Unbedingt mal die Osteria Ai Quattru Cantiâ in Finalborgo besuchen, findet ihr in der Via Torcelli 22. Hammer Essen, vorher nen Tisch klar machen ist Pflicht (ist winzig klein und seeehr beliebt)


----------



## surftigresa (21. September 2012)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Viel SpaÃ Euch in Finale!
> 
> Unbedingt mal die Osteria Ai Quattru Cantiâ in Finalborgo besuchen, findet ihr in der Via Torcelli 22. Hammer Essen, vorher nen Tisch klar machen ist Pflicht (ist winzig klein und seeehr beliebt)


 
Danke! 

In der Osteria, gibt es da Pasta oder Nudeln???? 

Gruss,
Melli, schon so gut wie weg....


----------



## Alterspräsident (21. September 2012)

..und was für welche
Viel Spaß in Finale und bitte den Jörg grüßen
chris


----------



## R2-D2 (26. September 2012)

alle hier in Finaler Schockstarre? 
Besser ist das Wetter da auch nicht


----------



## pommes5 (26. September 2012)

schockstarre... so ziemlich... hab ne kehlkopfentzündung... darf nicht sprechen und soll mich "schonen"... was macht man? bike klamotten neu verwasserdichten und darüber schreiben ... http://ahwhattheheck.wordpress.com/2012/09/26/its-time-to-renew-bike-clothes-waterproofness/


----------



## Langenfelder (26. September 2012)

aber sonst geht`s Dir gut.
Wenn die anderen aus Bella Italia zurück kommen, lügen die uns die Hucke voll,  Super Geiles Wetter trockene Trail`s usw. aber wir wissen es besser  
wenn ich so rausschaue hab ich irgendwie nicht so richtig lust zum Beiken, mal sehn ob ich am 3ten oder 6ten frei bekommen. Muss mein Pussirad wieder ausführen


----------



## yzoli (26. September 2012)

Was um Himmels Willen ist denn ein Pussyrad? Federweg > 16cm


----------



## Enrgy (26. September 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> mal sehn ob ich am 3ten oder 6ten frei bekomme...



nimm lieber 1. + 2. frei, da ist noch gutes Wetter angesagt


----------



## Langenfelder (26. September 2012)

yzoli schrieb:


> Was um Himmels Willen ist denn ein Pussyrad? Federweg > 16cm


 
man achte auf die Farbkombi





hier im forum gibt es nämlich neider die sich das nicht trauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (26. September 2012)

Farbkombi ist ja dein Fehler


----------



## S.F. (27. September 2012)

Stimmt, Sattel und Farbe unterstreichen deine weibliche Seite....


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. September 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> alle hier in Finaler Schockstarre?
> Besser ist das Wetter da auch nicht





Wetterkapriole vom Dienstag.
Hoffe für die vor Ort befindlichen auf besseres Wetter


----------



## Langenfelder (29. September 2012)

kommt am Mittwoch einer mit nach Willingen ?


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2012)

Ich bin Montag/Dienstag in LUX und werde auf dem Rückweg am Mittwoch noch Stromberg mitnehmen.


----------



## Langenfelder (29. September 2012)

aber du weisst schon das der http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13384 mit seinen Kumpel`s da ist .

180 Km Anfahrt und dann kein Lift, na ich weiss nicht ob ich da hin will obwohl, ach mal sehn. Entscheide ich halt am Dienstag


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> aber du weisst schon das der http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13384 mit seinen Kumpel`s da ist .



eben, dann bin ich nicht so alleine unter 1000 fremden kostümträgern 




Langenfelder schrieb:


> 180 Km Anfahrt und dann kein Lift, na ich weiss nicht ob ich da hin will obwohl, ach mal sehn. Entscheide ich halt am Dienstag



für mich sind  es ja "nur" 130km, aber zurück dann trotzdem wieder 180. bonsai hat das letztens in N. zwar eher als "einmal und (in anbetracht der 360km autofahrt) nicht wieder" beschrieben, aber kann man sich ja mal ansehen. 
klar, als liftbedürftiger wird das da natürlich etwas zäh mit der kurzen sattelstütze.


----------



## R2-D2 (30. September 2012)

Die Gelbe Invasion

heute, Glüder-Parkplatz






ca. 25 PKW, Lieferbusse, z.T. mit Anhängern, alle aus NL. Da stand eine echte Spandex-Armee.

Die sind allerdings alle brav auf den Forstwegen geblieben, auch runter .


----------



## Enrgy (30. September 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Die sind allerdings alle brav auf den Forstwegen geblieben, auch runter .



noch sind sie auf den wegen geblieben, noch! nächstes jahr gehts dann auch schön über die hidden trails, hurraa!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (30. September 2012)

Ui, nach dem Sauerland jetzt bei uns. In Winterberg kommt man holländisch genauso weit wie mit deutsch. Da weißte wie sich die eingeborenen Mallorquiner fühlen...


----------



## surftigresa (30. September 2012)

Melde mich wohlerhalten zurück 

Bin nicht abgesoffen, habe nur meine 2 Paar Schuhe nicht mehr trocken bekommen.... Trotzdem eine sehr sehr geile Woche Urlaub!!!!!

 @_Rolf_,
danke für den Gipfeltip!!!! War eindeutig die schönste Tour



Gruss,
Melli


----------



## surftigresa (30. September 2012)

Ich noch mal........

In drei Wochen ist es soweit und ich werde wieder ein Jährchen jünger! Zur Feier des Tages hat der Häuptling mir die Erlaubnis für einen alternativen Startpunkt für die TT-Sonntagsrunde gegeben 

Das möchte ich gerne nutzen um mit möglichst vielen von Euch das Ahrtal unsicher zu machen! Hier geht es zur Geburtstagsrunde:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13418

Der Termin ist versteckt, da ich die Tour auf die Leute beschränken möchte, die mich kennen und mögen 

Es gibt zwar keinen Lift und auch keinen Shuttle, aber der ein oder andere von Euch hat das Bergaufradeln ja noch nicht verlernt  Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall sehr freuen, Euch zu meinem Ehrentag auf der TT-Runde dabei zu haben!!!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## wozibo (1. Oktober 2012)

> Melli ... Ahrtal ... langsam ... leicht ... flowig ... 1500hm ... 50km ... Lampe mitnehmen



Also auf das 'flowige Ahrtal' bin ich dann mal gespannt, aber eine 'langsame' Tour mit Dir kann ich mir fast so wenig vorstellen wie 'leichte 1.500hm'...


----------



## surftigresa (1. Oktober 2012)

wozibo schrieb:


> Also auf das 'flowige Ahrtal' bin ich dann mal gespannt, aber eine 'langsame' Tour mit Dir kann ich mir fast so wenig vorstellen wie 'leichte 1.500hm'...


 
Ich habe im Urlaub schon mal geübt und die Blümchengruppe geguidet...... ok, nach der Hälfte der Tour (sprich 350Hm) haben sie alle etwas von "Schuhe kaufen", "Strand", "Pizza",.... gemurmelt und ich musste alleine weiterfahren  Sollte mir das zu denken geben!!!  NEIN!!!! So leicht gebe ich doch nicht auf sondern suche mir mit der Tour hier einfach neue Opfer 

.... schön, dass Du dabei bist!


----------



## R2-D2 (1. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ...die  Blümchengruppe geguidet......



=> Fuhr dieses Bike auch in der Blümchengruppe  mit? 



Langenfelder schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsai.68 (1. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich noch mal........
> 
> In drei Wochen ist es soweit und ich werde wieder ein Jährchen jünger! Zur Feier des Tages hat der Häuptling mir die Erlaubnis für einen alternativen Startpunkt für die TT-Sonntagsrunde gegeben
> 
> ...



Mano bin da leider auf Lehrgang in München.


----------



## surftigresa (1. Oktober 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Mano bin da leider auf Lehrgang in München.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (2. Oktober 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Mano bin da leider auf Lehrgang in München.



Tja, Micha, nun musst du auch mal wieder arbeiten


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Oktober 2012)

tja und ich komm einen Tag vorher ausem Urlaub. ergo bin ich auch nicht dabei.


----------



## surftigresa (2. Oktober 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> tja und ich komm einen Tag vorher ausem Urlaub. ergo bin ich auch nicht dabei.



Wie jetzt??? Dann kommst Du doch genau pasend zurück


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist mir klar warum du Solo bist, wenn ich Samstag aus dem Flieger steige, könnte ich zwar Sonntag Radfahren aber nicht den ganzen Tag. Das gibt sowas von Mecker das ich Anfang November nicht mehr in den Bikepark kann.
War heute in Willingen, war schön leer und relativ trocken ( nur ein kl. Schauer ).
V+ wie wars in Stromberg?


----------



## lhampe (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich war heute in Warstein. Hat am späten Nachmittag mal kurz geschauert. Hat nicht mal gereicht um Räder dreckig zu machen....


----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> V+ wie wars in Stromberg?



2 Tage Luxemburger Felsentrails und heute zum Abschluß ein paar Flugeinlagen, hat echt Spaß gemacht in Stromberg! Für euch Parkfahrer wohl zu einfach und vor allem: KEIN LIFT, aber zum anfangen mit der Fliegerei wirklich nicht schlecht. Bin 4x den Wildhog Trail gefahren, waren dann am Ende auch schon wieder 600Hm und nach den 2 Tagen mit je rund 1000Hm hats mir dann echt gereicht.
Die Strecke war in top Zustand, alles schön glatt (bis auf die Wurzel und Felspassagen) und wirklich kaum blöde Bremsecken drin, man bleibt immer im Schwung, braucht eigentlich nicht zu treten.
Schade, daß Stromberg so weit weg ist, die Videos auf youtube geben leider nur den Stand von letztem Jahr wieder, da hat sich einiges getan an neuen Spuren und Kurven und Sprüngen. 
Den "NoJokes" mit heftigeren Gaps und so habe ich mir gespart, das andere Ding war schon toll genug, immer schön in die Anlieger rein und danach mit Schwung über den nächsten Kicker, macht echt Laune. Vor allem, wenn das Fahrwerk so viel Reserven hat. Also ich würde da nochmal hinfahren, evtl. 2 Tage, einmal um Bad Kreuznach ne "normale" Tour und am nächsten Tag dann Stromberg.


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Oktober 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> toll genug, immer schön in die Anlieger rein und danach mit Schwung über den nächsten Kicker, macht echt Laune. Vor allem, wenn das Fahrwerk so viel Reserven hat. .


 

sowas von Dir zu hören  hätte ich nie gedacht.
Ich steh immernoch vor dem ersten Double in Willingen, die Geschwindigkeit hat ja gepasst nur am Mut hat es gefehlt


----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2012)

Oh Melli, am 21. sitzen wir im Flieger, wahrscheinlich fliegen wir sogar zur besten Bikezeit gerade übers Ahrtal. Ich werde mal runterwinken, sofern die Regenwolken teufel es zulassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (4. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich habe im Urlaub schon mal geübt und die Blümchengruppe geguidet...... ok, nach der Hälfte der Tour (sprich 350Hm) haben sie alle etwas von "Schuhe kaufen", "Strand", "Pizza",.... gemurmelt und ich musste alleine weiterfahren  Sollte mir das zu denken geben!!!  NEIN!!!! So leicht gebe ich doch nicht auf sondern suche mir mit der Tour hier einfach neue Opfer
> 
> .... schön, dass Du dabei bist!



.... und die Blümchengruppe lag dann am Strand ..... wobei wir uns Sorgen gemacht haben ..... Melli alleine in den Bergen Liguriens mit  Wildschweinen und wilden Italienern ....

Mit dem 21. ist noch nicht klar, evtl. muss ich nach Hockenheim


----------



## surftigresa (4. Oktober 2012)

Also wilde Italiener habe ich leider keine getroffen..... aber tolle Trails


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Oktober 2012)

gemacht


----------



## Juppidoo (5. Oktober 2012)

Mark, Hendrik, Bonsai und ich sind auch aus Finale zurück. (Mel angeblich auch) Geniale Trails und super Shuttletage.

Sehr empfehlenswert.

So, wie siehts denn mit Sonntag aus. Jemand ohne Fahrschein?


----------



## JohnnyT (5. Oktober 2012)

Wir sind auch wieder zurück von einem Hammer-Lago-Trip 

Ja, Sonntag, sehr gerne, aber bitte min. 1000Tiefenmeter am Stück......


----------



## S.F. (5. Oktober 2012)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## bonsai.68 (5. Oktober 2012)

Wie schon gesagt, bin auch wieder gesund aus Finale zurück.
Fotos gibt es diesmal keine, war richtig genial, bin auch nicht naß geworden. 
Habe alles richtig gemacht. Immer wieder Finale!!!!
Super Bilder Ralf, ich will mehr sehen


----------



## R2-D2 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
bin vielleicht in ein paar Wochen auf Malle mit 1-2 Biketagen. Kennt jemand einen Guide oder Tourenveranstalter vor Ort, den er empfehlen kann?


----------



## H-P (6. Oktober 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin vielleicht in ein paar Wochen auf Malle mit 1-2 Biketagen. Kennt jemand einen Guide oder Tourenveranstalter vor Ort, den er empfehlen kann?


 
Ich habe selber keine Erfahrung mit MTB auf Malle, aber die sollen ganz gut sein.

http://www.roxybikes.de/home-deutsch.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (6. Oktober 2012)

Bin mit der Roxy mal Touren gefahren als sie noch bei M-Bike war. Ist ein lustiges Mädel und spricht sicher die fahrtechnisch versiertere Zielgruppe an. M-Bike ist eher für die Waldautobahn+ Zielgruppe.

Du solltest auf jedenFall die  diese Tour machen


----------



## bonsai.68 (6. Oktober 2012)

die TOUREN sind egal bei den Hotpans die 
Roxana trägt


----------



## H-P (6. Oktober 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> die TOUREN sind egal bei den Hotpans die
> Roxana trägt


 
...und am Ende der Tour sieht man auf den Hotpans die Abdrücke deiner Augen.


----------



## R2-D2 (6. Oktober 2012)

Danke für Eure Antworten. 
Sollte ich dann bei Roxy fahren, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich Ihr dann alle Eure Kommentare übermitteln soll 

Roxybikes ist mir auch so beim Googlen schon mit einem ansprechenden Tourenprogramm und anständiger Bikeauswahl aufgefallen. Da funk ich mal an.
 @lhampe: wie hieß die Tour/das Gebiet oder der Trail?

(Evtl. auch per PN)


----------



## surftigresa (6. Oktober 2012)

@Rolf,
gute Beschäftigung bei dem sch... Wetter....

Das habe ich hier noch gefunden:

http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_anderswo/mallorca/roadtrip/index_ger.html

und der Holy Trail:

http://holytrail.wordpress.com

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Juppidoo (6. Oktober 2012)

So, jemand morgen 10 Uhr oder etwas später Lust?
Glüder, WA oder Altenberg ist mir egal. Oder Johnnys Wpt-Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Oktober 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> die TOUREN sind egal bei den Hotpans die
> Roxana trägt



Freudscher Verleser:


bonsai.68 schrieb:


> die TRAILS sind so eng wie die Hotpans die
> Roxana trägt


----------



## R2-D2 (6. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @_Rolf_,
> gute Beschäftigung bei dem sch... Wetter....


So ist das!

Danke für den HolyTrail, aber ich will diesmal mit einem Guide oder Team fahren, weil ich nur 1 oder max. 2 Tage dort habe und daher keinen Bock auf gpx-Daten-mining, Planung und Trailsuche etc. habe.

Kennt jemand noch den vamos24.de?
Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, machen aus z.T. Freeridetouren und Trans-Tramuntana-Touren.


----------



## Juppidoo (6. Oktober 2012)

Hi Rolf,

Ich denke, du hast schon die besten Tips bekommen.
Die Trails im Westen sind wahrscheinlich etwas interessanter. Der Trail von  Frosthelm bei Polenca ist o.k., der bei Alcudia auch, aber sehr kurz.

Viele Anbieter haben die für uns interessanten Touren eingestellt, da zu materialfordernd. Es werden meist Touren auf Waldautobahnen und schmalen  Strassen angeboten.

Viel Spaß im Urlaub

Jürgen


----------



## lhampe (7. Oktober 2012)

hallo, 

ist jemand für heute nachmittag für ne Runde zu begeistern?


----------



## JohnnyT (7. Oktober 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> So, jemand morgen 10 Uhr oder etwas später Lust?
> Glüder, WA oder Altenberg ist mir egal. Oder Johnnys Wpt-Tour?



Irgendwie war ich heute etwas träge, nach all der Action in den letzten Wochen....

Welche Wpt-Tour meinst du denn? Können wir ja vielleicht nächsten Samstag machen?


----------



## Juppidoo (7. Oktober 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Irgendwie war ich heute etwas träge, nach all der Action in den letzten Wochen....
> 
> Welche Wpt-Tour meinst du denn? Können wir ja vielleicht nächsten Samstag machen?



Bin allein ein paar Stunden gefahren mit dem Schluchtenrad, schlechten Reifen, feuchte Steine und Wurzeln. Enttäuschend. Hab danach erstmal einen vernünftigen Vorderradreifen draufgezogen. Bin auch noch verwöhnt von Finale. 
Bei der Wpt-Tour hab ich nichts Bestimmtes im Sinn. Grobi hat von einer schönen Runde geschwärmt. 

Würd mich freuen, wenn wir mal wieder zusammen fahren würden.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## surftigresa (7. Oktober 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Würd mich freuen, wenn wir mal wieder zusammen fahren würden.
> 
> Bis denn
> 
> Jürgen



Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit einer Feierabendrunde? Wetter soll sich doch die ganze Woche halten.


----------



## Juppidoo (7. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei. Mi 18.10 Uhr? Startpunkt ist mir egal. Vielleicht mal wieder WA oder Altenberg.


----------



## herbyx (8. Oktober 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Bin allein ein paar Stunden gefahren mit dem Schluchtenrad, schlechten Reifen, feuchte Steine und Wurzeln. Enttäuschend. Hab danach erstmal einen vernünftigen Vorderradreifen draufgezogen. Bin auch noch verwöhnt von Finale.
> Bei der Wpt-Tour hab ich nichts Bestimmtes im Sinn. Grobi hat von einer schönen Runde geschwärmt.
> 
> Würd mich freuen, wenn wir mal wieder zusammen fahren würden.
> ...





Ich nehme mal an, ich habe von Beyenburg geschwärmt. Hätte ich auch noch mal Lust.....


----------



## surftigresa (8. Oktober 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Irgendwie war ich heute etwas träge, nach all der Action in den letzten Wochen....
> 
> Welche Wpt-Tour meinst du denn? Können wir ja vielleicht nächsten Samstag machen?



Welche Tour auch immer es dann ist..... wie lang wäre die ungefähr????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (8. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Welche Tour auch immer es dann ist..... wie lang wäre die ungefähr????



Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe ca. 1000 Hömis und 4-5 Std.


----------



## surftigresa (8. Oktober 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Mi 18.10 Uhr? Startpunkt ist mir egal. Vielleicht mal wieder WA oder Altenberg.



18:10 WA 

Soll ich etwas einstellen und Dich als Guide benennen? Das wäre dann Arbeitsteilung 

 @herbyx,
danke, würde von den Eckdaten her passen. Kann aber jetzt noch nicht genau sagen, ob ich kann.


----------



## Juppidoo (8. Oktober 2012)

O.k., bitte mit Zusatz keine Haftung, keine Beratung, kein Verkauf


----------



## R2-D2 (9. Oktober 2012)

Heute in der Presse:
Initiative für Dirt-Strecke in Langenfeld an der A3

http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/k...fahrer-wollen-waldstrecke-an-der-a3-1.1118451


----------



## Enrgy (9. Oktober 2012)

Hui, da scheint ja richtig Bewegung in die Sache zu kommen. Sogar Förster (!) und Rettung sehen keine Probleme in der Location.
Dann kann man nur hoffen, daß das ganze nicht aus dem Ruder läuft, wenn mal eine Genehmigung erteilt wurde. Denn dann kommen schnell viele neue (auswärtige) Besucher, denen die Brisanz nicht bewußt ist. Dann werden neue Spuren in den Wald geschlagen und schwupps, gibts wieder jemanden, der sich daran stört. Da müssen die Jungs dann rigoros einschreiten und solche Auswüchse zurückbauen.
Aber erstmal abwarten, ob das wirklich zu einer offiziellen Strecke werden kann. Schön wäre es auf jeden Fall!


----------



## surftigresa (9. Oktober 2012)

Hier geht's zur Mittwochsrunde:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13449

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## JohnnyT (9. Oktober 2012)

Wenn's wettertechnisch einigermaßen passt, können wir am Samstag gerne die gewünsche BB-Runde fahren 
Allerdings müssten wir um 10:00 Uhr starten, da ich um 15:00 wieder zurück sein muss.


----------



## Juppidoo (9. Oktober 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Wenn's wettertechnisch einigermaßen passt, können wir am Samstag gerne die gewünsche BB-Runde fahren
> Allerdings müssten wir um 10:00 Uhr starten, da ich um 15:00 wieder zurück sein muss.



Bin dabei


----------



## herbyx (10. Oktober 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Wenn's wettertechnisch einigermaßen passt, können wir am Samstag gerne die gewünsche BB-Runde fahren
> Allerdings müssten wir um 10:00 Uhr starten, da ich um 15:00 wieder zurück sein muss.



Yep!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (10. Oktober 2012)

hätte auch Lust nach vielen Bikepark Besuchen und Spot fahren mal wieder ne Tour zu machen


----------



## Unikum777 (10. Oktober 2012)

BB Runde = dabei! Die Startzeit passt mir auch bestens, da ich noch was vor hab. Wetter? Ist mir egal


----------



## surftigresa (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenigstens 4 tapfere Biker haben sich heute Abend noch auf den Weg durch die dunklen Wälder gemacht!  Wo sind denn blos die anderen 20 Leute aus dem Sommer hin 

Die Trails waren auf jeden Fall noch in top Zustand, aber es war saukalt!!!! Zum Glück habe ich auf dem Rückweg gelernt, dass mein Auto ja jetzt eine Sitzheizung hat  So langsam lerne ich doch einen gewissen Luxus zu schätzen


----------



## JohnnyT (11. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wo sind denn blos die anderen 20 Leute aus dem Sommer hin



Mind. einer von denen ist heute gefahren, bei schönstem Sonnenschein 

Leider sind die Aussichten für's WE gar nicht so gut, mal sehen ob das klappt mit der Samstags-Tour.
Anyway, hier schon mal der Treffpunkt:
Samstag 10:00 Uhr Schmitz Jägerhaus, Wuppertal, Wanderparkplatz parallel zur Straße, hier: http://goo.gl/maps/Fl76S

Wir können ja morgen abend noch mal chatten ob das klappt.


----------



## wozibo (12. Oktober 2012)

Und? Morgen?  Wettervorhersagen sehen zwar nicht ganz so stabil aus, aber wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt...


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke auch, wenn wir um zehn starten, sollten wir nicht viel Feuchtigkeit abkriegen. Bin um zehn dabei. Startplatz steht ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (12. Oktober 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Mind. einer von denen ist heute gefahren, bei schönstem Sonnenschein
> 
> ......



Der Herr möchte also nicht mehr mit uns im Dunkeln fahren.... Dann möchte ich auch morgen nicht mit Dir fahren 

Im Ernst, mir ist das im Bergischen was zu schlammig und regenunsicher. Ich versuche mal in N. mein Glück......

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Alterspräsident (12. Oktober 2012)

viel Spaß morgen bei der BB-Runde.
Ich werde ab morgen für zwei Wochen meine alten Knochen eine intensive Sonneneinstrahlung aussetzen
Gruß chris


----------



## R2-D2 (12. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ...  Wo sind denn blos die anderen 20 Leute aus dem Sommer hin



Bin im Family-Urlaub (Herbstferien)...


----------



## surftigresa (12. Oktober 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Bin im Family-Urlaub (Herbstferien)...



Na die Ausrede gilt ja zum Glück nur noch nächste Woche


----------



## Unikum777 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde morgen direkt von Beyenburg aus starten wollen und zur Tennishalle kommen. Johnny:  Wann kommt ihr denn da ungefähr vorbei?


----------



## JohnnyT (12. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Der Herr möchte also nicht mehr mit uns im Dunkeln fahren...



Genau, deswegen fahre ich morgen auch wieder lieber im Bergischen 
Kannst du die nächste Regenfront, die da morgen früh von Holland ranzieht, noch ein bischen aufhalten in N. , damit wir bis nachmittags trocken bleiben? Danke 

@ Lars, wenn wir pünktlich um 10 los kommen, sollten wir um ca. 10:45 an der Tennishalle sein.

@ alle anderen, bis um 10 am Parkplatz!


----------



## Unikum777 (13. Oktober 2012)

@ Ralf: Danke, warte dann dort.  

@ Chris: Schönen, erholsamen Urlaub wünsche ich


----------



## willibike (13. Oktober 2012)

*Jahrestreffen 2012 Mountainbiker Leverkusen*
*Einladung an die Feierabendbiker*
Termin zum Jahrestreffen steht fest!

Am 02.November 2012 um 19:30 Uhr
in der Gaststätte Ruhlach
Wimbachallee 44
51379 Leverkusen - Opladen

Ein paar Punkte für den Abend
 Alpencross, Bilder/Video /Udo Eckel, Martin Willemse
 mblev.de Videotour, Video / Wilfried Dannewald
 Canada Mountainbike Race / Dirk Breitenladner
 Cape Epic 2013 Vorbereitung / Dirk Breitenladner
 Whistler-Canada Video 2011/ Sören Mann (Fahrtechniktrainer)
 Sven Riedesel von Radsport Campana wartet mit einer Überraschung auf

Freunde/innen und Angehörige sind auf unserem Jahrestreffen herzlich willkommen.

Link
Bitte bis zum 29. Oktober 2012 anmelden!


----------



## lhampe (13. Oktober 2012)

@ Ralf 10:00 schaffe ich nicht. Wo wäre denn die Tennishalle? Reicht das AM Hartail? Ich müßte sonst noch die Reverb an Fanes packen


----------



## surftigresa (13. Oktober 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Genau, deswegen fahre ich morgen auch wieder lieber im Bergischen
> Kannst du die nächste Regenfront, die da morgen früh von Holland ranzieht, noch ein bischen aufhalten in N. , damit wir bis nachmittags trocken bleiben? Danke
> .....



Wird nicht gehen, die zieht nördlich an uns vorbei!!!  Um sich dann im Bergischen abzuregnen..... 

Viel Spass Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (13. Oktober 2012)

@ lhampe: Beyenburger Straße/ Theodor-Schröder-Weg befindet sich die Tennishalle


----------



## lhampe (13. Oktober 2012)

ok, dann komme ich da vorbei. Ich hoffe es wird dann nicht so anstrengend. Ich will morgen noch den Köln Inline Marathon mitskaten


----------



## JohnnyT (14. Oktober 2012)

@ Juppi,
wo hast du denn die schönen Sonnen-, Speichen- und Pilz-Bilder?


----------



## surftigresa (14. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit Mittwoch aus?????


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Oktober 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> @ Juppi,
> wo hast du denn die schönen Sonnen-, Speichen- und Pilz-Bilder?



Ich hab da ein kleines Dropboxproblem. Ich muss mir das nochmal ansehen oder ich stelle die Bilder nachher in mein Album, mal gucken. Die Tour war auf jeden Fall cool

 @mel
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich Mi dabei


----------



## R2-D2 (14. Oktober 2012)

*Livebericht von der EURO-BIKE  GREECE*
-         *- Das E-Bike ist tot - *

  Hi Leute,
  für unser Forum habe ich keine Mühen und Kosten gescheut und bin zur international führenden Branchen-Leitmesse nach Rhodos geflogen.

 Wie zu erwarten wurden hier dem Fachpublikum nicht die Bikes der Saison 2013 gezeigt, sondern die Trends der Zukunft; also Designstudien, Prototypen und Neuerungen, die vermutlich erst in ein paar Jahren in die Serienproduktion einfließen werden.
  Nach einem ausgiebigem Messerundgang, muss ich sagen, das E-Bike ist tot! Es lebe das Fahrrad mit Hilfsmotor!


  Auf dem Stand der Firma CLERMONT, jedem für seine radikalen und futuristischen Entwürfe bekannt, konnte man einen Blick in das Bike der Zukunft werfen. Dabei war der Standbau an sich schon ein Geniestreich. Es wurde das landestypische Straßenbild in Halle 5 auf 350m² nachgebaut, auf denen die Bikes lässig an Steinmauern angelehnt präsentiert wurden. Und dort wurde dann auch der Hingucker der Messe in Szene gesetzt: 

Das *CLERMONT FREELAND*
  In kurzen Worten: progressiver kann man ein Bike nicht stylen! Neben der HEMI HiTen Federgabel mit echten 120mm Scheibenbremse und der Cantileverbremse hinten besticht der im Multicolour-Design gehaltene Stahlrahmen mit der Top-Bar-Free-End-Geometrie. Natürlich wird bei so einem mutigen Entwurf dem neumodischen Schnickschnack wie im Rohr verlegte Kabel eine Absage erteilt, was zu einem einzigartigen Cockpit führt. Klar ist dann auch, dass man hier die passenden Antworten auf die Probleme der E-Bikes (hohes Gewicht und geringe Reichweite) hat. Die Wiedergeburt der Verbrennerhilfsmotoren wird hier eingeleitet. Wobei alle Komponenten fast vollkommen in das Rahmengestellt integriert sind und damit kaum optisch auffallen.





  Aber was schreibe ich mir die Finger wund, Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte:


----------



## lhampe (14. Oktober 2012)

Ralf und Unikum. Wir müssen uns am Samstag verpasst haben. Weil mein Navi im entscheidenden Moment gesponnen hat war ich knapp 10 min zu spät an der Tennishalle.


----------



## herbyx (15. Oktober 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> *Livebericht von der EURO-BIKE  GREECE*
> -         *- Das E-Bike ist tot - *
> 
> Hi Leute,
> ...


----------



## surftigresa (15. Oktober 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @_mel_
> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich Mi dabei


 
Wetter sieht doch gut aus! Ich habe mal einen Termin eingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13449

(Ich habe auch wieder neue Bremsbeläge im Rucksack )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (15. Oktober 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> *Livebericht von der EURO-BIKE  GREECE*
> -         *- Das E-Bike ist tot - *
> 
> Hi Leute,
> ...



Rolf, nimmst du Drogen ?


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Oktober 2012)

Am 29.09. hätte ich gern welche gehabt


----------



## R2-D2 (15. Oktober 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Rolf, nimmst du Drogen ?




Nein, bzw. nur die Legalen..aber wäre vielleicht eine Überlegung wert.

Denn hier gibt es nichts zum Fahren. Was hier unter der Kategorie "MTB First Class Full Suspension" bei den Radverleihern steht, ist nicht weit von dem FREELAND entfernt, nur ohne Motor, versteht sich!

Da bin ich heute 2 aussichtsreiche Trails einfach gewandert (in fast voller Bikemontur) und hab mir mein Bike einfach vorgestellt, eine gelungene Illusion!


----------



## Juppidoo (15. Oktober 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Nein, bzw. nur die Legalen..aber wäre vielleicht eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> Denn hier gibt es nichts zum Fahren. Was hier unter der Kategorie "MTB First Class Full Suspension" bei den Radverleihern steht, ist nicht weit von dem FREELAND entfernt, nur ohne Motor, versteht sich!
> 
> Da bin ich heute 2 aussichtsreiche Trails einfach gewandert (in fast voller Bikemontur) und hab mir mein Bike einfach vorgestellt, eine gelungene Illusion!





Aber ich dachte, du bist auf Malle.


----------



## R2-D2 (15. Oktober 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Aber ich dachte, du bist auf Malle.



Nee, Malle wäre Ende Oktober gewesen, hat sich aber leider zerschlagen.


----------



## Enrgy (16. Oktober 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Da bin ich heute 2 aussichtsreiche Trails einfach gewandert (in fast voller Bikemontur) und hab mir mein Bike einfach vorgestellt, eine gelungene Illusion!



also doch Drogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (17. Oktober 2012)

Achtung!!!!
------------

Muss den Termin für heute leider wieder rausnehmen. Mein Magen spielt völlig verrückt


----------



## Juppidoo (17. Oktober 2012)

o.k., ist auch kein schönes bikewetter.

Gute Besserung.


----------



## surftigresa (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke! Hat schon ein bisschen geholfen 

Und pünktlich zum WE soll ja auch das Wetter wieder herrlich werden 

Sind am Samstag alle "parken" oder hat vielleicht jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde im Bergischen?

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Pardus (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Melanie,

ich hätte Lust auf ne Runde im Bergischen ...
Gerne aber auch an der Ahr 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## wozibo (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin 'parken' - damit am Sonntag auch die Fahrtechnik stimmt 

Aber a propos 'parken' - gibt es am Treffpunkt für Sonntag eigentlich genügend Parkplätze? Mir sah das auf Google Maps gerade so aus, als ob es mehr Anmeldungen gäbe als dieses Dorf Einwohner hat...


----------



## surftigresa (18. Oktober 2012)

Pardus schrieb:


> Hallo Melanie,
> 
> ich hätte Lust auf ne Runde im Bergischen ...
> Gerne aber auch an der Ahr
> ...



Da bin ich flexibel. Ahr ist immer toll 
Ich wollte nur nicht so eine grosse Runde drehen. So ungefähr von 12:00 bis 17:00. Würde das bei Dir passen?

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Pardus (18. Oktober 2012)

12:00 bis 17:00 ist Perfekt 
Sollen wir in Altenburg am Altersheim starten?

Grüße
Guido



surftigresa schrieb:


> Da bin ich flexibel. Ahr ist immer toll
> Ich wollte nur nicht so eine grosse Runde drehen. So ungefähr von 12:00 bis 17:00. Würde das bei Dir passen?
> 
> Gruss,
> Melli


----------



## surftigresa (18. Oktober 2012)

Genau das wäre auch mein Vorschlag gewesen! 

Ich hab´s mal als Termin eingetragen, vielleicht schliesst sich ja noch jemand an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13476

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## R2-D2 (18. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Genau das wäre auch mein Vorschlag gewesen!
> 
> Ich hab´s mal als Termin eingetragen, vielleicht schliesst sich ja noch jemand an:
> 
> ...



Ich tausche dann gerne von So auf Sa, wenn's recht ist.


----------



## Ratinger (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich sitz hier gerade im Hotel Medusa in Finale Ligure, wo das Specialized Racing Team abgestiegen ist, daß Samstag und Sonntag am Finalenduro teilnimmt. Hier stehen grad gefühlt um die 90.000 Euro S-Works- Enduros herum (so an die 10 Nagelneue und ca. 5 der Teamfahrer). Irgendjemand Farbwünsche? 

heut sind wir die Strecke schonmal gefahren und das geht gut. Wär vielleicht ein Event für 2013... 

Ciao Ragazzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (18. Oktober 2012)

@Ratinger  

Gruss aus germany
Waere jetzt auch schon gern in Ita.
Allzeit gut ride.

Ciao


----------



## surftigresa (18. Oktober 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ich tausche dann gerne von So auf Sa, wenn's recht ist.



Also aus der Sonntag Nummer kommst Du eigentlich nicht mehr raus! Aber Du kannst natürlich zusätzlich gerne am Samstag mitkommen 

Oder bin ich Dir am Sonntag schon zu alt?  


 @Ratinger,
egal, Hauptsache in Grösse S


----------



## surftigresa (19. Oktober 2012)

@energy,
was ist los? Noch kein WP-Team gegründet????

Du lässt aber auch schwer nach..... ;-)


----------



## Manni (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Melli, Guido,

ich bin raus - gestern 8h von München im Stop&Go war einfach zu nervig. Will nicht schon wieder Autofahren. Viel Spaß an der Ahr!


Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Enrgy (20. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @energy,
> was ist los? Noch kein WP-Team gegründet????
> 
> Du lässt aber auch schwer nach..... ;-)





ich lieg hier in der sonne am strand und laß mir die plauze bräunen, who the fakk needs wp...  

viel spaß morgen beim ausscheidungsrennen in den ahrbergen


----------



## Miss Neandertal (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Melli,

28 Anmeldungen für morgen - whau!!! 

Brauchste nen Backguide 

Das wird ein Spaß


----------



## surftigresa (20. Oktober 2012)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo Melli,
> 
> 28 Anmeldungen für morgen - whau!!!
> 
> ...



Jaaaaaaaa! Freu' mich schon riesig auf Euch alle 

Hab' die Sonne hoch über dem Ahrtal aufgehangen 
Die Bäume schön bunt angemalt!!!!







Die Trails trocken geblasen 
.....
.... und natürlich auch einen Backguide organisiert 

Es kann also nichts (oder zumindest nicht mehr viel....) schief gehen.

Bis morgen


----------



## Pardus (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Melani,

einen Happy Birthday und viel Spass in Dernau....

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Juppidoo (21. Oktober 2012)

Hi Melanie,

wenn du heute Gebutstag hast, alles Liebe auch von mir. Kann heute leider nicht mitfahren. Wir sehen uns die Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ratinger (21. Oktober 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Manni (21. Oktober 2012)

Auch von mir alles Gute! 

Grüße,
Manni


----------



## R2-D2 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hi Melli,

noch mal vielen Dank für das flowige Ahrtal und die nette Idee mit dem Parkplatz.

Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet verkehrsmäßig keinen Stress auf der Rückfahrt.


----------



## surftigresa (21. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank Euch allen!

Und natürlich besonderen Dank an die drei bergischen Musketiere, die das Abenteuer flowiges Ahrtal mit mir eingegangen sind 
Hat mir viel Spass gemacht, Euch auf (für Euch) neuen Trails zu entführen!

 @Rolf,
es war voll auf der Rückfahrt, aber ok. 10 Minuten länger als normal gebraucht. Für Top-Wetter und Ferienende ganz gut! 

Ich hoffe nur, der Wolfgang hat seinen Flieger bekommen!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## JohnnyT (21. Oktober 2012)

Hey Melli,
danke für die neuen Ahrtal-Flowtrails 
Hat doch super gekplappt mit der Riesen-Truppe!
Wie lange habt ihr denn noch gemacht?

Ich bin offensichtlich zu früh los, habe eine 3/4 Std. gestanden, um von Esch aus auf die B257 abzubiegen....

Tja, und an alle anderen, da habt ihr ein Riesen-Kofferraum-Kuchenbuffet verpasst mitten auf der Tour


----------



## surftigresa (21. Oktober 2012)

Zwei Trails haben wir noch mitgenommen. Dann noch eine Kleinigkeit gegessen. Und bis ich dann mein Auto aus dem Wald wiedergeholt hatte, waren die Touris alle schon zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (22. Oktober 2012)

Hi Melli,

von mir auch noch schnell alles Liebe zum Geburtstag.


----------



## wozibo (22. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, der Wolfgang hat seinen Flieger bekommen!


Ja, hat er

Im Rückblick hatte ich mir für die Rückfahrt aber wohl die denkbar schlechteste Zeit ausgesucht - alleine schon aus dem Ahrtal herauszukommen hat fast 45min gedauert. Zum Glück kam danach nur noch der obligatorische Stau rund um Köln.

Melli, auch von mir noch einmal vielen Dank für die nette Tour und die leckere Verpflegung unterwegs. 

Grüße aus dem sonnigen (!) und vergleichsweise kühlen Peking!
Wolfgang


PS: Traditionell muß ich unmittelbar nach jeder Chinareise schnellstmöglich aufs Bike - hat hier vielleicht jemand Interesse an einer flowigen "Anti-Jetlag-Tour" in Witten am kommenden Samstag?


----------



## Juppidoo (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab da mal was eingetragen für die sportlichen unter den Forumsmitgliedern ;-)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094

Bis denn


----------



## R2-D2 (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
hat jemand Bock auf WP-Team? 

Letztes Jahr war's das "Betreute Chillen für Senioren" als B-Team der Betreutes Fahren für Senioren (wo sind die eigentlich ?).


----------



## herbyx (25. Oktober 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat jemand Bock auf WP-Team?
> 
> Letztes Jahr war's das "Betreute Chillen für Senioren" als B-Team der Betreutes Fahren für Senioren (wo sind die eigentlich ?).



Ja, ich wär dabei!


----------



## surftigresa (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi Rolf,

ich bin dieses Jahr wieder unter "Normal ist anders!" unterwegs 
Werde dann wahrscheinlich ab übernächste Woche mit dem Bike aus Köln anreisen müssen 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Enrgy (25. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ich bin dieses Jahr wieder unter "Normal ist anders!" unterwegs



oha, da haben sich ja die richtigen gefunden


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Oktober 2012)

Beim chillen bin ich dabei, mache aber max. 100 Punkte. Möchte halt chillen


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Oktober 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat jemand Bock auf WP-Team?
> 
> Letztes Jahr war's das "Betreute Chillen für Senioren" als B-Team der Betreutes Fahren für Senioren (wo sind die eigentlich ?).


 

eingeschlafen


----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2012)

Hab mich mal "beworben" bei den Chillern. Irgendwer muß man ja die 100P vom Juppi unterbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (26. Oktober 2012)

Da haben sich ja die richtigen 4 Luschen gefunden


----------



## R2-D2 (26. Oktober 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hab mich mal "beworben" bei den Chillern. Irgendwer muß man ja die 100P vom Juppi unterbieten



Sehr geehrter Herr Enrgy,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bewerbungsunterlagen und Ihr Interesse an unserem Chiller-Team. Nach ausgiebigem Studium Ihrer Referenzen freuen wir uns, Ihnen mitteilen zu dürfen, dass wir Sie für diese Saison in unserem Team als Leistungsträger einstellen werden.

Bitte finden Sie sich am dem 04. November regelmäßig auf Ihrem Bike ein.

Hochachtungsvoll

Dr. Epo B. Stechlich


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Oktober 2012)

Wie gut das wir letzte Woche in Winterberg waren .
Haben noch Kurz / Kurz getragen und jetzt liegt da Schnee.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2012)

wat is pedää, wp-team hat noch nen platz frei! 

bin heut auch kurz/kurz gefahren: unter der langen hose und winterjacke.  
gut, daß ich die kappe unterm helm auf hatte und am ende wären überschuhe auch nicht schlecht gewesen


----------



## R2-D2 (27. Oktober 2012)

Hier was zum Warme-Gedanken-Machen, wenn man mal 45min Zeit hat:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wJB6uMt21c&feature=watch-vrec&proxmate=active"]Life Cycles Full Movie HD, Buy if U like !!! - YouTube[/nomedia]

(man braucht youtube mit Gema-Hack)


----------



## herbyx (28. Oktober 2012)

Jemand Lust auf eine spontane Runde, heute spät Vormittag/Mittag?????


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Oktober 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wat is pedää, wp-team hat noch nen platz frei!


 

ne ne ich bin zwar alt aber nicht chillig
werde es diesen WP es mal anders angehen


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2012)

Verräter, in der Gruppe macht das doch viel mehr Spaß, keine Punkte zu holen!


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. Oktober 2012)

Ey wat wo muss ich mich bewerben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ey wat wo muss ich mich bewerben ?



Guxu hieä 

so, gleich nochmal die letzten sonnenstrahlen nutzen und ein ründchen drehen


----------



## Juppidoo (29. Oktober 2012)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ey wat wo muss ich mich bewerben ?



Der R2D2 nimmt nicht jeden

Warum bist du nich nicht eingetragen


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Oktober 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Der R2D2 nimmt nicht jeden
> 
> Warum bist du nich nicht eingetragen


 


Siehste darum hab ich mal ein Team eingetragen 
 und der Teamname ist halt univ. einsetzbar 
nach dem Motto komm wir fahren den Trail, oder ich kenn einen schönen flowigen Uphill


----------



## Manni (11. November 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Siehste darum hab ich mal ein Team eingetragen
> und der Teamname ist halt univ. einsetzbar
> nach dem Motto komm wir fahren den Trail, oder ich kenn einen schönen flowigen Uphill



Hey Peter, 
das Motto gefällt mir. Ein paar Schönwetterpunkte könnte ich diesen Winter auch beitragen.


Grüße,
Manni


----------



## R2-D2 (11. November 2012)

Guten Abend die Dame(n), die Herren,

bestes Wetter für die nächsten Tage ist angesagt, da sollten wir am Mittwoch die N8-Ride-WP-Saison starten, oder?


----------



## Kaminfreund (12. November 2012)

Wenn mein Husten bis dahin nicht schlimmer geworden ist bin bich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (12. November 2012)

Kann die nächsten 3 Mi leider nicht.


----------



## herbyx (12. November 2012)

Hätte auch Lust, kann zu 90%!

Stellt jemand einen Termin ein?


----------



## bonsai.68 (12. November 2012)

bin leider in München sonst wär ich dabei, muß ja auch Punkte machen


----------



## R2-D2 (12. November 2012)

Ich habe mal was eingetragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13563


----------



## Kaminfreund (13. November 2012)

Hab Husten und bin ein krankes Häschen - kann morgen nicht


----------



## cycleman (14. November 2012)

wenn ich es schaffe bin ich 18:18Uhr da. Wartet *nicht* auf mich!


----------



## Pardus (16. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Lust morgen eine Runde zu drehen?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Langenfelder (16. November 2012)

Lust ja Zeit nein, helf dem Hummock beim Umzug


----------



## Pardus (16. November 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Lust ja Zeit nein, helf dem Hummock beim Umzug



Schade... dann grüß den Uli mal schön von mir..


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. November 2012)

Was bietest Du denn tourenmäßig an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (16. November 2012)

Hallo Ferkelmann,

ich dachte eigentlich ich hänge mich irgendwo dran.

So gut kenne ich mich in der Gegend leider nicht mehr aus.

Bin in den letzten Jahren eher an der Ahr unterwegs gewesen und kenne im Bergischen nur die Trials die eh jeder schon kennt.

Würde mit auch und krach aber noch ne Runden zusammen bekommen.
Wie schauts bei Dir aus...

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. November 2012)

Wollten ursprünglich morgen rund um Forsbach (Köfo/Lüderich) bißchen rumkurven und ggfs. auch etwas scouten. Wäre "aber" für Dich unterfordernd hinsichtlich Höhenmeter 
Hab den Ausflug im LMB.


----------



## Pardus (16. November 2012)

Manni und ich starten morgen um 11:30 in Burscheid auf dem Parkplatz an der B51... Du kannst Dich gerne anschließen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. November 2012)

Ich denke, wir lassen es morgen etwas gemächlicher angehen.


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Dezember 2012)

Dem Volker wünsch ich alles Gute zum seinem Ehrentag 

lass dich reich beschenken und bleib sauber

bis bald auf der Strasse 
Peter


----------



## Juppidoo (1. Dezember 2012)

Wie, schon wieder

Alles Gute und feier ordentlich

Kaum zu glauben, dass du schon Ende 40 bist

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2012)

Danke Jungs, mit 15 fühlt man sich ja noch recht jung. Ich darf jetzt sogar mit dem Rad alleine in den Wald, ist das nicht toll?


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Dezember 2012)

ziemlich ruhig hier


----------



## hansmeier (15. Dezember 2012)

Seit Wochen keine Tour mehr gefahren. Scheiss Umzug hinter mich gebracht. Bin leer und ausgelaugt.

...und bei euch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (15. Dezember 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ziemlich ruhig hier



Ja, echt mau.....

Wie wäre es denn mit einer Tour nächstes WE, sodenn der Wettergott halbwegs mitspielt???


----------



## derAndre (15. Dezember 2012)

Mick und ich starten morgen zwischen 14:00 und 14:30 Uhr in Overath. Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte, gerne melden.


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Dezember 2012)

hier ich , Treffpunkt?


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Dezember 2012)

Bin etwas angeschlagen und werde in 2012 nicht mehr fahren.
Frohes Neues 2013!


----------



## Enrgy (16. Dezember 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Bin etwas angeschlagen und werde in 2012 nicht mehr fahren.




Egal! Hauptsache, du trägst Punkte ein!


----------



## derAndre (16. Dezember 2012)

Pünktlich zum losfahren hat es angefangen zu regnen. Boaah wat ne Mocke. Ich will jetzt entweder Schnee und -5°C oder keinen Niederschlag für mindesten sechs Wochen! Schnauze voll und das ist durchaus Wörtlich zu nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (16. Dezember 2012)

hab soeben das Rad sauber gemacht ( nur mit dem Schlauch abgespritzt) das hat ewig gedauert. Was aber nicht am Wasserdruck lag.
Meine Klamotten sind triefend nass und haben einen schönen Erdton, die werd ich meiner Frau geben, die weiß wie man ( frau ) damit umgeht.
War aber trotz allem eine schöne Tour. 
Andre war doch die 37


----------



## derAndre (16. Dezember 2012)

Die Gegend hat Potential. Der Park an dem wir vorbei gekommen sind, wird mich aber wohl für immer Hoffnungslos überfordern. Auch bei Trockenheit und voller Montur, werde ich da bestenfalls die ganz kleinen Dinger springen. Lüderich dagegen kann man sicher mal laufen lassen bei Licht. Im Dunkeln ohne Lampe ist das eher abenteuerlich gewesen. der Mick muss da noch ein wenig Scouten damit der Waldautobahn und Asphalt-Anteil sinkt aber dann geht das sicher einiges.


----------



## Kaminfreund (17. Dezember 2012)

ich will auch wieder faaahren .......   bääääääh


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Dezember 2012)

was hindert dich dran?


----------



## Juppidoo (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss erst meine 2 Karren entsiffen, so kann ich nicht mehr fahren.

Ich glaub ich meld mich in einer Mukkibude an und schaue beim Spinnen den Mädels aufs Hinterteil.
Da kann man dann ja auch ein bischen angeben mit Bikepark uns so...


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Dezember 2012)

das will ich seh, wie du mit dem Spinnigrad irgenwo runterhopst
oder nur aus dem Hinterad durch die Bude saust


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Dezember 2012)

Ward in Forsbach?
War auch gut du, die Spots in Ruhe zu lassen, zumindest bei dem Wetter. Die Jungs stecken da ziemlich viel Zeit und Geld rein, da muss man bei dem Siff nicht die Bauten kaputt fahren.
Vom Anspruch sah es vor einem Jahr noch einfacher aus. Zumindest ist damals meine Frau noch den einen oder anderen Sprung gemacht. Schade eigentlich, aber ich kann verstehen. Denke, die aktuellen Bauten sollten dem Tourismus dorthin etwas zügeln.

Bzgl. Lüderich. Ich kenne da auch nicht jede kleine Ecke, aber Anteil Forstautobahn vs. Trail ist da max. 6 zu 4 drin. Das Gebiet ist doch recht überschaubar und die Talfahrt ist die beste Nummer von allen, plus dem einen oder anderen kleinen Geheimtipp


----------



## surftigresa (17. Dezember 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> I....
> 
> Ich glaub ich meld mich in einer Mukkibude an und schaue beim Spinnen den Mädels aufs Hinterteil.
> Da kann man dann ja auch ein bischen angeben mit Bikepark uns so...



Da weiss ich ja jetzt wenigstens, was die Männer hinter mir machen..... aber wenigstens versuchen sie nicht mit Bikepark anzugeben


----------



## derAndre (17. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ward in Forsbach?
> War auch gut du, die Spots in Ruhe zu lassen, zumindest bei dem Wetter. Die Jungs stecken da ziemlich viel Zeit und Geld rein, da muss man bei dem Siff nicht die Bauten kaputt fahren.
> Vom Anspruch sah es vor einem Jahr noch einfacher aus. Zumindest ist damals meine Frau noch den einen oder anderen Sprung gemacht. Schade eigentlich, aber ich kann verstehen. Denke, die aktuellen Bauten sollten dem Tourismus dorthin etwas zügeln.
> 
> Bzgl. Lüderich. Ich kenne da auch nicht jede kleine Ecke, aber Anteil Forstautobahn vs. Trail ist da max. 6 zu 4 drin. Das Gebiet ist doch recht überschaubar und die Talfahrt ist die beste Nummer von allen, plus dem einen oder anderen kleinen Geheimtipp



Keine Sorge, wir haben nix kaputt gemacht außer meiner eh schon ledierten Schulter. Selbst wenn, weiß ich genug um den Aufwand der für so eine Anlage betrieben wird, dass ich alles so verlasse wie ich es vorfinde. 

Die meisten Sprünge dort sind für mich selbst bei Trockenheit, voller Montur
und an nem Guten Tag noch zu heftig. Wie so oft entwickeln sich die Erbauer und in Standhalter einer solchen Anlage weiter und mit Ihnen die Anlage. Das gut für die Jungs und Mädels dort aber schlecht für Familienväter die ab und an gerne mal ein bisschen Hüpfen wollen. Mir bleibt wohl nicht viel anderes übrig als mir ein Stück Wald zu kaufen und dort einen kleinen zarten Table drauf zu bauen


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich auch nicht böse gemeint 
Und das mit der Schulter wird sicher wieder. Hab mir letztes Jahr auch eine fünffach Fraktur des linken Oberarms zugezogen und es läuft langsam wieder an auch vom schmerzfreien und konditionellen her.

Also gute Besserung und sag mal Bescheid, wenn Ihr mal Lust habt, das Gebiet zwischen Hope Valley bzw. Overath unsicher zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (23. Dezember 2012)

Tach zusammen!

Wer Lust hat morgen vor der Bescherung ein paar Kalorien zu vernichten, guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13649

Ansonsten schöne Weihnachten!!!!!


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Dezember 2012)

ne ne ich war gestern, vor dem Regen. Das was schon scheissssse Nass. Dann heut den ganzen Tag Regen, da siehste aus wie Schwein. Soll zwar morgen trocken und mild sein und so eine große gelbe Scheibe ist auch am Himmel, aber vor der Bescherung, das geht bei mir gar nicht.

gruss
Peter


----------



## JohnnyT (23. Dezember 2012)

Jo Herby, lass uns ma ne Runde ordentlich einsauen


----------



## S.F. (23. Dezember 2012)

Frohes Fest erstmal an alle!

Erster oder zweiter Weihnachtstag hätte ich Zeit! Gestern war´s in Altenberg zwar cremig, aber sehr spassig! Endlich mal wieder das Rad machen lassen....


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Dezember 2012)

ich wünsch allen ein frohes und ruhiges Weihnachtsfest. Vor allem wünsch ich euch Gesundheit und ein wenig Glück. Damit wir uns alle im Wald wiedersehn   

bis dann 
Peter


----------



## willibike (24. Dezember 2012)

Happy X- Mas wünscht der "willibike"
Ein frohes Fest mit vielen brauchbaren Geschenken die das Bikerherz erfreuen!
In diesem Sinne...


----------



## lhampe (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche Euch Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## JohnnyT (24. Dezember 2012)

Direkt vom Trail: Wünsche fröhliche Feiertage 






    Eigentlich müsste der Meeresspiegel schon um 1-2m gesunken sein. Soviel Wasser ist zur Zeit im Bergischen, überall kommts runter:


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Dezember 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Gestern war´s in Altenberg zwar cremig, aber sehr spassig!



Warum hab ich dich denn nicht gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (24. Dezember 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Warum hab ich dich denn nicht gesehen



Ich war zu schnell... 

Hey, ich dachte ihr seid beim powdern?????


----------



## Airhaenz (1. Januar 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich war zu schnell...
> 
> Hey, ich dachte ihr seid beim powdern?????



Da war ich noch hier  - und das bin ich jetz auch wieder 

Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## R2-D2 (2. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich habe im Urlaub diese BMW Mini Special Edition *"HELLO KITTY"* gesehen, und dachte beim flüchtigen Vorbeigehen erst, ich müsste zum Augenarzt....








...dann musst ich doch noch mal zurück und von Nahem gucken.

In diesem Sinne, FROHES NEUES!


----------



## Kaminfreund (3. Januar 2013)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Direkt vom Trail: Wünsche fröhliche Feiertage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr Honeys


----------



## Enrgy (3. Januar 2013)

herrlicher bergischer sommer derzeit - "die sonne tröpfelt vom himmel", wie ein kollege heute so treffend bemerkte...


----------



## flusenflug (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo, ich weiss es geht hier um feierabendrunden und ich bin auch noch nie mit euch gefahren, aber vielleicht jemand lust gegen nachmittag ne kleine runde im hellen zu drehen oder morgen früh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (12. Januar 2013)

Mahlzeit, die Damen,

jemand Lust auf ne entspannte Sonntagstour?

Start am Erdbeerfeld. So gegen 11 Uhr ist Verhandlungsbasis.

 @Fluse kannst dich gern einklinken


----------



## Enrgy (12. Januar 2013)

11 ist mir viiieeel zu früh, da mach ich ja grad meine äuglein auf. vor 2 fahr ich bestimmt nicht, vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der an/abfahrt


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Januar 2013)

noch unentschlossen


----------



## flusenflug (13. Januar 2013)

Würd mich tatsächich gern einklinken ... am liebsten um elf (ist wahrscheinlich schon bisserl spät, hmm?) aber auch um zwei .... nur, where the hell is das erdbeerfeld?


----------



## Juppidoo (13. Januar 2013)

Ok,dann treffen wir uns um 11.

Solingen Haasenmühle 1. Auf der Brücke.

Guck mal in Google sreetview, kann man nicht verfehlen.

Tempo langsam

Peter was is mit dir, Super Wetter.

Bis später

Juppidoo


----------



## flusenflug (13. Januar 2013)

Langsam klingt gut ..... hoffe ich werde das finden ;-) 
sagst mir auch noch, wie lang ungefähr?


----------



## Langenfelder (13. Januar 2013)

dabei


----------



## Juppidoo (13. Januar 2013)

Ca zwei Stunden. Ruf mich an,wenn du es nicht findest 0152 296 10054

Jürgen


----------



## Langenfelder (13. Januar 2013)

ja war sehr schön, kalt und sonnig und zum Schluss doch recht viel Fussvolk unterwegs


----------



## flusenflug (13. Januar 2013)

War schön mit euch Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. Januar 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ja war sehr schön, kalt und sonnig und zum Schluss doch recht viel Fussvolk unterwegs



och, als ich gefahren bin, war die sonne endlich weg, und fußvolk war auch nicht mehr viel 

auf dem weg zur wa kam mir der manni mit 2 goggle-trägern im schlepptau entgegen und kurz darauf der rolf (mußte wohl abreißen lassen bei dem höllentempo )


----------



## Juppidoo (13. Januar 2013)

War ne nette Runde heute mit neuen und alten Bekannten.

Peter, Gene, Fluse, Name vergessen, Jürgen


----------



## on any sunday (18. Januar 2013)

An die Eingeborenen, wie schaut es schneetechnisch aus? Kann man noch fahren oder ist zu viel von dem weissen Zeuch vorhanden?


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Januar 2013)

passt schon 10 cm + / -


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2013)

kein vergleich mit dem schnee 2009/2010. straßen sind frei (falls mal ein stück teer erforderlich wird) und im wald sollte es genau richtig sein => genug schnee für echtes winterfeeling, aber nur soviel, daß die wege gut fahrbar sind. am sonntag soll ja wieder neuer schnee kommen


----------



## on any sunday (18. Januar 2013)

Bedankt, werde ich mal mit meinen weihnachts- und erkältungsgeschädigten Körper eine kleine Schneerunde drehen.


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Januar 2013)

wie gut das wir gestern unterwegs waren


----------



## R2-D2 (20. Januar 2013)

war eben 2h unterwegs.


-2°C, leichter Schneefall
2-3cm Neuschneeauflage auf griffigem Untergrund
Wald- und Forstwege ok, Straßen glatt
Grip war ok bis 10%Steigung, bei über 10% war es auch erträglich, bis auf die Kinder, die einem auf dem Schlitten mehr oder weniger kontrolliert entgegen kamen


----------



## pommes5 (4. Februar 2013)

Wer hat denn über die Beklopptentage Lust auf ein gemütliches Ründchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2013)

da ich ganz normal durcharbeite, werde ich höchstens sa oder so ein kleines ründchen drehen, je nach lust und wetterlage.


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Februar 2013)

ja schön von Dir zu hören, Fr. Sa, So. und Mo frei 
wobei ich ja am Mo gern in die Filhty`s fahren würde , wenns`Wetter passt


----------



## surftigresa (4. Februar 2013)

Rosemontag scheint auf jeden Fall die Sonne..... zumindest in Köln


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Februar 2013)

mit ausreichendem Genussmittel scheint die überall


----------



## Miss Neandertal (4. Februar 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Rosemontag scheint auf jeden Fall die Sonne..... zumindest in Köln



Hey Melli,
du meinst wohl die rheinische Säufersonne, oder


----------



## pommes5 (4. Februar 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ja schön von Dir zu hören, Fr. Sa, So. und Mo frei
> wobei ich ja am Mo gern in die Filhty`s fahren würde , wenns`Wetter passt



Dann lass uns doch für Freitag mal was ins Auge fassen. Richte dich aber auf langsames Tempo und ne eher kürzere Tour ein, das Papa sein beschwert die Waage doch merklich... Start um 10/halb 11 an der WA?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2013)

viel spaß im schnee!


----------



## pommes5 (4. Februar 2013)

du lügst! heute ist erst montag. was freitag an wetter kommt weiß niemand ... behaupte ich mal kühn


----------



## pommes5 (4. Februar 2013)

ach verdammt ... da ich freitag frei hab bin ich für nen krabbelgruppen termin gebucht vormittags. treffen gegen 13 uhr?


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Februar 2013)

geht auch


----------



## pommes5 (4. Februar 2013)

dann 13 uhr an der wa
ick froi mir!


----------



## surftigresa (4. Februar 2013)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hey Melli,
> du meinst wohl die rheinische Säufersonne, oder



Über Köln da lacht die Sonne,.... 

Nimmt der Jokomen am Donnerstag wenigstens nur Leute mit auf Tour, die verkleidet sind?  Ich würde ja auch gerne kommen, aber ich glaube ich hätte ein Problem mit den vielen Bäumen im Wald 

Ach ja und Freitag ist nichts mit biken, da muss ich nämlich arbeiten.... also zumindest muss ich auf der Arbeit anwesend sein....


----------



## Miss Neandertal (6. Februar 2013)

Hey Melli,

menno, ich arbeite in diesem verdammten Loch von W-tal, da ist nix mit Altweiber und so... :-((( muss Do und Fr arbeiten, volle und normale Zeit, es sei denn mein Chef bekommt nen Karnevalsflash - soll schon mal vorgekommen sein :-0

Mo und Di habe ich dafür frei - vllt. da eine Runde, um den Kater auszufahren

Was Jürgen am Do anbietet?! - keine Ahnung, muss mir noch überlegen, ob ich dabei bin?!


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Februar 2013)

11.02 Filthy`s wer kommt mit


----------



## Juppidoo (8. Februar 2013)

Gerüchten zufolge gibt es hier ein paar neue bikes zu vermelden. Gibt es davon auch Bilder Herr Ka und Frau Su???


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Februar 2013)

das von Frau Su hab ich schon gesehn 

is aber für dich zu klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2013)

und, wie war die schlittenfahrt? 

hatte der alte mann wohl doch den richtigen riecher, wa?


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Februar 2013)

ne ne wir waren nich, P5 hat was an den Ohren und husten und und und. Dann war ich halt im Büro.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Dann war ich halt im Büro.



bin ich auch noch bis 5


----------



## cycleman (8. Februar 2013)

Fährt jemand morgen ne Endurotour?


----------



## surftigresa (8. Februar 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge gibt es hier ein paar neue bikes zu vermelden. Gibt es davon auch Bilder Herr Ka und Frau Su???



Na klar! Es war doch schon spielen


----------



## Juppidoo (8. Februar 2013)

Gratulation, gefällt mir natürlich

Ein Blick in den bikemarket sagt mir, dass zumindest der Rahmen noch original ist.

Viel Spass damit und bis bald.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2013)

ist das so klein oder 650b?  


und überhaupt, melli schon wieder im urlaub: sonne, sand, umgestürzte palmen, romantische hotels im hintergrund, mann mann mann, du hasset juuuut!


----------



## derAndre (9. Februar 2013)

Mensch Mädchen entweder hast Du mittlerweile einen Fuhrpark wie ein ausgewachsener Bikeshop oder Du wechselst die Bikes wie andere die Unterwäsche. Würde ich zu Neid neigen, käme jetzt sicherlich ein bisschen davon bei mir auf!


----------



## madre (9. Februar 2013)

Das Liteville ist doch auch XS .. Vermutung das das Speiseeis auch nicht unbedingt xxl geworden ist .)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (9. Februar 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Gratulation, gefällt mir natürlich
> 
> Ein Blick in den bikemarket sagt mir, dass zumindest der Rahmen noch original ist.
> 
> Viel Spass damit und bis bald.



Danke! 

An die anderen: ihr werdet schon sehen, wie das noch über sich hinauswächst 

Ach ja, die Grösse meiner Wohnung limitiert leider die Grösse meines Fuhrparks


----------



## lhampe (12. Februar 2013)

Hi,

hab im Winter mal was geschraubt.


----------



## jokomen (13. Februar 2013)

"Pimp my Bike" in schön. YT in Version 2.1, sehr gut gelungen. Jetzt muss es nur noch passend eingeweiht werden, ab in den Modder.


----------



## surftigresa (13. Februar 2013)

Nix Modder!!!! Auf herrlich gefrorenen Trails waren wir heute Rund um Altenberg unterwegs 

Ein Traum!!!


----------



## Komodo3000 (13. Februar 2013)

@lhampe: Sehr lecker geworden Dein Bike, Respekt!  
Ich persönlich würde allerdings die blauen Naben noch tauschen, in Felgen- oder Lenkerfarbe.
Wie machen sich die Rubberqueens im harten Einsatz? Sind das Falt- oder Drahtreifen?


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. Februar 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ne ne wir waren nich, P5 hat was an den Ohren und husten und und und. Dann war ich halt im Büro.



Was machste im Büro komm mal schnell an den Pflanzkamp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (18. Februar 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge gibt es hier ein paar neue bikes zu vermelden. Gibt es davon auch Bilder Herr Ka und Frau Su???



Gerüchte, Gerüchte


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Februar 2013)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Was machste im Büro komm mal schnell an den Pflanzkamp


 

auch ein UNTERNEHMER muss mal was anderes Unternehmen 
Pflanzkamp geht Anfang März los.


----------



## Juppidoo (18. Februar 2013)

Was ist denn jetzt mit den Bildern mein lieber Ka...freund.

Das Rad hat sicher noch keinen Trail gesehen, wenn ich mir deine Punkteausbeute im WP so ansehe.

Da hast du dich genauso wenig mit Ruhm bekleckert wie ich, schöööön chillig


----------



## Enrgy (18. Februar 2013)

chillen kann mna nur, wenn man wach ist. ihr zwei  beiden seid doch seit letztem jahr im tiefschlaf ...


so, ich setz mich jetzt aufs rad und fang mir die letzten sonnenstrahlen


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Februar 2013)

und ich komm soeben von einem Termin wieder und sitz jetzt im Büro, bestimmt bis 8 oder 9


----------



## Enrgy (18. Februar 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> und ich komm soeben von einem Termin wieder und sitz jetzt im Büro, bestimmt bis 8 oder 9



tja, wer karneval frei macht, muß eben später ran


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Februar 2013)

wie du bist schon da ? das war aber ne kl Runde


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Februar 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Das Rad hat sicher noch keinen Trail gesehen, wenn ich mir deine *Punkteausbeute im WP so ansehe*.


 

da hat mein Manni ja mehr wie Ihr zwei zusammen und Ihr seit sicher das IHR im Frühling wieder aufs Rad kommt. 
Warscheinlich müssen wir euch ein paar Stützrader daranschrauen und so ein Helm kaufen http://nlo-moto.ru/en


----------



## Enrgy (18. Februar 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wie du bist schon da ? das war aber ne kl Runde



wollte nich erfrieren


----------



## pommes5 (27. Februar 2013)

samstag jemand? so ab elf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. Februar 2013)

pommes5 schrieb:


> samstag jemand? so ab elf?



jou, im bett genüsslich nochmal rumdrehen


----------



## pommes5 (28. Februar 2013)

viel spaß dabei. moexhte jemand radfahren zu der zeit an dem tag?


----------



## R2-D2 (28. Februar 2013)

pommes5 schrieb:


> viel spaß dabei. moexhte jemand radfahren zu der zeit an dem tag?



sorry, bin noch nicht fit.


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Februar 2013)

muss in ein Einrichtungshaus, da is 11 viel zu früh. Ein andernmal


----------



## pommes5 (28. Februar 2013)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> sorry, bin noch nicht fit.




trifft sich doch gut. ich auch nicht! fahren wir?


----------



## Enrgy (28. Februar 2013)

schau doch mal hier, vielleicht fahren die ja?


----------



## R2-D2 (28. Februar 2013)

pommes5 schrieb:


> trifft sich doch gut. ich auch nicht! fahren wir?



hi D.
war leider unpräzise ausgedrückt, bin nicht fahrtüchtig wegen Krankheit...


----------



## herbyx (4. März 2013)

Und, schaffen wir am Mittwoch die erste Feierabendrunde 2013???

Wetter ist genial, schlage vor die Akkus zu laden und Treffpunkt Erdbeerfeld 18 Uhr 15!


----------



## hansmeier (4. März 2013)

100kg und ne dicke Erkältung sprechen eine andere Sprache. Unfassbar wie schlecht der Winter zu mir war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (4. März 2013)

Bin wahrscheinlich dabei, aber bitte langsam und leicht.


----------



## Enrgy (5. März 2013)

ich düs´ schon heut ne runde


----------



## Langenfelder (5. März 2013)

und ich bin noch unentschlossen


----------



## herbyx (5. März 2013)

Können wir ja noch offen lassen. Ich kann aber nicht offiziell guiden, da ich nicht garantieren kann pünktlich da sein zu können.....


----------



## herbyx (5. März 2013)

Xx


----------



## herbyx (5. März 2013)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (5. März 2013)

herbyx schrieb:


> Xx





herbyx schrieb:


> Doppelpost




nervöses Zucken?


----------



## R2-D2 (5. März 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Bin wahrscheinlich dabei, aber bitte langsam und leicht.



bei langsam und leicht wäre ich auch dabei...


----------



## herbyx (5. März 2013)

Schmartphonewursfingerhandicap

@ R2: Anderes kommt eh nicht in Frage!


----------



## Juppidoo (5. März 2013)

Wir können ja zum Pilz hoch schieben und runter tragen.


----------



## herbyx (5. März 2013)

Oder wir lassen den Pilz von oben runter zum Wasser bringen! Das könnte doch unser Dachdeckermeister erledigen, der kennst sich mit Höhenluft aus!


----------



## hansmeier (5. März 2013)

herbyx schrieb:


> Oder wir lassen den Pilz von oben runter zum Wasser bringen! Das könnte doch unser Dachdeckermeister erledigen, der kennst sich mit Höhenluft aus!


----------



## Juppidoo (5. März 2013)

Der P. baut aber nur noch Fenster ein oder aus.

Der P. kommt Mi mit seiner neuen Veluxxxx-Verkleidung für sein Scott.


----------



## Enrgy (5. März 2013)

Fast 18° hier aufm Balkon, das schreit nach kurzer Hose


----------



## R2-D2 (5. März 2013)

Bin raus für morgen, leider.


----------



## Enrgy (5. März 2013)

war herrlich eben, kurze hose war voll ok. aber wird ja wieder schnee geben nächste woche. zum glück düs ich da übern teich, hin wo´s warm ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansmeier (5. März 2013)

SCHNEE??? SCHON WIEDER?? ... neeeeeee


----------



## Enrgy (5. März 2013)

hansmeier schrieb:


> ... neeeeeee



...doch 


edit:
bevor ich hier als schwarzmaler gesteinigt werde, es gibt auch positives zu berichten. die wege sind alle leicht feucht bis trocken. wirklich nass nur an den paar üblichen stellen, wo es auch im sommer bei 30° noch nie trocken war. also noch beste bedingungen!!


----------



## hansmeier (5. März 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...doch
> 
> 
> edit:
> bevor ich hier als schwarzmaler gesteinigt werde, es gibt auch positives zu berichten. die wege sind alle leicht feucht bis trocken. wirklich nass nur an den paar üblichen stellen, wo es auch im sommer bei 30° noch nie trocken war. also noch beste bedingungen!!



Ach ********... ich hab echt keinen Bock mehr auf den Winter. Der war zu lang und zu kalt und zu dunkel dieses Mal. Bin deprimiert... und du bist schuld.


----------



## surftigresa (6. März 2013)

Bin raus für heute. Bei dem schönen Wetter fahre ich nicht 

Ne, die Baustelle auf der Lev. Brücke geht mir mittlerweile zimelich auf die Nerven. Seitdem jetzt auch wieder LKWs drüber dürfen ist es noch schlimmer. Morgens brauche ich wegen dem Rückstau eine Stunde zur Arbeit und abends rüber zu Euch ist auch nicht spassig. Deshalb bin ich jetzt lieber mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren.

Viel Spass!!!!!


----------



## Juppidoo (6. März 2013)

Bin dann um 18.15 am Erdbeerfeld. Kommt sonst noch jemand?

Anderer Jürgen?


----------



## herbyx (6. März 2013)

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall!

Haber aber leider auf der Arbeit ein paar Probleme, sodaß ich nur kurzfristig entscheiden kann.....

Ich rufe an Juppi!


----------



## herbyx (6. März 2013)

Erste Feierabendrunde 2013 findet statt!!!

Für Kurzentschlossene: Juppi und ich treffen uns ca. Uhr am Erdbeerfeld!


----------



## Juppidoo (6. März 2013)

herbyx schrieb:


> Erste Feierabendrunde 2013 findet statt!!!
> 
> Für Kurzentschlossene: Juppi und ich treffen uns ca. Uhr am Erdbeerfeld!




ca Uhr bedeutet ca 18 Uhr.


----------



## Kaminfreund (6. März 2013)

Ach ihr glücklichen mir hängt die A1  ebenfalls zum Hals raus. Ich packe das z.Zt. nicht. Mein kleiner Bauchladen nimmt mich momentan zeitlich ganz schön ein, sodas ich nicht so früh raus komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (6. März 2013)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Ach ihr glücklichen mir hängt die A1  ebenfalls zum Hals raus. Ich packe das z.Zt. nicht. Mein kleiner Bauchladen nimmt mich momentan zeitlich ganz schön ein, sodas ich nicht so früh raus komme.


 
Dir ist über den Winter ein Bauchladen gewachsen


----------



## herbyx (7. März 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dir ist über den Winter ein Bauchladen gewachsen



Melli, Melli, Du sollst doch nicht immer.......

Leider hast Du mit der dusseligen A1 recht gehabt, auf Dauer würde ich mir das nicht antun.

Wie lange soll das denn noch 2 Spurig bleiben???

Wie auch immer: Der Juppi und ich haben die Saison eröffnet, es war genial!!!


----------



## Langenfelder (7. März 2013)

herbyx schrieb:


> Melli, Melli, Du sollst doch nicht immer.......
> 
> Leider hast Du mit der dusseligen A1 recht gehabt, auf Dauer würde ich mir das nicht antun.
> 
> ...


 

lang SEHR Lang  und alles nur weil ein paar Bettnässer ihre Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht haben :kotz:


----------



## JohnnyT (7. März 2013)

ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt. ich komme immer gut über die Brücke.......um 15Uhr , 
dann kann man auch bei Tageslicht noch ne Runde fahren 

Übrigens, seit gestern stehen da Schilder für eine 3-spurige Verkehrsführung, noch abgedeckt, wird also in den nächsten Tagen hoffentlich besser.


----------



## surftigresa (7. März 2013)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt. ich komme immer gut über die Brücke.......um 15Uhr ,
> dann kann man auch bei Tageslicht noch ne Runde fahren


 
Na irgendjemand muss ja lange arbeiten um die Kosten Deiner Teilzeitrente zu tragen....


----------



## Enrgy (7. März 2013)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Übrigens, seit gestern stehen da Schilder für eine 3-spurige Verkehrsführung, noch abgedeckt, wird also in den nächsten Tagen hoffentlich besser.



ja, das wird wieder 3-spurig veregnt, so wie es bis anf. dezember war. 
aber der ganze bereich um leverkusen wird wohl die nächsten 10 jahre mit baustellen zugepflastert.
die a3-brücke im kreuz lev haben sie ja auch schon in der mache, erstmal 6 monate (!) begutachten, um dann zu überlegen, wie sie das teil erneuern/renovieren. den vorteil hat die rheinbrücke ja noch, man konnte wenigstens die risse schweissen. beton bröckelt und da hilft ausputzen garnix.
dann überlegt man, wuie man die stelzenautobahn (zwischen kr. lev und rheinbrücke) erhalten kann, dann kommt noch der generelle ausbau der a3 auf 4 spuren zwischen lev und mühlheim dazu, und wahrscheinlich auch noch das stück zwischen kr. nord und bocklemünd.
von weiteren schwächelnden brücken will ich garnicht erst anfangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (20. März 2013)

... es regnet


----------



## yzoli (20. März 2013)

falsche Betrachtungsweise....es sind tropfenförmige Sonnenstrahlen, die  dazu beitragen, dass es auf den Trails nicht staubt......


----------



## Langenfelder (20. März 2013)

jetzt schneit es, boah is mir schlecht


----------



## RedRaven (20. März 2013)

...ist doch noch viieel besser gegen staubige Trails...


----------



## Enrgy (20. März 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> jetzt schneit es, boah is mir schlecht



echt? hier in florida tröpfelt es. warmer regen bei 20°. ich hüpf gleich mal in den pool, gibts alternativpunkte


----------



## Langenfelder (20. März 2013)

Ich hasse dich


----------



## Enrgy (20. März 2013)

ey komm, dafür hatteste karneval frei!


----------



## on any sunday (21. März 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich hüpf gleich mal in den pool,



Save the whales.


----------



## Enrgy (21. März 2013)

ja, von der sorte hüpfen hier auch ein paar rum. leider alle mit gangsta-begleitung


----------



## Langenfelder (21. März 2013)

die hat doch Impantate und nicht nur in der Brust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. März 2013)

über dieses kleine manko würde ich im vorliegenden sonderfall großzügig hinwegsehen...


----------



## Langenfelder (21. März 2013)

ja ne is klar und was sagt dein Weib dazu


----------



## Marc84 (21. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Ich hätte eventuell auch Interesse mit zu fahren komme aus Wermelskirchen Arnzhäuschen und kenne mich an der sengbach, im Eifgental bestens aus auch Glüder, Leichlingen, Opladen und Remscheid fahre ich hin und wieder. 
Ich weiß nicht was ihr so Fahrt habe ganz vorne auch mal Sengbach gelesen aber keine Lust über 200 Seiten zu lesen. 
Suche immer wieder neue nette Biker mit denen ich/wir mit fahren können. 
Vielleicht erklärt mir ja mal jemand wo und was ihr so Fahrt vielleicht darf ich und Kumpel ja dann mal mitfahren.


----------



## jokomen (22. März 2013)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Vielleicht erklärt mir ja mal jemand wo und was ihr so Fahrt vielleicht darf ich und Kumpel ja dann mal mitfahren.



Wo wir fahren ist hier immer unterschiedlich und abhängig davon, wer gerade Lust hat, zu guiden. Was wir fahren sind bekannte nette Local-Trails mit fahrtechnischen Anspruch, je nach Gelände hier, so bis S3+ auf der Singletrailskala. Bevor man sich dabei den Schädel spaltet, ist Schieben aber  ausdrücklich erwünscht. Die genauen Daten sind dann meistens aus der Anmeldung im LMB sichtbar. Wenn es gefällt, dann einfach anmelden. Wir haben viel Spaß und die meisten beißen nicht, da das Gebiss schon etwas älter ist und große Angst vor Zahnausfall haben.


----------



## Enrgy (22. März 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ja ne is klar und was sagt dein Weib dazu



die ist zuhause, wie sich das gehört und muß geld verdienen


----------



## on any sunday (22. März 2013)

Ist doch alles gelogen: Alleine, in Florida, bei 20 Grad, Pool, Schirmchendrinks. Altherrenspringbreak, oder was? Wir wollen Beweisfotos. 

Morgen wirds hier auch 20 Grad, am Tag 2, nachts 0.


----------



## Enrgy (22. März 2013)

Biddeschöööön....

ich glaube, hier sind am tag mehr grad als daheim kumuliert die ganze woche


----------



## Langenfelder (22. März 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Biddeschöööön....
> 
> ich glaube, hier sind am tag mehr *grad als daheim kumuliert die ganze woche *


 

hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich dich dafür hasse


----------



## pommes5 (28. März 2013)

morgen früh jemand? will so halb elf / elf rum starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (28. März 2013)

ja in Bayern


----------



## Kaminfreund (31. März 2013)

Morgen um 10:30 Altherrenrunde Burgholz - Treffpunkt Fauna


----------



## Marc84 (31. März 2013)

Hallo Liebe Biker 

Wo wäre das denn und was wird da denn gefahren?


----------



## on any sunday (31. März 2013)

Gemeint ist Solingen Burgholz am Tierpark Fauna. Ich tippe mal, es geht altherrengerecht rauf und runter entlang der Wupper.


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> rauf und runter entlang der Wupper.



auf jeden fall gehts am ende rauf, von ganz unten nach ganz oben


----------



## Marc84 (31. März 2013)

Alles klar Danke
Werde auf jedenfall irgendwann mal probieren mir zu fahren nur morgen fahr ich woanders mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wozibo (1. April 2013)

Nette Truppe, schöne Tour, prima Wetter, so kann der Frühling weitergehen


----------



## surfnico (1. April 2013)

[FONT="]Kann ich mich nur anschließen, Dank an Mark fürs Guiden [/FONT]


----------



## H-P (1. April 2013)

wozibo schrieb:


> Nette Truppe, schöne Tour, prima Wetter, so kann der Frühling weitergehen


 
Sehr schöner Tag, tolle Trails, super Truppe und Löööööwen.


----------



## Juppidoo (1. April 2013)

Super Tour, sehr nette Truppe. Ich möchte ausdrücklich betonen, dass Klaus auch dabei war.


----------



## Juppidoo (1. April 2013)

Feierabendrunde die Erste für dieses Jahr.

Fahrkarten gibts hier.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094


----------



## herbyx (1. April 2013)

Hey Juppi: D i e  Z w e i t e  bitte schön, ja!!!!

Ich kann am Mi leider nicht......


----------



## surftigresa (2. April 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde die Erste für dieses Jahr.
> 
> Fahrkarten gibts hier.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094


 
Ferienzeit = Staufreie Zeit  damit müsste ich also auch über die Brücke rutschen können.....

.... schon angemeldet!


----------



## pommes5 (2. April 2013)

wie lang isn schon hell?


----------



## Enrgy (2. April 2013)

pommes5 schrieb:


> wie lang isn schon hell?



guxu ma raus 

Also wenn die Sonne so um 20.00 untergeht, kann man durchaus noch 30min im (derzeit ja noch unbelaubten) Wald ohne Licht auskommen. Die meisten Trails kennen wir ja eh blind. Für die Straße ist dann aber schon Licht empfehlenswert. War grad noch mit meinem Neffen in den Sandbergen unterwegs, der Wind pfeift ganz schön frisch.


----------



## bonsai.68 (2. April 2013)

aber wenn es noch hell ist, sonst siehste nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (2. April 2013)

ich versprech ma lieber nix


----------



## surftigresa (2. April 2013)

Fahre ich halt mit dem Juppi alleine


----------



## Juppidoo (2. April 2013)

Nee, der Hendrik wollte auch kommen. Der findet aber diesen Fred glaube ich nicht


----------



## surftigresa (3. April 2013)

Den LMB auch nicht?????

Kommt der wieder mit seinem Trecker


----------



## Kaminfreund (3. April 2013)

Der Hendrik findet nur ..............  und die blind. 

Ich wäre auch gekommen, wenn da nicht mein Terminkalender fremdgesteuert würde


----------



## madre (3. April 2013)

bis ca 20:15


----------



## wozibo (3. April 2013)

Muß auch dringend an die frische Luft. Hoffe, ihr nehmt auch XC-SSP-Fahrer wie mich mit


----------



## surftigresa (3. April 2013)

Na wenn Du auf die Armen mit den schweren Fullys Rücksicht nimmst ;-)

Würde mich freuen, Dich mal wieder zu sehen!!!!


----------



## paulman8888 (3. April 2013)

Moin. Kurze Frage:
Gehört der Oberbergische auch zum Bergischen ?? 
Bzw. Fährt von euch jemand da ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (3. April 2013)

die feierabendrunden starten meist von der wipperaue aus, oder auch hin und wieder von sg-gräfrath oder seltener direkt in glüder.
ins oberbergische (weiter begriff) verirrt sich meist keiner, zumal die gebotenen trails auch nicht mehr so zahlreich sind wie zwischen leichlingen und wuppertal. außerdem kommen die meisten aus der rheinebene zwischen köln + düsseldorf, da ist die anfahrt nach der arbeit bis leichlingen schon zeitaufwändig genug. 

sonderfahrten am wochenende können aber durchaus mal andere startorte haben.


----------



## Fichtenmoped (3. April 2013)

Wenns passt häng ich mich auch noch dran....


----------



## pommes5 (3. April 2013)

hier gibts ja auch einige väter. habt ihr nen tipp bzgl. forstwegtauglichem kinderanhänger?


----------



## Fichtenmoped (4. April 2013)

Sehr schöne Feierabedrunde, aber spät ist es geworden...........


----------



## jokomen (4. April 2013)

Wer hat sich denn da mal wieder verfahren ?


----------



## wozibo (4. April 2013)

Niemand. Der Guide war nur viel zu Spät am Treffpunkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (4. April 2013)

Naja, und wir konnten alle nicht genug bekommen von den staubtrockenen! Trails 

Sehr schöne Runde in netter Gesellschaft


----------



## pommes5 (12. April 2013)

mag jemand morgen nachmittag (so ab 15 Uhr ca.) dem Regen die Stirn bieten?


----------



## Kaminfreund (13. April 2013)

Frühling !  ich starte morgen um 10:00 an der Fauna zu einer lockeren Runde in Richtung Müngsten und wieder zurück.


----------



## Juppidoo (13. April 2013)

Hab leider keine Zeit, sonst wär ich dabei.


----------



## Kaminfreund (15. April 2013)

Nachdem letzte Woche die erste offizielle Mittwochsrunde gestartet wurde - bin ich mal so frei und setze es diesen Mittwoch fort.


----------



## surftigresa (15. April 2013)

Passt leider diese Woche nicht bei mir, da ich auf Dienstreise bin


----------



## R2-D2 (16. April 2013)

Passt!


----------



## pommes5 (16. April 2013)

ich guck ma. könnt sein dass ichs hinkriege. würd euch aber (spätestens) verlassen sobald es licht im wald braucht.


----------



## Kaminfreund (16. April 2013)

Wenns dunkel wird sind wir schon auffer couch


----------



## herbyx (16. April 2013)

Hätte ja auch große Lust, bin aber angeschlagen. Außerdem komme ich aus Kölle momentan kaum raus, wg dem verdammten Stau auf der A1. Ich hoffe es wird bald wieder die dritte Fahrspur frei gegeben......

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (17. April 2013)

dito - deshalb habe ich mir einen Termin in LEV gelegt und muss mich nicht um 17:30 über die Brücke quälen.

Dann müssen wir für die Kölner die nächsten Touren ab Fauna starten, über die A57 - A46 geht es momentan.


----------



## herbyx (17. April 2013)

Das wäre eine Idee!

Allerdings sind das dann mal locker 60Km Anreise für eine Feierabendrunde, das ist schon grenzwertig.....


----------



## JohnnyT (17. April 2013)

Fauna find ich gut


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. April 2013)

naja 60 KM vielleicht 58


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. April 2013)

Schön wars gestern - wir waren doch noch zu 5t


----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2013)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> naja 60 KM vielleicht 58



erbsenzähler 

gibt auch leute, die ihren sprit selber bezahlen müssen


----------



## Kaminfreund (19. April 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> erbsenzähler
> 
> gibt auch leute, die ihren sprit selber bezahlen müssen



ej ich zahl ne Gebühr für meinen DW (ja Gebühr nicht nur Versteuerung)


----------



## surftigresa (22. April 2013)

Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus mit Mittwoch Fauna?

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## pommes5 (23. April 2013)

ich würd ja eher nochmal ab der wa fahren wollen. aber man muss ja auch nicht zwingend zusammen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (23. April 2013)

niemand?


----------



## Langenfelder (24. April 2013)

Alles gute zum Geburstag, Mark 

Ich wünsch Dir alles gute und Gesundheit, der Rest kommt von allein.
Arbeite nicht so viel, Astrid hat sich schon bei mir beschwert 

@ P5 ich bin zwar kein Fussballfan aber das muss ich heute Abend sehn wir der BVB gewinnt und dann gegen FC B spielt


----------



## pommes5 (24. April 2013)

herzlichen glückwunsch auch meinerseits 

also falls sich heute abend jemand anschließen mag, ich werfe hiermit 18 uhr an der wa in den raum. lmb eintrag gibts nicht.


----------



## surftigresa (24. April 2013)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!!

Gruss, 
Melli


----------



## Kaminfreund (24. April 2013)

Danke danke ihr Lieben - nächste Woche geben wir wieder Gas


----------



## surfnico (24. April 2013)

Hi Mark,

alles gute zum Geburtstag, ich Trinke dan ein Weizen auf Dich in Sallbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (25. April 2013)

Das 1:0 war zwar schon gefallen als ich wieder zu Hause war, aber dafür gabs vorher schön viel Dreck unter die Stollen, unfreiwillige Plattenpause am Treppentrail inklusive. Erstbefahrung mit dem Hardtail war ansonsten aber erfolgreich


----------



## derAndre (25. April 2013)

Ich hatte zwar vorher auch kaum einen Platten am Hardtail (wahrscheinlich wegen der dicken Pellen) aber seid ein paar Monaten fahre ich Tubeless und bin ziemlich begeistert. Selbst auf La Palma hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mit Luftverlust oder Plattfüssen. Ich bemühe mich um saubere Linien und sanfte Landungen aber gerade mit dem Hardtail ist ein Durchschlag hin und wieder nicht zu vermeiden. Wenn man dann jedes mal einen Snakebite hat, macht das keinen Spaß


----------



## pommes5 (25. April 2013)

wir sollten mal ne runde drehen. son cotic in "echt" wuerd ich gern mal sehen.


----------



## derAndre (25. April 2013)

Leider kann ich ja Mittwochs nicht, sonst würde ich mich viel öfter mal dazu gesellen. Sonntags bin ich eigentlich immer irgendwo im Wald. Vielleicht kommen wir ja mal zusammen.  Dann können wir mal vergleichen und tauschen, denn das Sovereign war auf meiner Rahmenhabenwilliste ziemlich weit oben


----------



## pommes5 (25. April 2013)

Dann lass uns doch für Sonntag mal was anpeilen. So zwischen 8 und 12 hätte ich Zeit. Das liebe Familienleben ...


----------



## lhampe (25. April 2013)

vielleicht schließe ich mich mit dem Hornet an.


----------



## Juppidoo (25. April 2013)

Marki, du alter Tunichtgut Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum wievielten auch immer
Ich glaube, wir müssen mal wieder ein Bier trinken gehen


----------



## herbyx (27. April 2013)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## Kaminfreund (29. April 2013)

36


----------



## Kaminfreund (29. April 2013)

Wer von euch hätte denn Lust Mittwoch (nüchtern) um 10:00 ab Wanderparkplatz Müngsten an der Wupper zu starten ? Mir schwebt vor, links der Wupper über die Müngstener Brücke in Richtung Eschbachtal zu starten. Dann mit Linksknick zum Bremsenfeld. Dann Burg Glüder Radrennbahn Müngsten und unter der Brücke zum Abschluß ein lecker Radler genießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (29. April 2013)

Liebend gern, aber ich hab leider keine Zeit. Den Track hätte ich hinterher gerne wenn es keine Umstände macht


----------



## pommes5 (29. April 2013)

ich wuerd morgen und freitag abend gern fahren. feiertag und wochenende sind verplant da muss man gucken wo man bleibt. vllt einen tag fauna einen tag wipperaue. falls jemand lust hat: melden. gerne auch per pn. jeweils so mittlere last berghoch mit fokus auf trails bergab und 2 bis 3 stuendchen.


----------



## hummock (30. April 2013)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Wer von euch hätte denn Lust Mittwoch (nüchtern) um 10:00 ab Wanderparkplatz Müngsten



Hallo Mark,

da bin ich dabei


----------



## surftigresa (30. April 2013)

Bei mir reicht es morgen leider nur für eine Feierabendrunde 

Euch viel Spass!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Langenfelder (30. April 2013)

du bist ja gar nicht da


----------



## surftigresa (30. April 2013)

Naja, ich starte etwas später als Ihr.... Und dann ist es schon eine Feierabendrunde ;-)


----------



## Kaminfreund (4. Mai 2013)

Wer hat Lust ? Morgen um 10:00 Uhr, ab Fauna - best of Burgholz !


----------



## Ratinger (4. Mai 2013)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust ? Morgen um 10:00 Uhr, ab Fauna - best of Burgholz !




Hier hier


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Mai 2013)

wie lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (4. Mai 2013)

3 Stunden oder mehr oder weniger - ganz entspannt jeder so wie er will

Bonsai, Grobi, Hendrik sind dabei


----------



## Juppidoo (4. Mai 2013)

Ich auch, aber nur für 2 Stunden.


----------



## Kaminfreund (5. Mai 2013)

Dann ist die Rentner Band ja wieder fast komplett .....


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Mai 2013)

ich muss noch für 3 Std ins Büro, schaffe es nicht viel Spass euch


----------



## DaveyJones (5. Mai 2013)

Servus zusammen,

kann es sein, dass man euch heute in der Kohlfurth am Trail angetroffen hat? Hatte auch einen von euch angesprochen, der mir sagte, dass ich euch hier finde. Würde mich gerne mal einer Runde anschließen! 

Lg


----------



## Juppidoo (5. Mai 2013)

Ja, da waren wir heute. Du kannst dich gern mal einklinken, musst nur diesen Fred beobachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (5. Mai 2013)

Ich habe dann wie besprochen Mittwoch ab Burgholz eingestellt. Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## DaveyJones (5. Mai 2013)

Ja mache ich, bin mal gespannt!


----------



## herbyx (7. Mai 2013)

Ich bin für morgen raus, komme nicht rechtzeitig von der Arbeit weg....

Viel Spaß!!!!


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Mai 2013)

hust, ich war gar nicht erst angemeldet, schnief röchel schwitz


----------



## DaveyJones (8. Mai 2013)

Findet die Feierabendrunde heute statt?


----------



## Kaminfreund (8. Mai 2013)

klaro


----------



## Juppidoo (17. Mai 2013)

Sonntag ist gutes Wetter. Will einer mit auf ne Glüderrunde? Sollte aber gegen 10 losgehen.


----------



## lhampe (17. Mai 2013)

hatte vor am sonntag zu fahren. Aber dem Wetter traue ich nicht... Entscheide ich Sonntag um 9:00.


----------



## DaveyJones (18. Mai 2013)

Würde gerne mitkommen, doch ist mein Bike aktuell ohne Laufräder und dazu kommt noch das ich im Dienst bin am Sonntag!

Ach ja, ich hab nen neuen Sicherungsbolzen für die Kette besorgt. Die wird der Herr der mir diesen geliehen hat bei der nächsten Runde wieder bekommen  

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe, sonst hätte ich 10km schieben müssen!!!


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. Mai 2013)

Also Mädels Sonntag 10:00 uhr Wipperaue !!! 

Fortuna ist gerade abgestiegen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (18. Mai 2013)

Gute Idee, könnte von mir sein

Ja, ja, aber Köln hat es Gott sei Dank auch nicht geschafft


----------



## lhampe (19. Mai 2013)

ich komme nicht mit und fahre in Altenberg ne Runde


----------



## jokomen (20. Mai 2013)

In Finale regnet es. Bin ich froh, dass ich nicht mit dort hin gefahren bin. Da drehe ich doch lieber hier mit heißen Trailmäusen bei strahlendem Sonnenschein ne schöne Runde:





Was will man(n) mehr: Mäuse, Sonne, Wasser und geile Trails.


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Mai 2013)

na na na Jürgen,  feuchte Trail`s gibts nicht nur in Italien und Sonne hatten wir gestern


----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2013)

und heute ist da unten wieder kaiserwetter. aber man muß sich die heimat ja irgendwie schönreden...

gestern das erste mal nach 3 wochen wieder ne runde gedreht. blackhawk, leide dh - da kommt richtig spaß auf. nur das hochschieben ist doch recht anstrengend


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Mai 2013)

Du sollst die doch runterfahren. 

War am Samstag nachmittag nach längerer Zeit wieder unterwegs, man bin ich ne schlaffe Titte geworden.


----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> man bin ich ne schlaffe Titte geworden.



dann sind wir schon zwei


----------



## Juppidoo (20. Mai 2013)

War gestern mit Kaminfreund und seinem Kumpel unterwegs. Wir sind auch nach vielen Wochen mal wieder Blackhawk gefahren. der ist im guten Zustand.


----------



## Juppidoo (20. Mai 2013)

jokomen schrieb:


> ...............Da drehe ich doch lieber hier mit heißen Trailmäusen ......ne schöne Runde:
> 
> 
> 
> Was will man(n) mehr: Mäuse, .............. und geile Trails.



Ja, ja, die Hormone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (20. Mai 2013)

War gestern auch traumhaft in Altenberg. Hardtail fahren macht Bock

Und heute das:kotz:


----------



## Kaminfreund (22. Mai 2013)

schlaff - ja bin ich auch - also nicht jammern sondern trainieren - aber nicht bei Regen .......

der Juppi ist sogar so schlaff, dass er auf gerader Strecke vom Rad fällt ..... seine Ausrede war natürlich, etwas hat das Rad blockiert .....


----------



## Juppidoo (23. Mai 2013)

Du musst aber zugeben, dass es schon eine Schlüsselstelle auf der Waldautobahn war


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Mai 2013)

Schlusselstellen und Waldautobahn sind gegensätze


----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2013)

war es ungefähr so eine stelle? 
hoffentlich hatteste schoner an, nicht auszudenken, was man sich da alles verletzen kann!!


----------



## Juppidoo (23. Mai 2013)

So in etwa war das. Beim nächsten mal steige ich ab und schiebe an der Schlüsselstelle vorbei. Der Mark steigt ja auch immer ab sobald er Wasser sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (24. Mai 2013)

Mit Euch fahre ich nicht mehr! Ihr seid ja wahnsinnig, tsts, solche Sachen zu fahren! Da steigt man doch besser ab! Freeriden muss man lernen!


----------



## R2-D2 (24. Mai 2013)

Ich habe es ja kommen sehen und diese Entwicklung schon früh gegeiselt!  

Die Reifen werden immer fetter, die Hubwege länger, die Protektoren dicker, das Terrain gefährlicher!

Wo das hinführt, sehen wir ja hier!


----------



## pommes5 (27. Mai 2013)

dienstag 18:15 wipperaue, falls jemand lust hat ...


----------



## surftigresa (27. Mai 2013)

Lust ja, Zeit aber leider nein


----------



## lhampe (30. Mai 2013)

hat heute jemand Lust ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## Langenfelder (30. Mai 2013)

Dem Jonny wünsch ich alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## pommes5 (4. Juni 2013)

morgen abend 18:15 wipperaue jemand?


----------



## surftigresa (4. Juni 2013)

Bin leider am Mittwoch in England 

ausgerechnet jetzt, wo endlich mal die Sonne scheint...


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2013)

in england scheint auch auch die sonne, so what.....


----------



## R2-D2 (4. Juni 2013)

pommes5 schrieb:


> morgen abend 18:15 wipperaue jemand?


ja, bin bei trockenem Wetter  dabei. Kommen bestimmt noch andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (4. Juni 2013)

ja hier,  werd mir mühe geben pünktlich zu sein


----------



## Juppidoo (4. Juni 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## surftigresa (4. Juni 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> in england scheint auch auch die sonne, so what.....



hat man nur in abgedunkelten Besprechungsräumen und klimatisierten Flughäfen nicht viel von..... Eintages-Flugreisen sind echt immer eine Strafe!!!!


----------



## pommes5 (4. Juni 2013)

wird ja richtig "voll" morgen


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2013)

pommes5 schrieb:


> wird ja richtig "voll" morgen



ich hab "spätschicht" bis 17uhr, bin erst um 6 daheim. das schaff ich nicht.


----------



## pommes5 (5. Juni 2013)

wann würdest du schaffen? dann kann man den nächsten termin entsprechend ansetzen ...


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juni 2013)

ich kann meinen dienst auch tauschen, nur hab ich den mittwoch nicht mehr so als biketag auf dem radar gehabt. heute geht also nicht mehr. normalerweise mach ich so zwischen 15:30 und 16:00 feierabend, dann bin ich weit vor 17uhr zuhause.


----------



## pommes5 (5. Juni 2013)

dann bis nächste woche


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juni 2013)

jou next week hab nix, könnte also klappen. viel spaß heut abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (5. Juni 2013)

könnte es doch schaffen, mach mich gleich auf die socken


----------



## Langenfelder (6. Juni 2013)

jo das war gestern aber geil, schöne Truppe, wenn auch mit 12 ein wenig groß.

Aber das dollste ist das es auch ohne LMB funtz 

Ich hoffe doch das es unseren beiden " neuen " gut geht.


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juni 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ... schöne Truppe, wenn auch mit 12 ein wenig groß.



wieso, waren doch meist 3 4er grüppchen 




Langenfelder schrieb:


> Aber das dollste ist das es auch ohne LMB funtz




jou, fast wie bei den opladener bahnhosbikern


----------



## Fichtenmoped (6. Juni 2013)

He He.....ist alles noch dran....


----------



## pommes5 (6. Juni 2013)

das freut zu lesen


----------



## Kaminfreund (6. Juni 2013)

Schön das es dir gut geht, der Kristian ist auch fit.

Sehr schöne und entspannte Runde gestern, sollten wir wiederholen.
Allerding muss unser Frauenanteil wieder steigen und nicht immer in fernen Ländern verweilen. Uns was ist eigentlich mit der Wuppertaler Fraktion ?

Sonntag starten wir um 09:30 ab Wipperaue zu einem ausgedehnten Rundkurs.

Wipperaue - Lukasweg - Bremsenfeld - Müngsten - Burgholz - Papiermühle - Müngsten - Glüder - aua Beine und wieder an der Wipperaue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fichtenmoped (6. Juni 2013)

Die Runde war klasse, hat ne menge Spaß gemacht sollten wir in den kommenden Wochen wiederholen, Sonntag klappt leider gar nicht.
Ein bissl Aua ist zwar da, aber bis zur nächsten Woche ist es wieder wech.......


----------



## DaveyJones (6. Juni 2013)

Handzeichen aus der Wuppertaler Fraktion:

Servus, ich kann zwar Sonntag noch nicht mit, weil ich Dienst habe, doch mein Bike ist wieder ganz. Alle neuen Teile sind verbaut und ich hab auch heute schon eine ausgiebige Testrunde gedreht.

Bin also sobald ich Zeit habe wieder am Start!


----------



## Langenfelder (6. Juni 2013)

So. um die Zeit und dann noch so eine Tortour ne ne ohne mich. Bei der Sache mit der Frauen dingsda muss ich Dir recht geben


----------



## pommes5 (6. Juni 2013)

hab weder zeit noch die beine fuer so ne plackerei. gutes gelingen dennoch


----------



## R2-D2 (6. Juni 2013)

ja, war doch nett gestern. Viele alte und einige neue Gesichter und genug zum Plappern und Sprücheklopfen gab's ja auch. 

Sonntag bin ich schon verplant, wäre mir aber auch zu früh...


----------



## surftigresa (7. Juni 2013)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich schon verplant, wäre mir aber auch zu früh...


 
Dem schliesse ich mich an 

Nächsten Mittwoch könnte ich gerne wieder Eure Quotenfrau spielen


----------



## DaveyJones (7. Juni 2013)

Wer hat den Lust Morgen Früh/Vormittag ne kleine Testrunde zu drehen?


----------



## Juppidoo (9. Juni 2013)

Supercoole Tour Marki

Im Bremsenfeld sollten wir mal wieder zur Feierabendrunde aufschlagen. Vielleicht ab Glüder. Da können wir noch ein bisschen was springen üben.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juni 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Im Bremsenfeld sollten wir mal wieder zur Feierabendrunde aufschlagen. Vielleicht ab Glüder. Da können wir noch ein bisschen was springen üben.



gute idee, dann komm ich gleich von der arbeit hin.


----------



## Kaminfreund (9. Juni 2013)

Das war ne richtig klasse Runde heute - ihr wolltet aber auch alles fahren.....
Wobei wir nicht bis Burgholz gekommen sind - wir haben zwischendurch unserem Spieltrieb freien Lauf gelassen..... 44,45 Km mit 1230 hm

Mittwoch wurde Burgholz vorgeschlagen - ich setzte was rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (9. Juni 2013)

Auch gut. Dann können wir ja die Woche drauf Bremsenfeld festhalten.

Wie sieht's eigentlich in den nächsten Wochen mal wieder mit einer Feierabendrunde in Altenberg aus. Ist die A1 und A3 wieder einigermaßen befahrbar?
Jürgen, Meli, ihr fahrt da doch immer lang.


----------



## Kaminfreund (9. Juni 2013)

Altenberg und Glüder sind auch gut - sollen wir Burgholz später fahren und Altenberg vorziehen ? Die a1 ist wieder ok


----------



## surftigresa (9. Juni 2013)

Altenberg ist momentan noch zu schlammig. Burg Holz wäre top!


Die A1 und A3 ist momentan irgendwie Glückssache, mal läuft es, mal nicht....


----------



## Langenfelder (9. Juni 2013)

beide gleich gut ich versuch es zu schaffen


----------



## DerStahli (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hab hier was von Treffen in Glüder und Altenberg gelesen.
Da ich aus der Nähe komme, aus Wermelskirchen/Dabringhausen, würde ich mich gerne mal einer eurer Runden anschließen wenn es zeitlich bei mir passt.
Hoffe Ihr habt nix dagegen, auch wenn ich nicht die Frauenquote nach oben treiben kann .

Gruss
Marcus


----------



## R2-D2 (9. Juni 2013)

Burgholz / Flockertsberg / Kohlfurth war ich heute,
knackig trocken und super zu fahren, kann ich empfehlen,
bin aber Mi nicht da.


----------



## H-P (10. Juni 2013)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Das war ne richtig klasse Runde heute - ihr wolltet aber auch alles fahren.....
> Wobei wir nicht bis Burgholz gekommen sind - wir haben zwischendurch unserem Spieltrieb freien Lauf gelassen..... 44,45 Km mit 1230 hm
> 
> Mittwoch wurde Burgholz vorgeschlagen - ich setzte was rein


 
Tolle Tour, mit super Truppe und klasse Guide hat wie immer Spaß gemacht.


----------



## surfnico (10. Juni 2013)

kann ich mich anschließen, geile Truppe mit mächtig spaß


----------



## Juppidoo (10. Juni 2013)

So, Altenberg ist raus, weil noch zu schlammig.

Glüder - Bremsenfeld ist große Resonanz, auch von anderer Stelle.

Burgholz geht auch.

Ich persönlich bin für Bremsenfeld, wie ist die Meinungslage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfnico (10. Juni 2013)

was willst Du den machen? Nur Bremsenfeld ?? Oder ein Tour inkl. Bremsen feld?


----------



## Juppidoo (10. Juni 2013)

Das zweite.


----------



## Kaminfreund (10. Juni 2013)

Ok dann treffen wir uns 18:15 in Glüder ich habe Burgholz heraus genommen

Ick freu mir


----------



## Enrgy (10. Juni 2013)

also burgholz schenk ich mir, wenns zum bremsenfeld geht, bin ich an bord.


----------



## Kaminfreund (10. Juni 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> also burgholz schenk ich mir, wenns zum bremsenfeld geht, bin ich an bord.



dann sei an Bord ich habe Burgholz gelöscht 

Wir setzen Bremsenfeld aber nicht in LMB !


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Juni 2013)

besser is dat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (10. Juni 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> So, Altenberg ist raus, weil noch zu schlammig.



am DO.wars noch knochentrocken auf dem Linnefetaltrail und Richtung
Markusmühle.

Aber durch die Luft zufliegen mach ja auch Laune


----------



## surftigresa (10. Juni 2013)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ich habe Burgholz gelöscht
> 
> Wir setzen Bremsenfeld aber nicht in LMB !



Schade, aber dann bin ich diese Woche raus. Springen lerne ich nicht mal eben nach Feierabend und 2 Tage vor'm Urlaub möchte ich mir dabei nicht mal eben auf die Schnelle noch die Knochen brechen.

Warte geduldig auf das nächste Mal Burg Holz  (nach Möglichkeit dann bitte nicht nächste Woche, wenn ich weg bin...)


----------



## pommes5 (10. Juni 2013)

mir steht der sinn vor dem ebenfalls fuer naechste woche geplanten urlaub auch eher nach ner "normaleren" runde. und da ich mittwoch nicht kann fahre ich morgen. schreibt ne pn falls ihr mit wollt.


----------



## Kaminfreund (11. Juni 2013)

Also ich bin ja auch vor Springnix Fraktion und fahre dafür öfter die anderen Linien.

Jetzt gib dir nen Ruck Melli


----------



## surftigresa (11. Juni 2013)

Nett gemeint Mark 

Aber so lange ich mich nicht wirklich an's Springen traue, lasse ich solche Aktionen lieber sein. Aber ich bin ja noch jung und lernfähig.....


----------



## cherub1509 (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin Anfängerin Gibt es Leute die MI oder DO Abend in der Ecke Langenfeld fahren?
LG Steffi


----------



## jokomen (12. Juni 2013)

In Langenfeld nicht, aber dafür DO in Leverkusen.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2013)

aha, der jürgen räubert mal wieder in fremden revieren 
willste die damenquote deienr touren noch weiter in die höhe treiben?

kannst ja im austausch den @Nimrod zu uns schicken, der wil ja eigentlich auch ab langenfeld fahren.


----------



## cherub1509 (12. Juni 2013)

@Jakomen:klingt gut, schaue ich mir an @Enrgy: wo fahrt ihr?

Andere Tage würden evtl. ja auch mal gehen


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Juni 2013)

cherub1509 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin Anfängerin Gibt es Leute die MI oder DO Abend in der Ecke Langenfeld fahren?
> LG Steffi



Hi Steffi,

wir fahren oft mittwochs ab 18.15 Uhr ab Solingen Haasenmühle. Gib das einfach mal in Google ein. Von uns kommen einige aus L´feld.
Wir sind zwar etwas fortgeschrittener, nehmen aber auf jeden Rücksicht. Langsam sind wir so wie so.
Verfolg einfach mal diesen Thread.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (12. Juni 2013)

Meistens gibt es ja auch eine Mittwochsrunde ab dem Erdbeerfeld an der Wipperaue um 18 Uhr 15. Da kommen ja auch einige aus Langenfeld mit dem Rad hin....

Das ist zwar eher Endurolastig, dafür wird aber schön langsam bergauf gefahren.


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Juni 2013)

herbyx meint das gleiche wie ich.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2013)

bin wohl heute nicht am start, war schon gestern unterwegs.


----------



## surftigresa (12. Juni 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> bin wohl heute nicht am start, war schon gestern unterwegs.


 
na dann hätten wir ja auch Burg Holz machen können......


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2013)

ich wußte, daß ich jetzt von dir haue kriege. 
dabei war mein "bremsenfeld"-einwand ursprünglich überhaupt nciht auf diese woche gemünzt. mit dem burgholz-canceln habsch nüschd zu dooon!


----------



## surftigresa (12. Juni 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich wußte, daß ich jetzt von dir haue kriege.


 
jaja, genauso wusste ich, dass Du eh wieder absagst


----------



## cherub1509 (12. Juni 2013)

also ich schreibe SA eine Klausur, neben Job muss ich grad lernen. Dann klappt es ja vielleicht nächste Woche bei mir


----------



## pommes5 (13. Juni 2013)

Mal sehen ob ich es schaffe, mich mal wieder unbeliebt zu machen...

Steffi, wann du Anfängerin bist, und diesen Begriff so verstehst wie ich, nämlich so, dass du dich selbst noch nicht besonders gut in der Gegend auskennst und deine Fahrtechnik noch am Anfang steht, dann ist die Mittwochsrunde meiner Meinung nach nichts für dich. Es sei denn, und das mag durchaus vorkommen, sie ist ausdrücklich mal als anfängertauglich ausgeschrieben (das wird in Zukunft von mir sicher das ein oder andere mal vorkommen, weil im Bekanntenkreis grad mehrere Leute ihre ersten MTBs kaufen).

Juppis Spruch "wir nehmen Rücksicht" ist nicht falsch. Und bergauf sind viele eher lahmarschig, das stimmt auch. Natürlich wird immer gewartet, wenn jemand langsamer fährt (da bin ich regelmäßig Kandidat für ...) und damit hatte meiner Ansicht nach niemand, den ich bei der Gruppe bisher getroffen habe, ein Problem.

Was allerdings ein Novum wäre, wäre einen schweren Trail auszulassen, bloß weil ein Anfänger dabei ist. Oder einem Anfänger Stück für Stück den Trail zu zeigen, damit er heile und sicher runter kommt. Da kommst du dann unweigerlich in Situationen, in denen du entweder den Arsch in der Hose hast, abzusteigen und dir vor versammelter, unten erwartungsvoll stehend staunender, überwiegend männlicher, Meute einzugestehen, dass du das noch nicht kannst oder mit dem Gesicht im Dreck zu landen. Das ist beides nichts Schlimmes, wenn dir das aber unangenehm ist oder du dir Ausfall im Job nicht leisten kannst, solltest du vielleicht noch ein paar Monate warten (und natürlich fleißig fahren), bis du mal mitfährst.

Es geht nicht darum, dass ich keine Anfänger dabei haben möchte, absolut nicht. Es geht darum, ein ehrliches Bild von dem zu zeichnen, was dich Mittwochs erwartet.


----------



## surftigresa (13. Juni 2013)

@Pommes: 

Du triffst es auf den Punkt!

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, habe ich es mir gestern nur deshalb verkniffen, weil ich mich nicht schon wieder unbeliebt machen wollte.......

Gut, dass Du anders entschieden hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (13. Juni 2013)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Was allerdings ein Novum wäre, wäre einen schweren Trail auszulassen, bloß weil ein Anfänger dabei ist. Oder einem Anfänger Stück für Stück den Trail zu zeigen, damit er heile und sicher runter kommt. Da kommst du dann unweigerlich in Situationen, in denen du entweder den Arsch in der Hose hast, abzusteigen und dir vor versammelter, unten erwartungsvoll stehend staunender, überwiegend männlicher, Meute einzugestehen, dass du das noch nicht kannst oder mit dem Gesicht im Dreck zu landen. Das ist beides nichts Schlimmes, wenn dir das aber unangenehm ist oder du dir Ausfall im Job nicht leisten kannst, solltest du vielleicht noch ein paar Monate warten (und natürlich fleißig fahren), bis du mal mitfährst.


 

Ich war schon ganz erstaunt , dass fast alle hier lustig ANFÄNGER  zu Runden einladen, wo ein Großteil von Euch Fahrexperten mit Langhubpanzern ausgestattet und mit Protektoren zu den Runden eingekleidet sind, da die Trails, die ihr langbrettert, einen hohen fahrtechnischen Level voraus setzen und die Gefahr, Bodenkontakt zu erfahren, recht hoch ist (selbst für Fortgeschrittene). Diese Runden sind auch meiner Meinung nach, sicherlich NICHT anfängertauglich! 

Und "etwas fortgeschrittener" ist sicherlich im Bereich der Hobbypiloten, eine falsch gewählte Formulierung und stark untertrieben. Denn wer kann schon höher und weiter fliegen als Supergrobi ??? 

Wenn man(n)/frau das kann, macht das natürlich einen wahnsinnigen Spaß mitzufahren. 
Ein Anfänger erwartet da sicherlich aber andere Dinge.


----------



## cherub1509 (13. Juni 2013)

Dann warte ich lieber noch Ich übe zwar schon fleißig muss aber doch hin und wieder absteigen. Schämen tu ich mich dafür allerdings nicht=) Besser als sich total zu verletzen. Und die ständige Blockade zu sein ist ja auch doof. Dann komme ich nach meinem Finale Urlaub bei euch mit. Hab die nächsten zwei WO Technik Kurse. Und wenn ihr mal ne Anfänger Runde macht, gerne Info an mich


----------



## H-P (13. Juni 2013)

Hendrik ist doch zuständig für Anfängerinnen...aber der hat den Thread ja immer noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## surftigresa (13. Juni 2013)

Der braucht keinen Thread um Anfängerinnen zu finden....


----------



## Juppidoo (13. Juni 2013)

cherub1509 schrieb:


> .................... Und wenn ihr mal ne Anfänger Runde macht, gerne Info an mich



Hätten wir auch gemacht. Jeder von uns fäht auch ab und zu mal normale Touren. Nicht nur heftigere Sachen.
Wir hätten sicherlich niemanden "verheizt".

Aber es schadet auch nicht, wenn du erst einmal ein paar Monate ein paar Erfahrugen sammelst.

Wenn du dann einmal mitfahren möchtest wird es auf jeden Fall eine fahrtechnisch für dich angemessene Runde. Du kannst diesen Thread ja verfolgen. 

Zum Thema "unbeliebt machen" sehe ich das so, dass hier im Normalfall alle freundlich ihre Meinung sagen und das ist natürlich o.k.

Jürgen


----------



## H-P (13. Juni 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Der braucht keinen Thread um Anfängerinnen zu finden....


 
Wobei wir gestern auf der Runde sogar zwei Professionelle gesehen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (13. Juni 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Wir hätten sicherlich niemanden "verheizt"



Genau das sah ich letzte Woche halt ein bißchen anders. Ich hab den Namen des Mitfahrers mit dem schwarzen Liteville leider vergessen, aber den hätte ich, nachdem ich den Pilz-Anfang hinter ihm gefahren bin, auch am liebsten um seiner selbst Willen nach Hause geschickt.

Ich habe ihm im Verlauf der Runde immer mal wieder Tipps zu kommenden Stellen gegeben und auf Umfahrungen hingewiesen, aber von anderen hab ich diesbezüglich nichts mitbekommen. Dass er überhaupt auf diese Tour mitgenommen wurde, fand ich schon seltsam, als ich sah dass er im Sitzen mit halb abgesenktem Sattel bergab fuhr. Ich sage da deutlich lieber "lass es lieber" und nehme in Kauf, jemanden u.U. zu kränken, der damit nicht gut klar kommt als "ach, wird schon" und dann den Krankenwagen rufen zu müssen. Genau das wurde meiner Ansicht nach letzte Woche in Kauf genommen. Dass es am Blackhawk Ausstieg glimpflich ausging war schon eher Glückssache.


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2013)

jokomen schrieb:


> wer kann schon höher und weiter fliegen als Supergrobi ???



...wir alle, klar. 
nur die landung, die LANDUNG!!!!


die mittwochsrunden sind doch schon lange nicht mehr anfängertauglich. weder vom schwierigkeitsgrad, noch vom tempo/höhenmeter.

ein einfaches "unten lang nach glüder, einmal um die seng und zurück" würde da zu verklärten blicken und stirnrunzeln führen.


----------



## Manni (13. Juni 2013)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass ich keine Anfänger dabei haben möchte, absolut nicht. Es geht darum, ein ehrliches Bild von dem zu zeichnen, was dich Mittwochs erwartet.



Gebe Dir Recht: 
Einige hier unterschätzen das eigene Können und auch was man auf einer Mittwochstour "können sollte". 

Fahrtechnisch muss man da schon was mitbringen um auch nur einen der üblichen Trail ohne Sturz runter zu kommen. Habt Ihr schon die beiden ramponierten Gesichter letzte Woche vergessen ...

Edit: _Ok ich hatte die letzte Seite überblättert - sind ja doch nicht alle total realitätsfremd hier _

Grüße,
Manni


----------



## derAndre (13. Juni 2013)

Ja, der Erfahrene neigt dazu zu unterschätzen was er sich im Laufe von teilweise Jahren angeeignet hat. Gutes Training in Sachen Traileinschätzung ist dabei für mich mit meinem Sohn zu fahren. 24" da sehe ich die Trails wieder in einem ganz anderen Licht. Trotzdem kann fahre ich mit Anfängern nicht nur die völlig harmlosen Dinger, damit sich in einer heterogenen Gruppe niemand langweilt. An einigen Schlüsselstellen gebe ich dann entsprechend Tipps oder sage auch wann geschoben/getragen werden sollte.

Ich glaube das das für Anfänger den größten Ansporn mit sich bringt.


----------



## surftigresa (13. Juni 2013)

Aber das Thema ist ja nicht neu. Letztes Jahr gab es ja auch ein paar Touren, bei denen neue dazu kamen oder mitgebracht wurden und hoffnungslos überfordert waren. Und das waren zum Teil noch nicht mals Anfänger....

Daraufhin wurde ja verstärkt die IG für Verabredungen "auf hohem Niveau" genutzt bzw. ausgeschriebene Mittwochsrunden in der Regel auch nur noch mit schwierig gekennzeichnet. Eine gute Idee, wie ich nach wie vor finde.

Die Schwierigkeit der Touren will ja keiner von uns runter setzen. Was auch ok ist, weil es allen Spass macht. Mir auch! Um Tiffi-Trails zu fahren, würde ich nicht nach Feierabend noch so weit fahren.

Aber dann sollte man/Mann auch in Kauf nehmen, dass man/Mann die Anfängerinnen dem Jokomen überlassen muss. Er richtet seine Touren halt wirklich nach dem/der Schwächsten aus und spricht damit ganz klar eine ganz andere Zielgruppe an als unsere Mittwochsrunden.

Für das was wir hier treiben finde ich die IG nach wie vor eine gute Sache. 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## pommes5 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß von keiner IG.


----------



## jokomen (13. Juni 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Aber dann sollte man/Mann auch in Kauf nehmen, dass man/Mann die Anfängerinnen dem Jokomen überlassen muss. Er richtet seine Touren halt wirklich nach dem/der Schwächsten aus und spricht damit ganz klar eine ganz andere Zielgruppe an als unsere Mittwochsrunden.


 

Genau, alle neuen Mäuse + Mäuseriche zu mir. Der Mäusefänger von Schlebusch nimmt alle mit und bildet die zu kleinen Freeridern aus. Übung macht den Meister. Erst zu mir, dann zu Euch, wäre die richtige Reihenfolge


----------



## Langenfelder (13. Juni 2013)

ich sach jetzt nix


----------



## surftigresa (13. Juni 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ich sach jetzt nix


 
An was denkst denn Du jetzt schon wieder????


----------



## DaveyJones (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, wer dreht am Sonntag eine Runde und von Wo, ab Wann und Wie lange? 

Wird Morgen jmd von euch in Willingen beim Bike-Festival sein?

P.S.: Bin inzwischen einige Trails aus der Mittwochstour gefahren und komme bei trockenen Verhältnissen überall sicher runter, wenn auch nicht mit Highspeed! Dafür fehlt mir noch das Vertrauen in mein 6 Monate altes Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (14. Juni 2013)

Ins Enduro oder in den Fahrer?  
Nach 6 Monaten sollte das Enduro eigentlich wissen was es kann.


----------



## herbyx (14. Juni 2013)

DaveyJones schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wer dreht am Sonntag eine Runde und von Wo, ab Wann und Wie lange?
> 
> Wird Morgen jmd von euch in Willingen beim Bike-Festival sein?
> 
> P.S.: Bin inzwischen einige Trails aus der Mittwochstour gefahren und komme bei trockenen Verhältnissen überall sicher runter, wenn auch nicht mit Highspeed! Dafür fehlt mir noch das Vertrauen in mein 6 Monate altes Enduro.




Jo, morgen werden jede Menge von uns in Willingen sein. Da wir uns aber noch nicht kennen, werden wir wohl aneinander vorbei rennen....

Sonntag gibt es wahrscheinlich eine Runde 10 Uhr 30 ab Schöllerhof in Altenberg.


----------



## S.F. (14. Juni 2013)

Hey Herby, altes Trailgebläse! 
Wünsche euch viel Spass in Willingen.


----------



## DaveyJones (14. Juni 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ins Enduro oder in den Fahrer?
> Nach 6 Monaten sollte das Enduro eigentlich wissen was es kann.



Oh guck mal ein Schmetterling... - ich spiele noch viel mit den Einstellungen an Dämpfer und Gabel, ist mein erstes Fully.

Dann wünsche ich uns allen viel Spaß in Willingen


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Juni 2013)

DaveyJones schrieb:


> Oh guck mal ein Schmetterling... - ich spiele noch viel mit den Einstellungen an Dämpfer und Gabel, ist mein erstes Fully.
> 
> Dann wünsche ich uns allen viel Spaß in Willingen



Da können wir dir ein paar Tips geben zur Einstellung. Ist nicht so schwer, wenn man es mal gemacht hat. Wenn du mal mitfährst sag einfach mal Bescheid.


----------



## DaveyJones (14. Juni 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Da können wir dir ein paar Tips geben zur Einstellung. Ist nicht so schwer, wenn man es mal gemacht hat. Wenn du mal mitfährst sag einfach mal Bescheid.



Ja vielen Dank, da werde ich mal drauf zurück kommen 

Hab es jetzt auf die harte Tour probiert. Einen Trail rausgesucht und mal getestet, zu erst das eine und dann das andere extreme in Sachen Einstellungen. Anschließend mit kleineren Schritten probiert sich dem ganzen zu nähern, so dass es funktioniert.


----------



## herbyx (15. Juni 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hey Herby, altes Trailgebläse!
> Wünsche euch viel Spass in Willingen.



Moin, moin, bist Du auch da?

Vielleicht laufen wir uns ja über den Weg.....


----------



## herbyx (15. Juni 2013)

Ich biete gerne an morgen, 10 Uhr ab Altenberg/Schöllerhof, eine Runde zu guiden. 3-4 Stunden endurolastig.

Jemand Lust?


----------



## Juppidoo (15. Juni 2013)

Wäre dabei Was hältst du von 10.30Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (15. Juni 2013)

Super Juppi, habe aber noch was vor. Deshalb bitte 10 Uhr, ok?


----------



## H-P (15. Juni 2013)

herbyx schrieb:


> Ich biete gerne an morgen, 10 Uhr ab Altenberg/Schöllerhof, eine Runde zu guiden. 3-4 Stunden endurolastig.
> 
> Jemand Lust?



Morgen sind wir schon verplant, aber Altenberg würde ich gerne mal wieder biken...viel Spaß.


----------



## Juppidoo (15. Juni 2013)

O.k., dann um 10.

Noch jemand ohne Fahrschein?


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Juni 2013)

möchte mit aber meinem daumen zu liebe lass ich´es lieber


----------



## hummock (15. Juni 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Noch jemand ohne Fahrschein?



Ich!
Werde mir den Fahrschein aber um 10Uhr abholen.

Juppi, teilen wir uns morgen Deine Knieschoner oder soll ich meine wieder mitbringen weil die schöner sind 

Gruß
Uli


----------



## hummock (15. Juni 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> möchte mit aber meinem daumen zu liebe lass ich´es lieber



den Daumen kannste doch im Handschuh verstecken 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (15. Juni 2013)

Für alle Enduropiloten die Ihre Fitniss unter Beweis stellen wollen

http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/new...el/enduro-wertung-beim-ruhrbike-marathon.html

55km/1900hm


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2013)

hummock schrieb:


> Für alle Enduropiloten die Ihre Fitniss unter Beweis stellen wollen...



naja, ein fully wie in der ausschreibung verlangt mit 140mm v/h und 2.2er reifen läßt sich sicher mit 11kg aufbauen, ob das dann noch unter "enduro" fällt, will ich mal nicht weiter kommentieren.


----------



## R2-D2 (15. Juni 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> O.k., dann um 10.
> 
> Noch jemand ohne Fahrschein?




Ja, ich. 

Würde mich dranhängen, wenn keine Flugeinlagen geplant sind.
Bringe auch das kleine Weiße mit.


----------



## S.F. (15. Juni 2013)

DaveyJones schrieb:


> Oh guck mal ein Schmetterling... - ich spiele noch viel mit den Einstellungen an Dämpfer und Gabel, ist mein erstes Fully.
> 
> Dann wünsche ich uns allen viel Spaß in Willingen



War auch nur Spaß! 
Dranbleiben! 



herbyx schrieb:


> Moin, moin, bist Du auch da?
> 
> Vielleicht laufen wir uns ja über den Weg.....




Ich war nicht in Willingen.

Wie war´s Jungs?


----------



## lhampe (15. Juni 2013)

komme auch, hab Bock auf selber biken...

Ursprünglich wollte ich nach Willingen fahren.


----------



## herbyx (15. Juni 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> War auch nur Spaß!
> Dranbleiben!
> 
> 
> ...




Absolut genial!

Spitzen Bikes gefahren, schönes Wetter, Steffi Marth, schöne Parts eingekauft ( nicht unbedingt in dieser Reihenfolge )


----------



## S.F. (15. Juni 2013)

Oh jeh, wieder mal den jungen Dingern hinterhergeguckt....


----------



## derAndre (16. Juni 2013)

War wirklich ein richtig schöner Tag. Ein bisschen enttäuschend das nur ein einziges 24" Fahrrad für meinen Sohn vor Ort war. Ich erwarte ja gar kein 24" Fanes (hab aber gehört das diesen Sommer noch eins kommt) aber zumindest die großen wie Cube, Specialized etc. hätten doch auch mal an die Kids denken können. So is er den ganzen Tag ein Scott gefahren. Er ist so seelig und zufrieden eingeschlafen. Der Träumt gerade von Steilkurven und Sprunghügeln! 

Der Papa durfte auch ein zwei sehr geile Bikes testen.

Sehr coole Truppe! Jederzeit gerne wieder.
der stolze Papa


----------



## Juppidoo (16. Juni 2013)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ja, ich.
> 
> Würde mich dranhängen, wenn keine Flugeinlagen geplant sind.
> Bringe auch das kleine Weiße mit.



Schön, es sind keine Flugeinlagen geplant.


----------



## DaveyJones (16. Juni 2013)

hummock schrieb:


> Für alle Enduropiloten die Ihre Fitniss unter Beweis stellen wollen
> 
> http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/new...el/enduro-wertung-beim-ruhrbike-marathon.html
> 
> 55km/1900hm



Das hört sich doch nach einer sehr interessanten Herausforderung an!

Willingen war echt wieder Top, Zitat von meinem Bruder: Irgendwie fühle ich mich wie auf einem Flohmarkt mit über teuren Spielsachen =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (16. Juni 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Schön, es sind keine Flugeinlagen geplant.




da Supergrobi ja vorne wegfährt, lag die Betonung auf "geplant"


----------



## lhampe (16. Juni 2013)

nochmal zur sicherheit
treffplatz ist schöllerhof PP?


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Juni 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> nochmal zur sicherheit
> treffplatz ist schöllerhof PP?



ja, so habe ich es auch verstanden.
1000 Zulu-Zeit


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Juni 2013)

Schöne runde heute,

Danke Grobi fürs Guiden.

(ich hoffe, Juppi und Markus konnten sich doch noch trennen...)


----------



## herbyx (16. Juni 2013)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Schöne runde heute,
> 
> Danke Grobi fürs Guiden.
> 
> (ich hoffe, Juppi und Markus konnten sich doch noch trennen...)




Sehr gerne Jungs, 

hat mir auch großen Spaß gemacht! 

Als es mir mit den Beiden dann zuviel wurde, habe ich einen Eimer Eiswasser drüber geschüttet. Das hat die Hormone kurzfristig zurückgrdrängt.....


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Juni 2013)

Hab ich was verpasst ?


----------



## Juppidoo (16. Juni 2013)

Coole Runde Grobi

Als Gespann sind Markus und ich dann doch ein paar neue Sachen gefahren.


----------



## lhampe (16. Juni 2013)

Schöne Runde heute, viele neue Trails kennen gelernt.


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> ... viele neue Trails kennen gelernt.





Langenfelder schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst ?




scheint so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (16. Juni 2013)

du kennst die bestimmt..


----------



## Kaminfreund (17. Juni 2013)

..... und ich mußte Sonntag um 12:30 für die Klasse 2b grillen


----------



## Kaminfreund (17. Juni 2013)

was ist mit Mittwoch ? Burgholz ?


----------



## cherub1509 (17. Juni 2013)

Dann halte ich mich an jokomen  Auf das alle anderen neidisch werden ;-)


----------



## herbyx (17. Juni 2013)

Hey Ofenkumpel, habe auch große Lust auf Burgholz!

Können wir das auch 1 Woche später machen? Es ist für Mittwoch Unwetter angekündigt, d.h. für mich eventuell 100Km Fahrerei für die Katz... Ich plädiere diese Woche für Erdbeerfeld, schließe mich aber natürlich der Mehrheit an....


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2013)

schon mal die angesagten temperaturen von mittwoch gesehen? 

viel spaß beim braten im eigenen saft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (17. Juni 2013)

herbyx schrieb:


> Hey Ofenkumpel, habe auch große Lust auf Burgholz!
> 
> Können wir das auch 1 Woche später machen? Es ist für Mittwoch Unwetter angekündigt, d.h. für mich eventuell 100Km Fahrerei für die Katz... Ich plädiere diese Woche für Erdbeerfeld, schließe mich aber natürlich der Mehrheit an....



WA wäre mir auch lieber. Zur Abwechslung könnten wir auch mal das Tal wechseln und rüber im Wersbachtal fahren.


----------



## Kaminfreund (17. Juni 2013)

OK liebe Gemeinschaft, wir nehmen das Erdbeerfeld und der liebe Rolf guidet. Burgholz machen wir nächste Woche, dann ist die Melli auch dabei......


----------



## Kaminfreund (17. Juni 2013)

Klaus hat sich Sonntag das Schlüsselbein gebrochen - Pilz Trail Abfahrt das steile Stück zur Brücke.

Von hier aus alles Gute und Kopf hoch.


----------



## R2-D2 (17. Juni 2013)

Termin steht.
 @Klaus gute Besserung!


----------



## Juppidoo (17. Juni 2013)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Klaus hat sich Sonntag das Schlüsselbein gebrochen - Pilz Trail Abfahrt das steile Stück zur Brücke.
> 
> Von hier aus alles Gute und Kopf hoch.



Oh ha, dann man gute Besserung, Klaus


----------



## herbyx (17. Juni 2013)

Jo, von mir auch alles Gute!!!!


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Juni 2013)

Bin für Mittwoch raus ich schon meinen Daumen für Burgholz 
Klaus von mir auch gute Besserung, kann ich dein Rad haben, du fährst ja nicht mehr


----------



## Juppidoo (17. Juni 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> bla, bla............
> Klaus von mir auch gute Besserung, kann ich dein Rad haben, du fährst ja nicht mehr



Lass es sein, Peter. Damit fällt man genau so wie mit deinem Damenrad.


----------



## H-P (17. Juni 2013)

Klaus hat die Schmerzen tapfer ertragen und ist dann noch bis zum Parkplatz wie der einhändige Bandit geradelt. 
Wir sind noch oben im Pilz in die direkte Linie rein und war alles gut, mußte dann oben noch warten und da lässt man ihn einmal aus den Augen und schon bohrt er sich in den Boden.

@ Peter, am Bike ist nix dran.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2013)

H-P schrieb:


> und schon bohrt er sich in den Boden.



besser er in den boden als das brückengeländer in ihn...




H-P schrieb:


> am Bike ist nix dran.



zum glück. die reparatur der schulter zahlt die versicherung, die des bikes er selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (17. Juni 2013)

H-P schrieb:


> Klaus hat die Schmerzen tapfer ertragen



Hallo Klaus,

was machst Du denn 

Du weißt doch,immer auf dem Weg bleiben.

Auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## H-P (17. Juni 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> besser er in den boden als das brückengeländer in ihn...



Das Brückengeländer wird er beim nächsten mal terminisieren, jetzt hat er nämlich links und recht eine Platte drin.

Klaus hat mich gerade angerufen, OP war gut und eventuell kommt er morgen schon raus.


----------



## S.F. (17. Juni 2013)

Mann - Mann - Mann.... ihr macht Sachen! Gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2013)

der zeikelmän hat da doch auch mal einen einschlagskrater hinterlassen


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Juni 2013)

ja aber gegenüber im Fels, man ist der hart


----------



## DaveyJones (18. Juni 2013)

Auch von mir gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung Klaus!

Wo ist der Treffpunkt für die Mi-Runde (jetzt am Mittwoch)? Wie Anspruchsvoll sind die Trails dort?! Würde nämlich gerne mit...


----------



## Kaminfreund (18. Juni 2013)

Ja die Mittwochs Runde ist diesmal Mittwoch, im übrigen wie so immer Mittwochs. Es sei denn wir fahren Sonntags aber verabredet haben wir uns dann am Mittwoch.

Also wir sehen uns Mittwoch am Erdbeerfeld, Haasenmühle, Solingen


----------



## yzoli (18. Juni 2013)

Ja, die Hitze.......


----------



## DaveyJones (18. Juni 2013)

Und wie schwer sind nun die Trails dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. Juni 2013)

DaveyJones schrieb:


> Und wie schwer sind nun die Trails dort?



 

was willst du hören? die meisten schaffens, andere nicht. und vor 20 jahren sind wir alles schonerlos mit starrbikes und felgenbremsen gefahren. völlig unverantwortlich!


----------



## R2-D2 (18. Juni 2013)

DaveyJones schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung Klaus!
> 
> Wo ist der Treffpunkt für die Mi-Runde (jetzt am Mittwoch)? Wie Anspruchsvoll sind die Trails dort?! Würde nämlich gerne mit...




Hi,
ich weiß nicht ob Du es wußtest....

es gibt hier oben links auf der Seite einen Kasten mit "Last Minute Biking", auch LMB genannt. Da sind alle Verabredungen drin, da schreiben wir meistens Ort, Termin und Infos zur Tour rein.
Kannst auch diesen Link hier nehmen um direkt dort hinzukommen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14082

Wenn noch Fragen offen bleiben, trotzdem fragen, beißt hier keiner, die bellen nur


----------



## DaveyJones (18. Juni 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> was willst du hören? die meisten schaffens, andere nicht. und vor 20 jahren sind wir alles schonerlos mit starrbikes und felgenbremsen gefahren. völlig unverantwortlich!



Super Antwort - NICHT! Vllt kann man sich ja nach der Tour beschweren das wieder Anfänger mitfahren, bla bla bla...

Danke für den Tipp und den Link R2-D2 - am Smartphone bekomme ich das oben nicht angezeigt. Ich folge mal dem Link!


----------



## R2-D2 (18. Juni 2013)

DaveyJones schrieb:


> Super Antwort - NICHT! Vllt kann man sich ja nach der Tour beschweren das wieder Anfänger mitfahren, bla bla bla...
> 
> Danke für den Tipp und den Link R2-D2 - am Smartphone bekomme ich das oben nicht angezeigt. Ich folge mal dem Link!




Wenn Dein Profilbild nicht aus dem Fotoshop ist, wirst Du mit der Runde morgen kein Problem haben. Ist eher die harmlosere Variante.

Ich komme sogar mit meinem 29er, damit wieder alle was zum Lästern haben.


----------



## DaveyJones (18. Juni 2013)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Profilbild nicht aus dem Fotoshop ist, wirst Du mit der Runde morgen kein Problem haben. Ist eher die harmlosere Variante.
> 
> Ich komme sogar mit meinem 29er, damit wieder alle was zum Lästern haben.



Nein ist kein Photoshop, aber seitdem ich hier einmal mit gefahren bin habe ich da so meine Bedenken.

Springen, Dropen und auf flowigen Bikepark strecken (Willingen Freeride) fahren ist die eine Sache und steile Trails fahren die andere!

Wie ja schon geschrieben, bin ich erst seit Anfang des Jahres auf einem Endurofully unterwegs, vorher nur auf einem Hardtail!

Hab mir die Beschreibung durchgelesen, ich werde auf jeden Fall morgen mitfahren. Wenn es nicht klappt, dann drehe ich auch um und übe weiter;-)


----------



## R2-D2 (18. Juni 2013)

DaveyJones schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Springen, Dropen und auf flowigen Bikepark strecken (Willingen Freeride) fahren ist die eine Sache und steile Trails fahren die andere!



So habe ich das als bodenständiger Nicht-Springer noch nicht gesehen. Ich dachte immer, wer durch den Bikepark fliegt, schafft das Steile auch. Aber da ist die Natur wahrscheinlich unberechenbarer als die künstlich angelegten Strecken.
Morgen gibt's nur 1-2 steile Stellen, der Rest ist eher human.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (18. Juni 2013)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> So habe ich das als bodenständiger Nicht-Springer noch nicht gesehen. Ich dachte immer, wer durch den Bikepark fliegt, schafft das Steile auch. Aber da ist die Natur wahrscheinlich unberechenbarer als die künstlich angelegten Strecken.
> Morgen gibt's nur 1-2 steile Stellen, der Rest ist eher human.



dann komme ich nicht


----------



## DaveyJones (18. Juni 2013)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> So habe ich das als bodenständiger Nicht-Springer noch nicht gesehen. Ich dachte immer, wer durch den Bikepark fliegt, schafft das Steile auch. Aber da ist die Natur wahrscheinlich unberechenbarer als die künstlich angelegten Strecken.
> Morgen gibt's nur 1-2 steile Stellen, der Rest ist eher human.



Ich hab auch gedacht das Fliegen schwerer ist, wie steile Abfahrten, doch das sehe ich aktuell nicht mehr so! Bin mal gespannt auf die Runde!


----------



## Enrgy (18. Juni 2013)

DaveyJones schrieb:


> Nein ist kein Photoshop




ja nee, is klar 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## DaveyJones (18. Juni 2013)

Willst du die einzelnen Bilder haben? Dann kannst du ein Daumen Kino daraus basteln  Alter Schwede bist du klein-kariert, GIMP hat lediglich die Bilder übereinander gelegt und zusammen geschnitten.


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Juni 2013)

ne nur sarkastisch  oder war es doch irnonisch


----------



## R2-D2 (18. Juni 2013)

DaveyJones schrieb:


> Willst du die einzelnen Bilder haben? Dann kannst du ein Daumen Kino daraus basteln  Alter Schwede bist du klein-kariert, GIMP hat lediglich die Bilder übereinander gelegt und zusammen geschnitten.



an Energy's Tonfall gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit, der ist halt so (Zitat siehe oben: bellt nur, beißt nicht).

Ich habe GIMP noch nicht selbst eingesetzt, mangels geeigneter Bilder. Wenn's ein Fake wäre, würdest Du Dir selbst ein Bein stellen, weil man dann von Dir ein technisches Niveau erwarten würde, was Dich selbst am meisten unter Druck setzen würde.

Also, wir werden es morgen in Ruhe angehen lassen und dann sehen...


----------



## DaveyJones (18. Juni 2013)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> an Energy's Tonfall gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit, der ist halt so (Zitat siehe oben: bellt nur, beißt nicht).
> 
> Ich habe GIMP noch nicht selbst eingesetzt, mangels geeigneter Bilder. Wenn's ein Fake wäre, würdest Du Dir selbst ein Bein stellen, weil man dann von Dir ein technisches Niveau erwarten würde, was Dich selbst am meisten unter Druck setzen würde.
> 
> Also, wir werden es morgen in Ruhe angehen lassen und dann sehen...



So damit mal hier alles an Vermutungen aus dem Weg geräumt wird...

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.


----------



## lhampe (18. Juni 2013)

springen und steile und technische Abfahrten sind nun einmal 2 Dinge. Wie oft sieht man Leute in Winterberg auf dem DH an Dir vorbei ballern und im Enduro brechen die sich einen ab.

Wir sind halt mit den technichen Abfahrten hier groß geworden...


----------



## DaveyJones (18. Juni 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> springen und steile und technische Abfahrten sind nun einmal 2 Dinge. Wie oft sieht man Leute in Winterberg auf dem DH an Dir vorbei ballern und im Enduro brechen die sich einen ab.
> 
> Wir sind halt mit den technichen Abfahrten hier groß geworden...



Und ich möchte das auch lernen! Damit ich beides kann!


----------



## surfnico (19. Juni 2013)

[FONT="]Morgen, [/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
  [FONT="]danke für Eure Genesungs- Grüße, bin seit gestern wieder zu Hause. Nur die Narkose habe ich noch nicht ganz verdaut, bin total Platt. Ich habe Glück im Unglück gehabt, das Schlüsselbein ist 2 fach gebrochen konnte aber mit einer Platte und 6 Schrauben gerichtet werden. Schultereckgelenck ist ein Segen nicht passiert. In 5- 6Wochen darf ich wieder Biken. Vielleicht steige ich aber auf Rollator um. (Saalbach ad.) [/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
  [FONT="]VG[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Klaus[/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
  [FONT="]PS. Peter Du Leichenfledderer mein Bike kriegst nit [/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alterspräsident (19. Juni 2013)

Schnelle und unkomplizierte Genesung Klaus.
Drücke die Daumen
chris


----------



## H-P (19. Juni 2013)

@ Klaus, schön das du schon wieder raus bist...wie war die Nachtschwester.


----------



## surfnico (19. Juni 2013)

wenn ich das so sehe war ich irgendwie im falschen Krankenhaus


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juni 2013)

wenn du genau hinsiehst, erkennst du, daß es kein krankenhaus ist, sondern ein epilierstudio. der arme kerl bekommt gerade ein bikinizone-waxing. dagegen ist ein gebrochenes schlüsselbein peanuts...


----------



## H-P (19. Juni 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wenn du genau hinsiehst, erkennst du, daß es kein krankenhaus ist, sondern ein epilierstudio. der arme kerl bekommt gerade ein bikinizone-waxing. dagegen ist ein gebrochenes schlüsselbein peanuts...


 

Aha, da kennt sich jemand aus.


----------



## derAndre (19. Juni 2013)

Mensch Klaus, was machst Du denn? Zu viele Verletzte hier in letzter Zeit. Blöd vor allem so kurz vor dem Bike-Urlaub. Gute Besserung und der Rest hält sich mal ein bisschen zurück. Ich darf meiner Frau gar nix mehr erzählen sonst lässt sie mich bald nicht mehr raus zum spielen.


----------



## surfnico (19. Juni 2013)

Danke, die Erklärungsnöte kenne ich .


----------



## jokomen (19. Juni 2013)

Hat sich seid dem Sandkastenalter bei mir nicht mehr geändert:" *Bin mal raus, ein bißchen spielen*. " Bei so einer Umschreibung bekommt man immer Ausgang. Muss immer nur pünktlich zu Abendessen zurück sein


----------



## cherub1509 (19. Juni 2013)

keine Beleidigung gegen weibliche Räder  Ich bin gestern ne S1-2 Strecke gefahren und heile runter gekommen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. Juni 2013)

jokomen schrieb:


> Muss immer nur pünktlich zu Abendessen zurück sein



...und möglichst in einem Stück...


----------



## cherub1509 (19. Juni 2013)

tolle Bilder!!!


----------



## cherub1509 (19. Juni 2013)

wenn das in einem Stück auf mich bezogen war, ja, fast in einem Stück runter. aber nicht hoch


----------



## jokomen (19. Juni 2013)

cherub1509 schrieb:


> keine Beleidigung gegen weibliche Räder  Ich bin gestern ne S1-2 Strecke gefahren und heile runter gekommen =)



Das wollen wir doch erst mal Live sehen.  Ohne Urkunde glaubt das keiner.


----------



## cherub1509 (19. Juni 2013)

ja ich frag nächste mal ob der Wald mir eine ausstellt


----------



## Juppidoo (19. Juni 2013)

Bei so einem Wetter fahr ich nicht.

Die Sonne scheint ja gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveyJones (19. Juni 2013)

Wo genau treffen wir uns zur Tour? 

Ich bin da noch nie mitgefahren und Wipperaue/Erdbeerfeld - sagt Google Maps jetzt nicht so viel


----------



## yzoli (19. Juni 2013)

Wipperaue/ Wupperbrücke


----------



## yzoli (19. Juni 2013)

sorry...fehlte der Link

http://maps.google.de/maps?gs_rn=17...QMrBUZPCNs_mtQa1rYDABg&sqi=2&ved=0CI4BEPwSMAA


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Juni 2013)

yzoli schrieb:


> sorry...fehlte der Link
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?gs_rn=17...QMrBUZPCNs_mtQa1rYDABg&sqi=2&ved=0CI4BEPwSMAA


j

Ja, dort, aber nicht an dem Restaurant wipperaue
Sonder an der Brücke


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juni 2013)

für die orts-link-poster:

ist doch ganz einfach:

- in google maps auf dem zielort mit der rechten maustaste das kontextmenü aufrufen.

- menüpunkt "was ist hier" anklicken

- oben in der suchzeile erscheinen die koordinaten des gewählten punktes (fürs den parkstreifen am erdbeerfeld wären das 51.129586,7.025474)

- diese koordinaten kann man dann kopieren und posten. eingeben in google zeigen sie wieder, wer hätte es gedacht, auf den markierten punkt.
liegt das ziel abseits befahrbarer (von maps routbarer) straßen, so wird der nächste erreichbare weg als wegpunkt mit aufgenommen. dahin kann man sich dann mit maps führen lassen.


----------



## DaveyJones (19. Juni 2013)

Bin da an der Brücke aber hier ist niemand... Ich fahre wieder Heim!


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Juni 2013)

Hi
Wir waren mit 8 Mann an der Brücke ab 18:10 abfahrtbereit. Da ich schätze, dass du mit dem Auto aus Wuppertal kommst und um 18:18 niemand zu sehen war, sind wir losgefahren.


----------



## DaveyJones (19. Juni 2013)

Ich war ja schon früher da, aber ich war an der falschen Stelle =D mein Fehler!


----------



## herbyx (20. Juni 2013)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder eine richtige Tour gestern, klasse Rolf!!!

Nur die Trails waren besch......


----------



## R2-D2 (20. Juni 2013)

herbyx schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal wieder eine richtige Tour gestern, klasse Rolf!!!
> 
> Nur die Trails waren besch......



Wir sind doch keine Trails gefahren!?!

Da warst Du wohl die ganze Tour über schon neben der Kappe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (24. Juni 2013)

@Klaus,

auch von mir noch gute Besserung!!!!!!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## surfnico (24. Juni 2013)

Danke, mir gehts auch schon wieder super , nur Bike darf ich erst wieder in 5 Wochen
Sallbach ade 


LG 

Klaus


----------



## surftigresa (24. Juni 2013)

Mach Dir nichts draus, in Saalbach schneit es doch eh bestimmt 

5 Wochen gehen schnell vorbei und dann ist der Sommer noch lange nicht um!!!! Das wird schon wieder!

LG,
Melli


----------



## R2-D2 (24. Juni 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sommer...




WTF ist das?


----------



## pommes5 (24. Juni 2013)

Danach können wir ja Mittwoch im Regen mal auf die Suche gehen ...


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juni 2013)

sie meint bestimmt dr. sommer...


----------



## pommes5 (24. Juni 2013)




----------



## surftigresa (24. Juni 2013)

Jaja.......

also ich hatte jetzt eine Woche so etwas von Sommer, dass ich mich die meisten Tage zwischen 1500Hm und 2600Hm bewegt habe..... diese Nacht bin ich zurück gekommen und warte seitdem darauf, dass die Sonne wieder aufgeht  das tut sie doch bestimmt bald wieder, oder??????


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juni 2013)

hier war letzte woche schon sommer, wie immer in kurzform. 2 tage 35°C und mehr, dann temperatursturz um 50% und nun ist es wie vorher.
aber der herbst wird bestimmt gaaaanz toll!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (24. Juni 2013)

DEN Sommer gibt es doch gar nicht. Es gibt genau zwei Jahreszeiten Winter und        
" nicht SOMMER "


----------



## Kaminfreund (24. Juni 2013)

Sollen wir's denn Mittwoch mal im Burgholz versuchen ?


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Juni 2013)

am Mittwoch bin ich in Witten, schaffe es daher nicht


----------



## herbyx (25. Juni 2013)

Ich hätt Lust!


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Juni 2013)

Ich auch.


----------



## Kaminfreund (25. Juni 2013)

Na also auf die alten Kumpels kann ich mich verlassen .... ich stell was ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (25. Juni 2013)

bin dabei und hoffe auf eine staufreie Anfahrt


----------



## Alterspräsident (25. Juni 2013)

eine kleine Vorstoßgruppe startet um16:30 von der Bayer Sporthalle in Wuppertal, vielleicht trifft man sich bei dem dh einstieg. Ich würde gern ein Paar Bekannte Gesichter sehen
chris


----------



## herbyx (25. Juni 2013)

Ja, lass uns unterwegs treffen, steckt die Handys ein!!!


----------



## Alterspräsident (25. Juni 2013)

OK


----------



## bonsai.68 (25. Juni 2013)

versuche auch zu kommen


----------



## Jaegerin81 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich würde mich morgen auch mal anschließen wollen.
Hoffentlich ist der Verkehr von Köln aus nicht zu beschissen.


----------



## slowlifter (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo, bin auch dabei. Lerne ich als Solinger endlich mal das Burgholz näher kennen


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Juni 2013)

Alterspräsident schrieb:


> eine kleine Vorstoßgruppe startet um16:30 von der Bayer Sporthalle in Wuppertal, vielleicht trifft man sich bei dem dh einstieg. Ich würde gern ein Paar Bekannte Gesichter sehen
> chris



Sehe ich auch so


----------



## Kaminfreund (26. Juni 2013)

Tröste dich Jägerin, ich komme auch aus Köln - wobei der Stau an der Brücke momentan ok ist. Alternative falls die A1 zu ist, wäre die 57 und 46


----------



## H-P (26. Juni 2013)

Mist, bei mir klappt es leider nicht, mein Bike wird erst morgen fertig...Tretlager hinüber.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaegerin81 (26. Juni 2013)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Tröste dich Jägerin, ich komme auch aus Köln - wobei der Stau an der Brücke momentan ok ist. Alternative falls die A1 zu ist, wäre die 57 und 46


 

Ich schau mal, wo mich das Navi herleitet...
Adresse ist die Lützowstraße, richtig?


----------



## Jaegerin81 (26. Juni 2013)

Also so wie es ausschaut, werde ich wohl über die A46 kommen.
Hoffen wir mal, dass der Verkehr dort erträglich ist. 

Bis später 

Britta


----------



## Kaminfreund (26. Juni 2013)

ja Lützowstraße 347


----------



## lhampe (26. Juni 2013)

wenn der ÖPNV mitspielt bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Kaminfreund (2. Juli 2013)

Sollen wir Mittwoch am Erdbeerfeld starten ? 18:15


----------



## yzoli (2. Juli 2013)

wäre dabei, wenn es nicht zu sehr regnet..


----------



## Juppidoo (2. Juli 2013)

Mittwoch solls regnen, Marki. Wir könnten ja mal am Donnerstag starten!? Da ist es trocken.


----------



## Kaminfreund (2. Juli 2013)

Hört sich gut an - ich hänge nicht an Mittwoch und schon gar nicht am Regen - wieso eigentlich Regen, es ist doch Sommer


----------



## surftigresa (2. Juli 2013)

Bin diese Woche leider raus, da krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (2. Juli 2013)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an - ich hänge nicht an Mittwoch und schon gar nicht am Regen - wieso eigentlich Regen, es ist doch Sommer


----------



## R2-D2 (2. Juli 2013)

Do und kein Regen fänd' ich auch sympatisch, habe aber Terminschwierigkeiten. Plant ihr mal, vielleicht schaffe ich es doch.


----------



## derAndre (2. Juli 2013)

Do starte ich wie immer am Schöllerhof und etwas später als Ihr gewöhnlich. Bei Interesse...


----------



## pommes5 (2. Juli 2013)

muss gucken ob der @githriz mein rad bis dahin fit bekommt. wenn das klappt bin ich dabei


----------



## herbyx (2. Juli 2013)

Schade, kann Do leider nicht, aber morgen soll echt bescheiden werden......


----------



## Fichtenmoped (2. Juli 2013)

Donnerstag ohne Regen hört sich super an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (3. Juli 2013)

Rad, Achtung, _geht_ wieder! Bin morgen abend dabei.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juli 2013)

Kalauer, Achtung, ist doche ein Fahrrad, kein Gehrad...


----------



## pommes5 (3. Juli 2013)

Aber _geht_ man nicht neudeutsch auch Radfahren?

Immer noch nichts gegen die Frage "ey, wem ist der Fahrrad" mit der Antwort "ich", aber auch ganz gut ...


----------



## Juppidoo (3. Juli 2013)

Damit ihr wisst, was ihr morgen Abend machen könnt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094

Schwere Karren sind nicht erforderlich. Herr Kaminfreund und ich haben was lockeres geplant.


----------



## slowlifter (3. Juli 2013)

Gestern mit dem Gemüsehobel in den Daumen .... :-(

Nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Juli 2013)

Aua, das tut doch weh. 

Jungs ich weiß noch nicht, vieleicht geb ich mir mogren den ruck.


----------



## hansmeier (3. Juli 2013)

Mal was ganz anderes. Hat von euch einer einen Träger für die AHK, den man sich mal ansehen könnte? Überlege mir einen Altera Strada E-Bike M zu kaufen und würde mir so was gerne mal aus der Nähe angucken. Alternativ: Gibt es Händler hier bei uns in der Ecke, der so´n Zeug rumstehen hat?


----------



## Kaminfreund (3. Juli 2013)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Gestern mit dem Gemüsehobel in den Daumen .... :-(
> 
> Nächste Woche wieder.



Jaja Solingen ist ein scharfes und gefährliches Pflaster


----------



## slowlifter (3. Juli 2013)

Hat mir 2 unterhaltsame Stunden in der Lukas Klinik gebracht ;-)


----------



## Fichtenmoped (3. Juli 2013)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes. Hat von euch einer einen Träger für die AHK, den man sich mal ansehen könnte? Überlege mir einen Altera Strada E-Bike M zu kaufen und würde mir so was gerne mal aus der Nähe angucken. Alternativ: Gibt es Händler hier bei uns in der Ecke, der so´n Zeug rumstehen hat?



Habe mir einige Träger bei ATI in (Erkrath, Heinrich Hertz Strasse) angesehen, die Firma hat sehr viele Träger in der Ausstellung auch zum probieren am Fahrzeug. Ist auch als Onlineshop im Netz verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansmeier (3. Juli 2013)

Fichtenmoped schrieb:


> Habe mir einige Träger bei ATI in (Erkrath, Heinrich Hertz Strasse) angesehen, die Firma hat sehr viele Träger in der Ausstellung auch zum probieren am Fahrzeug. Ist auch als Onlineshop im Netz verfügbar.



Klasse, dann düs ich da mal hin. Welchen hast du dir gekauft?


----------



## Juppidoo (3. Juli 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Aua, bla bla
> 
> Jungs ich weiß noch nicht, vieleicht geb ich mir mogren den ruck.



Ich kenn dich, glaub ich von früher, oder


----------



## R2-D2 (3. Juli 2013)

Fichtenmoped schrieb:


> Habe mir einige Träger bei ATI in (Erkrath, Heinrich Hertz Strasse) angesehen, die Firma hat sehr viele Träger in der Ausstellung auch zum probieren am Fahrzeug. Ist auch als Onlineshop im Netz verfügbar.



Ja, hätte ich auch empfohlen. Habe meinen Träger auch daher.
Auch ein Atera, aber nicht für E-Bikes.
Seit 2-3 Jahren ohne Mucken im Einsatz, ca. 2-3x pro Monat und 3 Alpenurlaube hat er schon überstanden.


----------



## R2-D2 (3. Juli 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Damit ihr wisst, was ihr morgen Abend machen könnt.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094
> 
> Schwere Karren sind nicht erforderlich. Herr Kaminfreund und ich haben was lockeres geplant.




Ich versuche es mal, kann aber sehr knapp werden. Ich rufe sonst vorher an.
Grüße
Rolf


----------



## Fichtenmoped (4. Juli 2013)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Klasse, dann düs ich da mal hin. Welchen hast du dir gekauft?


 
Thule 929 habe ich gekauft, hatte aber auch den Atera Strada DL im Focus, der Rollenauszug ist praktisch.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juli 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich kenn dich, glaub ich von früher, oder



nee, das war ich


----------



## No Mercy (4. Juli 2013)

> Gäste sind willkommen.



....und hoffentlich ehemalige Feierabendrunden - Mitfahrer (muss zwischen den Kriegen gewesen sein) ebenso.

Angemeldet!

lg
dirk


----------



## thoni (4. Juli 2013)

Da ja Gäste willkommen sind, hab ich mich auch mal angemeldet. 
Ich hoffe, mir kommt kein Stau auf der A46/A3 dazwischen.

Gruß Thoni


----------



## hansmeier (4. Juli 2013)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Ja, hätte ich auch empfohlen. Habe meinen Träger auch daher.
> Auch ein Atera, aber nicht für E-Bikes.
> Seit 2-3 Jahren ohne Mucken im Einsatz, ca. 2-3x pro Monat und 3 Alpenurlaube hat er schon überstanden.



Bei den E-Bike geeigneten Trägern sind die Räder weiter voneinander entfernt. Man geht wohl davon aus, dass E-Bikes generell breiter sind.  Das kommt uns bei unseren Eseln ja durchaus gelegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (4. Juli 2013)

No Mercy schrieb:


> ....und hoffentlich ehemalige Feierabendrunden - Mitfahrer (muss zwischen den Kriegen gewesen sein) ebenso.
> 
> Angemeldet!
> 
> ...



Wenn die ganzen reifen Herrn mit ihrer Rennerfahrung kommen, nehme ich wohl besser mein Schluchtenrad. Als Guide nur hinterher zu hecheln ist ja auch peinlich.


----------



## Kaminfreund (4. Juli 2013)

.....ne Kanjon darf nicht mitfahren


----------



## Kaminfreund (4. Juli 2013)

der juppi ruft und die Gemeinde folgt - das übertrifft ja noch die Burgholz Touren - oder liegt es am Donnerstag - Konkurrenz zu den Leverkusenern, nicht dass das Ärger gibt.


----------



## pommes5 (4. Juli 2013)

Falls es zu voll wird, und danach sieht's zumindest mir persönlich aus, kann man ja auch in 2 Gruppen fahren.


----------



## derAndre (4. Juli 2013)

Ich starte ja auch noch eine inoffizielle Gegenveranstaltung für langarbeiter ab 19:00 Uhr in Altenberg. Im Moment sind wir nur zu zweit. Sollte interesse bestehen am besten via PN, denn einen Termin ins LMB stelle ich nicht.

BTW. kennt jemand einen flowigen Pumptrack in unseren schönen Heimat?


----------



## jokomen (4. Juli 2013)

Den in Nußbaum, oben bei der Startrampe, kennt Du doch, oder ?... fährst Du immer unten dran vorbei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (4. Juli 2013)

Nein, da springt der Andre immer drüber


----------



## derAndre (4. Juli 2013)

Den finde ich halt nicht so richtig flowig. Das ist was für Powerpumper. Da komm ich kaum eine Runde rum ohne zu treten und danach lege ich mich ne viertel Stunde ins Sauerstoffzelt. Ich hatte gehofft das es noch was mit mehr "Anfänger/Flowliebhaber Charakter" gibt.


----------



## jokomen (5. Juli 2013)

Na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt.  Hatte schon gedacht, ich bin der einzige, der das nicht schafft, ohne mal zu treten, komplett herum zu kommen.  Ist auch ein komisches Gefühl, ohne/wenig zu treten, komplett neben der Spur zu stehen und einen Puls von 180 zu haben.  Nen anderen PT kenne ich hier aber leider auch nicht....


----------



## pommes5 (5. Juli 2013)

Nachdem ich auf dem Rückweg noch fast ins Gebüsch kotzen musste (irgendwie gings dann doch nicht), hab ichs dann doch sicher nach Hause geschafft. Der @lhampe hatte ne Zuckerdosis für mich (danke nochmal!), der Rest war dann wieder easy. Hab mich am Anfang der Runde verleiten lassen, nicht nur euer Tempo, sondern auch noch euer Tempo bei dem zähen Boden zu fahren. War dumm von mir, das war deutlich zu schnell für mich.

Unterm Strich alles gut. Bis bald!


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Juli 2013)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich auf dem Rückweg noch fast ins Gebüsch kotzen musste (irgendwie gings dann doch nicht), hab ichs dann doch sicher nach Hause geschafft. Der @_lhampe_ hatte ne Zuckerdosis für mich (danke nochmal!), der Rest war dann wieder easy. Hab mich am Anfang der Runde verleiten lassen, nicht nur euer Tempo, sondern auch noch euer Tempo bei dem zähen Boden zu fahren. War dumm von mir, das war deutlich zu schnell für mich.
> 
> Unterm Strich alles gut. Bis bald!




...wird schon wieder!


----------



## pommes5 (5. Juli 2013)

sag ich doch. war aber die richtige entscheidung, auszusteigen


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juli 2013)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ... Hab mich am Anfang der Runde verleiten lassen, nicht nur euer Tempo, sondern auch noch euer Tempo bei dem zähen Boden zu fahren. War dumm von mir, das war deutlich zu schnell für mich....





pommes5 schrieb:


> ... war aber die richtige entscheidung, auszusteigen...



das drama hab ich für mich kommen sehen. daher die richtige entscheidung, ganricht erst mitzufahren 

es hülft nüschd, ohne die grundkondition von 2-3 touren pro woche, (auch flache) braucht man es garnicht erst zu probieren. mir fiel es vor 2-3 jahren schon nicht leicht, das tempo mitzugehen. und da bin ich 3x soviel gefahren wie derzeit.


----------



## pommes5 (5. Juli 2013)

dann sollten wir beide uns vielleicht einfach fürs nächste mal verabreden


----------



## derAndre (5. Juli 2013)

Wir sind dann zufällig auch am Erdbeerfeld gestartet - leider sehr spät. Unser Tempo hätte für Euch sicher gepasst und wir hätten einen Guide gut gebrauchen können. Denn auch wenn ich jetzt schon öfter da unterwegs gewesen bin, war ich immer dummer hinterher Fahrer und hab mir keine Touren gemerkt. So sind wir eine Runde ausm Netz gestern falsch herum gefahren aber zum Glück gibt es ja fast überall interessante Up- und Downhills.

Nächste Woche Donnerstag gerne wieder und gerne etwas früher (19:00 Uhr). Tempo rauf: extrem gemächlich; runter: jeder so schnell wie er kann und will 

Pommes dann können wir auch mal die Stahlärsche vergleichen (ein Schelm wer schlimmes dabei denkt!)


----------



## Juppidoo (5. Juli 2013)

So ist es bei mir in Altenberg. Allein kriege ich gerade einmal die Hälfte der Trails zusammen, obwohl ich alles schon x-mal gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (5. Juli 2013)

@derAndre: klingt gut. kannst du denn so absolut nie nie gar nicht eher da sein? als guide sollten meine ortskenntnisse reichen


----------



## derAndre (6. Juli 2013)

pommes5 schrieb:


> @derAndre: klingt gut. kannst du denn so absolut nie nie gar nicht eher da sein? als guide sollten meine ortskenntnisse reichen



Selbst die 19:00 Uhr sind schon sehr knapp für mich. Ich arbeite bis kurz vor sechs in der kölner Innenstadt und der Verkehr lässt es kaum zu pünktlich am Erdbeerfeld zu sein. Jedenfalls packe ich beim nächsten mal das Licht wieder ein, die letzten Meter waren Stockfinster.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie frequentiert die Gegend am Wochenende ist aber für ein gutes Revier und einen ortskundigen Guide fahre ich auch gerne Sonntags in aller Herrgottsfrüh durch die Gegend.


----------



## pommes5 (6. Juli 2013)

Mit frühem Aufstehen hab ich auch kein Problem. Wir finden schon zueinander  Halten wir also Donnerstag 1900 Erdbeerfeld als Treffpunkt für ne (endurolastige) Hardtailrunde mal fest.


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juli 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie frequentiert die Gegend am Wochenende ist...



am we ist dort auf den talwegen bei gutem wetter immer kräftiger ausflugsverkehr. zu fuß wie auch auf rädern. doch sobald man den ersten berg erklommen hat, läßt man die massen hinter sich. also kein problem, da die interressanten wege sowieso nicht im tal verlaufen.
und wer so hart zu sich selbst ist und am samstag/sonntag früh aufsteht, sollte eigentlichn komplett freie haben haben.
ich als langschläfer fahre am we oft erst um 6 oder 7 los, da sind dann die meisten schon wieder weg.


----------



## pommes5 (6. Juli 2013)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Mit frühem Aufstehen hab ich auch kein Problem. Wir finden schon zueinander  Halten wir also Donnerstag 1900 Erdbeerfeld als Treffpunkt für ne (endurolastige) Hardtailrunde mal fest.



schreibts, redet erst dsnach mit der regierung und stellt fest dass er donnerstag nicht kann. wie waers dienstag? sorry...


----------



## pommes5 (8. Juli 2013)

also wie iset morgen? @derAndre @Fichtenmoped


----------



## hansmeier (8. Juli 2013)

Fichtenmoped schrieb:


> Thule 929 habe ich gekauft, hatte aber auch den Atera Strada DL im Focus, der Rollenauszug ist praktisch.



Bei mir ist es jetzt auch ein Thule geworden. Habe letzte Woche bei ATI den 928 gekauft. Top Laden! Danke nochmals für den Tip!


----------



## derAndre (8. Juli 2013)

pommes5 schrieb:


> also wie iset morgen? @derAndre @Fichtenmoped



Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten äääh Donnerstag? Tut mir leid, ich kann nur Donnerstag unter der Woche. Der REST Woche gehört der Familie!

Tante Edith sagt: Wer lesen kann, sollte lesen was er schreibt bevor er es postet....


----------



## herbyx (8. Juli 2013)

So, ich hab mal ne Tour für Mittwoch am Erbeerfeld reingestellt. 


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14151


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fichtenmoped (8. Juli 2013)

@Pommes05 
ja, Dienstag passt gut, Mi und Do eher schlecht.
Sollen wir Dienstag festhalten?


----------



## pommes5 (8. Juli 2013)

ist gebongt. 1815 falls noch jemand will


----------



## lhampe (14. Juli 2013)

Moin,

fährt heute jemand noch ne tour?


----------



## Kaminfreund (15. Juli 2013)

Mittwoch fietsen ?

Ich kann nur die Tour nicht rein setzen, da ein Restrisiko von 10% meine Teilnahme verhindern könnte.


----------



## herbyx (15. Juli 2013)

Jo, ich setz heut Abend was rein!


----------



## surftigresa (16. Juli 2013)

herbyx schrieb:


> Jo, ich setz heut Abend was rein!



Tempo: langsam! ich nehme Dich beim Wort 

Die kleine Übergewichtige liegt schon im Auto und ich habe keine Lust mehr umzupacken.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsai.68 (16. Juli 2013)

Ich bin doch da, da ist es doch immer langsam


----------



## hansmeier (16. Juli 2013)

Ich bräuchte noch mal euren fachmännischen Rat. Da der Cycleman jetzt erstmal zwei Wochen im Urlaub ist und mein Rad mal einen umfangreichen Service gebrauchen könnte, bräuchte ich mal einen Tip für eine gute Werkstatt, der man den Esel auch guten Gewissens überlassen kann.


----------



## herbyx (16. Juli 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Tempo: langsam! ich nehme Dich beim Wort
> 
> Die kleine Übergewichtige liegt schon im Auto und ich habe keine Lust mehr umzupacken.....




Hi, hi, weil ich ja auch als Rennfahrer bekann bin........


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juli 2013)

aus sicht der langsamsten sind alle rennfahrer


----------



## hansmeier (16. Juli 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> aus sicht der langsamsten sind alle rennfahrer



Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## pommes5 (17. Juli 2013)

Mittwochs ist biketechnisch bei mir für die nächsten Wochen erstmal nichts mehr zu machen. Die Regierung hat neue wöchentliche Termine ...

Diese Woche ist dafür eine Donnerstagsrunde angesetzt. 1845 am bekannten Erdbeerfeld. Wird wohl bergauf noch gemütlicher als heute, und ebenfalls mit dem Ziel, bergab die besten Trails zu fahren.


----------



## R2-D2 (17. Juli 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Tempo: langsam! ich nehme Dich beim Wort
> 
> Die kleine Übergewichtige liegt schon im Auto und ich habe keine Lust mehr umzupacken.....



Wegen "gemütlicher Tour" habe ich das große Untergewichtige hier auf der Arbeit und keine Zeit mehr umzupacken.

Werd' mich auf der Anfahrt austoben müssen...


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juli 2013)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Werd' mich auf der Anfahrt austoben müssen...



 EPO-Rolf on fire...


----------



## Kaminfreund (17. Juli 2013)

29er raus !


----------



## surftigresa (17. Juli 2013)

Carbon auch raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. Juli 2013)

Fullies raus, Federgabeln raus, Scheibenbremsen raus!

und schon wird die Tour zum Grenzgang der Erfahrungen


----------



## pommes5 (17. Juli 2013)

Eierköppe raus


----------



## surftigresa (17. Juli 2013)

Dann wäre das Forum aber voll langweilig......


----------



## R2-D2 (17. Juli 2013)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> 29er raus !





surftigresa schrieb:


> Carbon auch raus



Ach, wie süß, die kleinen


----------



## hansmeier (17. Juli 2013)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte noch mal euren fachmännischen Rat. Da der Cycleman jetzt erstmal zwei Wochen im Urlaub ist und mein Rad mal einen umfangreichen Service gebrauchen könnte, bräuchte ich mal einen Tip für eine gute Werkstatt, der man den Esel auch guten Gewissens überlassen kann.



Ihr schraubt doch nicht alle selbst, oder?  Hätte ich die Zeit, würde ich es auch tun... hrms...


----------



## Juppidoo (17. Juli 2013)

Ruf mal den an

http://www.radsport-jachertz.de/

der ist ok. Hat normale Preise. Da war ich früher ab und zu. Jetzt lass ich die Sachen einfach kaputt


----------



## derAndre (17. Juli 2013)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Ihr schraubt doch nicht alle selbst, oder?  Hätte ich die Zeit, würde ich es auch tun... hrms...



Doch  Der Tag hat 24 h. also carpe Noctem, hehe.


----------



## hansmeier (17. Juli 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Doch  Der Tag hat 24 h. also carpe Noctem, hehe.



40 wären besser... mit 35h Wachphase und 5h Schlaf. 



Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ruf mal den an
> 
> http://www.radsport-jachertz.de/
> 
> der ist ok. Hat normale Preise. Da war ich früher ab und zu. Jetzt lass ich die Sachen einfach kaputt



Dank dir! Dann teste ich den mal aus!


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Juli 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Doch  Der Tag hat 24 h. also carpe Noctem, hehe.


 

ne ne wenn du Frühstück und Mittagspause durchrechnest kommst ich auf 25 Std 

jo war ne schöne Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (19. Juli 2013)

Schöne Runde heute. Vielen Dank für's Guiden!


----------



## Fichtenmoped (19. Juli 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Schöne Runde heute. Vielen Dank für's Guiden!


 
Sehr entspannte Runde.......

Gruß
Michael


----------



## derAndre (19. Juli 2013)

Mir ist aufgefallen das ich das alles zum ersten mal trocken und oder bei "Tageslicht" gefahren bin. Sonst war es immer Nass und häufig hatte ich ne Lampe aufm Kopp. Trockenheit lässt die Steinplatte und den Black Hawk in einen ganz anderen Licht datstehen - in einem deutlich entspannterem


----------



## Juppidoo (21. Juli 2013)

Mahlzeit,

hat jemand einen Tip für geführte Touren in der Nähe von Cannobio am Lago Maggiore? Für diese Woche für ein bis 2 Tage.

Danke und Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Kaminfreund (22. Juli 2013)

Mahlzeit - Mittwoch Burgholz !


----------



## pommes5 (22. Juli 2013)

viel Spaß im Gewitter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (22. Juli 2013)

Quatsch.... Gewitter gibt es woanders. 

 @Mark,
ich wäre dabei!


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Juli 2013)

ich halt mir das mal offen


----------



## herbyx (23. Juli 2013)

Ich auch. Eventuell könnte man auch Donnerstag fahren.....


----------



## H-P (23. Juli 2013)

herbyx schrieb:


> Ich auch. Eventuell könnte man auch Donnerstag fahren.....


 
Am Donnerstag würde ich es auch eventuell schaffen.

Edit: Tour steht ja schon für Mittwoch im LMB, viel Spaß


----------



## herbyx (23. Juli 2013)

Das Eine schließt das Andere ja nicht aus. Eventuell geht am Donnerstag ja was spontan....


----------



## H-P (23. Juli 2013)

Spontan ist bei mir schlecht, muß ja dann Bike und Klamotten mit ins Büro nehmen...vielleicht kann man ja am Mittwoch Abend schon was planen.


----------



## pommes5 (23. Juli 2013)

wenns nicht wieder 34°C hat am donnerstag dann wollten  @Fichtenmoped und ich wohl ne runde drehen. kannst dich gern anschließen  @H-P
ich sag spätestens mittwoch abend ab, falls es nicht hinhaut, das sollte mit deiner planung dann hinkommen oder?


----------



## H-P (23. Juli 2013)

@ pommes5, super das reicht mir.


----------



## herbyx (23. Juli 2013)

Ja, das hört sich gut an!


----------



## Kaminfreund (23. Juli 2013)

Liebe gemeinde, ich habe den mittwochsride auf donnerstag geändert !

Das wetter soll mittwoch doch bescheiden werden und donnerstag können wohl mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (24. Juli 2013)

dann müsst ihr euch nur noch zwischen fauna und erdbeerfeld entscheiden


----------



## pommes5 (24. Juli 2013)

1815 erdbeerfeld @H-P ?


----------



## H-P (24. Juli 2013)

pommes5 schrieb:


> 1815 erdbeerfeld @_H-P_ ?


 
Hi, werde morgen an der Fauna starten...bin aber gerne ein anderes mal bei euch dabei.


----------



## pommes5 (24. Juli 2013)

ok


----------



## surftigresa (25. Juli 2013)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Liebe gemeinde, ich habe den mittwochsride auf donnerstag geändert !
> 
> Das wetter soll mittwoch doch bescheiden werden und donnerstag können wohl mehr.



Na wenigstens sind die Trails heute nicht mehr so staubig....


----------



## Kaminfreund (25. Juli 2013)

WELTUNTERGANG in Kölle


----------



## githriz (25. Juli 2013)

Hier in SG werden auch gerade die Trails frisch gewaschen


----------



## H-P (25. Juli 2013)

In Düsseld. ist schon wieder alles vorbei.

Den Weltuntergang erleben die Köllner doch erst am Sonntag, wenn die Fortuna gewinnt


----------



## Kaminfreund (25. Juli 2013)

H-P schrieb:


> In Düsseld. ist schon wieder alles vorbei.
> 
> Den Weltuntergang erleben die Köllner doch erst am Sonntag, wenn die Fortuna gewinnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (25. Juli 2013)




----------



## H-P (26. Juli 2013)

Schöne Runde gestern mit Muddy Mark, danke für´s guiden.


----------



## herbyx (26. Juli 2013)

H-P schrieb:


> In Düsseld. ist schon wieder alles vorbei.
> 
> Den Weltuntergang erleben die Köllner doch erst am Sonntag, wenn die Fortuna gewinnt



Und da heißt es wir wären Traumtänzer.....


----------



## H-P (26. Juli 2013)

Bin ja eigentlich neutral, aber nette Aktion von den Fortuna Fans.


----------



## Kaminfreund (26. Juli 2013)

Trotz sehr feuchtem Untergrund hat die Burgholz B-Ware viel Spaß gemacht !


----------



## surfnico (26. Juli 2013)

H-P schrieb:


> Bin ja eigentlich neutral, aber nette Aktion von den Fortuna Fans.




ich glaube das Arbeiten in der Region tut Dir nicht gut..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (26. Juli 2013)

surfnico schrieb:


> ich glaube das Arbeiten in der Region tut Dir nicht gut..


 
Wie arbeiten, ich bin Künstler.


----------



## Kaminfreund (27. Juli 2013)

Künstlerische Tätigkeiten finden auch am Sonntag um 0930 am Erdbeerfeld Wipperaue statt. Stollenspass mit Ulli und Mark !


----------



## R2-D2 (27. Juli 2013)

Mes amis,

0930 stellt in Künstlerkreisen eine ambitionierte Zeit dar!
Trotzdem werde ich versuchen, die Familien-Frühstücks-Vernisage rechtzeitig zu verlassen um mit Euch zusammen kreative Profilabdrücke in die Natur zu modelieren. 

Anschließend könnten wir noch bei einem kleinen Umtrunk die Ergebnisse interpretieren.

A demain


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juli 2013)

H-P schrieb:


> ... ich bin Künstler.





Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Künstlerische Tätigkeiten finden auch am Sonntag...





R2-D2 schrieb:


> Mes amis,
> 
> 0930 stellt in Künstlerkreisen eine ambitionierte Zeit dar!
> Trotzdem werde ich versuchen, die Familien-Frühstücks-Vernisage rechtzeitig zu verlassen um mit Euch zusammen kreative Profilabdrücke in die Natur zu modelieren.
> ...




omg, jetzt drehense völlig ab 

muß an der hitze liegen ...


----------



## hansmeier (27. Juli 2013)

Darauf erstmal einen Schnaps....


----------



## Kaminfreund (27. Juli 2013)

Rolf du Verbalerotiker - ich freue mich auf die intensiven Gespräche mit dir.

@ enrgy, du mußt auch mal diese grüne Zeuch trinken - aber pass auf deine Ohren auf ......


----------



## pommes5 (29. Juli 2013)

sag nochma einer biker hätten nich einen am kopp


----------



## Kaminfreund (29. Juli 2013)

@ pommes "heute 04:32" - senile Bettflucht ?


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Juli 2013)

nicht in dem alter


----------



## pommes5 (30. Juli 2013)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> @ pommes "heute 04:32" - senile Bettflucht ?



arbeit ... und dann schnell mal geguckt weils grad so angenehm kühl war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (30. Juli 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen,

Sommerdepression ? Ich habe für morgen Burgholz aktiviert.


----------



## surftigresa (30. Juli 2013)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen,
> 
> Sommerdepression ? Ich habe für morgen Burgholz aktiviert.



Na eher die Sommer-********rei.... Bin immer noch Out Of Order


----------



## Langenfelder (30. Juli 2013)

ich bin dann mal im Urlaub 
vom 8/9 bis zum 11ten achten in Saalbach  

und tschüss


----------



## H-P (30. Juli 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ich bin dann mal im Urlaub
> vom 8/9 bis zum 11ten achten in Saalbach
> 
> und tschüss


 

Viel Spaß, die Trails haben wir vor zwei Wochen schon zerschreddert.


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. Juli 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ich bin dann mal im Urlaub
> vom 8/9 bis zum 11ten achten in Saalbach
> 
> und tschüss



... wir sehen uns am 10. , lass uns bis dahin noch was übrig.


----------



## Juppidoo (30. Juli 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ich bin dann mal im Urlaub
> vom 8/9 bis zum 11ten achten in Saalbach
> 
> und tschüss




Dann wirds aber höchte Zeit los zu fahren Kann dein WoMo nicht schneller oder hast du kein Navi?


----------



## Franky-X (31. Juli 2013)

Heute steht eine Traillastige Runde in Altenberg/Burscheid an.

Wer Lust hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14227


----------



## jokomen (31. Juli 2013)

Gestern wäre da nicht schlecht gewesen. Heute kann ich leider nicht, da ich abends noch nasse Kacheln zählen muss.


----------



## R2-D2 (1. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. August 2013)

hähä, wohl doch a bissi warm, wa? 

sind sicher auch noch 30° heute abendvum 9 

bin gestern gefahren, fast 4 liter auf 35km versoffen. zum glück geht der hydrant in glüder wieder


----------



## R2-D2 (2. August 2013)

R2-D2 schrieb:


>





Enrgy schrieb:


> hähä, wohl doch a bissi warm, wa?
> 
> sind sicher auch noch 30° heute abendvum 9
> 
> bin gestern gefahren, fast 4 liter auf 35km versoffen. zum glück geht der hydrant in glüder wieder



Ne, aber alleine traue ich mich nicht im Dunkeln raus...


----------



## pommes5 (6. August 2013)

Hab diese Woche nur Freitag Zeit zum Fahren. Falls jemand mitkommen möchte, ich werd wohl so gegen 18 Uhr am Erdbeerfeld sein. Absprache wäre dennoch sinnvoll, die Woche ist ja noch lang bis dahin ...


----------



## Enrgy (16. August 2013)

da hats wohl einen auf der "steinplatte" heftig erwiwscht 

hoffentlich hat das jetzt keine konsequenzen bzgl. verbot etc.


----------



## H-P (16. August 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> da hats wohl einen auf der "steinplatte" heftig erwiwscht
> 
> hoffentlich hat das jetzt keine konsequenzen bzgl.* verbot* etc.


 
Jo, stürzen sollte verboten werden. Ist letzte Zeit aber wohl heufiger vorgekommen, das der Rettungswagen dort in der Nähe anrücken mußte.


----------



## Langenfelder (16. August 2013)

H-P schrieb:


> *Jo, stürzen sollte verboten werden.*


 
hab ich mir gerade abgewöhnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (16. August 2013)

klappt noch nicht ganz mit dem nicht stürzen...
Der Reporter hat ja schon versucht dem ganzen ne Stimmung zu geben. Die Feuerwehr war wahrscheinlich froh endlich mal mit dem neuen Quad durch den Wald düsen zu können...


----------



## yzoli (16. August 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> hab ich mir gerade abgewöhnt



Das musst Du aber erst noch beweisen;-)


----------



## githriz (16. August 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Der Reporter hat ja schon versucht dem ganzen ne Stimmung zu geben.



Wie meinst du das? Ich find den Artikel erfreulich neutral und sachlich.
Und die Empfehlung zum Schluss finde ich auch sehr vernünftig.


----------



## lhampe (16. August 2013)

Der Einstieg mit 'abseits aller begehbaren wege' liest sich nicht neutral. Nachher wird der Bericht aber weitgehend neutral. Der Rat der Feuerwehr am Ende ist absolut richtig.

Eins muß man auch positiv anerkennen. Die Feuerwehr scheint über gutes Material zu verfügen und die nummerierten Schilder zur Ortsbestimmung sind ne gute Sache. Ich weiß nicht ob ich ggf. einen Standort der Feuerwehr gut beschreiben könnte. Mit 'Ich bin im unteren Teil des xx Trails' können die eher nichts anfangen.


----------



## Enrgy (16. August 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich ggf. einen Standort der Feuerwehr gut beschreiben könnte.



vor allem, wenn dir am bein noch ein knochen rausschaut 

"abseits der wege" ist natürlich quatsch, weil es sich um den lukasweg handelt. ich weiß nur nicht, ob die steinplatte selber oder der "chickenway" rechts daneben der ausgeschilderte weg ist. wahrscheinlich aber letzteres, denn die platte gab es früher so ja garnicht.

interessant aber die aussage im ksta artikel, daß der biker laut eigener aussage zur "waldraser-gruppe" gehört. sagt mir nun garnix, google findet ooch nüschd. der name ist imho allerdings "tendenziell suboptimal"...


----------



## DoubleU (17. August 2013)

Lol Waldraser-Gruppe. Im PR-Bereich arbeiten die Jungs, die sich das ausgedacht haben, eher nicht. ;-)

Wg. Ortsbestimmung: Nahezu jeder hat doch mindestens ein GPS-Handy dabei oder Garmin/etc. Man muss eben nur noch bei Bewusstsein sein bzw. das Teil vor Schmerz bedienen können - genau wie zum telefonieren selber. Alleine fahren ist im Grunde definitiv too risky, aber ich muss gestehen ich mache es notgedrungen trotzdem oft und lasse auch nix aus.


----------



## Juppidoo (19. August 2013)

Was ist denn Mittwoch mit Feierabendrunde?

Wipperaue, Altenberg, Fauna oder was?


----------



## H-P (19. August 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Was ist denn Mittwoch mit Feierabendrunde?
> 
> Wipperaue, Altenberg, Fauna oder was?


 
Jo, in der Reihenfolge.


----------



## herbyx (19. August 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Was ist denn Mittwoch mit Feierabendrunde?
> 
> Wipperaue, Altenberg, Fauna oder was?




Ich wär mal wieder für Altenberg!

Juppi, kannst Du was reinstellen? Ich weiß ja nie ob ich rechtzeitig von der Arbeit wegkomme......


----------



## Juppidoo (19. August 2013)

Ich stelle Morgen früh was rein in Altenberg. Für HP nach der Nörgelei ein Pflichttermin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (20. August 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich stelle Morgen früh was rein in Altenberg. Für HP nach der Nörgelei ein Pflichttermin


 
Ups, ich nörgel doch garnicht.
Altenberg muß ich schauen, ob ich das nach Feierabend schaffe.


----------



## Juppidoo (20. August 2013)

Hier bitte eintragen HP und Konsorten.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11506

Gäste sind willkommen.


----------



## surfnico (20. August 2013)

ich hoffe Du nimmst Rücksicht auf wieder Einsteiger!


----------



## Jaegerin81 (20. August 2013)

Ich bin auch mit dabei und bringe evtl. noch meinen Männe mit. 
  @Klaus: Du fährst doch schon wieder alles!!!


----------



## surfnico (20. August 2013)

im Traum


----------



## Juppidoo (20. August 2013)

surfnico schrieb:


> ich hoffe Du nimmst Rücksicht auf wieder Einsteiger!



Berg hoch wird geschoben


----------



## H-P (20. August 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Berg hoch wird *der H-P* geschoben


 
Danke


----------



## surfnico (20. August 2013)

weniger Saufen hilft auch


----------



## Enrgy (20. August 2013)

die realität ist eine illusion, hervorgerufen durch alkoholmangel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (26. August 2013)

Guten Abend, ich würde nach der ganzen Saalbach Schredderei gerne wieder ein nettes Türchen fahren - wie sieht es denn Mittwoch aus ? 

Burgholz oder Glüder mit Bremsenfeld ?


----------



## herbyx (26. August 2013)

Moin!

Schön, Alle gesund wieder da!

Ich wäre für Glüder.....


----------



## lhampe (27. August 2013)

Glüder könnte ich schaffen.


----------



## R2-D2 (27. August 2013)

Gut'n Naabend,

bin eben aus Urlaubtonien angekommen, könnte morgen knapp klappen


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. August 2013)

Moin bin auch gerade aus unserem Bruderland zurück.

Tour morgen, siehe .....


----------



## pommes5 (28. August 2013)

Danke für diesen Hinweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (3. September 2013)

Dem Juppi zum Geburstag alles gute 
wenn ja sonst kein dran denkt


----------



## surftigresa (3. September 2013)

Auch von mir natürlich:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!


----------



## herbyx (3. September 2013)

Hey Juppi, von mir auch alles Gute!!!!

Ich habe auch ein tolles Geschenk für Dich: Eine schöne Brille, die seit Wochen in meinem Auto auf Abholung wartet......


Wer hat denn Lust auf eine Mittwochsrunde am Erdbeerfeld um 18 Uhr 15???


----------



## yzoli (3. September 2013)

bei mir würde es klappen


----------



## yzoli (3. September 2013)

ach ja und auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Juppiund feier schön


----------



## H-P (3. September 2013)

Von mir auch alles gute an den alten S...ähm lieben Juppi.


----------



## surfnico (3. September 2013)

Happy Birthday Du Heizer!


----------



## lhampe (3. September 2013)

Herzlichste Glückwünsche auch von mir


----------



## JohnnyT (3. September 2013)

Hey Juppi,
waaaas? Schon wieder ein Jahr älter?

Happy Birthday zum 49ten !!!!


----------



## Enrgy (3. September 2013)

alles gute zu 33hex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky-X (3. September 2013)

Herzlichen Gückwunsch


----------



## hummock (3. September 2013)

Hey Juppi,

bin doch eben erst von Deinem 50zigsten nach Hause gekommen 
aber so ist das im "hohen Alter",die Uhr läuft schneller 

von mir alles Gute und bleib gesund (bei Deinem Sport)


Gruß
Uli


----------



## Alterspräsident (3. September 2013)

Herzlichen Gückwunsch  von mir auch


----------



## Kaminfreund (3. September 2013)

Zum Geburtstag viel Glück und viele dicke, bunte Eier 


ich kann leider Mi nicht, da meine Sattelstützen (ja Stützen eine Reverb und eine Lev) im 
A.... und eingeschickt sind.


----------



## H-P (3. September 2013)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Zum Geburtstag viel Glück und viele dicke, bunte Eier
> 
> 
> ich kann leider Mi nicht, da meine Sattelstützen (ja Stützen eine Reverb und eine Lev) im
> A.... und eingeschickt sind.


 
Du bist zu fett.


----------



## herbyx (3. September 2013)

@yzoli: morgen dann 18 Uhr 15 am Erdbeerfeld?


----------



## pommes5 (3. September 2013)

Donnerstag 1745 wäre mein Alternativvorschlag. Ich fahre aber nur solange es hell ist im Wald und mache mich dann mit Funzel auf den Rückweg. @Fichtenmoped ist auch dabei. Wer mag kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## yzoli (3. September 2013)

@ herbyx: ok, 18:15h am Erdbeerfeld. Akkus sind bereits geladen.
@ kaminfreund: kann Dir eine 30,9 KIndshock leihen


----------



## Juppidoo (4. September 2013)

Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche. in meinem Alter vergisst man sowas schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (4. September 2013)

@ yzoli, danke für das Angebot, ich brauche allerdings 31,6

@ HP, d.m.a.


----------



## Bikekrank (4. September 2013)

...herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir nachträglich!!! 



Juppidoo schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche. in meinem Alter vergisst man sowas schon mal


----------



## Juppidoo (11. September 2013)

Morgen bleibt es trocken und abends sogar sonnig.

hier gibts Eintrittskarten
keine Beratung, kein Verkauf

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094

LG

Juppidoo


----------



## pommes5 (18. September 2013)

http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/w...z-mountainbikes-sind-jetzt-geduldet-1.1428714

Weiß jemand, welcher Trail das ist?


----------



## Langenfelder (18. September 2013)

die auf der Wuppertaler seite nehm ich an, war schon seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr da


----------



## Chrisschan (19. September 2013)

Hey!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Leuten die auch den Biker-Virus haben wie ich!  

Komme aus Witzhelden (Leichlingen) und suche welche die gerne Touren machen .... würde mich da gerne mal dran hängen! 

denke bin hier richtig oder?  Wie wird das organisiert ? 

Meine Touren sind im Durchschnitt 25-35km 

Hab nen Hardtail 

Grüße Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (19. September 2013)

Chrisschan schrieb:


> Hey! Ich bin auf der Suche nach Leuten die auch den Biker-Virus haben wie ich!  Komme aus Witzhelden (Leichlingen) und suche welche die gerne Touren machen .... würde mich da gerne mal dran hängen!  *denke bin hier richtig oder?*  *Wie wird das organisiert ?*
> Meine Touren sind im Durchschnitt 25-35km  Hab nen Hardtail
> Grüße Chris



Virus ist gut, dauerhaft krank noch besser!  Einfach weiter hier verfolgen, Touren werden hier angekündigt.


----------



## Langenfelder (19. September 2013)

ja das passt schon, einfach weiter verfolgen und ins LMB schauen


----------



## Kaminfreund (23. September 2013)

Raus aus Komfortzone, Mittwoch wird gefahren ! WA ist eingestellt ....


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich stelle morgen für 18:00 nochmal WA rein !


----------



## Kaminfreund (12. Oktober 2013)

Morgen 10:30 Wipperaue für alle die nicht nach Malmedy fahren


----------



## Kaminfreund (13. Oktober 2013)

Fällt wegen Wasser von oben und unten aus ......


----------



## Kaminfreund (29. Oktober 2013)

Es ist mal wieder soweit, der erste Nightride  Start morgen 18:15 WA


----------



## surftigresa (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss leider erst mal zusehen, dass ich meine Schraube wieder locker habe.... 

War heute mit dem Hardtail in Altenberg unterwegs..... ist das schlammig....


----------



## H-P (30. Oktober 2013)

Mist, zu spät gelesen.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2013)

H-P schrieb:


> Mist, zu spät gelesen.



hattest doch noch knapp 12h...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (30. Oktober 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> hattest doch noch knapp 12h...


 
Davon muß ich aber 9h arbeiten und gestern schon alles einpacken müßen.


----------



## R2-D2 (30. Oktober 2013)

H-P schrieb:


> Mist, zu spät gelesen.



dito,
 & Lampen nicht geladen!


----------



## H-P (30. Oktober 2013)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> dito,
> & Lampen nicht geladen!


 
Meine ist geladen und hätten gerne ihre 1600 Lumen in den Wald geballert.


----------



## Kaminfreund (31. Oktober 2013)

Wir haben mehrere 1000 Lumen verballert und sind mit 5 tapferen Reitern über teils sehr glatte Trails geritten.


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2013)

wie siehts eigentlich mit nem wp-team aus? wieder so schön chillig wie letzten winter, alle vor uns her hetzen...


----------



## jokomen (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube, die meisten haben alle keinen Bock mehr, im Winter zu schwitzen. Mein Team ist auch noch nicht vollständig.  Faule Bande.


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2013)

sollte das jetzt ein anwerbeversuch sein? 
was ist mit eurem kleenen, auch am schwächeln?


----------



## bonsai.68 (31. Oktober 2013)

meenste mich????
Jürgen hat doch schon ne Papnase


----------



## jokomen (2. November 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> sollte das jetzt ein anwerbeversuch sein?
> was ist mit eurem kleenen, auch am schwächeln?



Wenn einer Bock hat, gerne.  Nur mit nem halben Team macht das ja auch nur halb so viel Spaß.
Der Kleene wird alt und will mal mit mehr Frauen fahren. Die zahlen bestimmt mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (2. November 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> sollte das jetzt ein anwerbeversuch sein?
> was ist mit eurem kleenen, auch am schwächeln?



Volker,

mach doch mal nen Feierabendbiker-Team auf, da wäre ich auch für so 100 Punkte zu haben. 

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## jokomen (4. November 2013)

Aufwachen ihr müden Biker! 

Passend zum Wetter hier, habe ich mal einen Motivationsfilm für den Winter zusammen gestellt. Hilft mir, diesen gut zu überstehen. Wenn es gefällt, sind Sternchen und Kommentare sehr willkommen.


----------



## Juppidoo (4. November 2013)

Cool Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (4. November 2013)

@ Jürgen, Marc und Rolf

lohnt sich ein WP Team noch oder lassen wir es lieber? 

das Wetter spornt mich grad so richtig an...........nicht aufs Rad zu steigen. Also beste Vorraussetzungen zum chillen


----------



## pommes5 (4. November 2013)

Ach Volker ... Ich hätte so gerne Zeit, bei dem Scheißwetter mal aufs Rad zu steigen. Die Große und der Neue lassen mir aber kaum Zeit. Vielleicht vereinzelt mal im Winter, im Frühjahr hoffentlich auch mal wieder öfter. WP hat aber null Sinn.


----------



## Langenfelder (4. November 2013)

Ein neuer na dann glückwunsch, ein Stammhalter 

wieso kann ich nix sehn ( ich glaub ich brauch ne neue Brille )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (6. November 2013)

bei so wenig Bereitschaft Mittwochs zu fahren macht ein WP Team keinen Sinn .....

und was ist eigentlich mit dem sein Peter - fährst du noch ?  ich glaub ich hab dich dieses Jahr 2 x gesehen ---- so geht das nicht weiter !


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2013)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> bei so wenig Bereitschaft Mittwochs zu fahren macht ein WP Team keinen Sinn .....



ok, hab ich mir schon gedacht. dann trag ich meine spärlichen pünktchen ohne team ein.



Kaminfreund schrieb:


> und was ist eigentlich mit dem sein Peter - fährst du noch ?



der fährt doch wp bei den obstlern


----------



## surftigresa (6. November 2013)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> bei so wenig Bereitschaft Mittwochs zu fahren .....



also Bereitschaft hätte ich schon..... aber nicht, wenn es so pisst wie heute....


----------



## R2-D2 (6. November 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> also Bereitschaft hätte ich schon..... aber nicht, wenn es so pisst wie heute....



that's it!


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2013)

laut vorhersage für solingen wird es noch ne ganze woche pissen. ich will wieder nach california


----------



## Kaminfreund (9. November 2013)

Wir starten morgen um 10:30 an der Fauna. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es nicht regnet. 2,1 mm ist kein Regen und 85 % auch nicht. Zuerst war die Hoffnung .....


----------



## surfnico (9. November 2013)

nim die Schwimmflügelchen mit


----------



## Kaminfreund (9. November 2013)

Ok überredet ich bleibe morgen zuhause und geh mit meinem Sohn schwimmen ....


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2013)

waaas, jetzt wo das team im wp gemeldet ist??

mal sehen, ob ich morgen nachmittag noch lust auf ein ründchen verspüre.


----------



## R2-D2 (12. November 2013)

Jemand bei trockenem Wetter morgen Abend dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (12. November 2013)

Hi Rolf,

ein paar von uns sind morgen beim Vortrag von Harald Philip.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## cycleman (20. November 2013)

Fährt noch wer, so N8-Ride in der Woche, ab Hasenmühle?


----------



## R2-D2 (21. November 2013)

Hi Chris,
ja, der Wille ist da...


----------



## Langenfelder (21. November 2013)

nein isser nicht


----------



## Juppidoo (21. November 2013)

...manche Leute sind ja nur noch im Park..........oder auf dem Dach.........oder auf dem Sofa


----------



## Franky-X (21. November 2013)

Park und Sofa find ich gut - das Dach überlasse ich anderen


----------



## Langenfelder (21. November 2013)

endlich einer der mich versteht


----------



## R2-D2 (22. November 2013)

huuiiiiii, heikles Thema, so scheint es.

Das waren ja 5 Posts an einem Tag, soviel hatten wir hier seit neuzehnhundertdreiundzwölfig nicht mehr!


----------



## H-P (22. November 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> ...manche Leute sind ja nur noch im Park..........oder auf dem Dach.........oder auf dem Sofa


 
Oder lümmeln sich auf Party´s für ältere Leute rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (22. November 2013)

H-P schrieb:


> Oder lümmeln sich auf Party´s für ältere Leute rum.



...natürlich nur als Aufpasser für die anderen Lümmels.


----------



## hummock (22. November 2013)

H-P schrieb:


> Oder lümmeln sich auf Party´s für ältere Leute rum.


----------



## S.F. (24. November 2013)

Oder beim Pre-Party-Glühen... gell H-P!


----------



## H-P (24. November 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Oder beim Pre-Party-Glühen... gell H-P!


 
Und danach zwei Tage platt.


----------



## derAndre (25. November 2013)

Yepp, wir haben Dich gestern vermisst! Ich denke das hätte Dir gefallen!


----------



## H-P (25. November 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Yepp, wir haben Dich gestern vermisst! Ich denke das hätte Dir gefallen!


 
Hallo Andre, leider hatte ich gestern immer noch "Flügel" von dem ganzen Wodka/Redbull, beim nächsten mal bin ich aber sicher dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (26. November 2013)

Ej der HP ist gestern fuffzich geworden !!!!!!!


----------



## Kaminfreund (26. November 2013)

..... und das mit Wodka Gummibärchensaft war ich schuld ....


----------



## Juppidoo (26. November 2013)

Mann HP du alte Hütte, lass dich feiern.und lass die Finger von den Gummibärchen im Wodka.


----------



## S.F. (26. November 2013)

Quatsch! 39 Doppel-D! 
Glückwunsch altes Trailgebläse!


----------



## derAndre (26. November 2013)

Ich hab den Jung kürzlich fahren sehen, der niemals nich halbhundert geworden!!

Wie alt auch immer, Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Frog (27. November 2013)

@H-P......von mir auch das Beste nachträglich!!!!


----------



## H-P (27. November 2013)

Danke Leute,  nach dem WE habe ich mich aber eher wie 100 gefühlt  ...aber jetzt gehts schon wieder.


----------



## RideRiseRule (6. Dezember 2013)

*Geklautet Rad Gesichtet*​ 

Guten Tag leute.

Wurde hier einem aus der Region Solingen ein Cube Hardtail geklaut ?
Als ich heute in der Schule war, hat ein Klassenkamerad mir das Rad angeboten, er hat überhaupt keine Ahnung von Fahrrädern und der Kerl ist bekannt ein Handy von einer anderen Klassenkameradin geklaut zu haben. 
Ich hätte das Rad für 250 Euro haben können. Es Handelt sich um das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Rad mit sehr vielen Veränderungen.

Als ich gefragte habe ob ich ein Foto machen könnte da ich Interesse habe, musste er ganz schnell nach Hause.

Folgene Parts hab ich mir gemerkt.

Rahmen: Cube Rahmen wie oben im Link
Gabel: Rock Shox Recon 100mm ..glaub ich 
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 100mm
Lenker: Syntace (Keine Ahnung) 0mm Rise
Griffe: Keine Ahnung
Lenkerhörnchen: Weiße , Marke unbekannt.
Bremsen: Hope Mini mit 160mm Scheiben ohne Spider, also die Normalen Silbernen .
Sattel: Selle Italia Slr in Weiß
Felgen: Mavic 
Naben: Unbekannt.
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Vr / Hr fast keine Luft drin 
Kurbeln: Silbernen Xt 3 Fach
Pedalen: Klickpedalen vlt von Shimano ohne Käfig.

Das Rad wurde heute am 6.12.2013 in Hilden gesichtet. 
DER KERL ist in meiner Klasse !!!


----------



## Juppidoo (6. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

das Rad gehört hier wahrscheinich keinem. Aber super, dass du nachfragst.

Danke

Jürgen


----------



## Kaminfreund (11. Dezember 2013)

Der ist ja ein Kumpel - verpfeift seinen Klassenkameraden .....

Aber ne ehrliche Haut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (22. Dezember 2013)

wo ist den das LMB ?


----------



## Enrgy (22. Dezember 2013)

scroll nach ganz ganz ganz oben, in der schwazen zeile wo so komische sachen wie "winterpokal" stehen (was war das noichmal? vergessen...) und bei "mehr" klappst du das menü auf und tadaaaa - schon erscheint ein menüpunkt "fahrgemeinschaften". tja, das neue forum ist ja vieeeel einfacher und besser und überhaupt - kotzdreck isses!!! speicher den link zum lmb am besten ab, dann enfällt die sucherei.
frohes fest und guten drift!


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Dezember 2013)

aaaaaah danke. mache mich jetzt aber erstmal auf den Weg


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Dezember 2013)

ich wünsch euch allen ein besinnliches und frohes Fest,


----------



## lhampe (24. Dezember 2013)

Habe die heiligen Festivitäteten mit einer schönen Fauna Tour eingeleitet.
Ich wünsche Euch ein frohes Fest!


----------



## Kaminfreund (29. Dezember 2013)

Wie sieht es denn aus mit einer Neujahrstour um 11:30 Uhr ?


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Dezember 2013)

du meinst nächstes jahr ?


----------



## Juppidoo (29. Dezember 2013)

Guter Vorsatz, Ofenmann. Aber um die Uhrzeit bin ich wahrscheinlich gerade erst eingeschlafen. 

Wenn ich jedoch wider Erwarten fit sein sollte wäre ich dabei


----------



## surftigresa (29. Dezember 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Guter Vorsatz, Ofenmann. Aber um die Uhrzeit bin ich wahrscheinlich gerade erst eingeschlafen.
> 
> ....



Je oller, desto doller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (31. Dezember 2013)

Also wer will, wir starten morgen um 11:30 an der Fauna zu einer entspannten Runde Richtung Müngsten und zurück.


----------



## yzoli (31. Dezember 2013)

Wenn die "Rüsselseuche" nicht mehr soo schlimm ist, bin ich dabei. Kommt gut rüber und bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Langenfelder (31. Dezember 2013)

ich war heute, guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## S.F. (1. Januar 2014)

Ein frohes neues Jahr an alle hier! Bin gerade vor meinem ersten Kaffee aufgewacht... 
Für 2014 wünsche ich euch tolles Wetter und feinste Trails.


----------



## Uwe- (31. Januar 2014)

Hey Jürgen,
auch wenn Du es nicht glaubst, aber ich habe mich wieder etwas erholt und bin mir sicher, dass ich Euch nächste Woche in Grund und boden fahre ;o)
Ne war ja nur ein Scherz! Ich konnte die Runde erst mal nicht genießen, aber werde wohl nach und nach mehr von der Umgebung mitbekommen wenn die fehlende Fitness zurück kommt ;o)

Vielen lieben Dank für die Spritztour und hoffentlich bis bald

Uwe (der Bremser)


----------



## Kaminfreund (14. März 2014)

Lebt dieses Forum noch ? Wann sollen wir denn wieder Mttwochs fahren ? wie sieht es am 19.03. aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (14. März 2014)

Lust habe ich schon, die Mittwochsrunden wieder einzuläuten.

Wir können ja vorher hier ankündigen was wir so fahren wollen, damit auch "Neue Leute" nicht über- oder unterfordert sind.

19.3 ist definitiv ein Mittwoch, habe ich nachgesehen. Ob ich da kann, weiss ich aber noch nicht.

Wann ist eigentlich die Zeitumsellung?


----------



## githriz (14. März 2014)

Immer der letzte Sonntag im März, also dieses Jahr der 30. 03.


----------



## Langenfelder (14. März 2014)

ah ha jetzt weiß ich ichs


----------



## Langenfelder (14. März 2014)

ah ha jetzt weiß ich ichs


----------



## R2-D2 (14. März 2014)

an dem 19.03. kann ich nicht, aber danach gerne wieder mittwochs...


----------



## exbonner (17. März 2014)

Wenn ihr auch mal am WE fahrt, würde ich mich gerne mal dranhängen. Fahre erst seit 8 Monaten und mit ganz steilen Abschnitten habe ich noch so meine Probleme (z.B. beim Pilz direkt an der Brücke), allerdings will man ja auch besser werden.


----------



## jokomen (17. März 2014)

Ich will Dich jetzt nicht verschrecken, aber hier wird schon auf einem recht hohen fahrtechnischen Level gefahren. Da ist es besser, schon einige Dinge problemfrei zu können. Das S3-Niveau für gemeinsame Touren sollte daher besser schon erreicht sein....sonst macht es weder Dir, noch den Fahrenden Spaß. Wenn Dir allerdings sowas wie hier großen Spaß bereitet, bist Du hier aber gut aufgehoben.


----------



## exbonner (17. März 2014)

Danke für das Feedback (auch wenn es nicht die von mir erhoffte Antwort war).

Also die üblichen Verdächtigen, wie Tierheim, Witwenmacher, Lukasweg usw. fahre ich ohne größere Probleme. 

Wahrscheinlich ist es dann aber doch besser, wenn ich erstmal weiter an den entsprechenden Stellen übe...


----------



## Langenfelder (18. März 2014)

das wir alles völlig Überbewertet, einfach mal im Auge behalten


----------



## S.F. (21. März 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback (auch wenn es nicht die von mir erhoffte Antwort war).
> 
> Also die üblichen Verdächtigen, wie Tierheim, Witwenmacher, Lukasweg usw. fahre ich ohne größere Probleme.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich ist es dann aber doch besser, wenn ich erstmal weiter an den entsprechenden Stellen übe...


Quatsch! Wer den Wittwenmacher fährt kann auch bei den Jungs mitfahren. Jürgen, nich bangemachen!!!!! Denk an den Nachwuchs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (27. März 2014)

wollte am Sonntag nach Willingen kommt einer mit ?


----------



## Pete04 (27. März 2014)

Der Jürgen hat die Megavalanche ins Bergische ausgerufen - mich ängstelt ein wenig! LG, Rucksack 32...


----------



## Enrgy (28. März 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> mich ängstelt ein wenig! LG, Rucksack 32...



wieso, die tour ist voll und du nicht eingetragen, warum also die panik? oder fährste inkognito mit? in 30m respektabstand zur gruppe?


----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2014)

Hey, ist nur die Rucksacknummer! Dem Alter geschuldet zwingt ett Augenlicht zu einer Handbreit Abstand! (Mit Verlaub...)


----------



## pommes5 (1. April 2014)

heute halb 6 wa, falls jemand lust hat
im hellen wieder am treffpunkt ist das ziel, also eher ne kurze 2 1/2h runde in äußerst gemütlichem tempo


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. April 2014)

Moin Ihr Winterschläfer, wer hat denn Lust morgen den Sommer einzuläuten ? Ich habe dann mal 18:15 WA eingetragen. 2 - 2,5 Stunden und zum Fußball wieder daheim.


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. April 2014)

Moin Ihr Winterschläfer, wer hat denn Lust morgen den Sommer einzuläuten ? Ich habe dann mal 18:15 WA eingetragen. 2 - 2,5 Stunden und zum Fußball wieder daheim.


----------



## pommes5 (1. April 2014)

war spitze heute. von winzigen matschloechern abgesehen staubtrockene trails und bis 8 im wald geht schon. man sieht sich


----------



## Kaminfreund (2. April 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich muss den Termin leider streichen. Meine Frau ist krank geworden  und ich muss heute die Kinder versorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (8. April 2014)

Wenn jemand Morgen mal raus will

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094


----------



## pommes5 (9. April 2014)

Michael und ich sind gestern gefahren - der Regen hat aus dem staubigen Untergrund der letzten Woche schön griffige Böden gezaubert - fuhr sich fantastisch. Und jedem Wetterbericht zum Trotz sind wir nichtmal nass geworden


----------



## derAndre (8. Mai 2014)

Startet jemand heute Abend irgendwo? Hab das Bike im Auto und meine Tour ist geplatzt. Bin für fast alle Schandtaten bereit, habe allerdings den dicken Bock im Kofferraum und entsprechend langsam bergauf.


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Mai 2014)

Mahlzeit.

Wenn jemand Donnerstag Abend noch nicht vor hat. Die Sonne soll scheinen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094


----------



## ju87 (15. Mai 2014)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Wenn jemand Donnerstag Abend noch nicht vor hat. Die Sonne soll scheinen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094



Ich habe Dir eben eine PM geschickt. Ich komme mal einfach vorbei.
ihr erkennt den kleinen runden an den grünen Socken.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Juppidoo (15. Mai 2014)

Sorry, kann heute die Feierabendrunde nicht machen. Hatte unerwartet heute mittag eine Wurzelbehandlung. Auaaa.

Rolf, kannst du guiden? Dann würde ich die Tour einfach im LMB lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ju87 (15. Mai 2014)

Dann wünsche ich mal gute Besserung.
Wenn ich hier nichts anderes mehr lese werde ich den Treffpunkt um 18:15 Uhr anfahren.


----------



## R2-D2 (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Juppi,
kein Problem, ich übernehme Deinen Job.
Gute Besserung.
@ju87: bleibt bei WA 18:15Uhr, bis dann.


----------



## ju87 (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo Rolf,

noch einmal vielen Dank für die schöne Tour. Ich hoffe wir haben Dich nicht zu sehr ausgebremst. Die tour hat uns richtig viel Spaß gemacht.
Am Ende waren bei uns 43 Km mit 800 Hm (hier glaube ich Runtastic nicht wirklich, obwohl ich die Hm schon verfeinert habe).
Wenn Du mich noch einmal mitnimmst würde ich gerne mitfahren. Aber wie schon gesagt ist der Mittwoch meist immer schlecht bei mir.

Danke und Gruß
Axel


----------



## derAndre (16. Mai 2014)

Bei Runtastic kannst Du zwischen 10 und 20% HM runter rechnen.


----------



## ju87 (16. Mai 2014)

Ich habe das gefühl das es teilweise um einiges mehr ist. im Vergleich zu meinem Garmin Edge 705 sind es teilweise gefühlte 30 oder mehr %


----------



## R2-D2 (16. Mai 2014)

Also ich hatte so ca. 430HM auf der Uhr. Wenn Ihr nach Baumberg nicht über den Brenner gefahren seid, dürften es keine 800Hm gewesen sein.


----------



## Faultier23 (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche eine Feierabendrunde irgendwann Montag- Donnerstag Abend am besten mit Start in Bensberg. Das ganze auf einem erstmal gemütlichen Niveau, da ich nach 1 Jahr Pause erstmal wieder fit werden muss  
Beim durchstöbern dieses Threads hab ich leider nichts gefunden aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach blind, würde mich in dem Fall sogar mal freuen..

Alternativ auch suche ich auch einfach eine Begleitung, eventuell wird daraus ja noch eine Gruppe 

Schöne Grüße aus Bensberg


----------



## Kaminfreund (20. Mai 2014)

Moin zuammen - der Sommer kommt und wir fahren morgen um 18:15 ab Wipperaue !


----------



## pommes5 (3. Juni 2014)

Sollte jemand heute abend Lust und Zeit haben: 1730 ab Wipperaue.


----------



## pommes5 (11. Juni 2014)

weiß schon jemand wie's auf den trails so aussieht nach dem leichten regen und wind die letzten tage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ju87 (11. Juni 2014)

Nur zur Info:

http://www.wald-und-holz.nrw.de/wal...und-leben-im-wald-bei-schweren-gewittern.html


Bei großer Gefahr für Waldbesucherinnen und Waldbesucher, kann die Forstbehörde Waldflächen sperren, so wie heute morgen im Kreis Mettmann geschehen. Dort ist das Betreten sämtlicher Waldflächen bis zum 13.06.2014, 24:00 Uhr, untersagt.

Kann als Ordnungswidirgkeit geahndet werden

Ich überlege auch schon wo ich heute fahre.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## jokomen (11. Juni 2014)

pommes5 schrieb:


> weiß schon jemand wie's auf den trails so aussieht nach dem leichten regen und wind die letzten tage?



Wir waren gestern im Bereich Lev-West, Odenthal, Altenberg und Schöllerhof unterwegs. Die Trails waren alle frei befahrbar... aber ein wenig seifig und daher nicht 100% Speed möglich.  In der Dhünn hingen nur 2 Bäume quer und es lag manchmal eine Menge kleiner loser Aste auf den Trails rum, ansonsten keine nennenswerten Einschränkungen. Ich hatte mit deutlich mehr gerechnet nachdem die Pflanzen meiner Dachterasse neu sortiert worden waren.


----------



## pommes5 (18. Juni 2014)

Würd Donnerstag ab 16 Uhr oder Freitag ab 17.30 (jeweils frühestens, später geht auch) gerne ne Runde drehen, mag aber nicht allein fahren. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Juni 2014)

16 is ein bisschen spät, sonst komm doch um 11 zum Schöllerhof


----------



## pommes5 (18. Juni 2014)

geht zeitlich nich


----------



## sp247 (19. Juni 2014)

Kleines Video rund um Altenberg:


----------



## jokomen (19. Juni 2014)

Super Trails, die wir hier haben. Bin in dieser Woche 90 % davon gefahren.


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Juni 2014)

Da kommen wir heute auch auf 90 % ( wir brauchen da nicht die ganze Woche für  )


----------



## derAndre (20. Juni 2014)

Biste das alles im dem Blindside (bei einer Tour?) raufgestrampelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (20. Juni 2014)

ne zum teil geschoben


----------



## derAndre (20. Juni 2014)

Seit Wann hast du ein blindside, pitter?


----------



## sp247 (23. Juni 2014)

Ja,

alles in einer Tour gemacht circa 3,5 Stunden - das Blindside wiegt doch nur 15.6 kg


----------



## derAndre (23. Juni 2014)

Ok, dann ist Deins deutlich leichter als meins. Sehr cool. Schön gefahren. Immer gut zu sehen das es auch Leute gibt die sowohl langsam als auch schnell fahren können!


----------



## Kaminfreund (23. Juni 2014)

@ alle, ich würde gerne mal wieder ín Altenberg fahren - nur fehlt mir die Ortskenntnis

@ alle 2, ich setze mal ne Tour für Mittwoch ins LMB


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Juni 2014)

für Mittwoch bin ich raus Termine, Termine Ttermine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (23. Juni 2014)

wäre gern dabei, habe aber am Sonntag eine Biene im Helm gehabt, jetzt ist komplett die linke Gesichtshälfte geschwollen und das Auge zu, so'nen shit!!


----------



## ju87 (24. Juni 2014)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> wäre gern dabei, habe aber am Sonntag eine Biene im Helm gehabt, jetzt ist komplett die linke Gesichtshälfte geschwollen und das Auge zu, so'nen shit!!



Hallo Rolf,
Autsch, dann wünsche ich Dir gute Besserung.

Gruß Axel


----------



## pommes5 (24. Juni 2014)

Mittwoch wird bei mir auch nix, da ich heute schon fahre. Ein Arbeitskollege hat sich ein Rad gekauft und will damit zum ersten mal in den Wald. Mal anfixen


----------



## Juppidoo (24. Juni 2014)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> @ alle, ich würde gerne mal wieder ín Altenberg fahren - nur fehlt mir die Ortskenntnis
> 
> @ alle 2, ich setze mal ne Tour für Mittwoch ins LMB




Ofenmann, altes Haus. Ob ich es morgen schaffe weiß ich noch nicht. Daher trage ich mich erst einmal nicht ein.

Altenberg könnte ich guiden, sag bescheid, wenn du einen Terminvorschlag hast.

Rolf, gute Besserung


----------



## H-P (24. Juni 2014)

Kann auch nicht zu 100% zusagen, aber ich versuch zu kommen.


----------



## Roadrunner1 (25. Juni 2014)

Hi, ich habe mich für heute wieder abgemeldet. Ich hatte gestern das Vergnügen die Folgen der Sperrung der AS Solingen zu erleben.


----------



## mikkael (25. Juni 2014)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ofenmann, altes Haus..


Hey Juppi, magst du einen Alten mitschleppen? Kann heute nicht, aber morgen Abend. VG Mikkael


----------



## jokomen (25. Juni 2014)

Morgen liegt der Juppi doch bestimmt auffe Couch vorm TV.  Dafür nehme ich morgen aber auch gerne so Grünschnäbel mit.


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Juni 2014)

mikkael schrieb:


> Hey Juppi, magst du einen Alten mitschleppen? Kann heute nicht, aber morgen Abend. VG Mikkael



Hi Mika,
schön von dir zu hören. Morgen muss ich die Fußballer anfeuern, mit Grill, Bier und was man so braucht. 

Lass uns aber gern mal wieder ne Runde fahren. Wir posten hier manchmal wieder und du findest die Touren ja auch im LMB. 

Du bist immer willkommen. Und wir sind noch älter


----------



## mikkael (25. Juni 2014)

Oh, Schlandspiel. Total vergessen. Klar doch.

@joko danke, komme ich gerne darauf zurück. Ich fahre die Runde einige Stunden früher, dann klappt's mit dem Freundschaftskick. Euch viel Spaß im (einsamen) Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (26. Juni 2014)

Schöne Runde gestern.


----------



## Juppidoo (26. Juni 2014)

Jo, Spitzenguide


----------



## H-P (26. Juni 2014)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Jo, Spitzenguide



Der war aber zum Schluß platt.


----------



## Kaminfreund (26. Juni 2014)

und erst die Mitfahrer - sehr fit und mutig - wir sollten öfter zusammen fahren ! Sonntag 10:00 Fauna Solingen und dann Bugholz Müngste etc.

Mikkael du lebst noch - musste dein Finger solange heilen  ?  willkommen zurück


----------



## mikkael (27. Juni 2014)

Ja, lebe ich noch. Ziemlich öde in der Hölle, ohne eure Unterhaltung!  Außerdem gibt's kein LMB. 

Bei der nächsten Runde bin ich dabei. Eine Frage: Es wird noch mit 26'ern gefahren, oder?


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Juni 2014)

ja die 26 er sind noch sehr stark vertreten 27,5 selten und 29 werden rausgemopt
LMB gibt's noch


----------



## mikkael (27. Juni 2014)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> 29 werden rausgemopt


----------



## S.F. (27. Juni 2014)

Fährt jemand von den daheimgebliebenen am WE?


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. Juni 2014)

@ mikkael wie lange warst du jetzt im Knast ?  

Falls es morgen nicht regnet wollte ich um 10:00 ab Fauna starten - hat jemand Lust ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (28. Juni 2014)

Wenn es trocken bleibt, sind wir dabei.


----------



## Juppidoo (28. Juni 2014)

Wenn es trocken bleibt, sind wir dabei

10 Uhr ist aber eine scheussliche Uhrzeit


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Juni 2014)

wer ist den WIR ?


----------



## Juppidoo (28. Juni 2014)

Na du und ich


----------



## hummock (28. Juni 2014)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Na du und ich



und Ich und Du


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. Juni 2014)

Aber mit dem trocken sieht es glaube ich schlecht aus - wir schauen morgen um 08:30 mal aus der Türe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (28. Juni 2014)

wenn es trocken wäre, würde ich auch dabei sein,aber die Prognose ist dürftig!


----------



## Kaminfreund (29. Juni 2014)

Nach Rücksprache mit einigen älteren Herren und Sichtung des Regenradar haben wir uns gegen Fangopackung entschieden.


----------



## pommes5 (30. Juni 2014)

Sollte jemand für morgen noch einen Fahrschein brauchen: 1730 Wipperaue.


----------



## mikkael (30. Juni 2014)

@kaminholz  eher forensic, jetzt mikkael aka _TrailbarLector_ 

Was ist am Donnerstag Abend? Fußball- und wettertechnisch hervorragend.


----------



## Kaminfreund (30. Juni 2014)

Ne lieber Mittwoch um 18:15 Burgholz -  auch Fußball und Wettertechnich hervorragend - sonst kommen wir durcheinander - einmal Mittwoch immer Mittwoch - Tour steht im LMB


----------



## mikkael (30. Juni 2014)

Jawohl. Eingetragen.

Frage: fährt jemand die A46 zum Treffpunkt und kann mich mitnehmen? Haan-West oder AK Hilden, beides kein Problem.


----------



## PraterRadler (30. Juni 2014)

Wenn bis Mi die Trails wieder gut abgetrocknet sind komme ich auch vorbei. Hab's ja net weit.

Jan - Der Neuling vom letzten Mi.


----------



## R2-D2 (1. Juli 2014)

hi Mark, 
wollte mich eben eintragen,aber seit wann fahren wir "Tempo: mittel"?
Muss ich doch das 29er mitbringen?


----------



## Kaminfreund (1. Juli 2014)

OK langsam  stand halt noch von 2009 in der Vorlage


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2014)

"langsam" ist das neue "mittel"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (1. Juli 2014)

kann leider doch nicht, habe einen Termin verpennt


----------



## mikkael (1. Juli 2014)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Muss ich doch das 29er mitbringen?


Hey Rolf,
eine Frage: Fährst du damit längere Strecken oder die gleiche Strecke schneller, im Vergleich?

Mark, wenn es mit dem mitfahren nicht klappt, kann es sein, dass ich mich wohl abmelden muss. Der Hundesitter hat soeben abgesagt, ich versuche es dennoch anderweitig zu organisieren. Treffpunkt Fauna ist der Parkplatz bei dem Turm bzw Fußballplatz oder?


----------



## R2-D2 (1. Juli 2014)

mikkael schrieb:


> Hey Rolf,
> eine Frage: Fährst du damit längere Strecken oder die gleiche Strecke schneller, im Vergleich?


Beides ;-)



mikkael schrieb:


> Hey Rolf,
> ...Treffpunkt Fauna ist der Parkplatz bei dem Turm bzw Fußballplatz oder?


Ja, fast. Auf der anderen Straßenseite des Fußballplatzes.


----------



## mikkael (1. Juli 2014)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Straßenseite des Fußballplatzes.


Ok, genau das meinte ich.


----------



## H-P (2. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Juppidoo (2. Juli 2014)

Ich schaffe es wahrscheinlich nicht. Hab das Rad zwar dabei aber muss noch zu viel machen


----------



## Kaminfreund (2. Juli 2014)

@ Juppi das was du machen musst - verschiebe einfach auf morgen
@ Mikkael sperr den Hund in den Keller mache ich auch so
@ Rolf  sag den Termin ab


----------



## mikkael (2. Juli 2014)

Mit dem Mitfahren klappt's wohl nicht, daher bin ich* vorerst* raus.


----------



## mikkael (2. Juli 2014)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> @ Mikkael sperr den Hund in den Keller mache ich auch so


ja, Mark, normalerweise schon, ausgerechnet heute geht es aber nicht. Bin zwar vorerst abgemeldet, aber es gibt noch eine kleine Möglichkeit... Wenn ich um die Uhrzeit nicht da bin, fahrt einfach los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PraterRadler (2. Juli 2014)

Ich schaffe es heute zeitlich nicht.


----------



## H-P (3. Juli 2014)

After work Runde mit fast 1100 Hm. *RESPECT*


----------



## yzoli (3. Juli 2014)

Super Runde, super Leute, super Höhenmeter und super Krämpfe die ganze Nacht;-)


----------



## pommes5 (3. Juli 2014)

H-P schrieb:


> After work Runde mit fast 1100 Hm. *RESPECT*


ihr irren!


----------



## H-P (3. Juli 2014)

Der Guide war nicht zu stoppen. 


pommes5 schrieb:


> ihr irren!




Der Guide war nicht zu stoppen.


----------



## Kaminfreund (3. Juli 2014)

die Gruppendynamik hatte uns alle überrascht -- klasse wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (14. Juli 2014)

Mittwoch Weltmeisterrunde im Burgholz


----------



## pommes5 (15. Juli 2014)

oder wahlweise an der wipperaue. 1815 starten wir.


----------



## R2-D2 (27. Juli 2014)

hi,
bin wieder im Land und muss meine Urlaubspocke loswerden. Wie sieht es aus?


----------



## pommes5 (28. Juli 2014)

Gerne morgen oder Mittwoch. Könnte an beiden Tagen, Mittwoch sieht der Wetterbericht bisher besser aus.


----------



## R2-D2 (28. Juli 2014)

ja, sorry, ich meinte auch Mittwoch


----------



## pommes5 (28. Juli 2014)

1800 WA?


----------



## R2-D2 (28. Juli 2014)

ok, passt.


----------



## herbyx (29. Juli 2014)

Franky und ich sind für 18 Uhr 15 da verabredet.  Ist das ok für euch, ich weiß nicht ob ich 18 Uhr schaffe?


----------



## pommes5 (29. Juli 2014)

klar! bis morgen!


----------



## R2-D2 (29. Juli 2014)

auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (31. Juli 2014)

Trotz "links rum" sehr nette Runde gestern. Gerne bald wieder!


----------



## R2-D2 (31. Juli 2014)

ja, sollte man sich wieder angewöhnen.


----------



## herbyx (31. Juli 2014)

Ja, hat großen Spaß gemacht! War mal wieder was anderes......


----------



## pommes5 (4. August 2014)

Wie sieht's denn diese Woche aus? Mir ist wie üblich egal ob Dienstag oder Mittwoch. Treffen so 1800 +-, ca. 2100 sollte man ohne Licht aus dem Wald raus sein.


----------



## herbyx (4. August 2014)

Wir sind auf jeden Fall wieder Mittwoch gegen 18 Uhr am Start!


----------



## pommes5 (4. August 2014)

schön. dann trifft man sich ja. diesmal aber bitte wieder rechts rum


----------



## herbyx (4. August 2014)

pommes5 schrieb:


> schön. dann trifft man sich ja. diesmal aber bitte wieder rechts rum


Diesmal kannst du ja guiden....


----------



## Enrgy (4. August 2014)

Links eröm un rächs eröm
Üvver Desch un Bänk un Stöhl.
Links eröm un rächs eröm,
Jeder föhlt sich wohl he en dem Jewöhl.


----------



## R2-D2 (5. August 2014)

bei mir wird es diese Woche knapp. Könnte nur spontan zusagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (5. August 2014)

komm halt einfach. wenn bis viertel nach sonst niemand da ist fahren wir einfach. können wir gerne einfach unkompliziert halten ...


----------



## pommes5 (5. August 2014)

hätt ne frage wegen licht: ich hab meine chinaböller verkauft als das erste kind kam (son vernunftsvorsatz ). ich fürchte jedoch dass ich dieses jahr lampen brauche um nicht wegen nicht fahren wahnsinnig zu werden.

welche chinalampe kauft man denn momentan am besten?

edit: die da? http://www.dx.com/p/ultrafire-cree-...d-white-light-headlamp-black-4-x-18650-162765


----------



## ju87 (5. August 2014)

pommes5 schrieb:


> hätt ne frage wegen licht: ich hab meine chinaböller verkauft als das erste kind kam (son vernunftsvorsatz ). ich fürchte jedoch dass ich dieses jahr lampen brauche um nicht wegen nicht fahren wahnsinnig zu werden.
> 
> welche chinalampe kauft man denn momentan am besten?
> 
> edit: die da? http://www.dx.com/p/ultrafire-cree-...-headlamp-black-4-x-18650-162765#.U-C1tNZDvFU




Hi,

ich habe diesen Chinaböller :http://www.ebay.de/itm/4X-CREE-XM-L...5565927?pt=Fahrrad_Schuhe&hash=item1e8718c367

Und eine etwas teure Lampe :http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-880-xm-l2/

Mit beiden bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## herbyx (6. August 2014)

Wir starten heute schon um 16 Uhr.

@Pommes: du kannst nicht schon so früh,  oder?

Wenn nicht, kommen wir um 18 Uhr nochmal vorbei.


----------



## H-P (6. August 2014)

herbyx schrieb:


> Wir starten heute schon um 16 Uhr.
> 
> @Pommes: du kannst nicht schon so früh,  oder?
> 
> Wenn nicht, kommen wir um 18 Uhr nochmal vorbei.



Dann versuche ich auch was früher Feierabend zu machen, also 16 Uhr Erdbeerfeld/Wipperaue?


----------



## herbyx (6. August 2014)

Hey HP, lange nicht gesehen! Genau 16 Uhr Erdbeerfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. August 2014)

obacht wenn es knallt im wald...

bumm


----------



## pommes5 (6. August 2014)

@herbyx Muss für heut' abend leider absagen. Wünsch euch viel Spaß.


----------



## herbyx (6. August 2014)

pommes5 schrieb:


> @herbyx Muss für heut' abend leider absagen. Wünsch euch viel Spaß.


Schade, aber danke für die frühe Info! Wir werden dann um 18 Uhr nicht nochmal zurück kommen.....


----------



## jokomen (14. Oktober 2014)

Hier ist es aber auch ziemlich ruhig geworden !  Schon alle früh im Winterschlaf verfallen ?


----------



## pommes5 (15. Oktober 2014)

Nö. @Fichtenmoped und ich fahren wie gehabt jeden Dienstag und wer mag kann da auch gerne dabei sein. Es hat sich aber so selten jemand angeschlossen nach einem Posting hier, dass wir beschlossen haben, das Schreiben sein zu lassen. Und die Fallobstler haben ihre IG und halten sich hier halt scheinbar raus.


----------



## Kaminfreund (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich hoffe der Tread lebt noch, nächstes Jahr müssen wir wieder regelmäßig Mittwochs fahren !


----------



## Fichtenmoped (9. Dezember 2014)

Ja, er lebt noch.
 Haben zwar Dienstags unsere Feierabendrunden weiter geführt, aber wie pommes schon schrieb mit wenig Beteiligung.


----------



## Kaminfreund (9. Juni 2015)

Falls noch jemand in dieses Forum schaut -- wir fahren morgen um 18:15 ab Wipperaue -- wie früher


----------



## jokomen (10. Juni 2015)

Es lebt, es lebt !


----------



## PraterRadler (10. Juni 2015)

Wär daran interessiert mal wieder mitzukommen - egal ob BH, Wipperaue o.ä. 
Ist diesmal allerdings leider zu kurzfristig. 
Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal eine paar Tage länger Vorlaufzeit lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (10. Juni 2015)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand in dieses Forum schaut -- wir fahren morgen um 18:15 ab Wipperaue -- wie früher



Fahrt Ihr denn noch regelmäßig ab der Wipperaue/Fauna etc.? Ich würde mich dann gerne auch nochmal anschließen. 

grüße,
Manni


----------



## pommes5 (11. Juni 2015)

Wir fahren heute abend wieder. Allerdings ne entspanntere Runde. Der Ofenmann heizt ja immer so  Wir starten um 17:30.


----------



## Kaminfreund (15. Juni 2015)

Hi, wir fahren nächsten Mittwoch um 18:15 ab Fauna


----------



## Kaminfreund (15. Juni 2015)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Wir fahren heute abend wieder. Allerdings ne entspanntere Runde. Der Ofenmann heizt ja immer so  Wir starten um 17:30.



nee nee kein Heizen mehr ......


----------



## willibike (19. Oktober 2015)

*Einladung zum mtblev.de Jahrestreffen 2015*



Hallo liebe Freunde/innen der 26“, 27,5“ oder 29“ Stollenreifen!

*Der Termin zum Jahrestreffen steht fest!*

*Jahrestreffen  2015:*

*06.November 2015 ab 19:30 Uhr
Gaststätte Kreuzbroich*
*Heinrich-Lübke-Straße 61**
51375 Leverkusen
Tel.: 0214  51213*


Ein ereignisreiches Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu. Etwas früher als in der Vergangenheit treffen wir uns dieses Mal Anfang  November.  Ich hoffe, dass wir mit diesem Termin keinen Konflikt mit Weihnachtsfeiern bekommen!

Wer von Euch Bilder oder Videos zeigen möchte sollen mir bitte zeitnah das Thema und die Länge des Beitrages mitteilen!

Ø  Bilder und Videos ohne Anmeldung werden Im Programm  nicht berücksichtigt!

Der Gaststätte ist ein Saal angeschossen in dem unser Treffen stattfindet.

Speisen und Getränke hält der Wirt bereit. 
Parkplätze findet Ihr vor dem Lokal und an der Straße u. Nebenstraßen.

Ø  *Freunde, Partner und Interessierte sind herzlich willkommen.*

Um einen Überblick der Teilnehmeranzahl zu bekommen bitte ich um eine Rückmeldung unter:

[email protected]


oder mit einem Eintrag im IBC- LMB



Die Themen für den Abend gebe ich gesondert bekannt!


Happy Trail
Wilfried
(willibike)

www.mtblev.de


----------



## FS190864 (1. November 2015)

Hi ho, fährt noch irgendwer im Winter? Würde gern mal wieder etwas mehr ran... hab's bitternötig....


----------



## Papnase (2. November 2015)

Mein Tipp:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15675
oder
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15675
Gruß Peter


----------



## jokomen (2. November 2015)

Peter, 2 mal der gleiche Link ? 
Einfach mal ins LMB schauen. Dort wird ja einiges angeboten.


----------



## Papnase (2. November 2015)

jokomen schrieb:


> Peter, 2 mal der gleiche Link ?
> Einfach mal ins LMB schauen. Dort wird ja einiges angeboten.


Hast ja recht! Am PC war ich noch nie der Größte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (12. November 2015)

Wir hatten vergangenen Samstag ein sehr seltsames Erlebnis mit Jägern.

Auffahrt von Haus Fähr zum Pilz. So nach 150m ca. sehen wir die ersten Jäger rechter Hand unten am Bach. Mit Warnwesten und Gewehren. Ca. 100m weiter sitzt ein Jäger auf einem Schemel auf dem Hauptweg, nimmt aber keinerlei Notiz von uns. Dann fällt jenseits des Baches der erste Schuss. Auf Höhe des Jägers fragen wir salopp "Ihr schießt uns jetzt hier aber nicht über den Haufen oder? Sollten wir lieber umkehren?" Er interessiert sich nicht für uns und gibt nur ein "Also ich würde das machen" von sich und guckt dann wieder in den Wald.

Ca. 100m weiter sitzt der nächste Jäger. Der will aber gar nicht reden sondern starrt nur in die Bäume. Der Dritte, wieder einige Meter weiter, ist dann gesprächiger. Es sei gar nicht so gefährlich, aber wir müssten das schon selbst wissen. Ob wir denn keine Schilder gesehen hätten? Hatten wir nicht. Die beiden Biker, die dann zu uns aufschlossen ebenfalls nicht. Er sei ortsfremd sagte der Jäger, aber bei der Jagdbesprechung habe man ihm versichert überall stünden Schilder. Wir haben dann nochmal klar raus gefragt ob man weiterfahren darf oder nicht und es kam eher so ein "naja so gefährlich ist das nicht unbedingt". Also jedenfalls keine Aussage, die uns darauf schließen ließ, doch mal lieber das Weite zu suchen. Es fielen derweil weitere Schüsse, aber alle deutlich ortbar von jenseits des Baches (von rechts wenn man so will). In welcher Richtung die Jagd stattfindet konnte man uns auch nicht sagen. Man sei ortsfremd hieß es nur.

90° links an der Kreuzung, dann 180° links durch die Matschkurve, ihr kennt die Auffahrt. Die beiden Aufschließer waren inzwischen vorausgefahren. Plötzlich rennt so ca. 30m vor uns eine Wildschweinfamilie von rechts nach links über den Weg. 5 oder 6 Tiere, so genau habe ich das aus dem Schreckmoment nicht mehr im Kopf. Nachdem dann von rechts oben weitere Schüsse fielen, haben wir umgedreht und sind in der Matschkurve bergauf gefahren.

Am oberen Waldausgang auf dem Weg zur Straße stand dann ein Schild. Ein winziges, rot eingefasstes Dreieck mit der Aufschrift "Vorsicht Jagd".

"Jagd, Lebensgefahr, Betreten verboten" hätten wir für angebrachter gehalten. Und natürlich hätte unten eins stehen müssen. Auf der Rückfahrt zum Erdbeerfeld haben wir immer noch keins gesehen.


----------



## willibike (12. November 2015)

Da haben wir den "bratwurstsalat" !
Auch wir sind am dem betreffenden Samstag dort vorbei zum Pilz hochgefahren.
Von Fähr aus dem Waldweg folgend, dort standen Jäger die auf die Jagt in den Gebiet hingewiesen, uns aber freundlicher Weise 10 Min. zur weiterfahrt zum Pils gegeben haben!
Die an der Strecke sitzenden Jagtgehilfen, stumm wie Fische, eine mit totem Fuchs an der Seite haben keinen Laut von sich gegeben.
Ich denke das Gebiet ist nicht ausreichend abgesichert worden sonst hätte man die Hinweisschilder erkannt!


----------



## Enrgy (12. November 2015)

ist mir vor einigen jahren dort auch mal passiert, als ich von fähr geradeaus bergauf zum erdbeerfeld gefahren bin. oben am ende des tals standen ein paar jager incl. suvs, die jagd war allerdings schon vorbei. schilder gabs auch damals nicht. hab mich kurz mit denen unterhalten, die jagen tatsächlich nur in dem kleinen bachtälchen. unterhaltung lief aber völlig streßfrei ab.


----------



## jokomen (12. November 2015)

Die Jäger wollten bestimmt nur spielen. Ist schon ein blödes Gefühl, wenn da so geballert wird.


----------

